# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  RaginCajun's Daily Log

## RaginCajun

hello all. i am new to this site but have been reading other peoples questions. i am looking to trim away bodyfat, and get under 180 lbs by May. i have been involved in sports all my life and competed as a powerlifter in college. i have been working with weights for years and have a science background. i want to lose the fat in my stomach and my chest. i inherited the "fat" titties from both sides of my family, so genetics plays a role in where my fat gets placed. i want to have abs! currently, i am training for a 10k that is at the end of april. i have been running and weight lifting consistently for a few months. i can now do 4 miles without stopping. my diet is not bad, except on weekends. i like to socialize, hunt, and fish. and i like to have the occasional adult beverage. this is what hinders my training but i do enjoy those things in my free time. as of jan 3rd, i am down from 196 to 190. i started doing the fasted morning workouts, and i love it! just sometimes it doesn't feel like i have enough energy. i am working on a routine that best fits my schedule and myself. as of now, i am trying to swim 2 days a week, run 2/3 days a week, and weight train (my favorite) 2/3 days a week. it is tough to get the leg weight training in because i need to build up my endurance on my runs, and my favorite exercise is the squat. but can't go heavy on squats anymore because of a bum knee, which also hinders my running. but no pain no gain! i will post my diet later on this evening, and hopefully get a pic up so i can get further advice on what exercises to do to help transform. one of my biggest things is motivation and excuses. i can find an excuse for everything. well enough about that, here are my stats.

Ht: 5' 10
Wt: 190 lbs
BMR: 1860
TDEE: 2604
BF%: estimate 20% (done with electronic devices, one said 17 other said 22.)
LBM: 69 kg

----------


## RaginCajun

Current Diet Schedule (i will work on the macros)

500- wake up and down h20
530- gym 
730- 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon, 1 egg white, one whole egg, and tablespoon of honey (oatmeal pancake)
930-1000- usually eat packet of tuna, mustard, one medium dill pickle. sometimes get too busy to eat this snack.
1200-1230- chicken breast or lean protein source, and green veggie. sometimes i add brown or wild rice to this meal.
300- (usually starving at this time) either raw almonds and a pickle or same meal as 930-10.
500- snack/preworkout meal. this is where i need help at. i don't go to the gym twice everyday but i do occasionally. sometimes its 1/2 cup oats mixed with protein shake, or 2 slices wheat bread w natty pb/or turkey. 
730-8- lean protein source and usually a sweet pot or green veggie. 
900- this one is usually optional, 1/2 cup greek yogurt w tablespoon of natty pb. sometimes use cottage cheese instead of greek yogurt. 


i am trying to follow this to a T. i usually eat very good during the week, but i don't so much on the weekends. i am usually not around my house on the weekends so it makes it tougher to eat better. plus, i like to enjoy a cold pop here and there. i really do not drink during the week, unless it is a beer,a glass of wine, or scotch. on the weekends, its usually more like 3-6 friday and sometimes more on a saturday. like i said before, i have dropped about 6 pounds since jan 3rd but have been holding at 190 for the past 2 weeks, mainly because of my diet on the weekends. i want to thank yall in advance for any help. also, i am thinking about doing a triathlon in may, so need to drop some excess baggage!

----------


## D7M

Yes, macros would really be helpful, because I can tell right now you are not eating enough, especially not enough protein. 

Those electronic BF calculators are horrible, post a pic if you can.

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks for the quick reply. i am working on it. and your right, i don't trust the electronic devices either.

----------


## RaginCajun

530- gym 
730- 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon, 1 egg white, one whole egg, and tablespoon of honey (oatmeal pancake)
totals= 341 cals, 17g pro, 46g carb, 10g fat
930-1000- usually eat packet of tuna, mustard, one medium dill pickle. sometimes get too busy to eat this snack.
totals= 90 cals, 19g pro, 3g carb, 1g fat
1200-1230- chicken breast or lean protein source, and green veggie. sometimes i add brown or wild rice to this meal.
totals(without rice)= 350 cals, 28g pro, 10g carb, 8g fat
300- (usually starving at this time) either raw almonds and a pickle or same meal as 930-10.
totals= 256 cals, 25g pro, 9g carb, 15g fat
500- snack/preworkout meal. this is where i need help at. i don't go to the gym twice everyday but i do occasionally. sometimes its 1/2 cup oats mixed with protein shake, or 2 slices wheat bread w natty pb/or turkey. 
totals (protein/oats)= 307 cals, 32g pro, 33 carb, 5g fat
730-8- lean protein source and usually a sweet pot or green veggie.
totals= 360 cals, 35g pro, 30g carb, 10g fat
900- this one is usually optional, 1/2 cup greek yogurt w tablespoon of natty pb and 1/2 scoop protein. sometimes use cottage cheese instead of greek yogurt. 
totals= 230 cals, 27g pro, 10g carb, 9g fat.

TOTAL= 1934 cals 183g protein/ 141g carb/ 58g fat

i would say give or take a few cals here and there because i try and mix up my veggies and protein source. but this is what i have been taking in on a weekly basis. i know i need help in this area, so please be harsh. i will try to get a pic posted soon

----------


## gbrice75

see bold




> 530- gym 
> 
> *First mistake that I see already - no pre workout meal? I workout at 5:30am too - I don't know how you can have an intense workout ANY time of day, let alone 5:30am without fuel. Chances are you're already catabolic after going all night without food, now you're going to break down more muscle in that state? Bad idea IMO bro - i'd add at LEAST a whey shake and 1/2 cup oats ASAP. Better would be egg whites and 1/2 cup oats*
> 
> 730- 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon, 1 egg white, one whole egg, and tablespoon of honey (oatmeal pancake)
> totals= 341 cals, 17g pro, 46g carb, 10g fat
> 
> *Ok, i'm gonna start getting upset. You had no food preworkout, and now your only protein PWO is 1 egg white and 1 whole egg? C'MON!! Do the egg whites (many more - upwards of 8 - just buy liquid egg whites it's easier) in your pre workout meal, and do a whey shake here - i'd try and go with no less then 30g. Keep the oats, drop the honey and use splenda or stevia*
> 
> ...


Looking forward to pics!

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks so much for the info GB. i will fix the diet up and i understand what you telling about the pre/post workout meals. i was doing some reading on the forums about doing cardio in the AM on an empty stomach. should i not be doing this? i am trying to get where i will only workout in the AM. trying to get my body clock on that schedule. i do need to come up with a more definitive schedule for my workouts. and i am will try to get some pics up this weekend. thanks again, and thanks for ripping me! cuz i know that i need it, thats why i am here!

----------


## gbrice75

> thanks so much for the info GB. i will fix the diet up and i understand what you telling about the pre/post workout meals. i was doing some reading on the forums about doing cardio in the AM on an empty stomach. should i not be doing this? i am trying to get where i will only workout in the AM. trying to get my body clock on that schedule. i do need to come up with a more definitive schedule for my workouts. and i am will try to get some pics up this weekend. thanks again, and thanks for ripping me! cuz i know that i need it, thats why i am here!


No problem! 

As for am cardio - it's a great way to burn bodyfat, am fasted cardio. However, if you want to get your cardio and workout done all in one shot in the morning (that's what I do), you unfortunately have to make a choice.

a) Do your cardio first, fasted, with fat burning being a primary goal, then workout after - but you will be working out not only on an empty stomach (bad), but also after cardio (even worse) - so I wouldn't expect much in the way of LBM gains. Make BCAA's your best friend - it's all you'll have

b) Eat a pre-workout meal, do your weight training first then cardio after. The upside is you will have energy for your workout. The downside is the chance you'll be burning some of that fuel for cardio vs. stored bodyfat. However, if you play your cards right you could use all of that fuel for the workout and essentially be running on empty by the time cardio comes around.

I mix it up. I have 3 days where I do the mean/train/cardio, then 2 days where they have a spin class at 5:45am, so i do that fasted, sort of (I cheat and eat a bunch of egg whites, just no energy sources like carbs or fats), then have my workout after. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## RaginCajun

having trouble posting pic? maybe it just doesn't want my fat arse up there! HA! i will figure it out

----------


## RaginCajun

and thanks GB. i will have it all worked out by the end of the day.

----------


## RaginCajun

having trouble getting a pic on here. how exactly to you do it?

----------


## RaginCajun

GB, i noticed a diet that you had posted on your cutting blog. the one where you are eating 2495 cals. i am going to follow that diet. i will try to get all that food in. i do notice that it is much easier to eat the good stuff, when you prepare everything before hand. today's weight was 190.1 lbs. i was able to go another notch on my belt today! here is a pic of me. and i know i need a lot of work, and i will try to get better pics up soon. please feel free to write a workout program to reflect what i need to work on. and keep in mind that i am trying to train for a triathlon, so i try to run and swim twice a week.

----------


## RaginCajun

hope this one works! picture is from last weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

well i tried to post the pic. i pushed the image button above, added the link with the jpeg, and still cannot see the pic. can yall see it?

----------


## gbrice75

Can't see it bro. Maybe send a pm to *admin* and let him know you're having trouble. Read the sticky about posting pics before you do though so you know what you're doing is right. The post you made looks like a 'broken link' image; is it from a hosting site?

Diet - Obviously I don't mind if you copy my diet, but I urge you to come up with your own. Firstly, our numbers and needs are probably different to some extent, and if you make your own diet it will force you to learn why you're doing what you're doing, as opposed to just copying somebody. This is your call of course, just my .02

----------


## RaginCajun

i am using it as a guide. i will come up with my own of off yours, just like the way it looks. my times may be a lil different, but food choices will be similar. i appreciate the input GB and for you staying on top of my ass. i need it for motivation, so please feel free to keep kicking it! i hooked up with one of my ole "buddies" last night and she said that she can tell that i look different from the last time i seen her. definitely pumped me up to continue on. this month, total weight loss is 5.5 lbs and i ran my furtherest mileage for one run, 8 miles. my goal for this month is to lose another 5 pounds and to up my endurance in the swimming pool. i am still working of a finite schedule for lifting/cardio. so far its Mon/Wed/Fri mornings, weight train ; Tues/Thurs mornings, swim and i am trying to do my running on tues/thurs evenings. my weekends, now that hunting season is over, i am either doing a long run, swim, or bike. i will go look into the workout section and see what kinds of workout splits people are doing for 3 days of lifting. 

and i will get a pic up here even if i have to use duct tape!

----------


## gbrice75

Sounds like you're motivated and doing a great job, keep it up bro! 

Yea, compliments are what drove me for a LONG time. I still get em' from time to time, but most people have become used to the 'new me' and it's old now. Especially nice when a cutie pie drops a compliment! =)

There are plenty of good splits for 3 days/week. The workout section isn't super active (maybe I gotta get over there and make an effort to resurrect that place??!!), so be patient if you make a post there. Most likely, you'll find what you're looking for with a simple search in that section. Good luck, keep us posted!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i have suffered a setback. i have a staph infection! sucks! i have no clue if i got it from the hospital or the gym. on antibiotics so should be better in about a week. this sucks! i was really getting after it, and now i am down to doing nothing. i tried to go yesterday and that was a mistake. calves started cramping up at 2 miles and really couldn't get fired up after that. 189.4 lbs today. i really don't have the appetite since i am on some hard antibiotics. looks like i'll have to just take it easy this week and then get back on it! also to note, the workout section looks like it has picked up steam!

----------


## RaginCajun

down to 187 lbs today, but i am feeling better. i should be back full force next monday. my appetite is back so i have been eating more food. i have scaled back the calories some since i am not working out. just about 400 a day. i think i am losing some muscle since i am not at it everyday, but i can tell that i am losing size. the mirror never lies! still a fat ass, but working at it!

----------


## RaginCajun

well GB, i think i have my workout routine worked out. weekends are optional but will prob do either a long run or bike on one of the days. i will be coming up with specific exercises for each, but this is what i have so far. what u think?

MONDAY – AM(Back/Bi's/Traps) PM(Rest)	
TUESDAY – AM(Swim) PM(Run)
WEDNESDAY – AM(Chest/Tri/Shoulders) PM(Rest)
THURSDAY – AM(Swim) PM(Run)
FRIDAY – AM(Legs/Core) PM(Bike/Run/Rest)
SATURDAY – Run/Bike/Rest
SUNDAY – Run/Bike/Rest

----------


## chi

post the pic to your avy

----------


## RaginCajun

chi, i can't put my lard ass in my avy! ha! i will try and get some pics up tomorrow.

----------


## gbrice75

> well GB, i think i have my workout routine worked out. weekends are optional but will prob do either a long run or bike on one of the days. i will be coming up with specific exercises for each, but this is what i have so far. what u think?
> 
> MONDAY – AM(Back/Bi's/Traps) PM(Rest)	
> TUESDAY – AM(Swim) PM(Run)
> WEDNESDAY – AM(Chest/Tri/Shoulders) PM(Rest)
> THURSDAY – AM(Swim) PM(Run)
> FRIDAY – AM(Legs/Core) PM(Bike/Run/Rest)
> SATURDAY – Run/Bike/Rest
> SUNDAY – Run/Bike/Rest


Need to see the specific workouts - i.e. exercises, sets, reps, rest, etc. in order to comment. =)

----------


## RaginCajun

after a whole week and a half of layoff, i am going to have to ease into this routine. do not want to stress my body to a point of relapse. weigh 187 today. i plan on doing these exercises as a circuit. first three weeks, run thru the circuit two times, with each exercise getting 12-15 reps, with no more than a minute rest, except on leg day. i plan on swimming for no less than 30 minutes each time and no less than 3 miles on my runs, which i will be upping my mileage once i get back on track. on week four, start concentrating on each exercise in the group and start either a pyramid with each exercise, or do 5x5. that is pretty much my plan for the next month with exceptions being if i have races on saturday, then i will switch the wednesday and friday up. i am hoping that my doc gives me the go ahead for monday because it is really killing me to be out of the gym this long, after that fact that i was killing it before! 


Back/Bi's/Traps
pull-ups
hang cleans
dead lift
bb rows
bb curls
db curls
21
bb shrugs

Chest/Tri's/Shoulders
incline db press
flat bb press
hammer press
incline flys
hang clean and press
upright rows
standing db raises
rear db raises
tricep pulldowns
scull crushers super setted w/ close grip press

Legs/Core
bb squats
db lunges
box jumps
good mornings
calves
core/abs

----------


## RaginCajun

i am 187 lbs. my doc said i can start lifting again, just no sweating. i do not know how i am going to manage this! i feel like i am at 100%, so i am going to start back this evening. gonna do the back routine i have listed above, except i am going to have to rest longer in between sets. diet is going well, i need slimmer to come take all the sweets out of my house!!!! i have a bad sweet tooth, like a tyrannosaurus!

ok fellas, here are the pics, hope they work this time!

----------


## RaginCajun

dammit! i will get pics up some how. i did everythting right! @!$%@#&#@*(*&@@#!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

i put a pic on my profile. it flipped the image. i am working with a mac and maybe this website doesn't understand the program i have for it? have no clue.

----------


## gbrice75

Still don't see sets, reps, etc. The picture is getting clearer, but we're not yet there!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still don't see sets, reps, etc. The picture is getting clearer, but we're not yet there!


i know, i know. i am trying to see what my body can take. i am trying not to over train with the weights, even though i love it! trying to focus on endurance, since i am training for a triathlon. doing a 5k race this weekend to see what i lost in the past two weeks of sitting on my butt. i am down to 186lbs today, that is 10lbs for the year. i am thinking that i lost some muscle over the past two since i was sitting on my rear. but, i will take it any way i can! i should be able to start my new routine next week, barring any sickness or other injury. i will have the reps and set numbers soon. and thanks GB for staying on me!

----------


## gbrice75

You got it bro, i'll be watching for it.

----------


## RaginCajun

i put my pic in my avi, but it flipped the image. i can't win with the damn pics! i weighed in at 186.0 today. i am sore as hell from working out back/bi/traps on tuesday. i think the heavy deads and hang cleans were the culprit in the soreness, but i love it! yesterday i went running for the first time in 2.5 weeks! i did 3.5 miles in 38 minutes. not bad for fat kid! my legs cramped up a little at the end, but i just pushed thru it, i am hard headed as hell! i am doing a 3.1 mile breast cancer race on saturday, so i am shooting for a 30 minute time. there will be plenty of "motivation" out there so i am hoping that will push me to get under 30. i will be starting the new routine next week so i can acclimate my body to getting back up at 5 AM for a workout. i will try to log my workouts each day on this site so it will help keep me focused. i have been keeping a calender log of my weight and what type of exercise i did that day. i have almost reached my goal of 185 for the month, but there is still a ways to go.

----------


## RaginCajun

oh, forgot to mention, what bodyfat percentage do you think i am? i am thinking i have to be around 22%?

----------


## RaginCajun

TGIF! i weighed in at 187.8 today. i didn't eat any different than the previous days, i am guessing it is water since i started exercising again. my back is still sore as hell! my legs are even a sore from my wednesday stroll. i will do a mile run today to loosen my legs and thats it. gotta get up early for the breast cancer race tomorrow. going chase some bunnies! long live the tatas!

----------


## RaginCajun

and call me paul wall, since my avi is sitting side ways!

----------


## gbrice75

Fat kid? From the avi, you look pretty damn good to me! I can't really tell BF because it's too small, but from what I can see I doubt you're over 20%. I could be wrong, keep trying to get better pics up!

----------


## RaginCajun

the shadows in the pic do me justice! thanks for the compliment GB. today i weighed in at 188.8. little heavier than i wanted to be but i drank a lot of beer saturday after my race, a lot! i did the race in 31 minutes, so i was happy with that. i didn't stop the entire race, and still had a little in the tank to spare. i ate horrible on sunday but got it back on track today. i did:

hang cleans 2x10
dead lift 3x6
db rows 3x10
db curls 3x15
bb shrugs 3x20
lat pulldown 3x10 (wide grip/close grip)

i didn't feel like i had a lot of energy in the gym today. maybe my body needs some more time to recoup after the hell i put thru on saturday and sunday. plan on going swim and run tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 187.6 today, same as i did last tuesday. swam for 30 minutes, felt great. i have to get in the pool more. swimming is freaking tough! and anyone who says it isn't, must be smoking crack! i was an avid swimmer whenever i was young and forgot how much practice needs to be applied in order to get my endurance up. plan on going run this evening, have to break in some new shoes i just purchased. i switched to a lighter shoe, so i will have to see what my feet can handle. wanting to do at least 3 miles. i only have a week to lose 2.6 lbs in order to reach my monthly goal. i am bumping up the cardio this week. this will be one of the first times that i will swim twice in one week along with running in the same days.

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 186.2 today. went running last night in some new shoes, felt good. did 4.2 miles in 44 minutes. my calves started to burn towards the end, and i expected that with the lighter weight shoes. i went swimming this morning for only 20 minutes, just didn't have the energy to stay in the pool longer. i may have to get some jacked 3d or something with some giddy up for my morning swims. i want to go do chest/tri/shoulders today, but i may lay off of it since i have been swimming the past two days. i will be swimming tomorrow morning along with an evening run. prob going to hit my chest/tri/shoulder routine on friday since i only will be working til 12. i am hoping to bump up the cardio this weekend and add a long bike or run or both. i can tell that i have been doing something as of late, the mirror, and the clothes never lie!!! and sweat pants don't count! HA!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, disregard some things i said in my last post. i didn't lay off, i went to gym and did chest/tris/shoulders. i received some good news yesterday and that got me fired up. so i decided to go hit the iron, which i am so glad that i did. i ran a quick mile to warm my body up, then got after it. i am definitely feeling sluggish today. i weighed 188.0 today. i think the weight increase has something to do with me eating later last night. i didn't get to the gym until 7, and didn't eat until 930. but, i don't care, i feel great. i plan on killing some cardio this weekend, i am dog sitting for one of my friends. it is a very obedient black lab. i plan on taking him running saturday for a long run, prob go 8 miles or so. some of that will be walking of course, just want to do over an hour of exercise or more.

----------


## RaginCajun

i took off yesterday, body needed a rest. i am sore as hell from my wednesday workout. it hurt to put on a shirt! lovin it! i weigh 186.4 today. i have a busy day today so i will try to go catch a workout of some sort today. prob just go do a long bike ride, about 20 miles or so. i need to get back to eating better. went out with some friends last night and had a few beers, but didn't over do it. have an important job interview later today, so wish me luck!

----------


## RaginCajun

weekend update: i had a fantastic weekend! friday evening, went on a 5 mile stroll with my bud's black lab. weighed in at 186.6 on saturday. that morning i took the lab on a 4.2 mile jog around the lakes by the local college campus, especially by sorority roe! that evening, i took another walk along the river with him and did about 3.5 miles. Sunday, weighed in at 187.0. went hit the lakes with the dog again and had a 4.2 mile jog. went to little get together on sunday evening and i ate my ass off! i just keep picking at all the foods. couldn't tell you what i ate, because it was so much! monday morning, 190.0! i never would have thought the scale would say that number. i feel sluggish today after all the running over the weekend so i am hoping to have some energy when i go do my back workout this evening. if my body is telling me to rest, i may rest this evening. i have two bachelor parties coming up this month, one of them will be by the beach, so i am hoping to drop some girth fast. i am thinking of throwing out the carbs on non workout days, even though i need to eat better on the weekends. i am hoping the recent gain is muscle and water. i can gain real easy, both muscle and fat. the beach bachelor party is exactly a month away, so i am in a small sprint for this one even though overall, i know it will be a marathon.

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed 189.2 today. i ate my ass off yesterday! i have to stop eating so much and get back to being strict. i will fix it during the week. i went for a 45 min swim this morning. didn't swim the whole 45, but did the majority. well, as most of you are not aware, it is carnival season down here! which means mardi gras is next week! i have my home town parade on this saturday so i know that there will be no gym and no diet! will be in nola on sunday for the bacchus bash, which is another long day of partying. i have to be back to work on that monday but only half of the day. so, i know that i can't expect great results when i will have this going on, but i am ok with that. i also have 3 weddings in april, so i will be busy as hell the next two months straight, not to mention poor!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Life happens man, nobody knows that better then me. Just read my log thread and you'll see what I mean.

Don't worry about the overnight weight gain as it's mostly water and temporary. Hit it hard all week, try to minimize damages on the weekends and do your very best, without letting it depress you and ultimately causing you to crash.

----------


## RaginCajun

gb, what you say is all to true. i really don't get depressed, not that type of person. the goals i had set out are not reached, but i don't care. i have this whole year in front of me. and my motto for the year is "GET SHIT DONE IN THE ONE ONE!" i am 29 and i am in better shape now than i was 10 years ago. i may have been stronger, but i would whoop my young self's ass right now! i am shooting for that offroad triathlon in the middle of may and i will do it! training is tough, especially the swimming but it is all going to come together with time and hard work!

weighed in at 188.0 this morning. i went on a 40 minute ride yesterday on my mtn bike after work. i am really enjoying this endurance training. its new to me. i have always trained for speed and power. i played football and powerlifted in college, so i always trained my fast-twitch muscle fibers. in high school, i really couldn't run a mile, now, i can run about 5 without stopping. this is the year that i make the transformation that i have been looking for and with help from people on this board, especially gb (only one chiming in, HA!), i will make it happen! really looking forward to the weekend, mardi gras is so much fun!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Twist

Hey bro I finally got a free second. How about you update me with all your stats, current diet (with macros), workout routine, and short term goals? Also post a pic and if you can't pm me and I will give you my email so you can send it there. Maybe I can post it up for you if it lets me. Pm me when you do everything previously mentioned and we will get started.

just noticed page one GB fixed up your diet. Is there anything left to do or did GB sort you out?

----------


## RaginCajun

gb has me headed in the right direction. i just need to stay more disciplined to diet. just have a full plate right now with weddings and bachelor parties. today my weight is 188.0. i went hit golf balls yesterday evening for about 45 minutes straight. have to start practicing, going play in biloxi in a few weeks for bachelor party #1, so have to bring my A game! i plan on doing a 4+ mile run this evening, and then going have a few beverages with some friends for podna's bday. i have work on friday but only til twelve so it won't be too bad. i know that i will be consuming a lot of alcohol within the next 4 days, so i understand that i may gain some weight. but, i am ready for kick ass mardi gras! hopefully i will make it out of the this week alive!

----------


## Twist

> gb has me headed in the right direction. i just need to stay more disciplined to diet. just have a full plate right now with weddings and bachelor parties. today my weight is 188.0. i went hit golf balls yesterday evening for about 45 minutes straight. have to start practicing, going play in biloxi in a few weeks for bachelor party #1, so have to bring my A game! i plan on doing a 4+ mile run this evening, and then going have a few beverages with some friends for podna's bday. i have work on friday but only til twelve so it won't be too bad. i know that i will be consuming a lot of alcohol within the next 4 days, so i understand that i may gain some weight. but, i am ready for kick ass mardi gras! hopefully i will make it out of the this week alive!


haha have fun bro

----------


## RaginCajun

had a shitty run yesterday. only did 3.5 miles in 39 minutes. i felt like dog ass the entire time. i have asthma so it was very difficult to breathe yesterday evening. the pollen is everywhere and i am allergic to it, sucks! so this is usually the time of the year that kills my running. weighed in at 185.6 today. i have no clue how it is that low, i drank about 6-7 beers last night and did not eat well. prob just water. well i will be giving the old body hell this weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i made it thru mardi gras, sort of. have some new bumps and bruises, but nothing that won't heal with time. definitely still feel run down. i haven't weighed myself since my last post so have no clue exact weight. yesterday was the first day back in the swing of things. i did a 10 mile bike in 30 minutes and then did a 1.5 mile run in 12 minutes. i wanted to push longer on the run, but i was too hungry to keep going. i am feeling a lil sick today due to all the pollen in the air which is killing my sinuses and asthma. i went for a swim this morning, did 550 yards. i would like to go do something this evening, but i will see how my body is feeling whenever i get home.

----------


## RaginCajun

today i weighed in at 187lbs. right where i knew i would be. i think i have a little cold coming on so i may back off some but the weather down here is glorious at the moment! i am pretty sure it is my allergies which sucks because it induces my asthma. i use my inhaler, but it doesn't fully help. i still have some miles to log on the bike and feet, so i probably won't rest! i have some bushes to trim when i get off work today, so i will be getting some exercise in. and take the pun however ya want!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a busy weekend. feeling sluggish today so i am taking the day off. on saturday morning, i rode my bike for 52 minutes and then immediately did a 1.5 mile run in 12 minutes. after that, i stayed on my feet for the next 8 hours, but i ate like shit! didn't eat any fast food or anything, just ate bad things. on sunday, i did a 4.1 mile run in 45 minutes. diet was bad again on sunday and i will fix this problem. i am having some allergy issues, so it sucks to train hard because of my asthma. i am trying to push thru it!

----------


## RaginCajun

oh yeah forgot to mention. i will be working on the diet thing a lot more. the weekends will get iffy with the alcohol, but i gave up pizza, ice cream, and sweets for lent. pizza and ice cream are the hard ones. it is like putting kim kardashian in front of you buck ass naked and telling you can look, but can't touch, lick, taste, ......you get the picture.

----------


## RaginCajun

today i weighed in at 191! bout what i expected after the weekend of eating bad. i am back on track, until the weekend comes! i am heading to biloxi for a bachelor party on friday, so trying to jam all my training in a few days. we are playing golf of saturday so i will get some exercise from that, and the 12 oz curls. i went for a 900yd swim this morning. don't know how long it took it me, just did it. i am getting better at the swimming, but still have to work harder at it. i think i am going to have to start swimming 3 days a week. the tri i am doing is only a 800yd swim, but i cannot do it consecutively YET! the tri is on sunday, may 15th, so i do have some time to train. i prepared all my meals this week, so no excuses during the week! oh, i failed to mention that it is crawfish season down here! come come get ya some!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

didn't weigh in today. yesterday evening i went bike for 30 minutes, did 6.3 miles. i have eaten really good the past couple of days and plan to keep it up as best as possible. went for a 600 yd swim this morning, and it sucked! i felt sluggish, mainly because my allergies are getting out of control! its just that time of the year for me, always happens. i will just have to fight thru it like always. i am going hit some golf balls on the range this evening because i am going play this saturday with some old friends. i should be out there for a few hours, so it should be a great workout. we are all really competitive and they love to gamble. i figure i need to sharpen my skills up some because i know these guys are going to want to bet, and i hate to lose! not a sore loser, just hate being 2nd! its a ricky bobby complex i guess!

i am trying to get some pictures up here, having a hard time. when i put a pic from my iphone to my avi, it flips the image. it is upright when i open the image on my computer, but whenever i upload it to the website, it rotates it. i guess i am going to have to sign up for a photobucket account or something. the pics i have are from a couple of weeks ago. i am trying to get some more taken soon.

----------


## RaginCajun

happy st. patty's day! i weighed myself this morning and i am 188. diet has been good this week, haven't strayed. giving up sweets and stuff for lent is definitely helping me. i stayed on the driving range for almost 2 hours. i hit until my fingers blistered, which sucks, but i needed the practice. i went swimming again this morning, did 800 yards. that is 2300 yards for the week! i did more this week than all of last year combined! i am enjoying the swimming, but it is still tough as hell! i was hoping for it to get a little easier, but it hasn't. i plan on getting a run in this evening, at least 4 miles. i hate to say it, but i might go out for a few pints tonight.

----------


## RaginCajun

TGIF!!!! did not weigh myself today, gonna try to not be so concerned with weight numbers. i did run 4.1 miles in 45 minutes yesterday with a piss break. i felt bad on the run, couldn't breathe and calves started cramping up. i am headed to biloxi in about an hour and i am going to try not to over do it, with the drinking and eating that is. next week i will strive for greater distances and time with running, biking, and swimming!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i made it thru the weekend without any major damage. i still feel tired but planning to go ride this evening. i may even run a mile after finishing. i will push myself hard this week and hope to further my distances

----------


## Twist

Gotta stay consistent my friend. I notice that when you stay on track, even for short periods, good things happen. How bad do you want this? Focus.

----------


## RaginCajun

twist, you are so right. i just have a lot going on right now with weddings. that will be over in a month. i really do need to focus more, its the weekends that kill me. thanks for staying on my ass! 

yesterday evening i went for an 8 mile bike (40 min), then immediately did a 2 mile jog (20 min). my legs felt somewhat tired, but i finished it. this morning, i did a 600 yd swim. the swim did not feel good at all. my stomach ached the entire time. i ate my normal breakfast before i went and waited about 45 minutes before i got started. maybe i just needed to have a BM. 

for my training, i am following a sprint triathlon plan for 10 weeks. i am doing all the distances and times that are scheduled, but doing twice the amount of yards on the swim each time. i am hoping to be able to swim for 250 yards consecutively by the end of next week. works getting backed up, so gotta run!

----------


## RaginCajun

yesterday evening, i worked in the yard for 2 hours after work, so that was a good workout in itself. i chose to sleep in this morning but i am going hit the bike this evening and shooting for 15+ miles, or 1.5 hours. i may have to start incorporating some speed training as well as strength training back in my schedule soon. i am really missing hitting the iron!!! just hard to train for endurance when your sore all the time. i am enjoying the endurance training and hopefully the swimming will start to get easier!

----------


## RaginCajun

feeling good today! i went ride yesterday evening and did 14.6 miles in 1.5 hours. it was a tough ride, very windy. i hit the pool this morning for 1000 yards, it took me 30 minutes. i felt good in the pool, no cramps or anything to that matter. i finally reached 250 yards consecutively! i have been eating good this week, still having trouble with my evening pre-workout meal. i usually eat at least 30-45 minutes before going do my evening workout (which is either a bike, run, or both), and i am belching up whatever i ate before it. yesterday, i waited about an hour before i rode, and 30 minutes into my bike, i started belching. my pre-workout meal usually consists of ever oats plus protein shake, or brown rice with some sort of lean protein. i also am drinking Amino Energy from ON during my bike, and before my runs. wouldn't mind some insight on some other pre-workout meals.

----------


## RaginCajun

well yall, i think i finally have some pics uploaded. i know i know, took long enough. the pics are from a month ago. http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/...0ragincajun00/ here is the link, i guess it will work. i am going to get some new pics taken so that i can compare and yall can critique. what BF% would yall say i am at? i think 20%.

i feel a lil sluggish today, so i am taking today off. but, its on for the weekend! i plan to go ride some bike trails over here. i have never been so it should be good shit! i am planning one long bike day and one long run day. still trying to get my diet right. when i say right, i mean, me being more disciplined!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a great weekend! on saturday, i went to the local mountain bike park that i never knew existed and think found another hobby. i wouldn't necessarily call it mountains, but there are some wild jumps and drops. i rode for over 20+ miles and it was tough as hell. my hands were hurting from gripping so hard and my legs haven't had a workout like that in years. i was on my last lap when all of a sudden, my quads locked out! i had to bail off the bike and landed in the woods. from there, i tried to stretch out my quads, which were locked straight out! i hadn't felt that much pain in quite some time. i was stuck on the ground and could hardly bend my legs at the knee. i haven't had cramps like that since freshman football! in those 20+ miles, i burned over 1500 cals. my body is feeling the pounding from the trail and bike. i have bruises all over the place from where i hit trees and what not. i pushed my body to the limit out there and loved every minute of it, can't wait to go again. on sunday, i woke up and went run for 4.2 miles. it took me right at 45 minutes to do. after that, i went to the parents house for a crawfish boil and then went take the boat out on the lake. all in all, fantastic weekend that will be followed up by a fun one! heading to destin, florida, for a bachelor party on thursday. we have 24 of us going! WILD!

----------


## RaginCajun

took it easy yesterday. my legs are sore from the cramping that i ensued on saturday. i forgot to set my alarm to go swimming this morning, so pissed off already! i plan on going do about 1.5 hours of cardio broken up into 3 sessions. its looking like rain this evening so i will be going do some circuit training and HIIT on the treadmill. really pissed about not setting my alarm! its already set for tomorrow, so no excuses!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am fired up today! definitely do not want to be at work! i will be in route to the beach at this time tomorrow! today is much better than yesterday. i woke up at 5, only to hear thunder and what sounded like a monsoon! so, i hit the snooze button. sprang up on the next alarm. i was so pissed about not going swim yesterday, that i was not about to let that happen again. i woofed down two slices of ezekial bread w/ natty pb and sugar free preserves, and some AMINO ENERGY from ON. once i arrived at the gym, nobody was in the pool (mind you it is an indoor pool), and i saw no lifeguard. i was starting to get pissed off again when someone came out of the office and said it will be about 10 minutes before you can swim. i was like, thank you! i ripped of 350 straight yards, took a break, then finished up for a total of 800 yards in 24 minutes. i felt pretty good in the water this morning. once i got to work, i ate 4 egg whites, 3 slices turkey bacon, and a banana. i also ran 2 miles yesterday evening in 17 minutes. i hope to take some more pics soon, so that yall can see if i am progressing, or need to step it up! well, i hope to make it back from the bachelor party!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i made it back, barely! bachelor party was insane! i got kidnapped saturday night from some local girls that went to a sex party before going out. i wish i could get kidnapped more often! 

i definitely put my body thru hell! drank a whole of beer and did not do a whole lot of eating. i weighed 184 this morning, but i know it is all water weight. i still feel like dog ass today. just need to catch up on some sleep. taking today off from training as my body needs to recoup. i am the laugh of the office today, i have a damn hickie on my neck!!!!!!

----------


## SlimJoe

> well i made it back, barely! bachelor party was insane! i got kidnapped saturday night from some local girls that went to a sex party before going out. * i wish i could get kidnapped more often!*  
> 
> i definitely put my body thru hell! drank a whole of beer and did not do a whole lot of eating. i weighed 184 this morning, but i know it is all water weight. i still feel like dog ass today. just need to catch up on some sleep. taking today off from training as my body needs to recoup. i am the laugh of the office today, i have a damn hickie on my neck!!!!!!



Haha I like this part

----------


## RaginCajun

slim joe, you have no idea! like i said, i almost missed my ride outta town!

still not feeling normal yet. i am not as young as i use to be. i partied like i was an 18 year old on spring break! i wanted/needed to go swim today, but not gonna happen. i didn't sleep well again last night so i am hoping to get some kind of rest tonight. we had a bad storm roll thru here and i lost power at 6 last night and still do not have it yet. i am hoping to feel well enough by the evening to make at least a bike ride. my body still hates me at the moment!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good luck in your program. Just saw your photos and looking forward to the next set! 

Keep it up......

----------


## SlimmerMe

Duplicate.....SORRY!....so sorry....

anyway.....a Bachelor party?

----------


## SlimmerMe

and....
another duplicate....sorry again....

WAIT A MINUTE! what do you have on your neck?

----------


## RaginCajun

yes mam, bachelor party! not mine thou! and yes, someone noticed a little spot on my neck, so everyone in my office is getting a good laugh outta me. i am the office clown anyways so something was bound to happen to me! i am feeling better after a good lunch: stuffed bell pepper, chicken breast, and a small veggie medley. definitely going ride after i get off work, way too glorious outside not to be enjoying it!

thanks for taking to time to comment slim! i am trying to get some pics taken, hopefully should be soon

----------


## RaginCajun

feeling normal again! my body just can't recuperate like it did 10 years ago, but i did put it thru hell. weighed in at 183.4 today. i was expecting it to be back up to 186 today, but it wasn't. i did go on bike yesterday but only did 6.5 miles. i think i am going to do a small brick workout this evening, bike 5 miles then run 2-3 miles. tomorrow, i have to get back in the pool and rip of some laps. diet has been good this week, but i know i need to be getting a little bit more protein in. i am going to the store tonight and get some stuff for the week.

----------


## tbody66

weight seems to be stuck, I have missed your lifting routine exercises/poundages/sets/reps, post it up also I have yet to find those pics.

----------


## RaginCajun

tbody66, really not lifting right now. trying to focus on this sprint triathlon that i am doing on may 15th. i am following an 11-week sprint tri schedule that has distances and times for swimming, biking, and running. i told myself that i wanted to do a triathlon before i was 30, so here is one of my only shots. turn 30 in october! my weight seems to be stuck because of the drinking i have been doing on the weekends. i have weddings every weekend until the end of april, and i have some more in the fall. here are some pics from mid feb http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/...0ragincajun00/. planning on getting some new ones taken soon.

i weighed in at 183.8 lbs this morning. i haven't been that light since i was a junior in high school! yesterday, i did a brick workout. i ran 1.5 miles, then hopped on the bike for 5 miles, then hit the road again for another mile. total workout was 45 minutes, and then a 5 min cool down. i felt good after that and still had some gas left in the tank. i will push myself harder in the next few weeks, really do not have a choice. i do not have a wedding this weekend so i will be logging some long mileages on the bike and feet. also working on a new diet and hope to have it figured out by the end of the day. well, have to go save the tatas!

----------


## tbody66

lifting does sound counter-productive to what you want to accomplish. The link didn't take me to pics of you. I'm sure you'll represent. How tall are you?

----------


## RaginCajun

> lifting does sound counter-productive to what you want to accomplish. The link didn't take me to pics of you. I'm sure you'll represent. How tall are you?


5'10". i was 196 on Jan 3rd. once this tri is over, i will be getting back in the weight room. i use to powerlift so i miss the weights bad! try this link, http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/...0ragincajun00/. pics from around beginning of february, 190 lbs.

----------


## tbody66

Dude, two things, one: that first pic looks like an early version of GB??? Two: you are fat(with love and respect), what exactly is your diet? At your height and build and what you want to do you should be 20lbs lighter, IMO.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude, two things, one: that first pic looks like an early version of GB??? Two: you are fat(with love and respect), what exactly is your diet? At your height and build and what you want to do you should be 20lbs lighter, IMO.



yup, i know i am fat. thats why i am here! and you are right, i want to drop about 20 lbs, but mainly just shred the fat. i have no set time frame to do it in, just want to make it happen. i haven't seen my abs since i was probably in the 5th grade or something, so that is my major goal. i am working on getting a new diet up. i was eating at around 2400 cals. it was an old diet that GB had that i switched up to meet my schedule and food likes. and, i am/was not 100% loyal to the diet. i sometimes get busy at work and do not have time to get even that quick snack in. i do breast cancer research so sometimes i am under a sterile hood for hours at a time. but, i am getting better at the meal timing and the understanding of how my body is using the food for fuel. this website and its great members are pointing me in the right direction and applaud everyone who has helped get this far. thanks for chiming in. i need people to get on my ass about things like this!

and thanks for GB compliment, that dude is a beast!

----------


## tbody66

welcome, not being harsh, just speaking the truth in love. GB and you have similar body types and looks like you may even have identical shape and fat storage issues. Suck it up, hit it harder and stick with good eating.

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks bro. and yes, i do need to hit it harder! yes, my genetics with fat storage are bad. its bad on both sides of family.

----------


## RaginCajun

new diet will look like this. i will place food and macros in later. want to see at least if i am putting the right foods (pro/fat meals vs pro/carb meals) in the right places. looking on baseline's maintenance thread, it puts me right around 2250 cals, which averages to around 320 cals/meal. trying to figure out the ratio. with me going for cardio (keep triathlon in mind) not bodybuilding, should i do 40/40/20 or 45/35/20? or what do the gurus suggest? 

meal 1- protein/carb

swim

meal 2- protein/carb

meal 3- protein/fat

meal 4- protein/fat

meal 5- protein/carb

run/bike/or both

meal 6- protein/carb

meal 7- protein/fat

meal 8- protein (optional)

----------


## tbody66

40/45/15

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks tbody! do the meals look right with the pro/fat and pro/carb? i will come up with some type of diet over the weekend. went buy groceries last night so that i can prepare for fueling next week.

weight down to 182.8 lbs today! i was expecting to be back at 186 today. i am still thinking it is water but who knows. i have eaten really good this week and plan to keep at it! i went do a 4.2 mile run yesterday evening, took me 42 minutes. my legs felt tired the whole time, i guess that is due to the work i had put them thru the previous day. i sprinted the last 300 yards and almost fell out when i was thru. felt real good to have exerted that much energy. today is my off day but i plan on doing some core exercises.

----------


## RaginCajun

and with that 40/45/15 split, would i be able to substitute more fruit for carbs? or should i just stick to sweet pots, brown rice, wheat pasta? the reason i ask is that fruits have more vitamin C in it and loads of more potassium. i am thinking along the lines of rehydrating and electrolytes.

----------


## tbody66

As much as you train/cardio/run/swim etc... I'd think it would be fine (whole fruits of course no juice)

----------


## RaginCajun

gotcha. i don't drink juices or anything to matter. only ingest water and on occasion, 8 oz of skim or soy milk for shakes. the fruits would be strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, apples, bananas, and oranges.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep it up! The shopping list is a bit different I bet~

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep it up! The shopping list is a bit different I bet~


oh yes darlin! whole bunch of chicken, oats, wheat pasta, cauliflower (plan on making a mash), cottage cheese, albacore tuna (only fish i will buy in store, rather go out and catch my fish) baby spinach, head of romaine, onions, bell peppers, shallots, natty peanut butter (ground peanuts), egg whites, and stuff to make baseline's salad dressing. well, outta the office for the weekend!

----------


## tbody66

Hit it hard, hear from you monday!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i had great weekend! no kidnapping this weekend, but it was fun. on saturday morning i went run 4.2 miles in 42 min. it was really humid and i must have sweated at least a gallon bucket of water! after that, i proceeded to head to new orleans for french quarter fest! it is more or less a free festival with great food and great live music all over the french quarter. i had a friend who was in the crawfish eating contest. he lost the "black widow"! she is the professional eater that you see on TV. she weighs about 100lbs and ate more weight than 10 grown men. she was eating shells and everything! i would hate to be her rear end!!! needless to say, i must have walked over 6 miles over the course of the evening. its monday and my calves are sore, walked around in flip flops all day. and no, i was not on bourbon street! on sunday, i took it easy and went lay out at my mom's house by the pool and now i am burnt! but not burnt too bad, it doesn't hurt.

today, i woke up and pissed excellence! cooked some oatmeal pancakes then went hit the pool for 800yds in 30 minutes. i still am getting frustrated in the pool. i have been at it for a while with swimming and it feels as if it is not getting easier. my technique is getting better so hopefully something will click soon. i plan on going swimming for the next 3 mornings to try to get my endurance up some more. i forgot to weigh myself this morning so i have no clue where i am sitting right now. i am thinking about 185, but i will see tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

well i was right with my weight, this morning, 185.0 lbs. i am fine with the weight as i knew it was going to come up some. i wanted to go ride yesterday evening, but the rain messed that up. i wound up cooking my meals for the week yesterday evening. i went for a quick swim this morning, 800 yds in 20 minutes. i was 10 minutes faster than yesterday! i felt good in the pool this morning. trying to figure out if i am going to run this evening or bike. i am doing the crescent city classic 10k in nola next weekend so i need to do one run this week of at least 6 miles. 

so far, i have eaten two big oatmeal pancakes (with strawberries/blackberries in it), one before swim (545am)and one after (800am), a banana and an orange (900am). i will be having chicken and wheat pasta, with a tomato sauce that i made from mainly vegetables (1015am). i calculated the cals at around 400 per container. i will be watching how my body reacts to the amount and type of carbs i am taking in this week.

----------


## tbody66

thanks for the detailed account of everything. I am looking forward to how your body responds to this training and diet program.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I love to swim too~ And eat pancakes~

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love to swim too~ And eat pancakes~


swweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! i swam competitive when i was a young child, and now trying to get back down to my speedo physique! 

i had an ok lunch. some rep brought us lunch so i had the burger patty (prob 80/20), lettuce/tomato, and a pickle. i am about to go eat some more chicken n pasta to get ready for my ride this evening at around 530. i did some number crunching while i had some time and my 40/45/15 split, comes out to 225g protein, 253g carbs, and 37g of fat. the total calories for the day is around 2300 (from baseline's numbers). i think i usually burn around 300 cals in the pool, but its hard to tell because my HR monitor flips out sometimes and gives me a high reading. i am starting to cardio(run/bike) in the evening as well but sometimes i tend to over eat after a workout. this is one of my downfalls along with the weekends. i will try to get that straightened out, its a mental/stomach thing!

----------


## tbody66

Your stomach is mental? So are most of ours who are on a diet.

----------


## RaginCajun

yes, my stomach has a mind of its own!

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up, pissed excellence once again! weighed in at 184 today. yesterday, i forgot to mention that i drink a carb/electrolyte drink while i swim and before i run. it has 22g carbs/serving and i didn't include that yesterday in my blog. i also forgot the cup of coffee but i drink it black. i may have to scale back on the fruit but i will do this for a week and see what happens. i had a decent run yesterday evening, did 4.8 miles in 52 minutes. i looked at my HR monitor after it stated that i burned around 750 cals. i say that is pretty close and it felt like more! i started cramping up about the 4.4 mile mark, legs just weren't having it! later that night, i did some more extracurricular cardio!!! she hadn't seen me in over a month and was giving me some compliments on my progress. she said that she can tell that i am losing fat. i just have to keep on keeping on with this, and see where i can get my body at. all in all, i burned over 1000 calories for the day!

i went on a swim this morning, did 1000 yards in 30 minutes. i still can not do over 400 yards straight, but i know it will happen soon. i need to get a good warmup routine together. i usually just get after it and get it over with, and sometimes burn out pretty fast. i will work on a doing something this evening before i go biking and see if it helps. diet will be just like yesterday but without the burger for lunch. i also made baseline's salad dressing but put my own twist to it. props to baseline for coming up with that recipe, it is delicious! my doctors are all out of town for the rest of the week so easy does it over here!

----------


## tbody66

jump rope for a warm up?

----------


## RaginCajun

> jump rope for a warm up?


i will try that today. thanks!

----------


## tbody66

let me know how it goes.

----------


## RaginCajun

well tbody, your gonna be mad, i forgot my rope before my bike! but, i did do some burpees before i jumped on my bike. i think it helped some. i put the rope in my truck this morning so no more excuses!

my bike went well yesterday, even though i could feel the burn in my calves from the run on the previous day. biked for 13 miles, took me an hour. diet was on yesterday and will be on again today. went for a 1000 yd swim this morning, took me 24 minutes to complete. i felt good afterwards and next week i plan on getting up a little earlier so that i can do more! i am thinking i may do a small brick this afternoon, prob do a 5 mile bike and 2 mile run. my legs are real tight today so a good warmup is imperative this afternoon. friday is my off day from training but it will be a busy one.

----------


## tbody66

all is forgiven, I just wanna see some results, so no more excuses!

----------


## RaginCajun

it felt great to sleep in this morning and i think my body needed it. yesterday evening i did a small brick. i rode for 7 miles then hit the pavement for a mile. i am disappointed in myself because i stopped at a mile. i think if i would have walked some to let my legs rest, i could have gone further. all in all, it was a great workout, took me 42 minutes to do. i will be trying to cut some of the carbs out of my diet for today since i am not training. i weighed 184 today and i thought it was going to be heavier. i feel heavier but am starting to look leaner. i still have a long road ahead of me and i am excited to see what lurks towards the end. i have a wedding in new orleans tomorrow so i know that i will be drinking. i guess you can call it my cheat day but i will be either going run/bike/swim tomorrow morning. on sunday, i am going watch my bud compete in the 1/2 ironman in new orleans. he is in great shape, four years ago he was 230 pounds and today he is 167. he has been helping me with my training and is staying on my ass!

----------


## tbody66

sounds good, except the drinking part. let us know how it goes.

----------


## RaginCajun

> sounds good, except the drinking part. let us know how it goes.


yes i know, the drinking part. i don't plan on over doing it like that past two weekends. the past two weeks i could have drown myself in the amount of alcohol i drank. not an all day affair. after the wedding on saturday, it looks like i am going catch some live jazz/blues music in Nola!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds like you have a champagne challenge too! A wedding? in New Orleans? I can guarantee it~

Stay safe and keep drinking water along with it.

----------


## tbody66

I don't drink at all, the food would be the challange for me, I'd want to try everything! Of course crawfish is great for you, like all shellfish, and with a sensible broth and veggies(of course the holy trinity included) I might do allright.

----------


## RaginCajun

weight 185. feel great! went for an 800 yd swim this morning, it took me 30 minutes to do. it was an ok swim, my energy level just wasn't there for some reason. i am still ahead of the schedule that i am following on the distances. it only called for a 400 yd swim and i did double. i am hoping to swim one mile in one swim session this week. i am trying to figure out which day to do it in. i am going bike this evening, probably going to do 12+ miles. i have the crescent city classic 10k race this weekend so that will be my long run for the week. i am trying to figure out my training schedule for the week and will have it done by the end of the day. 

i had a great weekend! on saturday morning, i did a nice brick workout. i did a 10.5 mile bike, and a 4 mile run right after. while riding my bike, i went to go jump thru this ditch, and found a cypress knee with my toe! it almost thru me off of my bike! i thought that i broke my whole foot! i couldn't feel my toes at all. i just keep on riding and then i told myself, i have to look at it. i took off my shoe and found a bloody second toe. i was pissed!!! so i rode back to my truck and put the bike up. i still couldn't feel my toes, so i then said 'F' it, and hit the pavement. i ran two miles straight and then my legs started cramping up, so i then walked about a half mile. i didn't feel tired at the time either, only my legs. once i felt like my legs could take it, i took off again. the four mile run took me about 45 minutes to do, even with the walk. later on that day was the wedding where i was on my feet all day/night long. my toe, was throbbing all night and it hindered my dancing for the night! today, it is a nice purple color but it doesn't really hurt a whole lot unless i bump it on something. i will be testing it this evening, and no pain, no gain!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i did not do the 12+ miles that i wanted to do yesterday. only did 8. i think i have food poisoning! i have not eaten anything since lunch yesterday. we had a rep bring us lunch, fried chicken, so i went to the cafeteria next door and grabbed a baked piece. about 230-3 yesterday, i started to feel nauseated. i did not eat my preworkout meal prior to jumping on my bike, so i had zero energy on the bike. i was hoping that catching a sweat would make me feel better, but it didn't. on the ride, i threw my guts out. it sucked! once i got home, i tried to drink some gatorade to help with the electrolyte loss, and threw that up. at that point, i was pissed and felt like dog ass, so i figured i would try and lay down for the night. i was up every hour of the night, either i had the chills or i was sweating. it sucked bad! i was able to stomach about half a protein shake this morning, so hopefully i will be able to stomach some food through out the day. i guess today will be my off day to get my body back to normal. my weight was 183 today, no food in me what so ever.

----------


## tbody66

it's always something. Sorry to hear this, you'll be back and you'll be fine. A business here in town flew in 1000 lbs of crawfish from Loisiana yesterday for an open house celebration, I ate my share and had three bowls of red beans and rice with sausage.

----------


## RaginCajun

yes tbody, it is always something with me! don't know why, just has always been this way so i just accept it and move on. it is prime time crawfish season right now. they are all really nice in size. if you want, i may be able to hook you up with a guy who can ship them to you. do you want to laugh, we took a sack of crawfish as our carry on luggage to a friend's house in georgia! people were looking at us like we were crazy!!!! 


well i am back to feeling normal again. the first real meal i ate was at 5 pm yesterday evening and i was able to eat again later on in the evening. i did not go swim this morning, as i wanted to fuel up for a good run this evening. i plan on doing 6 miles after work this evening. my weight is the same as yesterday, 183. i can tell that i have been getting leaner, my suit that i wore to the wedding over the weekend was a little big in the britches.

----------


## tbody66

dude, it's not just always something with you, it's always something with all of us, read my thread and GB's thread and Slimmer's thread and, and, and, and, and..... fill in the blank. Life happens, but we make smarter choices than most and move forward, one step at a time.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> dude, it's not just always something with you, it's always something with all of us, read my thread and gb's thread and slimmer's thread and, and, and, and, and..... Fill in the blank. Life happens, but we make smarter choices than most and move forward, one step at a time.


so we all all in good company!!!

----------


## tbody66

since I included your name the rest of us came into good company when you entered the arena.

----------


## RaginCajun

> so we all all in good company!!!


well i appreciate the fact that i am included with all of your names!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had an ok run yesterday. i did 7 miles, but it took me 80 minutes to do. it was really hot yesterday and i cramped up on miles 2-4. just some stomach cramps, so i had to walk some. when i was thru, the only thing that felt tired was my calves. the shoes i have are really light and that was the furthest distance i have ran in them so far. over all, i was happy with my run and i burned about a 1000 calories. that will be my last long run before the crescent city classic 10k. i am shooting for under 70 minutes in it. my diet was good yesterday and my weight today is 182.4 lbs. i can tell that i am losing some muscle as i have not hit weights in forever, but i am definitely losing fat along with it. i wish my progress was quicker, but i am happy with it so far. i am hoping that i do not go over board this weekend on the food side of things. tomorrow, i have 3 crawfish boils to attend but do not plan on drinking tomorrow. now saturday after the race, is a totally different story. on sunday, lent will be over and i will be able to have sweets again! this is where i will have to have some discipline.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i had an ok run yesterday. i did 7 miles, but it took me 80 minutes to do. it was really hot yesterday and i cramped up on miles 2-4. just some stomach cramps, so i had to walk some. when i was thru, the only thing that felt tired was my calves. the shoes i have are really light and that was the furthest distance i have ran in them so far. over all, i was happy with my run and i burned about a 1000 calories. that will be my last long run before the crescent city classic 10k. i am shooting for under 70 minutes in it. my diet was good yesterday and my weight today is 182.4 lbs. i can tell that i am losing some muscle as i have not hit weights in forever, but i am definitely losing fat along with it. i wish my progress was quicker, but i am happy with it so far. i am hoping that i do not go over board this weekend on the food side of things. tomorrow, i have 3 crawfish boils to attend but do not plan on drinking tomorrow. now saturday after the race, is a totally different story. on sunday, *lent will be over and i will be able to have sweets again!* this is where i will have to have some discipline.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...............

GOOD LUCK~ I am very familiar with this one!

----------


## tbody66

Maybe you should practice lent all year! Let's get some current pics up too.

----------


## RaginCajun

i will try and get some new pics taken soon. well since i have joined this site, i have had more discipline when it comes to things like sweets. i use to have a big cup of ice cream almost every night, now, i would much rather have the protein shakes that i have been making. i will have to look at it as more of a reward for hard work. damn, its like being a child all over again!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i will try and get some new pics taken soon. well since i have joined this site, i have had more discipline when it comes to things like sweets. i use to have a big cup of *ice cream almost every night,* now, i would much rather have the *protein shakes* that i have been making. i will have to look at it as more of a reward for hard work. damn, its like being a child all over again!


YEP! slowly wins the race....same here.

and....i will whisper this one to you: yesterday I was on my way to a milk shake and thought...hey! I can go have a protein whey shake instead....CAME REAL CLOSE..... and I almost justified the milk shake thinking yesterday was a day to take advantage of my debauchery before returning to GOODNESS!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i made it thru easter weekend without too much damage. i slept in this morning to let my body rest. over the weekend, i did the crescent city classic 10k in nola, and it was awesome! i did it in a time that i was looking for, 63 minutes. it was the largest crowd in over 15 years. there were over 25000 participants that registered! i even ran into some old college friends and they can tell that i am transforming. that made me feel good about the work that i have been doing. i was also able to go fishin yesterday morning and i now i have fresh fish for the week! training will be hard this week, i have another wedding in nola this weekend, rehearsal dinner is thursday. i only have two swims planned this week, so i am going to make them count.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well, i made it thru easter weekend without too much damage. i slept in this morning to let my body rest. over the weekend, i did the crescent city classic 10k in nola, and it was awesome! i did it in a time that i was looking for, 63 minutes. it was the largest crowd in over 15 years. there were over 25000 participants that registered! i even ran into some old college friends and *they can tell that i am transforming.* that made me feel good about the work that i have been doing. i was also able to go fishin yesterday morning and i now i have fresh fish for the week! training will be hard this week, i have another wedding in nola this weekend, rehearsal dinner is thursday. i only have two swims planned this week, so i am going to make them count.


Must have been music to your ears....botttom line? It's working!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Must have been music to your ears....botttom line? It's working!


yes it is!!! but, in hind sight, i still have a long journey ahead of me! and thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed off! its raining and lightening outside, which means, pool is closed! i guess i will be putting in overtime in the pool tomorrow. i weighed 183 lbs this morning and diet was spot on yesterday. i went for a 10.5 mile yesterday evening to stretch my legs out, they were still tight. they feel ok today, so i am going do some speed training on the treadmill, basically HIIT. i think i will just go until i can't go any more. i have such a busy week, standing in weddings can be a pain in the arse, but the bright side is that this wedding is going to be wild! i will be bringing my bike with me to my hometown to go get some riding in on friday and might try to squeeze one in on saturday morning before our brunch. on a positive note, i was looking back in my 2009 calender and saw that i was 205 lbs. i was a hell of a lot stronger then, had more mass than i do now but i was not conditioned like i am today.

----------


## tbody66

You are making progress and one of those signs is that it really hacks you off when you don't get to train like you desire to train. I am proud of you and what you have already accomplished but looking forward to even better things to come.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ]*You are making progress and one of those signs is that it really hacks you off when you don't get to train like you desire to train.*[/B] I am proud of you and what you have already accomplished but looking forward to even better things to come.


*THIS IS TRUE!* 

and.....weddings sure can be fun!

----------


## tbody66

I am super blessed to not be a drinker and not too big a fan of most sweets, but I love to eat protein! If there's meat, watch out! I like pork/beef/bison/fish/seafood, and for desert...whatever meat was the best of what I already ate, usually a plate full of shrimp. On easter sunday I ate a family meal and then had an extra slice of ham for desert, then my wife forced me to eat some of the cheesecake she made!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i am super blessed to not be a drinker and not too big a fan of most sweets, but i love to eat protein! If there's meat, watch out! I like pork/beef/bison/fish/seafood, and for desert...whatever meat was the best of what i already ate, usually a plate full of shrimp. On easter sunday i ate a family meal and then had an extra slice of ham for desert, then my wife forced me to eat some of the cheesecake she made!


now that is what i call a lucky duck!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am super blessed to not be a drinker and not too big a fan of most sweets, but I love to eat protein! If there's meat, watch out! I like pork/beef/bison/fish/seafood, and for desert...whatever meat was the best of what I already ate, usually a plate full of shrimp. On easter sunday I ate a family meal and then had an extra slice of ham for desert, then my wife forced me to eat some of the cheesecake she made!


i mainly ate protein on easter sunday. i had ribs, burgers, shrimp, and chicken, plus i did have a salad. but, i committed a sin when it came to eating sweets! i had my taste, now i am back on track. fruits, protein powder, and natural peanut butter are my new friends in the sweets department. i was a big drinker back in my early college days and also partied a lot! i usually only drink on fridays/saturdays and it all depends on what i have going on. 

and yes, it pisses me off whenever i cannot get a workout in. i used to be not like this and say, well, i can always do it tomorrow. not anymore! 

and thanks tbody and slimmer for the positive compliments! they keep me motivated to do more each time out!

----------


## tbody66

> now that is what i call a lucky duck!


That I had all that food available or that I don't have a natural propensity towards most sweets?




> i mainly ate protein on easter sunday. i had ribs, burgers, shrimp, and chicken, plus i did have a salad. but, i committed a sin when it came to eating sweets! i had my taste, now i am back on track. fruits, protein powder, and natural peanut butter are my new friends in the sweets department. i was a big drinker back in my early college days and also partied a lot! i usually only drink on fridays/saturdays and it all depends on what i have going on. 
> 
> and yes, it pisses me off whenever i cannot get a workout in. i used to be not like this and say, well, i can always do it tomorrow. not anymore! 
> 
> and thanks tbody and slimmer for the positive compliments! they keep me motivated to do more each time out!


You are welcome, glad you are here and progressing.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> that i had all that food available or that *i don't have a natural propensity towards most sweets?*
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcome, *glad you are here and progressing*.


*sweets!!! ..and I am glad OOcajun is here too~*

----------


## RaginCajun

well, yesterday just was not my day! when i got off of work yesterday, i thought it was a good idea to go get my hair did for the up coming wedding. it usually takes about an hour of so, depending on the amount of people. everyone must have had the same idea as me, it was packed! i didn't have time yesterday to eat my evening snack so i went there hungry. i left there 2.5 hours later starving and pissed! it had been over 7 hours since my last meal! i wound up eating bad afterwards. nuff said, done with yesterday!

off to a way better start today. went swim 1200 yards this morning. took me a while to warm-up but once i got going, it was not too bad. i could have taken a break and did some more so that was a good feeling, but i had to get to work. maybe i needed the rest. going run this afternoon, don't know what distance yet but thinking at least 6 miles, or a quick 4 mile run.

----------


## tbody66

c'est la vie

----------


## RaginCajun

> c'est la vie


hahaha! you will be happy to know that the jump rope stays on my front seat!

----------


## RaginCajun

i know i have mentioned this a few times, but i am missing the weights. i feel like my body is overall in way better shape, but not feeling as powerful as i have in the past. after this triathlon is over, i definitely want to incorporate some lifting days into my routine. i still want to keep doing what i am doing, just want to add in lift days, maybe just two. thinking about trying some of the crossfit workouts because they are usually full body workouts that incorporate the three big lifts (squats, deadlifts, and bench). any input is appreciated

----------


## tbody66

> i know i have mentioned this a few times, but i am missing the weights. i feel like my body is overall in way better shape, but not feeling as powerful as i have in the past. after this triathlon is over, i definitely want to incorporate some lifting days into my routine. i still want to keep doing what i am doing, just want to add in lift days, maybe just two. thinking about trying some of the crossfit workouts because they are usually full body workouts that incorporate the three big lifts (squats, deadlifts, and bench). any input is appreciated


You could get away with a full-body tue/fri split, keep it to a total of 45 mins and you'll love it. Did you say you are doing yoga?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You could get away with a full-body tue/fri split, keep it to a total of 45 mins and you'll love it. Did you say you are doing yoga?


no, not doing it at the moment but i do want to start incorporating it into my routine. a nurse i work with teaches it at the old gym i was a member at. its been months since i have done it but i liked it when i did it. i am flexible but have bad joints. i am the one in the room who snap, crackle, pop! the yoga helped me build strength and gave my body a well needed stretch. and i do like the tue/fri split. i have a few weeks to play with this and will throw out some ideas. critique and past experiences are welcome and wanted.

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good day yesterday. i was able to do 5 miles in 55 minutes yesterday evening. my calves were really tired and were starting to cramp so i shut it down. they are very tight today so i will need to get a good stretch in this evening before the festivities begin. i know that they will loosen up some once we finish the rehearsal dinner and go find somewhere to cut a rug! i have my bike loaded up in the truck so i will be riding some. i am hoping that the track back home is dry so i can go get some miles in on an off-road track. i am getting worried about this triathlon. it is my first so i have no idea on what to expect. i love competing so i know i will have fun doing it. i have a busy weekend or as slim puts it a 'debauchery'!!!!

----------


## tbody66

Get started with the yoga, throw up your proposed whole body plan, or I can post you one here as a guide. Damage control for the time you have to be sociable, stress never helps, it taxes your body and mind so just plan on enjoying the experience and doing your best.

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a fantastic weekend! i did not get the training in that i wanted to but i am okay with that. i did not know that i would be that busy leading up to the wedding. we had all kinds of things planned so time was a factor. damage control, never been good at this. i really did not eat bad the whole weekend, just drank, a lot! i will be rehydrating all day and planning out my week. i will be going for my first one mile swim this week. i also am planning to go hit the dirt track this week to get some miles in.

----------


## RaginCajun

tbody, i would like to see what you would recommend as a good 2-day split.

----------


## SlimmerMe

hey! did I miss something? Are you getting married?

----------


## RaginCajun

> hey! did I miss something? Are you getting married?


no darling, not getting married here. one of my best friend's got hitched over the weekend and i was one who had to help coordinate different events leading up to the wedding. so you still have a shot!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

fired up!!! i finally hit 1 mile in the pool! it took me all of 42 minutes to do, but i finally did it! i plan on going run some this evening, whether it be outside (weather permitting) or going to go do speed work on the treadmill. i didn't weigh myself today but i will get one tomorrow.

i do have some questions for the gurus. before my swims, i have only having a slice or two of ezekiel bread , or one oatmeal pancake (usually make two for post), along with 1 scoop of ON-Amino Energy pre-workout (5g free amino acids, beat-alanine, 100mg caffeine from green tea/green coffee, 10 cals, 0 fat/sugar). its hard to hold down a lot of food while swimming. i also drink two more scoops while swimming and finish the rest post workout. my question is, am i burning lean muscle with only having this before my swims?

----------


## tbody66

> tbody, i would like to see what you would recommend as a good 2-day split.


Are you wanting a full body workout to hit twice a week? Or a split routine like push/pull to hit four times a week(push twice a week and pull twice a week)?




> no darling, not getting married here. one of my best friend's got hitched over the weekend and i was one who had to help coordinate different events leading up to the wedding. so you still have a shot!


Wow! Welcome to the Yount and the Restless, can't wait to see how this goes, do I see joint cheat days in your futures?????

----------


## RaginCajun

Tbod, definitely want to do a full body workout twice a week. i feel as if i am losing muscle so after the tri is over, i want to start lifting again. i still want to have two swim days and two long run days. i love doing squats but i am having a hard time fitting them into a routine when i want to bike and run a lot. really want to my endurance to a level that it has never been before. i have never been in this good of condition before but i am not satisfied and know that i still have a lot of improvements to make!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you wanting a full body workout to hit twice a week? Or a split routine like push/pull to hit four times a week(push twice a week and pull twice a week)?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Welcome to the Yount and the Restless, can't wait to see how this goes, *do I see joint cheat days in your futures?????*


hahahahaha! maybe so................

----------


## SlimmerMe

> no darling, not getting married here. One of my best friend's got hitched over the weekend and i was one who had to help coordinate different events leading up to the wedding. So you still have a shot!


whew!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i think i over did it yesterday. i can't tell what i did to my groin muscle, but it is tight and hurts a little. i did some hill work on the treadmill and stretched after. is it possible that i could have 'over' stretch/elongated the muscle to a point where it would strain it? i iced it last night for about an hour (15 on/15 off). i think the combo of doing breaststroke and running hills yesterday, i over did it. nothing popped or snapped, so i know i didn't tear it. today is definitely a rest day (sucks!). i did however have a great workout on the treadmill. i warmed up, then ran on mile at around a 9 min mile, then, bumped it up to a 6:40 min mile for 2 minutes. i went back and forth like that for about 10 minutes, then raised the treadmill up to 15^ and jogged with it on 4.4 mph for 3 min, then walked until i felt ready to run again. my overall workout was 2.9 miles. after that, i hit a light upper body workout with some dumbbells. my whole body is sore today. my weight is 181.9 lbs today, and i haven't seen a number like that in quite some time. it only motivates me to do more!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ sounding good to me! Love seeing those "new numbers...."

----------


## RaginCajun

took it real easy yesterday. groin muscles are still tight today so i plan on getting a good stretch in this evening, may even do some yoga. i will be going ride (18+miles) some trails on saturday morning so i have that part of my training set in stone. tomorrow's plan as of now is to swim in the AM and go for a long slow run in the evening. my diet has been good this week minus a few brownies from the other night (wholefoods brownie, one bite size, i had two). the brownies were a reward for swimming the mile, and they weren't big at all. i know i said this before but i am working on getting up some new pics.

----------


## RaginCajun

TGIF! my plans changed from the above post. i am still going hit the trails tomorrow but no long run today. just a short 2 mile jog to loosen up my legs some more. i had a good stretch yesterday and went bike for 8 miles. i just couldn't sit inside when it was a nice day out. same applies to today. my groin muscles are still tight and sore. i must have really pushed myself too much on tuesday. my tri is next week so my nutrition will be changing some and i know my weight may go up some. i am alright with that because i know i will need to be well nourished for this tri. i do not want to cramp up or anything to that nature.

----------


## RaginCajun

weekend recap. i had a good weekend training wise, but ate bad! i didn't eat fast food are anything to that nature just ate a lot of brownies and sweets over the two days, mainly sunday. i know that that has got to stop so i will be trying to convince myself that it is lent all over again. like i said, i did have a good training weekend. on saturday morning, i went hit the trails up and rode 13+ miles. the track is similar to the one i will be riding this weekend so i was glad to go get some miles in. i had to cut the ride short with 13+ because i had to go meet up with the fam for lunch. i felt good after the ride and could have ran afterwards. on sunday, i did a 4 mile with ease. my legs got a lil tired at the end but i could have slowed up and did more. my legs are tight today so i may just stretch them this evening. i plan on resting my legs thursday until race day on sunday. 

on another note, i have been following GB's log and the log on intermittent fasting. i am definitely interested in this type of dieting. i get frustrated now when i have to skip a meal or don't have time to get it in. i do not know if the type of training i am doing now will allow me to fast for that long without getting some type of nutrition in for energy. i know i would have trouble with the fasting at first as i love to eat, but eating a lot in the evening would be a bonus! i want to do some more research on it before giving it a try. i am worried that i would be breaking the fast too early in the mornings sometimes on training days. some bike workouts could go over 2 hours and really taxing on the body so would taking some gel packs be breaking the fast?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Lent all over again? LOL! I know exactly where you are coming from OOcajun!

----------


## RaginCajun

yes slim, i need to have more discipline in my diet. this is why i have not progressed further than i have. i need someone like you with a whip and a bat, daring me to eat sweets! i know i sound like a broken record but i am trying to come up with a feasible workout plan to where i can do all of my endurance training. in the beginning, i was doing weights with running, then came the swimming and the biking. i guess the problem i had with weight training, i was sore going into a swim or run, and was not getting the effort i wanted to out of the workout. i also have previous injuries that plague me when lifting. i have horrible joints and tore up my right shoulder wrestling a few years ago. i do what my body lets me do and always try to push it to the limit each time. its hard coming up with a sound schedule when i am waiting to see how my body will recover. this is what i have in mind.

Monday- AM- (crossfit or full body workout) PM- Bike (either trails, road, gym machine)
Tuesday- AM- Swim PM- Run
Wednesday- AM- rest PM- Bike 
Thursday- AM- Swim PM- Run
Friday- AM- (crossfit or full body workout) PM- rest
Saturday- either rest/ long bike/ long run
Sunday- either rest/ long bike/ long run

this is what i have come up with so far. in the past, i would have never scheduled a workout on the weekend because i was out all night on friday. i can tell that i want it more now than i did in the past so maybe i just needed some growing up! i hold myself accountable for everything!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Well this is a good place to be held accountable! That's for sure~ And I understand the sweet tooth. Trust me. I have to go cold turkey. There is no middle ground for me....not one iota.

----------


## RaginCajun

you are so right slim! 

had a good day yesterday. i wouldn't say that my diet was perfect, but i did not eat anything bad at all. not perfect because of some of the timing of meals. i did make it to the gym yesterday, which was not on my agenda but i couldn't sit still. i did 1 mile on the stair climber, 3 miles on bike, stretched, and then did a circuit with pushups and situps. overall, the workout took me an hour to do, and i felt great afterwards. 

today, i went for a 1/2 mile swim. i didn't 'feel' it this morning and it felt like it took forever to get my workout in. the swim only took me 20 minutes to do, plus i didn't want to overdo anything. i plan on going do a small run this evening, prob 2 miles. i am getting pumped up about this triathlon since it will be my first. one bad thing is it looks like it is going to rain the friday before my race which sucks because it is a dirt track. i am hoping that it misses the area where will be racing because i have no clue if they will let us race on a messed up track. it will also be my first competitive swim in open water before. i grew up swimming in the bayou so not worried about anything in the water so to say. i am trying to narrow down my nutrition for the race itself. i want to be well hydrated and nourished so that i don't cramp up on the run. and my goal is to not be LAST! i will give it my all and leave nothing in the bag at the end!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Giving it your all is what ya got so......That is a great plan!

----------


## RaginCajun

i weighed in at 183 this morning so no real change in weight. i was expecting it to be up a tad since i have been taking in more carbs. i need to get back to having my meals planned and prepared, because that is when i was really getting the results. i am happy with what i am doing now but i know with just a little more effort and emphasis on diet, i will reach my goal sooner. i am pretty much at a personal best for weight and fitness at the moment and i know i still have a long ways to go to get where i want to be. and even then, i still prob won't be satisfied. 

i trained ok yesterday. i am trying not to injure myself before this race and nothing i do this week is going to help out any on sunday. after work i did a very small brick workout, did 4 miles on the bike and ran 1 mile after. today, i brought my bike to work and am going hit the trails up whenever i get off. my how i have changed where i am bringing my bike to work and can't wait to get off to go ride!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Planning and preparing is the key.......and a challenge.... but when done WE see it works!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i almost did it yesterday! i crashed and burned on my bike. i was going downhill and a root shot me in the opposite direction. i hit a big ole tree head on and went flying over my handle bars. i wound up doing a complete flip and landed on my feet! i have a couple of scratches and bruises, but nothing major. i am shutting it down until my race on sunday. i did have a good ride, did 12+ miles in 80 mins and felt good afterwards. i am just glad i didn't injure myself worse and it definitely could have been a lot worse.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Ouch!!!*

----------


## RaginCajun

what can i say, i live life on the edge!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are quite a gymnast landing on your feet! That must have taken a lot of flexibility with quick thinking!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are quite a gymnast landing on your feet! That must have taken a lot of flexibility with quick thinking!


well i did hit the ground, but i was going downhill so i just rolled onto my feet and popped up. i am pretty flexible for a male even though i have horrible joints. they snap, crackle, pop all the time. i can't sneak up on anyone! 

its finally friday and just two days out from my triathlon. i will be getting a sneak peak at the track on saturday because my podna is doing a bigger tri on that day so i will get to see the beast i will be attempting to slay. i have been eating more carbs the past few days and see no change in my weight. i am still at 182 lbs with the added carbs so i may have to start lowering my calorie intake some more or start training one more session per week. i plan on stepping it up after this triathlon and get back to some sort of lifting. on my two lifting days, i am thinking of going light weight on monday, lots of reps, and doing the big 3 (bench, deadlift, squat) heavy on fridays. i would like to start on monday but i will decide that on how i will be feeling on monday. i think that adding some lifting into my routine will help me get thru this little plateau and start burning some more fat by putting on some lean muscle. i will be re-upping on my supplements this weekend to prepare for next week!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I bet you are excited.....2 more days! Best of luck to you OOCajun! Show 'em what ya got!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Cajun...this is an epic journey...have a blast cuz seems you're READY!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i survived!!! i had an absolute blast this weekend, even though the triathlon was pure torture. i first got to see the track and pond on saturday, and let me tell ya, it was intimidating! just looking at a half mile in the water was overkill. there were drops of 30+ feet where you can reach up to 30mph!! it was fvckin' intense!!!! you just guide the bike and hang on!!!!!! also caught some air, which you really don't want to do, but i was just enjoying myself! i did struggle through the whole thing. i did good on the swim part, did 1/2 mile in 17 minutes, and that was one of the parts i was really worried about. when i was coming out of the water, i strained my calf stepping in the soft mud and that killed me mentally. i knew that i had 10 grueling miles of hilly/rocky terrain and a 3.5 mile run of the same, so i took a big hit mentally. i just sucked it up and jumped on the bike. the bike was really enjoyable but tough as hell. one point, you had to carry your bike up the hill because it was so steep, only some of the pros made it with their bikes, and that was on mile 9! when i jumped off my bike, my right hamstring locked up! i was like, damn, i'm done! my friend told me not to go hurt myself, but i am hard headed and just took off. it was the worse 3.5 miles of my life!!! my quads locked up and my legs just shut down. at one point on mile 2, i couldn't move my legs hurt so bad. the thing that killed me, i wasn't even tired, just pissed that legs weren't working. i was asking volunteers if i could rent their legs for the rest of the race. i finally crossed the finish line 2 hours and 30 minutes later. after the race, i was more pissed about my legs cramping up because i really wasn't tired after i finished. i did give myself a pat on the back for nutting up and finishing, some people didn't even finish the swim. i now know what it is going to take to do it next year, so after a few rest days to recoup, i will be taking training to another level. i knew that i wasn't really ready for this race, but i said F it and signed up and i am glad that i did!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WOW! YOU DID IT! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU OOCAJUN! Sounded tough but you pulled thru.....

REST~ REST~ REST~.........

I bet you are very proud of yourself. I would be. Quite an accomplishment!*

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks slim, i really appreciate it! now, i am rewarding myself with a pizza, loaded to the gills!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Awesome....this makes you a 1/4 percentage or some really low number of people in the population that do something like this. i like folks who DON'T QUIT! 

i take it no "thin crust" pizza 2nite!

----------


## gbrice75

Congrats brotha!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome....this makes you a 1/4 percentage or some really low number of people in the population that do something like this. i like folks who DON'T QUIT! 
> 
> i take it no "thin crust" pizza 2nite!


thanks for the kind words! and i have never really been a quitter. i broke my arm playing baseball twice and still went back year after year.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Congrats brotha!


thanks G!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am post pizza right now and still sore as hell. i think from all the stretching that i did to try to relieve all the cramps, i strained some ligaments in my knee or woke up an old injury (tore my left knee in the mosh pit years ago). it could be some old scar tissue broke up and now its just sore. i will be resting again today but i will start to ease back into it tomorrow. it felt really good to get some needed sleep so my body can try to heal. i look back at when i decided to do this triathlon (early february) and see that i did not put enough time in before the event. i did have 3 weddings and two bachelor parties that got in the way so i really can't be too down on myself. i only trained for about 3.5 months so i know that i really need to put more time in. i really want to do another Xterra tri but that is the only one around here for the year. looks like i will be saving up to get a road bike so that i can do some more triathlons. i need to get a higher paying job so that i can afford this sport, it is expensive! some of the people out there were on 5000 dollar bikes! it looks like i may have found a new hobby to go along with all the other 1000 hobbies i have. i am still pondering my workout plan for the next one. the guy who won both the Epic Xterra (basically an off-road 1/2 ironman) and the one i did, said that he does P90x. this guy was ripped to shreds and was muscular. i still plan on using the schedule i have proposed above just want to figure out where to add P90x in at. i will have to play with it along the way and see what happens. i honestly wish i wasn't sore right now so that i could get back on track now, but i know my body needs some rest.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are correct: your body needs to rest now. 

What are your 1000 hobbies?

----------


## RaginCajun

maybe not a 1000, but i do have many. fishing, hunting, boating, running, eating, biking, golf, gun collecting, football, baseball, basketball, dancing, swimming, women, and whatever else i can get my hands on! pretty much anything outdoors i am a fan of. one hobby that i would like to do if i had some time and room would be to learn how to paint. and no, not painting a house/room, but art. maybe one day when i get my own place i can have an easel in the corner where i can make a masterpiece!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Great list! 

THANKS!

----------


## RaginCajun

nothing to report over here except that my legs are still sore! it feels like i killed them yesterday doing squats. these rest days are really boring although i did get a lot of stuff done. i will be going to the gym this evening to go do some sort of training. i know that i need to take it to another level and will be trying to do so. i definitely need to do some more interval training and focus on my back/core and legs. i think that adding this to my routine will help shed the pounds quicker and make me stronger. it sucked during the race where i wasn't even tired but couldn't move because my legs were knotted/cramped up. this is the purposed workout i am going to try this evening: warmup on bike 10 min, then 5 rounds of each, 7 deadlifts with 175 (weight may change), 12 burpees, and a 200 meter jog. i will see how my legs feel with the weight and will lower it if i have to, really don't want to pull/injure anything. i plan on going swim some tomorrow morning so don't want to kill myself to where i don't make it swimming.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am looking forward to swimming soon.....love it! Always have. Even as a child I was a fish.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am looking forward to swimming soon.....love it! Always have. Even as a child I was a fish.


i picture myself more like a shark! swimming is great exercise and its motivation to get in shape for the beach!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i went to gym this evening and had a fantastic workout! i did the workout i posted above and it was very taxing. my heart rate shot up to 198 after the third set of burpees. i almost threw up! it was very satisfying hitting the weights again! feel pumped right now!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

i can tell that i did some weights yesterday and glad to have that feeling back. i went for a swim this morning but didn't keep track of laps/distance, just kind of swam 50-100 yards at a time. i concentrated mainly my stroke and breathing, but i need to start doing some kickboard exercises to build up my legs. my weight is 183 today so i will see how this new routine goes before i change anything just yet. i have not been 100% strict on my diet and it is showing, but i have not gained any weight. i think that adding the weight lifting to my routine, it will help build some lean mass and ultimately burn more fat. i think i need to start setting some reachable goals on my weight. my goal is to look good on the beach for the 4th of July, and thats about it. i am not trying to reach a certain number with my weight, but i would like to see under 180 soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

TGIF! i slept in this morning and i could have stayed in the bed longer. my body is sore all over from my wednesday workout. i am debating on whether to go today and do something (maybe a light jog). next week, i will be starting the new workout routine to see what i will be able to handle. i definitely have to get stricter with my diet and stick to it more. i know i have said this before so i know its getting old but it is very difficult. i hope to get some type of training in this weekend, maybe a bike ride or something.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds like this week-end would be great for a "just for the fun of it" kinda workout....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like this week-end would be great for a "just for the fun of it" kinda workout....


couldn't have said it any better myself! i am at the point now where i feel like i have to workout/train. i am liking this newly found attitude! on another note, i do have a hot date tonight and suppose to go do something with her and her friends on saturday night. so we will see how it goes!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ like I said...for the fun of it! Hot date and all~

----------


## RaginCajun

it is monday, i am back at it! i had a fabulous weekend and wound up getting a road bike!!!!!! it is a used one but now i really have no excuses! i put in 15 miles on saturday and 15 on sunday. i need to get it fit for my size, so i have some tweaking to do. i am really excited about it because i think it will help me get to my goal quicker and i plan on doing another triathlon this fall. i hit the gym this morning and had a great fullbody workout. i will be sore from it for sure! i will be going do some yard work at my grandparents house this evening because they need some help so i will be getting another calorie burn, plus i will be riding my bike their. they live a few miles away so i might as well use my new wheels! 


oh and slim, if ya want details, pm me

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ HA HA! details? Hot and spicy cajun style?

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ HA HA! details? *Hot and spicy cajun style*?


what other way would ya want it!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i couldn't swim this morning because i busted my ass on my bike yesterday. it was my fault, i should have gotten off of the bike when i saw the rocks but i figured i could muscle through it, wrong! skinny tires + rocks = ass busted! i just scratched my elbow and a cut down my forearm. i did however make it to the gym where i did a nice back routine. i did some moves with the bands that mimicked swimming and did some lower back exercises. i went to my chiro yesterday and she said that i need to strengthen up my back, so that is one thing that i will be concentrating on when at the gym. swimming will also help this and i hope to be back in the water soon. i need to stop eating like a pig and get back to stricter eating. i have been hoovering whatever is in front of me. yesterday we had bday cake for one of the doctors so i had to have a piece. everyone was messing with me because i normally would not have eaten any cake and now i just shoveled it down! i am feeling stronger already since hitting some weights and i know that my weight will go up some, it always does when i start lifting. i have to get back to eating right and it starts here! this morning i had a protein shake and a piece of ezekiel bread before lifting along with some BCAA's and carb mix (waixy maize) in my water bottle to sip on while working out. after, i had two pieces of ezekiel bread with steak n eggs. i need to go get more oats so thats why ezekiel bread was used heavily. trying to tidy it up because i want to see under 180!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are a character~ Love reading all of this.

I too was very tempted yesterday with a platter of lemon squares sitting right in front of me for over an hour at a function. I did not take a bite. But man o man they looked so tasty and had I had one? It wouldn't have ended there...I can tell you that!

Cuidado on your bike!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *You are a characte*r~ Love reading all of this.
> 
> I too was very tempted yesterday with a platter of lemon squares sitting right in front of me for over an hour at a function. I did not take a bite. But man o man they looked so tasty and had I had one? It wouldn't have ended there...I can tell you that!
> 
> Cuidado on your bike!


if you only knew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

today i slept in and it was well needed. i am thinking my body needs a lil rest so i may not do anything this evening, but who knows. i had a decent run yesterday afternoon, did 4 miles in 45 minutes. it was the first time that i ran since the triathlon so i felt it in my legs, and that is one reason why i may take today off. i really need to concentrate on my diet. i am currently trying to come up with a different one so i can get some input on it. since i am hitting some weights again i may go back to a 40/40/20 split instead of the 40/45/15. i will say that i have not been 100% on the diet and will be trying harder in the future. i have been sitting around the same weight now for about a month and i know that it is the diet aspect that is holding me back. i have been eating a lot of carbs lately and sweets! i will cut the sweets out again and start cutting back on carbs. i have a fun memorial day weekend planned and looking forward to going fishing, so that i can fill up my freezer!

----------


## RaginCajun

it felt really nice to rest, but i am ready for a nice mountain bike ride this evening. my legs and calves are still sore from tuesdays workout and run, so i figure a nice cruise in the woods should help stretch them out. i am still working on that diet i have been talking about and am thinking about doing the paleo diet for athletes( or my version of it). it is very similar to what i have been doing except it will eliminate all dairy, grains, and legumes. i hate to have to give up milk and oats, but i will be giving it a try soon. i am currently working on numbers and meal times. i also will be increasing my omega-3 oil intake and vit. D3, i have been reading some articles on how they help some people with their asthma. i figure its worth a shot. i used baseline's calorie thread and i put myself at 2100 cals with a 40/40/20 split. i think on rest days, i will be taking my intra-workout drink out of the equation and that will put me at around 1700 cals, with carbs (100g and or 400 cals) being lowered. well, this is what i intend to do and hopefully it will me stay stricter on the weekends where i have weddings, parties, and what not.

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a great workout yesterday, did 17 miles in the trails, took me 2 hours. i burned around 1300 cals during the ride and took in around 550 during. today, my pre-workout meal was a handful of blueberries, 2 egg whites, some protein powder, 5 strawberries, and two teaspoons of honey. i made a shake with those ingredients and slammed it down. had to go into work for 30 minutes then i went hit the pavement. i went out for a 22 mile ride, it took me 1.5 hours to do. during my ride, i took in around 600 cals and burned around 1500 cals during the ride. after i took in some protein powder and carb mix to replenish everything. about an hour after that, i ate some baked fish, cucumbers/tomato salad, potatoes (white potatoes, i know!), and some slices of canalope. prob going do some yard work later so i will be burning some more cals later!

----------


## RaginCajun

after having a great weekend, it is time for me to get back to setting goals. i started from the beginning and re-read everything that i put on this blog. i really need to get focused again on the task at hand. i saw that my goal was to be under 180 lbs by May, well it is June and I am still over 180! i know what my flaws are so i will be trying to overcome them. it is mainly my diet and not so much the training. i will be trying harder to get the diet better and get back on track. i think i need to sign up for a race or something so that i will have something to focus on.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey! Sounds like you had fun.......

Have you considered posting a very specific log as to exactly what you eat? hmmmmmmmmm........just a thought.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey! Sounds like you had fun.......
> 
> Have you considered posting a very specific log as to exactly what you eat? hmmmmmmmmm........just a thought.


i think i may have to start doing that. i guess its time i get really serious about this issue. i am trying to come up with a daily plan, then i will post it to get critiqued. i just love to eat and just been eating too much of the bad stuff lately. i have been pigging out on cake, ice cream, bread, and other horrible food choices. i know that my weekends are my demise but i like to live life to the fullest! i will try to have something by the end of the day so i can stop saying that i am working on it! i lose focus when i don't have something to train for. maybe i will just have to write a date and weight down so i will have something to shoot for.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Living life to the fullest? Precisely why I had to start my log.

----------


## RaginCajun

i wouldn't say that i indulge in binge eating every weekend or just sit and eat crap. i am never home on the weekends, seems as if i always have something going on. i have a wedding shower to go to this saturday, then next weekend is another bachelor party, and then the following weekend is a wedding! i guess that i need to stop making friends!!! hahaha! i don't have many single friends left so this should stop soon. now, everyone is looking at me wondering when it is going to my turn! i told them that i have to find someone who will put up with all my nonsense! and, i may have found one, but not even thinking about marriage or anything like that yet! 

slim, thanks for staying on top of me, i really appreciate it. i may need you to come down here and whoop me up so i can get my act together!

----------


## SlimmerMe

How about this idea:

Start a whole new thread manana.....June 1st with a detailed log.

You are very popular! Lots of friends and weddings......and champagne and.......

I just might have to come down there to TRAIN YOU! LOL!

----------


## gbrice75

Ragin, sorry I don't stop by more often... i'm not sure how much support I can offer seeing as I suffer from the same problem you do with the weekend binges. We need to help eachother through this! I was able to fight it back in Nov/Dec and eventually the cravings went away. I know I/we can do it again!

----------


## RaginCajun

yeah G, we definitely have to over come the demons on the weekend. its just that i like to drink (rarely over do it to where i am hungover) and everything down here that is a social event has great food and what not. its not like i sit on my ass and maul bags of potato chips and cookies on the weekends, i am usually active and don't stop the entire time! 

i had a nice workout, did a 2 mile run (sucked cuz my left calf started actin funny) which took my 20 minutes. after that i stretched really good and then did 25 pushups, then 100 jumping jacks, and then 10 burpees. i was done after that and the total workout was around 45 minutes. i was drenched in sweat and sweated for another hour or two after showering. don't know why i was sweating that much but it felt great, beast like!

i am still working on this diet, half way thru it.  i am adopting a modified version of the paleo diet for athletes and coming up with different meals to fit macronutrients is tough. i am trying to fit the macros in, while trying to figure out what is the best split for me, is it 40/40/20, 40/45/15, or 40/30/30? i may have to tinker with it some and see how my body reacts. as far as the training goes, i will be doing a few two-a-days a week so want to see how my body will feel without having the oats and other grains as my source of carbs/fuel. i have been reading on some other websites/forums of how athletes are incorporating this diet/lifestyle into their training. i am thinking that i want to shoot for 175 pounds by august 1st. i will get a weight tomorrow morning and start from that number. i think i weigh about 185-6, so about ten pounds in 8 weeks! i was close to my goal last time, wanted to be under 180 by may and got to 182. now, i will just have to work harder and longer!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i was wrong about my weight, i am sitting at 182 still. i guess i thought i was more since i was eating so badly. my diet has been really good the past two days and i will continue to do so. i have not touched any dairy or grains since monday, and i have not felt the urge to do so. i am pretty eating something almost every hour or two, whether it is some dried cranberries, almonds, or other pieces of fruit/raw vegetables. all of my carb sources are mainly coming from fruit, with some coming from my carb mix (maltodextrin) during my workouts. i also use some gel packs (100 cals, mostly carbs and 10 cals BCAA) when i am enduring workouts of longer than an hour. i will see how this goes for about two weeks and see how my body takes to not having dairy and grains. i am not lactose intolerant nor do i suffer from gluten/celiac disease. just trying the "paleo" way and see how my body reacts to it. i am trying to plan for my saturday in which i know i will be consuming some beer/alcohol. i have a couples shower/crawfish boil so the food choices won't be too bad. so now, i have to work on obtaining my new goal of 175 before august. i had a good workout yesterday, really concentrated on my back, which is sore today. i plan on going ride some trails this evening but something else has come up so i may have to do that instead.

on another note, i seem to be having bad luck as always. i have had 3 flats in the past 2 months and now it looks like i will have to change my alternator. i can't go one week without something happening to me in some shape or form. the only good thing that has happened to me lately was meeting a great girl! hopefully some good luck will be coming my way soon, god only knows i am way over due!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You luck has already turned around by meeting a great girl.........HAVE FUN~

----------


## RaginCajun

diet as of today:

700
3 egg whites 1 whole egg
2 tablespoons of onions, bell peppers, celery
1/4 cup blueberries
1/2 cup strawberries

900
banana
1/2 cup dried cranberries
2.5 oz tuna 

1030
banana

100
6 oz chicken breast
1 cup raw broccoli 
1 orange

330
2.5 oz tuna
1/4 cup blueberries
1/2 cup strawberries

500
20g BCAA + 60g maltodextrin during workout (13 mile mountain bike, 1.25 hours, tough as hell it was 100 degrees!!!)

720
PWO - 10oz boiled shrimp, about 7oz burger (80/20, i know i know but it makes a good burger and i needed some fats) and 1.5 cups of mixed fruit

920
Protein shake (30g) + 2 egg whites 1 whole egg (the yolk fell in, so i said F it)

i need to go get some raw almonds and walnuts. i think i needed more fats before i worked out. been doing some research into what systems our body is using for fuel at different times when training. during the first bunch of minutes, you burn mostly fats and little to no carbs. once you start getting your heart rate up, your body will start to burn more carbs than fats and eventually all carbs. i have to do read up some more but i think that your body will start breaking down amino acids after that, don't quote me, but i think so. 

and yes slim, i may let this one close, haven't let one close to me in quite some time. she is really a good girl, and its crazy cuz i usually wind up with the wild/crazy ones!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

00rc00 - I always say car problems are worst then men problems...at least with men problems I can get in my car and drive away!! 

Seems you found a prize...  good things happen to good people!! I love that!!

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks GGR! the truck problem wasn't too major so i will be able to fix some of the problems myself. just minor things which was a huge relief! and yes, i may have found a jewel!


i am kind of in awe here. after riding yesterday i weighed myself, and i was 183.4 lbs. i took in a lot of water during the ride because it was so hot but i sweated my ass off! this morning when i got on the scale, 180.4 lbs. that means that i pissed out over 3 pounds of water in 7 hours. i know i will gain it back so not really worried about it. i was really starving when i woke this morning and that hasn't happened in quite a while. the sounds were loud and my stomach ached. probably going to take today off from the gym because i have something tonite where i will be on my feet for about 7-8 hours or more. i am still sore from my wednesday back workout and plan on getting in a good workout saturday morning so that i can plan for the beverages that i will be consuming at my bud's party (more wedding stuff) later on that evening.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good idea posting the log. I think it will help keep you on track. And keep the good girl, not the crazy ones!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thanks GGR! the truck problem wasn't too major so i will be able to fix some of the problems myself. just minor things which was a huge relief! and yes, i may have found a jewel!
> 
> 
> i am kind of in awe here. after riding yesterday i weighed myself, and i was 183.4 lbs. i* took in a lot of water during the ride because it was so hot but i sweated my ass off! this morning when i got on the scale, 180.4 lbs.*  that means that i pissed out over 3 pounds of water in 7 hours. i know i will gain it back so not really worried about it. i was really starving when i woke this morning and that hasn't happened in quite a while. the sounds were loud and my stomach ached. probably going to take today off from the gym because i have something tonite where i will be on my feet for about 7-8 hours or more. i am still sore from my wednesday back workout and plan on getting in a good workout saturday morning so that i can plan for the beverages that i will be consuming at my bud's party (more wedding stuff) later on that evening.


00rc00 - I notice the same overnite sensation when it is hot and humid after spinning but it just comes right back on the next day with proper hydration. 

I am having to be mindful of each morsel I eat for these last 5 lbs. last nite I was grocery shopping at 9 pm and so dang hungry and so many things i wanted to eat. I am in the checkout line...slowest one picks me...and i was eyeing up the chocolate anything bars ( i have a sweet tooth) but instead got me a cold ice cold dr diet pepper and it just hit the spot. Waking up hungry this morning is a good feeling!! 

Have a fun weekend!

----------


## RaginCajun

good ole monday morning! i had a fantabulous weekend! on saturday morning i went to the gym and had a great fullbody workout. my groin muscles and hammies are still sore. i think i was in the gym for about an hour and a half. as bad as i thought i was going to over do it on saturday, i really didn't. i only had about 5 beers and had one slice of cake. yesterday on the other hand, was a totally different story. i had a whole box of sweet tarts at the movies and then wound up meeting some friends later on at hooters to catch the mavs/heat game where i drank about 5 beers and ate fries! the wings weren't too bad, always get them naked! overall it wasn't horrible but i know i shouldn't have eaten the fries and the whole box of sweet tarts. i will be shooting for the 175 mark by august and will be killing the workouts this week. gym + cardio this evening!

----------


## -KJ-

Once you get back in the game your gtg dude... Kill it this week.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> good ole monday morning! i had a fantabulous weekend! on saturday morning i went to the gym and had a great fullbody workout. my groin muscles and hammies are still sore. i think i was in the gym for about an hour and a half. as bad as i thought i was going to over do it on saturday, *i really didn't. i only had about 5 beers and had one slice of cake.*  yesterday on the other hand, was a totally different story. i had a whole box of sweet tarts at the movies and then wound up meeting some friends later on at hooters to catch the mavs/heat game where *i drank about 5 beers and ate fries! the wings weren't too bad, always get them naked! overall it wasn't horrible but i know i shouldn't have eaten the fries and the whole box of sweet tarts.*  i will be shooting for the 175 mark by august and will be killing the workouts this week. gym + cardio this evening!


as i sit here eating caramel corn and chocolate so I ain't judging...but let me make sure I got this...10 beers, 1 slice cake, sweet tarts, wings, fries plus may be some other meals called breakfast and lunch, all in a 24 hour period, more or less?!?!? So I am wondering what HORRIBLE would look like!! 

You been hitting it hard an apparently the dehydration set in and u needed the liquids...beer is like mostly water right?!?!!! ; )

----------


## RaginCajun

good stuff GGR! i can drink like a fish! the other meals were good on those days. meanwhile, i will try to get it thru my thick skull that i will never reach my goals eating cake! moving on. i had a great full body workout yesterday, did a 15 min warmup on the bike, did squats, chest, legs, back, and then biked again for 20. the workout overall was right under 1.5 hours. i still had some in the tank when i left but i was starving! this morning, i finally woke up early and hit the gym. i did a slow 12 min mile warmup jog on the treadmill, then hit the pool for a little swim. i think that i only did 500 yards which sucks, but the next triathlon i plan on doing is in october and is only a 400m swim. i need to work on my swimming technique and endurance. i am thinking about doing P90X (either cardio one or kenpo) this evening instead of running, depending on the weather. i think that by incorporating this into my weekly routine will help me get my stamina up as well as get stronger, and hopefully, leaner!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I have p90 x. its a good program from all 9 days that I got thru. LOL. I would do better now. In better condition. Lighter. Stonger. These last 5 pounds are a bear. No room for error! Enjoy!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i didn't do the P90X, but i did do some interval training on the treadmill. i was alternating between 3.5 mph @ a 1 degree incline (2 min) and 5.5-8 mph @ 6 degree incline (2 min). i repeated those for 30 minutes total and was dripping wet with sweat. i enjoyed that type of workout and will probably do it again next week but maybe add 4 minutes to it. i was thinking that today would be a rest day, but i slept well and feel like i have to go do something. i have my gym bag with me that has my swim stuff in it so i may go hit some laps only if the weather will allow me to. if not, i may just go to the gym and get a good upper body and core workout. i need to go ride one of my bikes soon. it has been raining every evening so kind of hard to ride.

----------


## RaginCajun

it has been a few days since i last posted, so i will fill in the gaps quick. on the wednesday, i did an upper body workout, thursday- rested, friday - worked 13hrs, saturday- did a full body workout, and sunday was another rest day. i slept in again this morning and it was great, i guess my body really needed the rest. my workout schedule is getting tweaked again because i just realized that one of my friends is teaching a crossfit class on monday nights, so that will be my only workout of the week. i have to get back to the endurance training, haven't been hitting it hard enough since the race. i think that the remainder of my workout schedule will pretty much stay the same because it was working before, except one of my runs during the week will be an interval run and the other will be a longer slow one. my weight is 185.0 today so i need to loose 10 pounds in 7 weeks to reach my goal. i know that i will be down towards the end of the week, just have to work hard at it!

----------


## RaginCajun

wow, i did not realize how hard crossfit routine/classes were until yesterday. first, we warmed up by doing a slow 50% 200 yard jog, then did a light stretch. once we finished stretching, we did 5 pullups and then he showed us how/what lifts we were to be doing in the workout. by the end of the warmup, i was sweating! he then posted the workout and it was killer! here is the workout: 4 rounds for time of 10 standing arnold presses (each arm), 10 kettle swings, 15 kettle deadlifts, 20 goblet squats, 10 turkish get-ups (5 each side), and after the 4 rounds, run 1/2 mile. i finished this in 30 min 22 secs. i was ringing wet from sweat and almost threw up. it was an intense workout and i can't wait to go do again next monday! my whole body is feeling the effects from the workout yesterday. i am sore, but tomorrow it should be worse. i needed to swim this morning but i think i rest was needed. i plan on doing some light running this evening to loosen up my legs from yesterday. really thinking about doing a small brick workout, where i just warmup up on the bike for about 15 minutes and then go run 2 miles. i am 183.8 lbs today. with these new monday workouts, i am wanting to see how my body responds to it. the rest of the week will be strictly cardio/endurance workouts, some will be two-a-days, and others will be only one. my next events that i want to do are not until october so i have some time to train and loose some poundage before then.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You do a lot~

----------


## RaginCajun

> You do a lot~


yes mam! only have one life so i try to make the best of every minute!

----------


## RaginCajun

its humpday and i feel sluggish. went out and had a few (2) drinks last night and got in late. i am taking today as a rest day and will be getting after it tomorrow. my body is still sore from the awesome workout on monday and yesterday, i did a light 2.5 mile jog. it was hot as hell (99'F) and humid to boot. i think i sweated more in the inside class on monday than i did yesterday running in the heat. i still need to get into the pool and i am thinking tomorrow will be it. i need to work on my technique so that i am more energy efficient in the water. diet has been good since monday, no foul ups. weight is 183.4 lbs today, so i will have to stay stricter this weekend to make sure i don't go the other way. i have a wedding on saturday and father's day is on sunday so i have yet another busy weekend!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=00ragincajun00;5668912]yes mam! *only have one life so i try to make the best of every minute**![*/QUOTE]

Salute!!

----------


## RaginCajun

TGIF!!!! it has been a busy week over here and so glad friday is here. i still have a lot going on so this weekend will fly by like all the rest. yesterday i went mountain bike riding in nice sweltering heat, did 12+ miles (2 laps) and it took me 72 minutes. i could have pushed it more on each lap but i was just out there enjoying it. if it wasn't so hot, i would have done one more. i still need to work on the diet and it looks like i am eating a little too much fruit. i still might give it another week with the fruit, but only eat it in the morning and post workout to see if that helps some fat burning. i know that i will be drinking and what not this weekend, another wedding, but it will not be like the others. the wedding is at 1 so wont be hitting it too hard at the reception. and then there is father's day, which will be a feast! my dad's side of the family are all great cooks and they all have their own gardens and what not. can't wait to see what all we are having! i won't overdo it and will stay within reason.

----------


## SlimmerMe

HAVE FUN! Do not overheat yourself. LOL to a 1 in the afternoon wedding. Hilarious.

----------


## RaginCajun

its monday again, and once again i slept in. i wanted to get up and go hit a light swim, but didn't do it. i will be attending the crossfit class again this evening and my friend said he is going to kill us! i told him to bring it! my diet wasn't too bad over the weekend, only ate two big meals and picked after that. my weight today is 183.4 lbs, so need to drop 8 pounds in 5-6 weeks! i think i can do it with a little hard work and discipline. i will be getting back on the cardio wagon this week, my cleats for my road bike should be in this week as well as my pedals and shoes for my mountain bike. i just looked up some races that i want to do, i think on of them is in october (sprint triathlon) and the other is in november (10k run). i am going to start heart rate training for my run and bike workouts. i think this will help me from over training and keep me focused during my workouts. i will be researching some on it when i have breaks at work and will post some ideas up on here to see what yall think.

----------


## RaginCajun

once again, crossfit is no joke! the warmup lasted about 15 minutes and the workout only lasted 15 minutes! in those 15 minutes, we did ring pushups, which i thought were going to be easy, and sumo deadlift high pull with kettle bell. we did a countdown of 21-19-16-11-9-6-3 of the ring pushups (21) and SDLHPKB's (21) and so on. i got to about 16 and could barely feel my chest and arms, it made me feel like a bitch! then, i got on the floor to finish the rest of the exercises and couldn't even do one regular pushup! i had to get a stool/bench to help me thru the workout, and then we ran a 400m for time. i almost lost my pre-workout meal, which i ate way too close to workout time (lesson learned). it was a great workout that only lasted a total of 45 minutes which includes warmup, workout, and cool down/stretch. i was whipped after that and my chest was still shaking whenever i went to bed. this change in workout is just what i needed! it is high intensity, which is what i was missing from my routine earlier. i just received my new pedals and shoes for my mountain bike, and my cleats for my road bike so i will be tearing it up again shortly! i am still studying up on this heart rate way of training so hopefully i will have a good schedule soon for the fall events.

----------


## RaginCajun

i have been contemplating using some clen to see it if can help me lose some fat as well as help me breathe better. anyone have any objections or thoughts on this issue? i have used it in the past, but i was a fool and didn't do it the proper way nor did i have the diet/discipline that i have now.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> once again, crossfit is no joke! the warmup lasted about 15 minutes and the workout only lasted 15 minutes! in those 15 minutes, we did ring pushups, which i thought were going to be easy, and sumo deadlift high pull with kettle bell. we did a countdown of 21-19-16-11-9-6-3 of the ring pushups (21) and SDLHPKB's (21) and so on. i got to about 16 and could barely feel my chest and arms, it made me feel like a bitch! then, i got on the floor to finish the rest of the exercises and couldn't even do one regular pushup! i had to get a stool/bench to help me thru the workout, and then we ran a 400m for time. i almost lost my pre-workout meal, which i ate way too close to workout time (lesson learned). it was a great workout that only lasted a total of 45 minutes which includes warmup, workout, and cool down/stretch. i was whipped after that and my chest was still shaking whenever i went to bed. this change in workout is just what i needed! it is high intensity, which is what i was missing from my routine earlier. i just received my new pedals and shoes for my mountain bike, and my cleats for my road bike so i will be tearing it up again shortly! i am still studying up on this heart rate way of training so hopefully i will have a good schedule soon for the fall events.



Dude. I can't imagine trying to keep up with you. I am doing 6 little workouts a week that pale in comparison and I am exhausted. You are a MACHINE!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude. I can't imagine trying to keep up with you. I am doing 6 little workouts a week that pale in comparison and I am exhausted. You are a MACHINE!


thanks GGR! that's what i am trying to become, a well oiled MACHINE! 


another humpday to tackle and i have started it off well. i did some fasted cardio this morning (only took in 10 g BCAA and some coconut water for hydration 20 cals) and it was the first time in a while. i think i am going to be adding it in a few days a week to see what happens. i did 30 minutes on the treadmill while keeping my heart rate under 121. my goal was to keep it between 110-121 bpm, which is in fat burning range (58-64% of max HR). i still want to try to swim two days a week but with this new monday evening workout, i am staying sore until thursday. i will play with it and see where i can fit it in. the reason i did and will start to do AM fasted cardio is because i think it will help me get to my goal in a more efficient manner. like i have mentioned in the previous posts, i am trying to train based on my heart rate. staying within my fat burning heart rate zone will be the goal on low intensity cardio, which will mainly come from AM fasted cardio. on road biking and other running days, i will try to keep my heart rate at around 132-151 bpm (70-80% of max HR) which will allow me not to overtrain. i may have to stop and walk to keep my HR within that zone, but i will adhere to this type of training to see how i will benefit from it in the long run. i am feeling stronger than i have in the past few weeks and can tell that my body is hardening some.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oocajun is a MACHINE!!! That is for sure!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i slept in this morning because i did not rest well last night. i got up to go the gym and had zero energy, really felt lethargic so i decided to sleep the extra hour and a half. it was well needed as i still feel tired as of now. i wanted to go get in some fasted cardio but it didn't happen. i will try to get a workout in this evening, have some stuff to do right after work so trying to find time to fit a session in. i can tell that i have been changing slightly from hitting weights this past month. my weight has basically stayed the same yet i can see more definition in my arms and legs. i am still carrying around the weight in my belly and chest so i know that i need to stay stricter when it comes to eating. i love to eat and that is one of my problems. this new girl i am seeing is amazed by how much i love food, she said she has never met anyone so happy to eat before. i laughed when she told me that. i am still working on a good weekly routine for training and hoping to post it soon. with my diet, i know that i am not eating enough fibrous veggies so i will try and fix this. on another note, i need it to stop raining so i can go ride! it hasn't rained in over 3 months down here and now it won't stop! its killing my bike training! i want to save up and get one of those nice bike trainers so that i won't have this excuse next time it rains!

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ IMO it's important to get that rest when you're body is tired and/or you aren't sleeping well. A missed workout here or there isn't nearly as detrimental (at least physically, can't say the same for mentally, lol) as lack of rest and recovery. It'll do your body good.

Had kind of a sh!tty night myself last night, but forged ahead this morning as I didn't want to miss day 4 of a new program, that's the only reason!

----------


## SlimmerMe

REST is PREMIUM. And I bet you need it more than you think~

----------


## RaginCajun

> REST is PREMIUM. And I bet you need it more than you think~


yes you are right, but i am not a good sleeper. i toss and turn a lot at night, always have. i took ambien in the past and it helped, but i didn't want to be dependent on it so i gave it up. i tried melatonin before and it helped also, but my mind seems to race!!!

its friday again and i haven't trained like i wanted to this week! the rain had a lot to do with that, plus i had some other priorities to attend to, like my truck. i didn't train yesterday evening because i had to change all the spark plugs, wires, and fuel filter on my truck (shade tree mechanic here). that little tune up did the trick, for now. i still have some other little nick knack things to do it but she is purrin' like a kitten once again! it's finally gorgeous out so i plan to go ride some miles after work. i may bring my bike with me back to the home town to go ride, i have a surprise party for a friend back home. the party is sunday and will be at a beautiful plantation. my buddy's wife has no idea that this is going down! and yes, going bring the new girl to meet all the friends even though she has met some of them before. enough with that, i am down to 181.6 lbs today and feeling strong! i am definitely loosing some inches because i put a pair of jeans on that normally fit well on today, and they are a little big. i have a big arse so they stay up but i had to tighten the belt up so they fit. i am making progress, slowly but surely. my body tends to want to hang on to the fat, i have been a chubby fella all my life. it is genetics and bad eating habits when i was younger. this board has really helped me realize a lot of things that i was doing wrong and has helped me stay dedicated! thanks to all who have helped and i still have a ways to go and looking forward to the challenge!

----------


## RaginCajun

well i guess i can take that statement back that i didn't train like i wanted to. i fixed that problem! i rode 20 miles yesterday on my road bike and did another 30 miles today. i really pushed it hard today, on the second half on my ride i averaged over 17 mph for about 10 miles! i was pumped, didn't know that i had that speed in me. i am never on this board on the weekends but i figured i would post up my workouts. well, headed to new orleans to go meet up with 12 other couples for dinner and FUN!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I'll say this: you play hard and work hard! I can just see your lifestyle.....vividly~

Congrats on the new weight! You are doing it when you have to keep those jeans held up with a belt!

Enjoy.....I know you do!

----------


## RaginCajun

you pegged me slim! i have always been the 'work hard play hard' type! you only get out what you put in! my lifestyle used to be a whole lot wilder but i have calmed down some other the past few years. took me a while to 'grow up' per say. i mean i did a 30 mile bike on a saturday morning, in years past, i may not have been back from the night before. i wish i would have had this mentality back then, but we live and we learn! 

its monday again and i am ready for my crossfit class this evening. i had two good workouts over the weekend and looking to tack on some more miles this week. it is about 3 months until the next triathlon so i will be working on getting a finite training schedule together sometime today. i weighed at 182 this morning so i am hoping to see 17? this week or next. i have not been over doing it on the weekends so that has helped with the stable weight. i did eat a couple pieces of fried fish yesterday but it wasn't a whole plate full, only a few pieces. i am hoping that it stays somewhat dry this week so i can go ride my mountain bike, just got some new pedals and shoes for it and looking to test them out!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I understand the "may not have been back from the night before!" LOL LOL LOL!!! That is exactly was I was envisioning! 

I too have "been there done that" scenario more than once. Takes one to know one.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> I understand the "may not have been back from the night before!" LOL LOL LOL!!! That is exactly was I was envisioning! 
> 
> I too have "been there done that" scenario more than once. Takes one to know one.....


hahaha! so true!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

diet so far today:

2 egg whites 1 whole egg
1 slice ham (thin)
1 baby portobello mushroom
about one big tablespoon of onions/bellpeppers/parsley
banana

13 raw almonds
1/4 cup raisins

chicken breast (5oz)
cup of raw brocolli
1/4 cup blueberries

13 raw almonds
cup of raw brocolli

_pre workout_ (i need to work on this meal, and remember no grains/dairy)
chicken salad (not store bought, small local grocery...and i know, could have made a better choice here)
large apple

_workout_ 
warmup 
18 V-ups (a think of this like a straight legged sit up)
18 air squats
18 kettlebell swings (forgot the weight!)
14 pushups
stretch
WOD 4 Rounds for time of:
15 squat thrusters (dumbbell squat with a press, 15 lb db's)
20 knees to elbows on pull-up bar (fvckin tough as hell!)
took me 18 minutes to complete, i thought my callus's on my hands were going to rip open!
then we rested for 2 minutes
then did double-unders (double jumps) with a jump rope for 5 minutes. (the jump rope keep beatin me down like jockey on a race horse!)
stretch

7 oz venison/beef mix hamburger steak (homemade)
1/2 cup onions/bell peppers
3 baby portobello mushrooms
1 cup romaine
2 tbl spoons of baselines asian dressing

2 tbl spoons natty pb

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up this morning with my abs really sore. i am loving the crossfit workouts even though i tore callus's on both hands. didn't realize that until this morning. i went and did some fasted cardio, did 10.0 incline at 4.0 speed for 30 minutes. my heart rate didn't get above 132bpm, which is in my 'fat' burning zone. i cut the workout short because i was starving! before i went to the gym, i took 10g BCAA (caps, i plan on getting the powder) and an electrolyte mix (zero cal, zero sugar). my stomach was cramping i was so hungry! i plan on staying longer tomorrow and will be doing am fasted cardio 5 days a week for the month of july to try and reach my goal of 175 by august 1st. i will put swimming on the back burner for now and concentrate on hitting the am fasted cardio. after seeing the progress slim made by doing cardio EVERY morning, it has provoked me to do the same, thanks girl! i plan on going hit up the trails this evening for a spin, so i will be doing some more cardio. i will not be tracking my heart rate on the mountain bike as it is more like interval training. diet will be pretty much the same as yesterday but i will have be having carbs (maltodextrin) while i ride and i have a protein shake for right after.

----------


## RaginCajun

AM fasted cardio- 10g BCAA's (capsule form) + electrolyte mix (no cals, no sugar)

diet as of today:

coffee (2 splendas or black)
about 4 oz of vension/beef
2 tbls onions/bell peppers
1 whole egg 
1 egg white
1 banana

13 raw almonds
1/2 cup raw broccoli
1 tbl baseline asian dressing
1/4 cup raisins

1/2 subway chicken breast salad with all the veggies, no dressing
2 tbls baseline's dressing

just ate the other 1/2 of lunch.
1/4 cup blueberries

preworkout
banana
13 almonds

workout (12+ grueling miles of mtn biking)
1 hour 40 min
during workout consumed
300 cals (from 10 g BCAAs and maltodextrin) 

post workout (immediately after)
2 scoops whey (42g protein)
banana

8 oz roast beef
1/2 cup chicken salad

----------


## RaginCajun

not feeling too hot today. i busted my ass pretty good on my mountain bike yesterday. it is only the eighth time i have rode it and the first time with new pedals and shoes. i also made the fatal mistake of putting too much air in my tires so i was bouncing around out there like a pinball, lesson learned the hard way. i was going too fast down a downhill and my tires were bouncing instead of grabbing and the bike thru my left leg up against some roots. the roots/stump thru me off the bike and tore a good chuck of my the skin on my shin off (shin now looks like hannibal leckter!). my forearm is also a lil banged up also but i survived to ride another day. i did get my ass up and do some fasted cardio, 30 min 350 cals, HR stayed at 130bpm. my shin was burning from the sweat dripping off even though i had it covered. weight is about the same, 181.8 lbs. i think i am taking this evening off to heal, but will be back on the treadmill tomorrow morning.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad my fasted cardio inspired you! I think it is one of the secrets to this.

REST REST REST 

PLEASE!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Have you healed long enough?

----------


## RaginCajun

i just did the macros from 2 days ago and got this: 

cals pro carbs fats
1642 146g 125g 62g
584 500 558

so my split is basically a 36/31/33. i will be tinkering with it some as i go along. just wanted to see where i stood according to macros/numbers. i see where i can add more protein to get my cals and protein higher (need another 200-400 cals and about 40g protein). maybe a shake to get the protein up to at least 185g or add in another chicken breast somewhere (prob mid-evening). should i be worried about my fats being too high for a cut?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have you healed long enough?


oh no i haven't. just busted my tail yesterday evening. its nothing really, just some lost skin and a nice bruise! what do you thing about the diets i have up there? i just did some macros and saw where i need to add in some things.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ depends on how strict you want to be. Diet versus lifestyle!

Like raisins? Lots of sugar....
and the Chicken salad? Man I love that stuff. And I have a place where I go to get it like you do. Local. And just thinking about it makes me think I might go get some today~

----------


## RaginCajun

as far as my total cal intake, it is lower than TDEE by almost 500 cals, not counting the cardio. i do see what you are saying about the sugar with raisins but i am not taking in any grains (oats) for carbs. trying to get all my carbs from fruits/veggie sources. i sub in a sweet pot here and there after a tough workout or make some hash for breakfast. i just started this approach (no dairy and grains) so maybe i just need time to see long term results. and yes, you are the one who inspired me to start the AM fasted cardio. i need to lose almost 2lbs a week to reach my goal of 175 by august 1st, its going to be tough! i am hoping that the extra cardio session will help with this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

hmmmm.....another wedding? August 1st?

Do you not like Oats? curious as to why you do not eat them.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> hmmmm.....another wedding? August 1st?
> 
> Do you not like Oats? curious as to why you do not eat them.....


no wedding unless u are proposing, HA! i just set the date at august 1 to give me something to shoot for. nothing really going on. i love oats just trying to see if i don't eat them or any other processed grain what will happen. it is more of a 'paleo' way of eating. i love bread and milk so trying to stay away from them. i guess an experiment to see if cutting those particular items out, what will happen.

----------


## SlimmerMe

LOL! Yes a date helps to set a goal.

Happy you are logging in now since it really does help, I think. If you get to a point to where you want to eat the oats and you want some great pancakes, let me know. I will post the recipe I have been using almost every single day~

----------


## calstate23

> thanks so much for the info GB. i will fix the diet up and i understand what you telling about the pre/post workout meals. i was doing some reading on the forums about doing cardio in the AM on an empty stomach. should i not be doing this? i am trying to get where i will only workout in the AM. trying to get my body clock on that schedule. i do need to come up with a more definitive schedule for my workouts. and i am will try to get some pics up this weekend. thanks again, and thanks for ripping me! cuz i know that i need it, thats why i am here!


Cardio is good on an empty stomach............Lifting on an empty stomach BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And easy to get injured

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks for chiming cal23. i have changed so much from that statement with me being on this board/site. i just started doing AM fasted cardio and i am only lifting weights on monday evening in my crossfit class. other than that it will be strictly endurance workouts like swimming, cycling, running, and mountain biking. just to give you a brief overview of this year: i was 196 lbs in january and had no clue on how to properly eat. since then, i have trained and finished a sprint triathlon (offroad, the mountain biking ripped me a new one!) in only 3 months of training with 3 weddings and 2 bachelor parties mixed in. it was hard then to really get tuned in on the weekends with the diet (lots of drinking, lots) but the weekends have gotten better. i am now down to 182 and looking to drop some more. at the moment, i am trying to stay away from grains and dairy to see if that will help out with my asthma some, and to see how my body reacts to this. please feel free to offer any advice or critiques! thanks for stopping by!

----------


## RaginCajun

i took off yesterday evening to lick my wounds! my leg was throbbing yesterday from where i jammed it into a root/stump, so i just rested. i did go for another fasted cardio session and i am liking it. i will ramp it up next week to 40 minutes and that should get me at around 400-500 cal burn session to start the day! today, i found that it took me longer to reach 130 bpm so i had to bump up the elevation to 11.0 on the treadmill. i have been to 3 crossfit classes and each time i have been sore on the thursday after. i can really tell that i am gaining strength and hardness back to my muscles. i am going for a 20-30 mile road bike this evening, weather permitting of course!

----------


## Twist

Hey bro what's the overall progress/plan so far? Your thread is pretty long and I haven't checked in for a while.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey bro what's the overall progress/plan so far? Your thread is pretty long and I haven't checked in for a while.


the ultimate goal is still to lose the bodyfat. i am down to 182 lbs from 196, and have been holding steady there for a while. i finished the triathlon the i only trained 3 months for, the mountain bike portion gave me a new respect for cyclists! i plan on doing another in october (sprint tri, 500m swim, 15 mile road bike, 5k run) and a 10k race in november. i just started doing fasted cardio in the mornings and plan to keep it up for a while. my workout schedule now consists of a monday night crossfit class, which by the way is kicking my ass royally, still sore today; and i am trying to get in two runs and 2/3 bikes per week. when i am doing my runs and road biking, i will be trying to train by my heart rate to prevent me from overtraining. i will be training at about 70-75% of max HR. i have a lot more time on the weekends to train now, past four months i have had 4 weddings and 3 bachelor parties. with my diet, i moved to a more 'paleo' style of eating. only been doing this for a few weeks, and haven't really noticed any differences. i mainly cut out grains and dairy products to see how my body reacts to it. my bodyfat was 22%-24% when i started and i am guessing that is is around 18% or so right now. i am much more healthier and my bike rides of 7-10 miles from when you last chimed in are now 20+ miles each time on the road. i would like to know what you think of the diet i have posted a few posts above this one. that is pretty much how i eat on a daily basis and trying to cut down on the fruits, but that is my main source of carbs. thanks for chiming in

----------


## Twist

> the ultimate goal is still to lose the bodyfat. i am down to 182 lbs from 196, and have been holding steady there for a while. i finished the triathlon the i only trained 3 months for, the mountain bike portion gave me a new respect for cyclists! i plan on doing another in october (sprint tri, 500m swim, 15 mile road bike, 5k run) and a 10k race in november. i just started doing fasted cardio in the mornings and plan to keep it up for a while. my workout schedule now consists of a monday night crossfit class, which by the way is kicking my ass royally, still sore today; and i am trying to get in two runs and 2/3 bikes per week. when i am doing my runs and road biking, i will be trying to train by my heart rate to prevent me from overtraining. i will be training at about 70-75% of max HR. i have a lot more time on the weekends to train now, past four months i have had 4 weddings and 3 bachelor parties. with my diet, i moved to a more 'paleo' style of eating. only been doing this for a few weeks, and haven't really noticed any differences. i mainly cut out grains and dairy products to see how my body reacts to it. my bodyfat was 22%-24% when i started and i am guessing that is is around 18% or so right now. i am much more healthier and my bike rides of 7-10 miles from when you last chimed in are now 20+ miles each time on the road. i would like to know what you think of the diet i have posted a few posts above this one. that is pretty much how i eat on a daily basis and trying to cut down on the fruits, but that is my main source of carbs. thanks for chiming in


 Hey man that sounds crazy good. You have done really well. I thought I was subbed to this thread but I guess not. I will be now.

----------


## Twist

> AM fasted cardio- 10g BCAA's (capsule form) + electrolyte mix (no cals, no sugar)
> 
> diet as of today:
> 
> coffee (2 splendas or black)*try to cut this out and cycle it. Cut out for two weeks then cycle it back in. If you can use caffeine in a cycle with effectiveness it will help tremendously. Also I bet you will drop BF%.*
> about 4 oz of vension/beef
> 2 tbls onions/bell peppers
> 1 whole egg 
> 1 egg white
> ...


YOu need much more protein. Like double. 1.5 -2grams per pound of LBM. I would like to see some apples and bananas as carb sources. Drop the nuts for sure. YOu also NEED to eat more if you are doing a triathalon training. When I train people for marathons I have them on 2x the protein needed for a BBer and, depending on bodymass, usually the calories of someone 2x their size. 




> i just did the macros from 2 days ago and got this: 
> 
> cals pro carbs fats
> 1642 146g 125g 62g
> 584 500 558
> 
> so my split is basically a 36/31/33. i will be tinkering with it some as i go along. just wanted to see where i stood according to macros/numbers. i see where i can add more protein to get my cals and protein higher (need another 200-400 cals and about 40g protein). maybe a shake to get the protein up to at least 185g or add in another chicken breast somewhere (prob mid-evening). should i be worried about my fats being too high for a cut?


Your fats are too high, your carbs and protein is too low. You need to be eating way more. Your body will view fat as a necessary resource and you will be stuck burning lbm. You can pick up your intensity in your workouts more if you pick up your calories in protein and carbs. No wonder you are sore from crossfit, you have nothing to repair yourself with. Can you repost your current training and what exactly you are currently training for? You have a vague schedule in your other posts but I would like a day by day schedule and goal.

----------


## RaginCajun

> YOu need much more protein. Like double. 1.5 -2grams per pound of LBM. I would like to see some apples and bananas as carb sources. Drop the nuts for sure. YOu also NEED to eat more if you are doing a triathalon training. When I train people for marathons I have them on 2x the protein needed for a BBer and, depending on bodymass, usually the calories of someone 2x their size. 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fats are too high, your carbs and protein is too low. You need to be eating way more. Your body will view fat as a necessary resource and you will be stuck burning lbm. You can pick up your intensity in your workouts more if you pick up your calories in protein and carbs. No wonder you are sore from crossfit, you have nothing to repair yourself with. Can you repost your current training and what exactly you are currently training for? You have a vague schedule in your other posts but I would like a day by day schedule and goal.


twist, this is the info and help i so desperately need. as of now, my stats are 5'10 183 lbs, 18% BF (just a guess, was about 24% in january at 196 lbs.) i carry all my weight in my chest and stomach areas. my goal is to get the bodyfat down to a respectable number, 12% maybe? i would love to eventually have my abs showing but i am a long ways from that. as far as training goes, i have two races that i will be doing this fall, sprint tri (500m swin 15 mile road bike 5K run) on October 2nd, and a 10K race on November 12th. i think if i had to, i could finish both now, but not with good times. i am also an asthmatic, so some days are good for training, while others are not. as of now, my plan/schedule is doing AM fasted cardio 5 days a week, run 2/3 days, and bike 2/3 days. i am giving up the swimming for now to do fasted cardio. i may start adding swimming in as my fasted cardio, but i am not sure. feel free to come up with a schedule if ya have any spare time. i am open to anything. on my bike rides now, i can do 20 or so miles in a little over an hour. i am right at 17 mph average for the 20 miles. i want to get this 'pace' faster and i have time to do so. throw some ideas at me and we can go from there. i appreciate you taking the time to check out my log.

----------


## Twist

After Kickboxing I will be back to write you a schedule. Abs are not hard to achieve in comparison to a triathalon! 

So let me get this straight, first goal is:
500m Swim
15mile bike
5k run

AM cardio 5 days per week (what do you do for this?)
run 2/3 days
Bike the other 2/3 days

Is the run 2/3 and bike2/3 your fasted cardio?

----------


## RaginCajun

> After Kickboxing I will be back to write you a schedule. Abs are not hard to achieve in comparison to a triathalon! 
> 
> So let me get this straight, first goal is:
> 500m Swim
> 15mile bike
> 5k run
> 
> AM cardio 5 days per week (what do you do for this?)
> run 2/3 days
> ...


triathlon was easy compared to losing fat! it was mind over matter training and will power. i have never had abs before so i would like to see them once in my adult life, HA! i am doing fasted cardio on a treadmill at about 12.0 incline at 4 mph. my heart rate usually gets to about 130 bpm and i keep it there for 20-30 minutes. been burning about 300-400 cals per session. and no, the other workouts are separate from fasted cardio. i am wanting to do one interval run and one long run a week. i have been biking a lot lately. i can do 20 miles at a time while averaging 17 mph. that is about it. i have been slacking on my running since the last tri (may 15) so i need to start running again. i really appreciate you spending time to help me with a training schedule. my weekends are my nemesis (mainly with diet--drinking)!

----------


## RaginCajun

weekend holiday recap. i didn't do so well in the diet/food category over the holiday, but i did train well. going from the past thursday, i have done 75 miles on my road bike. i also caught my first flat and was not happy about it. i feel as if i am holding water weight, so i will see how my looks on thursday/friday morning. did AM fasted cardio today and it took me longer to get my heart rate up to 130, had to put the incline on 12.5 and the speed up to 4.2 mph. i need to set some better/attainable goals for the next 6 months (end of the year goals) and reach them! so far this year, i have reached one goal, compete and finish a triathlon.

----------


## Twist

Fasted Cardio Schedule (5 days per week):
Day 1
Jog for 30 minutes (heart rate doesn't matter here, just jog and finish strong)

Day 2
Interval training for 20 minutes, HIIT style

Day 3
Jog for 20 minutes with constricted oxygen flow, aim for a fast run as if you are competing for distance or something
For constricted oxygen flow just wrap a rag or something lightly around your face. It should be loose enough that you can breath pretty easily but the air almost feels hot and undesirable if that makes sense.

Day 4
Walk quickly 12 incline @ 4mph

Day 5
Walk 12 incline @4mph


Training schedule (not fasted AM):

Day 1
HIIT intervals for 1 hour on treadmill, no incline

Day 2
Bike 15 miles as fast as you can, followed by 20 minutes of HIIT on road bike

Day 3
Run 5k as fast as you can

Day 4
Bike 50 miles as fast as you can

Day 5
Run 10k

Day 6/7 
Rest and recover. No training on these days. Take naps if you can.


Make the adjustments that we discussed earlier about your diet. You need more calories and make sure you are eating clean. Abs will come for sure. Post pics if you can.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You got your homework cut out for ya now looks like to me~

And constricted oxygen flow? why? curious....

----------


## Twist

> You got your homework cut out for ya now looks like to me~
> 
> And constricted oxygen flow? why? curious....


Makes training with oxygen easy. Frequently I will just make clients uncomfortable when they are training for something. This way, when they are actually competing, and something goes wrong, like it always does, it doesn't affect them so much.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fasted Cardio Schedule (5 days per week):
> Day 1
> Jog for 30 minutes (heart rate doesn't matter here, just jog and finish strong)
> 
> Day 2
> Interval training for 20 minutes, HIIT style
> 
> Day 3
> Jog for 20 minutes with constricted oxygen flow, aim for a fast run as if you are competing for distance or something
> ...



thanks twist, i really appreciate all of this info and the time you took to make it. i have some questions and comments, see bold above. i may have to move some workouts around, to accommodate my schedule. i will take what you have there and try to tweak it to fit my schedule and see what you think. i am working on getting more protein in. i may have to start having two shakes a day to help bump up the protein, what do you think about that? sometimes i do not have the time to eat, so i a shake might be an easy fix. with the caffeine, are you saying cut it out completely for two weeks, or can i have it in a GU pac while biking? i can lay off of the coffee, is green tea so bad?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You got your homework cut out for ya now looks like to me~
> 
> And constricted oxygen flow? why? curious....


yeah you right! and on another note, i am single once again! girl said she wasn't ready to get into a serious relationship right now. she just got out of a 4 year relationship that ended ugly and just wasn't ready for one. i told her i was glad that she told me now and not two months from now. she wants to continue talking but i don't know if i want to put in time when i know she isn't ready. it sucks cuz she is a good one, but it looks like she had her chance! so, i am back on the prowl!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds like you got some "cat fishing" to do.....

Her loss....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you got some "cat fishing" to do.....
> 
> Her loss....


i am still trying to figure it out. she just texted me wanting to know how my week is going? i don't what to say or do with this one! taking suggestions.......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i am still trying to figure it out. she just texted me wanting to know how my week is going? i don't what to say or do with this one! taking suggestions.......


if she is a good gal maybe "talking/texting" is just her way to slowing down the relationship pace. Sometimes we don't know what we want! Maybe she is reconsidering her stance. Who knows but seems like you are in the drivers seat and can decide if you want to engage in a talking/texting relationship. 

women are so dang complicated - if you figure em out, please let me know. LOL

----------


## Twist

Dude I just typed out a REALLY long response and then the forum messed up sending it. Told me it expired or some shit. FML. I'll retype it later lol.

----------


## Twist

1. You don't have to constrict oxygen flow (although it helps), but you should do something to make running more difficult. Wear sweatshirt and sweat pants in the sun or something (stay hydrated). Make running uncomfortable and difficult. In the competition something will come up that makes you uncomfortable and it will throw you off your game if you don't prepare for it. 
2. IF crossfit is 1 hour and of equal intensity then you can sub it in.
3. Do 25 miles minimum. I would add at least 2.5 miles per week. You don't have to go up to 50; you can go to 30 max no problem. I misunderstood an earlier post and I thought you said you ride 75 miles (it was 75 total for the week). After you hit 30, start doing 30 and beating your times. 
4. For the 10k run: you got it. Just do whatever you have to to finish the run. Crawl if you have to. Go as long as you can, as strong as you can. WHen you can't go farther, keep going. No scaling it back.
5. If you train as hard as this program makes you then going to sleep should be no problem. I have an odd type of insomnia and if I train hard enough then I will sleep like a baby. If you don't sleep well still then your not eating enough food and you will have to wake up and eat then go back to sleep. 2,500 cals for this program would be low, let's work up to that from where you are. 
6. two shakes a day is not bad. Meals is always better and eventually your cals will have to go up even more so better sooner rather than later.
7. cut out the caffeine for at least a week (preferably two) and then cycle it back in. You should only be drinking it when you absolutely need it. It loses its effectiveness quickly and it loses its beneficial effects on metabolism even quicker. From personal experiments on clients I have found it to be within the two week mark. 
8. caffeine is caffeine. It doesn't matter the form, scale it back or cut it out. 

Update this thread with the final program and diet if you can bro.

I like to have people train for something that is much harder than the event can possibly be so that when something unexpected comes up it doesn't set them back. This will get you there. You have to start swimming soon. If you don't get lean from this then I quit lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1. You don't have to constrict oxygen flow (although it helps), but you should do something to make running more difficult. Wear sweatshirt and sweat pants in the sun or something (stay hydrated). Make running uncomfortable and difficult. In the competition something will come up that makes you uncomfortable and it will throw you off your game if you don't prepare for it. 
> *that will work, i can do that, no problem. i usually do my fasted cardio at the gym so that i make myself get up and go.* 
> 
> 2. IF crossfit is 1 hour and of equal intensity then you can sub it in.
> *yes! i have been loving this class ( only been 3 times) and it is right at an hour long. almost threw up each time as well!*
> 
> 3. Do 25 miles minimum. I would add at least 2.5 miles per week. You don't have to go up to 50; you can go to 30 max no problem. I misunderstood an earlier post and I thought you said you ride 75 miles (it was 75 total for the week). After you hit 30, start doing 30 and beating your times. 
> 
> *HA! gotcha*
> ...


hahahaha! i plan on getting lean! thanks for all the comments/answers. i really like to doing the events. it gives me something to do, better overall health, i am a social person so love the after parties at the events, and i like to compete! losing weight/bodyfat is the hardest thing i ever tried to do. i can pretty much play any sport, never tried the marshall arts or anything to that manner, but i can compete in anything. i am a pretty well rounded athlete. i plan on getting the workout schedule up today so you can look at it and critique. it is everything you had up there, just moved around a little. i will also work on the 2500 cal diet with a 40/40/20 split for now. i remember you saying to up the protein, should i shoot for a higher split, 50/35/15? i am also trying to think of an overall goal. my 30th birthday will be this october so i am thinking of making that a date for something, either weight loss or bodyfat percentage mark. i think i am right under 20% in the BF category, maybe a few shades under that. i will try to get some pics up soon. thanks for everything twist, i really appreciate it! and your right, i will be leaner so you won't have to quit!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> if she is a good gal maybe "talking/texting" is just her way to slowing down the relationship pace. Sometimes we don't know what we want! Maybe she is reconsidering her stance. Who knows but seems like you are in the drivers seat and can decide if you want to engage in a talking/texting relationship. 
> 
> women are so dang complicated - *if you figure em out, please let me know*. LOL


HAHAHA! that will never happen in anyone's lifetime! thanks for advice. and yes, you women are!

----------


## RaginCajun

did fasted cardio for the third straight day. yesterday evening i ran 5k in 33 minutes. that morning, i did 2 miles of jogging on the treadmill for a grand total of 5 miles in a day. i plan on going hit the pavement with the bike this evening, weather permitting. i have a trainer for the bike now, but i left it in nola. i should be retrieving it soon. twist has been working with me so should have a schedule posted and diet to soon follow.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> HAHAHA! that will never happen in anyone's lifetime! thanks for advice. and yes, you women are!


Ditto!

Here is my .02

Either she was serious about ending the relationship and is simply in the habit of texting/contact..
or...
She is testing you to see how much you miss her and perhaps in doing so, realized how much she actually missed you!
If this is the case then she might want a barometer of how much you are into her. Sometimes we females get to a point to where we want to know whether or not it is worth continuing. And if this is her issue, then you need to ramp it up to keep her.

That's my take~

----------


## RaginCajun

proposed training schedule:

MONDAY- AM-fasted cardio (jog for 30 min)
PM-Crossfit 

TUESDAY- AM-fasted cardio (interval training for 20 min, HIIT style)
PM-5k run (local running club i found does one every tuesday evening, 150-400 people!)

WEDNESDAY- AM-fasted cardio (jog for 20 min with sweat suit on.)
PM-Bike 15 miles fast, then do 20 min HIIT on bike (might sub BRICK workout, 20 mile bike, 2 mile run)

THURSDAY- AM-fasted cardio (walk @ 12.0 incline @ 4mph)
PM- swim/bike/run (this is where i think i can get some swimming in)

FRIDAY- AM-fasted cardio (walk @ 12.0 incline @ 4mph)
PM- REST

SATURDAY - either long bike (25+ miles) or long run (10K)

SUNDAY - either long bike (25+ miles) or long run (10K) (which ever wasn't done on the previous day)


this is what i came up with so far. if i have stuff planned on the weekends, then i will adjust accordingly. i am thinking i can get the swim in on thursday evenings or just start taking a late lunch and go bust out 30 min worth of laps. still working on the diet but this is the schedule i will be following for a while. distances will increase when i feel the need to on the long run and bike.

----------


## Twist

looks good to me. You don't need to increase your run past 10k if you are training for a 5k. once you can finish your 10 or 5k, then go for time. Every time try to beat your previous.

----------


## RaginCajun

with diet, what split to use? and, i am not trying to win a gold medal or anything. just like to compete and it is a way for me to get in great shape, not to mention get the fat off me! and thanks. i know i dont have a rest day in there, but i will see how my body responds and go from there.

----------


## Twist

> with diet, what split to use?


What? Idk what this is asking. 

I know you aren't competing but you will get in shape with this and its cool to prepare for something. If it's worth doing, it's worth doing right.

----------


## RaginCajun

sorry, macro split. 40/40/20 or 45/40/15?

----------


## Twist

> sorry, macro split. 40/40/20 or 45/40/15?


either one ok

----------


## RaginCajun

i think twist is trying to kill me! nah, i am loving this training schedule. it is very demanding and tough, but i like that! friday, i did AM fasted cardio and went to gym later that evening for a light upper body workout. on saturday morning, i took the bike out for a 15 mile spin, then had to go to my grandparents house and weed-eated their entire yard (took an hour), and then rode the bike for another 12 miles (27 miles total). i did suffer another flat but i fixed it and i need to go to the bike store to get some screws for my shoes, lost one saturday evening. i can always switch out my mountain bike pedal in case i need to. today, i weighed 183 before my 10k run and weighed 181.4 after. it was hot as holy hell out! i am pretty sure i did 6 miles, it took me 78 minutes. i only had to walk a little bit and i was happy about that. i can't wait to see where i will be in a month from now while adhering to this training regiment. still working on a diet but i am almost there, should have one up by tomorrow evening. i have an early meeting tomorrow morning so i may only get in twenty minutes of fasted cardio instead of 30. i will do what i can!

----------


## Twist

Still checking in bro. Waiting on the diet. Remember to crawl if you have to, just finish

----------


## gbrice75

Waiting to see that diet as well...

----------


## RaginCajun

proposed diet: 

715
protein shake (1 scoop)
4 egg whites
1 whole egg
1 baby portobello mushroom
2 tbl onions/bell pepper/garlic/celery
1 banana
2 fish oil caps
mulit V
1000mg of vit c

930-1000
1 apple
5 oz chicken

1200-100
5 oz chicken
1 cup raw broccoli
1/4 cup blueberries

230-300
1 apple
2.5 oz tuna w/ yellow or spicy mustard
1 cup raw broccoli

445-515
5 oz chicken
1 cup sweet potato

730-800
protein shake (2 scoops)
banana 

830-900
8 oz flank steak
2 cups romaine
1 cup sweet pot
2 fish oil caps


totals 2431 cals 303g protein 181g carbs 55g fats


this is what i have going so far. it shouldn't be hard to eat this much, just need to see about cost and what not. sometimes i get jammed up at work and can't eat at the times i want to, but i usually manage to eat when i can. are my macros okay? i can take out some protein and add in carbs if i must. pre-workout meals is where i struggle the most at, but i think this one will help me stick to it. i will sub in different protein sources like fish, shrimp, and venison thru out so i don't get burnt out on chicken breasts. i will try to adhere to this diet as best as i can. i do like to have the occasional adult beverage on the weekends and after some of my long runs/bikes. and remember, trying to keep dairy and grains out. i may have to put grains back in if yall think that i am consuming too many fruits. thanks.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Man you are getting serious now.

What about raspberries instead of the apple? Do you think that might be a better choice? 

Twist has you in a different frame of mind. 

It is the weekend party stuff which is your challenge. Mine too especially in the summer.

----------


## Twist

> proposed diet: 
> 
> 715
> protein shake (1 scoop)
> 4 egg whites
> 1 whole egg
> 1 baby portobello mushroom
> 2 tbl onions/bell pepper/garlic/celery
> 1 banana
> ...


This looks fine to me for now. Let's run this for about a week to three weeks. After that we have to change it up for sure. We will need to add more carbs. Stick to this 100% and take note of every time you don't eat a meal. IF you skip a meal for whatever reason I want you to eat an apple at that time instead. Really try to get in the whole meal though. 

BTW I consume more fruits in one meal than you do the entire day. Your fruits are fine.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man you are getting serious now.
> 
> What about raspberries instead of the apple? Do you think that might be a better choice? 
> 
> Twist has you in a different frame of mind. 
> 
> It is the weekend party stuff which is your challenge. Mine too especially in the summer.


i thought about berries, i chose apple because it has more cals. i can and will be interchanging things as i like all types of foods. and yes, i don't know who i am anymore! i stayed in on a friday and saturday because i trained??? who is that? i guess i am wanting more outta life now, than i was in the past. i still like to party, just not doing as much of it. i was one who went out all the time, wed-sunday! i am a very outgoing person so sitting at home with idle time drives me insane! i guess you can say that i am getting serious, and it is about time! in joining this website, i have learned a lot about myself and what i want out of life. i am about to make a decision to go to nursing school since breast cancer research isn't paying anything. i hate acquiring debt, so i am looking at it as an investment. looks like i may have to move back in with my dad to save a little dough, but i gotta do what i gotta do! yes, twist has me in a different frame of mind and the training schedule is hell, which i like! i really wasn't prepared for the triathlon i did earlier in the year but i will be ready for this one in the fall. i think i am getting addicted to the cycling, i just want to go FAST!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> This looks fine to me for now. Let's run this for about a week to three weeks. After that we have to change it up for sure. We will need to add more carbs. Stick to this 100% and take note of every time you don't eat a meal. IF you skip a meal for whatever reason I want you to eat an apple at that time instead. Really try to get in the whole meal though. 
> 
> BTW I consume more fruits in one meal than you do the entire day. Your fruits are fine.


thanks twist. i will do my best to stick to it 100%. dieting is my main problem so i will be trying hard to do this. i really want to see what i look like under all this flub, that is the ultimate goal! i ran out of BCAA's, do u recommend one over the other?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Twist: why the apple? curious about this and would love to know. 

Also glad to hear that eating a lot of fruit is okay since I sure am eating a lot of fruit with it so fresh and in season now.

Keep up the "on spot" work OOCajun. You have a personal coach/mentor now so I bet you really transform.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Twist: why the apple? curious about this and would love to know. 
> 
> Also glad to hear that eating a lot of fruit is okay since I sure am eating a lot of fruit with it so fresh and in season now.
> 
> Keep up the "on spot" work OOCajun. You have a personal coach/mentor now so I bet you really transform.


thanks slim! i needed someone to help me with that part of it. i can get off of task really easy, especially diet wise. i really appreciate you chiming in all the time, it makes me want to log on so that i don't disappoint!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ I hear ya on the not wanting to disappoint. That is why I am testing myself by not logging in daily on my thread to see what happens.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ I hear ya on the not wanting to disappoint. That is why I am testing myself by not logging in daily on my thread to see what happens.


i wish i would have found this site years ago. i have made some stupid mistakes pertaining to aas and diet in the past. i was young and dumb, and luckily i didn't screw myself up. 

and with the fruit, i will be adding in some watermelon (your avi sparked me!), honey dew melon, and cantaloupe. i was glad to see that twist said that as well, i love the stuff! guess its my sweet tooth!!!!!

----------


## Kawigirl

I for some reason bypassed the amount of cals you eat...is it a bad thing I eat the same amount? 

And, its inspiring your addicition to cycling!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I for some reason bypassed the amount of cals you eat...is it a bad thing I eat the same amount? 
> 
> And, its inspiring your addicition to cycling!


bout time you joined in!!!!! HA! why would us eating the same calories be bad? i am trying to get as lean as i possibly can with horrible genetics and years of bodily abuse. i am pretty sure you are eating for muscle gain or maintenance. i tend to hang on to fat like it was the last thing on this earth. i have always been like this. and with the cycling, i never thought i would like it, but am beginning to love it. i am an outside kind of person so anything that keeps me from sitting inside, i'm game!

----------


## Kawigirl

> bout time you joined in!!!!! HA! why would us eating the same calories be bad? i am trying to get as lean as i possibly can with horrible genetics and years of bodily abuse. i am pretty sure you are eating for muscle gain or maintenance.* i tend to hang on to fat like it was the last thing on this earth.* i have always been like this. and with the cycling, i never thought i would like it, but am beginning to love it. i am an outside kind of person so anything that keeps me from sitting inside, i'm game!


I'm the same way...or more like carb sensitive. Very resilient to the stuff; so I'm very careful as to amounts and what I'm putting in my mouth. Unfortunately it was all trial and error over years to figure out what worked best for me. Sounds like your quite similar.

Unfortunately our sport of baseball doesn't give enough to burn..... :Wink/Grin: 

And, I haven't golfed in a while....when I do; I walk the course. Not sure you do that where you are given the heat and humidity.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm the same way...or more like carb sensitive. Very resilient to the stuff; so I'm very careful as to amounts and what I'm putting in my mouth. Unfortunately it was all trial and error over years to figure out what worked best for me. Sounds like your quite similar.
> 
> Unfortunately our sport of baseball doesn't give enough to burn.....
> 
> And, I haven't golfed in a while....when I do; I walk the course. Not sure you do that where you are given the heat and humidity.



mae yeah, its pretty brutal down here, but i would rather sweat than shiver any day! i only like it cold when its hunting season and snuggling season! i need to practice golf myself, but with my new training schedule, there is no time for it. i may be able to squeeze a round in on fridays. then there's the heat/humidity so it doesn't make it as enjoyable unless one is playing a tourney/scramble.

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i have some crazy news. i was not able to go to my crossfit class, which pisses me off! the reason, i may have a potential job offer and had to call the 'man' after 7. my class is at 645 so i texted my friend that i was not going to be able to make it because i had a potential job opportunity. my head is spinning trying to find a job to make some decent money. i do not need to make a million dollars do be happy! i did do my research of nursing school, and consulted some nurses that i know. some of them said go for it, while the others said i better do more research in the pay scale of nurses now, versus 5 years ago. she told me that nurses are starting out at only $20/hr nowadays. i was astonished! i definitely thought they made more than that. i make almost make that now so i don't know if that would be a smart move financially. on the other note, upon doing all my nursing school research this morning, i had two friends from the same company contact me. they both said that they may need another person on staff with them since business is expanding. one told me to call their boss and i did, no answer so i left a message. come to find out they were in a conference call until 9, so who knows what is going to happen. all of this really sucks because i do love my job now but there is no money in research. the other job will double what i am making now but there is some risk. i will have to start my own business/LLC because it is a contract type work, but i haven't even talked to the 'man' yet so my head is going bonkers! 

okay enough with that! i did take a few pics so i will try to get them up tomorrow with the old pics for comparison. i think the old pics were taken in mid february so yall will be able to tell how i progressed and where i need to go!

----------


## Twist

> thanks twist. i will do my best to stick to it 100%. dieting is my main problem so i will be trying hard to do this. i really want to see what i look like under all this flub, that is the ultimate goal! i ran out of BCAA's, do u recommend one over the other?


Purple Wraath was recommended to me by GB and it is a great supplement to take. Great preworkout.




> Twist: why the apple? curious about this and would love to know.


He's gotta be eating more and apples aren't a bad thing to have. Idk if I would be adding watermelon and other melons though (read: don't add). 




> I for some reason bypassed the amount of cals you eat...is it a bad thing I eat the same amount?


 Good catch Kawi. Yeah it is a bad thing. We are in the process of upping his cals but we can't just add 1k immediately so we are tapering up to it. But yeah, he wasn't eating shit.

----------


## Kawigirl

That's what I thought Twist. Frig....listening to all you do ragin..I feel like one lazy [email protected]@ shiat!

----------


## RaginCajun

here are the pics. the first four are from mid february and the last three are from yesterday. 

http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/...0ragincajun00/

hope it works.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's what I thought Twist. Frig....listening to all you do ragin..I feel like one lazy [email protected]@ shiat!


oh come on now! and, i just roll!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Are you trying to do a back flip in one of the photos? 

Kudos for the photos, more nerve than I

You are on the right track now.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you trying to do a *back flip* in one of the photos? 
> 
> Kudos for the photos, more nerve than I
> 
> You are on the right track now.....


i only do those when i get excited!!!!!! and thanks! comments?

----------


## Twist

Looking better bro. You are coming along. What is the weight difference? How's the program going and diet too? Sticking to the program? It's tough shit but progress will come quickly.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looking better bro. You are coming along. What is the weight difference? How's the program going and diet too? Sticking to the program? It's tough shit but progress will come quickly.


first set of pics, i was around 192ish and now i am about 182. i have been 182 for a while (month or 2) but with this new training schedule, it should drop. i have been sticking to the workouts, just got done a 5K, took 30 minutes. the schedule is tough but i will stick to it as best as i can. my legs are feeling the run this evening. i had to miss my crossfit class yesterday, had to take care of some business. the diet is coming along, i am definitely eating more and happy about that. i need to go to the store to re-up on grocercies/fuel. the weather is pretty shitty down here so biking is looking a little shaky at the moment. if it happens to rain tomorrow, i will go do a circuit workout or crossfit workout. one thing i need to get use to is doing fasted cardio. i will be getting some purple wraath soon also so maybe this will help with the stomach pains. when i wake up, my stomach growls and it almost hurts. once i get going, i am fine, mind over matter!

----------


## Twist

> first set of pics, i was around 192ish and now i am about 182. i have been 182 for a while (month or 2) but with this new training schedule, it should drop. i have been sticking to the workouts, just got done a 5K, took 30 minutes. the schedule is tough but i will stick to it as best as i can. my legs are feeling the run this evening. i had to miss my crossfit class yesterday, had to take care of some business. the diet is coming along, i am definitely eating more and happy about that. i need to go to the store to re-up on grocercies/fuel. the weather is pretty shitty down here so biking is looking a little shaky at the moment. if it happens to rain tomorrow, i will go do a circuit workout or crossfit workout. one thing i need to get use to is doing fasted cardio. i will be getting some purple wraath soon also so maybe this will help with the stomach pains. when i wake up, my stomach growls and it almost hurts. once i get going, i am fine, mind over matter!


Have a small protein shake. Low to no carbs. Protein does spike insulin though but if it keeps you on the equipment for longer...

Beating your times in the 5K runs? That's what its all about. 10k is for distance.

----------


## Kawigirl

Apples are best choice because of there pectin levels; keeps insulin from spiking high fast and coming down just as quick. Other fruits should be limited or avoided, unless your using a banana as a pwo fruit for the fast acting carbs and potassium.

Sorry to say about that...but it is what it is. Your trying to accomplish something in which certain things IMO are not the BEST choices for your goals. And you can't compare what your trying to do with anyone else...particularly Twist (as by pics)

I personally wouldn't have more than one fruit a day in your situation (I can relate) I have to do the same when reducing fat. Your holding your fat typically where most men would...and thats normal. I would increase more fibrous veggies to change how your body composition will change. 
broccoli, peppers, green beans, cauliflower, greens, celery....limited veggies that are carbs like carrots, peas and corn.

I can certainly tell the bf has changed from your pictures in Feb. Great job rajun...and I'm sure your being guided by a great guy on your diet :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have a small protein shake. Low to no carbs. Protein does spike insulin though but if it keeps you on the equipment for longer...
> 
> Beating your times in the 5K runs? That's what its all about. 10k is for distance.


there is a local running club of about 400+ people that run every tuesday so it was fun! it was a 'running of the bulls' type theme! wore white with a red bandana, and was chased bulls! the run was crazy, there were stations of red bull shots at every mile marker!!!! i passed on them but people were definitely gettin' down! i will just have to work thru the pains and should be getting some purple wraath soon.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Apples are best choice because of there pectin levels; keeps insulin from spiking high fast and coming down just as quick. Other fruits should be limited or avoided, unless your using a banana as a pwo fruit for the fast acting carbs and potassium.
> 
> Sorry to say about that...but it is what it is. Your trying to accomplish something in which certain things IMO are not the BEST choices for your goals. And you can't compare what your trying to do with anyone else...particularly Twist (as by pics)
> 
> I personally wouldn't have more than one fruit a day in your situation (I can relate) I have to do the same when reducing fat. Your holding your fat typically where most men would...and thats normal. I would increase more fibrous veggies to change how your body composition will change. 
> broccoli, peppers, green beans, cauliflower, greens, celery....limited veggies that are carbs like carrots, peas and corn.
> 
> I can certainly tell the bf has changed from your pictures in Feb. Great job rajun...and I'm sure your being guided by a great guy on your diet



yes, i am using the bananas in that fashion. i know what your saying with the fruits but i am not competing for any BB events or anything to that nature. i understand what you are saying with my goals and what i am doing for training. once i can get my endurance where i want it, i will scale back the cardio and start hitting the weights heavy again. i want to get as lean as possible before i start to pack on muscle. my body tends to put on muscle easy in certain areas and it also loves to hang on to the fat. i am the leanest and in the best shape i have ever been in my entire life. in the past, i was certainly stronger, but i was also fatter. i was around 227 at one point with a 36 inch waist, prob 11-12 years ago. i am now 182ish with a 32-33 inch waist, and could run circles around my old self. twist just started helping me about a week ago with everything so all of this is still new. i figure if i got this way in 6 months of hard work, work a little harder and see what happens! so here we go! and thanks for the compliments dahlin', greatly appreciated!!!

----------


## Kawigirl

> yes, i am using the bananas in that fashion. i know what your saying with the fruits but i am not competing for any BB events or anything to that nature. i understand what you are saying with my goals and what i am doing for training. once i can get my endurance where i want it, i will scale back the cardio and start hitting the weights heavy again. i want to get as lean as possible before i start to pack on muscle. my body tends to put on muscle easy in certain areas and it also loves to hang on to the fat.* i am the leanest and in the best shape i have ever been in my entire life*. in the past, i was certainly stronger, but i was also fatter. i was around 227 at one point with a 36 inch waist, prob 11-12 years ago. i am now 182ish with a 32-33 inch waist, and could run circles around my old self. twist just started helping me about a week ago with everything so all of this is still new. i figure if i got this way in 6 months of hard work, work a little harder and see what happens! so here we go! and thanks for the compliments dahlin', greatly appreciated!!!


 
Than everything you've been doin is worth it! Should be proud!!!

~hugs

----------


## RaginCajun

feeling sluggish today. i woke up at 3am and could not fall back asleep. my mind started racing and never fell back asleep. i went to the gym earlier than usual and also came into work early. i may take this evening off to rest but i am really wanting to go ride. there is a group that does brick workouts on wednesdays so i am wanting to go check that out. i will let my body dictate what i do this evening. including sunday, i have done around 15 miles of running! i am pumped about that and it is only mid week!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Than everything you've been doin is worth it! Should be proud!!!
> 
> ~hugs


thanks again babe! i still have a ways to go, i ain't done yet!

----------


## Twist

If the melons have any bad effect than omit them. You are doing a lot of work for melons to make a difference. Depending on how pics come in the next month or two you will might want to add back in some weights because the physique changes will be more noticeable with muscle.

----------


## RaginCajun

> If the melons have any bad effect than omit them. You are doing a lot of work for melons to make a difference. Depending on how pics come in the next month or two you will might want to add back in some weights because the physique changes will be more noticeable with muscle.


yes, that is what i have in mind. i know that the cardio is helping with the fat loss so want to make sure i continue doing it. i do miss hitting the weights but i am enjoying the endurance/cardio. i will mainly stick to bananas and apples. i will throw in some blueberries and strawberries here and there. what BF percentage do you think i am at? 18-19ish?

----------


## Twist

It's really hard to say with those pics. I would say 20 or so but its just a guess. I would need better pics of you relaxed, more like my avy.

----------


## RaginCajun

well i decided to rest yesterday and i felt like i needed it. i still feel sluggish today but i did go and burn it up this morning. i haven't weighted myself and may not for a week to see what happens. i more or less don't care about a number, just want the mirror to look good! the weather is not looking good for biking this week so i need to get my bike trainer and get after it! i may go ride to nola to go get it but i am trying to see how the weekend will play out. i also have to fix my road bike shoes, i lost a screw on the bottom of one of my cleats so need to go get that asap! 

twist, i haven't had any caffeine since two sundays ago so this sunday will make two full weeks. how do you recommend to cycle it back in? i like coffee and green tea so either or works for me, and it doesn't take much to get me going. i also have been looking into clen , but don't know if it is right for the intense training i am doing. is there a protocol for clen for asthmatics? on another note, feel free to change up my routine if you feel like there is another program that will lean me up quicker. i am not opposed to changing anything if you feel like i can better from it. i like this routine now, just saying that i am open to anything. still not 100% spot on with diet but i am trying!

----------


## Twist

Idk anything about clen and asthma although I think clen is for asthma. My recommendations are to take caffeine on 3 days out of the week max. Take it only on the days you feel you need it or the days that you have hard workouts. Take about 200mgs of caffeine before a workout.
Your program is good for now bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Idk anything about clen and asthma although I think clen is for asthma. My recommendations are to take caffeine on 3 days out of the week max. Take it only on the days you feel you need it or the days that you have hard workouts. Take about 200mgs of caffeine before a workout.
> Your program is good for now bro.


thanks again twist. i can go without it, i am a pretty fired up individual already. and with stims, it usually does not take much for me to feel it. i usually use GU Roctane gel packs on long rides and it includes caffeine, electrolytes, and BCAAs.

----------


## Twist

Sounds good bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

did 5th day straight of fasted cardio. the damn rain is killing me! i wanted to bike yesterday but it rained so i went to the gym and hit a nice back/bi routine. i will be taking the evening off, have other things to do, will be on my feet the entire evening though so i guess i can look at it as extra slow cardio! planning a long ride saturday and long run sunday, or vice versa depending on the weather. they both will get done!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> did 5th day straight of fasted cardio. the damn rain is killing me! i wanted to bike yesterday but it rained so i went to the gym and hit a nice back/bi routine. i will be taking the evening off, have other things to do*, will be on my feet the entire evening* though so i guess i can look at it as extra slow cardio! planning a long ride saturday and long run sunday, or vice versa depending on the weather. they both will get done!


Cocktail party? LOL!

You have changed a lot already with what you are reporting. Amazing. Keep it up~ Have a great bike ride.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cocktail party? LOL!
> 
> You have changed a lot already with what you are reporting. Amazing. Keep it up~ Have a great bike ride.


thanks bae. nope, no cocktail party. a friend needs some help with some things so i am going give her hand. you do seem to know me though!!!! HA!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ whew!!! Glad it was not code for cocktails.....but I have to watch myself now too.....takes one to know one....

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ whew!!! Glad it was not code for cocktails.....but I have to watch myself now too.....takes one to know one....


you are something else woman!

----------


## RaginCajun

went ride 17 miles yesterday. i wanted to do more but my legs felt dead so i stopped at 17. i am about to go hit the pavement and try to do a 10K but i drank a few 'pops' last night so may only do 4 miles so i dont hurt myself. other than the drinking, diet has been good.

----------


## RaginCajun

The run was horrible. It is very hot and humid and all the beer yesterday didn't help. Going cut up on some jet ski's now!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are a superstar athlete....all around....all over the place.....
biking
swimming
running.....and now jet skiing~

----------


## Twist

> went ride 17 miles yesterday. i wanted to do more but my legs felt dead so i stopped at 17. i am about to go hit the pavement and try to do a 10K but i drank a few 'pops' last night so may only do 4 miles so i dont hurt myself. other than the drinking, diet has been good.


Gotta finish all ten man. That's how it goes bro. Beer or no beer you can't cut training short if you cheat. That's 2x as bad. 1 you cheat, which is bad, then you cut training short, that's even worse.

I love jet skis. I'm going jet skiing and atving in two weeks and I can't wait.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Gotta finish all ten man. That's how it goes bro. Beer or no beer you can't cut training short if you cheat. That's 2x as bad. 1 you cheat, which is bad, then you cut training short, that's even worse.
> 
> I love jet skis. I'm going jet skiing and atving in two weeks and I can't wait.


yes, i know! i should have finished it. i should have had some nutrition on hand, then i prob would have finished the last two miles.

----------


## RaginCajun

did fasted cardio this morning and sweated my arse off! i have my crossfit class tonight which i am pumped about going because i haven't been in two weeks! i will be weighing myself on thursday morning to see where i am at. the rain has not been helping over here so its going to be tough to get the biking in again. i will do what i can!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are a superstar athlete....all around....all over the place.....
> biking
> swimming
> running.....and now jet skiing~


yes, all over the place like horse shit!!!!!!!!!! better watch ya step!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a great workout this evening! here it is: warmup (2 rounds) 400m run, 10 kettle swings, 10 burpees. WOD: (5 rounds for time) 400m run, 15 dumbbell thrusters (15lb), 15 pushups, 10 kettle swings. i finished in 23 minutes and threw up on the last run. it was fantastic!

----------


## Twist

Sounds like you are killing it bro! Can't wait for weigh in on thursday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you are killing it bro! Can't wait for weigh in on thursday.


i am doing what i can! diet is much better this week, eating a lot more, especially protein. not sore at all this morning and i thought i would be. i am hoping to see 180 on it but who knows. my water fluctuates a lot so we will see.

----------


## RaginCajun

i can now see that i was under eating before. usually after a workout like that i am sore the next day. today, not really feeling sore, just tired. i did fasted cardio this morning and burned 350 cals. should i be burning more than this? i usually burn about that much every morning, just wondering if i should be staying longer to burn more. i still need to get some BCAA's and i know that this will help me to stay longer. i can wait to see what another couple of weeks of training like this will do. i know that i will have to start incorporating some swimming back into the my workouts soon, but i want to continue this regimen for at least another month. that will put me about 6-7 weeks out from the triathlon.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Twist is turning you into super duper SuperMan......

KEEP IT UP!

----------


## Twist

350 is great fro am cardio bro

----------


## RaginCajun

> Twist is turning you into super duper SuperMan......
> 
> KEEP IT UP!


thanks slim! so are you implying that i should start looking for some tights and cape!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 350 is great fro am cardio bro


i can do more, its just that i am starving by that point. do you recommend more?

----------


## Twist

no that's good bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

its humpday, and i am feeling it. i did a 5k run last night in 30 minutes. it was really hot and humid, rained right before we started. diet has been spot on this week and i can feel the difference from last week to this week by eating more. i am tired today, really didn't want to get out of bed. but, i am loving the early morning sweat so its motivation to get my arse outta bed! i am going do a brick this evening with a group, 13 mile bike, 2 mile run. it will be my second time riding with a group so it should be interesting.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanks slim! so are you implying that i should start looking for some tights and cape!


You bet~

----------


## Twist

Eat healthy and nap bro

----------


## RaginCajun

> Eat healthy and nap bro


the eating definitely helped out with the tiredness. i wish i could take naps, just not enough time in a day to that.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

how did the bike ride go this evening??? u the machine!

----------


## RaginCajun

> how did the bike ride go this evening??? u the machine!


went fabulous!!!! i am starting to feel more like a machine with this new schedule!

----------


## RaginCajun

had the weigh in this morning, 180.0lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was 180 on the nose. now, i want to see 179 on there next week! i know most of it is water, so still have to work harder at it. i know i said this in every post, but i love eating this much. i had a great workout yesterday evening. i rode with a group but i couldn't keep up with them yet, they averaged 23mph, while i only averaged 19mph. we did 14 mile bike (45 min) and a 2 mile run (18 min). i felt great afterwards! the triathlon that i am doing in october is a 15 mile bike and 3.5 mile run so i am looking good at this point going into it. if the triathlon were this weekend, i know i could finish it! diet has been superb this week! i have been playing around with a couple of vitamins this week. i have been taking vitamin d-3 and mega-dosing on vitamin C. i can not tell if it is making any difference yet, but i do feel better all around. some of the joint pain that i deal with on a daily basis is hurting a little less. i will do this for a while and see what happens.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Fabulous!!! I bet you are happy happy! 

It is working!

Keep it up!*

----------


## Twist

180 down from what? I don't remember lol.

Take vitamin d3 at no more than 10,000ius per day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 180 down from what? I don't remember lol.
> 
> Take vitamin d3 at no more than 10,000ius per day


down from 182. i still think it is only water though. as of late, i have been sweating a lot more and stay hotter after intense workout sessions. i have been taking cold showers to try to get my core temp back down. i think i'm only taking in about 1000iu of d3. i have horrible joints/bones, every bone in my body cracks loud as hell. i crack my own back and neck about 10 times a day. i also go see a chiro when i can, which helps, but right when i leave, i am crooked again. doing about 10g a day of vit c/day. i spread the 10g out, 3g before fasted cardio, 3-4g through out day, 3g before evening workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Fabulous!!! I bet you are happy happy! 
> 
> It is working!
> 
> Keep it up!*


thanks babe! i am happy but there is still a long road in front of me. i appreciate the fact that you have been here from the beginning, trust me, it has helped me tremendously!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

so, i was lying in bed trying to take a nap this evening and that didn't work! went to the gym and got a great upper body workout. i did a 10 min warmup, 10-15 min stretch/yoga, lat pull downs, hang cleans with a press, incline dumbbell press, front raises, and curls. having trouble getting to sleep again, mind won't quit. i may have to try some GABA and see if it helps. i have a lot on my mind as of late and i have never been a good sleeper. i prob should get my hormones checked, could be something to do with that, but i don't know.

----------


## Twist

> so, i was lying in bed trying to take a nap this evening and that didn't work! went to the gym and got a great upper body workout. i did a 10 min warmup, 10-15 min stretch/yoga, lat pull downs, hang cleans with a press, incline dumbbell press, front raises, and curls. having trouble getting to sleep again, mind won't quit. i may have to try some GABA and see if it helps. i have a lot on my mind as of late and i have never been a good sleeper. i prob should get my hormones checked, could be something to do with that, but i don't know.


 1. Buy gaba
2. get hormones checked
3. if nothings wrong get sleeping pills (ambien) and use them only when you need them

2lbs is not an unrealistic loss. In fact, its probably more because after you upped your cals (carbs specifically) your body would fill back up depleted stores (just like a carb up) and this would result in a weight gain. So it's not likely that you dropped water weight after carbing back up bro. 

For your back you need to do back extensions and deadlifts. Stretch but don't crack your back. Strengthen the muscles holding your back together and you won't come "out" as much. THink of a 33 story building without the strong support beams. Damn right the bottom floors are gonna feel it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1. Buy gaba
> 2. get hormones checked
> 3. if nothings wrong get sleeping pills (ambien) and use them only when you need them
> 
> 2lbs is not an unrealistic loss. In fact, its probably more because after you upped your cals (carbs specifically) your body would fill back up depleted stores (just like a carb up) and this would result in a weight gain. So it's not likely that you dropped water weight after carbing back up bro. 
> 
> For your back you need to do back extensions and deadlifts. Stretch but don't crack your back. Strengthen the muscles holding your back together and you won't come "out" as much. THink of a 33 story building without the strong support beams. Damn right the bottom floors are gonna feel it.


i will definitely buy some gaba. i was on ambien years ago, liked the stuff, just don't want to be dependent on it. the sleep is not as bad as it use to be in the past. i usually do deadlifts, just didn't do them yesterday. back is one area where i am weak at. i have horrible posture and have degeneration in my lower discs. its really not painful as long as i am active but i do have those days where it hurts and i just deal with it. i know that my hips are shifted slightly and now my left leg is a lil shorter than my right. i know i can help fix this with exercise, any thoughts? do you suggest me upping my vit d3 intake to 5000ius? i am only taking 1000ius daily. twist, i really appreciate you helping me out with all this, i know i needed guidance!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a great weekend! my saturday was extremely busy! i went help out at my old work for 3 hours in the morning (6-9), then went to my grandparents house to do some yard work for them, they are 87 and 86! i did not get to do my 10k run on saturday but i did do yard work for over 2 hours, so that was enough cardio for me. after that, i had to go to nola for a friend's surprise 30th bday party in which i did do some drinking. i did wake up and do 25 miles on the bike and could have did more but i ran out of fuel. i did fasted cardio this morning with some BCAAs and that helped out some with the hunger pains. 

on another note, i finally found a higher paying job!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am getting out of breast cancer research and getting into oil and gas! i do not know if i will be located in lafayette, la or houston, tx yet, but i do know that i am ready for a change. i will have to start my own business (LLC) in order to take all the tax breaks and what not, so that will be something new to me. i hope that they figure out which location they want me at soon, so i can start looking for a gym. i lived in lafayette before and am hoping that is where i'll be. there is a gym there named Red's, and it is the best gym that i have ever been a member at. i want to say that is one of the top 30 gyms in the US. it has everything!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oil and Gas is a perfect business for you from what all I can surmise.....

Glad to see you went for a 25 mile bike ride after the birthday party! Sweat it out!

And, Gaba: I love it. I take 750 mgs every night about an hour before bed to help me calm down a bit. It will give you a smooooooth transition.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oil and Gas is a perfect business for you from what all I can surmise.....
> 
> Glad to see you went for a 25 mile bike ride after the birthday party! Sweat it out!
> 
> And, Gaba: I love it. I take 750 mgs every night about an hour before bed to help me calm down a bit. It will give you a smooooooth transition.


thanks! and yes, i had to go sweat the demons out! i can't wait to order some Gaba. any particular brand you recommend over the next?

----------


## RaginCajun

i just found out my crossfit class got canceled! not happy about it! i guess i will go do a full body workout with some cardio after. and i was looking forward to it! i may just set up my trainer in my room and ride some miles. its raining out and has been all day long!

it looks like i will be in houston. i am searching now for gyms in the area with a pool. i will also have to go check out if there are any running clubs or bike groups in the area. i am excited and nervous all at the same time! i am an outdoorsman so living in a big city will be new to me. i currently live in baton rouge, but it is not nearly as big as h-town.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanks! and yes, i had to go sweat the demons out! i can't wait to order some Gaba. any particular brand you recommend over the next?


Not really, just pure Gaba, that's all. I know there are some things out there which include Gaba but I like Gaba alone and pure. It will not "put you out." Simply trigger your body into calming down hence why I take about an hour before bed. Then I take my Melatonin ( 3mgs) right before bed.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not really, just pure Gaba, that's all. I know there are some things out there which include Gaba but I like Gaba alone and pure. It will not "put you out." Simply trigger your body into calming down hence why I take about an hour before bed. Then I take my Melatonin ( 3mgs) right before bed.


thanks for info! i was on melatonin before and it did help some, can't wait to take it in combo with gaba.

----------


## RaginCajun

well, since my class was canceled i decided to do some p90x yoga. i forgot how hard it is to do yoga! my joints were popping outta control! i felt great afterwards. diet was not 100% yesterday (one bad meal) but it is on track today. i went for a nice lil 3 mile walk this morning and did some sprints just to pump up my heart rate a bit. i burned about 400 cals in doing so. my schedule is definitely going to change some with the move but i will get it together once i am settled.

----------


## RaginCajun

just got done riding on my trainer, did 15 miles. i sweated my ass off, and am still sweating now! it rained so i wasn't able to go to the running club, it was canceled. since it looks like i am moving to houston in two weeks, i looked up local bike/running clubs in the area where i will be working around. they have tons of clubs and have trails to go ride on! FIRED UP!

----------


## Twist

> i will definitely buy some gaba. i was on ambien years ago, liked the stuff, just don't want to be dependent on it. the sleep is not as bad as it use to be in the past. i usually do deadlifts, just didn't do them yesterday. back is one area where i am weak at. i have horrible posture and have degeneration in my lower discs. its really not painful as long as i am active but i do have those days where it hurts and i just deal with it. i know that my hips are shifted slightly and now my left leg is a lil shorter than my right. i know i can help fix this with exercise, any thoughts? do you suggest me upping my vit d3 intake to 5000ius? i am only taking 1000ius daily. twist, i really appreciate you helping me out with all this, i know i needed guidance!


At least 5,000 ius. You can do 10 but no need. Do whatever you can to strengthen your back. If you can do back extensions those are my personal favorite. 




> i had a great weekend! my saturday was extremely busy! i went help out at my old work for 3 hours in the morning (6-9), then went to my grandparents house to do some yard work for them, they are 87 and 86! i did not get to do my 10k run on saturday but i did do yard work for over 2 hours, so that was enough cardio for me. after that, i had to go to nola for a friend's surprise 30th bday party in which i did do some drinking. i did wake up and do 25 miles on the bike and could have did more but i ran out of fuel. i did fasted cardio this morning with some BCAAs and that helped out some with the hunger pains. 
> 
> on another note, i finally found a higher paying job!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am getting out of breast cancer research and getting into oil and gas! i do not know if i will be located in lafayette, la or houston, tx yet, but i do know that i am ready for a change. i will have to start my own business (LLC) in order to take all the tax breaks and what not, so that will be something new to me. i hope that they figure out which location they want me at soon, so i can start looking for a gym. i lived in lafayette before and am hoping that is where i'll be. there is a gym there named Red's, and it is the best gym that i have ever been a member at. i want to say that is one of the top 30 gyms in the US. it has everything!!!


 How did you get into that bro? Odd change but either way I'm happy for you and its awesome that you are willing to uproot and take opportunities. 

I enjoy helping so no worries. If I didn't I wouldn't be on this site. I learned so much on this site and through the members and links/ideas posted. It's only right I return the favor.

----------


## RaginCajun

> At least 5,000 ius. You can do 10 but no need. Do whatever you can to strengthen your back. If you can do back extensions those are my personal favorite. 
> 
> 
> How did you get into that bro? Odd change but either way I'm happy for you and its awesome that you are willing to uproot and take opportunities. 
> 
> I enjoy helping so no worries. If I didn't I wouldn't be on this site. I learned so much on this site and through the members and links/ideas posted. It's only right I return the favor.


the opportunity came up because i have great friends that have been in the game for around 10 years, and the company that they are employed by was wanting some good help and they recommended me. i am fortunate that the opportunity came my way, now i have to make something of it! it will definitely be a change coming from medical research to oil/gas research. i wasn't making any money in research, made more money as an undergrad in college than i am making now, so i decided to make the switch. i didn't have anything or anyone tying me down so i figure shoot for the stars! it will be a big switch but i have friends in houston that will show me around. i will have to take on more responsibility for myself, dealing with taxes and all the business shit, but i can learn anything! thanks!

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up this morning feeling tired, just like every other humpday. i crashed hard last night, that bike trainer was no joke! i did go hit the gym this morning for some fasted cardio, felt good to get up and get moving. the BCAA's are helping out with the workouts, don't feel as sluggish. my left knee and ankle are a lil sore and achy, so i may lay off of them this evening and just do a good upperbody workout. probably going to lift heavy today since i didn't lift real heavy last week. i will do one warmup set before doing sets of 5x5 for each muscle group.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Watch out Houston! .......is all I can say..........

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wow RC. Quite a life change...new job....new state...maybe new gal for you in Houston, too!! Happy for ya!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Watch out Houston! .......is all I can say..........


YUUUUUUP!!! Watch out is right! HA, u clown!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wow RC. Quite a life change...new job....new state...maybe new gal for you in Houston, too!! Happy for ya!!!


thanks!!!!!! yes, new job, new career, and definitely ready for some new gals!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

i decided to take a well needed rest day. my body is feeling tired/run down today so i am going to give it a break. i have a great workout yesterday, definitely feeling it today. it feels like monday morning!!!! since i will be moving in a week and a half, all my friends are wanting to do stuff with me. i told them, I AM NOT MOVING TO ETHIOPIA! i have the best friends in the world, wouldn't trade them for anything! i am going to destin, florida for the weekend with my moms side of the family. i have a step aunt that just discovered she has logopenic primary progressive asphasia. it is basically a form of dementia/alzheimer's, and it sucks! she is a very outgoing person so it really sucks that she will not be herself in only a year's time. the doc's said that she may be in full blown dementia in 7 years, so we are taking a big family vacation so we can remember the good times with her! i am ready to hit the beach! we are suppose to go play golf, which i haven't done since march, so it should be interesting to say the least. i hoping to post around 85 or so. we are all competitive, my two uncles played college football, step bro played college baseball, and my step dad plays all the time, so i am sure there will be some betting going on. i am bringing my bike down to the beach, there is a 30 mile loop to ride. last time i was in destin i got kidnapped, and it was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!! i am pret

----------


## SlimmerMe

White sand......
aqua sea..
Zinc

----------


## RaginCajun

> White sand......
> aqua sea..
> Zinc


zinc???

----------


## SlimmerMe

White sand
Aqua sea
and....HOT HOT SUN....so you need some sunscreen: Zinc!

----------


## RaginCajun

thats what i thought! i tan really easy, cajun + sicillian = spicy, ME!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Double hot ='s Sizzling hot.....

----------


## RaginCajun

EAST BOUND AND DOWN!!! headin to beach for the weekend!!! i am bringing my bike so i plan on training while i am down there and also plan to go do a beach run. going play some golf as well so i will be active the whole time!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Enjoy! You most deserving!!

----------


## RaginCajun

i'm baaaaaaack!!! just had a wonderful vacation with the family. i did get some exercise in, rode 25 miles along the beach. i also got to play some golf, in which i probably played my worst round ever!!!! i do have some good news, weighed in at 179.4 lbs today!!! i at like shit over the vacation, but didn't stop the whole time. my 7 year old niece kept me pretty busy, not to mention throwing her in the pool 10000 times!!! i have a lot of stuff to do in 3 days, so training may have to back seat even though i will get something done. when i got back to work, i had a memo on my desk that they are throwing me a going away lunch tomorrow. i am really touched by gesture being i have only worked here for 2 years and they have never did anything like this for anyone else.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are loved by all, especially your niece! We girls love having that special uncle.

----------


## RaginCajun

for my lunch party tomorrow, they made me make dessert! so i made tiramisu, and its not the fat free kind!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> for my lunch party tomorrow, they made me make dessert! so i made tiramisu, and *its not the fat free* kind!


i think you need a good kick in the arse! hahahahaha...sound familiar?!?..and I couldn't resist

enjoy your party...but watch it. a little on the lips and you will be kicking yourself.. hahahahaha. oh, i couldn't resist a second time!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i think you need a good kick in the arse! hahahahaha...sound familiar?!?..and I couldn't resist
> 
> enjoy your party...but watch it. a little on the lips and you will be kicking yourself.. hahahahaha. oh, i couldn't resist a second time!!


sounds oh too familiar!!!! i am going to enjoy myself today! i won't go overboard! i mainly made the tiramisu for my co-workers, they love my cooking!

----------


## gbrice75

Welcome back bro! Enjoy your party, then get your ass back in gear!!

When are we getting current pics?

----------


## SlimmerMe

OOCAJUN IS THE PARTY! When he arrives, the party starts.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Welcome back bro! Enjoy your party, then get your ass back in gear!!
> 
> When are we getting current pics?


look who chimed in! i am moving to houston saturday, so been busy packing and what not. i had some pics up about a month ago. i plan on taking some new pics in about a month or two. once i get my own place, its on!!! i also will be coming up with a different diet, want to add grains and dairy back in, miss them too much. thanks for chiming in

----------


## RaginCajun

> OOCAJUN IS THE PARTY! When he arrives, the party starts.


yep, thats how i roll! one of my nicknames, is 'the entertainer'!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ no doubt. YOU entertain us daily.....I can see it all with your imagery. Very active and full of life and a true definition of a: People Person

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ no doubt. YOU entertain us daily.....I can see it all with your imagery. Very active and full of life and a true definition of a: People Person


once again, you have me pegged!

----------


## RaginCajun

happy and sad all at the same time. just walked into my office for the last time here and its sad. i am going to miss this place, i really liked saving the boobies! but, its time for a change and i am so pumped! my truck is loaded down and going visit my grandparents one last time before i roll out! i saw the rest of the fam all week and i will be back for football games and hunting. i am ready to get back into a routine. this move and vacation has my routine all jacked up, can't wait to get settled and back on the horse!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC...it's an exciting time for you! Enjoy the ride!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Giddy up! I bet you are excited. A whole new life is ahead for you; including some Texas cowgirls!

----------


## gbrice75

Enjoy RC!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

WOW! loving houston already!!! went out saturday evening to some white linen deal with some people and had a blast! i met MS TEXAS on the first day!!! hahaha, the beauty pageant one! i can't wait to get settled in and find a place to live. diet has been horrible since i have been on the move but once i get back to a routine, its on! went for a 15 miles bike yesterday and a lil walk. well, got to get to work!

----------


## SlimmerMe

We might have to send in some wranglers to keep you WITH US! 

I bet you are having the time of your life! Or...one of 'em anyway....

Jump back on your horse COWBOY! 

Your biggest issue will come up.......soon.......when.......football......start s....so....who.....will.....be.....your......TEAM?

----------


## RaginCajun

> We might have to send in some wranglers to keep you WITH US! 
> 
> I bet you are having the time of your life! Or...one of 'em anyway....
> 
> Jump back on your horse COWBOY! 
> 
> Your biggest issue will come up.......soon.......when.......football......start s....so....who.....will.....be.....your......TEAM?



MY TEAM WILL ALWAYS BE THE NEW ORLEANS SAINTS!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah, slim, i need to get back on the 'saddle'!! the diet has been horrific! i did however, catch an Astros game so i may have two MLB teams. (Braves/Astros). my co-worker's wife works for the Astros, so i will be going to a lot games!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> WOW! loving houston already!!! went out saturday evening to some white linen deal with some people and had a blast! i met MS TEXAS on the first day!!! hahaha,* the beauty pageant one!* i can't wait to get settled in and find a place to live. diet has been horrible since i have been on the move but once i get back to a routine, its on! went for a 15 miles bike yesterday and a lil walk. well, got to get to work!


RC....there are indeed beautiful gals in them parts....so enjoy the eye candy!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC....there are indeed beautiful gals in them parts....so enjoy the eye candy!!!


i will try and post the pic of us and her with the crown on!

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was not as bad as the past week, but not where i want it to be. i know i keep repeating this, but i can't wait until i can find a place of my own. i am lucky to have a great friend who is letting me crash at their place until i find a place, and i will reward them greatly! i did go ride 10.5 miles and then ran/walked 3.2 miles. i forgot/left my scale in baton rouge, so no weigh-ins for a while.

----------


## Twist

> diet was not as bad as the past week, but not where i want it to be. i know i keep repeating this, but i can't wait until i can find a place of my own. i am lucky to have a great friend who is letting me crash at their place until i find a place, and i will reward them greatly! i did go ride 10.5 miles and then ran/walked 3.2 miles. i forgot/left my scale in baton rouge, so no weigh-ins for a while.


 lame

----------


## RaginCajun

did fasted cardio this morning for 45 minutes, around 3 miles. i am trying to figure out where to live, houston is HUGE! once i figure that out, i can find a gym. the girls i went out with saturday told me that they are members of LA Fitness, so i will have to look into it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> lame


yes i know! trust me, i will be a brand new animal soon!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Tip before waiting too long: Please go out to your local drugstore and get a scale. Waiting to retrieve it? Maybe not the best idea.

Keep having fun but remember all the work you have put in. You want to keep some of that edge in your favor.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tip before waiting too long: Please go out to your local drugstore and get a scale. Waiting to retrieve it? Maybe not the best idea.
> 
> Keep having fun but remember all the work you have put in. You want to keep some of that edge in your favor.


well, its all work right now, no play! i am living with my friend, his wife, and a 2 year old, so i try to stay out of the way for now and let them have a normal family life. don't want to wake the little one up with me banging pans in the kitchen. life is kind of crazy at the moment but it will settle down soon. i will be back in BR in about a month, so i am looking at it as a gauge on how much have i changed.

----------


## RaginCajun

well twist, after thinking about your 'lame' post, i went to store and bought some good food. after reading on this wonderful website this afternoon, it made me want to eat right.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*^^^ Fabulous! Good for you! This is precisely why this place works!*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *^^^ Fabulous! Good for you! This is precisely why this place works!*


yes, it makes you feel bad/mad when eating badly. just reading other people's threads makes me want more out of what i am doing. thanks as always!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Yep......all you have to do is read Base's quote to keep you on the straight and narrow! aka: SHARP!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yep......all you have to do is read Base's quote to keep you on the straight and narrow! aka: SHARP!


and that is exactly the thread i read!!!! are you spying on me???

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ tee hee hee, ya never know.....

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was good today. just got done eating some tilapia, cup of romaine, 5 strawberries, and a lil dressing. all of that was after a 6+ mile run, took 75 minutes. it is hot as hell in texas! temp on my mirror told me 115 today!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ you're back in the game!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ you're back in the game!


i am trying slim, pickin up and moving to a different city is tough, but i am a quick learner!

----------


## RaginCajun

615 breakfast: cup of cottage cheese, banana, 1/4 cup of ezekiel cereal (cinn raisin) for some texture/crunch. i can tell that i ran a lot last night, legs are a little sore. will be biking it this evening!

930 snack: apple, wasabi peas, beef jerky

1200 lunch: half smoked chicken, cup green beans, cup of black beans and corn

320: apple, wasabi peas, protein bar (not the best, i know)

500: cottage cheese, ezekiel cereal, strawberries

3.2 mile run: i wanted to run more but my right achilles tweaked some at about the 2.8 mile mark yesterday so i shut it down. 

800: whole wheat tortilla, shrimp, pico de gallo, fat free sour cream, romaine

had 3 beers also, FOOTBALL was on.

----------


## Twist

Good to have you back bro. Since the move what are you training for now? Goals or new diet in the near future? Or just getting used to the environment while maintaining what you have?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good to have you back bro. Since the move what are you training for now? Goals or new diet in the near future? Or just getting used to the environment while maintaining what you have?


well, getting the bodyfat low (12% or so) is my ultimate goal still. i am still debating on whether i want to do the triathlon in october, now that i am 3 hours or more away from it. houston is HUGE!!!!! it will take some time getting use to this big city, but i know i will like it. i am currently living with my friend and his new family (wife and 2 year old), so my training/eating is a little different right now. should only be there until i can find a place to live, hopefully just a month. now training, i still want to do the endurance workouts (running/cycling) but i want to incorporate some lifting once i find a gym. i want to change up the diet also and add in oats and dairy back in.

----------


## RaginCajun

TGIF!!!! diet was better yesterday except for the 3 beers i had. i went for a run instead of biking yesterday. on the run, i kind of tweaked my achilles at around the 2.8 mile mark, so i shut it down and walked the rest. the only thing i can contribute to the 'tweak', is too much in a short amount of time. from tuesday-thursday, i did over 12+ miles and i think that my body was not ready for it yet. i should have eased back into the running and not done that 6+ miler on wednesday, but oh well! no pain no gain!!!!! i am looking into getting a guest pass to a gym that is not too far from my friends place so i can start to get back at it. with the move, i am wanting to change some things up. i will be trying to come up with a better cutting diet to adhere to my training. i still want to keep the endurance workouts (running/cycling) but i want to start doing some weights again. now that i live 3+ hours from the triathlon, i am re-thinking it. my ultimate goal is to be ripped to shreds, weight doesn't matter at all. my weight feels the same, right at 180, even though i think i could be a little lighter. my pants that fit nice a month ago, are falling off of me today. i am game to whatever training type and schedule someone offers and diet, even though i know i will have to come up with one. cheers!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Changing your location can be a challenge and I know this first hand. It takes creative adjusting. New gym. New grocery stores. New restaurants for good choices. New paths for out the door cardio. New paths for the bike ride. Different people influencing you who are around you. New kitchen. 

It seems that once the pattern is set it is easier. And when the pattern gets thrown off, then this is when ya gotta step up and bat even harder.

The key is to keep it as a priority first and foremost. i have to tell myself this each and every single day. All the other stuff has to be second banana.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Changing your location can be a challenge and I know this first hand. It takes creative adjusting. New gym. New grocery stores. New restaurants for good choices. New paths for out the door cardio. New paths for the bike ride. Different people influencing you who are around you. New kitchen. 
> 
> It seems that once the pattern is set it is easier. And when the pattern gets thrown off, then this is when ya gotta step up and bat even harder.
> 
> The key is to keep it as a priority first and foremost. i have to tell myself this each and every single day. All the other stuff has to be second banana.


thanks babe for words of wisdom from slim!! i am about to go drive around houston and get lost, so i can navigate around town better. this city is freakin HUGE! baton rouge on juice!! it will take some time to adjust, but i am social butterfly so shouldn't be hard to meet people. just met a guy this morning that fired me up on duck hunting, i said, I"M IN!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

just fixed an egg white burrito (whole wheat wrap) with some salsa and strawberries on the side. going try to get a guest pass at the gym up the road from where i am staying. i am going to go hit a full body workout and really concentrate on my form when lifting. definitely going to do some deads, squats (my personal fav), and incline dumbbells. i will try to remember the workout and will post it later on.

workout: squats 3 sets 8
deadlifts 3 sets 10
T-bar rows 3 sets 10
incline dumbbells 3 sets 10
kettlebell swings 4 sets 12

i am going to be sore tomorrow! after workout, i had 900 cals, 36g protein, 9g fat, 90g carbs. it consisted of spicy tuna roll with brown rice and avocado. off to go get lost and apartment shop

----------


## RaginCajun

i went to that fancy ass gym again today and did a full body workout again. did a 10 min warmup, then 10 burpees, 4 sets of 12 kettlebell swings, 3 sets of doing squat thrusters with a 25lb plate on a bosu ball, 3 sets 10 of lat pulldowns, 3 sets of 10 biceps curls. i cooked dinner for the family i am staying with, new york strip, baked sweet potato fries, and a raw spinach salad w/ strawberries and walnuts.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i went to that fancy ass gym again today and did a full body workout again. did a 10 min warmup, then 10 burpees, 4 sets of 12 kettlebell swings, 3 sets of doing squat thrusters with a 25lb plate on a bosu ball, 3 sets 10 of lat pulldowns, 3 sets of 10 biceps curls. i cooked dinner for the family i am staying with, new york strip, baked sweet potato fries, and a raw spinach salad w/ strawberries and walnuts.


dinner sounds lovely..fattening but nice...surprised the baby could chew down the steak...LOL!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC...did i fail to mention that the fancy ass gym workout wasn't bad...not bad at all.....ROTFL

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC...did i fail to mention that the fancy ass gym workout wasn't bad...not bad at all.....ROTFL


it wasn't so much a fancy workout, just a fancy gym! the gym is brand new and they had open house over the weekend so i checked it out. it is really nice but i don't think that i will be living around that area once i find a place. and i am sore as shit!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

started of the day with a good breakfast, oatmeal pancakes (without protein powder). i need to go buy some more protein powder but i am trying to decide which one to get. i really need to get a place ASAP, it will help me get in a routine that is badly needed. i am thinking that i want to switch everything up and go with a new workout plan and diet. moving definitely takes some getting use to!

----------


## SlimmerMe

As long as you stay on the side of good choices you will be fine and dandy. It can be a real challenge while moving. Keep reminding yourself to TRUST YOURSELF.

----------


## RaginCajun

> As long as you stay on the side of good choices you will be fine and dandy. It can be a real challenge while moving. Keep reminding yourself to TRUST YOURSELF.


yes, slim, it is a challenge that i can wait to topple. i can hear you and the rest of the members in my ear each time i eat! thanks and stay on my ass, i need it!

----------


## RaginCajun

after reading slim's thread (a more than motivational thread) i purchased some gogi berries and cocoa (100% cocoa only ingredient). i looked for some spiriluna(sp) but was unable to find some. ran 3.5 miles this evening in the texas heat! dinner was baked tilapia, baked sweet potato fries, and raw spinach salad. i am about to go maul some cottage cheese, cocoa, and cinnamon.

----------


## RaginCajun

morning breakfast: oatmeal pancake with gogi berries and cocoa. i also topped the pancake with a little cottage cheese and a tablespoon of sugar-free syrup.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> after reading slim's thread (a more than motivational thread) i purchased some gogi berries and cocoa (100% cocoa only ingredient). i looked for some spiriluna(sp) but was unable to find some. ran 3.5 miles this evening in the texas heat! dinner was baked tilapia, baked sweet potato fries, and raw spinach salad. i am about to go maul some cottage cheese, cocoa, and cinnamon.





> morning breakfast: oatmeal pancake with gogi berries and cocoa. i also topped the pancake with a little cottage cheese and a tablespoon of sugar-free syrup.


THANK YOU 00CAJUN! So nice to hear! And you beat me to the gogi berrie and the cocoa!!!....YOU ARE FAST! But I already knew that!
How do the berries taste? and how did you prepare them? like Phate said in water overnight? I don't even know what they look like!
Have you ever tried some plain greek yogurt on top of your pancake with some splenda sprinkled? yummy~

----------


## gbrice75

> morning breakfast: oatmeal pancake with gogi berries and cocoa. i also topped the pancake with a little cottage cheese and a tablespoon of sugar-free syrup.


Sounds tasty as hell, but protein-light. Or, does the pancake already contain protein powder?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ wouldn't egg whites and hopefully he has cottage cheese in the batter too, be enough protein? or not? or do we need more? if so? I need to ramp up my protein too on oat pancake day~

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^ wouldn't egg whites and hopefully he has cottage cheese in the batter too, be enough protein? or not? or do we need more? if so? I need to ramp up my protein too on oat pancake day~


I guess it depends on how much protein is in that meal, how much you (collectively) require daily, how much is in your other meals, etc. i.e. the answer won't be the same for everybody.

That said, I made the comment without realizing egg whites were in the batter. I'm sure it's fine.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds tasty as hell, but protein-light. Or, does the pancake already contain protein powder?


it doesn't but it will as soon as i order some. i know that i have not been getting enough protein in lately and i can feel it. staying sore for too long. protein powder, i am trying to figure out what kind to get. i see that you use myofusion. i may have to try it once i get paid. money is tight at the moment with the move and such so trying to budget everything out.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ wouldn't egg whites and hopefully he has cottage cheese in the batter too, be enough protein? or not? or do we need more? if so? I need to ramp up my protein too on oat pancake day~


i know that i require more protein and can tell that i have not been getting enough lately. the move has me in a penny pinch for now, but that will all change in two weeks!

----------


## gbrice75

> it doesn't but it will as soon as i order some. i know that i have not been getting enough protein in lately and i can feel it. staying sore for too long. protein powder, i am trying to figure out what kind to get. i see that you use myofusion. i may have to try it once i get paid. money is tight at the moment with the move and such so trying to budget everything out.


Don't stress, you'll be fine. Do the best you can with your current situation. As long as you're eating in general, you shouldn't be losing much if any muscle. Myofusion is decent - not the best, but a compromise of taste, quality, and cost.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Don't stress, you'll be fine. Do the best you can with your current situation. As long as you're eating in general, you shouldn't be losing much if any muscle. Myofusion is decent - not the best, but a compromise of taste, quality, and cost.


thanks. if i lose a little bit of LBM, i am ok with that. i just want to lose the FAT!!! i am looking into some different proteins now, trying to figure out which one most suits cutting and long lasting/sustaining protein. thanks for the input

----------


## RaginCajun

> THANK YOU 00CAJUN! So nice to hear! And you beat me to the gogi berrie and the cocoa!!!....YOU ARE FAST! But I already knew that!
> How do the berries taste? and how did you prepare them? like Phate said in water overnight? I don't even know what they look like!
> Have you ever tried some plain greek yogurt on top of your pancake with some splenda sprinkled? yummy~


the berries slim are somewhat bitter and dry. they did fine once in the oatmeal/egg white batter. it made a delicious pancake! haven't tried yogurt but i am liking the fat free cottage cheese with it! i had to add a little splenda in with the cottage cheese and the oatmeal pancake, cocoa is bitter especially the nibs!

----------


## gbrice75

> thanks. if i lose a little bit of LBM, i am ok with that. i just want to lose the FAT!!! i am looking into some different proteins now, trying to figure out which one most suits cutting and long lasting/sustaining protein. thanks for the input


NP bro. A blend is the way to go IMO.

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good breakfast, oatmeal pancake with some gogi berries and cocoa, with some fat free cottage cheese on top. i did not have a great lunch, roast beef on 7-grain bread (had to be over 100cals a slice!) with fruit. 

on another note. i have been reading a lot on carb cycling lately and may dive into it once i really get settled/dialed in. i guess for now, you can say that i am maintaining but still trying to reduce bodyfat. i am still running and biking (haven't biked this week yet but plan to either today or tomorrow) but going in that gym made me want to get back into lifting. the only downside that i see with myself and carb cycling is getting my training schedule to correlate with the carbs. from what i have been reading, looks like 5 low days and 2 high days. i am new to this carb cycling and will be reading more into soon.

----------


## Twist

For carb cycling the goal is to hit the low and keep it there for a little while and come back up before going keto or starvation mode etc. There are a million ways to do this and you don't really need to follow some specific schedule. IMO you don't need to worry too much about carb timing as the overall carbs will be way too low to make a dent on low days anyway. I prefer total calorie cycling along with carb cycling. Meaning basically that the carbs you drop out you don't replace with fat to keep the same total calories; the total calories for the day drop

----------


## RaginCajun

> For carb cycling the goal is to hit the low and keep it there for a little while and come back up before going keto or starvation mode etc. There are a million ways to do this and you don't really need to follow some specific schedule. IMO you don't need to worry too much about carb timing as the overall carbs will be way too low to make a dent on low days anyway. I prefer total calorie cycling along with carb cycling. Meaning basically that the carbs you drop out you don't replace with fat to keep the same total calories; the total calories for the day drop


thanks for that info. i will try to get a sample diet up soon of this once i can get settled in. work is taking over my life right now and i think my head is about to explode with all this new information i am trying to soak in. i may try some no to low carb days, trying to eliminate carbs (complex) out after my morning oats and replace with fibrous carbs/veggies. whatcha think? as of training, mainly just running and biking. i did go to the gym over the weekend for an open house deal and loved it, but for now, no gym until i find a place to reside at.

----------


## Twist

Just don't make your low carb days on the days you have to think!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

is carb cycling the new hotest "trend" ? first I heard of it in someone else's log...maybe gbrice cutting thread.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just don't make your low carb days on the days you have to think!


now that will be kind of tricky..........but i will try to come up with something.

----------


## RaginCajun

> is carb cycling the new hotest "trend" ? first I heard of it in someone else's log...maybe gbrice cutting thread.


it has been around for a while. i am pretty sure bodybuilders do it to get ready for a contest/show. i am going to try it out soon and see what happens. i still have a lot of fat too lose!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good early breakfast then i ruined it! we have a big convention and someone brought kolache's to work, and my eyes/stomach said, 'have to have!' i had 2 and now the binge is over. i will have to take to stairs a lot today to work them off before lunch!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

At least you are outta beignet binge territory.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> At least you are outta beignet binge territory.....


hahaha! yup, but i do know how to make them!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ I doubt they would taste good with OATS! LOL LOL LOL!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ I doubt they would taste good with OATS! LOL LOL LOL!!!


hum......fried oats, powdered sugar, has to be good!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

A recipe for you to come up with: a healthy beignet! This would be a challenge.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> A recipe for you to come up with: a healthy beignet! This would be a challenge.....


i love a challenge!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> had *a good early breakfast then i ruined it*! we have a big convention and someone brought kolache's to work, and my eyes/stomach said, 'have to have!' i had 2 and now the binge is over. i will have to take to stairs a lot today to work them off before lunch!!!


I hate when that happens!

----------


## RaginCajun

went for a bike ride yesterday, got to about 8 miles and then caught a flat! i had one CO2 cartridge and only had one shot at filling the new tube with air. well, when i went to crack open the CO2, it cracked!!! now, i was fvcked! i couldn't call anyone because my coworkers were at a meeting and i was far from the city. so, i took off my shoes (they clip into the pedals so not made to walk in) and hiked it barefooted on the hot texas blacktop. i made it about 2 miles, then someone graciously gave me a lift down the road. i was very very appreciative of it!!! i walked the rest of the way back to where i am staying, bout 1 mile. my feet are freakin killing me today! good thing i always walk around barefoot, because if not, i think i would have ruined the bottom of my feet. they are sore today, but i think it is mainly from the hot ass ground. well, lessoned learned, going buy a hand pump to put on my bike. i will not be in that pickle again!

----------


## gbrice75

> For carb cycling the goal is to hit the low and keep it there for a little while and come back up before going keto or starvation mode etc. There are a million ways to do this and you don't really need to follow some specific schedule. IMO you don't need to worry too much about carb timing as the overall carbs will be way too low to make a dent on low days anyway. I prefer total calorie cycling along with carb cycling. Meaning basically that the carbs you drop out you don't replace with fat to keep the same total calories; the total calories for the day drop


This is pretty much what i'm doing. Calorie cycling by default, via carb cycling. I have my last (starchy) carb meal Wednesday around 10am, then don't have another starchy carb until my high carb day on Sunday. Therefore Most of Wednesday, along with Thurs, Fri and Sat are all depletive days. On Sunday, I carb back up to restore gylcogen. Note that even my 3 'normal' carb days (mon-tues-part of wed) are still relatively low.

----------


## RaginCajun

> This is pretty much what i'm doing. Calorie cycling by default, via carb cycling. I have my last (starchy) carb meal Wednesday around 10am, then don't have another starchy carb until my high carb day on Sunday. Therefore Most of Wednesday, along with Thurs, Fri and Sat are all depletive days. On Sunday, I carb back up to restore gylcogen. Note that even my 3 'normal' carb days (mon-tues-part of wed) are still relatively low.


thanks for the info. i want to try this method once i get settled in. right now, schedule is too hecktick to get any kind of routine down right now. on these normal carb days, do you eat carbs through out the day, or just pre/post workouts? i really need to get serious again about this, just trying to maintain right now and not go backwards. thanks for your help as always

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanks for the info. I want to try this method once i get settled in. Right now, schedule is too hecktick to get any kind of routine down right now. On these normal carb days, do you eat carbs through out the day, or just pre/post workouts? I really need to get serious again about this,* just trying to maintain right now and not go backwards.*  thanks for your help as always


*me too!!!*

----------


## gbrice75

> on these normal carb days, do you eat carbs through out the day, or just pre/post workouts?


Meals 1, 2, and 3. Meals 1 and 2 are pre and pwo, respectively. It works out well because I get all my carbs in the am by default, which is ideal on a cutting diet.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Meals 1, 2, and 3. Meals 1 and 2 are pre and pwo, respectively. It works out well because I get all my carbs in the am by default, which is ideal on a cutting diet.


what about if i am doing two a days? i will be doing fasted cardio AM and plan on either hitting some weights, or continue to run/bike in the PM. should i do carbs for both workouts, pre/post? i plan on doing two a days at least twice a week and it will probably be 4 again once i get settled.

----------


## gbrice75

> what about if i am doing two a days? i will be doing fasted cardio AM and plan on either hitting some weights, or continue to run/bike in the PM. should i do carbs for both workouts, pre/post? i plan on doing two a days at least twice a week and it will probably be 4 again once i get settled.


Well you won't be doing fasted cardio if you eat, lol so no - i'd stick with the fasted am cardio, have a small-ish carb meal after the cardio session, then have carbs in your pre and pwo meals - more carbs in the pre than the post IMO.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well you won't be doing fasted cardio if you eat, lol so no - i'd stick with the fasted am cardio, have a small-ish carb meal after the cardio session, then have carbs in your pre and pwo meals - more carbs in the pre than the post IMO.


thanks bro!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> went for a bike ride yesterday, got to about 8 miles and then caught a flat! i had one CO2 cartridge and only had one shot at filling the new tube with air. well, when i went to crack open the CO2, it cracked!!! now, i was fvcked! i couldn't call anyone because my coworkers were at a meeting and i was far from the city. so, i took off my shoes (they clip into the pedals so not made to walk in) and hiked it barefooted on the hot texas blacktop. i made it about 2 miles, then *someone graciously gave me a lift down the road*. i was very very appreciative of it!!! i walked the rest of the way back to where i am staying, bout 1 mile. my feet are freakin killing me today! good thing i always walk around barefoot, because if not, i think i would have ruined the bottom of my feet. they are sore today, but i think it is mainly from the hot ass ground. well, lessoned learned, going buy a hand pump to put on my bike. i will not be in that pickle again!


that's Tx hospitality for ya....Just curious...Was it a gal that picked you up..did you get her number?

----------


## RaginCajun

> that's Tx hospitality for ya....Just curious...*Was it a gal* that picked you up..did you get her number?


i wish!!!!! i did however meet a good one last night and hope that i get to see her again!

----------


## RaginCajun

i rode 12 miles yesterday in the texas heat. i was not going to be in the same pickle i was in the other day with the flats, i bought a small hand pump and 3 CO2 cartridges so i was daring that damn tire to go flat!!!! diet was good yesterday except for all the beer. today, diet was shitty and it won't be like this tomorrow. gonna get back to doing fasted cardio again tomorrow and get my ass back in gear!

----------


## gbrice75

> today, diet was shitty and it won't be like this tomorrow. gonna get back to doing fasted cardio again tomorrow and get my ass back in gear!


I'm right there with ya bro. Let's see what made the list today:

Fried Calamari
Eggplant Parm
Sausage and Peppers
Chocolate Cake
'Birthday' type cake (a Christening) 
A Cannoli
2 Corona's

And that was all just at the Christening! At home?

Nature valley Oats and Dark Chocolate Bars
Several slices of my banana protein bread
Several yam/pumpkin walnut muffins
A bowl of weetabix

It goes on and on... wow, just writing it now sickens me! Luckily, it's my carb up day. However, I've clearly let it become a full blown cheat day. This cycle can't start soon enough!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i rode 12 miles yesterday in the texas heat. i was not going to be in the same pickle i was in the other day with the flats, i bought a small hand pump and 3 CO2 *cartridges so i was daring that damn tire to go flat!!!! diet was good yesterday except for all the beer. today, diet was shitty and it won't be like this tomorrow.* gonna get back to doing fasted cardio again tomorrow and get my ass back in gear!


I sorry, but found this hilarious...like the beer isn't part of the diet!! LMAO

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm right there with ya bro. Let's see what made the list today:
> 
> Fried Calamari
> Eggplant Parm
> Sausage and Peppers
> Chocolate Cake
> 'Birthday' type cake (a Christening) 
> A Cannoli
> 2 Corona's
> ...



wow, i didn't eat half of that, but my choices are just as bad.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> wow, i didn't eat half of that, but my choices are just as bad.


I am headin over to GB log now......you guys are too funny!!

----------


## gbrice75

> wow, i didn't eat half of that, but my choices are just as bad.


I forgot to mention the slice of pizza and fresh mozzarella w/ olives!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, did not start off today like i wanted to. i guess my body needed the rest, didn't hear my alarm go off initially, so did not get the fasted cardio in. i will be going for a ride this evening and may throw in a run afterwards. 

question: if i get all my carb macros for the day in before and during lunch, is that a bad thing? i know that ideally we want them pre/post, but is it bad to have them all before 2pm? just something i have been pondering with trying to cycle cals/carbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

repost...........

----------


## gbrice75

> well, did not start off today like i wanted to. i guess my body needed the rest, didn't hear my alarm go off initially, so did not get the fasted cardio in. i will be going for a ride this evening and may throw in a run afterwards.


Don't beat yourself up. If you needed sleep, that's more important to your body than 1 fasted cardio session IMO.




> question: if i get all my carb macros for the day in before and during lunch, is that a bad thing? i know that ideally we want them pre/post, but is it bad to have them all before 2pm? just something i have been pondering with trying to cycle cals/carbs.


Definitely not a bad thing - but when is your pre/post?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Don't beat yourself up. If you needed sleep, that's more important to your body than 1 fasted cardio session IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not a bad thing - but when is your pre/post?


i will prob go run and/or bike at around 6 ish. not currently hitting any weights, just moved, no gym yet. currently run at least 3-4 miles or ride 12+ miles, wanting to do more but its so damn hot (100 degrees over here all day!) so, would taking in 30g carbs preWO be too much? and after, ?g? would it be bad just to leave the carbs out? i can feel when i need to eat, i get all jittery. i guess i need to write up a diet again so u can critique it. not being in a routine is driving me right now, but that will all change when i move places.

----------


## gbrice75

> i will prob go run and/or bike at around 6 ish. not currently hitting any weights, just moved, no gym yet. currently run at least 3-4 miles or ride 12+ miles, wanting to do more but its so damn hot (100 degrees over here all day!) so, would taking in 30g carbs preWO be too much? and after, ?g? would it be bad just to leave the carbs out? i can feel when i need to eat, i get all jittery. i guess i need to write up a diet again so u can critique it. not being in a routine is driving me right now, but that will all change when i move places.


No weights atm, noted. You don't HAVE to cut carbs, but you can if you want. You'd be running a quasi-keto diet, assuming you're still eating greens. If you do eat carbs, I think it would be a great idea to get them all in the 1st half of the day - when I do this (bear in mind I weight train in the am as well though) i'm finished with my last carb meal by 10:30am - but I also start at 4:30am. 

If you feel like you NEED carbs before your cardio (intense?), then eat them before cardio (not after). I'd try eating carbs early for a few days, then doing your cardio later like you plan to and see how that goes. You're glycogen stores should be pretty full, so you shouldn't feel run down during cardio, and you don't have to worry about burning muscle. Take some BCAA and/or a protein meal with a bit of added fat pre-cardio if you opt to keep carbs in the morning.

That's what i'd start with.

----------


## RaginCajun

> No weights atm, noted. You don't HAVE to cut carbs, but you can if you want. You'd be running a quasi-keto diet, assuming you're still eating greens. If you do eat carbs, I think it would be a great idea to get them all in the 1st half of the day - when I do this (bear in mind I weight train in the am as well though) i'm finished with my last carb meal by 10:30am - but I also start at 4:30am. 
> 
> If you feel like you NEED carbs before your cardio (intense?), then eat them before cardio (not after). I'd try eating carbs early for a few days, then doing your cardio later like you plan to and see how that goes. You're glycogen stores should be pretty full, so you shouldn't feel run down during cardio, and you don't have to worry about burning muscle. Take some BCAA and/or a protein meal with a bit of added fat pre-cardio if you opt to keep carbs in the morning.
> 
> That's what i'd start with.



Thanks for that info. yes, love my greens. if feel the need, carbs pre cardio. it is usually intense, but not HIIT. i try to maintain 17-20mph on my bike and run until i can't go anymore. i guess i will keep the fats low in the pre cardio meal so that i won't get too sluggish. i will try these out and see what happens. i have not weighted myself in a few weeks but i look and feel the same. i think i am still around 180-182ish. whenever i make a trip back to get more of my stuff, scale will be priority in packing.

----------


## RaginCajun

dammit!!!!!!! i was doing good today until the big dog over here took us out to lunch, best burger joint in town! i only ate half of the bun but man was that burger good! i am shooting for no carbs for the rest of the day, pretty sure that tasty sourdough bun was enough! and i had to order the burger, didn't want to upset the big dog, our business partner when he was taking us out and meeting him for the first time. guess i will have to bike and run this evening!!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Regurgitate it! 

lol jk... now get your arse back in gear!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> dammit!!!!!!! i was doing good today until the *big dog over here took us out to lunch*, best burger joint in town! * i only ate half of the bun* but man was that burger good! i am shooting for no carbs for the rest of the day, pretty sure that tasty sourdough bun was enough! and i had to order the burger, *didn't want to upset the big dog, our business partner when he was taking us out and meeting him for the first time.* guess i will have to bike and run this evening!!!!!!!


good PC choice on working in the big dog! 

now this 1/2 bun thing doesn't sound too serious, so don't beat yourself up too much...sourdough - how did you stop at half!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> good PC choice on working in the big dog! 
> 
> now this 1/2 bun thing doesn't sound too serious, so don't beat yourself up too much...sourdough - how did you stop at half!


you know why i stopped at half, because of this website!!! i could hear GB, twist, slim, and everyone else in my ear, "Are you really going to eat that!!!!" and yes, this dog is very BIG! didn't know how big until i googled his name, and his office is right down the way from mine!

----------


## RaginCajun

after the lunch 'debacle', i got it in gear! had some chicken and greens before i went exercise. as for the exercise, i did a 13.5 mile bike in 45 minutes and then took off after that for a 3.2 mile run, took 40 minutes. i could have done more but i got a blister on my the inside of the my left foot, so i shut it down. after all of that, you would have figured i would have slept good. i looked at the clock every hour, sucks! feel like a slug today, but that is only from lack of sleep. dinner was good also, chicken and spinach. i may go ride this evening again but i don't know, almost feel like i am getting sick. i am going to megadose vit C and hopefully i will feel better by the evening, because i want to go ride!

----------


## gbrice75

So what's the deal bro, you currently shopping a new gym? How do you like the new digs so far?

----------


## RaginCajun

> So what's the deal bro, you currently shopping a new gym? How do you like the new digs so far?


definitely shopping for a new gym. trying to get my location narrowed down so that i can join one close to where i live, or my work. i went check out a really nice one two weeks ago but i won't be living around that one, which sucks because it was top notch. houston is HUGE! i was living in baton rouge and it is tiny compared to this city! i am liking it so far and it will get better with time. i am currently trying to make as many contacts as i can, and even have a few members on here that live in the area, so may try to meet up with them also. my living situation should change within the next few weeks and that will help me get back in a better routine and not to mention, my own kitchen! moving to houston was definitely the best move i have i made in a while, it looks like it will only get bigger and better from here. once i do get settled in, i think i need to set small goals again so i can get back to being an animal. i have seen the progress you made and i want that! i would to see just 2 of my abs! i have a lot of fat in my chest and belly region. i also feel as if i am getting, 'small,' but i am willing to sacrifice size for getting to a low BF%.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC. Would u be comfortable posting a picture? I can imagine u having a lot of fat for all the cardiovascular u do!! Are u being highly critical??? I haven't been able to post pics, but did use PM feature to send to selected mentors. 

After I am done 'celebrating' my recent framed accomplishment, I may work up enough nerve. but I would have to be drunk when I hit the post reply. Hahahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC. Would u be comfortable posting a picture? I can imagine u having a lot of fat for all the cardiovascular u do!! Are u being highly critical??? I haven't been able to post pics, but did use PM feature to send to selected mentors. 
> 
> After I am done 'celebrating' my recent framed accomplishment, I may work up enough nerve. but I would have to be drunk when I hit the post reply. Hahahaha!


i have some posted pics on here some where. it is a photobucket website i think. i need to take some new ones but have not made that much progress since then, maybe 2-3 pounds. not highly critical at all, i know i still have a long ways to go to reach the body that i want. i think i am about 18% BF or so, down from about 23% or so. i will take a recent pic and see if i can PM it to you. work on that nerve!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> After I am done 'celebrating' my recent framed accomplishment, I may work up enough nerve. but I would have to be drunk when I hit the post reply. Hahahaha!


 :LOL: 




> i have some posted pics on here some where. it is a photobucket website i think. i need to take some new ones but have not made that much progress since then, maybe 2-3 pounds. not highly critical at all, i know i still have a long ways to go to reach the body that i want. i think i am about 18% BF or so, down from about 23% or so. i will take a recent pic and see if i can PM it to you. work on that nerve!!!!!


You owe me a pic too sir!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You owe me a pic too sir!!!


Oh. This didn't get by you?!?!?! LOL.

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh. This didn't get by you?!?!?! LOL.


Not much does GGR!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

even though i felt like dog ass yesterday, i still went run 3 miles. it wasn't fun, but i did it. diet was good yesterday although i feel like i may be under eating some. still having allergies/sinus problems today so i will take today off, plus, i have a fantasy football draft tonite!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you know why i stopped at half, because of this website!!! i could hear GB, twist, slim, and everyone else in my ear, "Are you really going to eat that!!!!" and yes, this dog is very BIG! didn't know how big until i googled his name, and his office is right down the way from mine!


Glad to hear this! Now if I could hear myself........




> RC. Would u be comfortable posting a picture? I can imagine u having a lot of fat for all the cardiovascular u do!! Are u being highly critical??? I haven't been able to post pics, but did use PM feature to send to selected mentors. 
> 
> After I am done 'celebrating' my recent framed accomplishment, I may work up enough nerve. but I would have to be drunk when I hit the post reply. Hahahaha!


oh phooey.....no photo in my inbox




> You owe me a pic too sir!!!


line up....




> Oh. This didn't get by you?!?!?! LOL.


does anything get by any of us? 




> even though i felt like dog ass yesterday, i still went run 3 miles. it wasn't fun, but i did it. diet was good yesterday although i feel like i may be under eating some. still having allergies/sinus problems today so i will take today off, plus, i have a fantasy football draft tonite!


3 miles is still 3 miles....TAKE IT!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

well I am taking the night off too...golfed today and it was so hard to get in and out of that golf cart for 18 holes.......LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> well I am taking the night off too...golfed today and it was so hard to get in and out of that golf cart for 18 holes.......LOL


didn't know that you were a golfer!!!! love the challenge of the sport!

----------


## RaginCajun

i took yesterday off hoping that i would feel somewhat better today. i should have went biking! i didn't sleep well (mind racing) and on top of it, my allergies are killin me! even though i feel bad, i am going run some this evening.

----------


## gbrice75

> i took yesterday off hoping that i would feel somewhat better today. i should have went biking! i didn't sleep well (mind racing) and on top of it, my allergies are killin me! even though i feel bad, i am going run some this evening.


Just my opinion - if you're feeling run down (or is it just allergies?) or under the weather, rest and recuperation is way more important than getting in a bit of cardio. Take care of yourself first, then get back into the swing of things full steam ahead.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just my opinion - if you're feeling run down (or is it just allergies?) or under the weather, rest and recuperation is way more important than getting in a bit of cardio. Take care of yourself first, then get back into the swing of things full steam ahead.


just bad allergies/ sinuses and not resting well. i don't think i feel run down cuz none of my muscles ache or anything to that matter. just haven't been sleeping good this week

----------


## gbrice75

> just bad allergies/ sinuses and not resting well. i don't think i feel run down cuz none of my muscles ache or anything to that matter. just haven't been sleeping good this week


Gotcha, carry on then!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> didn't know that you were a golfer!!!! love the challenge of the sport!


Well....let's just say I have the equipment!! LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i finally am moving in with a friend so yall should see some improvements on diet and exercise. i think my new place has a pool and gym so i will be taking it up a notch!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds good to me! That was pretty darn fast if you think about it. New job. New place. Now a pool and gym!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds good to me! That was pretty darn fast if you think about it. New job. New place. Now a pool and gym!


moving in with a friend that i went to college with, her and i use to party together............... she said she needs someone to help keep her motivated and she knows how i am so it works perfectly! and you already knew i was FAST!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> moving in *with a friend that i went to college with, her and i use to party together*............... she said she *needs someone to help keep her motivated* and she knows how i am so it works perfectly! and you already knew i was FAST!!!!!!!!!


humm...sounds like a plan is fallin into place! you are quick!!! what, a whole 2 weeks?!?

----------


## gbrice75

Congrats RC!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> humm...sounds like a plan is fallin into place! you are quick!!! what, a whole 2 weeks?!?


yeah.....looks like a little fine print to me....




> Congrats RC!


To the place or the girl?

----------


## SlimmerMe

double post...

you are one SPEEDY MAN!

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah.....looks like a little fine print to me....
> 
> 
> 
> To the place or the girl?


we used to be partners in crime! i dated a few of her friends. this new place is awesome! i feel like i am on vacation! the pool outside is not a lap pool so i will continue to look for a gym with a pool. i will be checking out the gym they have here tomorrow or maybe later on this evening to see what it has to offer. i may just try to work with this for the time being. monday, fasted AM cardio!!!!!!!! went grocery shopping and going to make some ground turkey/brown rice stuffed bell peppers!

----------


## RaginCajun

> double post...
> 
> you are one SPEEDY MAN!


you ought to see how fast my feet are! love the new avy

----------


## gbrice75

> To the place or the girl?


Was to the place, but ya know what? Why not to the girl too! Double congrats RC!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Was to the place, but ya know what? Why not to *the girl* too! Double congrats RC!


i think yall have the wrong picture here. she is like a sister to me

----------


## gbrice75

Bah, semantics!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i think yall have the wrong picture here. She is like a sister to me


that's precisely the one you need to be careful of my dear!




> bah, semantics!


exactly!

----------


## Twist

Ragins got a new gf

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ragins got a new gf


hahaha! would you date your sister? i am from the south but damn! love how yall ride people on here!

----------


## gbrice75

^^^  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

head feels like a circus, not hurting, just a circus. bout to go sweat these demons out!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

living with a party girl.....

might.....

be.......??????

----------


## RaginCajun

> living with a party girl.....
> 
> might.....
> 
> be.......??????


i know and if its get outta hand, i will just move. i did however have a blast last night, my calves are a lil sore from cuttin' a rug!

----------


## RaginCajun

i checked the fitness center for the place i live and there is enough to get it going right now. there are dumbbells up to 60lbs and there are treadmills, elliptical, and leg equipment. tomorrow i will do some fasted cardio. i cooked some stuffed bell peppers this evening (ground turkey, brown rice, portobello).

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i know and if its get outta hand, i will just move. i did however have a blast last night, my calves are a lil sore from cuttin' a rug!


Calves? just calves? :Big Grin: 




> i checked the fitness center for the place i live and there is enough to get it going right now. there are dumbbells up to 60lbs and there are treadmills, elliptical, and leg equipment. tomorrow i will do some fasted cardio. i cooked some stuffed bell peppers this evening (ground turkey, brown rice, portobello).


Are you also cookin' for the misses? Table for 2?

There is no taming you..............no matter WHO you are with, so HAVE FUN!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC...Was it a candlelit dinner for 2 last nite?!? Happy for you...dancing one night, dinner the next.....hummmmm. Sounds like you are having a delicious time!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, monday was a wash! i did not do fasted cardio yesterday because my A/C went out late sunday and woke up sweating all night long. i did eat good yesterday and that was the only positive. moving on.....

woke up, pissed excellence! did 30 minutes of fasted cardio on the treadmill and when i got in the lil fitness center, there were two girls already gettin' it! just more motivation for me to bust my ass!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC...Was it a candlelit dinner for 2 last nite?!? Happy for you...dancing one night, dinner the next.....hummmmm. Sounds like you are having a delicious time!!!



i always have candles lit!!! i like to have a 'zen' setting at all times. and yall crack me up with this girl stuff, she is my roommate!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Zen will do....WE LOVE ZEN!

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was good again today but work was very long. i plan on coming up with some type of routine to accommodate the fitness center, and have to try to find places to ride. i am going to have to look for a group or go find the local bike shop. i have to get back to two a days!

----------


## Twist

10 sets of 16 reps, 20 second rest between sets no more. 2 exercises per bodypart, full body workout 2-3 times per week.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 10 sets of 16 reps, 20 second rest between sets no more. 2 exercises per bodypart, full body workout 2-3 times per week.


i like it!!!! i will incorporate this in today, thanks. i am looking to turn my body into a fat burning furnace!

----------


## RaginCajun

did fasted cardio for 30 minutes again today. more girls in there today so gotta step it up! i will incorporate twist's lil workout this evening, barring getting home at 8pm. i have been on the road all week with work and not getting home until 730-8 and don't want to work out that late because i will never get to sleep.

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was good yesterday. i also did a catch a great workout yesterday. i didn't get home until almost 8 so, i cut the workout in half posted above. i loved the workout, it just took me a while to wind down. today, did fasted cardio for 30 minutes. feel a lil sluggish today because of the little sleep but i am in the office today so i won't be getting home late! i need to get a diet in order so that i can be more strict. i have been eating clean/good all week but haven't did macro's on anything. i think i want to a higher protein split and do some calorie cycling. GB's thread and transformation has me wanting this more and more, so thanks. looking forward to doing some type of cardio this evening, may just jump in the pool

----------


## SlimmerMe

Jump in! Cool off....swim....play.....dive...splash around.....meet more neighbors!

----------


## RaginCajun

DAMN! there is an ice cream party set up downstairs in my office building! i think the devil is in the building........

----------


## RaginCajun

> Jump in! Cool off....swim....play.....dive...splash around.....meet more neighbors!


looks like i will have to do some EXTRA cardio this evening!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> DAMN! there is an ice cream party set up downstairs in my office building! i think the devil is in the building........


Holiday weekend.....seems ALL tempting activities come outta the woodwork about now as everyone is trying to get the last bit of FUN IN! 




> looks like i will have to do some EXTRA cardio this evening!!!


that is one remedy.....BALANCE! WE ARE BEING TESTED DAILY!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> DAMN! there is an ice cream party set up downstairs in my office building! i think the devil is in the building........


So, how do you like your ice cream sundae asked the SHE DEVIL????

----------


## gbrice75

> DAMN! there is an ice cream party set up downstairs in my office building! i think the devil is in the building........


That fvcker seems to be in my building every damn day!

----------


## RaginCajun

> So, how do you like your ice cream sundae asked the SHE DEVIL????


how did you know the devil was a she..................

----------


## RaginCajun

well, didn't hit the best cardio session, only did 2 miles and jumped in the pool. i did fasted cardio for the 4th day in a row and plan on keeping this up. i really need to get the diet stricter but i know it will be really tough with football season here. i can lay off of the booze during the week, but the weekends are going to kill me!!! really need to nail this, goal is to have abs (at least 2 showing) next summer or sooner! lifting weights again will help me out because i was really missing that aspect of it even with all the nagging injuries. i plan on getting and supplementing a lot of omega-3 fish oils because of what sgt hartman posted yesterday on it. i honestly can not tell yall the last time that i didn't have some kind of pain. i do not take pain pills or anything for the pain, just use to it i guess. i hurt all the time but it hasn't slowed me down yet!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

He's in my company's kitchen again today man.... this time in the form of Dunkin Donuts muchkins and Tasteecake butterscotch krimpets. ARGH!

----------


## RaginCajun

> He's in my company's kitchen again today man.... this time in the form of Dunkin Donuts muchkins and Tasteecake butterscotch krimpets. ARGH!


damn!!! that is temptation at best! i am glad that they do not bring in stuff everyday or i would be in a pickle for sure!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Pickles would be a much better choice! HA HA!

Man this is a constant challenge, isn't it? As we try to have some sort of life in the process.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pickles would be a much better choice! HA HA!
> 
> Man this is a constant challenge, isn't it? As we try to have some sort of life in the process.


yes it is, and very difficult because i am very LIVELY!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Pickles would be a much better choice! HA HA!
> 
> Man this is a constant challenge, isn't it? As we try to have some sort of life in the process.





> yes it is, and very difficult because i am very LIVELY!!!


I like pickles.

On another note, I like food in general. Lots of it. Bad food. Horrible, unspeakable food. The more grease, the better. Deep fried? Just pour it right down my throat. Sweets??? I'm unstoppable!!! This, is the bane of my existence, lol!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I like pickles.
> 
> On another note, I like food in general. Lots of it. Bad food. Horrible, unspeakable food. The more grease, the better. Deep fried? Just pour it right down my throat. Sweets??? I'm unstoppable!!! This, is the bane of my existence, lol!


i come from the same place, and i like to cook, so its a double whammy! and being where i am from, all the food tastes soooo wonderful, pretty much has 'crack' like properties!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks OOCajun for the yogurt and cacao nibs idea. I got it from your pancake topping!

Great little treat~

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks OOCajun for the yogurt and cacao nibs idea. I got it from your pancake topping!
> 
> Great little treat~


no problem! i actually eat my cottage cheese like this for my after dinner crave. i do cottage cheese, 1/2 teaspoon of cocoa powder (unsweetened), splenda , and a lil dried goji berries for some crunch! i put it in the freezer for a while and tell myself it is ice cream!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Interesting. My bedtime snack is similar, sort of. 1/2 cup of 1% milkfat, no salt added cottage cheese, 1 scoop of protein powder of your choice (as usual for me, Myofusion tastes great), 1tsp natty PB (I prefer Smuckers Natural, Chunky), splash of fat free half and half. Mix all up and enjoy!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> how did you know the devil was a she..................


The HE DEVIL would be offering ribs with pizza and beer! LMAO!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> damn!!! that is temptation at best! i am glad that they do not bring in stuff everyday or i would be in a pickle for sure!


Food DEVIL is in my home at the moment and I am off for a long weekend!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> no problem! i actually eat my cottage cheese like this for my after dinner crave. i do cottage cheese, 1/2 teaspoon of cocoa powder (unsweetened), splenda , and a lil dried goji berries for some crunch! i put it in the freezer for a while and tell myself it is ice cream!!!!!!


This sounds really good...worth a post in the diet section as a dessert! yummy yum

----------


## RaginCajun

weekend recap: saturday, did a full body workout. really worked up an appetite. i cooked a whole wheat pizza with grilled chicken breast, spinach, portobello, fat-free mozzarella, sugar free marinara sauce, sauteed onions/bell peppers, and two teaspoons of gorganzola cheese. i also did drink some cold pops while watching the tigers kick the ducks ass! sunday, i rested. monday, i hit AM fasted cardio and then went to a pool party. the only bad thing that i ate the whole weekend was some whole wheat pizza crust and two whole wheat buns. other than that, it was some beers. 

today: i ate an oatmeal pancake and a had a protein drink and hit the gym (full body workout). pwo was oats and protein shake with cottage cheese, strawberries, and blueberries. snack was a chicken wrap. lunch was a hamburger on wheat bun loaded with veggies. supper was chicken n mixed greens. late snack is cottage cheese, protein powder, 1 tbsp almond butter, and some cocoa powder. 

i have been busy with work and do not know when i will be on the road and when i will be in the office. i make the best choices i can for lunch and sometimes i am too busy for a snack. i had a fantasy draft tonite so didn't do cardio this evening. will be doing fasted cardio in the AM, and plan on doing something whenever i get off, if it is at a decent time.

----------


## RaginCajun

haven't logged on here too much this week, that damn 'work' thing got in the way this week. i did do fasted cardio on wednesday and diet was good. thursday, did not workout and diet was not perfect at all, drank 6 beers watching the game and had 8 fried chicken wings with bleu cheese dipping sauce. other than that, the diet was good for the other parts of the day. today, diet has been okay so far, protein shake, cottage cheese with strawberries/blueberries, and two wheat wrap egg and sausage tacos. i know that i need to step it up in the weight room and with cardio. this week has been tough with being gone 12 hours of the day working on the road. i am glad to be back in the office today and need to really get some cardio in this weekend. i need to step up my game!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You will step it up..TRUST YOURSELF....like someone said earlier, we are not ROBOTS! YET!

I hear ya......I overdid last weekend myself......so back to logging in is the best way to recover and you did just that!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You will step it up..TRUST YOURSELF....like someone said earlier, we are not ROBOTS! YET!
> 
> I hear ya......I overdid last weekend myself......so back to logging in is the best way to recover and you did just that!


thanks! i know i have it in me, just need a good swift kick to rear!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC..I was wondering were you been! Thought it has something to do with the new gf...i mean room mate! Hahahaha. 

Don't be too hard on yourself..lots going on with you lately, new city, new job, new place, new gf....LMAO!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC..I was wondering were you been! Thought it has something to do with the new gf...i mean room mate! Hahahaha. 
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself..lots going on with you lately, new city, new job, new place, new gf....LMAO!


HAHAHAHAHA!! you clown you! yeah, life just gets in the way sometimes.

----------


## RaginCajun

ate protein pancakes with cottage cheese and strawberry topping with sugar free syrup. went hit a good full body workout then hit the pool for some laps. it is not a big pool but i did manage to swim for about 20 minutes. i had a protein shake after that, and then had some tilapia topped with raspberry chipotle sauce, spinach, whole wheat wrap. now, enjoying some football having a few cold pops!

----------


## gbrice75

The tilapia... your own recipe, or did you buy it somewhere? Sounds fvcking awesome, raspberry chipotle sauce! I want!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are sounding like a CHEF!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ate protein pancakes with cottage cheese and strawberry topping with sugar free syrup. went hit a good full body workout then hit the pool for some laps. it is not a big pool but i did manage to swim for about 20 minutes. i had a protein shake after that, and then had some tilapia topped with *raspberry chipotle sauce*, spinach, whole wheat wrap. now, enjoying some football having a few cold pops!


i want recipe too!!! gosh, you eating well...and not a few cold BEERS!! What's up??? you serious this week????

----------


## RaginCajun

> i want recipe too!!! gosh, you eating well...and not a few cold BEERS!! What's up??? you serious this week????


i love to cook and eat so when i do so, i make sure it delicious!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ 00CAJUN doesn't do anything half-way~

----------


## RaginCajun

did a good full body workout saturday that i am feeling today. i am also feeling that swim i did on saturday morning, my groin muscles are sore. slept in this morning, plan on going catch a good run this evening.

----------


## RaginCajun

i just ate a horrible lunch! fried chicken and french fries! i will be doing cardio later!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, after the bad lunch, i got it straightened out after that. slept in again today but am planning a vigorous full body workout this evening and plan on doing some cardio after. i know i keep saying this but i really need to get back focused on losing bodyfat. i do not think i have changed any, pants still loose and i guess you can say that i was 'maintaining.' no noticeable changes in my body except i can tell that i started hitting weights again, just feel stronger. the days that are throwing me off is me not being in the office. i will get this straightened up soon, and please feel free to rip and criticize me!

----------


## RaginCajun

> The tilapia... your own recipe, or did you buy it somewhere? Sounds fvcking awesome, raspberry chipotle sauce! I want!!!


i buy some chipotle raspberry marinade from whole foods. i know it has sugar in it but i think that is mainly from the raspberries. i will have to check the label tonight when i get home. the way i cook the fish, i just put some cajun spices on it before i put it in a hot pan with some EVOO. then, after i flip it once, i season the top again and add a tsp of the sauce on top, then flip and repeat until fish is flaking. the sugars from the sauce caramelize and form a thin crust on the fish, absolutely delicious! this can be used for making fish tacos, or just have some for a simple fish dish.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are sounding like a CHEF!


well, i love to cook and come from a family of great ones. i did work in restaurants in my younger days as a bartender/waiter, but had to jump in the kitchen sometimes when people wouldn't show or if they needed an extra hand. i have tons of recipes in my head and i have worked along side some great chefs.

----------


## RaginCajun

DAMMIT!!!!!! boss took us out to lunch today, FIVE GUYS!!! i did not indulge in the fries and keep the burger a small one with lots of veggies on it and no cheese/mayo. just when i try to get back serious, this shit happens!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, was not able to get my workout in, damn gym was closed for some shit, pissed me right off! so, i then decided to go run. did 3.5 miles in 45 minutes. diet was good after i ate that lunch, had a protein shake, then 1.5 cups egg whites topped with salsa and a salad, and then some cottage cheese with a 1/2 scoop of protein powder added. this morning, i had some cottage cheese with strawberries/blueberries and just had a protein shake. i was reading GB's thread and really like his new schedule that he has proposed. i want to try to do something like that but i know it will be hard for me on the weekends, i like to drink! i need to get a new weight so i can see at what calories to eat, i am still thinking i am at 182-185, so thinking 2100cals should be a good start. i will be ordering some protein soon and will have my work office stocked!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Back and forth and back and forth. Do I need to send in Twist? 

I understand....I DO I DO I DO! LIFE is not geared for this easily one bit....not one bit.

----------


## gbrice75

> i buy some chipotle raspberry marinade from whole foods. i know it has sugar in it but i think that is mainly from the raspberries. i will have to check the label tonight when i get home. the way i cook the fish, i just put some cajun spices on it before i put it in a hot pan with some EVOO. then, after i flip it once, i season the top again and add a tsp of the sauce on top, then flip and repeat until fish is flaking. the sugars from the sauce caramelize and form a thin crust on the fish, absolutely delicious! this can be used for making fish tacos, or just have some for a simple fish dish.


Awesome bro, I have a whole foods within walking distance from my house. I'm on this like flies on sh!t !!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome bro, I have a whole foods within walking distance from my house. I'm on this like flies on sh!t !!


G, the brand is Fredericksburg Farms, Raspberry Peach Chipotle Glaze. Nutrition Facts: serving size 2 tablespoons, cals 60, 0g fat, 16g carbs (sugar), 0g protein. is this too bad to have at night, 16g carbs? i do the serving size if i do two pieces of fish, but do half if only doing one. trust me, its 'crack-like'!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great workout today! did an upperbody workout then went old skool!!!! by old skool, i mean i went to my parking garage and ran up the stairs! it felt awesome! i did 7 flights, 4 times, pretty much was done after that. i plan on doing this after each workout i do. i think i will do this as my workout days and on my other days, fasted cardio and evening cardio! time to get back after it like i was before, two a days will be a must.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Back and forth and back and forth. Do I need to send in Twist? 
> 
> I understand....I DO I DO I DO! LIFE is not geared for this easily one bit....not one bit.


doesn't it seem that LIFE always gets in the way!!! and in doing my workout today i could here twist in my ear today tellin' me that i better get it!!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> G, the brand is Fredericksburg Farms, Raspberry Peach Chipotle Glaze. Nutrition Facts: serving size 2 tablespoons, cals 60, 0g fat, 16g carbs (sugar), 0g protein. is this too bad to have at night, 16g carbs? i do the serving size if i do two pieces of fish, but do half if only doing one. trust me, its 'crack-like'!!!!!


DAMN!!!! That's way too much sugar for me... i'm lucky if I get 16g sugar in a day, let alone a flavoring for fish lol! Oh well - it can always be part of a healthy-ish cheat meal!

And IMO yes - very bad at night - 16g of SUGAR, not necessarily carbs as a macro. You're spiking insulin before your lowest activity time of the day... think about it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> DAMN!!!! That's way too much sugar for me... i'm lucky if I get 16g sugar in a day, let alone a flavoring for fish lol! Oh well - it can always be part of a healthy-ish cheat meal!
> 
> And IMO yes - very bad at night - 16g of SUGAR, not necessarily carbs as a macro. You're spiking insulin before your lowest activity time of the day... think about it.


thats what i was thinking, was just maybe hoping it wasn't too bad.

----------


## RaginCajun

today, diet has been good but the tigers are on tonite so i know some 'pops' will be drank. i am loving hitting the weights again, i felt like an animal yesterday and plan to go run some stairs this evening before i catch the game!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great workout yesterday. i hit the parking garage stairs for 30 minutes straight and then hit the pool for 10 minutes of laps. overall, it was a great workout, i was whooped afterwards. while doing the stairs, i was joined by another guy who said he does it for an hour! i told him that i will be catching you soon! i really am liking the stairs and from what i remember, it is the most calorie burning exercise there is.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Stairs? Brave.....WHEW! Stairs will take it off!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Stairs? Brave.....WHEW! Stairs will take it off!


i am a risk taker...........and i love the pump it gives your legs! i usually go until either i can breath or i can't feel my legs! and i had to do something before twist popped up again!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i am a risk taker...........and i love the pump it gives your legs! i usually go until either i can breath or i can't feel my legs! and* i had to do something before twist popped up again!*


GOOD IDEA 'cause ya never know when he will come around and catch ya...

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a rest weekend and i felt like i needed it. as in rest, i mean no workouts planned. diet is going good so far today and nothing should screw it up. i am trying to get everything sorted up between workout and diet. i really want to try what GB's diet consists of, it may help me stay on tract better. one thing that i did do on saturday was stand on my roommates scale with my clothes on, scale said 184.9. i am ok with that number as it looks as if i haven't had any weight changes in about 2 months. i will start back with fasted cardio tomorrow morning and then try to low-to-no carbs after that to see how my body responds. i know that my weekends kill me so i will have to be super strict during the week. the two a days will start back tomorrow as well, and will mainly consist of cardio. i will try this for a few weeks and see what happens. i am also contemplating a 6 mile race in november so i am thinking that that will help me stay true to a schedule/routine. workout for today is full body (chest/back/shoulders/bi's/tri's)/abs and legs. i figure if i do this 3x a week plus add in some fasted cardio 5x week, with some additional cardio on non-lifting days should help me get my edge back.

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up and pissed excellence! i hit the gym for some fasted cardio, 400 cals burned. i had a great workout yesterday even though i didn't get the extra cardio in that i wanted to. my hammies were cramping up from working them so i was satisfied with resting them knowing i am going to give them hell this after noon. i am either going hit the parking garage stairs or going run for 45 minutes. i finally got some protein so diet is getting better by the day and i put half in an old jug and brought to work for those cravings. i cooked a bunch of chicken last night to bring to work to snack on, and i forgot them!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Back on track~ and running around again....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Back on track~ and running around again....


yes mam! i actually found a new spot to chase 'bunnies' again, and fired up about it!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great run yesterday evening, did 5 miles in 70 minutes. diet was good yesterday, even though i did slip in a glass of pinot noir, i cooked steak! 

this morning, did fasted cardio, 400cals burned. i am going back to BR and grabbing some things to bring back with me and the two most important things coming back are my blenders and scale.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> had a great run yesterday evening, did 5 miles in 70 minutes. diet was good yesterday, even though i did slip in a glass of pinot noir, i cooked steak! 
> 
> this morning, did fasted cardio, 400cals burned. i am going back to BR and grabbing some things to bring back with me and the two most important things coming back are my *blenders and scale.*


You got that right! I have 2 blenders. One for back-up. And the Pinot Noir? must have been a red wine night. I had some merlot myself along with a steak.....

----------


## gbrice75

Mmmm... Pinot Noir... the only red i'll happily drink!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mmmm... Pinot Noir... the only red i'll happily drink!


i love all types of wines. i can pretty much drink any of them. the pinot noir i had the other night was from some vineyard in oregon, pretty tasty! i have even made my own wine, its a coon ass thing!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good day yesterday. i did a quick upper body workout yesterday that really gave me a great pump. at one point, i thought my tricep was going to slap me! didn't have time to do cardio afterwards because the hot lil apartment manager invited everyone for happy hour down the street at a local watering hole. i figured it would be a good to meet some of the other people in my complex, plus, the manager is really sweet and hot! so i had two beers (some nice microbrew ipa) and stayed a lil while. 

three days in a row of fasted cardio and will be going for four tomorrow. i am still sore from running the other day so i am going to see how the old legs feel this evening and let that predict what i am going to do (either hitting the parking garage or chasing bunnies).

on another note, i keep burping up these damn fish oil pills! i even tried a well-known brand. any suggestions?

----------


## SlimmerMe

hmmmmmmm.....stayed a lil awhile....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

looks like you are doing great! keep up the awesome workouts!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> hmmmmmmm.....stayed a lil awhile....


hahaha! caught that didn't ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

> looks like you are doing great! keep up the awesome workouts!!


thanks babe! i had to do get something started that had more of a routine/schedule. i just do better when i have a plan, even though i am one of the most spontaneous people i know!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, just had a fabulous lunch. so i went venture to the galleria mall to grab some grub and while riding up the escalator, i got into a conversation with a couple. (i am one of those people who will talk in any situation) turns out, the guy is originally from baton rouge! i told him that i was looking for a quick bite and he said i have just the spot. he took me to Saks Fifth Ave!!! i was curious about it but then understood how it all played out. they serve lunch in their restaurant in the store and he told me to sit at the bar and tell them that you work in the galleria. i did so and upon saying that, i received my lunch for $10! best fish tacos i have ever eaten! (didn't eat the corn tortillas) i was surprised by this and the hot bartender looked at me and winked. when she gave me bill she said that my secret was safe with her, and i told her, you will definitely be seeing me again!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

went out yesterday and did a 4 mile run, took me 52 minutes. i just wasn't feeling it yesterday. i did eat good and cooked some steaks with sauteed onions, mushrooms, red bell pepper, garlic, and some spinach. i decided to take it easy this morning and laid off the legs. going hit a full body workout this evening when i get off. weigh in next monday to see where i stand, haven't weighed in since i moved.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well, just had a fabulous lunch. so i went venture to the galleria mall to *grab some grub* and while riding up the escalator, i got into a conversation with a couple. *(i am one of those people who will talk in any situation)* turns out, the guy is originally from baton rouge! i told him that i was looking for a quick bite and he said i have just the spot. he took me to Saks Fifth Ave!!! i was curious about it but then understood how it all played out. they serve lunch in their restaurant in the store and he told me to sit at the bar and tell them that you work in the galleria. i did so and upon saying that, i received my lunch for $10! best fish tacos i have ever eaten! (didn't eat the corn tortillas) i was surprised by this and the *hot bartender looked at me and winked.* when she gave me bill she said that my secret was safe with her, and i told her, you will definitely be seeing me again!!!


Grab some grub! LOL! Haven't heard that in awhile. And you will talk to most anyone? Really?

And I bet you do go back to Saks......for some more meals, that is.

Luv your new AVY! Looking leaner.....lots leaner.

----------


## gbrice75

FINALLY, we get a pic!! Dude, you're alot leaner than you let on IMO. Maybe i've told you that before via PM... but it's the truth.

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks to yall, i am working on it!!!! i still have a long way to go on this journey and feel like i will get there soon enough. i am almost settled in, somewhat, and still want to bring my mountain bike over here because there are tons of places to ride! i would be a lot better than this if i wasn't such a socialite! 


and yes slim, i can go up to anyone and try to strike up a conversation. not a shy bone in my body!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanks to yall, i am working on it!!!! i still have a long way to go on this journey and feel like i will get there soon enough. i am almost settled in, somewhat, and still want to bring my mountain bike over here because there are tons of places to ride! i would be a lot better than this if i wasn't such a socialite! 
> 
> 
> *and yes slim, i can go up to anyone and try to strike up a conversation. not a shy bone in my body!!!*


Wouldn't have known.....jk!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, couldn't wait til monday to weigh in, so i did this morning. weight 180.2 lbs!!! that means, in the 6-7 weeks that i have moved, i only gained 0.8lbs. my last weigh in was on the scale at 179.4 so i was thrilled when i saw 180! also, went have breakfast with a friend and lunch with mom, and both of them said that i looked slimmer, even though i knew i haven't lost really anything. that just fires me up to work harder at it, and i will!!!

----------


## -KJ-

Good to hear all is going well ragin!
Will be staying tuned
Am subscribe now...

----------


## gbrice75

> well, couldn't wait til monday to weigh in, so i did this morning. weight 180.2 lbs!!! that means, in the 6-7 weeks that i have moved, i only gained 0.8lbs. my last weigh in was on the scale at 179.4 so i was thrilled when i saw 180! also, went have breakfast with a friend and lunch with mom, and both of them said that i looked slimmer, even though i knew i haven't lost really anything. that just fires me up to work harder at it, and i will!!!


That's awesome bro, that would inspire anybody to kick ass!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well, couldn't wait til monday to weigh in, so i did this morning. weight 180.2 lbs!!! that means, in the 6-7 weeks that i have moved, i only gained 0.8lbs. my last weigh in was on the scale at 179.4 so i was thrilled when i saw 180! also, went have breakfast with a friend and lunch with mom, and *both of them said that i looked slimmer*, even though i knew i haven't lost really anything. that just fires me up to work harder at it, and i will!!!


Music to your ears I am sure! Perfect. Just perfect. Its working!

----------


## RaginCajun

i chose to sleep in this morning and will be killin it this evening. i need to hydrate my body, really put it thru some hell this past weekend. scale is back in the bathroom and i am thinking about weighing in every two weeks.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hum...seems you been making some progress! avy doesn't lie!

----------


## RaginCajun

> hum...seems you been making some progress! avy doesn't lie!


thanks babe! hope to have a better one in another month or two!

----------


## Back In Black

Any idea where your bodyfat is sitting at the moment, dude?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Any idea where your bodyfat is sitting at the moment, dude?


no idea, but i am thinking high teens. i carry a lot of fat in my chest and stomach area. i want to get down to 12 or so. thanks for stoppin by!

----------


## RaginCajun

as sluggish as i was yesterday, the only thing that brought me out of that funk was a sweat! i was not feeling it yesterday and almost decided not to workout, but i knew that i had to go do something. it wound up being the best move i made all day! it took a lot to get my shoes on but once i got in there, it was all focus. i had a great upperbody workout, mainly stressing on upper and lower back. after the workout, i headed for the parking garage stairs where i wore myself out. total overall time working out was 45 minutes, felt like an animal afterwards. just goes to show ya how working out/getting heart rate up will get your endorphins flowing!

did fasted cardio this AM, burned 300 cals. i think that i want to set a small goal, getting to 175lbs by my 30th birthday, which is in two weeks. i do not think i will have a problem reaching it and it will be a great accomplishment to see that on the scale. after that, only goal i have is to get the BF% lower and not worry so much about weight. SteM had asked where i was sitting on my BF, and i am thinking high teens. long journey still ahead, just truckin' along! 

and on another note, my motto is still living up to its hype: "GETTIN SHIT DONE IN THE ONE ONE!"

----------


## RaginCajun

well, did not get to do my evening cardio yesterday, life got in the way. worked late and then my manager/good friend went for a drink. he is stressed out with fam and job, so we went have a few cold pops. diet was good food wise yesterday, just the beer was bad! going get a full body workout today and going to hit the parking garage stairs after!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Balance. Priorities. Focus. Consistency. And all that good stuff......

----------


## Atwood

I am going to tell you the name of pill which is strongly recommended by the good doctor for the good health and as well as your strengthen your body muscles. Liquied b12 is the best pill and easily available in the market.

----------


## RaginCajun

i didn't do the workout posted above this evening but i did run 5 miles in 56 minutes and then hit the pool for 10 minutes for laps. my watch said that i burned over 1000 cals! i had to do something to make up for yesterday and evening and this morning. on another note, i went eat at Saks again and the bartender definitely remembered me!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Ah HAH! hmmmmmmmmmm.......I bet she did remember YOU!

----------


## RaginCajun

didn't have a good day yesterday diet wise (one bad meal--whole wheat pizza from wholefoods) and did not workout! i am calling it a 'carb' day and will have to hit the gym hard this evening. my calves and ankles are sore from running the other day, i really pushed so i may lay off the legs til saturday morning. i will have a better week next week in the gym, especially focusing on fasted cardio!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted cardio is the ticket I think....especially for us! And I plan to return to it when I ramp back up.

----------


## RaginCajun

had some good workouts over the weekend but the diet was not where it needs to be. tooo much beer and cocktails!!! i know next weekend will be much in the same but i will have to hit it hard this week. need to stay really sharp during the week!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Just as a bit of a reminder sprinkled with tough love.....
Remember when Fireguy said something to the effect of: if the weekend is not dialed in then that is something like 33% of your time off and results might not be forthcoming since too high of a percent of your time off...

Something to think about. I know this is not what you wanted to hear and I know football season is a huge temptation for you so try to be very aware of what all you are doing over the weekend. I wish being SOCIAL didn't mean backtracking....I really really do. If you can figure it out let me know!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just as a bit of a reminder sprinkled with tough love.....
> Remember when Fireguy said something to the effect of: if the weekend is not dialed in then that is something like 33% of your time off and results might not be forthcoming since too high of a percent of your time off...
> 
> Something to think about. I know this is not what you wanted to hear and I know football season is a huge temptation for you so try to be very aware of what all you are doing over the weekend. I wish being SOCIAL didn't mean backtracking....I really really do. If you can figure it out let me know!


thanks slim. i know that is my problem but i live life. i know i can get there a whole lot faster if i was strict on the weekends, but it may not just happen yet. fireguy is totally right with that statement because when i was training for that triathlon, i was killing it on the weekends as well. next few weeks are tough, heading to LSU/FLA game in baton rouge this weekend and then hitting nola for my bday in two weeks for the saints game. yup, gonna be tough!!!! thanks for reminding me, i always love tough love, or rough love, or whatever!

----------


## RaginCajun

i think i am deciding to do a 6 mile run in a month, so i will be focusing on running for the next month to build up my stamina. i should be able to run the whole thing by the race day, did 4.2 miles yesterday in 50 minutes and still had some gas in the tank. i need to build up my legs again so i will add a mile every week until race day. i did do fasted cardio this morning and will be trying to do that at least 4 times a week or more. i will also be doing cardio after my upperbody workouts, which lately, has been the parking garage stairs. hopefully this race will keep me really focused on training, even though i know there will be some battles!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Balance.... and you will be able to move forward. Perhaps at a bit of a slower pace never-the-less still forward motion which is the name of the game....

----------


## RaginCajun

i guess i could copy and paste what i said yesterday. after work i did 4 miles in 51 minutes. this morning, did fasted cardio, burned about 350 cals. i joined in on that challenge deal so i guess its off to the races!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i guess i could copy and paste what i said yesterday. after work i did 4 miles in 51 minutes. this morning,* did fasted cardio,* burned about 350 cals. i joined in on that challenge deal so i guess its off to the races!!!!


perfect!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great upper body workout yesterday, gave my legs some rest. did fasted cardio this morning but only did 250 cals, i was starving!

----------


## gbrice75

Sounds like you're on track RC... good to see that!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you're on track RC... good to see that!!


on track now, but saturday i will blow it all!

----------


## gbrice75

> on track now, but saturday i will blow it all!


Must've missed something - what's Saturday?

----------


## RaginCajun

LSU/Florida game. headin back to BR to catch it. tailgating, so ya know what that insinuates! PARTY! it will be an all day event so i know i will be puttin some miles on my feet

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i did what i said i was going to do. i put my body thru hell and back! brought the mountain bike back so planning to go trek around this evening. i can tell whatever i am doing is working. one of my friends told me that i am losing my toosh, as she slapped the hell out of it. she told me i need to go buy new clothes cuz my jeans didn't fit my butt right anymore. looks like i need to go shopping

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well, i did what i said i was going to do. i put my body thru hell and back! brought the mountain bike back so planning to go trek around this evening. i can tell whatever i am doing is working. *one of my friends told me that i am losing my toosh, as she slapped the hell out of it. she told me i need to go buy new clothes cuz my jeans didn't fit my butt right anymore. looks like i need to go shopping*


THAT'S IT! You got it going ...Don't ya just love it?

----------


## RaginCajun

> THAT'S IT! You got it going ...Don't ya just love it?


yes indeed!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good one yesterday. took the mountain bike out for some riding, did 8+ miles, took roughly an hour. i didn't just cruise the sidewalk either, i took every downhill full speed and climbed up every uphill to the point where my legs were about to give out. diet was good yesterday and it will be good today. did fasted cardio this morning and will be doing something this evening, maybe a workout and a ride. on another note, i must hold water like a woman. my weight yesterday 184.6, weight today 180.0.

----------


## SlimmerMe

GOOD GRIEF! 4.6 overnight! Goody for you~

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great humpday! i did not get off of work til late so only did an upperbody workout, in which i killed it for 40 minutes. i can tell i really hit my back well. did fasted cardio again this morning, burned 300 cals, then did a nice stretch. weight, 180.0

----------


## SlimmerMe

Good again....held it another day....

----------


## RaginCajun

went to Saks again for lunch, had a smoked salmon omlet w/ spinach and fresh fruit. i sat next to this hot ass blonde haired woman from scotland today (amanda) and we immediately began talking. she has my number and says she may invite me to a house warming party once she has it fully decorated, or sexy (in a scottish accent) as she put it. we made small talk for a while, pretty incredible woman. her husband must be lucky to have such a nice/intelligent/damn hot wife! hope she invites me so i can meet some of her people, if they are anything like her, watch out!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

decided to rest yesterday evening and this morning. have no plans for the evening so may go ride or run. i plan to getting a fullbody workout tomorrow followed by some cardio, probably a long mtn bike ride. weight is exactly the same, 180.0lbs. no wild plans for this weekend but next weekend will not be the same case

----------


## SlimmerMe

> decided to rest yesterday evening and this morning. have no plans for the evening so may go ride or run. i plan to getting a fullbody workout tomorrow followed by some cardio, probably a long mtn bike ride. weight is exactly the same, 180.0lbs. * no wild plans for this weekend* but next weekend will not be the same case


well I made up for it yesterday.....believe me.

----------


## RaginCajun

no plans for the weekend........ended up being wild! got drunk as a skunk, put the keys all in the wrong car, busted my ass in the shower, now they call me smilely! chipped my left front tooth and now i can't feel my left shoulder. life's tough!

----------


## gbrice75

Jesus Christ bro!!! Sounds like a great time, minus the tooth... OUCH!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

OH MY! You were on a roll too....sounds like a fun time. And I thought you were waiting for next weekend to do this! LOL!

Hope you have a good dentist.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> no plans for the weekend........ended up being wild! got drunk as a skunk, put the keys all in the wrong car, busted my ass in the shower, now they call me smilely! chipped my left front tooth and now i can't feel my left shoulder. life's tough!


wow...what a wild partee!! about a year ago, I hadn't eaten much all day and a gf stopped by. had a bottle of wine. I crawled up the stairs and stumbled in the bathroom, hit the tub...but didn't crack any teeth - thank goodness....rest up and make your dentist appt!! LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

searching for a dentist now. i am just glad i didn't expose a nerve or something. my shoulder is still banged up so i will take today to rest. along with this chipped tooth and jacked up shoulder my allergies are in full bloom, can barely breathe! hopefully tomorrow i will be feeling better so i can get active again.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Rest

----------


## RaginCajun

> Rest


i will try but rest is one thing i am not good at!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Precisely why I said it. You are wired tight and REST is needed now so you can catch your breath and repair and heal.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Precisely why I said it. You are wired tight and REST is needed now so you can catch your breath and repair and heal.


thanks babe as always and will try!

----------


## gbrice75

How u feeling today RC? Wanna meet up for a few shots? 

lol sorry man, couldn't resist. Hope you're feeling better though, for real!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> How u feeling today RC? Wanna meet up for a few shots? 
> 
> lol sorry man, couldn't resist. Hope you're feeling better though, for real!


hell yeah, do i look like a bitch??? hahaha! i deserved that!

----------


## RaginCajun

as i pissed excellence this morning on my 30th bday, i took some time to reflect on the year that i have been having. its been a great ride this year and been riding a high ever since i completed that triathlon. now, new city, new job, new people, life is getting good! i do have a wild weekend planned so i am packing with me: shoulder pads, helmet, and MOUTHPIECE! i will definitely not forget this bday, especially from the pictures!!!

hit my lowest weight ever in 15 or so years today, 178.0lbs!

oh yeah, thanks to the site for the bday email!

----------


## SlimmerMe

:Birthday:  :Aamagic:  :1genie:  :Martini:  :Birthday Cake:

----------


## gbrice75

Happy Birthday brother!!

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks yall 2! yall have been here since the beginning and i thank yall more than yall know! once this injury gets better, back at like i was before, ANIMAL STYLE!

----------


## SlimmerMe

:0jackson:  :AaMusic3:  :0ae86hump:  :Cheers:  :Party Smiley TAP: Question: will you be an animal tonight?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Question: will you be an animal tonight?


you know the answer to that before you even asked it my dear!  :2MODhappyslk:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> as i pissed excellence this morning on my 30th bday, i took some time to reflect on the year that i have been having. its been a great ride this year and been riding a high ever since i completed that triathlon. now, new city, new job, new people, life is getting good! i do have a wild weekend planned so i am packing with me: shoulder pads, helmet, and MOUTHPIECE! i will definitely not forget this bday, especially from the pictures!!!
> 
> hit my lowest weight ever in 15 or so years today, 178.0lbs!
> 
> oh yeah, thanks to the site for the bday email!


Happy Birthday!!! 30...awh sweet!! Well seems you made the most of the last of your 20's...lots of accomplishments. Congrats on your new low! Enjoy your Birthday weekend, but please put in that mouth piece!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy Birthday!!! 30...awh sweet!! Well seems you made the most of the last of your 20's...lots of accomplishments. Congrats on your new low! Enjoy your Birthday weekend, but please put in that mouth piece!!!!


thanks!!!!!! and i will have my chin strap buckled tightly!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Well.......??? How ya doing?

----------


## RaginCajun

well, my head feels like a pinata!!!!! or maybe a circus! had a blast last night. interesting thing was i ran into a girl that i use to kind of date in BR. its a small world out there! shoulder is feelin better, guess it needed some lube, so hopefully i will be rehabbing it next week. this log will start to look normal again somewhere around humpday of next week! i am ready to get back to grinding!

----------


## SlimmerMe

and.......the rest of the story in the fine print above? HA HA! TEE HEE HEE!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am pretty sure the chapter will continue this weekend.................

----------


## RaginCajun

> and.......the rest of the story in the fine print above? HA HA! TEE HEE HEE!


nope, not what ya think, but she did say that she still has my number. the thing is, she had her chance, i'm a hard catch!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nope, not what ya think, but she did say that she still has my number. the thing is, she had her chance, i'm a hard catch!


x TEN TRILLION! Snooze ya loooooooooooooooooooozzzzzzzze. NEXT!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i am pretty sure the chapter will continue this weekend.................


looking forward to reading rest of the book!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

nothing really to report except that i have had 3 horrible meals in two days! whole foods pizza, some fabulous bday cake that my roomie got me, and i ate Five Guys today (no fries). hopefully next tuesday i will get back in the swing of things! and yes, it says tuesday cuz i already know i am going to have a bad case of the MONDAYS!

----------


## RaginCajun

just wanted to throw a quote out there that i read today and really liked...............

"A KEY TO SUCCESS IN ANY WALK OF LIFE IS HAVING A SHORT MEMORY AND A THICK SKIN!"

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^luv that! so true!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i survived. had an awesome weekend! still trying to rehydrate and recoup my body, i put it thru hell! will be getting back in the groove with cardio tomorrow, no weights until this shoulder is fully healed. ready to get back at it!

----------


## gbrice75

> well, i survived. had an awesome weekend! still trying to rehydrate and recoup my body, i put it thru hell! will be getting back in the groove with cardio tomorrow, no weights until this shoulder is fully healed. ready to get back at it!


Details good sir, we need to live vicariously through you!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Details good sir, we need to live vicariously through you!


details........can't give them all, have to keep inquiring minds wondering. here are some: won at the craps table (but blew it all back, not gambling) , Saints kicked ass, best friends in the world, kept all my teeth (mouthpiece was in the entire time!), and ate some fabulous restaurants around the city. i even would say that i got some cardio in with all the walking/dancing that i did, prob walked over 30+ miles in the time i was gone.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> just wanted to throw a quote out there that i read today and really liked...............
> 
> "A KEY TO SUCCESS IN ANY WALK OF LIFE IS HAVING A SHORT MEMORY AND A THICK SKIN!"


HOW appropriate this is right this second.....LOVE IT! PERFECT...just perfect.....you must be psychic

----------


## gbrice75

> details........can't give them all, have to keep inquiring minds wondering. here are some: won at the craps table (but blew it all back, not gambling) , Saints kicked ass, best friends in the world, kept all my teeth (mouthpiece was in the entire time!), and ate some fabulous restaurants around the city. i even would say that i got some cardio in with all the walking/dancing that i did, prob walked over 30+ miles in the time i was gone.


Awesome bro, sounds like you had the time of your life! 

Yea, sorry I should have known - we wouldn't want you divulging too much info and effectively incriminating yourself!  :Wink/Grin: 




> HOW appropriate this is right this second.....LOVE IT! PERFECT...just perfect.....you must be psychic


I know what this is about, and yea... wow

----------


## RaginCajun

> HOW appropriate this is right this second.....LOVE IT! PERFECT...just perfect.....you must be psychic


sometimes, i like to think so!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome bro, sounds like you had the time of your life! 
> 
> Yea, sorry I should have known - we wouldn't want you divulging too much info and effectively incriminating yourself! 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what this is about, and yea... wow




i have the time of my life every moment that i can! only have one of them so i try to make the best of it! and i DO IT BIG!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

just got some horrible news. my mother just informed me that our dog of 12 years has a tumor on his liver. it really sucks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ this is frightening to hear. I am so sorry. Really am. Dogs teach us so much in life. And they are so innocent and full of love. Hope you have some good quality time while you can. :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sorry to hear about your dog....they are family

re: DETAILS....as a woman I appreciate that some TRUSTED men hold my secrets....but sure don't mind a little juice on others....Respect to ya!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ this is frightening to hear. I am so sorry. Really am. Dogs teach us so much in life. And they are so innocent and full of love. Hope you have some good quality time while you can.


its his time but is really does suck because he is a great dog. more obedient than the golden retriever i had as a child. hopefully they will get another one. and thanks!

----------


## RaginCajun

> sorry to hear about your dog....they are family
> 
> re: DETAILS....as a woman I appreciate that some TRUSTED men hold my secrets....but sure don't mind a little juice on others....Respect to ya!!!


a gentlemen never tells....................

----------


## gbrice75

> just got some horrible news. my mother just informed me that our dog of 12 years has a tumor on his liver. it really sucks!


Fawk man... I'm REALLY sorry to hear about this bro... I have 2 dogs, both 13. One since she was 3 months old, the other a year (both shelter rescues) old... they're like our children, definite members of the family and my heart breaks when I think about the fact we probably don't have much time left with them... 

My heart goes out to you and your fams... just enjoy her, love her, pamper her and give her the best quality of life you possibly can while she's with you.  :Frown:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> a gentlemen never tells....................


That's right and a rare breed you are. Few left.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fawk man... I'm REALLY sorry to hear about this bro... I have 2 dogs, both 13. One since she was 3 months old, the other a year (both shelter rescues) old... they're like our children, definite members of the family and my heart breaks when I think about the fact we probably don't have much time left with them... 
> 
> My heart goes out to you and your fams... just enjoy her, love her, pamper her and give her the best quality of life you possibly can while she's with you.


thanks bud! yup, he is definitely a part of the family. went they got rid of me (went off to college) they replaced me with a dog!

----------


## gbrice75

> thanks bud! yup, he is definitely a part of the family. went they got rid of me (went off to college) they replaced me with a dog!


I've been planning to put a scrapbook together of my dogs... something to memorialize them that I can go through when they're gone... pictures, a list of nicknames we've called them over the years, any cute stories I could think of, and of course a few locks of cut/shaven hair.  :Wink: 

Just something to think about, maybe you'd want to do it too.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I've been planning to put a scrapbook together of my dogs... something to memorialize them that I can go through when they're gone... pictures, a list of nicknames we've called them over the years, any cute stories I could think of, and of course a few locks of cut/shaven hair. 
> 
> Just something to think about, maybe you'd want to do it too.


oh trust me, my mom has plenty of pictures of him! i was dating a girl who was in photography in college when he was a pup and i got some great black/white pics of him done for christmas on year. came out awesome! i still have momentos of my golden also.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> a *gentlemen* never tells....................


There are some in this forum I would like to meet....and you happen to be one of em

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ x 2

----------


## RaginCajun

> There are some in this forum I would like to meet....and you happen to be one of em





> ^^ x 2


i am flattered!!!!!!!!! cheeks red! i am in houston, so look me up if yall are ever around! never a dull moment here!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good day yesterday, went on a 3.75 mile run. it took me 47 minutes which is slow but it felt good to get out there and sweat. weight was 178 today so no weight change over the past week.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i am flattered!!!!!!!!! cheeks red! i am in houston, so look me up if yall are ever around! never a dull moment here!!!


never a dull moment wherever you are!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i am flattered!!!!!!!!! cheeks red! i am in *houston, so look me up* if yall are ever around! never a dull moment here!!!


now I do get over to Houston on occassion! in fact I was nearby in Sept...maybe next time...

----------


## RaginCajun

> now I do get over to Houston on occassion! in fact I was nearby in Sept...maybe next time...


interesting....................

----------


## RaginCajun

i need to get back to doing fasted cardio again. been F'N off these past two weeks and need to get my head back in it. diet has not been overly bad but i have not been as active as i would like to. weekend should be another wild one, i love halloween!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i need to get back to doing fasted cardio again. been F'N off these past two weeks and need to get my head back in it. diet has not been overly bad but i have not been as active as i would like to. weekend should be another wild one, i love halloween!!!


After this weekend you'll get back into the swing. 
I luv Halloween too. Got my sexy pirate costume complete with skull and crossbone belt and hat. Did I mention that I need double sided tape for the plunging neckline. And the skirt is a little high cut on one side. Gotta luv it. Only day of the year I can get away with this at work. LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> After this weekend you'll get back into the swing. 
> I luv Halloween too. Got my sexy pirate costume complete with skull and crossbone belt and hat. Did I mention that I need double sided tape for the plunging neckline. And the skirt is a little high cut on one side. Gotta luv it. Only day of the year I can get away with this at work. LOL


pics!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

finally got some good sleep last night. went run 4 miles this morning in this glorious weather! gonna try to catch a nap before the festivities begin tonight. definitely will have the mouthpiece in again!

----------


## SlimmerMe

happy halloween!

----------


## RaginCajun

> happy halloween!


thanks!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great weekend and a good spook day! i have not had the chance to do fasted cardio this week yet, big boss is in town and we have projects coming up, so i have been grinding! i did go on a 4.2 mile run yesterday, took me 50 minutes. i pushed it pretty good and i can feel it in my calves. my shoulder is starting to feel better but i will have to lay off of it probably for another month, which is going to drive me bonkers!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad to hear your shoulder feels better....PLEASE keep resting it so it can heal! Needs to repair before you head back out the gate......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> pics!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's a pic.....per your request!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^Those boots are made for walkin'.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Here's a pic.....per your request!!!!!


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! nice!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to hear your shoulder feels better....PLEASE keep resting it so it can heal! Needs to repair before you head back out the gate......


thanks and i need to keep hearing this because my head is hard as titanium!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ that is why I remind you......

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good day yesterday. diet was good and went on a 4.75 mile run, took me 53 minutes. one thing i am having problems with is my GPS on my iphone. i have been doing about the same run everyday, give or take some inclines, and my GPS says something different every time. i use mapmybike and it is usually accurate. maybe it loses signal or something along the path i take, dunno. my calves are definitely sore today so going to stay off the legs today and rest, as hard as that is going to be with the weather like this!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ that is why I remind you......


and i appreciate it every time!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well so much for me resting my legs, i couldn't sit still with all the women jogging around me apartment complex! i am easily motivated by hot bodied females! just got done doing a 2 mile run, took 20 minutes, and then i did abs until i couldn't breathe!

----------


## RaginCajun

i took off and rested yesterday. diet was not good, had beer and pizza! coworker of mine called me and asked if i wanted to grab a beer with him and his friends. without much arm twisting i obliged! we got together and went play bingo! i was like bingo? seriously? it was awesome!!!!! you can bring your own wine/liquor and your own food! there must have been about 500 deep in there with some serious talent walking around. we got warned for acting up and they threatened to throw us out! all in all, i had a blast! and even met a cute chicka!

----------


## gbrice75

C'mon bro... i'm tired of coming in here and seeing NO PICS!!!! When are we gonna get updates?? 

lol, breakin' your balls man, idk if it's a comfort level thing, and if so then by no means do I want to pressure you. But if it's anything else, laziness (I know I hate taking em, cropping em, editing my face out, resizing, etc) - i'm gonna have to kick your ass!  :Wink: 

Oh, and to GGR - look at lil' miss confidence, posting pics, struttin' her stuff - I love it, and you deserve it! I hope it's a very freeing feeling. Actually, I KNOW it is.

----------


## RaginCajun

> C'mon bro... i'm tired of coming in here and seeing NO PICS!!!! When are we gonna get updates?? 
> 
> lol, breakin' your balls man, idk if it's a comfort level thing, and if so then by no means do I want to pressure you. But if it's anything else, laziness (I know I hate taking em, cropping em, editing my face out, resizing, etc) - i'm gonna have to kick your ass! 
> 
> Oh, and to GGR - look at lil' miss confidence, posting pics, struttin' her stuff - I love it, and you deserve it! I hope it's a very freeing feeling. Actually, I KNOW it is.


well GB, at the moment i am the whitest i have ever been so don't wanna go blinding anyone on here just yet! are you bussin' my balls cuz of your speedo pic pickle? hahaha! i want to hit it harder before i post up a pic so that everyone can see the difference. i wish i had the discipline that others and you have so that i can kick this fat's ass, but i know don't. i like to play too much to give 100% to my diet. i would have to say that i do good about 5 out 7 days diet wise, just those adult beverages get me! i need to find a good woman that will keep my ass in line!!!!

and you are right about GGR! look at her strut!!!

----------


## gbrice75

haha I hear you on the whiteness... I'll be honest, I get a spray tan (that cheap booth) once a week, even in the winter lmao!!! 

I hear you about wanting to look your best, pics being shockers, etc - I am just hoping you're not being too tough on yourself. Last time you sent me pics via PM, you were alot leaner than I expected to see based on your self description. Posting pics might motivate you when you see others comments - even critical. I know that worked for me. 

Whatever you decide, we're behind u bro. 

And GOTDAMN that speedo nightmare pickle thing i'm in!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> haha I hear you on the whiteness... I'll be honest, I get a spray tan (that cheap booth) once a week, even in the winter lmao!!! 
> 
> I hear you about wanting to look your best, pics being shockers, etc - I am just hoping you're not being too tough on yourself. Last time you sent me pics via PM, you were alot leaner than I expected to see based on your self description. Posting pics might motivate you when you see others comments - even critical. I know that worked for me. 
> 
> Whatever you decide, we're behind u bro. 
> 
> And GOTDAMN that speedo nightmare pickle thing i'm in!!!!


i know i am hard on myself, we are our own best/worst critics! i may get some pics taken next week, perhaps in a speedo so you don't have to do it alone!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i know i am hard on myself, we are our own best/worst critics! i may get some pics taken next week, perhaps in a speedo so you don't have to do it alone!


Oh, I am all eyes....I think pics are a good thing to post. I struggled with it initially and could never have posted by starting pics until I got into shape and had something better to show. I also know that I got more structured advice on workout and place to focus after pics. So I am a fan....and in a speedo, well, you will get a good read on your bf% cuz there is NO PLACE to hide...LMBO!!!!

I never thought RC was really terribly out of shape (for what it is worth).

----------


## SlimmerMe

no place to hide! LOL! you are so funny GGR!

----------


## RaginCajun

hahahaha! its so easy to get you gals worked up! no speedo pick here until i feel i am ready for it. i look the same as in my avi right now, and since my shoulder injury, really been depressed about not being able to lift. i may have to bust the camo speedo out for a pic one day!

----------


## SlimmerMe

We have patience......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Deal. U in camo speedo and me in my 4 inch camo heels and bikini. LOL!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Deal. U in camo speedo and me in my 4 inch camo heels and bikini. LOL!!!


that works for me! just have to wait until i am ready! be like opening up a present

----------


## SlimmerMe

> that works for me! just have to wait until i am ready! *be like opening up a present*


no doubt....

----------


## RaginCajun

well work has me swamped so having been updating enough. weekend, diet wasn't great but did manage to walk a mile and ride 2 miles. monday, went on a 2.75 run, took 32 min. did fasted cardio, 320cals this morning. well, gotta run, hitting the road for work related shit, not happy, it throws my eating habit/schedule off!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ just try to do what you can do especially cardio if you can get it in while on the road.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well work has me swamped so having been updating enough. weekend, diet wasn't great but did manage to walk a mile and ride 2 miles. monday, went on a 2.75 run, took 32 min. did fasted cardio, 320cals this morning. well, gotta run, hitting the road for work related shit, not happy, it throws my eating habit/schedule off!!!!


Yeah, but it's a paycheck! I can't even use travel as an excuse for my sweet tooth today.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did fasted cardio again this morning, had women in there so I wound up doing 400 cals. I did go run yesterday also, did 2 miles n 22 minutes. Plan on gettin it again this evening. On the move again for work so food choices will be critical!

And thanks ladies!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted cardio is the way to go and you are doing it!

----------


## gbrice75

> Did fasted cardio again this morning, had women in there so I wound up doing 400 cals. I did go run yesterday also, did 2 miles n 22 minutes. Plan on gettin it again this evening. *On the move again for work so food choices will be critical!*
> 
> And thanks ladies!


Always makes this lifestyle so tough - I give you alot of credit. To be honest, I don't think I could handle it. I'm very fortunate to be in the same place, with a microwave etc. and nobody really hassles me about all the time spent in the kitchen. Respect!!

----------


## RaginCajun

I didn't do such a good job at lunch but for some reason I was craving carbs, so I carbed up. Definitely going do some more cardio whenever I get home. I know I could have made a better decision, kicked myself in the ass after I was done demolishing a large carbful meal. Oh well, it's n the past so F it, gotta push on!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Always makes this lifestyle so tough - I give you alot of credit. To be honest, I don't think I could handle it. I'm very fortunate to be in the same place, with a microwave etc. and nobody really hassles me about all the time spent in the kitchen. Respect!!


I get hassled about lunch everyday! Even at my old job (miss studying boobs  :Frown: ) the ladies would all want to know what I was eating and picked on me everytime! I loved it and still do!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep pluggin' away.....

----------


## RaginCajun

did 2 miles in 20 minutes and then i actually hit a lil weights! i didn't go over 15lbs and did not involve and exercises that pertained to my injury. i did, however, do some rehab exercises that one of my friends (Phys Therapist) gave me. so, i should be sore in the morning in a good way! plan on doing some fasted cardio again in the AM. i definitely will have to sharpen up my eating when out and i will do so ASAP. even thought i know i have margaritas and movies planned on sat nite and plan on going double down on bingo tomorrow night!

----------


## RaginCajun

did fasted cardio this morning, did 30 min on elliptical machine, burned about 300 cals. weight has went up since i ramped up the cardio? i know some is water and some is diet, but my weight usually does this when i start working harder.

----------


## RaginCajun

made it thru the weekend without any injuries! i was worried about where my weight would be this week, but it pretty much the same, 178 lbs. yesterday, i did a 2 mile run in 19 minutes and then hit a light weight full body workout specifically trying to work on my rotator cuff in my left arm/shoulder. the pain is less and less everyday so i am hoping to be back like an animal on the weights sooner than later. i guess i will try to round out the year by shooting for 175 lbs, that will be over 20 pounds lost for the 2011 year. i have kept good records of everything that i have done since the beginning of the year so i can definitely see where i hit speed bumps and what not. 175 lbs should be no problem and i will push for more!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good work cajun.. Glad to see u made it thru the weekend uninjured  :Smilie:  i know how shoulder injuries can be.. Has mine scoped in march.. Still not 100% may never be i guess ...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good work cajun.. Glad to see u made it thru the weekend uninjured  i know how shoulder injuries can be.. Has mine scoped in march.. Still not 100% may never be i guess ...


thanks for stopping by. injured my shoulder by trying to catch myself while slipping in the shower, busted my front left tooth also! its hard on these streets!

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was ok yesterday. ran 1.5 miles in 13 minutes and then hit a light workout. i concentrated on my rotator cuff cuz thats what i think i messed up.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

20 this year is an accomplishment! Pls share how to drop those 5 more by end of year. I am struggling with those 5!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Lunch aside (as seen in the other thread) you are doing great in the BIG PICTURE!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 20 this year is an accomplishment! Pls share how to drop those 5 more by end of year. I am struggling with those 5!!!!


thanks but i am not there yet! one way that i can help is chasin ya around! HA! its all about diet and i will just have to tighten up

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lunch aside (as seen in the other thread) you are doing great in the BIG PICTURE!


thanks slim, lunch has been my nemesis as of late and i will get this straightened out soon. always love your avi's!!! the new one in particular, she is running from the indians as i can see, but it is hard to tell what the silhouette of the woman to the left is doing and the one on right? is this a drawing of yours? looks kind of like a norman rockwell piece. maybe GGR could use that indian to chase her to help out wit those 5 lbs!

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was not good today! i did manage to run 2 miles but my left calf and knee are actin' up. the left knee is an old injury flaring up (tore my MCL off my knee a mosh pit in nola in 2001) from the weather changing. i got invited to go to austin for the weekend for UT game so i will make sure to pack my mouthpiece!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> diet was not good today! i did manage to run 2 miles but my left calf and knee are actin' up. the left knee is an old injury flaring up (tore my MCL off my knee a mosh pit in nola in 2001) from the weather changing. i got invited to go to austin for the weekend for UT game *so i will make sure to pack my mouthpiece*!


Lol! Any incidents over the weekend? ; ) 

Hope you had a good time at the game. Went to my first UT game this season and had a blast. Seems like you always have a great time on the weekends.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol! Any incidents over the weekend? ; ) 
> 
> Hope you had a good time at the game. Went to my first UT game this season and had a blast. Seems like you always have a great time on the weekends.


i didn't have any injury incidents but i did have an absolute blast!!!! i always have fun, cuz ya only live once and i make sure that i live it while i have it!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a blast in austin, can't wait to go back! met some of the UT cheerleaders and i love the way they look in those outfits!!! i had a good workout yesterday, actually hit some weights. my legs are sore but i didn't over do it on the shoulder exercises. i did do some a lot of rotator cuff exercises to try to rehab my left shoulder that i f'ed up. i have been busy with work, so haven't been on here as much of late and i can tell that it affects my decisions when eating. the more i log in here, the better choices i make. i have a busy weekend planned, thanksgiving thursday, LSU vs Arkansas Friday, and Biloxi on Saturday. yeah, my head and body hurt already!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving with lots of FUN!*

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i managed to make it back to houston this morning. my body is still a wreck from the torture i put it thru. will update more later on

----------


## SlimmerMe

REST and RECOVER and then RUN!

----------


## tbody66

I did cardio last week, fell off the treadmill when I took my sweatshirt off without hitting pause. Everyone in town has heard about it. Just one more reason not to like cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

> REST and RECOVER and then RUN!


i wonder how many times you said this to me this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I did cardio last week, fell off the treadmill when I took my sweatshirt off without hitting pause. Everyone in town has heard about it. Just one more reason not to like cardio.


am i really reading this from you???? thought you fell off of the earth! well, don't know if you read thru lately, but i wish i could say i hurt myself doing cardio! glad to see you back bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

i finally feel normal today from the onslaught that i put my body through over the thanksgiving break. i think i thought i was 18 again on spring break! i need to give my liver and kidneys a break, so won't be touching any liquor til at least saturday for the SEC championship game. there is no way in hell i could ever be an alcoholic, withdrawal sucks! i did however have a really fun time putting my body thru all that hell. i got to witness an undefeated LSU team demolish the razorbacks, probably on of the loudest games i have ever been to. on saturday, we went to biloxi for a good friend's 30th bday. let me put it to yall this way, i entered the dance floor at the Hard Rock with a belly slide across it, that is how i introduced myself to the dance floor! after that, i did not have trouble finding someone to dance with after that. my two buddies wives were dying laughin'! at one point, i had all the black girls in the place dancing with me, it was a BLAST! going to go run when i get off and try to do some rotator cuff exercises, my shoulder is still jacked!

----------


## tbody66

> am i really reading this from you???? thought you fell off of the earth! well, don't know if you read thru lately, but i wish i could say i hurt myself doing cardio! glad to see you back bud!


I was kinda in the doghouse with the wife, I got "Skyrim" for our anniversary present (playstation 3 - elder scrolls V video game that was released on 11/11/11) and I've been totally avoiding her, staying up almost all night and playing all day and night, she gets up at 5:30 to do cardio so I went with her to smooth her over a little.

----------


## tbody66

> i finally feel normal today from the onslaught that i put my body through over the thanksgiving break. i think i thought i was 18 again on spring break! i need to give my liver and kidneys a break, so won't be touching any liquor til at least saturday for the SEC championship game. there is no way in hell i could ever be an alcoholic, withdrawal sucks! i did however have a really fun time putting my body thru all that hell. i got to witness an undefeated LSU team demolish the razorbacks, probably on of the loudest games i have ever been to. on saturday, we went to biloxi for a good friend's 30th bday. let me put it to yall this way, i entered the dance floor at the Hard Rock with a belly slide across it, that is how i introduced myself to the dance floor! after that, i did not have trouble finding someone to dance with after that. my two buddies wives were dying laughin'! at one point, i had all the black girls in the place dancing with me, it was a BLAST! going to go run when i get off and try to do some rotator cuff exercises, my shoulder is still jacked!


Okay, aren't you always going somewhere for someone's something???

----------


## RaginCajun

> I was kinda in the doghouse with the wife, I got "Skyrim" for our anniversary present (playstation 3 - elder scrolls V video game that was released on 11/11/11) and I've been totally avoiding her, staying up almost all night and playing all day and night, she gets up at 5:30 to do cardio so I went with her to smooth her over a little.


i am not a gamer but i did just get a sweet deal on an xbox, paid 150 for it. only games i will probably get will be football and sports type games, even though i might get one of those shooting games to try them out.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Okay, aren't you always going somewhere for someone's something???


i don't remember how long you were on a hiatus for, but since then, i have changed careers and cities. i now live in the ***ent jungle of houston. i am also down to 179 and looking to get to 175 before the end of the year so i can eclipse the 20lb mark.

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i didn't go jogging, had to work late. i did however manage to get into the gym for a great workout. did a 10 minute warmup, stretched, and then did squats (on smith machine, hate this but it is my only option now), walking lunges, and an assortment of upperbody exercises. i think my shoulder injury is a torn labrum. it is difficult to do an external rotation with it. i have a full range of motion but i can feel something when i rotate back. feels better every week though and i can do more weighted exercises.

----------


## tbody66

Congrats on all the changes and progress, I'm sure you will hit your target. If you don't mind would you post your exact workout routine and of course some current pics?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i wonder how many times you said this to me this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A multitude! And hopefully next year which is not too far away will be a bit less....but you ALWAYS bounce back don't ya?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Congrats on all the changes and progress, I'm sure you will hit your target. If you don't mind would you post your exact workout routine and of course some current pics?


no current routine per say, but trying to incorporate lifting back into my routine but i injured myself falling in the shower!!!!!!!! so basically, i am trying to rehab my shoulder while trying to get stronger in other areas. as of now, lifting 3x week switching up the routine everytime, and cardio 3-4 days a week, or more. work has been busy and i have been on the road a lot so my diet needs to tighten up!

----------


## tbody66

Injuries suck! Glad you are sticking with what you can.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Injuries suck! Glad you are sticking with what you can.


i usually do, it just takes me longer than others. i just do not heal well when injured, always been this way. also, do not remember if you were here in may, but i finished an offroad triathlon in may!

----------


## RaginCajun

> A multitude! And hopefully next year which is not too far away will be a bit less....but you ALWAYS bounce back don't ya?


you right, i always bounce back! and it always helps coming from you!

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was good today and did 40 minutes of cardio this evening.

----------


## tbody66

I remember, and you should remember that I love you even though you are such a cardio freak!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I remember, and you should remember that I love you even though you are such a cardio freak!


hahaha! i never really liked cardio until i signed up for that triathlon, and the rest is history! cardio hurts, i have asthma and horrible joints, but i just nut up and do it! i wish i could get back to heavy lifting!

----------


## tbody66

> hahaha! i never really liked cardio until i signed up for that triathlon, and the rest is history! cardio hurts, i have asthma and horrible joints, but i just nut up and do it! i wish i could get back to heavy lifting!


Deca ????

----------


## RaginCajun

i thought about that with a cycle of test but do not have a source and want to trim down the BF first. i still have a long ways to go to get down the BF, i think i am around 18%. TBODY, do you reccommend any 3 day fullbody workouts? i am limited to the equipment i have, smith machine, leg press, calve machine, 5-60lb dumbbells, but i can make it work. i still do not think that i can chest press a lot of weight right now because of my left shoulder so i will have to work that in slowly.

----------


## tbody66

I'm a huge fan of the "high intensity" program, a total body workout that takes an hour max, performed three times a week in a lift/rest/lift/rest/lift/rest/rest fashion.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

how is my cajun buddy doin? making progress or holding during this dreaded holiday eat fest???

----------


## RaginCajun

> how is my cajun buddy doin? making progress or holding during this dreaded holiday eat fest???


hey hun, i am doing fine now and getting back to the old self. my weight is the same but i plan on dropping a few pounds before the new year! i did more drinking than anything during the thanksgiving holidays, go read on the other page! glad to see ya back around!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm a huge fan of the "high intensity" program, a total body workout that takes an hour max, performed three times a week in a lift/rest/lift/rest/lift/rest/rest fashion.


this is basically what i am trying to do but doing cardio on the rest days. i love high intensity routines, so lay a few on me and i will give it a go! i am limited on some exercises do to equipment and left shoulder/rotator cuff. i will do what i can!

----------


## RaginCajun

i didn't log on yesterday but i did hit a good fullbody workout, took about 45 minutes. i also did 45 minutes of cardio today and plan on getting after it tomorrow!

----------


## tbody66

M/W/F or whatever split fits for you but lift/rest/lift/rest/lift/rest/rest

Keeping it simple, hitting it hard and heavy working largest muscle group to smallest.

Warm up - Jump rope for one minute exactly/rest for one minute exactly continue this on and off jump rope for five "rounds" so a total of nine minutes.

I'm assigning you a rep range that is muscle group specific, it also is a "range" which means you go to failure on every set, if you can't perform the exercise properly to the bottom number, the weight is too heavy, go lighter, and if you can perform the exercise properly for more than the higher number, the weight is too light, add weight.
Legs:
Squats 3 sets 15-20 reps perform these all by themselves, little rest between sets 90 secs
Stiff legged deadlifts 15-20 reps supersetted with calf raises 3x21 (7/7/7-toes in/heels out-toes out/heels in-toes and heels lined up)
Back/Chest:
Pull-ups 3 sets w/bodyweight to failure supersetted with flat barbell Bench Press 3 sets 12-15 reps
bent rows 3 sets 12-15 reps supersetted with Incline Bench Press 3 sets 12-15 reps
Shoulders/Abs:
Military Press 3 sets 12-15 reps Supersetted with Crunches 3 sets to failure(replace military press with shrugs if you need to for your shoulder)
Upright rows 3 sets 20-25 reps supersetted with hanging leg lifts 3 sets to failure
Triceps/Biceps:
skull crushers 3 sets 12-15 reps supersetted with Barbell Curls 3 sets 12-15 reps
cardio/cool down

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> hey hun, i am doing fine now and getting back to the old self. my weight is the same but i plan on dropping a few pounds before the new year! i did more drinking than anything during the thanksgiving holidays, *go read on the other page!* glad to see ya back around!


I love to dance too! Glad you had some fun....but wondering how in the world you gonna cut 5 in the next 3 weeks at your current pace!..LMBO!!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> M/W/F or whatever split fits for you but lift/rest/lift/rest/lift/rest/rest
> 
> Keeping it simple, hitting it hard and heavy working largest muscle group to smallest.
> 
> Warm up - Jump rope for one minute exactly/rest for one minute exactly continue this on and off jump rope for five "rounds" so a total of nine minutes.
> 
> I'm assigning you a *rep range that is muscle group specific*, it also is a "range" which means you go to failure on every set, if you can't perform the exercise properly to the bottom number, the weight is too heavy, go lighter, and if you can perform the exercise properly for more than the higher number, the weight is too light, add weight.
> Legs:
> Squats 3 sets 15-20 reps perform these all by themselves, little rest between sets 90 secs
> ...


Curious as to the reasoning/theory behind these rep ranges?

----------


## tbody66

A high intensity routine has some similar qualities to a circuit training style program. For Cajun specifically, shoulder injury and not a bulk builder by nature or on a current bulking phase. The poundages used for lower rep ranges would, by nature, require longer rest between sets and make it difficult to complete the program in the desired workout time. If the results don't come within the first two or three weeks of the program we can make adjustments.

----------


## RaginCajun

> M/W/F or whatever split fits for you but lift/rest/lift/rest/lift/rest/rest
> 
> Keeping it simple, hitting it hard and heavy working largest muscle group to smallest.
> 
> Warm up - Jump rope for one minute exactly/rest for one minute exactly continue this on and off jump rope for five "rounds" so a total of nine minutes.
> 
> I'm assigning you a rep range that is muscle group specific, it also is a "range" which means you go to failure on every set, if you can't perform the exercise properly to the bottom number, the weight is too heavy, go lighter, and if you can perform the exercise properly for more than the higher number, the weight is too light, add weight.
> Legs:
> Squats 3 sets 15-20 reps perform these all by themselves, little rest between sets 90 secs
> ...


well tbody, i love the routine but i do not have the equipment to do some of those exercises. deadlifts are something that i will only be able to do on the smith machine, there is no olympic barbell. only barbell there is, is the one attached to the smith machine. i can do shrugs and should be able to do dumbbell miltary presses. we have time to modify it during the day but i like what is going on here.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love to dance too! Glad you had some fun....but wondering how in the world you gonna cut 5 in the next 3 weeks at your current pace!..LMBO!!!!!


only need to cut about 3lbs to get to 175lb. if i really want to see the number on the scale, i can, but it won't be the right way. i have cut weight before for events in college so i know how to see the number on the scale. and another thing, i will bust my ass hard in the next three weeks to drop that little bit! its only a pound a week from here on out!

----------


## tbody66

> well tbody, i love the routine but i do not have the equipment to do some of those exercises. deadlifts are something that i will only be able to do on the smith machine, there is no olympic barbell. only barbell there is, is the one attached to the smith machine. i can do shrugs and should be able to do dumbbell miltary presses. we have time to modify it during the day but i like what is going on here.


I would suggest switching deads to a partial then, starting at about the knee on the bottom, you should be able to not screw yourself over too much from the limited range of motion the smith machine would require for a full dead and be able to keep the weight heavy enough to make som good gains, we can fix any problem this presents in your physique through stretching and dumbbell exercises.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Smith Machine? I have read pros and cons about the Smith Machine.

----------


## tbody66

> Smith Machine? I have read pros and cons about the Smith Machine.


Mostly cons in my opinion, other than some limited applications, but if that's what he has it can be used to get the job done!

----------


## tbody66

> Smith Machine? I have read pros and cons about the Smith Machine.


Mostly cons in my opinion, other than some limited applications, but if that's what he has it can be used to get the job done!

----------


## RaginCajun

yes i agree with the cons of a smith machine. i love squats so it really sucks to get on that thing and squatting. on the other hand i think that it works great for single legged lunges.

----------


## SlimmerMe

And while we are at it. Why shrugs? Wouldn't that be for someone who wants to compete?

----------


## RaginCajun

> And while we are at it. Why shrugs? Wouldn't that be for someone who wants to compete?


i see the shrugs as building the rest of my upper back and shoulder area. that is one area that i need to develop better and it makes one have a funny looking face when performing them! i also need to do a full body recomp so this should help in doing that as well!

----------


## tbody66

Shrugs, properly performed, hit the tops of the shoulders and tie in the traps, a very good overall finishing look!

----------


## RaginCajun

i also have to see what i can perform when doing pullups and chest press. i know that affects my left shoulder so i will do what i can. i will perform the 3 day split as posted above from tbody and take it from there!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i did what i could in the gym. couldn't do chest press or pullups, but i did throw in some other exercises to try to compensate for it. i couldn't do deads either, so i basically did romanian deadlifts lifts with dumbbells and focused on my hamstrings. overall i had a great workout, took about 45 minutes to complete. i plan on going do some cardio this evening

----------


## tbody66

> well, i did what i could in the gym. couldn't do chest press or pullups, but i did throw in some other exercises to try to compensate for it. i couldn't do deads either, so i basically did romanian deadlifts lifts with dumbbells and focused on my hamstrings. overall i had a great workout, took about 45 minutes to complete. i plan on going do some cardio this evening


I'm glad you made adjustments and did what you could. I am excited to see what you will do with this!

----------


## RaginCajun

my appetite is thru the roof today! i will be doing some sort of cardio whenever i get off today. i was doing something similar to this before, but just added back in squats and some of the other exercises that you proposed. looking like i will have to do the routine wednesday morning instead of the evening regarding an appointment i have. love the sore feeling and i know that my weight may go up a few pounds by the end of the week, seems to whenever i hit weights. i know i need to bump the cardio back up to two-a-days, and plan on that happening soon. i am also trying to get my ass in the woods, haven't made a hunt yet! its killin me!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, stayed up late and didn't get a chance to workout. i prob will just workout tomorrow evening since i will have more time and just do cardio when i can later on this evening.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You will.....I just know you will.....re: cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> You will.....I just know you will.....re: cardio


i need to, and will! just have a busy day, work, then an appointment at 6, then apartment complex christmas get together thing after that! hoping to get something in after work and before my appt! re: ate a bad supper last night and i knew my weight would be up this morning do to it, and the fact that i started lifting weights again. i think my body holds way more water whenever i first start back with the weights. yesterday, 178, today 181!

----------


## tbody66

You'll be fine!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, only was able to get in 30 min of cardio yesterday. I drank a whole lotta red wine last night but woke up only feeling tired. Weight was up 182 today, not good! Thinking I really need to go to a few no carb days, need more discipline!

----------


## RaginCajun

went hit a quick workout today. it felt good to get back in there and work out some of the soreness. my hammies are still burning from mondays workout. like i keep saying, i need to really tighten up on the diet side of things.

----------


## tbody66

More rock and less talk, cajun, drop the alcohol in any form and man up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Good luck on that request.....OOCajun is a party boy.....deep South.....not gonna happen......

Now.....if he could alternate a drink with water perhaps.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> More rock and less talk, cajun, drop the alcohol in any form and man up!





> ^^^ Good luck on that request.....OOCajun is a party boy.....deep South.....not gonna happen......
> 
> Now.....if he could alternate a drink with water perhaps.....


what she said!!!! i am looking for a good girl to slow me down, just haven't found the one to tame me yet!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ HA! The trick to this is to find one you have to tame. Then you will tame yourself by doing so....fine line.....fine line.....slow and easy does it....so neither one of you realize what is happening....

----------


## tbody66

Try a good church on sunday morning instead of the bar on saturday night  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Try a good church on sunday morning instead of the bar on saturday night


Never said I wasn't a church goer, and by the way, they have wine in there also!

----------


## tbody66

> Never said I wasn't a church goer, and by the way, they have wine in there also!


Not served by the glass or bottle, and they frown if you are alone and take the tray of communion glasses! Or if they use the community cup and you are second in line and you drain it!

Never thought nor meant to suggest that you weren't. My suggestion was for you to find the tamer at that local not the other!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC...you are not alone my friend. I have been on a carb (as in cookies and candy) overload and my body just sucks them up and sticks them on my tummy roll, not at A$$ like I would like it to go. I used to love Christmas time with all the parties and luncheons and parties and cookie exchanges and drinking.....now I almost seem to hate all this focus on eating and drinking. Let us know how your carb free day goes. I have never done anything like that and wondering if it is effective?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Never alone.....on this topic.....especially NOW!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not served by the glass or bottle, and they frown if you are alone and take the tray of communion glasses! Or if they use the community cup and you are second in line and you drain it!
> 
> Never thought nor meant to suggest that you weren't. My suggestion was for you to find the tamer at that local not the other!


i know what you were implying, i was just pickin at ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC...you are not alone my friend. I have been on a carb (as in cookies and candy) overload and my body just sucks them up and sticks them on my tummy roll, not at A$$ like I would like it to go. I used to love Christmas time with all the parties and luncheons and parties and cookie exchanges and drinking.....now I almost seem to hate all this focus on eating and drinking. Let us know how your carb free day goes. I have never done anything like that and wondering if it is effective?


i love to eat and drink, its my culture! that will never leave me and i just need to work hard at it like i have before. just a hurdle that i have to jump over, and the no/low carb days get tough after a few, but the refeed is where you get the energy back. it is more of carb cycling and GB has showed how effective it can be, just takes a whole lotta discipline, in which i do not have at the moment!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Never alone.....on this topic.....especially NOW!



yup, but tis the season........................................

----------


## RaginCajun

I have been pondering the IF diet and will be seeing what that is like this week. I need to get some more BCAAs, I just ran out. No hunger pains yet as I did fast yesterday until 12 and ate until 8. It will be tough to try to make it until 12 today but I will do my best, only had coffee black today. On the road for work and have been the past two weeks so maybe this type of feeding will help this cause

----------


## RaginCajun

Made it to lunch: baked potato, grill chicken, pinto beans, small salad. The hunger was bearable so I will continue doing this to see if it will be more conveinent for my work/daily schedule. One thing that helped me thru the morning was coffee.

protein shake at 445, gym.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Never said I wasn't a church goer, and by the way, they have wine in there also!


we have grape juice at our church  :Smilie:  no alcohol...

----------


## RaginCajun

just got done with a great workout. i am still tweaking the workout and prob will change it up from week to week with exercises, but i will keep it a high-intensity level throughout. had a protein shake after and then had a low carb wrap with baked chicken, spinach, low fat sour cream, and some salsa. so far, the IF diet thing isn't too bad, just have to get thru the first week and see how my body reacts. well, off to help a damsel in distress (girl needs help changing her car battery!)

----------


## RaginCajun

just finished last meal of the day, protein shake with cottage cheese and two fish caps. i also just purchased some BCAA tablets, wanted the powder but that is all the store had the time. i will be ordering some soon

----------


## RaginCajun

well, woke up with hunger pains this morning and just saw that the BCAA tablets (horse pills) i purchased has 2g of carbs in it! i hope this doesn't hurt my fast. it is going to be a mind over matter thing with this IF diet because i am i huge breakfast fan and not eating until 12 or so kills me! i still burp up the fish oils so i don't take them in the AM. i am thinking that on workout/lifting days, i will eat around 1800-2000 cals and on non-lifting days, keep it around 1600-1800. i will be taking BCAA horse pills at 730, 900, and 1030, and eating my first meal a lil after 12. my feeding window will be right around 8 hours or so. i plan on doing cardio later on this evening. my weight is back up to 182lbs and it just goes to show how important diet is.

----------


## SlimmerMe

have you tried Nature's Finest? no burping....

----------


## RaginCajun

> have you tried Nature's Finest? no burping....


Nope, I sure haven't but I will give them a shot. Thanks darlin'

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good cardio session this evening, did 25 min on the treadmill and 15 on the elliptical. It feels so good to eat for 8 hours and not worrying about getting in everything throughout the day. I still need to get my body acclaimmated to the change in diet but I will run this for a while and see. It is working easier on my work schedule with the eating but only time will tell.

----------


## RaginCajun

the morning was tough, had bad hunger pains to where i wanted to throw up. i wound up curbing it some with coffee, black. i broke my fast at around 1230 and stopped at 8. i did have a great workout this evening and felt energized the whole way thru. my weight is the same as the other day, 182. i knew my weight would go up some since i started lifting again so this time next week should be a good gauge on how my body will respond to it. i am liking eating for 8 hours!

----------


## tbody66

The fasting thing is normally not a problem for me. I am not sure about the details of it as a diet, but think I would be able to deal with it fine.

----------


## RaginCajun

> The fasting thing is normally not a problem for me. I am not sure about the details of it as a diet, but think I would be able to deal with it fine.


Check out leangains dot com, I am following it. The fast is hard for me right now as I have been eating 6-7 meals a day starting at 7 am for about 3 years, so my body is not use to fasting. It says week one is tough and it does not lie!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just weighed in, 180.4lbs. This is good news because all week I saw the scale climb and now it is tapering back down. Starving right now and can't wait for a cup of joe. It is almost Christmas and it is going to get almost 80 degrees here in Houston!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I bet fasting after 6-7 meals a day is not easy. Do you feel it is helping? And with the liquid part of your program do you think eating more often could possibly be better for you actually? as in making sure you have constant nutrients in you to counteract....wondering....my .02

----------


## RaginCajun

> I bet fasting after 6-7 meals a day is not easy. Do you feel it is helping? And with the liquid part of your program do you think eating more often could possibly be better for you actually? as in making sure you have constant nutrients in you to counteract....wondering....my .02


Hmm, great question. I think it is all too early to tell but I like the fact that I don't have to worry about eating every few hours. It is a lot easier to keep track of cals when eating 2-4 big meals in a small window of time. I am loving the evening workouts because I feel really fueled when working out. This is still the beginning phase but I am liking it so far. With my job right now, it is really suiting it because I am busy through the morning so my brain is usually focused on work, not eating. When I was eating every few hours, my stomach would dictate when I would grub down. Coffee has been my best friend the last few days, helps with the stomach pains. I am hoping only to have the coffee for another week and then try to cut it out for two weeks, I think I remember twist telling me this sometime ago.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

what is purpose of BCAA?

----------


## RaginCajun

> what is purpose of BCAA?


you need to do your homework young lady!

----------


## RaginCajun

Down another 2 pounds! Weighed in at 178.8 today. Looks like I will reach my goal if I keep this up! Whoooo hoooo!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Down another 2 pounds! Weighed in at 178.8 today. Looks like I will reach my goal if I keep this up! Whoooo hoooo!


Whoooooooooo hoooooooooooo it is!

----------


## tbody66

Wow, so you and I are the same weight? What is your goal and what are your stats(I'm to lazy to look through the thread to find them)?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wow, so you and I are the same weight? What is your goal and what are your stats(I'm to lazy to look through the thread to find them)?


We might be the same weight, but you are leaner than I am. I am 5'10" , prob 20% BF or so, and my goal is to see 175 on the scale by the years end. That will be 20lbs for the year. I still want to get as lean as I possibly can, weight really doesn't matter.

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted until 1230, had a hamburger on wheat with sweet pot fries and a fried blackberry pie! I felt as if there were more food in front of me, it would have disappeared also. My whole meal had to be around 1200 cals so that leaves me with about 1200cals to go until 830pm. Hunger pains were really bad today and at one point, I was gagging! Hopefully that will subside soon

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a great workout! i killed it today and at the moment, i am still eating! nothing like stuffin my face after a vigorous workout!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ I used to stuff my face and instead I looked like a stuffed poo bear! LOL.

Congrats on your new low!!! and i still haven't looked up BCAA....seems like should the acronym of some basketball association or something..

----------


## RaginCajun

just got done a 3 mile run, took 38 minutes. it was my first run in quite some time, didn't think i could go for that long with only a cup of coffee! this fasting diet thing is getting easier and in about an hour or so, i am going to stuff my pie hole!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work cajun!!.. i used to run but now all my cardio is on elliptical(lazy mans cardio  :Smilie: ) but i know being fasted makes a huge diff in how much harder it is..or at least it did for me ...

----------


## tbody66

> Fasted until 1230, had a hamburger on wheat with sweet pot fries and a fried blackberry pie! I felt as if there were more food in front of me, it would have disappeared also. My whole meal had to be around 1200 cals so that leaves me with about 1200cals to go until 830pm. Hunger pains were really bad today and at one point, I was gagging! Hopefully that will subside soon


Curl up in a ball and punch yourself in the stomach til they go away!(this is a joke, this was real advice given on an anorexic website)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Curl up in a ball and punch yourself in the stomach til they go away!(this is a joke, this was real advice given on an anorexic website)



hahahahahahahahaha! thats awesome

----------


## RaginCajun

so, i got invited to an ugly christmas sweater party last night..........................

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> so, i got invited to an ugly christmas sweater party last night..........................


......and did you bring another ugly sweater home with you??????

----------


## RaginCajun

> ......and did you bring another ugly sweater home with you??????


nope! HA HA!

----------


## RaginCajun

i was jogging yesterday and tripped and fell. tried to catch myself and jacked up my right shoulder! i just can't catch a break!

----------


## RaginCajun

i managed to catch a great workout this evening, barring the lil injury. i am still having the hunger pains and black coffee is helping some. my diet still isn't sharp but i am working on that and kind of playing with this IF diet thing. i do feel fueled during my workouts and love the fact that i can eat about 1200 cals or so after training.

----------


## tbody66

hang in there buddy, we know that it will all turn around for you soon enough.

----------


## RaginCajun

> hang in there buddy, we know that it will all turn around for you soon enough.


you are right and some luck has to fall my way soon!

----------


## tbody66

I pray blessings on you(blessings are better than luck anyday!)

----------


## RaginCajun

> I pray blessings on you(blessings are better than luck anyday!)


Thanks bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

I did 30 mins of cardio this evening on the treadmill. Did 20 min at 15 incline and then sprinted a half mile, then stretched

----------


## SlimmerMe

Cardio is the ticket as long as you are not seen wearing a red sweater with snowflakes and little bells trimmed with white fur and sequins

----------


## gbrice75

Just dropping in to say hi bro, glad to see you still logging. How is progress, physically?

----------


## tbody66

Have the holidays totally de-railed you yet or are you hanging in there?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cardio is the ticket as long as you are not seen wearing a red sweater with snowflakes and little bells trimmed with white fur and sequins


Now, if I was chasing that thing in your avi for Christmas, then I might have on an outfit like you described and hence, chasing Ms Christmas!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just dropping in to say hi bro, glad to see you still logging. How is progress, physically?


Thanks for chiming in. Progress has been slow because of a few minor injuries that keep plaguing me, but ultimately, it is my diet choices that are really impeeding my progress and this will get sharper once 2012 rolls around.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have the holidays totally de-railed you yet or are you hanging in there?



Well, looks like I am more maintaining than anything but I know that can be changed by me simply eating better food choices. I figure I will just ride out the last two weeks of 2011 and then ramp it back up 2012!

----------


## tbody66

riding the year out is a fine choice.

----------


## RaginCajun

> riding the year out is a fine choice.


Well, my workouts, I give 110%! I don't half ass anything! Well, maybe my diet is half ass but that's it

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in today at 180.0 lbs. i took yesterday off as my calves were killing me. i plan on going tear the gym up this evening and probably won't be back in there until next monday or tuesday. i have a lot of travelling to do with christmas, have multiple families to see. i want to set some short term goals for 2012 and will be working on them through out the week.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC...you have had an awesome year and I am so happy for you. Like the attitude...ride it out and start up strong in the NEW YEAR. 

Merry Christmas!!! Enjoy your week with friends and family.......perhaps you will get a new mouth guard in your stocking....hahahaha!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Now, if I was chasing that thing in your avi for Christmas, then I might have on an outfit like you described and hence, chasing Ms Christmas!


And I have no doubt~

Merry Christmas to you buddy!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC...you have had an awesome year and I am so happy for you. Like the attitude...ride it out and start up strong in the NEW YEAR. 
> 
> Merry Christmas!!! Enjoy your week with friends and family.......perhaps you will get a new mouth guard in your stocking....hahahaha!!


Thanks GGR! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas! and yes, probably will have some form of protection in my stocking! HA




> And I have no doubt~
> 
> Merry Christmas to you buddy!



Merry Christmas to you also slimmer, hope is it glorious!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Have safe travels and look for the mistletoe~

----------


## tbody66

Maybe Cajun should avoid the mistletoe for once

----------


## RaginCajun

> Maybe Cajun should avoid the mistletoe for once


are you tooooo old to know what a mistletoe is? it is not a shot or new type of drink! merry christmas!

----------


## RaginCajun

so, i have been doing some number crunching and think i have my plan. i need to step it up in 2012. i accomplished every goal i set out except for me keeping the 20 pounds lost. i saw 176 on the scale this year and that was my mark. i do not have a number in mind this year, more or less want to recomp my body, and thus, strip it of body fat. i need and will find that motivation that i had last year and if signing up for races and what not does that, then so be it. i am hoping that my shoulders would be feeling fine now, but not the case. i am thinking i still need a MRI on my left one but do not have the time for it. here is my new plan for 2012:

NEW PLAN

5'10
180 lbs
19% BF (give or take a 1-2)
30 years old

Going to do try the leangains approach in regards to diet:

maintenance cals: 2700 cals
rest/cardio day: 1845 cals
workout day: 2245 cals


rest/cardio day: protein 270g, carbs 90g, fats 45g

cardio 5:45am (10g BCAAs)
meal 1 12:30pm 35% cals (~645 cals)
meal 2 5:30pm 35% cals (~645 cals)
(may do 2nd cardio session here)
meal 3 8:00pm 30% cals (~555 cals)


workout day: protein 270g, carbs 190g, fats 45g

meal 1 12:30pm 35% cals (~786 cals)
meal 2 5:30pm 15% cals (~336 cals)
workout 6:00pm or so (3 day fullbody workout--High intensity training with only resting btwn leg exercise sets, superset upperbody with push/pull)
meal 3 8:00pm 50% cals (~1123 cals)

----------


## tbody66

> are you tooooo old to know what a mistletoe is? it is not a shot or new type of drink! merry christmas!


We have a misletoe up between our dining room and kitchen and it stays up all year long and my wife and I kiss underneath it for ten seconds every day when she comes home from work. I even got a sign from a friend this year that reads "what happens under the misletoe, stays under the misletoe!" I'll post a pic when I get the chance!

----------


## RaginCajun

> We have a misletoe up between our dining room and kitchen and it stays up all year long and my wife and I kiss underneath it for ten seconds every day when she comes home from work. I even got a sign from a friend this year that reads "what happens under the misletoe, stays under the misletoe!" I'll post a pic when I get the chance!


Man that is great to hear that two love birds can share that everyday! You have a special one my friend!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great workout last night, even attempted some incline pushups. Weight was 182 but I look somewhat leaner in some areas to where I was 182 two months ago.

----------


## tbody66

> Man that is great to hear that two love birds can share that everyday! You have a special one my friend!


Amen!




> Had a great workout last night, even attempted some incline pushups. Weight was 182 but I look somewhat leaner in some areas to where I was 182 two months ago.


Pics?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Had a great workout last night, even attempted some incline pushups. Weight was 182 but I *look somewhat leaner in some areas* to where I was 182 two months ago.


Yippity yippity yip! Paying off......

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yippity yippity yip! Paying off......


Thanks babe! And just wait til I get back to being an animal! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, I am heading to Nola for a wedding and to blow out an end to a fabulous year! I want to personally thank everyone who has helped me throughout 2011 to get to where I'm at now! I lived up to my 2011 motto, "gettin shit done in the one one," and now have to take up a notch in 2012! I also want to wish everyone a happy new year, see ya 2012!!!

----------


## tbody66

See ya! Be Blessed and Safe!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ what Tbody said. 

See ya next year buddy. Have fun~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*and HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU 00CAJUN!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC....it's 2012 already!!!! HNY!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> We have a misletoe up between our dining room and kitchen and it stays up all year long and my wife and I kiss underneath it for ten seconds every day when she comes home from work. I even got a sign from a friend this year that reads "what happens under the misletoe, stays under the misletoe!" I'll post a pic when I get the chance!


awwww
that is soooo sweet
love that idea!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## tbody66

New Post?

Whether you were the "Super Bowl Champions" last year, or didn't win a single game, we all get the chance to "start a new season". When we do this everyone is level again, all teams start with a 0 win 0 loss record. It is time to improve or maintain the things that worked and to dump the things that didn't. The most important ingredient of all is consistency. So I'm praying for this for all of us here on the boards! May 2012 be the year of consistent improvement and progress to a healthier and happier us!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ if the forum had a "*LIKE*" button (like Facebook has) I would have def clicked it for that post of yours tbody! Very inspiring and equaly true!


new post... its at the top of the page under the register tab. I click it to see the new posts of the day and active comments  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> New Post?
> 
> Whether you were the "Super Bowl Champions" last year, or didn't win a single game, we all get the chance to "start a new season". When we do this everyone is level again, all teams start with a 0 win 0 loss record. It is time to improve or maintain the things that worked and to dump the things that didn't. The most important ingredient of all is consistency. So I'm praying for this for all of us here on the boards! May 2012 be the year of consistent improvement and progress to a healthier and happier us!


Agree with Sexy. Very inspiring post. And lovely and well said and appreciate your prayers for consistency and healthy progress. Same to you Tbody.

----------


## SlimmerMe

By the way 00Cajun. Did you eat your black-eyed peas and collard greens? I did.

----------


## tbody66

I ate saurkraut and kielbasa, my wife says I got my holidays confused!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks everyone for the kind words! 

yes, slim, of course i had blacked peas, but its cabbage, not collard greens!


i had a fantastic new years and ready to get back to the grind! i have set some small personal goals to achieve and i need to set a short/reachable goal in regards to my diet. it is revamping season and i know i need it! i am thinking that i will have to look for some races in houston to start training for so that i will stay focused, competition usually does this for me. and on another note, i met an amazing woman over the weekend....................first impression is everything, and a sharp looking bowtie always helps!

----------


## SlimmerMe

oh no! I hope I ate the right thing for good luck.

And a new woman? AH HAH! This will motivate you as much as a competition. And yep to a sharp bowtie.

----------


## SexySweetheart

congrats on meeting someone new, she would be one lucky lady to have you ragin!
sounds like this year is truely off to a great start for you, and a new romance interest is def a GREAT way to keep focus being fit

----------


## tbody66

Dial it in!

----------


## RaginCajun

> oh no! I hope I ate the right thing for good luck.
> 
> And a new woman? AH HAH! This will motivate you as much as a competition. And yep to a sharp bowtie.






> congrats on meeting someone new, she would be one lucky lady to have you ragin!
> sounds like this year is truely off to a great start for you, and a new romance interest is def a GREAT way to keep focus being fit


yes and yes!!! only bad thing about this is she lives in nola, so who knows what is going to happen with that. and yes, a hot blonde 2nd grade teacher is always great motivation!




> Dial it in!


had a grilled chicken wrap w/bacon with a side salad for lunch. going hit the cardio hard this evening, going to shoot for 45 minutes today.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> yes and yes!!! only bad thing about this is she lives in nola, so who knows what is going to happen with that. and yes, a hot blonde 2nd grade teacher is always great motivation!
> 
> 
> 
> had a *grilled chicken wrap w/bacon with a side salad for lunch.* going hit the cardio hard this evening, going to shoot for 45 minutes today.


CAJUN good to see u man  :Smilie:  ^^heres a good place to start LOL  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> oh no!* I hope I ate the right thing for good luck.*
> 
> And a new woman? AH HAH! This will motivate you as much as a competition. And yep to a sharp bowtie.



you did, the black eyed peas are for luck, cabbage/collard greens is for more money!

----------


## RaginCajun

> CAJUN good to see u man  ^^heres a good place to start LOL


thanks bud! i am doing the intermittent fasting diet from leangains. c o m., getting easier by the day!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> thanks everyone for the kind words! 
> 
> yes, slim, of course i had blacked peas, but its cabbage, not collard greens!
> 
> 
> i had a fantastic new years and ready to get back to the grind! i have set some small personal goals to achieve and i need to set a short/reachable goal in regards to my diet. it is revamping season and i know i need it! i am thinking that i will have to look for some races in houston to start training for so that i will stay focused, competition usually does this for me. and on another note, i met an amazing woman over the weekend....................*first impression is everything*, and a sharp looking bowtie always helps!



In which I have no doubt that you did so wonderfully.




> congrats on meeting someone new, she would be one lucky lady to have you ragin!
> *sounds like this year is truely off to a great start for you*, and a new romance interest is def a GREAT way to keep focus being fit


x2!

----------


## tbody66

gaining lean muscle, impressing older women and staying injury free, sounds like a great start and better plan!

----------


## RaginCajun

> In which I have no doubt that you did so wonderfully.
> 
> 
> 
> x2!



welcome to the party!

----------


## RaginCajun

> gaining lean muscle, impressing older women and staying injury free, sounds like a great start and better plan!



well, i have to say that this woman is quite younger than me. staying injury free is a HUGE goal of mine, don't think i have ever made it thru a whole year of being injury free.

----------


## RaginCajun

diet was good yesterday and i had a good cardio session. i did 45 minutes on the elliptical and did the hills program, and really got after it! today's weight is 180.4 lbs. i am starting to get use to this IF type diet. over the holidays, i was telling some people about it and they thought i was crazy because they know how much and how often i was eating before. i saw that in slim's and tbody's threads, they made a deadline of March 2nd, so i will have to come up with something soon. like i said earlier, i am going to prob sign up for a race, just have to look into more.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Come on and join us. 8 weeks from Friday. I consider these couple days before are a bonus head start.

What would your goal be specifically?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Come on and join us. 8 weeks from Friday. I consider these couple days before are a bonus head start.
> 
> What would your goal be specifically?


my goal is to strip the fat! i say i shoot for 7-10 pound range, while hopefully gaining some strength and being injury free! i just know of that one week of mardi gras that is hiding in that time frame to where who knows what will happen!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Just looked up what Fireguy said to me before I started my log and I quote:

Stating I want to shed bodyfat is not a goal. I am not trying to split hairs here but to be a goal it needs to have specifc results in a specific timeline. "I want to go from 20% bodyfat to 16% bodyfat by June 1st" is a goal. This forces accountability and makes the planning stages much more doable. We would now know what needs to be done and you are also forced to make adjustments to stay on course.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just looked up what Fireguy said to me before I started my log and I quote:
> 
> Stating I want to shed bodyfat is not a goal. I am not trying to split hairs here but to be a goal it needs to have specifc results in a specific timeline. "I want to go from 20% bodyfat to 16% bodyfat by June 1st" is a goal. This forces accountability and makes the planning stages much more doable. We would now know what needs to be done and you are also forced to make adjustments to stay on course.


thanks slim! accountability is everything in this and only one accountable is oneself!!! thanks for reminding me!

----------


## SexySweetheart

-----

----------


## RaginCajun

> ooooo I want in on the 8week mini goal too! 
> (sorry to hylack your thread ragin) ...Im goin to post on SM thread that Id like to join if also, if yall dont mind...?


Hell no!!! Hahaha! It is all about disciplining yourself in this short time frame but it always nice to do like goals with others so giddy up girl and jump on!

----------


## RaginCajun

I had a great workout yesterday and tracked my heartrate the whole time. My average HR during my 40 minute workout was right at 140, so I burned right around 400cals or so. Diet could have been sharper but I still think I stayed within my calorie/macro range. Had a family friend come to town for work and she was going eat out with some co-workers and their spouses so she wanted me to join. We ate sushi so my choices were easy there, I still had over 1200 cals to burn so I stuffed my face, only bad thing I had was two beers (dark). I weighed 179.6 today and will be doing cardio later on

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sushi is one of those pre-approved meals which comes in handy for sure!

Sounds like you are back on track~

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ooooo I want in on the 8week mini goal too! 
> (sorry to hylack your thread ragin) ...Im goin to post on SM thread that Id like to join if also, if yall dont mind...?


YOU can join us too Sexy!




> Hell no!!! Hahaha! It is all about disciplining yourself in this short time frame but it always nice to do like goals with others so giddy up girl and jump on!


Saddle up Sexy~

----------


## RaginCajun

Just had brisket tacos with avocado and some chicken tortilla soup. I put the meal at around 1100 or so but could be lower. I use the fitday app or livestrong to try to gauge my cals. The hunger pains weren't too bad today as I am busy at work so I wasn't thinking bout food. Trying to figure out what kind of cardio I want to do tonight, either a run and some hills or elliptical and parking garage stairs

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sushi is one of those pre-approved meals which comes in handy for sure!
> 
> Sounds like you are back on track~


Glad that you pre-approve! I mostly stuck to the sashimi and not so much the sushi. 


Back on track but I know of a few speed bumps already on the way so next week, prob going to start twoadays again!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> my goal is to strip the fat! i say i shoot for 7-10 pound range, while hopefully gaining some strength and being injury free! i just know of that one week of mardi gras that is hiding in that time frame to where who knows what will happen!


goals are good. mardi gras is awesome fun, but not diet friendly. i wouldn't miss it for a few calories  :Wink:

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> goals are good. mardi gras is awesome fun, but not diet friendly.


^^No doubt....on all three accounts  :Smilie:  But looks to me like you've done quite well while still having lots of fun this year, Ragin. I have no doubt that you'll be fine.




> i wouldn't miss it for a few calories


I wonder how many calories are in one of those monster hand grenades?? Ouch.

----------


## RaginCajun

> goals are good. mardi gras is awesome fun, but not diet friendly. i wouldn't miss it for a few calories



still do not know if i am going back home for mardi gras yet, work might have me hemmed up and i am not too happy about it but thats life!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^No doubt....on all three accounts  But looks to me like you've done quite well while still having lots of fun this year, Ragin. I have no doubt that you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many calories are in one of those monster hand grenades?? Ouch.



i do not even want to know how many cals are in those, but i do know that use everclear! 2011 was a fun year, had a lot going on. 2012 will be a much calmer year, only on wedding that i know of this year, plus its time i really focus on my career and what not. but, i will not stop having fun, only one life so i live it!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good run yesterday evening, 2.7 miles in 36 minutes. i definitely have some work to do to get back up to speed and i think some new running shoes will help, right ladies? diet was not the best yesterday evening, my roommate and i had some college friends in town so we took them out for dinner and what not. we pounded white wine in which i really was only a fan of the sweeter ones but i now have a taste for it. i also have bottle of some homemade wine that my grandpa made for us for christmas, muscadine! 

definitely going to plan for two twoadays next, prob monday and thursday since LSU will be playing monday night. i also have the Saints game on saturday night so i will have to bust that ass saturday morning!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

oh yeah, wanted to mention that the hunger pains were really bad this morning (had to be the wine), but once i had a cup of joe, it went away. amazing what caffiene can do!

----------


## tbody66

> well, i have to say that this woman is quite younger than me. staying injury free is a HUGE goal of mine, don't think i have ever made it thru a whole year of being injury free.


quite younger than you has to be illegal in Texas, I know you are from Lousiana, but them daddy's in Texas are serious about you messin' with their daughters. I also think Slimmer will agree with me, you need a mature woman with a level head!




> Just looked up what Fireguy said to me before I started my log and I quote:
> 
> Stating I want to shed bodyfat is not a goal. I am not trying to split hairs here but to be a goal it needs to have specifc results in a specific timeline. "I want to go from 20% bodyfat to 16% bodyfat by June 1st" is a goal. This forces accountability and makes the planning stages much more doable. We would now know what needs to be done and you are also forced to make adjustments to stay on course.


Did you see FireGuy is back posting again???




> thanks slim! accountability is everything in this and only one accountable is oneself!!! thanks for reminding me!


Yeah, like to the low in regards to under-age women, there is something called "legal age of consent" you should find out what that is in Texas before you go any further. In texas you will be accountable to the Long Arm of The Law!




> ooooo I want in on the 8week mini goal too! 
> (sorry to hylack your thread ragin) ...Im goin to post on SM thread that Id like to join if also, if yall dont mind...?


We need more and more and more and you, young lady, are always welcome.




> had a good run yesterday evening, 2.7 miles in 36 minutes. i definitely have some work to do to get back up to speed and i think some new running shoes will help, right ladies? diet was not the best yesterday evening, my roommate and i had some college friends in town so we took them out for dinner and what not. we pounded white wine in which i really was only a fan of the sweeter ones but i now have a taste for it. i also have bottle of some homemade wine that my grandpa made for us for christmas, muscadine! 
> 
> definitely going to plan for two twoadays next, prob monday and thursday since LSU will be playing monday night. i also have the Saints game on saturday night so i will have to bust that ass saturday morning!!!


Set that goal and get after it!




> oh yeah, wanted to mention that the hunger pains were really bad this morning (had to be the wine), but once i had a cup of joe, it went away. amazing what caffiene can do!


Wow, the last two wine references in your thread didn't clear up the doubts in my mind about your sexuality!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> quite younger than you has to be illegal in Texas, I know you are from Lousiana, but them daddy's in Texas are serious about you messin' with their daughters. I also think Slimmer will agree with me, you need a mature woman with a level head!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see FireGuy is back posting again???
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like to the low in regards to under-age women, there is something called "legal age of consent" you should find out what that is in Texas before you go any further. In texas you will be accountable to the Long Arm of The Law!
> ...



hahahaha!!! i am 30 she is a college grad at 22 and she is from louisiana! you are definitely busting my balls today! love to see an experienced vet like fireguy back around!

----------


## tbody66

I am giving it a little extra hard today. But I know you can take it. 

When are pics? When are you setting your specific target for the Mar. 2nd deadline?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i do not even want to know how many cals are in those, but i do know that use everclear! 2011 was a fun year, had a lot going on. 2012 will be a much calmer year, only on wedding that i know of this year, plus its time i really focus on my career and what not. *but, i will not stop having fun*, only one life so i live it!


*REALLY? hmmmmmmmmmm*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I am giving it a little extra hard today. But I know you can take it. 
> 
> When are pics? *When* are you setting your specific target for the Mar. 2nd deadline?


*and what?*

----------


## RaginCajun

my goal is to be 170 or under, at 6:30 am on the second of March, two thousand twelve, anno domini, in which we call a friday! that looks to be a little more specific, right?

----------


## SlimmerMe

May or March? confused....

----------


## RaginCajun

> May or March? confused....



whoops, was reading some work docs and it had may, i will fix it. good catch, thanks for keeping me on my tippies!

----------


## SlimmerMe

MArch it is. Looks good and doable.

----------


## tbody66

Very!

----------


## SexySweetheart

------

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great workout this morning, did 6 miles of mountain biking. i forgot how much power one exerts when trying to motor uphill for a long ways. my thighs were frying like chicken! had a light lunch, have to make room for the SAINTS game! i weighed 180.0 lbs today. still running the IF diet. tomorrow is going to suck, i will prob have to wait until 2pm to eat tomorrow. ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

----------


## tbody66

My wife is a huge Saints fan, we are supporting them all the way to winning the super bowl!

----------


## RaginCajun

> My wife is a huge Saints fan, we are supporting them all the way to winning the super bowl!


thats awesome! two more to go!

----------


## RaginCajun

did fasted cardio this morning, incline treadmill for 30 minutes. had some BCAA's after, now i will fast until 1200-1230. weight was 179.0 lbs this morning.

----------


## tbody66

Yeah, I hope all of the teams that won this weekend knock off the favorites next weekend!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted cardio has become very popular around here.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fasted cardio has become very popular around here.....


i wonder why that is................................................ .because of YOU!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ well I will say THANK YOU but learned from all the gurus here. I will say this. During my challenge I was fasted almost every single day and then when over, not at all. And now back into it and man-o-man. What a difference it makes.

----------


## Papiriqui

> did fasted cardio this morning, incline treadmill for 30 minutes. had some BCAA's after, now i will fast until 1200-1230. weight was 179.0 lbs this morning.


Good job bud!! Goal is getting closer  :Wink:  Keep up the good work!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good job bud!! Goal is getting closer  Keep up the good work!


thanks man! i still have a long ways to go, but pushing in the right direction

----------


## Papiriqui

> thanks man! i still have a long ways to go, but pushing in the right direction


Thats the main thing, staying true to the course!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thats the main thing, staying true to the course!!


yup, just have to watch out for falling trees and pot holes!

----------


## tbody66

And San Francisco 49ers!

----------


## RaginCajun

just had a great workout, arms are shaking while i type this. going cheer on the Tigers to victory tonite!!!!!

----------


## tbody66

> just had a great workout, arms are shaking while i type this. going cheer on the Tigers to victory tonite!!!!!


Going to have to go a different direction on that one. Go 'bama'.

----------


## RaginCajun

hate to say it but you were right, bama whoooped us. i used to cut saban's grass, no joke, his father-in law used to cook me biscuits. LSU got out coached and out played by every position. it sucks but LSU's coaching staff didnt have any BALLS/faith in their QB and Bama did. SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tbody66

LSU's QB was a little cry-baby, blaming everyone else. And truly Bama's D stepped up bigtime. I was crazy stoked over #41 Courtney Upshaw. I think Oklahoma State has a legit complaint for being number 1 in the country. Truly mostly some boring football, 7 field goal attempts, one blocked, one just missed, no offense by LSU.

----------


## RaginCajun

i am pretty sore today from yesterday's workout. i added in some incline dbs, did light weight, first time doing any type of chest exercise in a while, and i also bumped up the weight on squats. i do not know if i will go any higher in weight in squats because of back and knee. i do miss eating 6-8 times a day but this IF diet is not too bad. the mornings still suck, have hunger pains but they are not as bad as when i started. the BCAA's and black coffee help curb the beast (my stomach) and eating a big meal at lunch is nice! i do notice that i do not get tired after i eat lunch, use to get tired around the 230pm area, but now, i feel energized.

----------


## Papiriqui

> i am pretty sore today from yesterday's workout. i added in some incline dbs, did light weight, first time doing any type of chest exercise in a while, and i also bumped up the weight on squats. i do not know if i will go any higher in weight in squats because of back and knee. i do miss eating 6-8 times a day but this IF diet is not too bad. the mornings still suck, have hunger pains but they are not as bad as when i started. the BCAA's and black coffee help curb the beast (my stomach) and eating a big meal at lunch is nice! i do notice that i do not get tired after i eat lunch, use to get tired around the 230pm area, but now, i feel energized.


Sounds good bud! Keep it up  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

you are definitely listening to your body and making intelligent decisions while pressing on, the absolute correct approach, I'm proud of you!

----------


## RaginCajun

> you are definitely listening to your body and making intelligent decisions while pressing on, the absolute correct approach, I'm proud of you!


thanks bud! but i still am a piece of work that needs tuning!

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^they day we think we are perfect, is the day we are delusional 
> 
> ...altho in my eyes your pretty [email protected] close


thanks, but i am far from perfect!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> thanks bud! but i still am a piece of work that needs tuning!


Hence why we are ALL here!




> ^they day we think we are perfect, is the day we are delusional 
> 
> ...altho in my eyes your pretty [email protected] close


Ditto!

----------


## RaginCajun

yall women are making me blush!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 20 minutes of cardio on elliptical (hills) and had to cut it at that because my left calf was hurting. i think it is on the inside, soleus muscle i think? i did abs after that then grubbed down! i am going get up to do fasted cardio, just hoping that my calf is better.

----------


## tbody66

monitor closely!

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up and it was still felling funny so i slept in. hopefully it will loosen up during the day. weight is 181.4 lbs today.

----------


## tbody66

I think my weight is climbing and I'm way under on my daily calories. I hope things get better soon.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think my weight is climbing and I'm way under on my daily calories. I hope things get better soon.


same here, in regards to the weight climbing. i know some of it is water and i am predicting my weight to be 178 on friday morning

----------


## SlimmerMe

We are hoping for a good prediction because right now sounds like we are all full of water?

----------


## SlimmerMe

check this out from Fireguy. Post 19

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...23#post5859723

----------


## RaginCajun

> check this out from Fireguy. Post 19
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...23#post5859723


i read that last night! notice that i gave KP some advice and told him to start sprinting. i usually add in some sprints on my long runs but after reading that, i will do a lot more of them and a lot more of running the parking garage stairs. i just have to gauge on what my left knee lets me do!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Hey Ragin, I have a question... Just curious to know how much your bf% has gone down since you have started. Just read bits of your thread and it seems like you have been pretty dedicated for several months now.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey Ragin, I have a question... Just curious to know how much your bf% has gone down since you have started. Just read bits of your thread and it seems like you have been pretty dedicated for several months now.


thanks dahlin'! i started this board/website exactly a year ago and weighed 196 and was prob 26% BF. now, 181 and prob 20%. go read thru it, you will see my high and lows, ups and down, and hell, you may even piss your pants!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> thanks dahlin'! i started this board/website exactly a year ago and weighed 196 and was prob 26% BF. now, 181 and prob 20%. go read thru it, you will see my high and lows, ups and down, and hell, *you may even piss your pants*!


Hahaha I think I just did lol!!! And you are welcome, that's some pretty awesome progress!!!!  :Smilie:  My goal exactly, to get my bf% down...wayyy down!!! Another question, how did you measure your bf%??? I used one of those machines and it doesn't seem accurate...IDK.

----------


## tbody66

alot of the machines aren't accurate, but if you use the same one and use it at the same time of day/month than the difference should be accurate. Mostly posting pictures here is the most accurate way to get an assessment.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hahaha I think I just did lol!!! And you are welcome, that's some pretty awesome progress!!!!  My goal exactly, to get my bf% down...wayyy down!!! Another question, how did you measure your bf%??? I used one of those machines and it doesn't seem accurate...IDK.


did it with machines but i put pics so everyone could comment. thanks again for the compliment!

----------


## RaginCajun

so i jumped on the stair climber today, my legs hate me! i did 25 min of alternating slow/fast steps, and did 100 floors. my heart rate jumped up quickly and stayed at around 167 bpm the entire time. the burn in my legs reminded me of the triathlon i did last summer! diet was like baseline would say, sharp!

----------


## tbody66

I made a video today of me squatting and posted it on youtube, go to my thread and check out the link. It's soooooooooooo cool.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> alot of the machines aren't accurate, but if you use the same one and use it at the same time of day/month than the difference should be accurate. Mostly posting pictures here is the most accurate way to get an assessment.


Ok great, thanks!!! I may have to suck it up and just some up some pics....ugh..I really would like to know where I'm at.

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i did not do fasted cardio this morning. body told me i needed the rest so i did. weighed in at 179.9 today so tomorrow i should be about a pound lower. the stair climber will be my new best friend for inside cardio. i think i have the rest of my week planned out, workout tonite (w/ 15 min stairmaster PWO), fasted cardio friday morning, and a fasted mountain bike outing on saturday morning.

----------


## tbody66

I never told you to rest. Hey, have you checked out my videos yet?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I never told you to rest. Hey, have you checked out my videos yet?


no but i stayed up late, roommate just got back in town and we started talking, next thing ya know, its 1200! my big boss is in town this week so i wanted to make sure i beat him to the office! i am going check out the vid, so let me go critique this form of yours

----------


## RaginCajun

big boss brought kolaches to work today!!!!! aaaaaaggggggggggrrrrrrrrrr, will power!!!!!! i can't eat until 1200 and my stomach is really growling today!

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 119477...but Im sure our guy ragin can pump um out no-prob!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Attachment 119477...but Im sure our guy ragin can pump um out no-prob!



hahahaha! i am going tear it up this evening! i think i just drank too much coffee, going waaaaaaaaaaay fast!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good work, did an extra set on squats but wasn't 'strong' today. i did more weight on monday than i did today but i lowered the weight and did an extra set. after my workout i had egg whites, mushrooms, spinach, low-fat mozz cheese, chicken (left over from tuesday, jerk), onions, celery, and red bell pepper, all mixed up in a pan then topped with black bean salsa. i had some Artic Zero from wholefoods ice cream, the whole pint is only 150 cals! i only ate a 1/4 of it just to satisfy my sweet tooth and after that, 1.5 oz of scotch over ice with a splash of water. no eating until 1200 tomorrow!

----------


## tbody66

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, cajun, bad boy, bad boy, bad boy!

----------


## RaginCajun

did fasted cardio this morning, 20 min on the stair climber and 12 min on the eliptical. its going to be a struggle to get to 12! weighed in at 178.9 today pre-workout. today will be a high carb day as i am going ride tomorrow morning and will be doing that fasted.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, cajun, bad boy, bad boy, bad boy!


what you talkin bout willis?

----------


## Papiriqui

Good job Cajun, keep it up!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Scotch and water. No doubt.

----------


## RaginCajun

Got bored so I just got done doin 30 minutes of cardio, 20 stair climber and 10 elliptical.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Scotch and water. No doubt.


Oh definitely, just wanted to hear it from him!

----------


## SlimmerMe

on a Friday night?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Oh definitely, just wanted to hear it from him!


honestly I was merely remarking on your drink choice and should have said "scotch on the rocks with a splash"

----------


## SlimmerMe

but I can see how you thought I was answering for "you know who"...

but still, back to Friday night. This is supposed to be date night. But cardio will prepare you for next week....

----------


## tbody66

I can't answer for myself now??? Sounds like everyone knows what I would have to say anyway.

----------


## slfmade

RC...Just started reading your log. I'll be following. So....now you have a bit more accountability.

As a very wise man once said...."YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!" lol

----------


## tbody66

> but I can see how you thought I was answering for "you know who"...
> 
> but still, back to Friday night. This is supposed to be date night. But cardio will prepare you for next week....


you and cajun hooked up for a date? Wow, good job! No rush or pressure, but if you guys are ready by July 4th, you might be the 3rd couple in our joint ceremony at "The Gathering"

----------


## BrownGirl

> did fasted cardio this morning, 20 min on the stair climber and 12 min on the eliptical. its going to be a struggle to get to 12! weighed in at 178.9 today pre-workout. today will be a high carb day as i am going ride tomorrow morning and will be doing that fasted.



Great job ragincajun! You seem to be doing wonderful. I'll be following your progress!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I can't answer for myself now??? Sounds like everyone knows what I would have to say anyway.


LOL!! funny. I have NO idea what you were going to say. OOCajun thought ( I think) my remark was answering for you. Yet what I was really saying was: I am not surprised nor have any doubt he is a scotch and water man. Hence: cyberspace.




> you and cajun hooked up for a date? Wow, good job! No rush or pressure, but if you guys are ready by July 4th, you might be the 3rd couple in our joint ceremony at "The Gathering"


"The Gathering." Sounds like a best seller to me. Let me be his flower girl.

----------


## SexySweetheart

Attachment 119503

----------


## GirlyGymRat

just stopping by to check on my RC! keep up the good work!

----------


## RaginCajun

> but I can see how you thought I was answering for "you know who"...
> 
> but still, back to Friday night. This is* supposed to be date night*. But cardio will prepare you for next week....


if only i would have had one.........




> RC...Just started reading your log. I'll be following. So....now you have a bit more accountability.
> 
> As a very wise man once said...."YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!" lol


hahaha! thanks for stopping by and I WILL DO IT!




> *you and cajun hooked up for a date?* Wow, good job! No rush or pressure, but if you guys are ready by July 4th, you might be the 3rd couple in our joint ceremony at "The Gathering"


nope, but she would be one i that i would definitely take out.




> Great job ragincajun! You seem to be doing wonderful. I'll be following your progress!


thanks and i still have a ways to go, stay tuned!




> Attachment 119503


love it!





> just stopping by to check on my RC! keep up the good work!


thanks for checking, i'm still gettin after it!

----------


## RaginCajun

repost

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good day yesterday, except for my saints losing! i am still bitter over that. i hit a good leg workout yesterday, but just didn't feel strong after doing legs. i did cardio this morning for 20 minutes and felt dead doing that as well. maybe i need to take a day off of my legs, but i don't know.

----------


## -KJ-

Sometimes less is more... Listen to your body!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nope, but she would be one i that i would definitely take out.


awwwwwwwww......and I would cheer ya up too!

----------


## RaginCajun

today i slept in, felt like i needed it. going to get after it this evening! i know i mentioned this before but i am thinking about signing up for a 10k race that is on march 10, a good way for me to stay focused and a way to meet some people around here.

----------


## RaginCajun

> awwwwwwwww......and I would cheer ya up too!



i could definitely use some cheering up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I could feel it. Saints. And now sleeping in.

I wanted to sleep in today and it took every ounce to go out that door for fasted as I had myself convinced I didn't need it. This is a scary place to be....

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ I could feel it. *Saints*. And now sleeping in.
> 
> I wanted to sleep in today and it took every ounce to go out that door for fasted as I had myself convinced I didn't need it. This is a scary place to be....


that and LSU lost all in the same week, not to mention the Texans. i think i needed to recharge my batteries, i went at it 7 days in a row with some twoadays thrown in there. don't worry, i will be back at it this evening to make it 8 straight!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 30 minutes of cardio last night, 20 on the stair climber and 10 on the bike. woke up this morning and did 20 min on the stair climber. my legs were on fire and i sweated like a pig! well, can't wait for 1200 to roll around! i plan on cooking some ground sirloin (94/6) stuffed bell peppers this evening when i get off.

----------


## tbody66

> "The Gathering." Sounds like a best seller to me. Let me be his flower girl.


you and cajun can play whatever roles you like in your personal scenario, my wife and I prefer nurse/patient, but you have to remember in your flower situation... no pollination til after the wedding!




> had a good day yesterday, except for my saints losing! i am still bitter over that. i hit a good leg workout yesterday, but just didn't feel strong after doing legs. i did cardio this morning for 20 minutes and felt dead doing that as well. maybe i need to take a day off of my legs, but i don't know.


We were pulling for the saints, it could have been a lot worse based upon our terrible turnover ratio. Just before our last offensive play I told my wife that the Saints needed to just pick up 10 yards at a time and run the clock down, not get it all in one play, she said "it's okay with me if we get it all in one play", at that instant Brees threw the pass and the saints scored the T.D.....weird!




> awwwwwwwww......and I would cheer ya up too!


Now this is what I'm talkin' about!




> ^^ I could feel it. Saints. And now sleeping in.
> 
> I wanted to sleep in today and it took every ounce to go out that door for fasted as I had myself convinced I didn't need it. This is a scary place to be....


But you still went!




> that and LSU lost all in the same week, not to mention the Texans. i think i needed to recharge my batteries, i went at it 7 days in a row with some twoadays thrown in there. don't worry, i will be back at it this evening to make it 8 straight!


LSU is waaayyyyyyyy over-rated and it was another terrible game. I am so glad they lost, but man, seriously that's the best that the supposed "best" in our nation could give us? The Oklahoma State - Stanford game was a much better event and should have been the national championship game!

----------


## Papiriqui

> did 30 minutes of cardio last night, 20 on the stair climber and 10 on the bike. woke up this morning and did 20 min on the stair climber. my legs were on fire and i sweated like a pig! well, can't wait for 1200 to roll around! i plan on cooking some ground sirloin (94/6) stuffed bell peppers this evening when i get off.


Niceeee just what i like to hear!!! Keep it up!

----------


## RaginCajun

> you and cajun can play whatever roles you like in your personal scenario, my wife and I prefer nurse/patient, but you have to remember in your flower situation... no pollination til after the wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> We were pulling for the saints, it could have been a lot worse based upon our terrible turnover ratio. Just before our last offensive play I told my wife that the Saints needed to just pick up 10 yards at a time and run the clock down, not get it all in one play, she said "it's okay with me if we get it all in one play", at that instant Brees threw the pass and the saints scored the T.D.....weird!
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is what I'm talkin' about!
> ...



hahahaha!!! funny man you are! not going to get into an argument with you over LSU! ha! hey tbuddy, what are your thoughts on adding T3/clen combo to my diet?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I know you asked Tbody but I would stay away from it until a REAL plateau....my .02

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ I know you asked Tbody but I would stay away from it until a REAL plateau....my .02


your right and i think i may leave the T3 out for now and not mess with my thryoid. i want to try the clen to see how it directly affects my asthma while training (re: heart rate/ tachycardia). i posted on a thread in the VIP section so hopefully swifto or someone with some knowledge of asthmatics on clen. thanks for your 2 cents, its worth more than that!!!

----------


## Back In Black

RC, I keep dipping in and out of this thread, partly because I used to get frustrated that you wanted to lose fat but kept going on weekend benders and cheating on your diet. I am impressed that you continue to maintain your log and are honest about your 'cheats'.

I could look over the thread to find the answer to this question but I'm a lazy and busy boy. You've lost 10-11lbs in the last 12 mths but how has your bf changed? Any before and current pics?

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC, I keep dipping in and out of this thread, partly because I used to get frustrated that you wanted to lose fat but kept going on weekend benders and cheating on your diet. I am impressed that you continue to maintain your log and are honest about your 'cheats'.
> 
> I could look over the thread to find the answer to this question but I'm a lazy and busy boy. You've lost 10-11lbs in the last 12 mths but how has your bf changed? Any before and current pics?



yes, stem, i am a wild one! i would say over the course of the year, i lost around 6% BF. always honest about my cheats because if i lie on here, ultimately i am still lying to myslef! have some pics somewhere on here, but none of them recent. i have always been a husky boy so it is very hard to get rid of the jelly. it is slow and steady over here and i do understand that with more discipline, my results would come quicker but i am human and am a very social person, very! with me, it comes down to diet, not exercise. i am doing the intermittent fasting diet and am liking it so far, just started at the end of last year and beginning of this year so trying to get my body to adapt to the new feeding times. i must admit that it is easier than i thought but the hunger pains are bad.

----------


## -KJ-

how are you finding IF?
Are you sticking to eat?

----------


## RaginCajun

> how are you finding IF?
> Are you sticking to eat?


i am finding it easier and easier. i am basically only eating 2 big meals a day, that's it! i get up and drink some BCAAs then off to work. i have to have some coffee thought to curb the hunger pains in the AM but its not as bad as it once was. i come home from work and take drink some BCAAs and then workout. i like to train in the evenings because i feel fueled during my workouts. i need to get more numbers/macros oriented in my eating but i have been eating better as of late. i love to eat so it hurts that i can't eat all day like i was doing.

----------


## RaginCajun

well, so much for resting...................bought some new running shoes...............went for a lil 35 minute stroll!

----------


## Back In Black

> yes, stem, i am a wild one! i would say over the course of the year, i lost around 6% BF. always honest about my cheats because if i lie on here, ultimately i am still lying to myslef! have some pics somewhere on here, but none of them recent. i have always been a husky boy so it is very hard to get rid of the jelly. it is slow and steady over here and i do understand that with more discipline, my results would come quicker but i am human and am a very social person, very! with me, it comes down to diet, not exercise. i am doing the intermittent fasting diet and am liking it so far, just started at the end of last year and beginning of this year so trying to get my body to adapt to the new feeding times. i must admit that it is easier than i thought but the hunger pains are bad.


Mate, from age 25-30 I barely saw the inside of a gym and partied every long weekend! At least you are doing far more exercise than I did at that time in my life. But, I'm glad I went through it, it taught me things. Now (at 40) I can barely stand to drink more than a couple of alcoholic drinks and probably only drink once every 3 months or so. That said, I have a stag weekend in mainland Europe this weekend so we'll see where that ends up.

Keep on it mate, you still neede a life outside the exercise.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mate, from age 25-30 I barely saw the inside of a gym and partied every long weekend! At least you are doing far more exercise than I did at that time in my life. But, I'm glad I went through it, it taught me things. Now (at 40) I can barely stand to drink more than a couple of alcoholic drinks and probably only drink once every 3 months or so. That said, I have a stag weekend in mainland Europe this weekend so we'll see where that ends up.
> 
> Keep on it mate, you still neede a life outside the exercise.


\\


thanks stem! i am not as wild as i once was, but before, i did not know how important diet really was. its a culture thing!

----------


## tbody66

I'm okay, actually probably support/endorse the clen . you want to start off with small beginning dosages, like a quarter of a tab or drop for the first 2-3 days, then bump it up gradually every 2-3 days until you find the amount that works for you. You need slimmer to settle you down on the social side of things, make an honest man of you! Post those pics and let us set some new goals and design some programs to accomplish all that.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm okay, actually probably support/endorse the clen. you want to start off with small beginning dosages, like a quarter of a tab or drop for the first 2-3 days, then bump it up gradually every 2-3 days until you find the amount that works for you. You need slimmer to settle you down on the social side of things, make an honest man of you! Post those pics and let us set some new goals and design some programs to accomplish all that.



still have the same goal, reduce the amount of bodyfat i have, timeframe, honestly doesn't matter but ultimately tomorrow! i am definitely ready to 'settle' down! my shoulders are still aching so no chest exercises yet, sucks! i will start incorporating some incline pushups to start my body getting use to the motion again. my left shoulder is the one that is really jacked and i am thinking surgery is the only fix. i can workout with it but can't do certain motions. i really do not want to post any pics until one can really see some dramatic results.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well, so much for resting...................bought some new running shoes...............went for a lil 35 minute stroll!


strolls in the evening. I do lots of 'em....better than the sofa.




> \\
> 
> 
> thanks stem! i am not as wild as i once was, but before, i did not know how important diet really was. *its a culture thing*!


me too




> I'm okay, actually probably support/endorse the clen . you want to start off with small beginning dosages, like a quarter of a tab or drop for the first 2-3 days, then bump it up gradually every 2-3 days until you find the amount that works for you. *You need slimmer to settle you down on the social side of things*, make an honest man of you! Post those pics and let us set some new goals and design some programs to accomplish all that.


and how do we know it might not be the other way around?

----------


## RaginCajun

> strolls in the evening. I do lots of 'em....better than the sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> me too
> 
> 
> 
> and how do we know it might not be the other way around?




i hate being bored and being stuck inside so yes, better than the sofa! definitely a culture thing and that is how i was raised. damn woman, are our brains attached?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Glad I read this before I signed off.....Made me chuckle which is how I like to feel....

----------


## tbody66

Man the "adult themed" tension is palpable with the two of you in the same thread at the same time. If you kids don't do something to meet in real life I think you will both live with regret!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great workout yesterday evening. i kind of switched it up a bit but it was still a full body workout. i took it easy on my legs as my left knee is bothering me some so i did squat thrusts into a press with dumbbells instead of doing normal squats. i also did some incline bench on the smith machine! i haven't even touched my chest since october so i am sore as all get out today, love it! today, my knee is still bothersome so i may lay off of it this evening but who knows how it will feel at the end of the day.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man the "adult themed" tension is palpable with the two of you in the same thread at the same time. If you kids don't do something to meet in real life I think you will both live with regret!



there may be some truth to this..........................

----------


## tbody66

> there may be some truth to this..........................


admitting it is half the battle, now to do something about it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Man the "adult themed" tension is palpable with the two of you in the same thread at the same time. If you kids don't do something to meet in real life I think you will both live with regret!


adult themed? I think we have 2 peter pans here....




> there may be some truth to this..........................


Cut from the same cloth evidently




> admitting it is half the battle, now to do something about it!


That's what they say~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

just checkin in on ya!

----------


## --->>405<<---

GGR... Found it  :Wink:

----------


## tbody66

Cajun?

----------


## RaginCajun

> just checkin in on ya!



still trying to make it happen over here!!! thanks for checking

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cajun?



yes?

----------


## RaginCajun

basically took yesterday off from the gym but i did go hit some golf balls at the range. i didn't do too bad considering how horrid i played last summer. this may be my new 'off'/rest day thing. i definitely need to sharpen my skills in that area, lots of business happens on a golf course! weighed in today at 180 lbs, and can't figure out how i am not lower? i know that i had less calories in this week over last week, could it be muscle added? i feel as if i am getting leaner and feel stronger than the past weeks. i am going hit the iron when i get off of work and plan on going ride some trails tomorrow morning, weather permitting of course!

----------


## RaginCajun

> adult themed? I think we have 2 peter pans here....
> 
> 
> 
> Cut from the same cloth evidently
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they say~



so which is it, am i going to have to come up north or are you coming down south!

----------


## Papiriqui

I suck at mini golf lol i couldn't imagine where the ball would go if i ever played golf lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> I suck at mini golf lol i couldn't imagine where the ball would go if i ever played golf lol



it is a real hard sport to master and that's why i love it! every shot is a challenge in its own and no shot is ever the same!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> so which is it, am i going to have to come up north or are you coming down south!


And if I am south of the equator? how 'bout sideways.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> And if I am south of the equator? how 'bout sideways.....




horizontal, vertical, or diagnol, WHATEVER IT TAKES!

----------


## tbody66

> And if I am south of the equator? how 'bout sideways.....


don't make it harder on him than it has to be...play nice!




> horizontal, vertical, or diagnol, WHATEVER IT TAKES!


That's the spirit!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> horizontal, vertical, or diagnol, WHATEVER IT TAKES!


Now your talkin'




> don't make it harder on him than it has to be...play nice!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit!


Coach, advisor , agent

----------


## RaginCajun

had a shitty 3 mile run yesterday, took me 42 minutes to do. i dont know what the issue was but it sucked, could be the weather and my asthma. wanted to go ride this morning but when i went to go, it started raining. so that lead me to go hit some iron in which i had another sluggish feeling workout. i pushed thru it but it wasn't a great effort on my part. weight today is 177lbs so i am down a few but i am still thinking this is water.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

rc...you ran so what is the problem  :Smilie:  Not every workout out is going to be tops....although that is a going in expectation.... it will be different next week!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Winter.....that's all I can say. Slow season.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Winter.....that's all I can say. Slow season.


Yeah that's probably what it is...even though Cajun, at least you got out of the house and ran!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> rc...you ran so what is the problem  Not every workout out is going to be tops....although that is a going in expectation.... it will be different next week!


i know i ran but it just wasn't fun.




> Winter.....that's all I can say. Slow season.


yes, but it is 73 degrees down here!




> Yeah that's probably what it is...even though Cajun, at least you got out of the house and ran!!!


thanks!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Now your talkin'*


well, i just found out my roommate's father has a JET! i am trying to figure out if her dad will let me borrow the JET or one of their horses so i can ride up there like prince charming!

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in this morning and it was great! my weight is at 180 lbs this morning. i will be going for a run this evening and will be adding in some hill sprints while on this run. time to get back to grinding!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well, i just found out my roommate's father has a JET! i am trying to figure out if her dad will let me borrow the JET or one of their horses so i can ride up there like prince charming!


OH MY! as I put my hand up to my mouth! Glad I swallowed my coffee first.....

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 2 miles this evening in 25 minutes. i warmed up for 5 minutes and then did sprints every 5 minutes after. felt like an animal while sprinting!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Feel like an animal......

what kind? a jaguar? an ocelot? a tiger?

----------


## SlimmerMe

I think a horse

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feel like an animal......
> 
> what kind? a jaguar? an ocelot? a tiger?





> I think a horse



more like a lion, the king of the jungle!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> more like a lion, the king of the jungle!!!!!!


Got cha.
Jane~

----------


## RaginCajun

> Got cha.
> Jane~



ba dum ba dum ba dum....................as i beat on my chest!!!!!

----------


## tbody66

wow, that's all I can say, just WOW!

----------


## BrownGirl

You and Slimmer are made for each other!!!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great workout this evening. Finished my last two sets of squats with more weight than I did last week. I also added in some different exercises to try out my shoulders some. Diet was good today and I am still liking the IF diet.

----------


## tbody66

how did the shoulders respond? When is slimmer going to be there to give you a rub down?

----------


## RaginCajun

> how did the shoulders respond? When is slimmer going to be there to give you a rub down?


my right shoulder seems as if it back up to par but my left on is still a diaster. your second question, a gentlemen never tells!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You and Slimmer are made for each other!!!



ya never know............................................

----------


## SlimmerMe

> my right shoulder seems as if it back up to par but my left on is still a diaster. your second question, *a gentlemen never tells!*


and there you have it.....

----------


## RaginCajun

had a wonderful night of rest which it seems my body needed. this was the first night in which i did not wake up until my alarm went off. i weighed in at 179 lbs today so i have not made up any ground as far as body weight is concerned but i do feel like i am making progress in the gym. it has been about 3 weeks since i started this IF type diet and i must admit, at first, i did not think i could handle the fasting for 16 hours everyday. i will say that it was really tough in the beginning but it has gotten easier along the way. i only eat 2 times a day now as compared to 6-8 times just not that long ago. it seems as if i am getting somewhat leaner but i see myself everyday so it is hard to tell. no tbody, you are not getting any new pics so don't start your whining! HA!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Are you daring me with your new avy?

----------


## tbody66

You kids are tooooooo funny!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you daring me with your new avy?


could be a triple dog dare!

----------


## SlimmerMe

hmmmmm.... I know what a double dog dare is so I am wondering what a triple dog could be...... :Hmmmm:

----------


## RaginCajun

> hmmmmm.... I know what a double dog dare is so I am wondering what a triple dog could be......



well, double is more than single so triple must be................................................

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ have you considered putting (3) O's in front of your name instead of 2?

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ have you considered putting (3) O's in front of your name instead of 2?



it depends on the situation!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

oops I counted wrong.

2 plus 2 ='s 4

----------


## RaginCajun

> oops I counted wrong.
> 
> 2 plus 2 ='s 4




hahaha, clown!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a nice cardio session this evening, the stair master owned me! did 25 minutes of hills on it, sweated my rear-end off! done eating for the day, next meal at around 12ish tomorrow

----------


## tbody66

You are owned allright!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> my right shoulder seems as if it back up to par but my left on is still a diaster. your second question, *a gentlemen never tells!*


Smart fella  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Just had lunch, wasn't the best choice so looks like i will have some ass bussin' to do this evening!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Bahahaha reading your thread is cracking me up. No worries about lunch, its still early in the day so u can make up for it  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bahahaha reading your thread is cracking me up. No worries about lunch, its still early in the day so u can make up for it


get your popcorn ready cuz its gonna be a show!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a better run today, did 3 miles in 33 minutes and felt great afterwards.  diet got sharper after my lunchcapade (really wasn't too bad) and i am fired up cuz i get to finally go hunting this weekend! a fellow coworker is taking me to his farm and who knows, i may never come back!

----------


## tbody66

With all the running you are doing there "Forest" you should have made it to slims house by now. What's the hold up?

----------


## Papiriqui

> had a better run today, did 3 miles in 33 minutes and felt great afterwards. diet got sharper after my lunchcapade (really wasn't too bad) and i am fired up cuz i get to finally go hunting this weekend! a fellow coworker is taking me to his farm and who knows, i may never come back!


I envy you right now!!! Didnt go hunting last year, definitely going on archery season this coming one. Its been a while since i ate some deer  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> get your popcorn ready cuz its gonna be a show!!!


You got that right!




> had a better run today, did 3 miles in 33 minutes and felt great afterwards. diet got sharper after my lunchcapade (really wasn't too bad) and i am fired up cuz i get to finally go hunting this weekend! a fellow coworker is taking me to his farm and who knows, i may never come back!


You better come back~




> With all the running you are doing there "Forest" you should have made it to slims house by now. What's the hold up?


House? or farm house?

----------


## Back In Black

> had a better run today, did 3 miles in 33 minutes and felt great afterwards. diet got sharper after my lunchcapade (really wasn't too bad) and i am fired up cuz i get to finally go hunting this weekend! a fellow coworker is taking me to his farm and who knows, i may never come back!


You Crazy American's love a bit of hunting?!

----------


## slfmade

RC...what are you hunting in Feb??? Deer season is over....you should be out fishin'

----------


## RaginCajun

> You Crazy American's love a bit of hunting?!





> RC...what are you hunting in Feb??? Deer season is over....you should be out fishin'


Yeah, stem, I grew up living off the land so I love every opportunity I get to be in the outdoors!

Slfmade, going hunt some hogs. Deer season is still open to primitive arms but I will only shoot bucks this time of the year. Refuse to shoot a doe after the first of the year cuz they may be carrying little ones already.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You better come back~



i don't know, been a while since mother nature and i had some peace! gonna miss me or something?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> i don't know, been a while since mother nature and i had some peace! gonna miss me or something?


Yep, but you go ahead and get some peace while ya can.....

----------


## slfmade

> Yeah, stem, I grew up living off the land so I love every opportunity I get to be in the outdoors!
> 
> Slfmade, going hunt some hogs. Deer season is still open to primitive arms but I will only shoot bucks this time of the year. Refuse to shoot a doe after the first of the year cuz they may be carrying little ones already.


Good Deal - I don't shoot does after the first of the year either. I'm from Arkansas originally and Browngirl and I are actually moving back this summer. Can't wait for deer season. I've taken a few hogs, but for some reason I've never really got into it.

Do you bow hunt at all???

I've turned browngirl into an all out "Country Girl". When we first met she was a PETA member...Seriously!!! Now she owns a couple of Guns and Last October logged about 40hours sitting in her tree stand. How cool is that? How many pretty girls do you know that will go out and whack a deer from 30ft high in a climbing tree stand? Last year I shot a small buck with my bow and she helped me gut it, skin it, and cut it up. I swear I've got the coolest chick I know.

You're in Texas Right??? Maybe next season we can all do deer camp together. I'll bring the Beer...you bring the scotch...and we'll have cheat week!

----------


## SlimmerMe

and I'll bring the champagne......

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yep, but you go ahead and get some peace while ya can.....


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!




> Good Deal - I don't shoot does after the first of the year either. I'm from Arkansas originally and Browngirl and I are actually moving back this summer. Can't wait for deer season. I've taken a few hogs, but for some reason I've never really got into it.
> 
> Do you bow hunt at all???
> 
> I've turned browngirl into an all out "Country Girl". When we first met she was a PETA member...Seriously!!! Now she owns a couple of Guns and Last October logged about 40hours sitting in her tree stand. How cool is that? How many pretty girls do you know that will go out and whack a deer from 30ft high in a climbing tree stand? Last year I shot a small buck with my bow and she helped me gut it, skin it, and cut it up. I swear I've got the coolest chick I know.
> 
> You're in Texas Right??? Maybe next season we can all do deer camp together. I'll bring the Beer...you bring the scotch...and we'll have cheat week!


That's awesome that you can share things like that. I was looking into getting a bow just before i moved to Houston last fall, but opted out because of the move. Sounds like a plan to me!!!!





> and I'll bring the champagne......



nice touch, always room for some bubbly!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had a fantastic weekend! did a whole lot of walking around, prob did 10+ miles over the two days. i was unsuccessful at taking out a hog, didn't see any. i did however, get as close as 30 feet away from 3 deer without them moving. it was a thrill to get that close and watch them for a while. can't wait to get back in the weight room this evening. i weighed in at 179.9 lbs this morning, so i still need to lose 9.9 lbs in a month to meet that goal set back when. oh yeah, i am needing to get more serious in my calorie counting so i am going to use the Lose IT app on the iphone. it is the best one out there in my opinion. hope this helps me stay strict!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good workout yesterday evening, went up with the weight again on squats. here is my macros from yesterday: (49%) pro - 219.3g (17%)carb - 74.3g (34%) fat - 68.1g. how does that look? weighed in at 178.8 lbs this morning.

----------


## tbody66

Glad to hear about the progress. I have really been liking caloriecount.com.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to hear about the progress. I have really been liking caloriecount.com.


if you have an iphone, the Lose IT app is the TITS! you can scan the barcode on items and save it in there. it breaks everything down for you at the end of everyday and also has programs in which to guide you to your goal. and thanks!

----------


## Papiriqui

> if you have an iphone, the Lose IT app is the TITS! you can scan the barcode on items and save it in there. it breaks everything down for you at the end of everyday and also has programs in which to guide you to your goal. and thanks!


I'll try it out and see, i used to like livestrong but when it updated it, they destroyed the app. Now is worthless, anyways glad to see the weight keeps going away!!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great cardio session this evening, ran up/down my parking garage stairs for 30 minutes. my legs almost gave up on me on the last one. macros for day: protein 217g, carbs 77g, fats 54g.

----------


## tbody66

> if you have an iphone!


I don't.

----------


## RaginCajun

took a rest day yesterday. was really busy with work and will be for the next few months. i will be on the road a lot so may not see me as active as i was previously. diet has been good this week with the help of the app, my macros yesterday were: protein 100 g (too low for me also) carbs, 144g, fats 46g. the protein will be higher today and i will have to squeeze in a workout between getting off of work and going to meet up with a cpa. i also need to get off my rear and get back to two a days! weight today is 178.0lb.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I don't.



get rid of that old rotary dial and get one! hahaha! there still may be an app for your phone, check it out. i think there is a website also. the name of the app is, Lose It!

----------


## Papiriqui

Nice buddy, i see the scale showing improvement every time!! Good job!! Keep at it  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

i managed to squeeze in an upper body workout, even worked the chest and shoulders some. macros for the day: protein 140g, carbs 56g, fat 72g. i still need to get my protein higher and i will!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice buddy, i see the scale showing improvement every time!! Good job!! Keep at it



thanks! i still have a long ways to go, the mountain is very steep!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Watching deer.....

mountains....

working on the road....

Keep having fun~

----------


## RaginCajun

> Watching deer.....
> 
> mountains....
> 
> working on the road....
> 
> Keep having fun~


Well, was having fun til my truck just keeled out on me! Spending my day in the auto shop! No fun here, Sux!

----------


## RaginCajun

Still no fun over here. Weighed in today at 175.6lbs

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ but a good report on the scale!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ but a good report on the scale!



yes mam! had a good night last night, finally got to meet my roommate's dad and he said it is a no go on the me borrowing the jet ,but he did like the horse idea....................

----------


## RaginCajun

superbowl sunday! weighed in at 176.8 lbs today. planned on a big cheat day today but i will try not to over do it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> yes mam! had a good night last night, finally got to meet my roommate's dad and he said it is a no go on the me borrowing the jet ,but he did like the horse idea....................


A horse is a horse.......it will do.

Enjoy the game and your buddies who are partying along with you~

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i over did it on the food! ate all kinds of junk and paid for it about midnight last night. my stomach started churning and was a disaster. lessoned learned! weight is back up 179 lbs after yesterday and with all the stress i am dealing with. i have another big hurdle to climb over here and it will not be a fun to climb!

----------


## RaginCajun

> A horse is a horse.......it will do.
> 
> Enjoy the game and your buddies who are partying along with you~



thanks, but not just any horse will work for you! i am going to see if he has a big shiny white one!

----------


## SlimmerMe

White Stallion

----------


## RaginCajun

i had an awesome workout today! i finished squats with 275x4 for my last 4 sets! it was the most weight i have done since my powerlifting days in college. i also did a pyramid with incline bench and went up to 185 on my last set. it is sad that i use to warm up with that weight but i am trying to work my shoulder back into shape, i think it is still F'ed! i still love the IF type of diet and i have been getting stronger every week. my little problem is really getting to me and messing up my schedule and everything else but i guess that is life!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> white stallion



bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## slfmade

> bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......Wait, what game are we playing? LOL

Keep up the good work RC

----------


## BrownGirl

I'm g;ad you like the IF diet...It sure is a nice change of pace to actually look forward to eating huh?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looks like u making fine progress on the scales!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......Wait, what game are we playing? LOL
> 
> Keep up the good work RC


thanks, and i am trying!




> I'm g;ad you like the IF diet...It sure is a nice change of pace to actually look forward to eating huh?



i LOVE to eat so yes, always been a fan of eating!




> Looks like u making fine progress on the scales!!!



well hello there stranger! i am doing the best i can for my circumstances right now. i have bigger fish to fry over here right now so i have slacked this week some in my training. yes, the scales are starting to show a lower number but i am more concerned with the mirror!

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 177.0 lbs today. i need to get off my ass and start doing cardio in the AM again. i am dealing with a lot right now but that is no excuse for me to a slacker. once i get out of this pickle, WATCH OUT!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, slipped on a bottle last night dancing and split my forearm! i now have a big gash on my forearm, right above the elbow! we went out for my roommate's bday and of course, something happens to me!

----------


## BrownGirl

Oh no!!!!  :Frown:  Hope it heals soon....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

if you gonna have a gash, have a good story too! LOL!!! RC, you need to party with full protection!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in today at 175.4 lbs. ran 2 miles yesterday in 23min

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ YIPPY YIPPY!!! looking good......real good....

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, when it rains it poors!!! I can't catch a break in 2012! I feel as if someone has a voodoo doll on me and is poking pins in it!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

trouble travels in three....so hang in there!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, looks like i have finally got out of this funk i have been in for the past 3 weeks, and it looks as if that is behind me now. my weight is about the same, 175.8 lbs, but i have not been training at all, thinking some of it is muscle lost. i will be getting after it today when i get off work and will except a slight increase in bodyweight, but hoping not. i am a little sad today, this is the first time in 30 years (damn i'm old) that i have ever missed mardi gras!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> trouble travels in three....so hang in there!


tell me about it. it actually happened in about 7-8's over here so something good is bound to happen! i did buy a lottery ticket yesterday!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great workout mardi gras day(*FIRST TIME EVER*) and ran 3 miles yesterday in 30 minutes. weight is holding at 175 and i can tell i am looking leaner. i know that we set the deadline of march 2nd, but i don't think i can lose the 5lbs in a weeks time the right way. i know how to get it down if i want to see it on the scale but i know it would be just water. this IF diet is really helping me shed the fat! this is still an uphill battle, but i have my hiking boots and helmet on! on another note, i just recently had vehicle troubles and purchased a car. this is the first time in 15 years that i will not be driving a truck! now that i am a city slicker, i went to the car this time of round. its going to take some time getting use to!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I bet running sure helped to busy yourself not to think about what you were missing.WIN/WIN!

And now a city slicker...... :Ccslateboy:

----------


## RaginCajun

well, still truckin along over here. my diet has not been as tight as i wanted it to be over the weekend but it didn't get out of hand. i had a good workout yesterday and looking forward to doing some cardio this evening. i know sound like a broken record but it is time i step it up! i am the lightest i have ever been and still have room for lots of improvements. the IF diet is really taking to me and i am seeing results which make me want to work harder. i need to get my head back in this and set a new goal. i think i would have reached my other goal if it weren't for my 3 week funk. my goal was to be under 170lbs by march 2nd, but i do not think i reach it unless i just shed water. i should be close to it by friday but not under it. my next goal is to work really hard for the next 2 months and see what i am made of!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I bet running sure helped to busy yourself not to think about what you were missing.WIN/WIN!
> 
> And now a city slicker......



it sure did and now i thinking a whole lot clearer. life keeps throwing me knuckle balls, some i miss, some i tip, and some i knock out the park!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I bet running sure helped to busy yourself not to think about what you were missing.WIN/WIN!
> 
> And now a city slicker......



it sure did and now i thinking a whole lot clearer. life keeps throwing me knuckle balls, some i miss, some i tip, and some i knock out the park!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Did u buy a smart car???

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BTW. I missed mardi gras too this year but have fond memories!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did u buy a smart car???


Nope, Acura TL. It's taking some getting use to, so many gadgets.




> BTW. I missed mardi gras too this year but have fond memories!!


Oh yes, memories...............

----------


## GirlyGymRat

r u getting too skinny? under 170 lbs??!!!????

----------


## RaginCajun

> r u getting too skinny? under 170 lbs??!!!????



nope, i still have some girth to give up! well, the number doesn't mean as much to me as to how i look in the mirror. i have never been skinny in my life so i don't think i could ever be "too skinny." i want to have that fitness body so i still have some work to do. on another note, i might have a hot young 22 year old chasing after me so my old ass needs to step it up!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> nope, i still have some girth to give up! well, the number doesn't mean as much to me as to how i look in the mirror. i have never been skinny in my life so i don't think i could ever be "too skinny." i want to have that fitness body so i still have some work to do. on another note, *i might have a hot young 22 year old chasing after me so my old ass needs to step it up*!!!



Haha nice!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> nope, i still have some girth to give up! well, the number doesn't mean as much to me as to how i look in the mirror. i have never been skinny in my life so i don't think i could ever be "too skinny." i want to have that fitness body so i still have some work to do. on another note, i might *have a hot young 22 year old chasing after me so my old ass needs to step it up*!!!


hmmmmmm....now wouldn't you want to slow down... :Hmmmm:

----------


## RaginCajun

> hmmmmmm....now wouldn't you want to slow down...


Yes, but I was implying that I need to step my game up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bout to run a 5k race, first race since my triathlon last may! My competitive juices are flowing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran the 5k in 30:45. It's about what I expected to do. One disappointment, no race beer afterwards!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Hope you ran a bit further and found some around the corner so you could refresh and replenish....

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ Hope you ran a bit further and found some around the corner so you could refresh and replenish....


I'm still running!!!!! Looking to find you around the corner........

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 176 lbs this morning. had a good workout after work this evening and my diet was good. i still need to eat more protein and lessen the carbs some and that will happen. i need to get back to fasted cardio also but i have not been sleeping well as of late so every little minute i can get i try to get.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm still running!!!!! Looking to find you around the corner........


Which corner?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Which corner?


The one in which you keep hiding behind resulting in me still running to look for ya! Feels like I am doing circles.........

----------


## SlimmerMe

Maybe you are running too fast....don't get dizzy....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Maybe you are running too fast....don't get dizzy....


Too late for that!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

How's the workout and diet going for you Ragin??? Just checking in on you!!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's the workout and diet going for you Ragin??? Just checking in on you!!


Honestly, my diet and training has been a roller coaster. It's not where I want it to be and I'm working on that. Work has been very demanding on me as of late so trying to adjust my schedule to fit it. Thanks for checking in and don't worry, I will be back on the high horse soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good workout this evening and was hoping to go run tomorrow but it looks as if the rain is here. my alternative, running the parking garage stairs in which i am looking forward to. once i catch up on sleep from working late hours, i will start twoadays again!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Honestly, my diet and training has been a roller coaster. It's not where I want it to be and I'm working on that. Work has been very demanding on me as of late so trying to adjust my schedule to fit it. Thanks for checking in and don't worry, *I will be back on the high horse soon*!


I'm sure you will!!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Honestly, *my diet and training has been a roller coaster*. It's not where I want it to be and I'm working on that. Work has been very demanding on me as of late so trying to adjust my schedule to fit it. Thanks for checking in and don't worry, I will be back on the high horse soon!


I LUV rollercoaster rides at the PARK...not so much otherwise. Now that you are leaner, those rollercoasters hurt more quickly. I do it too. But I really don't understand why I work so hard for 5 or 6 days and blow an otherwise good week in a moment of weakness. Like self sabatoge!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> honestly, my diet and training has been a roller coaster. It's not where i want it to be and i'm working on that. Work has been very demanding on me as of late so trying to adjust my schedule to fit it. Thanks for checking in and don't worry, i will be back on the high horse soon!


you are the horse!

----------


## RaginCajun

first of all, i want to thank all you ladies for yall continuous support!!! if you look, yall are the only ones who visit and i appreciate every bit of it! females motivate me!


on another note, weighed in at 175.8 lbs today and have my alarm set for fasted cardio in the AM! my diet will get tighter and i will get back to cycling carbs as best i can. i am also thinking about running some clen in a few weeks to see if it will help out with my asthma and get the hopeful bonus of fat loss. i also want to try some MT II to help jump start my tan. i have been doing some research on it and the only thing that worries me is the increase in libido, mine is already high!

----------


## bikeral

Hey cajun. I've been reading your log, just haven't chimed in before. Good work bro. Down about 15lbs sounds like good progress to me.

----------


## RaginCajun

Only did 15 min of fasted cardio this morning, not happy about that, wanted to do at least 30. My focus this week will be on my diet. I read Marcus's 'priming' diet and it is really similar to carb cycling, and is something I will focus a lot more on. I have been shoveling whatever in my mouth as of late and need to be more strict.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey cajun. I've been reading your log, just haven't chimed in before. Good work bro. Down about 15lbs sounds like good progress to me.


thanks bikeral! its actually 20 pounds total but whose counting! i still have a ways to go to get where i want to be so stay tuned!

----------


## bikeral

^^ Subscribed and ready to bust your balls if you get off track :Wink/Grin: 
PS I stand corrected 20lbs, hope I can say that in another 8 weeks!

----------


## gbrice75

> first of all, i want to thank all you ladies for yall continuous support!!! if you look, yall are the only ones who visit and i appreciate every bit of it! females motivate me!


I resemble that!! (in my Curly from the 3 Stooges voice)

I'm still here bro, just don't get on here nearly as much as I used to. Don't feel too badly, my own thread has sunken into obscurity too!  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=gbrice75;5935461]


> first of all, i want to thank all you ladies for yall continuous support!!! if you look, yall are the only ones who visit and i appreciate every bit of it! females motivate me!QUOTE]
> 
> I resemble that!! (in my Curly from the 3 Stooges voice)
> 
> I'm still here bro, just don't get on here nearly as much as I used to. Don't feel too badly, my own thread has sunken into obscurity too!



hahaha, love the 3 stooges! i understand but i love the attention from the ladies!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, when it rains it pours!!!!!!! just found out my grandmother passed away!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ I know you do!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

so sorry for the bad news cagin  :Frown: 

((((huggs))))

----------


## BrownGirl

> well, when it rains it pours!!!!!!! just found out my grandmother passed away!



Oh no!!! So sorry buddy.. :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> so sorry for the bad news cagin 
> 
> ((((huggs))))





> Oh no!!! So sorry buddy..



thanks yall!

----------


## RaginCajun

i did manage to get a run in yesterday, tried to clear my head. when i say it pours, i didn't even have hot water this morning to take a shower!!! don't know who i pissed off but 2012 sure ain't what i was expecting it to be

----------


## SlimmerMe

> first of all, i want to thank all you ladies for yall continuous support!!! if you look, yall are the only ones who visit and i appreciate every bit of it! females motivate me!


That's because you are SPECIAL!

And.....so so sorry to hear about your Grandmother. I know you will miss her. I bet she adored you. Please try to take care of yourself during this time so you can help others who will need you. Get outside and take a walk or quick run every so often to keep your energy up. 

Hope your heart heals soon.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> *That's because you are SPECIAL*!
> 
> And.....so so sorry to hear about your Grandmother. I know you will miss her. I bet she adored you. Please try to take care of yourself during this time so you can help others who will need you. Get outside and take a walk or quick run every so often to keep your energy up. 
> 
> Hope your heart heals soon.


thats right Cajin.. you ARE sped-cial lol j/k
nice to hear about the run! I am totaly feeling what you say...it def has away of taking one to another place for a few <3

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's because you are SPECIAL!
> 
> And.....so so sorry to hear about your Grandmother. I know you will miss her. I bet she adored you. Please try to take care of yourself during this time so you can help others who will need you. Get outside and take a walk or quick run every so often to keep your energy up. 
> 
> Hope your heart heals soon.



thanks slim, means a lot

----------


## RaginCajun

> thats right Cajin.. you ARE sped-cial lol j/k
> nice to hear about the run! I am totaly feeling what you say...it def has away of taking one to another place for a few <3



i just hate feeling like this. i am normally all smiles and full of life, but the things that have been happening to me as of late has me down. and when i get down, i am a pretty angry fellow, depression makes me feel like people who are on TREN ! thanks again!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had an ok workout today. i also want to forget about last week altogether, it was just outright horrible! i need a good week this week as all of the stress recently has my immune system shot to shit. i know something good is bound to happen to me sooner or later! i also want to step it up this week slowly and start with twoadays again.

----------


## slfmade

Keep your chin up man, and get in the gym at all cost. I used to be stressed out and frustrated all the time until I got into this fitness thing. Now it's an outlet. You can ask browngirl....I've really mellowed out and I'm much happier now that I hit the gym frequently. Make sure you don't miss. I think a big reason why I feel so good is because no matter what else is going on...I know I'm moving forward in a positive direction with something. So even if worked sucked or somebody pissed me off that day...I have something to look forward to and know that I'm moving forward.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep your chin up man, and get in the gym at all cost. I used to be stressed out and frustrated all the time until I got into this fitness thing. Now it's an outlet. You can ask browngirl....I've really mellowed out and I'm much happier now that I hit the gym frequently. Make sure you don't miss. I think a big reason why I feel so good is because no matter what else is going on...I know I'm moving forward in a positive direction with something. So even if worked sucked or somebody pissed me off that day...I have something to look forward to and know that I'm moving forward.



thanks bro! i love exercising and it is my go to for stress relief. on a normal basis, stress never gets to me its just that i have been dealing with all sorts of issues and it feels like i just can't win. i know it is a phase and i will snap out of it. its just been bad luck after bad luck, bad news, and it is just got to me, thats all. i can't wait to bounce back out of this funk and get back to kickin ass!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You have been thru a lot. Give yourself a moment to breathe and then re-group and make a plan to get back to what you know works. 

I all the faith in the world in YOU!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You have been thru a lot. Give yourself a moment to breathe and then re-group and make a plan to get back to what you know works. 
> 
> I all the faith in the world in YOU!



sometimes i just need to hear it! thanks as always slim, means the world!

----------


## RaginCajun

had another good workout today. yesterday was legs, back, and bis, and today was chest, tris, and abs. i got some inspiration from someone earlier and it kick started something in me!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

took today off and enjoyed the evening hitting golf balls cuz the weather was gorgeous. i hit too much and now have a blister! i could tell that i was getting fatigued towards the end and the last 20 or so was not up to my standards. i will try to make this my 'off' day workout on wednesdays and once my allergies subside where i can breathe, i am cranking the cardio back up. i plan on getting some clen to see if it will help out with my asthma some. once i get it, i will cycle it for two weeks and see how it effects my breathing. plan on hitting the iron tomorrow and weighing myself in the AM.

----------


## slfmade

Nice work on hitting it hard. I've actually never played a game of golf before. I've been to the driving range, but I've never been on to the course. BrownGirl and I bought our dream home lot last year and we're hoping to start building early next year; however, we just came across an amazing deal in hot springs village that's just too good to pass up. It's the largest gated community in the nation with something like 9 highly ranked golf courses, 21 tennis courts, Workout facilities, and like 11 or 12 lakes. It's basically a private city within a city. We decided to go ahead a buy the property to build a 2nd home for summer vacations so I guess I'm gonna have to learn to golf!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice work on hitting it hard. I've actually never played a game of golf before. I've been to the driving range, but I've never been on to the course. BrownGirl and I bought our dream home lot last year and we're hoping to start building early next year; however, we just came across an amazing deal in hot springs village that's just too good to pass up. It's the largest gated community in the nation with something like 9 highly ranked golf courses, 21 tennis courts, Workout facilities, and like 11 or 12 lakes. It's basically a private city within a city. We decided to go ahead a buy the property to build a 2nd home for summer vacations so I guess I'm gonna have to learn to golf!!!



slfmade, that's sounds like a place i will need to visit. i went on vacation as a teenager to hot springs, we played golf at some place in the mountains and then went stay in a log cabin. your summer home sounds fired up; golf, fishing, workout facility, and don't forget the great outdoors, what else could ya want! golf is by far the most challenging sport i have ever played, besides this one! i have played my whole life, love the thought of a new challenge every shot. i was pretty good in high school, my handicap was about a 6 or so. i would suggest getting lessons if you are wanting to learn the sport. i learned through reading books, golf digest, and watching an old jack nicklaus video. i have never had a lesson but always wanted to take them. it is like any other thing that you want to be good at, consistency and hard work are the only things that work!

----------


## RaginCajun

weight today is 174.1 lbs. feeling sluggish today, didn't sleep well. i will have a big carb up lunch so hopefully that will jump start my energy level.

----------


## BrownGirl

Hope your blues have gone away!... Keep up the good work buddy...YOU CAN DO IT!!  :Smilie:  Get those carbs in ya and get going!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hope your blues have gone away!... Keep up the good work buddy...YOU CAN DO IT!!  Get those carbs in ya and get going!



i like the blues, music that is! thanks BG, i think they have passed on for now. looking for bigger, greener pastures!

----------


## bikeral

Cajun, glad to see you are getting in better spirits.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cajun, glad to see you are getting in better spirits.



thanks bud! now, if i could only get rid of these allergies!

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 3 miles in 36 minutes yesterday evening instead of lifting. the weather was just too nice to stay inside. diet, food wise was good but i did however have a few too many cold pops! starting to feel like a spring chicken again so watchout!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ UH OH! Spring is in the air.......

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good 3 mile run yesterday and a great workout this morning. Now, I'm just enjoying mother nature laying poolside!

----------


## bikeral

Hey Cajun just checking in. Hope you had a great weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey Cajun just checking in. Hope you had a great weekend.


thanks for checking in bikeral! i had a great weekend, did a lil too much boozing on sunday but it was glorious out and the pool had some lovley sights!

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 4 miles today in 47 minutes. i did a lot of sprints during the entire run and almost threw up on last uphill sprint. the sprints made me feel like a beast again! if i can find a good lap pool, i may do a small triathlon at the end of may. i also need to go get some new running shoes, these just aren't cuttin it! i think i may go back to the pair i ran in the past in, hope i can find them online.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Running all around in the nice Spring air with new shoes......There he goes! FAST!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Running all around in the nice Spring air with new shoes......There he goes! FAST!



you mean the FASCINATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Dude, Just noticed your log is started over a year ago. Damn I have some reading to do...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude, Just noticed your log is started over a year ago. Damn I have some reading to do...


yup, lost 20 or so pounds since joining this wonderful site! you want to not drink anything in front of the computer and may want to go relieve yourself before reading. you may piss ya pants!

----------


## BrownGirl

Kepp up your running! It's awesome that you enjoy it!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Really busted it in the weight room today. I want to go with heavier weight on squats but stopped at 275. My back and left knee just can't take it. I have a bachelor party this weekend so i should get a good evaluation from my friends on how lean I look compared to when I last seen them. I just hope I don't get kidnapped again, then again............

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hows it going!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> hows it going!!!



well hey stranger! honestly, its going good now, but i am really about to get it going again. i have been sitting at 175lb for a lil while now, and know that i need to light the fire back under my ass! i am seeing things a lot clearer now! thanks for checking in GGR

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hummmmm....what did your friends say? did you get kidnapped? how big does the fire need to be to get you moving?????

----------


## RaginCajun

> hummmmm....what did your friends say? did you get kidnapped? how big does the fire need to be to get you moving?????



i think the fire has been lit!!!!!!!! the flame was just low and going out this past few months but i think i found my gasoline! didn't get kidnapped this time but it sure was interesting..................

----------


## RaginCajun

i hit it hard today! i did a 45 minute upper body workout and then hit 45 minutes of cardio. like Emeril Lagase would say, BAM ANOTHER KNOTCH!

----------


## bikeral

Glad the fire is lit. Tear it up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad the fire is lit. Tear it up.



i really do not know what has gotten into me the past two weeks, but whatever it is, it is great. its like i have a new attitude about things. wait til after easter, its on!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ we all need a rest periodically....and come back strong. 

I have a new attitude re: holidays. I don't even look at it as a food event. I could care less...until my mom sends me my Easter basket with favorite goodies : )))))

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ we all need a rest periodically....and come back strong. 
> 
> I have a new attitude re: holidays. I don't even look at it as a food event. I could care less...until my mom sends me my Easter basket with favorite goodies : )))))


well, honestly, there was never a 'rest' period really. just bad shit that happened to me and kept happening! i definitely have a new attitude now but my craving for food will never leave me. i am going home for easter and going stuff my face with 'good' crawfish. these people in texas do not know how do boil them and i do not have my pot at my place here! but, i will be active the entire time!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am ready to head back home for easter, can't wait to stuff my face with some mud bugs!!! i also plan on doing a lot of fishing and spending time in the good ole swamp! i have been working on a plan and baseline posted up something in the ask GB thread and it is very similiar to what i want to do.

----------


## Back In Black

> i am ready to head back home for easter, can't wait to stuff my face with some mud bugs!!! i also plan on doing a lot of fishing and spending time in the good ole swamp! i have been working on a plan and baseline posted up something in the ask GB thread and it is very similiar to what i want to do.


Sounds awful :Wink: 

Have fun bud, choccy Easter eggs for me and good old fashioned English fish n chips!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=00ragincajun00;5963908] i am going home for easter and going stuff my face with 'good' crawfish. these people in texas do not know how do boil them QUOTE]

I know exactly what you sayin.....There is no place like home, no place like home, no place like home Dorothy ; )

----------


## bikeral

Hey RC, Enjoy the weekend, all that talk of craw-fish is making me hungry.

----------


## RaginCajun

thanks to all, hope everyone had a splendid easter weekend. i feel rejuvinated and ready to get back after it hardcore! i will be using the LOSE IT app to start tracking my macros again and will trying to come up with a good weekly workout plan. i signed up for a kickball league, so that will be my wednesday/off day. i will get back to fasted cardio in the AM tomorrow and want to incorporate some fasted workouts. i will play with this schedule for a few weeks and adjust to fit my needs. with me, its all about discipline with my diet and i will work harder on that aspect. i will weigh in on wednesday of each week to see where/which way i am heading.

----------


## RaginCajun

did a 3 mile run yesterday evening and really got after it. i did uphill sprints to where it felt like my heart was going to burst out of my chest. diet was sharp yesterday and plan on it being much of the same today. only did 15 min of cardio this morning and plan on stepping that up. like a wise woman always says, slow and steady wins the race, or was that the story of the tortoise and the hare?

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in today at 177lbs. it is about what i expected. i ran 3 miles yesterday but it was a tough 3 miles, my legs were killing me from the sprints from the day before. i need to get some new running shoes bad! my diet was good again, i ate deer/pork burgers and instead of using bread crumbs, i ground up some oats. it came out pretty good for a test run, have to get my ratio of ground oats right. i am still doing the IF diet and still love it. i do still get hungry in the AM but after some BCAA's and a cup of joe, it usually subsides since i am busy at work. tonite will either be hitting golf balls for a few hours or an upper body workout.

----------


## bikeral

> weighed in today at 177lbs. it is about what i expected. i ran 3 miles yesterday but it was a tough 3 miles, my legs were killing me from the sprints from the day before. i need to get some new running shoes bad! my diet was good again, i ate deer/pork burgers and instead of using bread crumbs, i ground up some oats. it came out pretty good for a test run, have to get my ratio of ground oats right. i am still doing the IF diet and still love it. i do still get hungry in the AM but after some BCAA's and a cup of joe, it usually subsides since i am busy at work. tonite will either be hitting golf balls for a few hours or an upper body workout.


Fantastic bro, see you are really on track. I just bought 2 pairs of running shoes cause the old ones were giving me blisters and I thought it would be a good idea to alternate so they air out a bit. Works out great, feet are happy :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fantastic bro, see you are really on track. I just bought 2 pairs of running shoes cause the old ones were giving me blisters and I thought it would be a good idea to alternate so they air out a bit. Works out great, feet are happy



i always get fit for running shoes. the ones i have now just are not losening up at all so i am off to find some like the old ones i had.

----------


## bikeral

I just got fitted for the first time. I am usually really cheap and just buy the deal. This time I went to one of those fancy running shops and was fitted. Worth it 100%. And the prices were not bad.

----------


## RaginCajun

i bought some new shoes yesterday and will be gettin' them dirty this evening. yesterday, i hit some golf balls at the range for about an hour or so. i still am not consistent with my golf swing but i am working on it. it is just like everything else, if ya don't use it, ya lose it!

----------


## RaginCajun

just wanted to throw my current stats up here again:

5'10"
176 lbs (when i joined this site, i was at 196 lbs)
19-20% BF (25-28% BF before joining)
142 LBM

i am currently doing the IF diet and eating 2 huge meals (one around 1200-1230 and the other around 800-830) and one snack before afternoon workout (around 500-530). i am not doing my best of getting in the gym in the AM and i know that is hindering my progress. i soon hope to change this so that my thread and my body reflects the effort. my ultimate goal is to get the bodyfat to as low as i can get it, really just want some abs!

----------


## BrownGirl

Doing awesome I see...Keep it up RC!  :Smilie:  And eat some crawfish for me...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doing awesome I see...Keep it up RC!  And eat some crawfish for me...



i'm trying!!! and, i ate enough to fill up a wheel barrel!

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 2 miles yesterday to break in the new shoes, felt pretty good. my feet need to get accustomed to running in a minimal shoe again, my calves started burning about half way in. diet was not good yesterday. went out for a friend's bday and had cake and beer! the people at the table told me that they have never seen anyone eat like that before and so did the waitress as i kept asking for the menu. it was a high cal day for me anyways and i still needed to eat 1500cals for supper, and i am sure i may have went over. i ate a dozen oysters, seared swordfish, brocoli, 3 beers, and a huge piece of cake!!! looks like i am heading to a friend's camp for the weekend, gonna try to go stalk some hogs!

----------


## bikeral

making me hungry. oysters and swordfish can't be too bad. That sounds real good.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Just don't go HOG WILD!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

If you catch a HOG, r u gonna roast it and eat it...pork is not on my diet!?! 

I like your status summary. It is good to remind ourselves where we came from. What is your GOAL now??

----------


## RaginCajun

i am pissed off at myself! set my alarm to get up to do cardio and reset the damn thing! i did however, had a fantastic weekend. i didn't slay a hog but i did see a bunch of deer. my diet was piss poor at best but i did pretty much do cardio the entire day on saturday. we probably shot over 600 rounds of ammo and blew shit up!!! i don't know if you guys/gals ever heard of tannerite, but you gotta get some! we were blowing concrete blocks up with this stuff by shooting it with a high powered rifle, it was epic!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just don't go HOG WILD!



only way i know how to roll!!!!




> If you catch a HOG, r u gonna roast it and eat it...pork is not on my diet!?! 
> 
> I like your status summary. It is good to remind ourselves where we came from. What is your GOAL now??



if i would have slayed one, i would have roasted it over an open flame or did it couchon de' lait style! thanks, and yes, it is always good to remind ourselves of where we came from and how hard we worked to get where we are now. my goal is the same as it has been since i found this wonderful site, to drop the bodyfat as low as i can. i am not worried about a weight number so to speak, i just want to mirror to look good!

----------


## RaginCajun

inspired by 405, stem, and base, i am going to try this depletion workout they speak of. i am more or less using 405's post as a model and will go from there to see what my shoulders can tolerate. 

day 1 day 2 

squats 3x15 Leg press 3x15 
flat bench 3x15 incline bench 3x15
Rows 3x15 rows 3x15 
DB curl 2x15 DB curl 2x15 
Tri kicks 2x15 tri kicks 2x15 
DB swings 2x15 DB swings 2x15 
Leg curls 3x15 leg curls 3x15

once i go thru it once, repeat! 

i will see how this works into my schedule and assess.

----------


## BrownGirl

> i am pissed off at myself! set my alarm to get up to do cardio and reset the damn thing! i did however, had a fantastic weekend. i didn't slay a hog but i did see a bunch of deer. my diet was piss poor at best but i did pretty much do cardio the entire day on saturday. we probably shot over 600 rounds of ammo and blew shit up!!! *i don't know if you guys/gals ever heard of tannerite, but you gotta get some!* we were blowing concrete blocks up with this stuff by shooting it with a high powered rifle, it was epic!



OMG that stuff is AWESOME! We shot some as well..It sounds like a sonic boom! I can't wait to blow up some more. lol

----------


## Back In Black

> *inspired by 405, stem, and base, i am going to try this depletion workout they speak of*. i am more or less using 405's post as a model and will go from there to see what my shoulders can tolerate. 
> 
> day 1 day 2 
> 
> squats 3x15 Leg press 3x15 
> flat bench 3x15 incline bench 3x15
> Rows 3x15 rows 3x15 
> DB curl 2x15 DB curl 2x15 
> Tri kicks 2x15 tri kicks 2x15 
> ...


Ha ha, yeah but I only SPEAK of it, I'm not crazy enough to do it. Good luck dude!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ha ha, yeah but I only SPEAK of it, I'm not crazy enough to do it. Good luck dude!



hahahahahaha!!! yeah, it hurt!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, that workout is tough and i almost threw up afterwards. i was not able to do the same weight i did the first time and had to drop some to finish out the reps. it reminds me of crossfit the way my body felt afterwards. my arms were and legs were shaking like a cheerleader's pompom! diet was on point today.

----------


## RaginCajun

got my lazy ass out of bed and hit the ground running! did a 20 minute jog and then stretched really well. i also added in some abs. just had some BCAAs and about to enjoy a cup of joe. i am heading to austin for the day and will be hitting day 2 workout this evening. looks like i will have to lessen the weight cuz i am sore today but looking forward to the workout. i also changed the routine up some on the repeat to where i did not do plain squats and shoulders, but did a combo of both (a squat into an overhead arnold press with dumbbells).

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up this morning, pissed excellence! i did 20 min of fasted cardio this AM and had another great workout yesterday but had to lighten the load on the iron. today is weigh in day and i must note that there was no change in my weight from last week. i kicked it up a notch this week so hopefully it will show next week. i know that saturday will be a high carb day so i may do moderate today and go low to no thursday and friday.

----------


## RaginCajun

i chose to sleep in this morning, i think my body needed it. i did a 3 mile run yesterday in about 36 minutes and plan hitting it again this evening

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 3 miles yesterday and i felt sluggish the whole time, even with carbs at lunch. i feel run down today so i will just take today off. i think i need some carbs so i may add some in at lunch and see how my body reacts.

----------


## bikeral

Hey RC hows the extra carbs treating you? Feeling better?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC hows the extra carbs treating you? Feeling better?


i think i ate too much! hahahaha! i am feeling the need now to not have an off day and thinking about hitting the gym up this evening

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I know that feeling : (

----------


## RaginCajun

> I know that feeling : (


its all good! its hard on these streets!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 3 miles in 35 minutes and then hit an upperbody HIIT session. trying to figure out if it is better for me to do my cardio first and then workout, but wondering if that is counter active? my diet was finally better today and i after looking at some things, i do not think i have been eating enough during the week. i will see how things play out from here and i really need to reassess my macros and start really concentrate on hitting them. my left hamstring feels like it is going to pop! i have a thread in the workout section about my problem, and i am working on fixing it but do not have any time to get to the PT.

----------


## RaginCajun

did 3.5 mile run in 43 min and then did another upperbody HIIT session. in between the two i drank some coconut water (i hate the taste of coconut and the texture but can drink the water?) and it energized me thru the workout. i had another good day with the diet and i feel stronger than last week. i am still trying to get use to these new shoes, they are very minimal and my feet need to use to the banging again.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

what kind of new running shoes you using, if you don't mind my asking?!?

----------


## RaginCajun

> what kind of new running shoes you using, if you don't mind my asking?!?


surely dear, they are sacony kinvara 2's. very very light and little support.

----------


## RaginCajun

still feeling like i need to re-evaluate what i have been doing. i am at the same weight for the third consective wednesday, 176 lbs. i have been stuck at this weight for a while now but have been busting my ass these past two weeks. i may go back to the old way of dieting to throw my body a curve ball, what do yall think?

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 3 miles in 34 minutes this evening and then hit some abs afterwards. it was hard to continue to do abs cuz they kept cramping up from running and stretching. work is killing me! i didn't get home til almost 7 but still got in a run. it was not just a jog, i did a lot of sprints and then would slow my HR back down and then get after it again.

----------


## RaginCajun

weighted in at 172.5lbs this morning. lowest weight ever and about 4lbs down from yesterday. i still have a long ways to go on this journey and like a wise woman keeps reminding me, slow n steady wins this race!

----------


## RaginCajun

ran another 3 miles today and felt sluggish. my legs also hurt some from pounding the ground. i plan on doing upperbody tomorrow evening.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup man, your log was one of the first ones i read when i first joined this site and i'm still reading. Gathered a lot of information from here, keep at it mang.

----------


## bikeral

Hey RC, Just checking in. Keep it tight this weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC, Just checking in. Keep it tight this weekend.


i won't promise anything cuz i am spontaneous but i do not have anything planned. i might in the office tomorrow to go do some work tomorrow so prob gonna take it easy this weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

well al, i didn't do it too big! a hot blonde 22 yr old called me up and wanted dinner and drinks so...................... i did however, catch a HIIT upperbody session yesteday evening that i can feel today. another thing to note, weight is 172.0 today!

----------


## Back In Black

> well al, i didn't do it too big! a hot blonde 22 yr old called me up and wanted dinner and drinks so...................... i did however, catch a HIIT upperbody session yesteday evening that i can feel today. another thing to note, weight is 172.0 today!


And some bedroom gymnastics I trust?!?!

----------


## RaginCajun

> And some bedroom gymnastics I trust?!?!


a gentlemen never tells................................

----------


## Back In Black

If you hadn't, you wouldn't have mentioned her in the first place :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> well al, i didn't do it too big! *a hot blonde 22 yr old* called me up and wanted dinner and drinks so...................... i did however, catch a HIIT upperbody session yesteday evening that i can feel today. another thing to note, weight is 172.0 today!


Thats OK, Just PM me some picks and say 3 hail marys and your absolved. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> If you hadn't, you wouldn't have mentioned her in the first place





> Thats OK, Just PM me some picks and say 3 hail marys and your absolved.



hahahahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, kind of over did it saturday by the pool drinking beer with my roommate, don't think i could have handled scotch in the sun all day! i did get back on track sunday with an hour long mtn bike ride. i am hoping to be under the 170 mark within the next two weeks and i will be working hard at it. my roommate said she even noticed in my face that i am getting somewhat leaner so that is a plus.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, kind of over did it saturday by the pool drinking beer with my roommate, don't think i could have handled scotch in the sun all day! i did get back on track sunday with an hour long mtn bike ride. i am hoping to be under the 170 mark within the next two weeks and i will be working hard at it. my roommate said she even noticed in my face that i am getting somewhat leaner so that is a plus.


....so she did, did she. LOL!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ....so she did, did she. LOL!!!


don't get the two mixed up, two totally different people! and yes, she did!

----------


## RaginCajun

did a 4 mile run today, took me 53 minutes. diet was 'sharp' today.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Howdy~ 

Blonde huh? hmmmmmmmmm................

----------


## RaginCajun

> Howdy~ 
> 
> Blonde huh? hmmmmmmmmm................


not the blonde i am hopping to run into in the near future................but yes, i have an affinity for blondes! or a sucker for them!

----------


## RaginCajun

i was reading some things in the workout section and came across a challenge from Nark. i think i am going to give it a shot along with the other stuff i am doing. i am not too sure on running any compounds are anything but i do like the workouts. it kind of reminds me of a boot camp/crossfit type workouts.

----------


## RaginCajun

i did Nark's challenge: warmup for 5 min, 5 min stretch, then did 10 sprints uphill (55-60yds) and rested for 40-50 secs. the workout took me 10 min 35 sec and then i walked/jogged for another 15 minutes.

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up sore this morning, especially in the calf region. loved the workout and will be doing day two this evening. i also have a kickball game tonite in which it looks to be a drinkathon! i will have some self control because i don't want to take 4 steps back everyweek, one or two isn't bad but a midweek bender is out of the question right now.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did day 2 of nark's challenge, it hurt! It was pushups, tabata style for 8 reps. Kickball is the shit!

----------


## RaginCajun

i did day 3 of nark's challenge. it sucked a fat one! i am sore from the past two days so the workout was tough and it was only 21 minutes long! it only consisted of a warm up walk/stretch and then just burpees. i almost threw up from not being able to breathe but toughed it out. i didn't follow it to a T but i did finish it. diet was good but i may have went over cals some.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

obviously I missed a meeting on the challenge!?!

----------


## RaginCajun

> obviously I missed a meeting on the challenge!?!


you didn't miss anything. i just found a challenge in the workout section and it looked like hell so i figured why not!

----------


## RaginCajun

i had to take a break on saturday, my body was hurting from the burpees on thrusday and the friday workout sucked as well! i did go check out the mountain bike park by my place and it is the TITS! i can ride my bike there cuz its only 2-3 miles from my place and its full of people!!! i will start making it a weekly or maybe a biweekly thing since its the closest thing i can get to the outdoors as possible in houston! back to the challenge again today!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i happened across some coconut water and was shocked by the amount of sugar carbs in one little serving. may i ask why you are drinking coconut water? something to do with the humidity in houston???? just curious!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i happened across some coconut water and was shocked by the amount of sugar carbs in one little serving. may i ask why you are drinking coconut water? something to do with the humidity in houston???? just curious!



i only drink the unsweetened kind and only have it post workout. another reason i drink it is because it is loaded with electrolytes and it is already 90 degrees down here!

----------


## RaginCajun

did the nark challenge day 7, but i improvised it some. the workout was to do pullups for 20 secs/rest 10 secs, and do that for 15 minutes. well, i did this, i did 5 chinups, then 3 pullups, then ran for about 600yards, then did 5 pullups or as many as i could, then ran 600 yards, ets...............for 15 minutes. it was brutal! i could barley get my arms up over my head to breathe! my little brother is in town and i may take him with me this evening to let him see what a 15 minute workout is all about

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, you're a mentalist!

Well done, sir!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mate, you're a mentalist!
> 
> Well done, sir!


yes, but i am still not near perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

i have been slackin a little this week. lil brother came in town and it went all downhill! i only did 3 workouts this week and not happy about it. call me a lazy ass because that is all it was. i could have made the time for it and didn't. my diet was not the best either but i didn't go crazy with it. the workouts from nark's challenge are tough and i love it. i have to improvise some of them but i like the way it changes up my normal routine.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hmmmm this eating off is going around...enjoy your brother's visit. Nice to see family!

----------


## RaginCajun

> hmmmm this eating off is going around...enjoy your brother's visit. Nice to see family!



yes, it was very nice to hang out with my lil bro. we look like twins except i am about 35-40 lbs heavier than him and have 5 years on him. some girls couldn't tell which one is older so it made me feel good!

----------


## RaginCajun

i rode the downward spiral all the way until sunday morning! glad it is monday and ready to get myself back in check!

----------


## bikeral

> i rode the downward spiral all the way until sunday morning! glad it is monday and ready to get myself back in check!


I am right with ya. Mondays are great to start redemption for the weekend sins. Glad you had a good visit from your brother.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am right with ya. Mondays are great to start redemption for the weekend sins. Glad you had a good visit from your brother.


i went out more last week than the whole previous month!

----------


## RaginCajun

really got after it this evening. did a 60 minute workout that consisted of a 5 min walk /warmup, 5 min stretch, then it was on! after warming up i did 20 pushups then did a fast 500-600m run, then did 15 pushups then run, etc.....for 8 rounds! i did my macros for today: 170g protein (TOO LOW!) 140g Carbs (not too bad but would like lower) 95g Fats (TOO HIGH!). the fats were from avocado, eggs, spicy mayo, and cocoa powder. totals cals was right around 2000-2100cals which is right where i want to be, but i need to work on getting more cals from protein instead of fat.

----------


## RaginCajun

did 8 50yd uphill sprints, took about 13 minutes to complete. after that, i threw the frisbee with a friend for about 45 minutes. my macros for today were better, but i still need to get the fat down. macros: 210g protein, 85g carbs, 92g fats.

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 173.2lbs today. goal is to be under 170lbs by June 21st. i want to get lower but i would rather the mirrow look good instead of the numbers! still have a lot of fat to lose!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

kickball wednesday kicked ass! i did drink a few too many pops, and that put me over the limit. macros from yesterday: 163.3g protein, 116.4g carbs, 64.6g fats total 2296 cals. my numbers weren't too bad, just need to get my protein up still

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yes, it was very nice to hang out with my lil bro. we look like twins except i am about 35-40 lbs heavier than him and have 5 years on him. *some girls* *couldn't tell* which one is older so it made me feel good!



how nice for you!

----------


## RaginCajun

been being a slap dick lately and need to get back at it!!! diet has not been bad really its just i only have 2 workouts in the past 4 days! need to find my fire again!

----------


## RaginCajun

got after it yesterday. did 8 uphill sprints (50-60yds) with a 30 sec rest in between, then did 45 minutes of frisbee/football tossing. basically did HIIT and then LIC with some sprints and jumps mixed in. total cardio session yesterday was an hour. weighed in today at 175lbs, can't tell if the 2 lbs are water, fat, or muscle. i also tweaked either my groin muscle or the top of my quad sprinting, so i will have to take it easy in kickball tonite. looking forward to tonite, we have a pool party at this bad ass club after our kickball game! thursday is looking rough already!

----------


## RaginCajun

just did my BMR and TDEE again and these are my numbers, BMR= 1847 TDEE=2863. i have been eating around 1600-2000 cals a day, am i undereating??? should i be eating at 2300 cals everyday? i see GB is eating around 2000 cals a day and he outweighs me by 20lbs!

----------


## Back In Black

At 168lbs my maintenance was about 2600cals if that helps you? That was 4x lifting and 2x cardio pw.

I wouldn't drop below 2000 if I was you, if you are still trying to lose. Are you lifting much?

----------


## RaginCajun

> At 168lbs my maintenance was about 2600cals if that helps you? That was 4x lifting and 2x cardio pw.
> 
> I wouldn't drop below 2000 if I was you, if you are still trying to lose. Are you lifting much?


yes, need to lose! i know my biggest problem is my drinking (and don't do it every night) but i have def not been eating enough. i have been doing the nark challenge exercises and doing what i can, it isn't for the weak! the only gym i use at the moment is my lil gym in my apt building which limits me to what i can do, but it is enough to get a good workout. another one of my problems is sticking to my workout plan as of late. last year at this time i was 10 pounds heavier but was training for a triathlon so i was strict with my training.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

U R lighter then a year ago...majority of US population is heavier or lighter???? Cheers!!!

I am wondering what gives you more pleasure. drinking or your goal? 

For me it is sweets or my goal. I have recently relocated for work and I am finally free of the chics candy dish in previous location. Surprise, surprise, surprise...I don't eat candy during the day anymore. hummmmm. I guess the candy dish was the problem?!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RaginCajun

> U R lighter then a year ago...majority of US population is heavier or lighter???? Cheers!!!
> 
> I am wondering what gives you more pleasure. drinking or your goal? 
> 
> For me it is sweets or my goal. I have recently relocated for work and I am finally free of the chics candy dish in previous location. Surprise, surprise, surprise...I don't eat candy during the day anymore. hummmmm. I guess the candy dish was the problem?!?



yes, i am about 10 lbs lighter than last year but i could run circles around myself at this point last year. i am not an alcoholic, and do not drink everyday but i do however, live life to the fullest and my culture background has a lot to do with it. pleasure wise, both but i know what your getting at.

----------


## bikeral

I am with ya dude. My main concern with alcohol is the empty calories while cutting. I like good beers that average about 200cals/serving. A big night out of 5 beers is 1000 cals plus whatever crap I eat while drinking adds up fast. If not for the cals I see no issue with knocking back a few and enjoying life.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am with ya dude. My main concern with alcohol is the empty calories while cutting. I like good beers that average about 200cals/serving. A big night out of 5 beers is 1000 cals plus whatever crap I eat while drinking adds up fast. If not for the cals I see no issue with knocking back a few and enjoying life.



same here, i like the micro-brew selection, we have a spec's warehouse in houston full of it! i don't eat bad at all, but the extra carbs and cals throughout the week def adds up. thats why i usually push myself really hard when training!

----------


## RaginCajun

just got back from getting my ears lowered and my stylist said that i looked like i lost some weight since my last visit, which was about 2.5-3 weeks ago. felt good cuz i thought i hadn't changed much in the past month.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yes, i am about 10 lbs lighter than last year but i could run circles around myself at this point last year. i am not an alcoholic, and do not drink everyday but i do however, live life to the fullest and my culture background has a lot to do with it. pleasure wise, both but i know what your getting at.


I never thought you had an issue RC. I enjoy life too. I luv to smile and be around interesting people. We all make choices and I had Jimmy Johns today!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

and I am going to have wine this weekend : ))))))

----------


## RaginCajun

> I never thought you had an issue RC. I enjoy life too. I luv to smile and be around interesting people. We all make choices and I had Jimmy Johns today!


i know that! i like jimmy johns, i get the gargantuan unwich. you def burn some cals around me because i would have you laughin the whole time!




> and I am going to have wine this weekend : ))))))


i am heading to the beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i finally joined a gym so i can get out of that tiny apartment one. i now need to come up with a solid weekly routine to help me continue my journey to being lean. i will try and have a routine for next week and just get accostumed to the gym. any routines will be graciously appreciated! i am hoping that me joining a gym again will keep me more disciplined in every aspect!

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in today at 172.4 lbs. had a great work out yesterday and i am feeling it today. one thing that i do notice is that when i do push myself with the weights, i do not sleep well. 


workout:

4 sets of squats (warm up set then 3 sets of 10 with 185lbs) wanted to go heavier but i don't think my back can take it so i will try to adjust as i work on strengthening my back
4 sets of incline dumbbell chest (warm set then 3 sets of 10 with 50lb going slow to get my form back)
4 sets of deadlifts (warm up set then 3 sets of 10 with 155lbs, moving in a quick manner to keep HR up)
3 sets of 10 rows (did one arm rows on bench with 45lb dumbbell)
3 sets of 10 upright rows with 60lb barbell
3 sets of 10 goodmornings with 95lb barbell
3 sets of 10 bicep curls with 25lb dumbbells


i am thinking about doing this 3 times a week for 2 weeks and then switch up some of the exercises for each muscle group. how does that sound? i am working on fitting in my cardio into a weekly schedule with running, biking, and now, swimming again. i may look into a doing a triathlon this fall

----------


## --->>405<<---

dont forget calves and tris..  :Wink: 

more importantly what about ur diet? 

personally i like total body for cutting.. its what im doing currently!

----------


## RaginCajun

> dont forget calves and tris.. 
> 
> more importantly what about ur diet? 
> 
> personally i like total body for cutting.. its what im doing currently!



thanks. i run a lot (6-10 miles per week) so that's where i get my calf workout in. diet, that is where i need to be more disciplined. i am currently running the IF type diet (15-16hr fast/8 hr eat), trying to consume around 2300cals and trying to keep the carbs low. i have my TDEE around 2800 so that is where the 2300cals come in. i am sitting at around 18-19% BF and wanting to get down to around 12 or so. thanks for the input!

----------


## SlimmerMe

'tis the season......summer....hot nights......cool drinks.....tight bodies......ENJOY!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 'tis the season......summer....hot nights......cool drinks.....tight bodies......ENJOY!


well hello there young lady! and tis true!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great weekend! went mountain biking on saturday morning and busted my ass! i basically did a flip and ate a face full of dirt! during the crash i messed up my back gear switcher and now need to get that thing looked at. diet was not bad except for the beers on saturday in which i met another amazing blonde! my proposed workout schedule will look like this, starting with this evening:

Monday - AM fullbody WO (fasted, IF diet) PM - Cardio (haven't figured out what yet)

Tuesday - AM Swim PM - Cardio

Wednesday - AM Cross Train (may do one of Nark's Challenges workout here or TRX) PM - as of now, i play kickball in a league which only last another 3 weeks so this will change.

Thursday - AM Swim PM - Rest or Cardio

Friday - AM Fullbody WO PM - Rest or Cardio

Saturday - Cross train
Sunday - Rest or Cardio


i have a bachelor party and wedding coming up at the end of june and set a goal to weigh under 170lbs by the wedding. as of now, i am at 172.8lbs this morning so that leaves me with about 3lbs to lose in 3 weeks. i need to stop being such a lazy ass and need to prepare my meals for the week so that i will stay on track.

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up, pissed excellence! had a great full body workout yesterday. went to the gym this AM and swam for 25 minutes. it was the first time i have swam in a while and my right shoulder was giving me some problems. it felt as if i had no strength in it and it was bothersome. i may have to back the swimming down if it keeps feeling like it did this morning. i didn't prepare my meals yesterday like i wanted to but plan on doing so this tonite. it felt good to get up and get going early but i def need to get to bed earlier.

----------


## gbrice75

> i have a bachelor party and wedding coming up at the end of june and set a goal to weigh under 170lbs by the wedding. as of now, i am at 172.8lbs this morning so that leaves me with about 3lbs to lose in 3 weeks. i need to stop being such a lazy ass and need to prepare my meals for the week so that i will stay on track.


Pfft... cakewalk!!! Just don't eat the cake!  :LOL: 

On another note, swimming is an excellent no/low impact form of cardio and total body workout!

----------


## SexySweetheart

I re-found you  :Smilie:  lol


looks great! *CONGRATS* on being sooooo close to you 170 goal ragin!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pfft... cakewalk!!! Just don't eat the cake! 
> 
> On another note, swimming is an excellent no/low impact form of cardio and total body workout!



i know but i am still sitting at around 18% BF. i want to get it down to about a 12-13%. still have a lot of belly, back, and chest fat!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I re-found you  lol
> 
> 
> looks great! *CONGRATS* on being sooooo close to you 170 goal ragin!


thanks, but it was only a real short term goal. ultimate goal is to get the BF in the low teens, sitting at around 18ish% now

----------


## RaginCajun

i weighed in at 171.6lbs this AM. did fasted LIC (treadmill at 15.0 incline/4mph) for 20 minutes this AM. yesterday, i ran a 5K in 37 minutes which sucks ass but it was hot as tits out and i squated the day before. i have a kickball game and pool party to follow tonight so i will be doing some more cardio this evening. i definitely have to take it up notch, i was feelin lazy and now this new 'interest' of mine has my mind piqued to do a half marathon. looks like the bad boy is about to come in me again!

----------


## gbrice75

> i know but i am still sitting at around 18% BF. i want to get it down to about a 12-13%.* still have a lot of belly, back, and chest fat!*


That makes 2 of us! With clothes off, i'm vile looking!  :Frown: 




> did fasted LIC (treadmill at 15.0 incline/4mph) for 20 minutes this AM.


Incline at 15??? I don't know how your treadmills work, but they can't be much different from mine. I've done 4.0mph / 12 incline and IMO, that's not LIC - moderate at least. Maybe you're more fit than I am in terms of cardiovascular capacity, but I'd be pretty out of breath at your numbers. LIC shouldn't have you out of breath.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That makes 2 of us! With clothes off, i'm vile looking! 
> 
> 
> 
> Incline at 15??? I don't know how your treadmills work, but they can't be much different from mine. I've done 4.0mph / 12 incline and IMO, that's not LIC - moderate at least. Maybe you're more fit than I am in terms of cardiovascular capacity, but I'd be pretty out of breath at your numbers. LIC shouldn't have you out of breath.



i am not too sure what type of treadmill it is, but i max it out in the incline position and it says 15.0. i am pretty 'fit' as far as cardiovascular speaking, i run around 6-10 miles a week. i don't get out of breathe and i keep my HR under 125bpm when doing LIC. my resting HR is around 45bpm. my genetics suck, my lil brother is about 30 lbs lighter than me and he has fat in all the same places.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> i weighed in at 171.6lbs this AM. did fasted LIC (treadmill at 15.0 incline/4mph) for 20 minutes this AM. yesterday, *i ran a 5K in 37 minutes* which sucks ass but it was hot as tits out and i squated the day before. i have a kickball game and pool party to follow tonight so i will be doing some more cardio this evening. i definitely have to take it up notch, i was feelin lazy and now this new 'interest' of mine has my mind piqued to do a half marathon. looks like the bad boy is about to come in me again!


wow that s impressive to me ! dont sell your self too short rajin  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> wow that s impressive to me ! dont sell your self too short rajin



thanks but this time last year i was 10lbs heavier and running about a 27-28min 5k with ease! stay tuned..............

----------


## RaginCajun

went for a lil swim this evening, did 26 minutes. i really need to work on my form in the pool, i can't kick worth a damn.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

wow RC....u have really kicked it up a notch.....and you sound so happy and focused....I'll have what you're having! : )

----------


## bob87

Far out man...... Just stumbled across your thread..... Breezed through a couple pages sounds like your doing really well.... Inspirational!!!! Keep it up. I myself am trying to find my abs at the moment I was 21% on the 7 site caliper test 2.5 weeks ago. Would love to get to 12 and stay there year round.. However my goals are different to yours I plan to be 5'8 190lbs 12% by Aussie summer time gives me 5 months. 

Anyways keep it up.

Train Eat Sleep

----------


## SlimmerMe

It's swimming season.....LOVE IT!

----------


## RaginCajun

> wow RC....u have really kicked it up a notch.....and you sound so happy and focused....I'll have what you're having! : )


yep, i felt the need to. and if ya want what i am having, gotta bring ya ass down south! HA!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Far out man...... Just stumbled across your thread..... Breezed through a couple pages sounds like your doing really well.... Inspirational!!!! Keep it up. I myself am trying to find my abs at the moment I was 21% on the 7 site caliper test 2.5 weeks ago. Would love to get to 12 and stay there year round.. However my goals are different to yours I plan to be 5'8 190lbs 12% by Aussie summer time gives me 5 months. 
> 
> Anyways keep it up.
> 
> Train Eat Sleep


thanks bob87! to be 12% year round would be awesome and that is where i want to get. in 5 months, you can really get down with the proper discipline, just check out 405's thread. thanks for taking the time to read my thread, you can see my highs and lows, and how when i do stay on track, i can make things happen! my suggestion to you is to start a thread, it makes life easier!

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's swimming season.....LOVE IT!


you got it woman! my right shoulder is still giving me some trouble/uncomfort so i am taking it easy for now. its crazy how if you don't use it ya lose it!

----------


## RaginCajun

went to gym this AM for a fasted fullbody WO. i felt pushed for time but i got in every muscle group this morning and felt really good afterwards (i almost laid back down after waking). its cardio this evening and on the menu is a 3-4 mile jog. it is hotter than a witches titty down here (96F is the high) so i know it will be a tough run!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i just ate a big carb lunch with little to no protein. looks lile the rest of my day i will be consuming nothing but protein!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^^ don't even want to know what ya'll ate! LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 5.3 miles this evening in 65 minutes. it was hot as hell and that is the furthest i have ran in probably over a year.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^^ don't even want to know what ya'll ate! LOL


nope, but you would have wanted to be at my place for supper tonight!

----------


## RaginCajun

took yesterday off, and my body needed it. went for a swim this AM for 20 minutes. i have a kickball game tonite and we have not lost yet, and i intend it to stay that way. i am still consuming too many carbs and fat in my daily diet, and i need to start really focusing on my protein intake. it is really my fav thing to eat and i have not been getting enough of it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> nope, but you would have wanted to be at my place for supper tonight!


I don't eat much for supper or at least I shouldn't be! I do like quality food over quantity every day of the week!!

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 3.1 miles yesterday in 35 minutes. i still need to get back to hitting my macros! waaaaay too many carbs this week!

----------


## bikeral

RC Checking in. Hope all is well. Keep at it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC Checking in. Hope all is well. Keep at it.


thanks for checking in bikeral, just truckin along over here!

----------


## RaginCajun

did a fullbody workout this AM. felt stronger on the squats this time.

----------


## RaginCajun

went for a 20 minute swim yesterday. plan on doing a long run today, depending on how my left knee is feeling. i am heading to the beach in two days and so ready for it! last time i went to the beach, i got kidnapped....................

----------


## bikeral

Kidnapped by a pack of nymphomaniac women?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Kidnapped by a pack of nymphomaniac women?


Well actually, yes!!!! It is mentioned somewhere in this ongoing thread. It's a pretty good story, my friends had to come find me, got the address off of some magazine!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great fullbody workout yesterday. did some clean, jerk, and press with 95lbs for 3 sets of 10, for the first time in over a year. felt really nice to get the HR up that high!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

Bachelor party time!!!!!! Mouthpiece is packed!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Bachelor party time!!!!!! Mouthpiece is packed!


blah hahahahaha! Have fun : ))))

----------


## SlimmerMe

Goodness gracious me......BACHELOR PARTY!

----------


## RaginCajun

> blah hahahahaha! Have fun : ))))





> Goodness gracious me......BACHELOR PARTY!




i barely survived.......................................... ........

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i completed this short term goal by getting under 170lbs (169.6lbs today) and after this weekend (have a wedding), time to set another goal. i am thinking about doing a half marathon so i will keep that in mind when coming up with a diet. just curious to see how my body will respond to the training of a half marathon and IF diet. i am going to do some research and see what i can come up with.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, *i completed this short term goal by getting under 170lbs (169.6lbs today)* and after this weekend (have a wedding), time to set another goal. i am thinking about doing a half marathon so i will keep that in mind when coming up with a diet. just curious to see how my body will respond to the training of a half marathon and IF diet. i am going to do some research and see what i can come up with.


yayyyyyyyyyy  :Smilie: )))) I am so happy for you! I am setting some new goals too : )

----------


## RaginCajun

> yayyyyyyyyyy )))) I am so happy for you! I am setting some new goals too : )



thanks GGR! you have been here thru all the fun! now, it is time for me to get back on the horse and giddity up again! been over two weeks since i last saw the inside of a gym, but i have been active as hell with all the dancing on the weekends!!! i plan on re-doing my diet and thinking of a paleo type IF approach and seeing how i can work it in to my training, which i will be coming up with a schedule that will get started on monday.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thanks GGR! you have been here thru all the fun! now, it is time for me to get back on the horse and giddity up again! been over two weeks since i last saw the inside of a gym, but i have been active as hell with all the dancing on the weekends!!! i plan on re-doing my diet and thinking of a *paleo type IF approach and seeing how i can work it in to my training, which i will be coming up with a schedule that will get started on monday*.


and u will be keeping us in the loop  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

time to get back after it after a three week bender in which i pretty much ate whatever the hell i wanted to! i weighed in at 173lbs this morning so no real damage from the bender. i have my schedule laid out for the week for training but still working on the diet. i am following a half marathon training schedule and adding in rotator cuff exercises because my shoulders are all jacked up! i went see a friend who is a physical therapist and she said that i my rotator cuff needs strenghthening bad! she also said no swimming, which saddens me. as far as my diet goes, i still will be doing the IF diet (15-16hr fast) and will be adding more fruits (blueberries, bananas, strawberries) back into my diet, really wasn't having them before. i am going to be trying to keep my carbs at 100g or less a day and see how my body responds to that, and refeed if necessary. i will be trying to have carbs (oats, fruits, and sweet pots) only pre and post workout. i will be trying to eat 250g of protein everyday and keep the fats under 50g. stay tuned.........

----------


## bikeral

Great to see you are focused again. Can you post the half marathon training routine?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great to see you are focused again. Can you post the half marathon training routine?



check out hal higdon's half marathon program: novice. it is the one i am following

----------


## RaginCajun

first day back in the gym last night was great. i had a really good workout but i think i over did it on the squats. i have to run 3 miles today and my legs are sore! diet was sharp yesterday but i am still finding it tough to get over 250g of protein in 8 hours.

----------


## bikeral

> first day back in the gym last night was great. i had a really good workout but i think i over did it on the squats. *i have to run 3 miles today and my legs are sore!* diet was sharp yesterday but i am still finding it tough to get over 250g of protein in 8 hours.


That's a problem for me as well. Tonight is leg night. Probably will not be able to run til Friday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's a problem for me as well. Tonight is leg night. Probably will not be able to run til Friday.


it was the first time i squated in 3 weeks! tonite is going to suck for sure, i am just hoping it doesn't rain!

----------


## RaginCajun

my legs hate me! did 3 miles in 35 minutes yesterday, averaged 12 min mile. i sprinted at one point and got up to 15.8 mph for my max mph. diet was ok, not as sharp as i wanted. i still need to take in more protein and i think that will help with the soreness. i forgot how it feels after not squatting and running for 3 weeks!

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great back workout yesterday. i did every kind of row you can think of! i still need to work better on my rotator cuff issues. i have a 3 mile run planned for the evening and hoping this rain quits, i hate running on a treadmill! i have been pondering some ipamorelin and tb500 to help out with my rotator cuff and wondering what some of you think about that.

macros for yesterday: protein 175g (still need about 80g here!) carbs 111g fats 61g

all in all, not bad but as you can see, i need more protein!

----------


## bikeral

How are those legs holding out? Glad to see you are full on again.

----------


## RaginCajun

> How are those legs holding out? Glad to see you are full on again.



legs are feelin better but still sore. i have another 3 miler this evening! thanks, feels good to get back into it!

----------


## RaginCajun

did a 5k yesterday and it sucked! rest day!

----------


## bikeral

Way to go bro. Work sidetracked me yesterday worked till 2:30AM. Will get back at it tonight and maybe long run tomorrow AM.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Way to go bro. Work sidetracked me yesterday worked till 2:30AM. Will get back at it tonight and maybe long run tomorrow AM.



thanks! i understand the work thing, i squeezed in my run before my appointment with my CPA last night.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> did a 5k yesterday and it sucked! rest day!


do you have a running partner? 

I think I am gonna get one for the toughmudder training next year for the commitment factor since I DO NOT LIKE TO RUN!

----------


## RaginCajun

> do you have a running partner? 
> 
> I think I am gonna get one for the toughmudder training next year for the commitment factor since I DO NOT LIKE TO RUN!



i never really liked running and still don't! i have asthma so its hurts to run sometimes but i just nut up and do it! i also have bad knees and everything else! i thought i was going to have a running partner but i don't know if she wants in on this or not. she is the one who got me pumped up on a half marathon so who knows. i am hoping to get my rotator cuffs back to par so i get back to swimming!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i never really liked running and still don't! i have asthma so its hurts to run sometimes but i just nut up and do it! i also have bad knees and everything else! i thought i was going to have a running partner but i don't know if she wants in on this or not. *she is the one who got me pumped up on a half marathon so who knows*. i am hoping to get my rotator cuffs back to par so i get back to swimming!


how about pumping up OP and then u can have a positive impact on them?!???!!!!?? u got a great attitude  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> how about pumping up OP and then u can have a positive impact on them?!???!!!!?? u got a great attitude


Thanks! I want to cut down to as low as I can go. Then, I want to pump up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at a new low of 167.8lbs today. I managed to get in a 30 minute workout, hungover. I have a four mile run tomorrow that I am looking forward to!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Weighed in at a new low of 167.8lbs today. I managed to get in a 30 minute workout, hungover. I have a four mile run tomorrow that I am looking forward to!


i am running 4 2mrw too but I not looking forward to it....

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 4 miles in the Texas heat, took 50 minutes. The heat killed me and I had to walk some. My diet has not been sharp enough but it isn't horrible. Bout to go cook some turkey/bacon burgers and sweet tater fries!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i ran bout 3.8 on my fav training hill...dirt road, incline in the lower 90s, but not texas hot, not St Louis humidity. I was dehydrated bout 3 miles in and am thinking about hiding strategically placed bottled water on my route  :Smilie:  

I luv the sweet tater fries but don't find them the best option for me....unless it is my beloved cheat meal...

----------


## RaginCajun

> i ran bout 3.8 on my fav training hill...dirt road, incline in the lower 90s, but not texas hot, not St Louis humidity. I was dehydrated bout 3 miles in and am thinking about hiding strategically placed bottled water on my route  
> 
> I luv the sweet tater fries but don't find them the best option for me....unless it is my beloved cheat meal...



do that!!! when i was running in baton rouge, i would make my route around water fountains that were along the way. i miss running on dirt roads! carbs are not the devil!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> do that!!! when i was running in baton rouge, i would make my route around water fountains that were along the way. i miss running on dirt roads! *carbs are not the devil*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BLASPHOMY 
lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good upper body workout this evening but didn't get home until late, thus making my fast tomorrow short. Another thing, I was in the middle of eating and my roommate says to me, I think I need to go to the emergency room! She is allergic to shellfish and she says she started to feel her throat swell so here I sit in the emergency waiting room!

----------


## RaginCajun

> BLASPHOMY
> lol


Blasphemy you say????? I don't think I could survive without carbs, and I just recently was going to go paleo but decided that I miss whole wheat too much! I think GB convinced me!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Had a good upper body workout this evening but didn't get home until late, thus making my fast tomorrow short. Another thing, I was in the middle of eating and my roommate says to me, I think I need to go to the emergency room! She is allergic to shellfish and she says she started to feel her throat swell so here I sit in the emergency waiting room!


jeeze ragin i know roommates svck, but did ya really have to go all covert and feed her shelfish?

lol ...hope shes ok soon <3

----------


## RaginCajun

> jeeze ragin i know roommates svck, but did ya really have to go all covert and feed her shelfish?
> 
> lol ...hope shes ok soon <3



hahahaha you clown! she is all better.

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran 3 miles in 33 minutes. Diet was good today. My upper body was sore and I realized how much one uses his/her arms when running. I have been pondering some peptides to help with the healing of my rotator cuffs.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Checking in and see after 3 weeks of FUN you are back on the horse......KEEP RIDIN' .....

----------


## bikeral

What's up raging? Keep at it bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Checking in and see after 3 weeks of FUN you are back on the horse......KEEP RIDIN' .....



you know i can't sit still for long, GIDDY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's up raging? Keep at it bro.


tearing it up again!!! still need to tighten the diet up some but that has been getting better!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 20 minutes of rowing and 15 minutes on the bike last night. it was a cross train day for me so i chose to do cardio. today, i have a 3 miler to get after, hope it doesn't rain!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done a 3 mile run, took 34 minutes. I also started some peptides to see if it will help out with rotator cuffs and other ailments I have (too many to list). Jumped on the scale this morning and it said 171lbs 17.6%BF and this evening, it read 170lbs 16.7%BF. I remember buying the scale before I joined this site and the scale saying 212lbs 24%BF. I know the electronic scales are not great at determine BF% but I have watched this one go down as the weight went down and would have to say its pretty close.

----------


## tbody66

Nice to see you at it. Keep it up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just got done a 3 mile run, took 34 minutes. I also started some peptides to see if it will help out with rotator cuffs and other ailments I have (too many to list). Jumped on the scale this morning and it said 171lbs 17.6%BF and this evening, it read 170lbs 16.7%BF. I remember buying the scale before I joined this site and the scale saying 212lbs 24%BF. I know the electronic scales are not great at determine BF% but I have watched this one go down as the weight went down and would have to say its pretty close.


very interesting...BTW...I need to beat ur min/mile now that u so boldly put yours out there! LOL

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you know i can't sit still for long, GIDDY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's the spirit! Gallop away!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice to see you at it. Keep it up!



who are you again?

----------


## RaginCajun

> very interesting...BTW...I need to beat ur min/mile now that u so boldly put yours out there! LOL


sometimes, ya just gotta race!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's the spirit! Gallop away!



Yeeeeeeeeeeeee Hawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, after a long weekend, its back to the grind. i went to the driving range on saturday and i think i found my golf swing again! it had been a quite a while to where i hit 80% of my shots where i wanted them to go. on sunday, i did my 4 mile run but i tweaked my calf some about half way, and now i will have to take a step back from the running. this has happened before and i have no clue how, or why this injury keeps happening. the pain is in my left lower leg, calf area, but i do not think it is my calf muscle. i think it is either my soleus muscle or my achilles. it is always something!!!!!!! on another note, i plan on going back home to do some fishing and plan on going grab my road bike!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this evening, calf/achilles felt fine while squatting. My knee however on that same leg, felt weak so I backed off. Looks like I will be resting my legs for the rest of the week. Maybe I did too much too fast? I haven't missed a workout on my schedule in 15 days so pumped about that. Looks like I will be doing a lot of rowing tomorrow for cardio!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

do u take any joint supplements? Like move free? I was told they help. I have no experience with them BTW.

----------


## RaginCajun

> do u take any joint supplements? Like move free? I was told they help. I have no experience with them BTW.


i tried some super cissus before and all the others. nothing works! never heard of move free, i will check it out. i think sarge had something up in a thread about heavily dosing fish oils and it helped some but i have never tried that yet. i am a teenager in an 80 year olds body! (like TR)

----------


## tbody66

> who are you again?


Not even an LOL? Long time fan, infrequent caller.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not even an LOL? Long time fan, infrequent caller.



i had to! good to see you are logging in again you youtube sensation!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, didn't take yesterday off. i went hit some golf balls on the range, could not sit still! i think i found my groove with my golf swing and i am loving it. now, i just need to get out and play! 

on another note, i am heading back to the home town tomorrow to do some long over do fishin'! honestly, i cannot wait to get out on the open water and go far enough to where my damn phone won't work!

----------


## tbody66

When I drop some bf and have an impressive max on bench, I might just make another vid. I pray you get away and spend some recovery time doing what you love to do, away from the phone and the grind.

----------


## RaginCajun

> When I drop some bf and have an impressive max on bench, I might just make another vid. I pray you get away and spend some recovery time doing what you love to do, away from the phone and the grind.



actually tbuddy, i love my job, just need a lil break. plus, i need to stock my freezer with fish!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, made it back from my fishin trip even though i didn't want to leave! did ok, didn't get the freezer as full as i wanted to but i have fresh fish! on another note, i brought my road bike to houston and i am going to start training on it again. i will be devising a new routine through out the week and try to see what i can fit in my schedule. the ultimate goal is still the same, get ripped up! i know the keep repeating this, but my diet needs work! i know what to eat, but just don't do it! i was trying to go with straight whole foods for protein intake but i am finding it hard to get all my 250grams in a day, so thinking about going back to the ole protein powder again. my biggest problem is that i am not disciplined when it comes to dieting, but i will try to put forth a better effort. i know it is going to be really tough with football coming up also!

----------


## RaginCajun

I have some good news and some horrible news. Good news first. I got a raise and ran/walked 3 miles. The horrible news, my cousin got shot in the head last night and is in ICU. It's crazy to think that one of my family members might be murdered!

----------


## mockery

> I have some good news and some horrible news. Good news first. I got a raise and ran/walked 3 miles. The horrible news, my cousin got shot in the head last night and is in ICU. It's crazy to think that one of my family members might be murdered!


thats some serious bad news. very surreal. sorry to hear that mate

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have some good news and some horrible news. Good news first. I got a raise and ran/walked 3 miles. The horrible news, my cousin got shot in the head last night and is in ICU. It's crazy to think that one of my family members might be murdered!


crazy crazy. keep us posted!

----------


## bikeral

> I have some good news and some horrible news. Good news first. I got a raise and ran/walked 3 miles. The horrible news, my cousin got shot in the head last night and is in ICU. It's crazy to think that one of my family members might be murdered!


Hey dude sorry to hear that.

----------


## RaginCajun

> thats some serious bad news. very surreal. sorry to hear that mate





> crazy crazy. keep us posted!





> Hey dude sorry to hear that.



yup, really sucks. thanks for the support

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally took the road bike for a spin, did 13 miles in 55 minutes. I def have to build my legs back up. This time a year ago, I was avg around 18-19mph. Felt good to ride!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Finally took the road bike for a spin, did 13 miles in 55 minutes. I def have to build my legs back up. This time a year ago, I was avg around 18-19mph. Felt good to ride!


I know you luv to bike. Don't be too hard on yourself. It's freeken hot in Tx!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I know you luv to bike. Don't be too hard on yourself. It's freeken hot in Tx!!


we are own best/worst critics! i just know where i was and know where i could be now! don't worry, i am working on improving!

----------


## RaginCajun

i have been a lazy ass lately and still have not come up with a legit weekly routine or diet. i am either going to do 60/20/20 or 50/30/20, and try to adhere to it at least 5 days out of the week! i know that my cals and carbs will be higher on saturdays and sundays coming up, FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 3 miles this evening in 40 minutes. Caught cramps pretty bad, think I was a little dehydrated from drinking green tea after lunch. It is hot, that is all!

----------


## bikeral

> i have been a lazy ass lately and still have not come up with a legit weekly routine or diet. i am either going to do 60/20/20 or 50/30/20, and try to adhere to it at least 5 days out of the week! i know that my cals and carbs will be higher on saturdays and sundays coming up, *FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!*


Turkey chili with Ezekiel tortillas  :7up:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i have been a lazy ass lately and *still have not come up with a legit weekly routine or diet*. i am either going to do 60/20/20 or 50/30/20, and try to adhere to it at *least 5 days out of the week*! i know that my cals and carbs will be higher on saturdays and sundays coming up, *FOOTBALL*!!!!!!!!!!!


what u waiting on? 

5 days out of the week doesn't work for me anymore...u have lost weight, cupcake since u started this journey. I had to adjust my intake downward and change my split.

can you incorporate a modest cheat meal into one of the weekend days and eat the brocilli and carrots with no dip on the other day???? 

and my most important question - whose team u on this year?????????? ...saints or the cowboys????

----------


## gonejeepin

> i have been a lazy ass lately and still have not come up with a legit weekly routine or diet. i am either going to do 60/20/20 or 50/30/20, and try to adhere to it at least 5 days out of the week! i know that my cals and carbs will be higher on saturdays and sundays coming up, FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!


What's the hold up? One you get that diet/routine on paper the ball will start rolling!

----------


## bikeral

Hey RC hope you had a good weekend. How is your new routine/diet going?

----------


## RaginCajun

> what u waiting on? 
> 
> 5 days out of the week doesn't work for me anymore...u have lost weight, cupcake since u started this journey. I had to adjust my intake downward and change my split.
> 
> can you incorporate a modest cheat meal into one of the weekend days and eat the brocilli and carrots with no dip on the other day???? 
> 
> and my most important question - whose team u on this year?????????? ...saints or the cowboys????



SAINTS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not in dallas, in houston so i will route for the AFC Texans. 


hahaha, no cupcake here, sugar britches! i haven't hit my macros in over 3 months and really wasn't hitting them then either before that. i was getting close, but with work and taking clients out to eat all the time, it was hard to stay within my macro parameters. like i said, i have been a lazy ass of late but that is about to change. one thing that really holds me back, beside diet, is my nagging inuries. everytime i get going with a full head of steam, i get hurt and take 3 steps back. my whole left leg basically hurts so cardio and leg exercises are pretty much out of the question, which sucks because my fav exercise is squats! don't worry, this dog is still huntin and fightin'! i am just not one to give up!

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's the hold up? One you get that diet/routine on paper the ball will start rolling!



i think i have all my numbers worked out. i am going to try to post it up before the end of the day for redicule.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC hope you had a good weekend. How is your new routine/diet going?


weekend was great!! hooked up with a girl that 10 years younger than me! first 20 year old i had since i was 20! 30 is the new 18! hahaha! i think i have my diet worked out, its just time for me to really put it into action. routine is still a work in progress, trying to see what i can do and can't do, due to my nagging injuries.

----------


## RaginCajun

i have my diet pretty much laid out and will post it up later on. work is crazy today!

----------


## RaginCajun

5'10
170.8 lbs (down from 196 lbs Jan 2011)
18-19% (down from 26% Jan 2011)



ok, here it goes:

FAST (15-16 hours) everyday

1200-1230 Meal 1

8-10 oz of either chicken or 96% lean beef
1/2 cup brown rice
raw broccoli and cauliflower

330-400 Meal 2

6-8 oz of chicken/tuna/96% lean beef
1 cup Bing cherries
raw broccoli and cauliflower

730-900 Meal 3

8-10 oz chicken or 96% lean beef
cup fat free cottage cheese
scoop protein powder
tsbp natural PB (want to find some powdered PB)


2200-2300 cals (275g pro/120g carb/60g fat) 


i will sub in sweet pots, oats, wheat pasta, and wheat muffins for rice at times. i get bored really easy eating the same things all the time so i try to mix it up, plus i love being in the kitchen(which i need to do more of!). i will also add in egg whites to shakes that make at night and/or "protein ice cream." i have a sweet tooth and the protein powder does the trick! i will also sub out the starchy carb for green veggies on days i don't workout. the diet above is basically a moderate carb day and i will do my best to cycle them. i still am working on my training schedule, went run 3 miles today, left knee is still shaky. i am thinking about slowing down with the running, with the knee pain, and thinking about doing kettlebell workouts with HIIT cardio. i have numerous workouts printed out so i can change it up weekly. i will also have to gauge my rotator cuffs and add in exercises to strengthen them. my long cardio days will be on the bike. i will be adding in a NYC stack (norepinepherine/green tea extract/caf/and other stims) in once i really get my routine/schedule. once i can get my knee back healthy (or feeling better), i am thinking about taking a page out of a wise woman's book and start doing a 20-30 min cardio session during my hour lunch break.

----------


## mxer657

What are you weighing in at now? I have not read the whole theead but if you haven't look into intermittent fasting with carb cycling. It makes cutting super easy.

----------


## bikeral

RC good luck man. Focus and get it done.

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC good luck man. Focus and get it done.


my main focus is getting my body back in functioning condition, meaning training with minimal pain. i can't remember the last time i went a day without pain, and i have a memory like a steel trap! it's not really about luck, it's about discipline! like i said before, i may rent a dominatrix to follow me around!!!  :2MODhappyslk:

----------


## RaginCajun

brought my lunch and workout gear with me.

here is the workout that i did at lunch and had to do with dumbbells (no kettlebells)

10 kettlebell deadlifts
10 pushups
10 kettle high pulls
10 pushups
10 kettle 2-handed swings
10 pushups
10 goblet squats
10 pushups
10 kettlebell deadlifts
5 pushups
10 kettle highpulls
5 pushups
10 kettle 2-handed swings
5 pushups
10 goblet squats
5 pushups
10 kettlebell deadlifts
5 pushups
10 kettle highpulls
5 pushups
10 kettle 2-handed swings
5 pushups
10 goblet squats

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> my main focus is getting my body back in functioning condition, meaning training with minimal pain. i can't remember the last time i went a day without pain, and i have a memory like a steel trap! it's not really about luck, it's about discipline! like i said before, i may rent a dominatrix to follow me around!!!


we all supporting you! nice job on the nooner workout!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, my diet went to shit last night! my roommates mother came to town and took us out to eat last night, italian! i pigged out! nuff said! on another note, i def feel that little workout from yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

> we all supporting you! nice job on the nooner workout!!!


thanks! just need a dominatrix and i will be all set!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just did a 16 mile bike, took an hour. Basically did it fasted, only had BCAA's and 60 cal electrolyte/4:1 carb-protein mix in my water. I felt good out there and probably could have kept going. I will prob go ride again tomorrow if the weather permits. Bout to go maul some dirty rice, Cajun style!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

yayyyy on the bike....what's dirty rice???

----------


## RaginCajun

> yayyyy on the bike....what's dirty rice???


Dirty rice is eating brown rice while naked! Haha! It's lean ground beef with sautéed onions/bell peppers/celery, all mixed it all up with some brown rice. I like to add a can of rotel in with the rest in the veggies, add some sweet n spice!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 20 minutes in the pool this evening. My right rotator cuff is still shaky so I will have to work back in the swimming slowly. I am thinking that I could do it once a week now during my lunch break. Cooked some more dirty rice, 2 pounds of chicken (to cook stir fry and other meals) and made some protein pudding to fix my sweet tooth.

----------


## RaginCajun

brought my gym bag and lunch with me to work today, so game on! my workout will be about 15-16 hours into my fast so i should be pretty depleted by the time i eat my dirty rice! will post workout whenever it is completed.

----------


## --->>405<<---

cajun at 171lbs 19%bf ur LBM = 138.5lbs

maintenance = 138.5 x 15 = 2077cals

eating 2200-2300cals ur in a surplus of cals buddy.. 

make sure ur protein powder in meal 3 is not whey IMO. 

ur BMR = 1726cals.. id prob eat closer to this number

food choices look ok..

----------


## RaginCajun

> cajun at 171lbs 19%bf ur LBM = 138.5lbs
> 
> maintenance = 138.5 x 15 = 2077cals
> 
> eating 2200-2300cals ur in a surplus of cals buddy.. 
> 
> make sure ur protein powder in meal 3 is not whey IMO. 
> 
> ur BMR = 1726cals.. id prob eat closer to this number
> ...



Thanks! i wasn't eating that much before, especially not protein. i will adjust it, thanks! i know i need to start lifting heavier and hopefully my body will allow me to. i feel like i have lost some muscle mass for sure along the way

----------


## RaginCajun

i just re-worked it and got this:

Meal 1:

8oz lean beef 
1/2 cup brown rice
green veggies

Meal 2

6oz tuna
1 cup bing cherries

Meal 3

10oz chicken
green veggies
cup of FF cottage cheese
scoop of protein powder (its a blend)
2 tbl natty pb

1712 cals/196g protein/87g carbs/67g fat


does that look at bit better?

----------


## --->>405<<---

fats look high IMO. personally id run 60/20/20

1800cals
270g pro
90g carbs
40g fat

90g pro per meal
45g carbs meal 1 and 2
13g fat per meal

CARDIO: fasted am 5-6days per week 45mins moderate HR (130-140)

refeed every 14 days with 250g carbs

----------


## RaginCajun

> fats look high IMO. personally id run 60/20/20
> 
> 1800cals
> 270g pro
> 90g carbs
> 40g fat
> 
> 90g pro per meal
> 45g carbs meal 1 and 2
> 13g fat per meal



Thanks again. i will try to get that straightened out.

----------


## RaginCajun

workout, took about 20-25 minutes to do:

Goblet squats x 10
Pushups x 10
KB swings x 10
Walking Lunges x 10
KB High Pulls x 10
Pushups x 10
KB Rows x 10
situps x 10

repeat 3 times

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout # 2 15 mile bike, took an hour.

----------


## milky01623

> Workout # 2 15 mile bike, took an hour.


That's a good ave speed dude is it all flat or are hills included 
I do a 20 mile loop fasted most Sundays this includes 3 hill climbs and my best time is 51:27 but it normally takes me just over an hour 
Mind u my quads are looking good lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's a good ave speed dude is it all flat or are hills included 
> I do a 20 mile loop fasted most Sundays this includes 3 hill climbs and my best time is 51:27 but it normally takes me just over an hour 
> Mind u my quads are looking good lol


thanks! it is all flat ground, only some slight inclines, nothing i would call a hill. i am working back up to 20 miles even though i think i could do it now, just not in an hour.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done running sprints uphill. Did a lil warm up, then did 8 sprints uphill, having 30 sec to a minute rest in between each one. It took about 12 minutes to do in all and then I threw the frisbee for 20-30 min with a podnuh.

----------


## RaginCajun

my left knee is really bothering me today. i can't tell if it is my ACL or not? its like my knee feels weak and feels as if it could blow out! i will see how it feels at the end of the day to determine if i will go biking this evening or not. just one day without pain would be nice, honestly do not know how that feels!

----------


## RaginCajun

Rode 13 miles in 50 minutes this evening. I caught a damn flat right before my apt so had to walk about a block.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout today:

Goblet squats x 10
Pushups x 10
KB swings x 10
Walking Lunges x 10
KB High Pulls x 10
Pushups x 10
KB Rows x 10
situps x 10

Repeated it 3 times. Diet was shitty last week and I was a lazy ass. That is all

----------


## GirlyGymRat

working out and eating without a purpose = maintenance. that's my definition  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Just checking RC. How is it going?

----------


## RaginCajun

> working out and eating without a purpose = maintenance. that's my definition



you are right but that is not the goal. i am still wanting to get down in bF, just not having any self discipline at the moment! I'm bad and need to be spanked!




> Just checking RC. How is it going?


been slacking honestly!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you are right but that is not the goal. i am still wanting to get down in bF, just not having any self discipline at the moment! I'm bad and need to be spanked!
> 
> 
> 
> been slacking honestly!


i think u just want to be spanked  :Big Grin:  

seriously..looks like u got a meal plan worked out now and u r ready to get back in the race. cheers!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i think u just want to be spanked 
> 
> seriously..looks like u got a meal plan worked out now and u r ready to get back in the race. cheers!!!!


Well of course, bad boys always need/want to be spanked!!!! Don't have my diet worked out yet per say, and now it looks like I need to change my plan of attack. I have noticed that since I have not been as active, that my joints/muscles hurt more? My whole left leg feels tight as hell, especially my hammers and groin muscle. I have been poppin my knee (pretty much pressing back/down on the knee cap, hyper extending) to crack my knee to relieve the pressure/pain. I think I need to start doing yoga again, and find a dominatrix with a whip!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well as yall all know, I have been a slacker of late but I intend on that stopping! 


Plan! 3-day split that dukkkit helped me out with.

Monday - Legs/ abs.

Large muscles, 5 exercises 3 sets x 15 reps
Smaller muscles, 3 exercises 3 x 15 reps

Wednesday - delts/ tris/ chest (in that order). Same as above with the 5 & 3.

Friday - back/ bis Same as first with the 5 & 3.

I am working on exercises for Monday and Wednesday. This is the workout I did today:

Pullups/chins - 3 sets x 5 (not 15 but I'm working on it!)
Deadlifts - 3 sets x 15
Barbell rows - 3 sets x 15 (overhand grip)
Lat Pulls - 3 sets x 15
Reverse Flys - 3 sets x 15 (I know this is more rear delts but I need to strengthen them)

Cable curls - 3 sets x 15
Dumbbell - 3 sets x 15
Reverse curls - 3 sets x 15

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well of course, bad boys always need/want to be spanked!!!! Don't have my diet worked out yet per say, and now it looks like I need to change my plan of attack. I have noticed that since I have not been as active, that my joints/muscles hurt more? My whole left leg feels tight as hell, especially my hammers and groin muscle. I have been poppin my knee (pretty much pressing back/down on the knee cap, hyper extending) to crack my knee to relieve the pressure/pain. I think I need to start* doing* *yoga* again, and find a dominatrix with a whip!


yoga or even mat pilates is awesome. i feel better when i do it...hard for me cuz classes are mostly during the day (me at work) or later in evening (me too tired). if you can fit it in, i think stretching is extremely beneficial!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> yoga or even mat pilates is awesome. i feel better when i do it...hard for me cuz classes are mostly during the day (me at work) or later in evening (me too tired). if you can fit it in, i think stretching is extremely beneficial!!!


i am very flexible but have horrible joints! doesn't make any sense but that is how it is. i need to stretch more and thinking about going in for my first professional massage

----------


## RaginCajun

PLAN

MONDAY - LEGS/ABS

3x15 Leg Curls
3x15 good mornings
3x15 kettlebell squats (knee still shaky so no heavy weight)
3x15 kettlebell lunges
3x15 deadlifts
3x15 standing calf raises
3x15 sitting calf raises
3x15 leg press calr presses
3x15 hanging leg raises
3x15 russian twist
3x15 situps


WEDNESDAY - DELTS/TRIS/CHEST

3X15 DB shoulder press
3x15 DB front raises
3x15 DB lateral raises
3x15 Reverse flys
3x15 cable rotations
3x15 tri cable ext
3x15 scull crushers
3x15 kickbacks
3x15 DB incline press
3x15 Flat BB press
3x15 DB decline press
3x15 Cable pulls

FRIDAY - BACK/BIS

3X15 Pullups/chins 
3X15 Deadlifts 
3X15 Barbell rows 
3X15 Lat Pulls 
3X15 Reverse Flys 
3X15 Cable curls 
3X15 Dumbbell
3X15 Reverse curls
3X15 Forearms


going to figure out the cardio as i adapt to this routine.

----------


## --->>405<<---

looks like a lot of work! seem to have every thing covered. personally i usually try to mix up my rep ranges when cutting. 

im assuming thats what ur trying to do  :Smilie: ??

----------


## RaginCajun

> looks like a lot of work! seem to have every thing covered. personally i usually try to mix up my rep ranges when cutting.
> 
> im assuming thats what ur trying to do ??


Yup cutting. I haven't been hitting any iron so I figure this is the best way to go about it. I will be switching up reps in prob 2-3 weeks. I need to get my muscles back accustomed to being beat up again! My hardest part is my diet, I am a slacker! I am working on the 60/20/20. Thanks for dropping by and for the critique

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yup cutting. I haven't been hitting any iron so I figure this is the best way to go about it. I will be switching up reps in prob 2-3 weeks. I need to get my muscles back accustomed to being beat up again! My hardest part is my diet, I am a slacker! *I am working on the 60/20/20*. Thanks for dropping by and for the critique


u still doing IF? what does ur diet look like? u incorporating a refeed every 14days?

how much cardio u doing and when?

lets see it all!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> u still doing IF? what does ur diet look like? u incorporating a refeed every 14days?
> 
> how much cardio u doing and when?
> 
> lets see it all!


Yes, still doing IF. I am just not disciplined when it comes to my diet, I drink too much on the weekends. I have been thinking to switching back to eating more meals, I think I was more disciplined. Maybe I need to rethink it. What ya think? Def need to do 60/20/20 and fasted cardio. Just need to get more disciplined!

----------


## RaginCajun

3x15 Leg Curls
3x15 good mornings
3x15 kettlebell squats (knee still shaky so no heavy weight)
3x15 kettlebell lunges
3x15 deadlifts
3x15 standing calf raises
3x15 sitting calf raises
3x15 leg press calr presses
3x15 hanging leg raises
3x15 russian twist
3x15 situps


BAM!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

definitely feeling my workout from yesterday. like i said before, i think i am going to go back to eating 6-7 meals a day, instead of 2-3. i think that it will keep me more disciplined during the week and will allow me to get more protein in. i want to get back into training multiple times a day, and with IF, it was hard trying to eat in that 8 hour window when i was training twice. i am also pinning ipamorelin/mod-grf 19 twice daily and trying to get 3 in. i haven't been consistent with the pinning either, but trying to. the only thing i really notice with the peps is how good i sleep when i really work my body. i hope this is a good sign of things to come! 


my proposed diet: (need to fill in with food, but have the macros worked out)

AM - will start doing fasted cardio at least 3 days a week 

meal 1: 45g Pro/ 30g Carbs/ 7g Fats

meal 2: 45g Pro/ 7g Fats

meal 3: 45g Pro/7g Fats

meal 4: 45g Pro/ 30g Carbs/ 7g Fats

evening workout 

meal 5: 45g Pro/ 30g Carbs/ 7g Fats

meal 6: 45g Pro/ 30g Carbs/ 7g Fats



TOTALS: 270g Protein/ 90g Carbs/ 42g Fats

----------


## bikeral

Looking good. Man, I don't know how you guys do it eating so few carbs. I guess I will have to try it at some point.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looking good. Man, I don't know how you guys do it eating so few carbs. I guess I will have to try it at some point.


i really haven't, trying to though!

----------


## RaginCajun

Today for cardio I hit Golf balls at the range for about an hour. I have a tourney coming up and it is our office vs our home office. I have to get better than I did today cuz I HATE to lose, HATE! We also have a wager of $100/man and I don't like to lose my money either so I need to step the game up a notch!


I am going to alternate IF days and regular days, and see what happens. I will try to do IF on heavy cardio days and on workout days, regular. On another note, diet was better today, ate four meals and the macros for today are:

Protein. 223g. Carbs 111g. Fats 64g

It's close to where I need to be, but need more protein!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i have a hard time getting the protein in but for some reason????carbs and fats no problem WTFreak. hahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> i have a hard time getting the protein in but for some reason????carbs and fats no problem WTFreak. hahahaha



i am working on it!!! i love eating protein, just haven't been cooking enough

----------


## SlimmerMe

Howdy! Working on it! That is the ticket....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Howdy! Working on it! That is the ticket....


Well look at what the cat drug in! Yes mam, working on it!

----------


## RaginCajun

I worked out Wednesday (delts/tris/chest). I think I am going to have to do machines with chest exercises. My shoulder didn't feel too good with the dumbbells. I will have to assess it next Wednesday. 

I took thursday off

I did back and bi's today, plus 15 min of cardio (walking on treadmill at a 10 incline). I plan on going do some cardio tomorrow, either a bike ride (weather permitting) or swimming. I bought a new swim suit and I feel naked in it. Barely any material.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio day, did 1000 yard swim in 23 minutes. Right shoulder felt funny towards the end, but man do I miss swimming!

----------


## RaginCajun

Leg and abs day. I went into the workout with my hamstrings still tight like a rubberband about to pop! It had been a whole week since I worked them! I'm either not eating enough protein or something else is going on. I still am shoveling food in my mouth and not counting my macros. Broken record I know!

----------


## AXx

> Leg and abs day. I went into the workout with my hamstrings still tight like a rubberband about to pop! It had been a whole week since I worked them! I'm either not eating enough protein or something else is going on. I still am shoveling food in my mouth and not counting my macros. Broken record I know!


BCAA's?? Maybe?? Would that help ya

----------


## RaginCajun

> BCAA's?? Maybe?? Would that help ya


Maybe, but I think it is just me not hitting my protein count for the day.

----------


## AXx

> Maybe, but I think it is just me not hitting my protein count for the day.


Very true, what about stretching them. I know my left knee hurts like hell if I don't stretch my hammies out often.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Cardio day, did 1000 yard swim in 23 minutes. Right shoulder felt funny towards the end, but man do I miss swimming!


did u wear the new string speedo? i am soooo bad....i just couldn't resist!

BTW, how did you injure your shoulder???

----------


## RaginCajun

> Very true, what about stretching them. I know my left knee hurts like hell if I don't stretch my hammies out often.


I stretch often and I'm flexible. My Jammie's just never seem to heal fast.

----------


## AXx

> I stretch often and I'm flexible. My Jammie's just never seem to heal fast.


Haha autocorrect got you too. Jammie's?????

----------


## RaginCajun

> did u wear the new string speedo? i am soooo bad....i just couldn't resist!
> 
> BTW, how did you injure your shoulder???


Yes I sure did! I felt naked in that thing, the fabric is so thin. Shoulder has been injured for a while, its my rotator cuff. I'm going to try to go swimming in the AM, depending on how I sleep.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haha autocorrect got you too. Jammie's?????


Hahaha! Sure did!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio day, did 1000 yards in 25 minutes. Kept having goggle issues or the time would have been better. My goal in swimming is to get up to an hour in the pool, I have a ways to go. Shoulder/rotator cuff not feeling any better so still working at strengthening it, I'm just hoping swimming isn't contributing to the non-healing of it. Any who, it's Tuesday biatches!

----------


## AXx

> Cardio day, did 1000 yards in 25 minutes. Kept having goggle issues or the time would have been better. My goal in swimming is to get up to an hour in the pool, I have a ways to go. Shoulder/rotator cuff not feeling any better so still working at strengthening it, I'm just hoping swimming isn't contributing to the non-healing of it. Any who, it's Tuesday biatches!


Google Or Wikipedia??? 

Reference??? LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> Google Or Wikipedia??? 
> 
> Reference??? LOL


hahaha, clown!

----------


## bikeral

> Cardio day, did 1000 yards in 25 minutes. Kept having goggle issues or the time would have been better. My goal in swimming is to get up to an hour in the pool, I have a ways to go. Shoulder/rotator cuff not feeling any better so still working at strengthening it, I'm just hoping swimming isn't contributing to the non-healing of it. Any who, it's Tuesday biatches!


Dude 1000 yards in the water is no joke. Good job man.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude 1000 yards in the water is no joke. Good job man.


thanks! i am working on gaining my endurance back in the pool.

just want to continue to be a bad ass!

hahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

Went hit golf balls this evening for cardio. My arms were tired but I managed some good swings. I still need to practice!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did delts/tris/chest during my lunch hour. Now it's time for some co-Ed kickball!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes I sure did! I felt naked in that thing, the fabric is so thin. * Shoulder has been injured for a while, its my rotator cuff.* I'm going to try to go swimming in the AM, depending on how I sleep.


i got a pesty shoulder too. have u tried physical therapy?

----------


## RaginCajun

> i got a pesty shoulder too. have u tried physical therapy?


i prob need a MRI on that and my left knee. i know the exercises to do for it, just have not been as consistent with it, like my diet!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did back and bi's. I'm whooped

----------


## bikeral

Yo RC, how was the weekend? Did we keep the liquid carbs down to a minimum?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yo RC, how was the weekend? Did we keep the liquid carbs down to a minimum?



weekend was a blast!

nope, didn't eat and sleep too much this weekend

i am still tired!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ oh my!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ oh my!


Oh my is probably putting it gently!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

swam a half mile at lunch time today. still ingesting too many carbs (both liquid and solid) and not hitting my macros!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a very productive Tuesday. Didn't get off until late and after sitting in traffic (which pissed me off), I went run 3 miles. The run took me 35 minutes which is right where I left off except this time it hurt! I prob haven't ran in over a month so when right I finished, my legs cramped up bad!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> swam a half mile at lunch time today. *still ingesting too many carbs* (both liquid and solid) and not hitting my macros!


it seems like we r our own worst enemies at times. i hate that i luv carbs. its a vicious cycle - workout only to burn the carbs eaten or to be eaten.

----------


## RaginCajun

> it seems like we r our own worst enemies at times. i hate that i luv carbs. its a vicious cycle - workout only to burn the carbs eaten or to be eaten.


Yes we are! The devil is always around! I think my roommate is trying to fatten me up, she bought all the Halloween candy that she knows I crave! And to think, I printed her out slim's old daily logs cuz she wants to loose a few! Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes we are! *The devil is always around! I think my roommate is trying to fatten me up,* she bought all the Halloween candy that she knows I crave! And to think, I printed her out slim's old daily logs cuz she wants to loose a few! Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


seems u r living with the devil (j/k).  :Smilie: 
there is a gal in my "normal" office location with a freakin candy jar. i hate that candy jar. seriously, this gal is at least 2 bills and brings this crap into the office just to tempt OP. some have asked her to give the candy a rest but she says just don't eat it....so i did this.....i bought a case of roasted seaweed packages. yup. i eat one or two of these to get those sweet buds to calm down a bit.  :Nutkick:

----------


## RaginCajun

> seems u r living with the devil (j/k). 
> there is a gal in my "normal" office location with a freakin candy jar. i hate that candy jar. seriously, this gal is at least 2 bills and brings this crap into the office just to tempt OP. some have asked her to give the candy a rest but she says just don't eat it....so i did this.....i bought a case of roasted seaweed packages. yup. i eat one or two of these to get those sweet buds to calm down a bit.


Haha! Protein shakes are the only thing that is helping me. I am glad we don't have any people like that in my office, we actually do not have any women in my office!!!! But, there are some hotties/devils in our building (I already hooked up with the one across the hall!). I may have to try roasted seaweed, where do I find it?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ bulk warehouse like sams/costco or any asian market. i like em, but i also luv raw sushi. i brought some seaweed to the office and passed them out to OP trying to promote healthier alternative to the evil candy.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ bulk warehouse like sams/costco or any asian market. i like em, but i also luv raw sushi. i brought some seaweed to the office and passed them out to OP trying to promote healthier alternative to the evil candy.


Same here. I have eaten it straight out of the ocean, doesn't get any fresher than that! I will try to find some, wholefoods probably has it and Kroger may also. Wholefoods is literally a mile from my apartment, I've walked there numerous times

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout with kettle bells and did 15 minutes of rowing afterwards. All of that while feelin like dog ass! My allergies are killing me and I really need some rest, haven't really sleep well the past two days

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs today. My hammies should be sore for a few days like always. It's raining over here so it looks like biking is out the question tomorrow, looking like a swim day!

----------


## bikeral

Looking good RC. Legs are always fun.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looking good RC. Legs are always fun.


Love doing legs!

Wish I could go heavy again

I competed in college in powerlifting!

----------


## RaginCajun

Raining out so I decided to swim. Did half mile in 21 minutes, not too bad considering I can't freakin breathe!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did back n bis today.

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran 3 miles in 37 minutes. I think I am only going to be able to run once a week, my left calf (soleus/Achilles) hurts. Going to have to find a diff means of cardio in that respect which sucks because the weather is nice and so are the bunnies!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

maybe you need to take some time to rehab the injuries????

----------


## RaginCajun

> maybe you need to take some time to rehab the injuries????


No way! It would drive me crazy not to work out/exercise, plus I would prob drive my roommate bananas! I found those seaweed things, not too bad. Something is going on in my calf but I don't have time to stop work and go get it looked at. It only happens when I run and has done this several times thru out the years.

----------


## RaginCajun

been busy as hell with work and have not lifted weights all week! just wanted to update my weight, 173.4 lbs. it looks to me like i will have to set another short term goal since it seems that is the only thing that keeps me focused. i am going to shoot for under 163 by New Year's. since i have been lifting the past month, i can tell that i have gotten stronger and that some fat has came and went in some places with my weight ballooning up to 177 lbs two weeks into lifting and now leveling back down. my diet has not been perfect and no where near perfect, so i wasn't expecting much change. i know it will be a little tougher to lose the weight during the holiday season, but i need to push threw it.

----------


## bikeral

Hey bro, I think setting 6-12 week mini goals is the way to go to see progress. Good luck with your new goal.

Have a great weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey bro, I think setting 6-12 week mini goals is the way to go to see progress. Good luck with your new goal.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Thanks bikeral!

It is the only way I can stay focused!

Hope your weekend was great as well!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout today. 

I did that kettlebell workout I posted somewhere on here.

Had to go sweat the demons from last night out!

----------


## mockery

> Had a very productive Tuesday. *Didn't get off until late and after sitting in traffic (which pissed me off)*, I went run 3 miles. The run took me 35 minutes which is right where I left off except this time it hurt! I prob haven't ran in over a month so when right I finished, my legs cramped up bad!


be thankful you are not my old lady, she doesn't get off at all , haha

----------


## RaginCajun

> be thankful you are not my old lady, she doesn't get off at all , haha


hahaha!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> been busy as hell with work and have not lifted weights all week! just wanted to update my weight, 173.4 lbs. it looks to me like i will have to set another short term goal since it seems that is the only thing that keeps me focused. * i am going to shoot for under 163 by New Year's.* since i have been lifting the past month, i can tell that i have gotten stronger and that some fat has came and went in some places with my weight ballooning up to 177 lbs two weeks into lifting and now leveling back down. my diet has not been perfect and no where near perfect, so i wasn't expecting much change. i know it will be a little tougher to lose the weight during the holiday season, but i need to push threw it.


r u cutting to then bulk???? 174 to 163 is gonna be a challenge for anyone during the holidays. what's your plan to do this!! seems like calls for drastic measures?

----------


## RaginCajun

> r u cutting to then bulk???? 174 to 163 is gonna be a challenge for anyone during the holidays. what's your plan to do this!! seems like calls for drastic measures?


def calls for drastic measures! it means i just have to stricter on my diet, more green veggies over starchy/wet ones!

plan will also call for more fasted AM cardio which will start tomorrow morning. would have done it this morning but i had a late night last night and body needed some rest. i am shooting for 4 days during the week with fasted cardio. i will have some tough weekends coming up so i need to make sure i am strict during the weekdays! constant struggle!

----------


## RaginCajun

I finally got in some kind of workout! 2 mile run n 22 minutes. Not happy with myself in regards to diet and exercise this week! Fasted AM cardio here I come!

----------


## RaginCajun

only did 15 min of cardio this AM, ran a mile. better than nothing!

----------


## Back In Black

Now RC, I hope that 15 mins isn't how long 1 mile took?!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Now RC, I hope that 15 mins isn't how long 1 mile took?!


nope, 5 min warm-up and a 10 minute mile. my asthma is killin me with the allergies and i have not been running at all!

i need a swift kick!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran 2 miles in 23 minutes then did a 20 min total body workout with dumbbells.

I'm whooped!

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs and abs done!

Maulin some spinach, eggs, and Asian chicken I cooked.

----------


## RaginCajun

macros from yesterday

240g protein
43g fat
36g carbs

only about 1500 cals. need about 300 more cals, in which a shake should fix

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest/tris/delts are done!

Diet was good except for the little bag of sweet tarts I gobbled down after working out.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Sweet you are.....

----------


## badmoon1

Finished 13 mile run in 2 hours. Eating turkey, spinach, and sweet potato.

----------


## Back In Black

> Finished 13 mile run in 2 hours. Eating turkey, spinach, and sweet potato.


???????

----------


## GirlyGymRat

wow...you have been really sticking to this recently! proud of ya  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ Sweet you are.....



well hello there darlin'!!!!!!




> Finished 13 mile run in 2 hours. Eating turkey, spinach, and sweet potato.



congrats man! gobble it up, sounds like thanksgiving!




> ???????


guess he just had to tell someone!




> wow...you have been really sticking to this recently! proud of ya



well, i went on a birthday bender from friday to sunday, so time to get back to grinding!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body WO today.

Diet was not great, but it was all clean foods, no junk.

I'm waiting on some peptides to come in, going to try some TB-500 for all my joints and tendons.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did a full body WO today.
> 
> Diet was not great, but it was all clean foods, no junk.
> 
> I'm waiting on some peptides to come in, going to try some TB-500 for all my joints and tendons.


Peptides came in, but they are the wrong mgs!

Emailed company, they are shipping some more my way.

Pinned 2mg TB-500, 100mcg Ipamorelin, and chic-1295 no dac. Hoping to see some healing from the peps, only time will tell.

Weight is exactly the same. After my weekend, I was expecting it to way higher! 

Still going for 10lbs lost by the end of the year!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran 3 miles today, took 35 minutes.

My legs felt tired from yesterday's workout

Diet was good, cooked ground turkey and eggs

Kickball tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a good back and abs workout on Thursday.

Today, did legs and rotator cuff exercises. 

Diet was good at beginning of week but got worse as the dragged on. I was in the road 3 days this week but that is no excuse for eating bad. I didn't eat fast food or anything, just too many starchy carbs and not enough protein.

On another note, I def feel stronger than I have in the past month. Weight is still the same so I really need to get back focused on AM cardio.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> On another note, I *def feel stronger* than I have in the past month. * Weight is still the same* so I really need to get back focused on AM cardio.


together this is good news! carry on!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted cardio.......is.......the ticket......and my strategy AGAIN since it works!

----------


## RaginCajun

> together this is good news! carry on!!!


it is, but i am still FAT! 




> Fasted cardio.......is.......the ticket......and my strategy AGAIN since it works!


yes, i need to get back on the high horse! glad to see that you will be around, it will me get back after it!

----------


## RaginCajun

weight saturday morning 175 

weight sunday morning 169

weight monday morning 177!!!!!!!!!

if i want to get under 163 lbs, then i have to start getting in fasted cardio AM! 

i am seeing gains in the gym so that is pleasing but i really need to focus again! i know i know, broken record over here!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted cardio is the fasted way for me to feel better so JOIN ME on this one. We need to simply GO OUT THE DOOR and get it over with!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fasted cardio is the fasted way for me to feel better so JOIN ME on this one. We need to simply GO OUT THE DOOR and get it over with!


yup, i just need someone to kick me out of the bed and get me going!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ same here! Get a dog?

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ same here! Get a dog?


i would absolutely love to have a dog, but i travel too much and have an apartment.

plus, my roommate has a shitzu but she isn't the most athletic dog!

i really want a german shorthair pointer, but i don't have the space for that type of hound yet!

----------


## RaginCajun

did legs and some kettlebell excercises yesterday, plus 20 min of rowing.

fasted cardio this AM consisted of 40 minutes on the treadmill at a 15.0 incline on 3.6 speed.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ yippy fasted cardio!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC - you make a fine superman  :Smilie:  it seems that you've made great progress from the looks of your halloween costume! i think it is time for pics....pics pics pics  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC - you make a fine superman  it seems that you've made great progress from the looks of your halloween costume! i think it is time for pics....pics pics pics



not quite time for pics, but it surely getting close. still have 8-9 more weeks to complete this goal!

and thanks, but i wish i looked that ripped!

and by the way, i am always Superman!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this evening. 

Diet was back on track today

Something I'm doing is working cuz my mom and my meme told me I look thinner from the last time I saw them, which was a month ago. I still weigh the same as I did a month ago but I have been making gains in the gym.

I still have WORK to do!

----------


## tbody66

Did I hear someone say.... PICS?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did I hear someone say.... PICS?


that's about right!

your old self only comes around for pics!

hope you and ya family are well bud!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> that's about right!
> 
> your old self only comes around for pics!
> 
> hope you and ya family are well bud!


Tbody wants you to say......CHEEEEEEEEZZZZZE!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran two miles tonite and diet was good. 

Heading to Florida for the weekend for a golf getaway with the family. First time we have all been able to have a fam vacation in a while, it should get interesting cuz all my lil brothers and me are all very competitive and hate to lose! Especially to each other!

Have another full body workout planned for tomorrow, giddy up!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tbody wants you to say......CHEEEEEEEEZZZZZE!


How about, MOZZZzZzzzzzzzzZZZeeeReLLLLLLLLAAAAAAA!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs, back, and legs

Diet was good today, eatin fresh chicken n jalapeño sausage from back home, soooooo good!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ran two miles tonite and diet was good. 
> 
> Heading to Florida for the weekend for a* golf getaway with the family*. First time we have all been able to have a fam vacation in a while, it should get interesting cuz all my lil brothers and me are all very competitive and hate to lose! Especially to each other!
> 
> Have another full body workout planned for tomorrow, giddy up!


enjoy the fam...hit'em straight and long  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

i just spent (finally) 40 bucks at walden farms website. ordered salad dressing and bbq sauce. if it sucks im blaming u!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> i just spent (finally) 40 bucks at walden farms website. ordered salad dressing and bbq sauce. if it sucks im blaming u!


I only recommended the chocolate syrup!!!! Hahaha!

I tried the tomato basil sauce with ground turkey and its not too bad. 

I need to try to blueberry and strawberry syrup.

----------


## Back In Black

Here I am!!!

Golf weekend in Florida? Damn man, you do work hard :Wink:  I'm jealous. Very!

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^^ u play golf stem? I play at it here and there. Slice the heck outta the ball 97% of the time.

----------


## Back In Black

Haven't for ages, but the gym I used to work at say on an amazing golf course. Actually had 36 holes and a Par 3 course. I used to be out there regularly but not for ages now. I do want to start again though, it's one of those games you have to lay a lot to be good. And I don't like to be bad at anything so I don't really play!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, it was a little ugly, I shot 94!!!!

I am currently in second place, four shots back.

Round 2 is mine!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haven't for ages, but the gym I used to work at say on an amazing golf course. Actually had 36 holes and a Par 3 course. I used to be out there regularly but not for ages now. I do want to start again though, it's one of those games you have to lay a lot to be good. And I don't like to be bad at anything so I don't really play!


You said it Stem, if don't use it ya lose it!

If I wasn't in the swamp as a kid, I was on the golf course. I carried a 6 handicap at one point in high school. Love the game cuz it's only you who can make one better!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Enjoy time with your family...... and ..... BIRDIE!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Enjoy time with your family...... and ..... BIRDIE!


Def enjoying my time with my family, it's too bad I have a sinus infection! No bueno!

----------


## tbody66

Glad to hear about the ups and sad to hear about the downs, but good to know you are sticking with sticking with it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to hear about the ups and sad to hear about the downs, but good to know you are sticking with sticking with it!


Hey tbuddy!!!! 

Glad you could stop bye!

Don't worry, this kid is definitely on an UP!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, had a great weekend with the family!

i need to practice my golf skills more, was very very rusty out there. shot 94 and 97, no bueno!

only shitty part about the whole weekend is now i have a sinus infection!!!!!!

my weight is 171 lbs today, so need to lose 8 more pounds before the FIRST!

might try to work out this evening if i am feeling somewhat better, i feel like i need to go catch a sweat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great workout, did a full body workout, cross fit style!

Diet not too bad, protein intake was good!

Hope to be over this sinus shit soon!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 35 minutes of cardio, 20 minutes on the row machine and 15 stair climber!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ate a bad lunch, need a spanking!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Chairshot: 



> Ate a bad lunch, need a spanking!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Thanks, I needed it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Brought my bikes in for surgery, should be riding again soon!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Did 35 minutes of cardio, 20 minutes on the row machine and 15 stair climber!


that a boy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs and then a total body workout with kettlebells.

I almost threw up!

Just ate protein pancakes with natural PB as the middle layer!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great full body kettlebell workout, did it HIIT style!

Still eating too many starchy carbs and not near enough cardio!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Did legs and then a total body workout with kettlebells.
> 
> I almost threw up!
> 
> Just ate protein pancakes with natural PB as the middle layer!


layering with PB......lickin' my chops....

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another full body workout this evening and concentrated in the smaller muscles today. Lots of reps and sets.

Went shopping for some jeans afterwards and my waist has gotten smaller. My weight has stayed the same since I started lifting but my waist is smaller by an inch or so. Was comfy in 33 and 34's, had to step on down to 32s! And another thing, it's hard to find pants that fit a big butt!

----------


## RaginCajun

> layering with PB......lickin' my chops....


Hmmmmmm 

Hmmmmmmm

Goooooooooooood!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Happy Thanksgiving OOCAJUN! Hope you have a wonderful day! Enjoy every morsel.....*

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy Thanksgiving OOCAJUN! Hope you have a wonderful day! Enjoy every morsel.....


Thank you my dahlin'!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Testing out my baking skills. Chocolate and banana almond oat protein muffins!!! 

Making deer and ground turkey chili now!

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129583"/>
> 
> Testing out my baking skills. Chocolate and banana almond oat protein muffins!!!
> 
> Making deer and ground turkey chili now!


Muffins came out glorious!!!

Adding Abita Pecan Ale to my chili

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Testing out my baking skills. Chocolate and banana almond oat protein muffins!!! 
> 
> Making deer and ground turkey chili now!


Looks yummy yum yum! A baker you are! And not surprised to hear about deer and turkey chili....

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got doing 45 min of fasted cardio. Finally went biking!!! Still need to fine tune the bike but felt good to get out there.

On another note, the muffins are awesome!!! and just who is this Betty Crocker woman again???Just ate 2 of them with a big cold glass of cocoa almond milk sweetened with Splenda!

----------


## RaginCajun

well after i started out good yesterday, it fell to pieces after that!

fried alligator, sweet pot fries, margaritas, and some chocolate!

today so far: protein muffins, protein shake, and coffee! no more starchy carbs for the rest of the day!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fried alligator no doubt!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off the day on a good note!

Did 10 minutes of rowing then did a full body kettlebell workout. Two chicks came and worked out next to me then asked me to show them a few things! 

Diet for the rest of the day: 

Chicken breast, raw cabbage, feta, and grilled veggies for lunch. Protein shake pre-WO and then deer/turkey chili with sharp cheddar (reduced fat) and fat free sour cream post workout. Wash that all down with a PB and chocolate protein shake.

----------


## TxIslandBum

Those protein muffins looks awesome! Just googled some recipes and going to try some banana bread protein muffins; thanks for the idea!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Those protein muffins looks awesome! Just googled some recipes and going to try some banana bread protein muffins; thanks for the idea!


no problem bud! thanks for stopping by!

nice shark! what part of texas are ya in? houston here and always looking for a fishin trip!

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed excellence today!

25 minutes of fasted cardio, did the rowing machine!

just mauled 3 protein muffins! next up, protein shake!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Muffins and shakes! Sounds goooooooooooooood to me! Love it! And the best thing? it works!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another full body workout this evening.

Diet was sharp again today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran two miles this evening, it hurt!

That is all!

----------


## SlimmerMe

That's all? I bet more to come......hope so.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's all? I bet more to come......hope so.....


Plenty more to come!!!!

Need new running shoes!

Weight has been going south, almost under 170, weighed 171 lbs today.

----------


## Back In Black

Looking skinny yet? Or lean?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looking skinny yet? Or lean?


When I went home for thanksgiving, people told me I looked skinner.

I am def leaner than I was a month ago with the about the same weight.

Still a work in progress!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

> When I went home for thanksgiving, people told me I looked skinner.
> 
> I am def leaner than I was a month ago with the about the same weight.
> 
> Still a work in progress!!!!


Good news, good news.

And mate, we are all still work in progress. Some more than others, but all in progress.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good news, good news.
> 
> And mate, we are all still work in progress. Some more than others, but all in progress.


I need to get back on my cardio kick but left knee has been hindering me.

I just got both my bikes back so there will be some riding on the weekends that I stay home. Still have lots of traveling to do before the end of the year

----------


## Back In Black

Yeah, I heard to like riding on the weekends :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah, I heard to like riding on the weekends


Touché my friend!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout today. Felt flat in the gym today but I got it done!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Gettin' it done is what counts!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cooked some chocolate banana protein pancakes with crunchy natty PB layered in between for my roommate and I, then I went on a 45 minute bike ride. It's 82 degrees down here and it's december! Bout to go enjoy the rest of my Sunday!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

so your roommate is getting healthy too....good deal RC!

----------


## RaginCajun

> so your roommate is getting healthy too....good deal RC!


She is trying but doesn't put forth the effort.

She just likes my cookin!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 30 min of rowing this evening. 

Now enjoying breakfast for dinner! 3 whole eggs, one chocolate banana protein pancake, and some smoked jalapeño cheddar deer sausage!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout complete. I did a combo of kettlebells and TRX straps. It was hard to breathe at one point cuz the back pumps were so insane!

Time to feed the beast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio done, did 35 min on the rowing machine.

Diet was good except for that ice cream cone I had for lunch

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 168 lbs this morning

i think it is water weight but too hard to tell

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ take it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout today, and did some zercher squats!

Felt run down in the gym, really haven't been getting enough rest the past two weeks. Tis the season!!!

Weight was 167 lbs this morning

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at the same weight this morning at 167 so i guess it wasn't just water.

i also noticed that a pair of dress pants that use to fit snug now are loose. sucks cuz i really like the pants!

i am heading to Philly tomorrow morning and may run into dukk and jimmyink!

i have a friend who coaches for the eagles so i have field passes!

i will try not to eat too many cheesesteaks!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Barely survived Philly 

Beautiful city, loved the architecture 

Ate at 3 different cheesesteak places, Dinics was the best IMO

Reached my goal of seeing 163 on the scale.

Will have set a new goal for next year!

Just noticed that I am down 30lbs since I started here!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Just noticed that I am down 30lbs since I started here!!!!


*YIPPY! YIPPY! YIPPY! Love hearing this! Wonderful OOCajun!*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *YIPPY! YIPPY! YIPPY! Love hearing this! Wonderful OOCajun!*


well thank you my dear!!!!!!

stay tuned, more to come!

----------


## RaginCajun

i hope everyone had a great Christmas!

i think i gained the 5 pounds i lost!

everyone complimented me on the way i looked, some of them hadn't seen me since the previous christmas

my new year's goal is to see my abs by flossin' season!!!!!!!!!!

each year has been getting better and better and now, its time to turn it back on again

i have 3 weddings in the future and standing in two of them, bachelor parties!

i also think i will be introducing a cycle sometime around spring, stay tuned!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you are doing great!!! happy new years!

----------


## RaginCajun

> you are doing great!!! happy new years!


thanks, but this year isn't over just quite yet!

how's everything your way?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thanks, but this year isn't over just quite yet!
> 
> *how's everything your way*?


hopefully loosing the boot and scheduling the rotator cuff surgery for early January. i am bored. can't workout out. becoming a couch potatoe  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> hopefully loosing the boot and scheduling the rotator cuff surgery for early January. i am bored. can't workout out. becoming a couch potatoe


damn!

i need to schedule an ortho visit, my rotator cuff is all jacked up!

glad to hear you are losing the boot. can you do any ab exercises?

that should at least get you doing something

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope you GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat Christmas!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hope you GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat Christmas!


i had a really grrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeaaaaaaaat Christmas!

ate waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooooo much fattening things, which were fabulous by the way

thinking about signing up for a race to get/keep my ass in check

unless you are heading down here with a WHIP!  :2MODhappyslk:

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy New Year everyone!

still feeling a little dehydrated but weighed in at 168.4 lbs this morning.

working on my weekly routine in regards to training and dieting

training will be similar to my tri training days, swim/bike/run with some weights/kettlebell exercises mixed in (cross train)

i have my macros worked out for 1800cals with a 50/30/20 split. (was thinking 60/20/20, but i figured with all the cardio, 30% carbs might work better for training intensely)

i will start back training tomorrow and will have to ease back into it, haven't looked at the gym in 2-3 weeks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day: 

214g pro/ 101g carbs/ 58g fat

----------


## Back In Black

Like the proposed split mate. 50/30/20 is my personal favourite for cutting. Just make sure it's 20% fat!

Are you gonna have a concerted effort or chip away at it over the long term as you have been?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Like the proposed split mate. 50/30/20 is my personal favourite for cutting. Just make sure it's 20% fat!
> 
> Are you gonna have a concerted effort or chip away at it over the long term as you have been?


Touche!

i am going to try to give a better effort than the past because i can see the progress i made over the past two years and want to better it!

i am just hoping to have an injury free year! it seems that injuries plague me the most when i want to really give it my all

i will go run today for the first time in a while and hoping that my left calf will act normal!

are you up and moving around yet?

----------


## Back In Black

Kind of mate. I dropped 7lbs over the holidays due to illness which is crap but, on the plus side, I enter a year leaner than ever rather than like a Christmas pud!

Managed to lift last 2 days, first times since op. 65% of my last workouts weights and 65% the amount of sets. Not gonna be at my best til end of Feb but soon I'll be better tha ever!

Good news you are gonna have a good run at it. I agree the slightly higher carbs will allow you a little more focus on some cardio. Though, God knows why you like running :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Kind of mate. I dropped 7lbs over the holidays due to illness which is crap but, on the plus side, I enter a year leaner than ever rather than like a Christmas pud!
> 
> Managed to lift last 2 days, first times since op. 65% of my last workouts weights and 65% the amount of sets. Not gonna be at my best til end of Feb but soon I'll be better tha ever!
> 
> Good news you are gonna have a good run at it. I agree the slightly higher carbs will allow you a little more focus on some cardio. Though, God knows why you like running


that's good to hear stem. 

and yes, have to chase dem bunnies!!!!!!!!!

who knows, i may even get to see my abs this year!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy new year and hope your dreams come true!*

----------


## RaginCajun

> happy new year and hope your dreams come true!


Hey there stranger!

Happy New Year to you!

Only time will tell......................

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day: 200g pro/ 128g carb/ 88g fats

Fats are def too high for the day 

Cardio: 20 minutes jogging and then 15 min row machine

I felt good at first but crashed hard on the row

Work in progress

Two years ago today I was 30 lbs heavier

That is all for now

----------


## alex18

> Two years ago today I was 30 lbs heavier
> 
> That is all for now


Just spent 20 mins flicking through this thread.... 30lbs is some good solid progress! Well done!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just spent 20 mins flicking through this thread.... 30lbs is some good solid progress! Well done!


Thanks!

I know it could have been more but I am a wild one!

Stay tuned, just getting started this year!

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 166.4 lbs this morning

i will be starting back fasted cardio next week in the AM

atomini and 405 have been looking into carbless PWO, and it has me intrigued

----------


## gbrice75

WHERE

ARE

THE 

PICS!!!??

It's only been what - a year since I asked last? And you can't call me out now, because I recently posted some!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> WHERE
> 
> ARE
> 
> THE 
> 
> PICS!!!??
> 
> It's only been what - a year since I asked last? And you can't call me out now, because I recently posted some!


you sound like tbuddy!

i may get some up

maybe

----------


## bikeral

Hey RC happy new year and all.

Good luck on the new diet. Not much room for beer with 50/30/20 split.

----------


## gbrice75

> you sound like tbuddy!
> 
> i may get some up
> 
> maybe


Meh. Same thing you told me a year ago!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Pics or it didn't happen!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pics or it didn't happen!!!


Oh, now you too!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 25 min on the stationary bike

Felt sluggish today

Cooking a chocolate banana bread pudding for the Texans game to bring to a coworkers party

Nothing fat free about it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC happy new year and all.
> 
> Good luck on the new diet. Not much room for beer with 50/30/20 split.


Al!!!!!!!

Nope, switched to scotch!

Hahaha

Hope all is well in the New Year

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 5 min warmup on rowing machine then did this:

Kettle bell swings 35lb x 10
20 Russian twists with 12 lb ball
10 push-ups with feet elevated
10 sit-ups 
10 goblet squats

Repeated this 5 times

Then did:

10 lat pull downs 
10 regular push-ups 
10 bicep curls each arm 20 lbs
10 sit-ups

Repeated 3 times

Did that whole workout fasted!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio done!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ goody goody! Way to go!

----------


## RaginCajun

> WHERE
> 
> ARE
> 
> THE 
> 
> PICS!!!??
> 
> It's only been what - a year since I asked last? And you can't call me out now, because I recently posted some!





> Pics or it didn't happen!!!


did someone say pics?

----------


## bikeral

> 30 minutes of fasted cardio done!


Way to go.


So... where are the pics  :Wink:

----------


## alex18

> did someone say pics?


Get your kit off sexy so we can have a real look ;-)

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed 166 lbs even this morning

Woke up to do fasted cardio but I had the biggest sinus headache so I tried to sleep it off. Sinus headache stayed with me all day until I hit the gym!

Did 10 min warmup on rowing machine, then did a 25 min kettlebell workout, then did 15 min on the treadmill at 15 incline and 3.7 mph. I hit the steam room afterwards and it helped out some with the headache.

Diet was on point today!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Get your kit off sexy so we can have a real look ;-)


Only get the real look in real life!

But yes, I am a sexy beast!

Thanks for stopping bye

----------


## bikeral

I thought that was you in your avi.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I thought that was you in your avi.


it is actually!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 15 min of rowing and then did 20 minutes of ab workouts

i hit my cals for the day but didn't hit my macros

i am going to try to go swimming in the morning barring any set back from my asthma which has been pretty bad lately

----------


## SlimmerMe

When I saw this new avi I shook my head in pure delight....not surprised one iota.

----------


## RaginCajun

> When I saw this new avi I shook my head in pure delight....not surprised one iota.


the thing is, i can catch a gator with my bare hands, but just can't seem to catch you!

----------


## RaginCajun

i went swimming for lunch, did 800 meters in 18 minutes.

i like swimming a whole lot more than running!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 30 minutes of cardio this evening on the treadmill

diet was good calorie wise but i had waaaaaaay too much fat in my diet

i need to work on getting more protein also

----------


## SlimmerMe

> the thing is, i can catch a gator with my bare hands, but just can't seem to catch you!


Warmed my heart......as usual.....

----------


## RaginCajun

did 10 minutes on the rowing machine did then 20 min of core exercises

----------


## RaginCajun

did a fullbody workout this AM fasted

i think i tweaked my groin, so going to lay off of it til monday and see how it feels

tomorrow i think i shall rest

----------


## Back In Black

> did a fullbody workout this AM fasted
> 
> i think i tweaked my groin, so going to lay off of it til monday and see how it feels
> 
> tomorrow i think i shall rest


You wanna get someone to rub that better this weekend!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You wanna get someone to rub that better this weekend!!!!


I could always use a rub down, whatcha got

----------


## Back In Black

> I could always use a rub down, whatcha got


Get your little black book out, I'm sure you have some suitable 'lotion' in there :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

No resting here, did 30 minutes of fasted cardio

I am baking a banana and white chocolate bread pudding to bring to a Texans game party. It's not too calorie heavy, so the women on their New Years kick will be happy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

sponge bath LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> sponge bath LOL


Figured you would like that!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam 0.7 miles in 32 minutes

Hit my cals for the day but still not hitting my macro numbers

----------


## RaginCajun

yesterday: 25 minutes on the stationary bike doing hills and then did 22 minutes on the treadmill 

weight today is 163.4 lbs. i basically had a cheat meal last night, but it fit in my cals for the day.

i am still not hitting my macros for the day which is getting to me. i almost eating at a 40/30/30 split instead of 50/30/20!

i am def motivated again, plus a friend and i have a little bet going on. the bet, who can lose 10 pounds first and keep it off for a week. he is a triathlete and burns over 1,000 calories per workout, sometimes twice a day! he has a crackhead like mentality so i know he will be hard to beat! and i hate to lose!

----------


## bikeral

Looking good with the workouts. Keep at it.

----------


## RaginCajun

did an upper body workout HIT style!

cals were good for the day and macros are getting better

i hate that don`t practice what i preach!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Looking good with the workouts. Keep at it.


thanks.

trying to get after it!

need to up my protein and cook more

----------


## RaginCajun

did 25 min on the bike, then ran for 10 min on the treadmill,/and then did 5 min of abs.

weighed in at 163.2 lbs today, my lowest weight to date.

----------


## Back In Black

You go and get signed up properly for this next competition!

If you go open, you'll have an excellent chance of placing top 3 :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

Hey ragin good to see you going strong!


Lowest weight to date... Congrats!!

----------


## -KJ-

Hey ragin good to see u going strong!

Lowest weight to date congrats bro

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You go and get signed up properly for this next competition!
> 
> If you go open, you'll have an excellent chance of placing top 3


I think this is just what he needs too SteM !!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 5 min warmup on the rowing machine then did a 30 min kettle bell workout

Diet has been good thus far

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey ragin good to see you going strong!
> 
> Lowest weight to date... Congrats!!


Well holy dog shit! 

How ya been, welcome back

----------


## RaginCajun

> You go and get signed up properly for this next competition!
> 
> If you go open, you'll have an excellent chance of placing top 3


Explain to me this contest again?

And open?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think this is just what he needs too SteM !!!


What I need is a good woman!

Hope ya healin up girly

----------


## Back In Black

> Explain to me this contest again?
> 
> And open?


Pretty much most improved over the comp. it's conditioning so improved muscularity, reduced bf, increased vascularity etc. 

Open class means you are using AAS. Or there is a natural class!

Gerrin' there!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did one of nark's workouts, it hurt!

Strained something in my neck stretching and it still feels uncomfortable

Tomorrow may be a day of rest

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pretty much most improved over the comp. it's conditioning so improved muscularity, reduced bf, increased vascularity etc.
> 
> Open class means you are using AAS. Or there is a natural class!
> 
> Gerrin' there!


From the looks of it, somebody already signed me up!

----------


## RaginCajun

monday was a rest day

ran 2.5 miles yesterday in 32 minutes, SLOW!

neck feels somewhat better today but trying to schedule a massage to see if that will help out

i have never ever had a 'real' massage, this will be the first

weighed in at 165 today, and feel sore from running last night

i have been hitting my cals for the day but have not been hitting the macros, i will try harder!

----------


## RaginCajun

did another lil light jog this evening, did 27 min. my legs are a little sore, especially my calves.

i am still not doing a good job with my macros! better today, 40/40/20 pro/carb/fats was my split for today

as i said before, i plan on doing a triathlon this october which will be my 32nd birthday.

my goal for this point forward is to see some type of abs by my 32nd. i think i should reach it before then, and will be setting some short term goals in the meantime to hurdle over.

still have a bet with my bud and he is a well oiled machine. he is doing a half ironman (his 4th) at the end of april so that is the person i am competing with. 

i have a massage scheduled for saturday and hoping it will do some good as my whole body aches! i know i have mentioned it before, but i cannot remember the last time that i have had a pain free day. i do not take any meds of any kind. once i get half ass better (my normal), i am going to start swimming twice a week i believe it will me overall. looking to be on the beach this summer in my speedo!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Did someone say speedo???

No pain free days...I have back pain most every day. Have u looked into tb500. Might help. Love bytes said helped his back pain. Pm me if need info. I started yesterday for my recovery  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

> i am going to start swimming twice a week


This will really help you. It will
Promote recovery but also give you a cv workout and training for your triathlon. I swam for 3 months after an accident and it was the only kind of exercise that didn't aggravate it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did someone say *speedo*???
> 
> No pain free days...I have back pain most every day. Have u looked into tb500. Might help. Love bytes said helped his back pain. Pm me if need info. I started yesterday for my recovery


i set the bait and you took it!

i just knew that would drag you in here!

muuhahahahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> This will really help you. It will
> Promote recovery but also give you a cv workout and training for your triathlon. I swam for 3 months after an accident and it was the only kind of exercise that didn't aggravate it.


i love swimming!

i grew up in south louisiana so swimming comes natural, i have webbed feet!

----------


## -KJ-

> i love swimming!
> 
> i grew up in south louisiana so swimming comes natural,* i have webbed feet*!


you are born to swim  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i set the bait and you took it!
> 
> i just knew that would drag you in here!
> 
> muuhahahahahahaha


I wish to see your contest photos in a speedo. Bahahahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wish to see your contest photos in a speedo. Bahahahahahaha


Hmmmmmmmmmm............

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hmmmmmmmmmm............


I am judging.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am judging.


Well then I ought to be a shoe-in!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Howdy.......Hope all is well!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Howdy.......Hope all is well!


Funny you stop by today.

Took my road bike for a 13 mile trek today and at some point along in that trek, I thought of you.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well then I ought to be a shoe-in!


Results. Lets see some results! In a speedo of course. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

did 15 minutes on the treadmill before yoga class

i forgot how much i respected it

i was dripping with sweat by the time i left

i def needed it. going to try to make it back this week if i can and try to work it into my routine

diet was good today as far as macros are but my fats were a little higher than i wanted cuz i some natty pb to my nightly shake

macros were: 49% pro/ 18% carbs/ 33% fats

i made austinite's chicken and broccoli casserole and used one of those walmart rotisserie whole chickens. i have eaten them from time to time and never looked at the label. it basically 60% protein 40% fat! it surprised me, i mean i know that dark meat carries more fat but damn half of the chicken was fat! that is the main reason for my high fats. next time i will just use chicken breasts, lesson learned!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Results. Lets see some results! In a speedo of course. Lol


easy GGR! you will get your pics in a month for that thing you signed me up for!

on course the bribe is an all out day of shopping for shoes on cape and lunk's credit card! yaaaaaaaaayyy you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> easy GGR! you will get your pics in a month for that thing you signed me up for!
> 
> on course the bribe is an all out day of shopping for shoes on cape and lunk's credit card! yaaaaaaaaayyy you!


I can do a lot of damage in a day. Lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I can do a lot of damage in a day. Lol.


i know, that's why we will need two cards!

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam 0.8 miles today

Macros were about the same as yesterday except I had an ice cream come for lunch so carbs and fats were a little higher. 

My eyes are not the only thing sore from yoga yesterday! My whole body is sore!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> i had an ice cream come for lunch


slacker!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> funny you stop by today.
> 
> Took my road bike for a 13 mile trek today and at some point along in that trek, i thought of you.


Me too!
 :Bbholdhands:

----------


## RaginCajun

> slacker!!!!


well holy dog shit! 




> Me too!


i will catch you one these days my pretty......................................

----------


## RaginCajun

yesterday's workout:

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 (reps and sets)

power clean 70lb (i should have stepped it up here, maybe next time)
kettle bell swings 35lb
situps
pushups

it was tough about the 6 set but actually got easier as i went along.

diet was good, macros: 49% protein/ 18% carbs/33% fats.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yesterday's workout:
> 
> 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 (reps and sets)
> 
> power clean 70lb (i should have stepped it up here, maybe next time)
> kettle bell swings 35lb
> situps
> pushups
> 
> ...


Impressive macro split. Dang you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> well holy dog shit! 
> 
> 
> 
> i will catch you one these days my pretty......................................


 :1genie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


i found a funny looking lamp just the other day and have been wondering where the genie went..............................

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 21 miles on the road bike after protein pancakes!

Bam!

Weight 163

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i over did it on the eating yesterday!

if i could reach it, i put it in my pie hole!

needless to say, it was all junk food! chips, dip, cookies, kingcake, cookie cake, sausage, etc..........

i am devising a daily plan that i am hoping i will be able to follow, and will post it up later on.

training will consist of this: 2 - cross training days (one kettlebell HIT style WO and the other i have been thinking about going heavy but nervous about injuries)
2 - swims
3 - runs (one interval/hills)
2 - biking

it seems lately that i am taking waaaaay too long to heal up from a training session that involves lifting so going to try the schedule and see where i will need to make changes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ be sharp on the diet and workout this week and shouldn't hurt too much!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ be sharp on the diet and workout this week and shouldn't hurt too much!!!


its gonna be tough this weekend cuz i think i am heading home for mardi gras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have my helmet and mouthpiece packed.

i am going to try to behave myself, i may need some assistance in this  :2MODhappyslk:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> its gonna be tough this weekend cuz i think *i am heading home for mardi gras!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> i have my helmet and mouthpiece packed.
> 
> i am going to try to behave myself, i may need some assistance in this



GOODNESS GRACIOUS ME is all I can say........

----------


## human project

> well, i over did it on the eating yesterday!
> 
> if i could reach it, i put it in my pie hole!
> 
> needless to say, it was all junk food! chips, dip, cookies, kingcake, cookie cake, sausage, etc..........
> 
> i am devising a daily plan that i am hoping i will be able to follow, and will post it up later on.
> 
> training will consist of this: 2 - cross training days (one kettlebell HIT style WO and the other i have been thinking about going heavy but nervous about injuries)
> ...


Usually when I am overly sore it is caused from an issue with my diet.... I take glutamine at 20g a day and drink bcaa's thought the day to help with recovery also. Guarantee its bc your doing so much and your carbs are not high enough... Usually my case anyway...

----------


## RaginCajun

> GOODNESS GRACIOUS ME is all I can say........


if you will be down there, bring the whip!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Usually when I am overly sore it is caused from an issue with my diet.... I take glutamine at 20g a day and drink bcaa's thought the day to help with recovery also. Guarantee its bc your doing so much and your carbs are not high enough... Usually my case anyway...


thanks for stopping by HP!

that is what i am thinking also but it still happens even when i eat my protein numbers for the day.

maybe i will try the glutamine and bcaa through out the day but i don't see that being necessary with all the bcaas in the food i eat.

----------


## RaginCajun

swam 1/2 mile for lunch

i somehow seemed to skip breakfast this morning so i kind of tired out towards the end

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to the gym and did 20 min of cardio and an ab/core workout.

Fats are still too damn high in my diet, have to get those down!

----------


## RaginCajun

i just can't figure this out. been eating at my cals but i am not loosing anything?

today, my weight was 167 lbs, 4 pound diff from last week?

i have did more workouts this week and feel like my diet was cleaner.

my hamstrings are still sore from monday's workout. they always take the longest to heal for me and it sucks.

i have been eating at my protein numbers, so i am having a hard time figuring this out? more carbs?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i just can't figure this out. been eating at my cals but i am not loosing anything?
> 
> today, my weight was 167 lbs, 4 pound diff from last week?
> 
> i have did more workouts this week and feel like my diet was cleaner.
> 
> my hamstrings are still sore from monday's workout. they always take the longest to heal for me and it sucks.
> 
> i have been eating at my protein numbers, so i am having a hard time figuring this out? more carbs?


Super Bowl ????

----------


## RaginCajun

> Super Bowl ????


maybe but that was sunday, this is thursday. i have kept the carbs low for the past 3 days so i was expecting to feel really drained today, but i am not, just sore

----------


## bikeral

Enjoy Mardi Gras. Don't end up passed out in the gutter.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Enjoy Mardi Gras. Don't end up passed out in the gutter.


hahahaha, i won't. not my first rodeo! but i promise to enjoy!

i do not plan on doing it like i did in the past.

mainly going home to visit friends and fam!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am alive!

i didn't over do it too bad on the drinking!

eating is a different story. i think i ate an entire donut kingcake!

i will be giving up sweets (ice cream, cake, brownies, etc........) for lent because that is one thing part of my diet that has been slacking.

another thing i will do for lent is hit my daily workouts which is something i need to really focus on harder

this conditioning classic is going to help me focus because i like competing but it will not be easy! i have engagement parties, bachelor parties, and 3 weddings!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i am alive!
> 
> i didn't over do it too bad on the drinking!
> 
> eating is a different story. i think i ate an entire donut kingcake!
> 
> i will be giving up sweets (ice cream, cake, brownies, etc........) for lent because that is one thing part of my diet that has been slacking.
> 
> another thing i will do for lent is hit my daily workouts which is something i need to really focus on harder
> ...


He's back and with all your teeth?

----------


## RaginCajun

> He's back and with all your teeth?


yup, all my pearly whites are intact!

just ate tooo much junk!

ready to get back eating right again!

i did however, get a lot of compliments on my new look! it had been a while since some of my friends had last seen me

i am ready to see what they will say next time!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yup, all my pearly whites are intact!
> 
> just ate tooo much junk!
> 
> ready to get back eating right again!
> 
> i did however, get a lot of compliments on my new look! it had been a while since some of my friends had last seen me
> 
> i am ready to see what they will say next time!!!!!


Well that's got to make you feel awesome. Hard work getting you noticed with friends and the women!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well that's got to make you feel awesome. Hard work getting you noticed with friends and the women!


yup!

today is my roommate's birthday, i got her a pink tazer!

i had this little set up so when she woke it would be the first think she saw

she just texted me and said it made her cry

----------


## RaginCajun

weight is about where it was last week, weighed in at 168 lbs this morning

i need to look for a bod pod test around town to see where i really stand!

feeling stronger and really trying to hit all my workouts hardcore!

i am liking the heavy workout on mondays!

today is MARDI GRAS DAY aka FAT TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> weight is about where it was last week, weighed in at 168 lbs this morning
> 
> i need to look for a bod pod test around town to see where i really stand!
> 
> feeling stronger and really trying to hit all my workouts hardcore!
> 
> i am liking the heavy workout on mondays!
> 
> today is MARDI GRAS DAY aka *FAT TUESDAY*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


'............'

----------


## RaginCajun

> '............'


ain't got no where to pee, on mardi gras day!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ oh my!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ oh my!


it's a song my dear!

and i behaved myself somewhat!

trying to keep the prize at bay!

----------


## RaginCajun

just got done swimming a half mile

i think i broke my toe praticing flip turns

sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cuz i needed to run tomorrow and now can barely put a shoe on!

----------


## RaginCajun

Fvck me!

My toe/foot is already purple!

Looks like its rest for me with regards to legs!

Taping it to my other toe now so that I can at least walk somewhat normal looking!

So pissed off!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Fvck me!
> 
> My toe/foot is already purple!
> 
> Looks like its rest for me with regards to legs!
> 
> Taping it to my other toe now so that I can at least walk somewhat normal looking!
> 
> So pissed off!


Hmmmm. Which toe sweetie???

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hmmmm. Which toe sweetie???


the middle one!

on my left foot!

they are calling me gimpy around the office!

just another hurdle to leap over!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done swimming 2500 yards (100 laps) or around 1.4 miles straight!

It took me 54 minutes to do. I was not feeling it at the 25 lap mark but once I got past it in my head, I just pushed onward!

I feel like an animal!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this evening and really killed it

Macros: 47% pro/ 24% carb/ 29% fats

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted rowing done!

Didn't sleep well, need to order some GABA and give it a try

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 35 min of swimming, lil over half a mile.

I'm gonna incorporate more fruits into my diet just to change it up some.

This broken toe is def a setback but it is starting to feel somewhat better but I know it's gonna take time to heal 

This new chick I met likes to eat healthy and is a pretty good cook. More details if this last a for a while cuz I know you women will be askin

----------


## RaginCajun

did full body workout yesterday and just got done swimming half mile for lunch.

BAM!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> did full body workout yesterday and just got done swimming half mile for lunch.
> 
> BAM!


How's that broken toe?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's that broken toe?


Still hurting but at least I don't walk funny anymore!

Still about a week or 2 from running on it again, sucks!

----------


## Back In Black

> Still hurting but at least I don't walk funny anymore!
> 
> Still about a week or 2 from running on it again, sucks!


Has it cured your 'mincing' gait?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Has it cured your 'mincing' gait?


hahaha!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Aren't you glad you like to swim?

----------


## Back In Black

> hahaha!


Sorry mate, don't get in here much. Gotta rib you when I do :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Aren't you glad you like to swim?


yes mam!!!!!!!!!!! i actually forgot how much i love it! brings me back to my roots!




> Sorry mate, don't get in here much. Gotta rib you when I do


i need a good ribbin' every now and then! 

looking forward to seeing what i can accomplish with this conditioning classic. just doing it to appease you and GGR, plus i like competitions!

these weddings and bachelor parties during it is what's gonna be my demise!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body kettle bell workout.

Once I finished the workout, I noticed a trainer watching my routine. I walked off afterwards and went do a set of 21's for bi's.

Walked to the kettlebell/ abs area and he was training someone doing the exact routine i did. All I did was smile

Diet has been pretty good lately, don't know if it's the new chick or what?

Last night I helped her put a new electrical out for her TV (which I hung later), and she cooked spaghetti squash spaghetti.

I have before and after pics. And to think she doubted me at first! 

I am very good with hands!

----------


## cj111

Before and after pics of the spaghetti squash? Lets see

----------


## RaginCajun

> Before and after pics of the spaghetti squash? Lets see


Hahaha, nope the living room.

It is actually easy to cook, just cut in half and bake it. Then just pull it out with a fork, pretty damn good

----------


## cj111

Oh I know all about it, my lady makes it all the time..its delicious. She shreds it on a cheese grater though and makes it like actual noodles

----------


## bikeral

Whats up RC?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats up RC?


what up bikeral!

still trying to get this toe thing back 100%! i am about 50-60% now but still getting after it!

i am feeling leaner than i was in the few weeks but weighing the same, 168lb.

i am wanting my toe to get better so i can start running again, haven't ran in over a month or so!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What's your plan for the upcoming contest????

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's your plan for the upcoming contest????


i have no clue!

kind of stressed at the moment!

looking for new spot to live and have to be out of my spot by April 30th.

i am standing in two weddings this summer on top of that and all the parties and organizing stuff is driving me crazy. standing in 2 weddings for two friends a month a part is tough, i am the best man in one of them. shitty part is i now live 5-6 hours away from them so traveling is a beotch!

met a new chick so been giving a lot of time to that as well.

work has been really busy and stressful, but hey, that's work!

i am not organized at the moment but hoping to be by the time this thing kicks off. just a really hard time to give 110% to everything!

steadily making progress but hoping i can get organized to where i can run a cycle mid-way thru the contest. not sure if i will be ready but only time will tell

i need a good plan though and thanks for reminding me!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i have no clue!
> 
> kind of stressed at the moment!
> 
> looking for new spot to live and have to be out of my spot by April 30th.
> 
> i am standing in two weddings this summer on top of that and all the parties and organizing stuff is driving me crazy. standing in 2 weddings for two friends a month a part is tough, i am the best man in one of them. shitty part is i now live 5-6 hours away from them so traveling is a beotch!
> 
> met a new chick so been giving a lot of time to that as well.
> ...


Hey RC. Not sure if u saw but if you r doing the condition contest you have to pm admin!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC. Not sure if u saw but if you r doing the condition contest you have to pm admin!!!!


nope, did not know that!

thanks for the heads up. anything special he/she wants.

speedo pics?

----------


## RaginCajun

ran 2 miles in some new running shoes last night.

felt good to run but my toe reminded me that i should take it easy. and when you don't use it ya lose it!

i have so much going on right now, so things have not been going as planned.

my damn toe def slowed my progress some but that is not a good excuse.

diet has not been really bad at all, just been ingesting too many carbs (bread, sweet pot fries, rice, etc....).

i have been strict to my lenten vows, haven't had pizza or sweets (ice cream being the main culprit here) in a few weeks but have been tempted by it daily!

i am still going to compete in that condition contest thing, just to show my support for the website. i know i will not be as dedicated as the others as i have a lot going on in the next 3 months. i am looking for a new place to live, standing in 2 weddings, work is getting hectic (a lot on my plate at the moment), and some other things. not saying that i am not going to push myself, just know i have a lot of obligations during the competition. i am sitting right under 170lbs and i think my BF is around 17-18%. i need to go get tested but that is about what i think it is. i am going to try to get some pics taken soon cuz it looks like we need them for the competition. i would like to do a test cycle midway thru this but not sure if i will have the time to be dedicated to it, but i know it will help me out tremendously.

my goal for next week is to make to the gym in the AM for 2 days. i have not been sleeping good lately so i know that is one of my problems. with everything going on, i can't shut my brain off, it sucks! on a positive note, i know i have been getting stronger in the gym each and every week. 

my plan will be pretty much what i came up with before, triathlon training with one to two strength workouts per week. diet will remain the same, 50pro/30carb/20fat.

----------


## 951thompson

> ran 2 miles in some new running shoes last night.
> 
> felt good to run but my toe reminded me that i should take it easy. and when you don't use it ya lose it!
> 
> i have so much going on right now, so things have not been going as planned.
> 
> my damn toe def slowed my progress some but that is not a good excuse.
> 
> diet has not been really bad at all, just been ingesting too many carbs (bread, sweet pot fries, rice, etc....).
> ...


Could'nt you do cycling or exercise bike for your cardio while your toe heals, you don't use your toes on a bike, or cross trainer. Just a suggestion,food for thought.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Could'nt you do cycling or exercise bike for your cardio while your toe heals, you don't use your toes on a bike, or cross trainer. Just a suggestion,food for thought.


i tried the cycling but my toe wouldn't fit into my cycling shoes! hahahaha

it is almost healed but not 100% yet

thanks!

----------


## bikeral

Whats up RC. What are the big plans for the weekend?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats up RC. What are the big plans for the weekend?


no plans

hoping i don't get fired from work at the moment!

we/I over paid a person on a lease last August and it is partially my fault

i know these things happen but this could have been avoided.

really hope i don't get shit canned cuz i really like my job

really stressed out at the moment and didn't need this on my plate

i let my boss know what the deal is and waiting to here back from him on what to do and how to fix it.

rant over!

----------


## bikeral

> no plans
> 
> hoping i don't get fired from work at the moment!
> 
> we/I over paid a person on a lease last August and it is partially my fault
> 
> i know these things happen but this could have been avoided.
> 
> really hope i don't get shit canned cuz i really like my job
> ...


Can you try to get the money back? Hopefully it works out dude. Don't stress about it. Its only 10K.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Can you try to get the money back? Hopefully it works out dude. Don't stress about it. Its only 10K.


Maybe. 

thanks! so do i!

looking like a gym day for sure to work off this steam and frustration!

----------


## Etbthree

:AaGreen22:

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great workout this evening. Did a fullbody workout and really focused on legs. 

Talked to my boss, I'm all good but have to fix it somehow. Lesson learned!

One problem I have is getting too hard on myself for mistakes. Don't known why but it really gets to me.

Diet was not good in regards to protein consumption. Day wound up being around 30pro/40carb/30fats

Tomorrow is a new day!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning protein shake, off to the gym

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another full body workout, kettlebell style

Walked out feeling drained

Starving!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min cardio and abs done!

----------


## bikeral

Good job bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good job bro.


Thanks bikeral!

I have new focus that will hopefully continue.

Still have a shit ton of stuff going on right now so stressed but the gym helps!

Starting to feel animal like again.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

R u ready for the contest. Food and exercise and gear!?!

----------


## RaginCajun

> R u ready for the contest. Food and exercise and gear!?!


Nope!

I have to see about the gear, not sure if I will be running anything but we will see

Food, never had a problem with eating! Hahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 3 mile run in 35 minutes yesterday.

Didn't hit my protein macros for the day and my carbs were a little higher than I wanted.

Allergy season is here! I can barely breathe this morning!

Was on the road yesterday and back on it today. My diet sucks when I am on the road and I haven't taken the time to cook lately since I have been working really late everyday.

----------


## bikeral

How's the toe champ?

----------


## Back In Black

> How's the toe champ?


How do you become a champion of toes? RC, I wanna hear a good story behind this :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's the toe champ?


It's still there but I'm almost back up to speed!

----------


## RaginCajun

> How do you become a champion of toes? RC, I wanna hear a good story behind this


I am the Champ at a lot of things!

Story, hmmmmmmm, well, there was this one time, at band camp.............

----------


## RaginCajun

Posted the website where my pics are in the Improved Comp thread.

On the road again today and prob tomorrow. 

Training needs to be stepped up this week!

I cooked all evening so my fridge is stocked with chicken, brown rice, and broccoli.

Weight today,168 lbs.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Posted the website where my pics are in the Improved Comp thread.
> 
> On the road again today and prob tomorrow.
> 
> Training needs to be stepped up this week!
> 
> I cooked all evening so my fridge is stocked with chicken, brown rice, and broccoli.
> 
> Weight today,168 lbs.


Food sounds good!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Food sounds good!!


I am just finding it hard to get all my protein macros but working on that!

I need to make some jerky or something to munch on when I'm on the road.

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day: 53%pro/24%carbs/23%fats

It was a rough guess but I think I got it as close as possible using my fitness pal app.

I killed it in the gym today, my legs will be screaming at me. I also attempted to do dips for tris, but I couldn't, right shoulder/rotator cuff just could not take it. Sucks!

Do I need to have a refeed with only consuming about 100g of carbs a day?

I was on the road today so really got hungry about 4, so hoping once I'm back in the office, I can overcome this. I kept burping and basically threw up in my mouth doing legs. Glad I don't drive a manual

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for today: 42%pro/ 24%carb /34%fat

Went a little over on fats today, it was the pulled pork at lunch. It made my cals go over by about 200 so looks like more cardio!

Forgot to add that I ran 3 miles today

----------


## jasc

Great log Ragin!

Kinda late to the party, but I'm subscribed

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great log Ragin!
> 
> Kinda late to the party, but I'm subscribed


Never late to one of my parties!

----------


## -KJ-

Nice job bro still going strong

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio, done!

Diet was not 100% yesterday. I hit my protein mark plus some but had 3 beers and chips n salsa! All of this was after kickball, it was two girls bday on the team so we went celebrate some. I didn't sign up for kickball this go round but they needed an extra male player so I went.

Plan on running some hill sprints this evening

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice job bro still going strong


Your back, again! Haha

It's still a work in progress but I signed up for that comp thing going on in the lounge so have to grind hard!

----------


## -KJ-

Im always in and around  :Smilie:  need motivation and this is the place for it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day: 58% pro/ 24% carbs/ 18% fats

diet was spot on! 278g pro/117g carbs/ 39g fats 

did 10 hill sprints with a min rest in between each one, then threw a frisbee with a friend for another 30-45 minutes.

i think i almost have my plan worked out as i did not really have one coming into this.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Macros for the day: 58% pro/ 24% carbs/ 18% fats
> 
> diet was spot on! 278g pro/117g carbs/ 39g fats
> 
> did 10 hill sprints with a min rest in between each one, then threw a frisbee with a friend for another 30-45 minutes.
> 
> i think i almost have my plan worked out as i did not really have one coming into this.


Awesome macros!! Proud of ya!!!

What workout plan you got cooking?

----------


## -KJ-

Hill sprints excellent workout.

And Im interested to hear this workout too.

----------


## RaginCajun

Here is the plan!

Monday: AM- Swim 

Tuesday: AM- Bike PM- Run (light intensity - need to build a good base before i tear into it!)

Wednesday: AM- X-train (Heavy weights- 3 sets x 5 reps/or 1 warm up set, 2 working sets to failure) PM- Yoga / Stretch 

Thursday: AM- Swim 

Friday: AM- X-train (Kettlebell/focused on core/lower back) 

Saturday: Long Bike

Sunday: Long Run

Weekend days are interchangable. May throw an extra yoga class in on the weekend. I am looking to build off of this and plan will change as I adapt!

I am also planning a cycle so will be getting that together over the weekend for critique.

Diet: 50/30/20 my TDEE is around 2116 so trying to eat around 1800 cals a day. I am reading Marcus's Prime before cycle so may try to incorporate that into this

----------


## -KJ-

You will need rest IMO Cajun. Other than that I feel the plan looks solid and look forward to seeing your progress on all 3 disciplines 

Good luck

----------


## RaginCajun

> You will need rest IMO Cajun. Other than that I feel the plan looks solid and look forward to seeing your progress on all 3 disciplines 
> 
> Good luck


Thanks bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i just found about some of these wedding parties that i am in.

my month of april is freakin booked solid and i have yet to find a place to live!

cortisol is def high!!!!!!!!

FML!

----------


## jasc

> well, i just found about some of these wedding parties that i am in.
> 
> my month of april is freakin booked solid and i have yet to find a place to live!
> 
> cortisol is def high!!!!!!!!
> 
> FML!


Get an RV! 

Your home will be wherever you park it.

Plus, how easy would it be to take home a bridesmaid when your home is right outside the wedding!

Same goes for bars, the beach etc...

Plus you never have to worry about having a DD!

----------


## RaginCajun

Gym = done!

I really concentrated on my core, and I will be sore!

Plan on riding my mountain bike tomorrow to get the dust off of it, and me! Just hoping the weather holds out.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Get an RV!
> 
> Your home will be wherever you park it.
> 
> Plus, how easy would it be to take home a bridesmaid when your home is right outside the wedding!
> 
> Same goes for bars, the beach etc...
> 
> Plus you never have to worry about having a DD!


I like it!

Maybe I will propose that to my roommate, her dad bought Richard Petty's old RVs (so I think).

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an hour mountain bike ride today.

I forgot how extreme mountain biking can be! 

I felt like I was on a thrill ride!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this morning.

PM - 3 mile run, took 37 min. My legs are toast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros: 54% pro/ 32% carbs/ 14% fats

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Macros: 54% pro/ 32% carbs/ 14% fats


Not bad. Not bad.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done a 26 minute swim, did 1000 yards.

Forgot to weight in today.

Def sore today from doing lunges yesterday.

Monday!

----------


## bikeral

Man, you are hitting that high protein macro. How is that working out for energy?

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes fasted cardio (stationary bike - hills).

Forgot to post macros for yesterday: 46% pro/ 35% carb/ 15% fat. Not too bad but not perfect

I was full of energy this morning once I got thru the initial burn, felt good!

I just purchased some GABA, so sleep should get better, just need to double check dosing

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man, you are hitting that high protein macro. How is that working out for energy?


So far so good.

I will reassess in another week or two since I just started this new training schedule

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 12 hill sprints, took 16 minutes then threw a frisbee for another 30 minutes.

Macros: 45% pro/ 31% carb/ 24% fat

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout done!

Started albuterol today

I threw up in the shower after my workout, can't tell if it was the albuterol or just how hard I trained.

Weight is the damn same, 168.

----------


## RaginCajun

AM fasted swim, done! Did a half mile in 21 minutes

I hope body starts to get use to the albuterol. I think it is putting me in a state of acidosis, meaning, with my asthma, that I am not getting rid of enough CO2 thus making me acidic. I am thinking about supplementing a bicarbonate with the albuterol, what do ya think?

----------


## RaginCajun

i chose to sleep in this morning since i am only working a half day, gonna go to the gym after lunch.

since i started this new training regiment, i am down one pound (166.8 lbs). 

training will be tough coming up with all my traveling on the weekends, but i will do what i can.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i chose to sleep in this morning since i am only working a half day, gonna go to the gym after lunch.
> 
> since i started this new training regiment, i am down one pound (166.8 lbs).
> 
> training will be tough coming up with all my traveling on the weekends, but i will do what i can.


Hi bud. Train intense whenever you can!!!! Eat clean as you can!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 80 minutes of Urban biking all over Houston. From downtown to in the trails!

Felt good! Lots of bunny rabbits frolicking about!

My oh my what a wonderful day!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hi bud. Train intense whenever you can!!!! Eat clean as you can!!!


Howdy!

You know I will get it done!

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up, pissed excellence!

swam 0.6 miles this AM fasted. 

had a great weekend but did not get my long run in yesterday and my diet was terrible yesterday. since i gave up pizza and ice cream for lent, i dove in head first on easter sunday!

----------


## leetdragoon

whats your progress been like man, 2 years in the making?

----------


## RaginCajun

> whats your progress been like man, 2 years in the making?


Welcome aboard!

I joined in Jan 2011 @ 196lbs. April 2013, 166lbs.

Stay tuned, there is more to come!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just finished 30 min fasted on stationary bike on hills setting.

Diet was sound yesterday and I also added a 30 min walk with the new girl yesterday evening.

Just found out I have to go on the road today so not happy about that as I had my meals prepared!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just finished 30 min fasted on stationary bike on hills setting.
> 
> Diet was sound yesterday and I also added a 30 min walk with the new girl yesterday evening.
> 
> Just found out I have to go on the road today so not happy about that as I had my meals prepared!


I watching you. Seems this new girl might be just the ticket.  :Smilie: . More exercising!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I watching you. Seems this new girl might be just the ticket. . More exercising!!!!


You know what, I am hoping you are right. Too early to tell, just met her two Saturdays ago but she has my interest piqued!!!

You would get a kick out of how we actually met, I may PM you the story!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 20 minutes on the stair climber and also 25 minutes on the row machine!

Diet was good today, carbs a little too high from the amount of brown rice I had for dinner but it will just make me work harder in the gym in the morning!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this am.

The triathlon I want to do is on October 5th. It is a 500 meter swim, 15 mile bike, and a 5k run to the finish. I think I could finish it right now but would hurt to holy hell! 

I will be traveling for the next 3 weekends in a row so my mid-week run may change to a long run instead of intervals or I will need to add it in somewhere else for the time being. 

I just need to stick to plan!

----------


## bikeral

Man you are really kicking it these days. Way to go.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man you are really kicking it these days. Way to go.


Thanks bud!

I can't take all the credit, it's GGR and BiB that signed me up for that contest and it has given me back that drive!

And, lets just say that my focus is also on a prize that I am trying to obtain!

It was time for me to change somethings!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did hot yoga last night for 90 minutes and it was harder than my morning workout! I did not have a dry piece of clothing and I was raining sweat like a thunderstorm!

Just got done doing a half mile fasted swim!

Vroooooooooooom!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i over did it on the eating over the weekend.

i ate everything in site on saturday!

fasted half mile swim done for today, took 25 minutes.

on another note, looks like i will be doing a cycle here shortly!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, i over did it on the eating over the weekend.
> 
> i ate everything in site on saturday!
> 
> fasted half mile swim done for today, took 25 minutes.
> 
> on another note, looks like i will be doing a cycle here shortly!


Coach not happy  :Frown:  about eating. Just sayin

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coach not happy  about eating. Just sayin


I need a good swift kick!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I need a good swift kick!


Did u see that thread about Russian who literally shoved his foot up op a$$ which killed the guy. Unbelievable. I will just have to whip you now. Lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did u see that thread about Russian who literally shoved his foot up op a$$ which killed the guy. Unbelievable. I will just have to whip you now. Lol.


Hahahaha, no I didn't!

Whip you say...........

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i am pissed!

forgot to set my alarm this morning and missed my morning bike!

gonna have to try to make it up this evening or later on in the week. it will get done!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, i am pissed!
> 
> forgot to set my alarm this morning and missed my morning bike!
> 
> gonna have to try to make it up this evening or later on in the week. it will get done!


Something got u disheveled????

----------


## RaginCajun

> Something got u disheveled????


Nope, passed out with the phone setting the alarm!

And, I wish it was that!

I will get it done coach!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 12 hill sprints in 17 minutes then walked around a track for about 20 minutes to cool down. After the cool down I threw a frisbee and sprinted some more. Total workout, 1.5 hours. Had to make up for the missed bike this AM!

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted workout, done.

Really got after it this morning, threw up in my mouth

Hump day is mine!

----------


## RaginCajun

swam a half mile this AM

that is all

----------


## bikeral

Keep at it RC. Are you on cycle yet?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep at it RC. Are you on cycle yet?


Nope, still have to get some HCG and the other stuff. Plan on starting around mid may or so.

Really looking forward to it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this evening!

My hammies are going to be sore.

Have another wedding thing out of town this weekend. Going to try better to keep the shenanigans under control!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just ran 3 miles fasted 

BAM

----------


## RaginCajun

did a fasted swim this morning and really didn't 'have' it.

only swam for 17 minutes but i did the distance of the triathlon swim.

i need to re-think my diet as i am not visually losing any fat.

it is has a month, and i weigh the same amount. my clothes are fitting looser and i am getting stronger.

----------


## RaginCajun

Drank a protein shake before my bike this morning and it helped.

Did 30 min of hill setting on stationary bike. I had more in me!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> did a fasted swim this morning and really didn't 'have' it.
> 
> only swam for 17 minutes but i did the distance of the triathlon swim.
> 
> i need to re-think my diet as i am not visually losing any fat.
> 
> it is has a month, and i weigh the same amount.  my clothes are fitting looser and i am getting stronger.


Sounds like body recomposition to me. What is your macro split??

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like body recomposition to me. What is your macro split??


its crazy you mention this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i PMed GB about this and we came to the conclusion that I should do a re-comp instead of a cut.

macro split is still 50pro/30carb/20fat. i feel i need the carbs with all the cardio i am doing, but may reassess this once on cycle.

i still need to order the rest of my stuff for my cycle, then i can start!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 16 hill sprints, took about 32 minutes

Time to eat!

Smoked deer sausage, eggs, and sprouted grain bread!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout, done!

Why oh why the Fvck do people do curls in the squat rack!!!!!! I kept giving this guy a dirty look every time he looked at me!

----------


## jasc

> Why oh why the Fvck do people do curls in the squat rack!!!!!!


They try to 1-up the crossfit dbags and curling in the squat rack takes the cake.

----------


## jasc

> Smoked deer sausage, eggs, and sprouted grain bread!


This sounds incredible! Love me some venison sausage

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 20 minute swim this morning

I felt sluggish in the pool this morning, could really feel my workout from yesterday

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did a 20 minute swim this morning
> 
> I felt sluggish in the pool this morning, could really feel my workout from yesterday


Over training????

----------


## RaginCajun

> Over training????


possibly, but i have not been hitting it as hard on the weekends

i never think of this cuz all i do is just do it and fight thru the pain

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done swimming for 20 minutes.

Gonna switch up the macros and try to go to a 60/20/20 approach this week.

Still wanting to cycle, source went bonk so don't know if I'll ever get to do one

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just got done swimming for 20 minutes.
> 
> Gonna switch up the macros and try to go to a 60/20/20 approach this week.
> 
> Still wanting to cycle, source went bonk so don't know if I'll ever get to do one


U should be able to find another source!?! Interested in your new macro split and how you do!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> U should be able to find another source!?! Interested in your new macro split and how you do!!!


i sure hope i do. i have some but it is really not enough to do a cycle with. it would basically be a HRT dose for 10 weeks, so still want/need one more bottle.

it is going to be tough cuz i am hungry as it is all the time!

my shoulders are killing me and i am hoping it is not from swimming!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went on a a stroll this evening, ran for 25 min, walked for 25 min.

Diet was good today, 54/24/22. I was a little high on cals at 2158.

Think I found another source, so stay tuned......

----------


## RaginCajun

Just did 30 min of fasted cardio on the stationary bike, did hills setting.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Went on a a stroll this evening, ran for 25 min, walked for 25 min.
> 
> Diet was good today, 54/24/22. I was a little high on cals at 2158.
> 
> Think I found another source, so stay tuned......


Nice!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 16 hill sprints in 22 minutes. I felt dead/tired out there this evening. My left knee hurt and it felt like that gorilla was on my back from the first one!

Diet was not as good today as far as macros go, be good for a bulk! 44/34/22. Was high on cals today also at around 2600. My exercises for today should put me at around a net of 2100-2200 cals which is where I am at for maintenance. I am wanting/needing to drop the cals more but I am constantly hungry since I cranked up the training. I am also thinking about carb cycling during the week but need to see how and if it will fit around my training schedule. What do the gurus think?

----------


## RaginCajun

well, my left knee is killing me!!!!!!!!!!

it is hurting right where i tore it 12 years ago in the mosh pit! i am hoping it is just some soreness as i pushed hard the past few days

i am going to take today off and let it heal. DAMN! 

tomorrow is a swim so i can handle that.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, my left knee is killing me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it is hurting right where i tore it 12 years ago in the mosh pit! i am hoping it is just some soreness as i pushed hard the past few days
> 
> i am going to take today off and let it heal. DAMN!
> 
> tomorrow is a swim so i can handle that.


This doesn't sound good! A day off may not be enuff!!

----------


## cantstopkane

Yea kill your muscles but protect your joints. Macros look good, what is your meal frequency and timing, whats your bf? And if its below 15 I would suggest carb cycling of you can accuretly keep track

----------


## RaginCajun

> This doesn't sound good! A day off may not be enuff!!


Doesn't sound good but I didn't lay off!

Just did an hourly stroll on my mountain bike

I can't sit still!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yea kill your muscles but protect your joints. Macros look good, what is your meal frequency and timing, whats your bf? And if its below 15 I would suggest carb cycling of you can accuretly keep track


My joints suck, all of them!

Nope, sittin at about 17 right now

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 17 miles on the mountain bike today, felt good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went on another bike today, didnt feel like running. Rode for an hour

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 22 minutes in the pool at lunch today. My muscles felt tired? I felt tired in the pool today and can't figure out why. I know it cannot be a carb related issue cuz I ate plenty yesterday!

I'm thinking about how to throw in carb cycling with my training schedule

----------


## RaginCajun

forgot to post yesterday's workout:

did 35 mins on the bike doing hills setting and then did a 3 mile walk/run that evening. my legs tightened up a half mile into it. i think my body was telling me to rest!

i am moving apartments today so i will pro take today off to try and rest, workout speaking.

next week i will be tweaking my workouts some and adding more sprint type workouts in. looks the same as my other training schedule except with the tweaks in it. 

diet, needs work. i am trying to figure out where and how to fit carb cycling into my work out schedule and this is my schedule:

Monday: AM- Swim (intervals - sprints)

Tuesday: AM- Bike (i will be using an indoor trainer starting next week) PM- Run (Hill Sprints - then low intensity run/walk)

Wednesday: AM- X-train (Heavy weights - 2 warm up sets, 1 working set to failure) PM- Yoga / Rest 

Thursday: AM - Swim (just laps, long swim)

Friday: AM- X-train (Kettlebell/focused on core/lower back) this is one workout i like to switch it up and do a HIIT style workout

Saturday: Long Bike

Sunday: Long Run

----------


## slfmade

> Did 17 miles on the mountain bike today, felt good!


Holy Crap. I think I did 17 miles on my bike from 1988 - 2012.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Holy Crap. I think I did 17 miles on my bike from 1988 - 2012.


And that was on my mountain bike, not my road bike. I am about to up the stakes!

----------


## RaginCajun

Been crazy since I last posted

Did a full body workout yesterday and killed it! I am really tight today. Going try to loosen these legs up some with a mtn bike ride. Still need to fix my road bike.

All I need now is some pins and cycle hooooooe!

I will prob go post it up again for critiques but the guys I consulted all had the same input.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just did 15 miles on the mtn bike, feel dead right right now.

Time to head by the pool and try to get some sun on my white arse!

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms that read this!

Just did 5.6 miles running/walking. I think I should have stuck with 3 miles because my left knee and right plantar fascia is hurting. The run took me 70 minutes. I may have done too much in a short span. I killed legs Friday, then bikes 15 yesterday, and didn't sleep good last night. Oh well, time to enjoy the day!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms that read this!
> 
> Just did 5.6 miles running/walking. I think I should have stuck with 3 miles because my left knee and right plantar fascia is hurting. The run took me 70 minutes. I may have done too much in a short span. I killed legs Friday, then bikes 15 yesterday, and didn't sleep good last night. Oh well, time to enjoy the day!


Have a happy one!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have a happy one!!!


Thanks!

Just got some terrible news! 

My dad just called and said my Meme passed out before the crawfish! She only had two beers he said, she is 86. I'm thinking stroke or something since she has a pace maker. Waiting on new news! And this day started out great!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks!
> 
> Just got some terrible news!
> 
> My dad just called and said my Meme passed out before the crawfish! She only had two beers he said, she is 86. I'm thinking stroke or something since she has a pace maker. Waiting on new news! And this day started out great!


So sorry to hear this. Keep is posted!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> So sorry to hear this. Keep is posted!!!!


Thanks hunny! They just released her and can't figure out what caused it. I think the beer and missing me did her in, not to mention the crawfish that she loves. Well, all is good for now!

----------


## RaginCajun

well folks, cycle commences today!!!

i will be doing Sus 250 @ 500mgs per week for 10 weeks, and have all the other stuff to go along with it.

i will be upping my cals to about 2100 cals and see how that goes for the few weeks and reassess as needed. i may need to eat more cals to grow but hoping to recomp over this course of this cycle. 

i will be switching up my routine on mondays to try to grow more while on this cycle, so swimming will only be one day out of the week, and i will now be lifting 3 days a week.

Monday: AM- Delts/chest/rotator cuff

Tuesday: AM- Bike (hill settings on stationary bike, still need to fix my road bike to put on indoor trainer) PM- Run (Hill Sprints - then low intensity run/walk)

Wednesday: AM- X-train (Legs - 2 warm up sets, 1 working set to failure)

Thursday: AM - Swim (long swim followed by rest, then sprints)

Friday: AM- X-train (Back/arms/core) 

Saturday: Long Bike

Sunday: Long Run 

time to see what i am made of!

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed yesterday's workout! Def can feel what I did. 

Today, 30 min hills on stationary bike. Sweated like a stuck pig!

----------


## SexySweetheart

I found your thread  :Smilie: 

wow-zers Ragin, when you mentions training for triathlon.... I had know idea you were killing it like THIS . [email protected] buddy, impressive!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I found your thread 
> 
> wow-zers Ragin, when you mentions training for triathlon.... I had know idea you were killing it like THIS . [email protected] buddy, impressive!


thanks sexy!

still have some work to do, but working on it!

stay tuned, the best has yet to come!

----------


## RaginCajun

macros so far today:

162g protein, 120g carbs, 55g fat

i need to watch my fat intake! i have had too much already. most of it is from eggs and mayo.

still have hill sprints this evening!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 10 hill sprints in 12.30, then jogged and walked for another 45 minutes. 

Time to cook deer burgers and broccoli!

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed my legs today and they were already hurting from yesterday. 

Game on!

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam 18 minutes but forgot to count how many laps I did! I'm thinking I did right under a half mile. My legs crapped out before everything else, my hammies were smoked from yesterday's workout. 

Diet: mod/low carb day

----------


## RaginCajun

Back and bi's done!

All I can say is ouch! 

My arms are still shakin

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great weekend!

did chest and shoulders yesterday. need to find some exercises machines that don't hurt my shoulders so much.

didn't sleep well for some reason and was hoping to sleep hard

have hill sprints this evening!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chose to try to run 3 miles instead of sprinting and it sucked royally! My legs tightened up on me at around the one mike mark. Legs tomorrow morning are going to be tough!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs done!

Didn't quite have the strength I had last week but I made sure I every rep counted. I added in lunges today so should feel the burn on Friday!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Legs done!
> 
> Didn't quite have the strength I had last week but I made sure I every rep counted. I added in lunges today so should feel the burn on Friday!


Didn't swim yesterday, laid off the shoulders. I did help a friend move his furniture so I did do some form of cardio/ workout yesterday.

I killed back and bis this evening. Almost threw up doing dead lifts. I think I need to go get some straps cuz my hands hurt from gripping. Haven't used straps since my college days. From what I recall, I should be able to do more weight! 

Bike planned for tomorrow, giddy up!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Didn't swim yesterday, laid off the shoulders. I did help a friend move his furniture so I did do some form of cardio/ workout yesterday.
> 
> I killed back and bis this evening. Almost threw up doing dead lifts. I think I need to go get some straps cuz my hands hurt from gripping. Haven't used straps since my college days. From what I recall, I should be able to do more weight! 
> 
> Bike planned for tomorrow, *giddy up*!


Attachment 139675

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139675"/>


Bahahahahahaha!!!

Just did 16 miles on the mountain bike. 

Time to go browse the pool for bikinis!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Bahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Just did 16 miles on the mountain bike.
> 
> Time to go browse the pool for bikinis!


Find any???

----------


## RaginCajun

> Find any???


You know it!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of rowing and 15 min on the treadmill incline @ 15 @ 3.7mph.

Playing volleyball now with bikini broads!

Sunday funday!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest, shoulders, and tris =done!

Diet was shitty today

Injured my toe playing volleyball yesterday so running my be out of the question tomorrow. I will gauge it on how it feels. It shouldn't hold me back too much, I have it taped to my other toe!

----------


## RaginCajun

10 miles of mountain biking and an ass busting! Legs are really pumped right now, feels like I just did burn out on squats!

Which reminds me that leg day is tomorrow!

Weighed myself this morning, up almost 10 pounds since starting. Look the same to me, but I see myself everyday.

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs and abs finished

----------


## RaginCajun

Just fukkin murdered my back and bis!

Back pumps almost knocked me to my knees!

It seems as if the juice is loose in this cat!

Woooooooooooooo!

----------


## RaginCajun

Decided to go walk/ jog for an hour today.

Left knee is really bothering me and I still feel crooked!!! My feet do not hit the ground in the same spot and pretty sure one leg is a little shorter than the other cuz my hips are shifted. It's painful and sucks cuz it hinders my training and cardio. I wish i could have one day in which my body feels no pain and is aligned properly. I always wonder what that must feel like. but as usual, I always just grind my teeth/bare down and say F IT!!!

I think this cycle is coming along nicely so far and can't wait to see what the future will bring! I am basically trying to apply Marcus's approach to training and diet, to mine. He told me I was eating like a mouse and now when I look back, I have lost a lot of muscle over the years because I never knew anything about diet. Then I found this site in Jan 2011, and I changed my lifestyle! 

Just want to say thanks for all that has been along with me on the long journey to being ripped! Still so much more to come, stay tuned!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Hello!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, made it back from another bachelor party alive!

chest, shoulders, and tris plus cardio this evening.

wanted to go this morning but chose to sleep in since I did not rest all weekend

----------


## SexySweetheart

> well, made it back from another bachelor party alive!
> 
> chest, shoulders, and tris plus cardio this evening.
> 
> wanted to go this morning but chose to sleep in since I did not rest all weekend


jesus guy, how many dudes do you know getting married?! lmao

----------


## RaginCajun

> jesus guy, how many dudes do you know getting married?! lmao


you would shit ya self if ya knew! I have another wedding in july (not standing in it) and another in October!

looks like I will be the last one to get married, if I can ever find a woman to put up with me!

----------


## Back In Black

> you would shit ya self if ya knew! I have another wedding in july (not standing in it) and another in October!
> 
> looks like I will be the last one to get married, if I can ever find a woman to put up with me!


Just one woman would be wrong at your age bud :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just one woman would be wrong at your age bud


well, I am 31!

did the multiple women thing in college. its fun but more of a headache!

----------


## Back In Black

> well, I am 31!
> 
> did the multiple women thing in college. its fun but more of a headache!


Hmmmm, that's the age I settled down. I still think you're too young :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> you would shit ya self if ya knew! I have another wedding in july (not standing in it) and another in October!
> 
> looks like I will be the last one to get married, *if I can ever find a woman to put up with me*!


neh, as long as you have a cat ~ your good  :Smilie:  
Attachment 140028

----------


## RaginCajun

> neh, as long as you have a cat ~ your good  
> Attachment 140028


hahaha!

only cats I like are girls!

I am a dog person! WOOF!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit chest, shoulders, and tris, should be sore!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of hill setting on bike, done

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed myself today, up to 177lbs today. that is up about 10 pounds since starting my cycle

my bodyfat has not changed as far as the mirror goes and i actually think i look a tad bit leaner. that might be because i have tan now

finally got my road bike back so plan on getting back on that thing really soon

forgot to add that I went pick up my suit for the upcoming wedding this weekend and it was tight in the vest and legs! I will have to watch my diet the next few days or I may not fit it in! hahaha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> weighed myself today, up to 177lbs today. that is up about 10 pounds since starting my cycle
> 
> my bodyfat has not changed as far as the mirror goes and i actually think i look a tad bit leaner. that might be because i have tan now
> 
> finally got my road bike back so plan on getting back on that thing really soon
> 
> forgot to add that I went pick up my suit for the upcoming wedding this weekend and it was tight in the vest and legs! I will have to watch my diet the next few days or I may not fit it in! hahaha


How you feeling???

----------


## RaginCajun

> How you feeling???


Feelin like a spring chicken!

A little tired any busy as all hell, but what's new!

Still 6 weeks to go with this cycle, and I know it will really hit me in another two!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done pushing the road bike around, did 14 miles. My legs were pumped about 5 miles in but I just nutted up and pushed thru it. Getting this bike back is going to help me in the cardio department greatly. Only downside is all the damn traveling I am doing on the weekends with all these weddings! I have to give the best man speech tomorrow, cheers!!! And I'm going off the cuff instead of writing a bunch of stuff, I work better on the spot!

----------


## bikeral

Whats up buddy. Have a great weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

woke up and pissed excellence!

had a great chest/tri/shoulder workout yesterday evening. I was able to do the 85lbs dumbbells on incline bench 5 times and had help on the 6th-7th rep on my last set. I almost threw up from straining! strength is going up and it is week 5 of cycle. this morning for cardio, I had to crank the intensity up two notches because I was not feeling the burn! 

week 5 cycle stats - started at 168lbs, weighed in today at 179lbs. bodyfat maybe dropped a percent from 18% to 17% but hard to tell from my perspective since I see myself everyday. I will be posting up pics in the Most Improved challenge once I get them taken this afternoon/tonite.

I received a call yesterday and found out that we put our beloved family yorkie to rest. he was the most obedient dog i have ever had. i use to bring him to the bar when i was in college and he would have him a shot or two of white Russian, his fav! best wingman ever! RIP little buddy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Like I said earlier today, I pissed excellence! Did a 2 mile run in 18 min today. My legs were tight the entire time. 

Rrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

awwww poor puppy :/

----------


## RaginCajun

> awwww poor puppy :/


yeah, he was great dog! not the usual little yap yap ass dog, he rarely barked. I had my peace with him last weekend when I visited home. He was in pain but you couldn't tell at all, not one wimper, he was 13. I wish I could have cloned him!

----------


## RaginCajun

rode 12 miles yesterday on the road bike. as they say, if you don't use it ya lose it!

----------


## RaginCajun

back to pissing excellence!

had a great family trip to destin, fl. got to play a little golf (shot 92, not bad for playing once a year, couldn't get off the tee box!) and I was the victor overall.

weight today is 181 lbs. forgot to weigh myself right out of bed so weight reflects after a protein shake and workout.

had a great chest, shoulders, and tri workout this morning. I could barely raise my arms to shave and the are struggling as I type this! diet is back in line today and I do not have any trips planned for a while. I actually cancelled a fun one this weekend because I need/want to focus on training. I also am starting to supplement some of Austinite's vitamins/minerals that he posted to see if it will help me out in any way shape or form. I am waiting on some synephrine to come in to try his fat loss stack. Today, I took the EGCG, Chromium Pic, and some albuterol. the albuterol has me going a little too fast for my liking and I will have to start slow and build up tolerance to the synephrine when it comes in. I am pretty sensitive when it comes to stims. Cardio planned for this evening.

----------


## SexySweetheart

keep me posted fo-sure on the albut and egcg stack... I dropped 2 pounds after 2 days on just the egcg stack (but im also having my monthly so it could just be that I was bloated b4)

----------


## RaginCajun

> keep me posted fo-sure on the albut and egcg stack... I dropped 2 pounds after 2 days on just the egcg stack (but im also having my monthly so it could just be that I was bloated b4)


I won't be taking the albuterol unless my asthma kicks. received the synephrine today so will be dosing the stack tomorrow.

will log it!

and i can drop up to 5-7 pounds sometimes from day to day. need to look at it on a more weekly/biweekly basis to really tell.

----------


## SexySweetheart

agree... i track my weigh in and measurements on the 1st of the month...but still weigh self daily to keep the przse in mind  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 14.5 miles on the road bike in 48 minutes. Legs still getting really pumped about 5 miles in and struggled through miles 5-10, but did keep a pace in there at 22mph for one mile.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of rowing done!

Took Austinite's fat loss stack and pre-workout stack today, feel great! No jitters at all!

Giddy up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great full body workout yesterday but I think I did something to my right elbow. Feels like horrible tendinitis or I tore/stretched a tendon. It is right where one would get tennis elbow. Going to have to lay off some movements until it heals up. 

Did 12 miles on the mountain bike today. 

Did it fasted with Austinite's pre workout and fat loss stack. I also had a 4:1 carb :Stick Out Tongue: rotein drink with that I sipped along the way. Still feel good right now and not even hungry yet.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went on a 4 mile walk this evening in the 100 degree heat. 

Just bought a Crockpot, bout to cook up some BBQ pulled chicken tenderloins. Test run! Also test running some baked sweet potato chips!

And protein brownies!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got finished with a 20 mile bike ride. Felt great!

----------


## Back In Black

Where you at stat wise currently buddy?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where you at stat wise currently buddy?


Started cycle at 166-168lbs @ 19% bf (guess from pics) and currently at 183lbs @ 17% maybe? 6 weeks into cycle.

First weekend home in a while so I was able to train like I wanted. Can't tell if I have horrible tendinitis in my right elbow or I may have tore something. Gonna lay off all gripping exercises and do what I can in regards to lifting. Same ole shit, take two forwards and three steps back!

Diet was all over the place on the weekends over the past two months cuz of all the weddings and bachelor parties. Back on track and hoping to lean out during these last 4 weeks of this cycle. 

I am loving Austinite's pre workout supplements and also doing his fat loss stack. Just started that this week and feeling really good!

And this is my 8,000th post!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just went a on a lil 4.5 mile walk. Ready to cool off and maul some chicken!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio done, 3.2 miles in 30 minutes. My legs are so pumped right now and were through out my run. Plan on going swim tomorrow morning

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lil workout today, tried to see what I can do instead of rest

Head is harder than titanium! Should have just did cardio like I set out to do! Right elbow tendon is jacked up, feel a crackin in my wrist and feel it in my joint.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did a lil workout today, tried to see what I can do instead of rest
> 
> Head is harder than titanium! Should have just did cardio like I set out to do! Right elbow tendon is jacked up, feel a crackin in my wrist and feel it in my joint.


Checking in on you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Checking in on you.


I need a good spanking!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I need a good spanking!


Nothing's changed. Blahahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 15 miles on the road bike. Right elbow still out of commission.

----------


## RaginCajun

Took today off to cook!

Slow cooked trimmed brisket, couscous with pine nuts and peas (used juice from brisket instead of water, so good!), tuna/boiled eggs/dill pickle/creole sweet-spicy mustard, and protein chocolate banana almond muffins (mainly followed BiB's recipe, next time will be adding natty pb chunks in it)

Plan on cooking some chicken tenderloins either tomorrow or Tuesday.

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam for 20 minutes this morning,first time in over two months. When ya don't use it ya lose it! Even though I am stronger than two months ago, my endurance just wasn't there. I can tell that I am bigger so to speak, my tight ass swimsuit was really tight on my legs this morning.

----------


## bikeral

Hey buddy any progress pics coming?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey buddy any progress pics coming?


I will put some before and after pics up once I am done. still have a few weeks left

injuries plague me once again!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I will put some before and after pics up once I am done. still have a few weeks left
> 
> injuries plague me once again!


How do u spell over training?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How do u spell *over training*?


those words are not in my vocabulary mam!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

3.5 miles of walking done. My legs are hurting from the walk. Def need new shoes but I don't walk straight so my body hurts when I run. Left leg feels like it takes all the weight. Left patellar tendon and knee cap are always tight along with my hamstring on that side. I am flexible but my muscles never seem to, relax. Sucks but I just bite down and do it! I need a massage really bad!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> those words are not in my vocabulary mam!!!!!!!!


Really????

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 3.5 miles of walking done. My legs are hurting from the walk. Def need new shoes but I don't walk straight so my body hurts when I run. Left leg feels like it takes all the weight. Left patellar tendon and knee cap are always tight along with my hamstring on that side. I am flexible but my muscles never seem to, relax. Sucks but I just bite down and do it! I need a massage really bad!


^^^ Sounds like over training.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 3.2 miles of running and jogging. 

I need to get back to doing yoga!

That is all for now

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ Sounds like over training.


What is this stuff you speak of?

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an hour of cardio yesterday morning with 10 min being running stairs

Diet was sharp yesterday 

Today, did 45 min of cardio with 10 min being stairs again. 

Diet will be the same as yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cycling on my trainer

Did an interval workout on it

I think my endurance will get better when I get off this cycle, my legs are staying pumped the whole time

----------


## -KJ-

Good job bro.. Regarding your walking and running, you should have a full gait analysis done to help with that! I had bad shins and knees but wearing the correct footwear really helps

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good job bro.. Regarding your walking and running, you should have a full gait analysis done to help with that! I had bad shins and knees but wearing the correct footwear really helps


glad to see ya back around

maybe I need to do just that!

my right leg is fine, its my left that is all outta whack!

----------


## -KJ-

> glad to see ya back around
> 
> maybe I need to do just that!
> 
> my right leg is fine, its my left that is all outta whack!


I had the same problem but a lesser degree... Having gait done helped improve a lot and simply Learning the difference between different shoes recommended for me!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I had the same problem but a lesser degree... Having gait done helped improve a lot and simply Learning the difference between different shoes recommended for me!!


oh yes, I get fitted for shoes. but, I think I need some type of orthotics to help out with straightening out my hips.

my hips are shifted some making my left leg appear and feel shorter. I also tore that knee up about 10 years ago

it hurts in my knee, ankle, and hip of my left leg

----------


## -KJ-

i also have orthotics mainly wear them when i wear flat trainers or shoes are they support my arches..

Also prevent me from gettin shin splints that i suffer from!

definitly worth looking into it before it gets any worse bro!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i also have orthotics mainly wear them when i wear flat trainers or shoes are they support my arches..
> 
> Also prevent me from gettin shin splints that i suffer from!
> 
> definitly worth looking into it before it gets any worse bro!!


true dat!

I have never really had shin splints before. 

I have a high arch but my feet do not feel like they strike the ground in the same consistent manner.

----------


## RaginCajun

i have the chills for a second day in row?

feel tired today and can't tell if it is from not sleeping well or lack of carbs. 

my carbs were pretty high yesterday at 223g so guessing it is just lack of sleep. 

i hate to rest and/or sit still, so something has to give!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i have the chills for a second day in row?
> 
> feel tired today and can't tell if it is from not sleeping well or lack of carbs.
> 
> my carbs were pretty high yesterday at 223g so guessing it is just lack of sleep.
> 
> i hate to rest and/or sit still, so something has to give!


Ummmm. How do u spell over training???  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ummmm. How do u spell over training???


I still have no clue!!!!

I can't sit still! if I do, I eat. I eat, I get fat. I rest, my back hurts. when I am active, it feels better.

stressed out to all hell with work, so haven't really trained too much this week. did Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday cardio, but that is it.

being stressed about work sucks!!!

now you can see that I have no clue what this over training thing you talk about is!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 4.25 mile walk today.

Wedding was fun last night, danced for cardio!

Trying to get myself organized with work and lifestyle.

Elbow is still shaky so no lifting yet or anything. Going to try to strengthen my tendons in my forearm to see if it will help out

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 3.2 mile walk/sprint. Did 3 long sprints during the time, felt like my heart was jumping out my chest!

Took my last shot today so will be in PCT soon.

----------


## starscream

> i have the chills for a second day in row?
> 
> feel tired today and can't tell if it is from not sleeping well or lack of carbs.
> 
> my carbs were pretty high yesterday at 223g so guessing it is just lack of sleep.
> 
> i hate to rest and/or sit still, so something has to give!


Is getting the chills a symptom of over training or just a bit of random info? I've been noticing I'm getting the chills during and after my workout laity.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is getting the chills a symptom of over training or just a bit of random info? I've been noticing I'm getting the chills during and after my workout laity.


I have no clue.

And I don't know what over training is?

Ask GGR, she seems to know about the stuff

----------


## starscream

> I have no clue.
> 
> And I don't know what over training is?
> 
> Ask GGR, she seems to know about the stuff


Haha I agree! There is no such thing as over training! I mean.. Isn't that kinda the point? 
I don't lift at Planet Fitness ha

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, just noticed I haven't posted anything in almost a week, and you will be happy to know GIrly that I rested some.

Well, in PCT now so hoping to keep my gains without lifting weights with my upper body. I plan on a leg day Wednesday.

Over the past week, I have done an hour long walk, rode 16 miles, and ran 3.2 miles today. 

It seems that all of muscles, tendons, and ligaments are really tight, so I bought a massage torture tool roller! I have been using it daily but in the spots where it really hurts (elbow and left thigh/iT band) when I really dig deep. I am bruised from it!!!! Which brings another point to mind that I bruise so easy and heal slow like molasses. I have always been this way, could this be a sign of anemia? When I worked in a lab, I would get my blood tested a lot but the tests never showed anything (CBC). I wish I knew what was wrong with me in that sense. I broke my right arm twice playing/throwing a baseball because I had a bone cyst in which my bone was basically hollow. But guess what, it never stopped me from playing!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Is getting the chills a symptom of over training or just a bit of random info? I've been noticing I'm getting the chills during and after my workout laity.


I never got the chills. Just pulled and torn muscles and tendonitis.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have no clue.
> 
> And I don't know what over training is?
> 
> Ask GGR, she seems to know about the stuff


Sassy. Sooooo sassy. Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Damn, just noticed I haven't posted anything in almost a week, and you will be happy to know GIrly that I rested some.
> 
> Well, in PCT now so hoping to keep my gains without lifting weights with my upper body. I plan on a leg day Wednesday.
> 
> Over the past week, I have done an hour long walk, rode 16 miles, and ran 3.2 miles today.
> 
> It seems that all of muscles, tendons, and ligaments are really tight, so I bought a massage torture tool roller! I have been using it daily but in the spots where it really hurts (elbow and left thigh/iT band) when I really dig deep. I am bruised from it!!!! Which brings another point to mind that I bruise so easy and heal slow like molasses. I have always been this way, could this be a sign of anemia? When I worked in a lab, I would get my blood tested a lot but the tests never showed anything (CBC). I wish I knew what was wrong with me in that sense. I broke my right arm twice playing/throwing a baseball because I had a bone cyst in which my bone was basically hollow. But guess what, it never stopped me from playing!!!


U need to get a physical. And blood work. And take a yoga class. And get yourself some Dead Sea salts. Soak for at least 20 minutes. Pulls those toxins right out of your body. Works for a hang over too.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> U need to get a physical. And blood work. And take a yoga class. And get yourself some Dead Sea salts. Soak for at least 20 minutes. Pulls those toxins right out of your body. Works for a hang over too.


why would i need to get a physical? i know i need some blood work but not sure what panels to get. all of my past CBC showed nothing wrong in regards to bruising and healing. 

dead sea salts? explain this a little more (like epson salt i am assuming). i am not one to soak, but i may have to try this. i don't really get hang overs, just normally feel tired. never any headaches or anything like that. call me lucky i guess

yoga is on my list but i have been working so late at night that i have missed every class! i plan on trying to go wednesday night! it is difficult for me to just sit at my place and do yoga, just not the same without yoga pants staring ya in the face!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> why would i need to get a physical? i know i need some blood work but not sure what panels to get. all of my past CBC showed nothing wrong in regards to bruising and healing.
> 
> dead sea salts? explain this a little more (like epson salt i am assuming). i am not one to soak, but i may have to try this. i don't really get hang overs, just normally feel tired. never any headaches or anything like that. call me lucky i guess
> 
> yoga is on my list but i have been working so late at night that i have missed every class! i plan on trying to go wednesday night! it is difficult for me to just sit at my place and do yoga, just not the same without yoga pants staring ya in the face!!!


At my doctors they run BW with a physical. 

Dead Sea salts for soaking. Better then Epson salt. Google for the benefits and supplier. I order in bulk 20 lbs at a time. Cheaper in bulk. Takes away those aches and pains. 

I haven't been to yoga class in 10 months. I miss it for flexibility!

----------


## RaginCajun

in PCT, still holding at 178lbs (started cycle at 166-168lbs) and look the same even though i have not been lifting weights. i am hoping this damn elbow thing heals up because i am really missing the weights!

diet has been good and i went back to IF style dieting since i am not training hard core at the moment. so far, the hunger pangs have not been there like they were in the past even though i could rip to pieces my lunch right now!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> in PCT, still holding at 178lbs (started cycle at 166-168lbs) and look the same even though i have not been lifting weights. i am hoping this damn elbow thing heals up because i am really missing the weights!
> 
> diet has been good and i went back to IF style dieting since i am not training hard core at the moment. so far, the hunger pangs have not been there like they were in the past even though i could rip to pieces my lunch right now!!!


Have u tried tb500 for injuries? 

Bass just started a TB log.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have u tried tb500 for injuries? 
> 
> Bass just started a TB log.


totally forgot about it babe!

i have used it before but my opinions on it are still mixed.

thanks hun!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, just wanted to update. looks like i lost a lot of this cycle mass in regards to not being able to train with weights, but i am leaner than i was when i started. i can start to see the outline of where my abs will be. the top two are starting to try to peek out, so may reach my goal i set out in january, which was to see any part of my abs by my 32nd b-day (it is in October). diet has been the key since i have not been training hard. i have been walking and riding my bike some, but not anything near to what I was doing before.

weight today was 169lbs on the nose. i still have a damn knot in my right calf so still not going hard core yet. work has also been really killing me as regards to posture and time. been working my tail off! well, that is all for now, carry on!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, just wanted to update. looks like i lost a lot of this cycle mass in regards to not being able to train with weights, but i am leaner than i was when i started. i can start to see the outline of where my abs will be. the top two are starting to try to peek out, so may reach my goal i set out in january, which was to see any part of my abs by my 32nd b-day (it is in October). diet has been the key since i have not been training hard. i have been walking and riding my bike some, but not anything near to what I was doing before.
> 
> weight today was 169lbs on the nose. i still have a damn knot in my right calf so still not going hard core yet. work has also been really killing me as regards to posture and time. been working my tail off! well, that is all for now, carry on!


^^^ abs are nice. I hope to see more of mine also in the weeks to come  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

45 min of fasted cardio, done!

I am slowly trying to get my body back into training hard core again. Prob gonna still have to lay off the weights because of tendinitis, but my cardio is about to increase slowly. 

I have been thinking about doing the MS 150, from Houston to Austin next spring. It is a 150 mile bike ride split up into two days. I will first have to see if my body can take that abuse, so looking for a training program that progresses slowly.

Diet has been good lately but had a lil cheat day yesterday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ abs are nice. I hope to see more of mine also in the weeks to come


I still have a ways to go but I can see where they are going to come in at. Still have some flub to get rid of!

----------


## tbody66

Glad to see you're still at it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to see you're still at it!


Thanks bud!

Still grinding away at it

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 12 miles on the mountain bike yesterday.

Going gator huntin back home this weekend!

Bam!

----------


## tbody66

You eat the tails?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You eat the tails?


Yes sir, that is the best part!

Real white meat

----------


## tbody66

pure protein, no fat, I like that! Hope you had a great holiday weekend, low alcohol content too!

----------


## RaginCajun

> pure protein, no fat, I like that! Hope you had a great holiday weekend, low alcohol content too!


thanks tbuddy!

had a fabulous weekend with family and friends!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed excellence this morning!

Did a full body/circuit type workout. Took it easy on the upper body cuz of the elbow but had a nice squat session.

Weight today is 171lbs and I am def leaner than I was two months ago. I can see some changes.

----------


## RaginCajun

I wanted to add that I am starting Aust's fat loss stack again. I did it when I was on cycle a few months ago, but my diet was not as good as it is now. I also have fewer distractions going on in life so really been trying to focus on getting my body right. I wish I could go thru just one day and not feel any discomfort or pain.

----------


## bikeral

> I wanted to add that I am starting Aust's fat loss stack again. I did it when I was on cycle a few months ago, but my diet was not as good as it is now. I also have fewer distractions going on in life so really been trying to focus on getting my body right. I wish I could go thru just one day and not feel any discomfort or pain.



I ordered Aust's fat stack since you recommended. Should get it this week. 

Get used to the pain, it only gets worst when you get older. bahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> I ordered Aust's fat stack since you recommended. Should get it this week.
> 
> Get used to the pain, it only gets worst when you get older. bahahaha


I know, I need to get with TR and find out his secret of living so long

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs are sore as shit from squatting on Monday.

Did a little 6 mile stroll on the mtn bike yesterday evening to try to loosen them up.

Plan on doing some hill sprints today

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log yesterday, did 12 hill sprints

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Legs are sore as shit from squatting on Monday.
> 
> Did a little 6 mile stroll on the mtn bike yesterday evening to try to loosen them up.
> 
> Plan on doing some hill sprints today


How u doing buddy????

I did some sumo squats - 2 days later I still couldn't sit.  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> How u doing buddy????
> 
> I did some sumo squats - 2 days later I still couldn't sit.


Doing fabulous!!!

I still need to do yoga bad bad bad!

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed excellence!

swam for 20 minutes today with a pull buoy, felt good

vroooooooooooooooooooooom!

----------


## starscream

> Doing fabulous!!!
> 
> I still need to do yoga bad bad bad!


I've been really curious about some yoga but I just don't have the time to learn.. and I'd like to find some good moves for stretching and keeping my functionality up as well as helping my flexibility. Any good resources you could recommend? YouTube vids, websites?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I've been really curious about some yoga but I just don't have the time to learn.. and I'd like to find some good moves for stretching and keeping my functionality up as well as helping my flexibility. Any good resources you could recommend? YouTube vids, websites?


i recommend finding a beginner course located close to you.

the instructors are usually willing to help.

plus, YOGA PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

How's it going? Back to lifting yet?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's it going? Back to lifting yet?


nope, been a lazy ass! 

that is about to change, plan on going lift this evening

i have slacked some on my diet this week and i can tell. 

i need to get back to being a cardio bunny

my body is really tight from not using it physically. my left hamstring stays tight!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> nope, been a lazy ass!
> 
> that is about to change, plan on going lift this evening
> 
> i have slacked some on my diet this week and i can tell.
> 
> i need to get back to being a cardio bunny
> 
> my body is really tight from not using it physically. my left hamstring stays tight!


I am surprised. U going back to cardio???

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am surprised. U going back to cardio???


well, haven't been all that lazy really

i swam a half mile the other morning and besides bedroom gymnastics, haven't been doing much.

my elbow is almost healed so hoping to hit some weights really soon

and yes, i need to go back to being that cardio bunny of old!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to the gym, did chest, tris, and shoulders. I did what I could and hoping my elbow doesn't bother me tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

25 min of stationary biking and 20 min on the treadmill. It's raining!

Wanted to add that I have not any protein powder in a long time. I have just been eating whole foods. 

I plan on getting back into a routine because I know I need structure to stay disciplined!

----------


## bikeral

Hows the elbow? Time to tear it up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hows the elbow? Time to tear it up.


Elbow is still shaky so going to have to ease back into it

I also think I need to go it the chiropractor, I feel really crooked.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i have just been eating....LOL. Btween u and BikerAl and Giggle.....i am getting motivated  :Smilie: 




> 25 min of stationary biking and 20 min on the treadmill. It's raining!
> 
> Wanted to add that I have not any protein powder in a long time. I have just been eating whole foods. 
> 
> I plan on getting back into a routine because I know I need structure to stay disciplined!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i have just been eating....LOL. Btween u and BikerAl and Giggle.....i am getting motivated


Me too, that's my problem!

----------


## RaginCajun

After reading all this, just got done 45 min of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

60 min of fasted cardio, done!

----------


## bikeral

> *60 min of fasted cardio, done!*


Way to go buddy. Bam!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Way to go buddy. Bam!


thanks, i need to jump back on the high horse!

----------


## starscream

You motivate me Cajun! I'm actually excited for my cardio tonight! 

Do you feel like doing fasted cardio makes much of a difference? I have heard mixed reviews..

----------


## RaginCajun

> You motivate me Cajun! I'm actually excited for my cardio tonight! Do you feel like doing fasted cardio makes much of a difference? I have heard mixed reviews..


Glad I can motivate!

Here are my thoughts, just do the cardio!!! That's makes all the difference in my opinion. I am just trying to get back to being more consistent and consistency is the real key to all of this! Now go get some!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio, done! Time to grub down! 3 whole eggs scrambled, 3 strips of bacon, cheese grits, and a big glass of OJ (1/2 sugar). Trying to make training in the morning a priority. I plan on throwing in some of nark's challenge exercises to make each morning count!

----------


## bikeral

The cajun is ragin.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The cajun is ragin.


Have to agree with ya. He's on fire!!

----------


## RaginCajun

I have to agree with both of y'all!

I feel like I'm on cycle honestly! 

And I think the women can smell it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lite full body workout, done!

Trying to ease back into it, body still feels really tight. It could be stress related from work, shit has the hit the fan so to speak.

I plan on keeping a similar routine going into next week. Was hoping to do a little more cardio but my left ankle feels a little awkward, so not going to push it and further injure it.

----------


## bikeral

> Lite full body workout, done!
> 
> Trying to ease back into it, body still feels really tight. *It could be stress related from work, shit has the hit the fan so to speak.*
> 
> I plan on keeping a similar routine going into next week. Was hoping to do a little more cardio but my left ankle feels a little awkward, so not going to push it and further injure it.


Don't let those Cheeky Cvnts stress you out

----------


## RaginCajun

> Don't let those Cheeky Cvnts stress you out


Haha!

Just have a lot on my plate right now. I'm doing shyt I'm not even qualified to do!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran two miles this as AM.

It's game day!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

55 min of cardio done!

Left knee and hamstring is really bothering me. I know they are related and I need to fix this. It is hampering my progress as I felt good breathing this morning but my left knee just fell flat.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an upper body workout this AM. I still am taking it easy as far as weights go. I wish I could lift heavy and go all out but my body just doesn't allow that.

I think my body is arthritic ridden.

----------


## bikeral

> Did an upper body workout this AM. I still am taking it easy as far as weights go. I wish I could lift heavy and go all out but my body just doesn't allow that.
> 
> I think my body is arthritic ridden.


Just take a bunch of pain killers and work through it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just take a bunch of pain killers and work through it.


It's more like my whole body has tendinitis!

I snap crackle pop so much, that I could never sneak up on anyone! 

I can deal with the pain, and it's more frustrating than anything. I love to take my body to the extreme, push my limits!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

U may have to take some time off. Did u ever think about a month off?




> It's more like my whole body has tendinitis!
> 
> I snap crackle pop so much, that I could never sneak up on anyone!
> 
> I can deal with the pain, and it's more frustrating than anything. I love to take my body to the extreme, push my limits!

----------


## bikeral

> It's more like my whole body has tendinitis!
> 
> I snap crackle pop so much, that I could never sneak up on anyone! 
> 
> I can deal with the pain, and it's more frustrating than anything. I love to take my body to the extreme, push my limits!


You know I'm just busting balls. Hope you get better soon. Injuries suck.

----------


## RaginCajun

> U may have to take some time off. Did u ever think about a month off?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

i did that and my whole body seems to just tighten up. the more active i am, the better my body feels. if i sit around, my muscles seem to really get tight, weird!

i do not know what it wrong with me! could be nutrient or hormone deficiencies? have no clue!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

my muscles feel better when I workout too!!!! it's the joints that get cranky on me which rest did help  :Smilie:  



> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> i did that and my whole body seems to just tighten up. the more active i am, the better my body feels. if i sit around, my muscles seem to really get tight, weird!
> 
> i do not know what it wrong with me! could be nutrient or hormone deficiencies? have no clue!

----------


## starscream

I agree! For me it's like eating hot peppers... It doesn't get really hot until you stop haha. I've just excepted hurting joints as part of the lifestyle.. although proper diet and supplements do help a lot.

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout complete on a Friday evening!

Still easing into but I was able to do 70 lb dumbbell on incline chest 8 times. Slowly but surely!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice!




> Upper body workout complete on a Friday evening!
> 
> Still easing into but I was able to do *70 lb* dumbbell on incline chest 8 times. Slowly but surely!

----------


## breakthelines

Is it necessary to drop carbs super low to drop body fat?

I have lost 20kg over the past year. Have built a nice muscle and endurance base and am sitting at 16-17% body fat.

I train weight 5/6 days a week and am about to start HIIT 3/4 times a week.

I'm cutting back my calories from 3000-3100 (maintenance) to 2500-2600.

I'm 90kg & 186cm.

Was going to run a 40p/30c/30f macro split to try and get down a few %. I'm looking at dieting for 15-20 weeks.

Any help/advice would be great.

ps: Natty lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is it necessary to drop carbs super low to drop body fat? I have lost 20kg over the past year. Have built a nice muscle and endurance base and am sitting at 16-17% body fat. I train weight 5/6 days a week and am about to start HIIT 3/4 times a week. I'm cutting back my calories from 3000-3100 (maintenance) to 2500-2600. I'm 90kg & 186cm. Was going to run a 40p/30c/30f macro split to try and get down a few %. I'm looking at dieting for 15-20 weeks. Any help/advice would be great. ps: Natty lol


Welcome aboard!

My advice would be to start a thread/log like this and ask for advice. People here are eager to help.

To answer your question, no. But I will recommend you to go read thru the carb cycling stickie at the top of the page, it may just be the thing that your are looking for!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 min of cardio, done. 

Did some stairs and ran outside.

I need to tighten up my diet, I have been eating everything and anything!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 50 min of cardio, done.
> 
> Did some stairs and ran outside.
> 
> I need to tighten up my diet, I have been eating everything and anything!


I completely understand. seems counterproductive to workout and then eat everything and anything. Like I am moving but only in a circle. I hate that.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I completely understand. seems counterproductive to workout and then eat everything and anything. Like I am moving but only in a circle. I hate that.


I haven't been too bad but I know I can tighten it up!

I have a wedding back home this weekend, it could get ugly!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I haven't been too bad but I know I can tighten it up!
> 
> I have a wedding back home this weekend, it could get ugly!


Ugly as in broken tooth ugly lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ugly as in broken tooth ugly lol


ooooo, low blow!!!!!!!

it is actually going to be my two year anniversary of the broken tooth here shortly, i turn 32 soon!

----------


## bikeral

> 50 min of cardio, done. 
> 
> Did some stairs and ran outside.
> 
> I need to tighten up my diet, *I have been eating everything and anything!*


Hmmm sounds like my weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

Light upper body workout and 20 min of cardio, done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout, done!

Did a warm up, then did some squats, then a circuit/crossfit type workout to really keep my HR up!

Vroooooom vrooooooom!

----------


## bikeral

Nice job man. really at it these days.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice job man. really at it these days.


yeah, my motor is running high!

i feel like i am on test!

and, i am fired up about the weekend!

----------


## RaginCajun

and i want to add that i caught a cute chick checking out my rear, twice, while i was doing squats this AM.

i gave here a little shake one time!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

you are a changed man. LMBO have fun this weekend!




> yeah, my motor is running high!
> 
> i feel like i am on test!
> 
> and, i am fired up about the weekend!





> and i want to add that i caught a cute chick checking out my rear, twice, while i was doing squats this AM.
> 
> i gave here a little shake one time!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a blast over the weekend but def ate waaaay too much and carb loaded!

It was all worth it! Great food, great people and all around fabulous time! 

We had a squirrel rodeo that we cooked up about 3am Friday morning and then went out shooting!!!

My body is screaming at me to rest, so that is what I shall do!

----------


## bikeral

> Had a blast over the weekend but def ate waaaay too much and carb loaded!
> 
> It was all worth it! Great food, great people and all around fabulous time! 
> 
> We had a squirrel rodeo that we cooked up about 3am Friday morning and then went out shooting!!!
> 
> My body is screaming at me to rest, so that is what I shall do!


Sounds like you had a good time. What the hell is a squirrel rodeo?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Had a blast over the weekend but def ate waaaay too much and carb loaded!
> 
> It was all worth it! Great food, great people and all around fabulous time!
> 
> We had a squirrel rodeo that we cooked up about 3am Friday morning and then went out shooting!!!
> 
> My body is screaming at me to rest, so that is what I shall do!


Squirrel rodeo. U like kinky??? J/k.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you had a good time. What the hell is a squirrel rodeo?


A squirrel round up. We went hunting with pellet guns to see who the champ is!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Squirrel rodeo. U like kinky??? J/k.


You know it!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of hills on the stationary bike. I didn't push it this morning, just took it easy.

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great bday weekend!

shot a doe with a crossbow, first time hunting with a bow!

time for me to get back into a groove, kind been lazy the past two weeks on the cardio side of things.

did a nice little crossfit/circuit type workout this morning, almost threw up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a little 3.4 mile run/walk.

Legs cramped up???

Has to be from the all the bedroom gymnastics Saturday night thru Sunday night cuz only other workout related thing I did was drag that deer about a mile

----------


## GirlyGymRat

potassium....LOL  :Smilie: 




> Did a little 3.4 mile run/walk.
> 
> Legs cramped up???
> 
> Has to be from the all the bedroom gymnastics Saturday night thru Sunday night cuz only other workout related thing I did was drag that deer about a mile

----------


## RaginCajun

> potassium....LOL


maybe?

i think i may have some type of deficiency in some mineral.

my whole body is tightly wound, yet i am not a stressed out person?

chick was massaging me the other night and she said that she has never felt someone that had that many knots.

i have only had one professional massage and she said the same thing. 

my body is all jacked up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 45 min urban bike ride.

Felt good, could have kept going but it got dark on me l.

Posted a question in the supplement section, as I have been doing research on mineral deficiency and I think that I am both calcium and magnesium deficient. Hoping that I stumbled onto something, I mean praying! Not sure about what type of testing this would be, seems it would have to be maybe intracellular, but have not looked into it thoroughly yet.

One thing I started doing last night is supplementing with more magnesium. I also did this little concoction before my ride today: vit c, magnesium citrate, Himalayan pink sea salt, and a scoop of Gatorade powder. Not sure if it helped any yet, but I will continue to use it to see what happens.

And one more thing, my diet has not been good as of late.

----------


## bikeral

Its all that horizontal cardio you are doing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Its all that horizontal cardio you are doing.


Could be one thing causing it!

----------


## RaginCajun

2.5 mile jog/walk done.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

My body is very tight and knotted. YOGA. I went last nite and my back and joints were popping. Feel so much better today! soooo much better. 



> maybe?
> 
> i think i may have some type of deficiency in some mineral.
> 
> my whole body is tightly wound, yet i am not a stressed out person?
> 
> chick was massaging me the other night and she said that she has never felt someone that had that many knots.
> 
> i have only had one professional massage and she said the same thing. 
> ...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did a 45 min urban bike ride.
> 
> Felt good, could have kept going but it got dark on me l.
> 
> Posted a question in the supplement section, as I have been doing research on mineral deficiency and I think that I am both calcium and magnesium deficient. Hoping that I stumbled onto something, I mean praying! Not sure about what type of testing this would be, seems it would have to be maybe intracellular, but have not looked into it thoroughly yet.
> 
> One thing I started doing last night is supplementing with more magnesium. I also did this little concoction before my ride today: vit c, magnesium citrate, Himalayan pink sea salt, and a scoop of Gatorade powder. Not sure if it helped any yet, but I will continue to use it to see what happens.
> 
> And one more thing, *my diet has not been good as of late*.


Why?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Why?


It hasn't been terrible but not sharp.

Lazy is the only word I really can find to describe it

----------


## RaginCajun

Had my body fat checked by calipers at the gym today. 17.5%, which is what I thought it is.

I need to start counting macros again, haven't done so in quite a while.

Did an upper body workout today.

Heading out to go hunting again, hoping to bring home the bacon!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, Girly, you did it by asking me the simple question, why.

Spent all yesterday preparing meals for the week.

Started using my foam roller last night and I think it made a little difference in how tight my legs were this morning. I will continue to try to use it everyday as it was painful to try to roll/smooth out all of the knots I have in my body.

Fasted cardio this AM, 30 minutes on treadmill at 15 degree incline and speed of 3.3-4.0mph.

----------


## Back In Black

RC, you sound as old as I actually am!

It's all that running you know, I keep saying its bad for you :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC, you sound as old as I actually am!
> 
> It's all that running you know, I keep saying its bad for you


i def feel like it!!!

i am trying to make the foam roller my new love! basically a love/hate!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of fasted cardio, 3-3-4.0 mph on treadmill at 15 degree incline.

----------


## bikeral

> 30 min of fasted cardio, 3-3-4.0 mph on treadmill at 15 degree incline.


Way to start the day.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 30 min of fasted cardio, 3-3-4.0 mph on treadmill at 15 degree incline.


I am not a fan of fasted anything. Hahahahaha. Happy for you tho. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of fasted cardio, 3-3-4.0 mph on treadmill at 15 degree incline.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am not a fan of fasted anything. Hahahahaha. Happy for you tho. Lol


Ha!

What about a fastinator!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of fasted cardio, did hills on the stationary bike.

Really got after it with a massage roller on my IT bands. I am bruised right above my left where I felt a huge knot. I am using a technique called ASTYM, to break up the scar tissue to promote blood flow to the area (hoping to get platelets and such moving to help with healing). I will get back on the foam roller later on this evening to try to help get all these knits out of my legs. It may take a long while, but if it works, Hallelujah! 

Diet has been good so far this week

----------


## Back In Black

If your IT bands are that bad mate I hope you are laying off the running?

----------


## RaginCajun

> If your IT bands are that bad mate I hope you are laying off the running?


I haven't ran in over a week. Just been walking on the treadmill and stationary bike.

And yes, they are that bad.

Prob my biggest problem and it's prob the culprit of most of my pains

----------


## Back In Black

> I haven't ran in over a week. Just been walking on the treadmill and stationary bike.
> 
> And yes, they are that bad.
> 
> Prob my biggest problem and it's prob the culprit of most of my pains


A wise decision to stop running. Particularly on a hard surface. At least until you notice a big improvement. Still, them foam rollers are right cvnts on the IT bands :Frown: 

How's the lifting going?

----------


## RaginCajun

> A wise decision to stop running. Particularly on a hard surface. At least until you notice a big improvement. Still, them foam rollers are right cvnts on the IT bands How's the lifting going?


I haven't lifted since Saturday, still trying ease back into it. Elbow (tendinitis) is still not 100% so just doing what I can.

Yes, foam rollers are right cvnts! I'm thinking about getting a mouth piece or a rubber tire to bite down on!

----------


## Back In Black

> I haven't lifted since Saturday, still trying ease back into it. Elbow (tendinitis) is still not 100% so just doing what I can.
> 
> Yes, foam rollers are right cvnts! I'm thinking about getting a mouth piece or a rubber tire to bite down on!


Ha ha, you wanna ask Marcus about rubber mouth pieces for when you are in pain :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ha ha, you wanna ask Marcus about rubber mouth pieces for when you are in pain


bahahahahahaha

will do!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just finished up a little upper body workout

Still trying to take it easy on the elbow

Bout to go pick up my deer meat from the processor! Pumped!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ha ha, you wanna ask Marcus about rubber mouth pieces for when you are in pain


That's very funny!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 mins of fasted cardio done, did hills on stationary bike.

Can't tell if the foam roller and massage roller are working, but my leg/knee feels somewhat different.

This rolling and massaging may take some time, as I have a lot of scar tissue to break up

----------


## Back In Black

Different in what way? 

Are you doing lots of extra bike work at the moment?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Different in what way? 
> 
> Are you doing lots of extra bike work at the moment?


different as in i think it is loosing up a little. my gait when i walk feels a little different.

not doing lots, maybe 30-60 hr of either stationary bike in gym or on either one of my two. i plan on getting my road bike back on the trainer

should i be taking any supplements to aid this?

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on stationary bike.

I'm thinking that I may have to back off of biking as well, and may have to start just swimming for cardio at the moment. Left knee keeps getting tight towards the end of my bike, and really doesn't feel all that stable. I do however, must keep my ass on that foam roller. I think it is working but I don't think I am giving myself enough rest time. With the biking almost everyday, I am thinking that it is keeping my IT band and left knee tight.

----------


## jdpeters

Make sure the bike fit is right. Could be with where your seat position is from front to back. IT bands always need the roller when biking. If your heart rate is in your aerobic zone (between 60 and 80 percent) you should be able to ride every day.

----------


## Back In Black

Are you doing leg extensions, to full extension?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you doing leg extensions, to full extension?


Not doing any weight lifting at the moment.

My legs could have been this way for years in years.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Make sure the bike fit is right. Could be with where your seat position is from front to back. IT bands always need the roller when biking. If your heart rate is in your aerobic zone (between 60 and 80 percent) you should be able to ride every day.


Don't have a problem with HR.

My IT bands have been tight for as long as I can remember.

And what do you mean by IT bands rolling over?

----------


## jdpeters

Just that you need to foam roll then 2x daily if you ride a lot. Once they get tight then hip flexers then low back... It takes a lot of self maintenance to keep those areas loose.

----------


## Back In Black

> Not doing any weight lifting at the moment.
> 
> My legs could have been this way for years in years.


You might need to worry about patellar tracking syndrome. Because you never go to full extension cycling and, if you have tight IT bands, then it's quite possible your kneecaps will start getting pulled over to the outside of the joint. Trust me, it's quite painful.

I would suggest you do leg extensions. Especially the top 15-20% of that movement! it will help with part the vastus medialis that isn't getting fully worked in your cycling. 3 sets of 15 reps couple of times a week. Although when I had PTS I was doing them EOD.

Just my thoughts :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> You might need to worry about patellar tracking syndrome. Because you never go to full extension cycling and, if you have tight IT bands, then it's quite possible your kneecaps will start getting pulled over to the outside of the joint. Trust me, it's quite painful. I would suggest you do leg extensions. Especially the top 15-20% of that movement! it will help with part the vastus medialis that isn't getting fully worked in your cycling. 3 sets of 15 reps couple of times a week. Although when I had PTS I was doing them EOD. Just my thoughts


Yes, I do feel a lot of tightness right around the top of my knee cap.

Looks like when I get home today from work, that legs will be getting done! 

I will try anything at the moment!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs last night and really concentrated on form, especially on the leg ext machine. I didn't go heavy at all, and did one leg at a time.

I need to really stretch and roll them this evening

----------


## GirlyGymRat

where you been….in dukkits house again  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> where you been....in dukkits house again


Spying on me again?

Been dealing the death of a real close friend that we laid to rest over the weekend.

I plan on getting a plan together and it will start tomorrow morning! 

I still need to do yoga and girls in yoga pants, haven't had the time to look for a studio yet. Hoping to find one close to my house off of groupon or something 

Thanks for checking

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sorry to hear about your close friend. Hurts. I know. 

Stalking??? Accountability  :Smilie: 

Lets see this new plan!! I have been reading alot lately. Diet and training. Diet and training. Diet and training. Over time. Both through the long haul. There's no other way.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry to hear about your close friend. Hurts. I know. Stalking??? Accountability  Lets see this new plan!! I have been reading alot lately. Diet and training. Diet and training. Diet and training. Over time. Both through the long haul. There's no other way.....


Thanks babe, yes, def hurts!

I welcome stalkers!

My plan is to get my body straight. Old injuries, knots, and scar tissue need to be dealt with in order for me to train like I want to.

I need a full time massage therapist so if you know of any, send them my way (preferably hot female!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs this morning.

Right now, it feels like someone frogged/knee me right in my thigh on the side. 

My whole body is withered with scar tissue so may take a while for me to get it right.

Gonna be a challenge of patience which I'm not good at when it comes to training. I feel like I have to train everyday!

----------


## bikeral

Just do it buddy. Ignore the pain.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks babe, yes, def hurts!
> 
> I welcome stalkers!
> 
> My plan is to get my body straight. Old injuries, knots, and scar tissue need to be dealt with in order for me to train like I want to.
> 
> I need a full time massage therapist so if you know of any, send them my way (preferably hot female!)


I have a guy and he is amazing. You have to deal with your injuries. They have been plaguing you for a long time. Rest isn't a bad thing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have a guy and he is amazing. You have to deal with your injuries. They have been plaguing you for a long time. Rest isn't a bad thing.


Yeah, I prob need a few months worth of deep tissue massages!

I have never been good at rest and when I rest/take time off, my body feels even tighter even though I am not doing anything.

I am an Eniga!

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout complete.

Diet has been good this week

Plan on cooking a deer chili tomorrow since it's finally cold down here

----------


## tarmyg

> Upper body workout complete.
> 
> Diet has been good this week
> 
> Plan on cooking a deer chili tomorrow since it's finally cold down here


Deer chili, YUMMY!!!!!!!


Thanks
~T


"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a light leg workout Friday, worked in the woods all day yesterday, and did chest/shoulders/tris today.

Chili came out very good!

Need to cook something for the week, I'm thinking chicken n rice.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a light leg workout this morning and really stretched good. 

My legs definitely are starting to feel better. The left one is loosening up some and I can feel it in my gait.

It still make take a few weeks/months to get them fully healed/loose. 

I have been laying off of the cardio since I have been trying to get my legs straightened out. Gonna have to see what my legs (mainly my left) can endure while not trying to re-aggravate the tightness in my legs.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a little test run/jog today, 2.5 miles in 30 minutes.

Legs are getting better so I will continue to do what I am doing. 

Diet was good today

----------


## bikeral

> Did a little test run/jog today, 2.5 miles in 30 minutes.
> 
> Legs are getting better so I will continue to do what I am doing. 
> 
> Diet was good today


Hey bud did I miss something? Did you have a new injury or is this due to your muscle tightness?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey bud did I miss something? Did you have a new injury or is this due to your muscle tightness?


No new injury, just muscle tightness.

My body is one big knot!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did chest today and still taking it easy on the elbow.

I wish I could push weights like I did back in college.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hi guy!!! stay injury free!

----------


## bikeral

How goes it buddy?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How goes it buddy?


Traveling my ass off!

Feels like this will be my life until Christmas is over.

I need to be a cardio bunny again!

I think my body is starting to come along with the tightness in my legs, but now my back and shoulders are tight from sitting/bad posture.

I need to find a hot massage therapist and just marry her and work out the details later!

----------


## RaginCajun

> hi guy!!! stay injury free!


Mouth piece in!

Seems I have calmed down some, but I think it is just that it's huntin season right now!

And, women have been keeping me pretty busy as well!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Mouth piece in!
> 
> Seems I have calmed down some, but I think it is just that it's huntin season right now!
> 
> And, women have been keeping me pretty busy as well!


Lol. Happy travels. Be as good as u can!!!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Time to start training more consistently again and ramp up the cardio.

I will work out a weekly schedule and do my best to adhere to it. I will be traveling every weekend from here on out and have been for the past two! It is really going to drive me nuts! I need to find one gf in Texas, so I can stay put and train! Hahaha!

Still nursing little things like the elbow and left knee, and not sure when and if they will ever get better so I am just going to try to push thru some of the pain and try it heal as best as possible. I need to get my endurance back where it was two years ago, damn time flies when you sit down and think about it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *time to start training more consistently again and ramp up the cardio.*
> 
> i will work out a weekly schedule and do my best to adhere to it. I will be traveling every weekend from here on out and have been for the past two! It is really going to drive me nuts! I need to find one gf in texas, so i can stay put and train! Hahaha!
> 
> Still nursing little things like the elbow and left knee, and not sure when and if they will ever get better so i am just going to try to push thru some of the pain and try it heal as best as possible. I need to get my endurance back where it was two years ago, damn time flies when you sit down and think about it.


me too!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 30 min of hills at the gym yesterday on the stationary bike. 

Did 30 min on my bike trainer today.

Plan on hitting cardio early tomorrow morning.

----------


## RaginCajun

> me too!!!


Time to do the extra cardio with all the extra eating!

----------


## tarmyg

wrong thread.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of cardio, done!

Did 5 min warmup, then did 10 45sec - 1 min sprints, followed by 1 min rest. Cooled down for the rest to make 30 min.

I forgot how tough that little workout can be!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Time to do the extra cardio with all the extra eating!


Yes. That is a strategy!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs today, could barely walk down the stairs afterwards.

I did notice something today that I need to fix. When doing squat thruster presses, I felt that my left leg takes most of the weight when I go down into a squat. I really need to work on straightening this out, and concentrate on feeling the weight equally. 

Work in progress!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did chest, abs, and shoulders 

My legs are sore from yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, did 30 min of cardio.

Need to bump up the cardio to 45 min next week.

Legs are still sore

----------


## bikeral

Dude, glad you are at it again in full force.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dude, glad you are at it again in full force.


I wouldn't say full force until I start back on twoadays!

Def getting back in that groove. Traveling every freakin weekend is killing me!

----------


## mockery

Sometimes Massage therapy isnt the answer.

something as simple as stretching after cardio once your heart rate is up, can help alot . holding all the stretches for good period of time.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sometimes Massage therapy isnt the answer.
> 
> something as simple as stretching after cardio once your heart rate is up, can help alot . holding all the stretches for good period of time.


Stretching is so important. I am guilty of not stretching enough after my workouts.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 20 min of rowing

Was weak all day from yesterday, ate something bad and threw up a lot. Pretty sure it was something at breakfast and after getting rid of that, I only managed to get down some garlic bread.

Had no trouble stuffing my pie hole today though!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did 20 min of rowing
> 
> Was weak all day from yesterday, ate something bad and threw up a lot. Pretty sure it was something at breakfast and after getting rid of that, I only managed to get down some garlic bread.
> 
> Had no trouble stuffing my pie hole today though!


Sounds like food poisoning! Drink plenty of fluids... Water. Water. Water. Not just any fluids. Water. Lol. Feel better!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like food poisoning! Drink plenty of fluids... Water. Water. Water. Not just any fluids. Water. Lol. Feel better!


Either food poisoning or someone slipped something in my drink at my work Xmas party. I made out with the boss's daughter, hope I don't get a phone call tomorrow! 

Bahahahaha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Either food poisoning or someone slipped something in my drink at my work Xmas party. I made out with the boss's daughter, hope I don't get a phone call tomorrow!
> 
> Bahahahaha


Omg. The boss's daughter. Was she single? Good looking? Legal?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Omg. The boss's daughter. Was she single? Good looking? Legal?


 Yes, single. 

Cute chick, but I don't even remember doing it or what would have prompted me. 

Maybe she attacked me?

----------


## mockery

sure it wasn't the boss's son :P ha ha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> sure it wasn't the boss's son :P ha ha


Bad bad u r sooooo bad. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> sure it wasn't the boss's son :P ha ha


Haha!

Very positive, he has two girls

----------


## mockery

> Haha!
> 
> Very positive, he has two girls


Then it could have been your boss himself! possible promotion in your near feature sailor!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Then it could have been your boss himself! possible promotion in your near feature sailor!


 I'm thinking of just taking over altogether!

----------


## mockery

> I'm thinking of just taking over altogether!


slept your way to the top

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great back/tri workout today.

Elbow is getting back to somewhat normal. Couldn't do some of the exercises cuz of the grip, but I made the best of it.

I will be sore tomorrow, no doubt!

----------


## bikeral

> Had a great back/tri workout today.
> 
> Elbow is getting back to somewhat normal. Couldn't do some of the exercises cuz of the grip, but I made the best of it.
> 
> I will be sore tomorrow, no doubt!


Glad to see elbow is getting better. Kill that shit. No prisoners.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to see elbow is getting better. Kill that shit. No prisoners.


it is getting there, just trying not to have any set backs!

and yes, take no prisoners, unless they are hot!!!! hahahaha

----------


## bikeral

> it is getting there, just trying not to have any set backs!
> 
> and yes, take no prisoners, unless they are hot!!!! hahahaha


I still think the horizontal cardio is affecting your elbow.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I still think the horizontal cardio is affecting your elbow.


Hahahaha, could be

Haven't been training this week as I have been riddled with sinus problems! Can barely breathe! Haven't been taking my vitamins either.

Prob my last weekend traveling for at least a month, thank god!

Diet has been ok, not sharp, but not terrible. Weighted 175lbs today, bout 17-18 %bf. Seems my body just seems to like this weight and bf, but I know I can change that.

----------


## RaginCajun

My sinuses are still all jacked up as well as my asthma. 

Diet is back to being a lot stricter, not just eating whatever the hell I want.

----------


## RaginCajun

Here it is Iggi

----------


## Igifuno

Cool man thx.. I'll take a look ASAP!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cool man thx.. I'll take a look ASAP!


Get some popcorn!

Thanks!

----------


## bikeral

> My sinuses are still all jacked up as well as my asthma. 
> 
> Diet is back to being a lot stricter, not just eating whatever the hell I want.



Was it hard to get stricter coming from eating whatever the hell you want?  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Was it hard to get stricter coming from eating whatever the hell you want?


Hahaha!

No, not really. I just need to discipline myself more and get back to meal planning.

I really enjoy being in the kitchen, just need to get in it more. With all this traveling done, I can focus a little more and stop making excuses.

I want to go balls out in training but worried about getting injured again.

----------


## bikeral

> Hahaha!
> 
> No, not really. I just need to discipline myself more and get back to meal planning.
> 
> I really enjoy being in the kitchen, just need to get in it more. With all this traveling done, I can focus a little more and stop making excuses.
> 
> I want to go balls out in training but worried about getting injured again.



Just busting balls RC. You you are the man.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just busting balls RC. You you are the man.


I need some ball busting!

----------


## RaginCajun

35 min of cardio done. 

Starting to ramp it up now that I am feeling somewhat better. Damn weather just changed again! It was 80 Friday, 34 this morning!

Finally got to grill yesterday so I have plenty of food to eat!

----------


## Igifuno

RC, I think this was mentioned before in your thread, but have you or are you considering TB 500? I thought of suggesting Deca , but your injuries sound serious enough that I don't think that would be a great option as it may only mask the injuries temporarily.

I have a friend who is plagued with injuries and he fought it for years because he wanted to accomplish some of the same goals that you have, for example, leaning up but gaining mass. He continued in the gym and reinjured himself over and over again from resistance training and became very frustrated and almost threw in the towel with fitness altogether.

After a few weeks of talking about it it became evident to him that heavy resistance training just simply was not for him. He began training again from an endurance standpoint and focused on strengthening his tendons, ligaments and overall core and strength training. He still had some pain but nothing compared to the pain he dealt with with from heavy lifting. This was a couple years ago and today, this dude is a total kick ass machine and an incredible endurance athlete. He's ripped to shreds and looks incredible. He still lifts but lifts light and is very careful with form and takes precautions not injure himself.

I guess I'm just trying to say that you may want to think about the long-term and decide whether or not heavy lifting is for you, because the reality is it's not for everyone and injuries are a big factor in this.

Now, you maybe thinking fvck you igi, I'm going to lift and that's that. I can certainly understand and respect that, but you may want to do some research into something like TB 500 and possibly give it a try to help resolve some of the injuries that are prohibiting you from meeting your goals.

Otherwise RC, I think you know what you're doing, you know you need to focus on your meal planning and if you have a good understanding of your TDEE and macronutrients, then from a diet standpoint you're on the right track to whatever goals you're set on.

I have dealt with injuries as well to the point where it's taken me out of the gym and I understand how frustrating and even depressing it can be. But you definitely have other options with respect to being a kick ass athlete.

----------


## RaginCajun

I'll have to give TB another shot. Tried it in the past but couldn't tell if it worked or not.

I pick up what you are putting down and ready to listen. Sounds as if I am in the same boat as your friend was.

How did he go about his training and what not, you have my attention!

----------


## Igifuno

> I'll have to give TB another shot. Tried it in the past but couldn't tell if it worked or not. I pick up what you are putting down and ready to listen. Sounds as if I am in the same boat as your friend was. How did he go about his training and what not, you have my attention!


For starters, he stopped lifting heavy, and did a lot of therapeutic movements that increased the strength in his secondary support system (joints/ligaments/tendons) and slowly began resistance training again with lighter weights/high reps. 

From an endurance standpoint, he does a lot of running and rowing. Not sure how much over TDEE he consumes, if at all, but he eats a good amount so I would think he's eating at least at maintenance, if not a bit more. I'm going to give him a shout to find out more about this. 

Great muscle structure and, TBH, he looks way better than he did when he was lifting heavy and injuring himself constantly.

----------


## Igifuno

Just talked to him through text.. he eats at maintenance or a couple hundred over. This obviously can be adjusted based on your body type and goals, but its helped him keep a good amount of LBM. 

He also said that he did a lot of theraputic stretching which helped with pain and built strength in joints, etc.. 

With resistance training, you can still take your muscle groups to failure only with lighter weight. As your support system strengthens, however, you may (or may not) find that you can increase the weight with time.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just talked to him through text.. he eats at maintenance or a couple hundred over. This obviously can be adjusted based on your body type and goals, but its helped him keep a good amount of LBM. He also said that he did a lot of theraputic stretching which helped with pain and built strength in joints, etc.. With resistance training, you can still take your muscle groups to failure only with lighter weight. As your support system strengthens, however, you may (or may not) find that you can increase the weight with time.


What does or did his weekly routine look like training wise? What types of exercises and what not?

----------


## Igifuno

At first, he concentrated on only cardio (elliptical and row machines), did a lot of swimming, punching bag, jogging, mountain biking and even cardio classes in the gym. This was in an effort to stay healthy as he knew he couldn't go back and lift heavy. Core exercises like light dead lifts, ab/oblique movements and stability ball exercises really helped him stay in good shape while he allowed his injuries to heal. That's another big thing, allowing your body enough time to heal properly. 

He's in the gym 2-4 days a week now and, as I mentioned, is in impeccable condition. 

He stays away from squats, leg extensions or heavy lunges, although does do light weighted lunges now, but not heavy as it can strain the knee easily. He now lifts with free weights again but its lighter weight, higher reps, which works for him. 

Hope this helps a little RC. If you want to know any other details, just let me know and I'll pick his brain further.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> At first, he concentrated on only cardio (elliptical and row machines), did a lot of swimming, punching bag, jogging, mountain biking and even cardio classes in the gym. This was in an effort to stay healthy as he knew he couldn't go back and lift heavy. Core exercises like light dead lifts, ab/oblique movements and stability ball exercises really helped him stay in good shape while he allowed his injuries to heal. That's another big thing, allowing your body enough time to heal properly. He's in the gym 2-4 days a week now and, as I mentioned, is in impeccable condition. He stays away from squats, leg extensions or heavy lunges, although does do light weighted lunges now, but not heavy as it can strain the knee easily. He now lifts with free weights again but its lighter weight, higher reps, which works for him. Hope this helps a little RC. If you want to know any other details, just let me know and I'll pick his brain further.


That's kind of the lines I was thinking and sometimes I just need to hear it from someone else. I know what I need to do and will formulate a plan I can stick with. Looks like it is back to being a cardio bunny for me! Another triathlon may be in my future...........

Thanks Iggster!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Happy new year from one cardio bunny to another!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy new year from one cardio bunny to another!!


Same to ya GGR!

Time to get it!

----------


## RaginCajun

After chatting with Iggi, looks like I will be laying off the heavy lifting for now and focusing on Kel's anti-Christ, cardio! I have a log/journal to write notes on my training to keep me focused and to see improvements. My training schedule will look a lot like some of old. Here it is:

Day 1 - 45-60 min of cardio (cycle, swim, run, row, elliptical, treadmill, stair master)

Day 2 - Interval Sprints (30 sec sprints/60 sec walk). Repeat 10-20 times

Day 3 - 45-60 min of cardio (same as day 1 but diff exercise or multiple exercise done in a circuit)

Day 4 - rest/ or low intensity cardio like walking/ yoga- stretching

Day 5 - Interval Sprints (30 sec sprints/60 sec walk). Repeat 10-20 times

Day 6 - 45-60 min of cardio (same as day 1/3 but diff exercises or circuit)

Day 7- Interval Sprints (30 sec sprints/60 sec walk). Repeat 10-20 times

Stats today 5'10 174.4lbs. 18-20% BF 

Maintenance cals +\- 2100

Macros - 50% pro/ 30% carbs/ 20% fats

I started day 1 training and did 45 min of cycling on my trainer while watching football. I helped a guy move some heavy furniture today also and walked up and down the stairs back and forth to the BBQ pit. I didn't count macros but food choices were all good.

Looking forward to day 2!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> After chatting with Iggi, looks like I will be laying off the heavy lifting for now and focusing on Kel's anti-Christ, cardio! I have a log/journal to write notes on my training to keep me focused and to see improvements. My training schedule will look a lot like some of old. Here it is:
> 
> Day 1 - 45-60 min of cardio (cycle, swim, run, row, elliptical, treadmill, stair master)
> 
> Day 2 - Interval Sprints (30 sec sprints/60 sec walk). Repeat 10-20 times
> 
> Day 3 - 45-60 min of cardio (same as day 1 but diff exercise or multiple exercise done in a circuit)
> 
> Day 4 - rest/ or low intensity cardio like walking/ yoga- stretching
> ...


I image Kel will just be shaking his head back and forth. Lol

Seriously. I am glad u taking this advice. You have been in pain for a looooonnnnnngggggg time. Keep us posted.

----------


## Igifuno

You're going to feel and look great RC.. I would give yourself as long as it takes to heal and then test the waters with very light weight and work your way up but to a moderate weight and higher reps. Don't neglect resistance training in the interim though. Even resistance band excersises will be beneficial and better than nothing.

Swimming will be great for secondary support system strengthening. Be careful with yoga. I don't know much about it, but I've heard a lot of mixed opinions on the benefits vs. potential injury. You may want to look further into it. 

Take the opportunity to do rotator cuff/tendon excersises as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

Day 2 complete! 

Decided that 60 sec was too long to wait so did 30 sec sprint followed by 30 sec rest, repeated 12 times.

Need to do some stretching and foam rolling this evening

----------


## Igifuno

> Day 2 complete! Decided that 60 sec was too long to wait so did 30 sec sprint followed by 30 sec rest, repeated 12 times. Need to do some stretching and foam rolling this evening


Nice RC. Way to start off the day.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice RC. Way to start off the day.


I felt like an animal again!

Elbow is bothering me again so gonna have to lay off rowing and elliptical for now. I need to work on strengthening my extensor muscles in each forearm. I also need to work on my rotator cuffs like you mentioned.

----------


## Igifuno

Are you using neoprene wraps?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you using neoprene wraps?


Nope, wraps for my elbow? I have tendinitis in my elbow, hurts to grip anything.

----------


## bikeral

Whats up RC? How are things going?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats up RC? How are things going?


Going good bud besides all the normal aches/pains

Trying to get back in the groove that you are in

Good things to come!

----------


## bikeral

Sounds good buddy. Spring is right around the corner.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds good buddy. Spring is right around the corner.


Yup, prime rut is right around the corner!

----------


## Igifuno

> Nope, wraps for my elbow? I have tendinitis in my elbow, hurts to grip anything.


Neoprene may offer some relief.. you can try them on at any Sports Authority. 

Sports Authority - Search Results for neoprene wraps

----------


## RaginCajun

> Neoprene may offer some relief.. you can try them on at any Sports Authority. Sports Authority - Search Results for neoprene wraps


I have one for my calf but never thought about it for my elbow. I helped a friend move some heavy furniture so that's the culprit behind it hurting.

----------


## Igifuno

> I have one for my calf but never thought about it for my elbow. I helped a friend move some heavy furniture so that's the culprit behind it hurting.


Ah man same thing happened to me a couple years ago. You never want to tell your friends no right? Lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cycling complete!

Diet was spot on yesterday and I'll do my best to continue the trend!

I don't know about y'all but I feel like I go to the store every 3 days to buy food!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ah man same thing happened to me a couple years ago. You never want to tell your friends no right? Lol.


I am a YES man!

----------


## RaginCajun

my edit function is acting up and i wanted to edit my Interval Sprint workouts to say 30 sec instead of 60 sec rest. i am too impatient to wait 60 sec!

----------


## RaginCajun

i just purchased 8 bottles of TB500, praying it helps out some!

----------


## Anonona

> i just purchased 8 bottles of TB500, praying it helps out some!


Just read the past few pages and was going to suggest it! Feel free to PM me for confirmation of whether we used the same source.

I can vouch for IT band foam rolling being awesome for knee issues- long history of cycling and my patellar doesn't track correctly. A good masseuse and physio is worth the money.

Igifuno- What steps would you suggest to strengthen tendons? My understanding is that halving(reducing) the weight and following linear progression at a slower rate should be sufficient?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just read the past few pages and was going to suggest it! Feel free to PM me for confirmation of whether we used the same source. I can vouch for IT band foam rolling being awesome for knee issues- long history of cycling and my patellar doesn't track correctly. A good masseuse and physio is worth the money. Igifuno- What steps would you suggest to strengthen tendons? My understanding is that halving(reducing) the weight and following linear progression at a slower rate should be sufficient?


Welcome!

I hope the TB500 helps out. My left knee and hamstring stay tight as hell, to the point where it feels it could pop!

----------


## bikeral

Up early. Happy New Year RC.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Up early. Happy New Year RC.


Hey bud, Happy New Year!

So used to getting up early, just hard to stay sleeping.

I think I may go hit a steam and a good stretch session today. Smoothie wore me out last night!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

did 20 min warmup on stationary bike, stretched real good and got on the foam roller. that thing is torture! also did some abs.

----------


## --->>405<<---

cajun happy new year buddy! just thought id drop in and say hey.. "hey"  :Smilie:

----------


## Igifuno

> Igifuno- What steps would you suggest to strengthen tendons? My understanding is that halving(reducing) the weight and following linear progression at a slower rate should be sufficient?


The very best method for strengthening tendons is absolutey through the resistance training of major muscle groups. With respect to futher strengthening of the tendons, form is something that MUST be a focus. Short range movements help ensure you are not 'bouncing' and using 'spring action' type movements to help with reps (which can be a major contributing factor in injury). Also, by doing these short range movements, this actually puts futher emphasis on your tendons (and ligaments) which, in turn, strengthens them. 

There are also other specific movements that target different tendons, such as the behind the neck press (targets shoulder girdle tendons), squats (targest the tendons in the knees), rehab movement and stretches are great as well and you can find plenty of examples on you tube (bicep strengthening, tennis elbow, etc).

----------


## RaginCajun

Interval sprints complete, I think I did 12, lost count.

Legs felt tight and weird? Weird as in I usually have the same pains when running but today, my right knee gave me trouble. 

I stretched and hopped on the foam roller afterwards, man that thing has my number, feels like a torture device with all my knots!

----------


## Igifuno

Nice RC.. way to wake it up!

You should really get in there and try neoprene wraps man.. should really help with your knee

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice RC.. way to wake it up! You should really get in there and try neoprene wraps man.. should really help with your knee


It is usually my left knee but today felt a little discomfort in my right one.

I still have knots through out my whole body, and legs are tight. The foam roller seems to help but it is pure torture!

----------


## Igifuno

> It is usually my left knee but today felt a little discomfort in my right one. I still have knots through out my whole body, and legs are tight. The foam roller seems to help but it is pure torture!


Love the foam roller. I want one in every room of my house. It hurts so gooood.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Love the foam roller. I want one in every room of my house. It hurts so gooood.


i hate them! i have some deep knots or bad tendinitis in the tendons right above my left knee. it feels like bloody torture!

----------


## RaginCajun

i think i may just go get a car buffer to use on my legs to try to loosen them up!

my bud is a triathlete and he says that he knows a guy who swears by it.

i am willing to try anything to get these knots out!

----------


## Igifuno

Car buffer... No kidding?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Car buffer... No kidding?


yes sir, google it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Purchased a car buffer this evening nag got to grinding!

It may take me a month or two to break up all the knots and old scar tissue, hope I don't burn out the motor!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yes sir, google it!


seems like it will also exfoliate your skin. had no idea. 

Car Polisher - Next Level Self Massage - All Things Gym

----------


## tarmyg

> seems like it will also exfoliate your skin. had no idea. 
> 
> Car Polisher - Next Level Self Massage - All Things Gym


Damn! hahaha, got to try this out.

Thanks
~T


Trophy Husband - a countdown timer
Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey

----------


## RaginCajun

well, legs felt good for about 30 minutes into my 45 minute workout, then they tightened up. my left hammy is really tight! i can literally feel hard knots in it. it is really tight right on the outside where my left butt check is. maybe one of my glutes is tight along with the hammy. 

the car buffer seems to work, just need to spend more time grinding on my IT bands and all the other places i have knots! when awoke this AM, i almost felt straight sort of. my posture is terrible and i don't know what it feels like to stand 'normal'.

i will have to really stretch good all day and tonite, so that i can do my sprints tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

> seems like it will also exfoliate your skin. had no idea. 
> 
> Car Polisher - Next Level Self Massage - All Things Gym


you women and your skin! love that soft skin so don't stop!




> Damn! hahaha, got to try this out.
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> 
> Trophy Husband - a countdown timer
> Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey


do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

RC is hitting it hard.

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC is hitting it hard.


that's what she said!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 15 min warmup on the stationary bike then hopped on the treadmill for sprints. I did 10 today.

I made sure to stretch really good and to hit the foam roller and the buffer hard!

Vrooooom vroooooomm!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well, legs felt good for about 30 minutes into my 45 minute workout, then they tightened up. my left hammy is really tight! i can literally feel hard knots in it. it is really tight right on the outside where my left butt check is. maybe one of my glutes is tight along with the hammy.
> 
> the car buffer seems to work, just need to spend more time grinding on my IT bands and all the other places i have knots! when awoke this AM, i almost felt straight sort of. my posture is terrible and i don't know what it feels like to stand 'normal'.
> 
> i will have to really stretch good all day and tonite, so that i can do my sprints tomorrow.


How's your knots?? Better I hope!

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's your knots?? Better I hope!


It's gonna take some time and me figuring out how to work them out. Still hurts like hell to roll on a foam roller! The buffer def helps with calves!

----------


## RaginCajun

First shot of TB500 done!

I will have to order some more, only ordered 8 bottles.

I also ordered some L-proline, taurine, and more Vit C. I have been doing some reading on collagen and seems that Vit C, L-proline, and L-lysine have some effects on it. Can't remember the articles but I'll do anything to help fix this!

----------


## Igifuno

> First shot of TB500 done! I will have to order some more, only ordered 8 bottles. I also ordered some L-proline, taurine, and more Vit C. I have been doing some reading on collagen and seems that Vit C, L-proline, and L-lysine have some effects on it. Can't remember the articles but I'll do anything to help fix this!


Please please please keep me posted on your progress. Very very interested.

----------


## Anonona

> The very best method for strengthening tendons is absolutey through the resistance training of major muscle groups. With respect to futher strengthening of the tendons, form is something that MUST be a focus. Short range movements help ensure you are not 'bouncing' and using 'spring action' type movements to help with reps (which can be a major contributing factor in injury). Also, by doing these short range movements, this actually puts futher emphasis on your tendons (and ligaments) which, in turn, strengthens them. 
> 
> There are also other specific movements that target different tendons, such as the behind the neck press (targets shoulder girdle tendons), squats (targest the tendons in the knees), rehab movement and stretches are great as well and you can find plenty of examples on you tube (bicep strengthening, tennis elbow, etc).


Sounds like I have it covered, thanks.

TB4 progress is in my log.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 60 minutes of cardio, 15 min rowing and 45 on stationary bike.

Legs were really tight today so I took it easy on them. Went to the gym to swim but I forgot my goggles so had to do the other.

I will start back in the pool next week, speedo and all!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 7 minute warmup and then did 10 sprints at 10.0 mph on the treadmill. 30 sec sprint, 30 sec rest.

started drinking a 'green' smoothie Post WO. it consists of one granny smith apple, 1/2 cup of carrot juice, fresh squeezed lemon juice, 1/2 cup frozen mango, 1 cup/handful of spinach, and a scoop of vanilla protein powder. i will also be having one in the evening as well, but will cut out the fruit and add in some cucumber and a another handful of spinach.

legs feel tight again today but felt 'better' on the treadmill some. still will be grinding on them this evening with the car buffer!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 30 more minutes of cardio on my bike trainer at home at a very low intensity.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did 30 more minutes of cardio on my bike trainer at home at a very low intensity.


And did u car buff too?

----------


## RaginCajun

> And did u car buff too?


You know I was buffin'!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, stationary bike on hills setting

Felt good today, legs felt 'different'. Maybe some of my muscles are starting to relax from all the buffing and grinding. Still a ways to go but progressing slowly forward.

I may take tomorrow as a full rest day, but will let my body decide.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You know I was buffin'!!!!!


Is it helping your muscles? I imagine your skin so smooth. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest day today.

gonna stretch and really grind on my legs tonight

diet has not been bad but hasn't been sharp. been eating at my calorie allotment but not macro allotment.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is it helping your muscles? I imagine your skin so smooth. Lol


it is somewhat helping from what i can gather. my legs are feeling 'looser' a little. 

only one way to find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 4 minute warmup, then did 10 sprints, 30 sec sprint/30 sec rest. 

After that I cranked the treadmill up to 15.0' incline and speed on 3.4mph, and did that for 22 minutes.

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of cardio, done!

Need to stretch!

BAM

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of cardio done!

5 min warmup, then did 15 sprints (30 sec at 10mph/30 sec rest). Cooled down for 10 minutes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Keeping it going  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keeping it going


I will if my body will let me!

Head is in it 100% but my body sucks!

I feel like my left ACL in my knee is strained or torn. It feels unstable but I have not backed off one tit!

Motor is running high, body just needs to get with it!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio done. Bout to grill up some chicken and deer sausage and will be walking up and down stairs so bout 60 min of cardio total

----------


## Igifuno

Nice RC.. still at it strong. Did you start the TB500 yet?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice RC.. still at it strong. Did you start the TB500 yet?


Yes sir, 2nd shot will be later tonite

Still need to eliminate some carbs from my diet but still trucking along! Vroooooooommm

----------


## Igifuno

Really hope that works for you bro. Lemme know!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 10 sprints and then did 15 min on bike, 30 min workout.

Tweaked my left calf some doing sprints so may have to turn the intensity down some and let it heal.

Def need to stretch and buff this evening

----------


## Igifuno

Stretch and buff.. lol.

Hope the calf heals quickly.. and that TB starts working so you can stay on beast mode without injuries!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Stretch and buff.. lol.
> 
> Hope the calf heals quickly.. and that TB starts working so you can stay on beast mode without injuries!


i may have not warmed up good enough but this damn calf had plagued me before

i will have to start wearing my compression sleeve on it again

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 30 minutes on a bike today and really stretched and foam rolled for about 10-15. 

My legs fvckin hurt to hell when I am on the foam roller! I almost had tears today!

All this pain makes me want to give up but I am not one of those people! I want to figure out to fix this! I have tried everything and they just keep getting tight in all of the same places! Shit is getting old and bothersome. It is wearing on me mentally, not to mention work is killin me!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, been doing some researching on the interwebs and it looks as if i have found what i think may be wrong with me. here goes:

The first cause that was discovered was that both the calf muscle and hamstring muscles are in a shortened position when we sit. Since the hours that we sit has been increasing every decade here in the U.S., it makes sense that these muscles will get tight over time. 

A second cause of tight hamstrings and calves is that most people (including athletes) have very weak gluteus maximus (butt) muscles. When you walk or run, your body should use the gluteus maximus to extend the leg backwards. If this muscle is weak, your body will subsitute hamstring and calf muscles — causing them to be overused and become tightened.

Lastly, people who wear heels and/or cowboy boots overuse their hamstrings and calf muscles every time they take a step. Over time, this also causes the muscles to be overused and become tightened.

Once your calves and hamstrings become tight, it is important to start stretching these muscles right away. Research shows that if these muscles stay tight for 2 weeks or longer, manual therapy such as Graston Technique, Deep Tissue Massage or PIR assisted stretching along with therapeutic exercise is required to gain your flexibility again. This is because the body will start to create adhesions or scar tissue in the overused muscle, stopping you from being able to stretch properly.

So, looks like my ass muscles (especially the left) are weak even though i have a big ass! seems that i have a lot of scar tissue built up all over my body! i am going to research more into this and figure out ways to fix it! if anyone has any ideas or has suffered from this, please feel free to comment!

----------


## Back In Black

So, what do you wear, heels or cowboy boots?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So, what do you wear, heels or cowboy boots?


Very very quick to pickup and point out. Lol. 

But yes RC, the entire forum community wants to know. And be honest. We won't judge!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> So, what do you wear, heels or cowboy boots?


haha, good eye, i copied and pasted eveything!




> Very very quick to pickup and point out. Lol. 
> 
> But yes RC, the entire forum community wants to know. And be honest. We won't judge!!!


i live in texas!!!

i might have to try some heels out though, kel said they work great on tuesday's when he does his cardio walking up and down the stairs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just looked up Gratson technique for hamstring on YouTube, looks like torture!

I think my whole body needs it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest day

Feeling drained today but that is mainly from work!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 10 sprints, legs felt bad!

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

did 30 minutes on the bike (legs felt tired) and then stretched good. i also hit the damn torture device (stiff foam roller) for a while. i found a tight tendon along the right side of my calf that runs all way the down, felt like someone was stabbing me with a hot sharp ice pick!

----------


## RaginCajun

and i purchased one of those ninja professional blenders, pretty badass! nothing like a vitamix but works awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 min of cardio, felt tired.

I'll have some extra cardio later on tonight to make up for it!

----------


## RaginCajun

I have been doing some thinking and I need to do some strength training for my glutes, hammies, and legs in general. Smoothie noticed that my left hip is higher than my right and I am pretty sure this is causing most of my issues. My groin muscles are so tight, feel like they could pop!

I will still continue to do cardio, even if it is real low intensity.

----------


## RaginCajun

changed it up this morning and did legs! felt great to get some deep squats in! my plan is to do legs twice a week, one WO doing strength training and the other doing more balance/glutes exercises. i foam rolled this morning with my ass on the roller and one leg across the other and man i could feel a knot deep within my ass muscle! i tried the other leg and same thing, knots in both cheeks! it really did feel good to get some leg work in this morning and i need to buy a stiffer/firmer foam roller!

cardio will get done this evening, low intensity.

my diet has been pretty good as of late, started cooking a whole lot more and loving it! i still have too many carbs, but they are all mainly from fresh fruit in the AM. i will continue to truck along and see with the added strength training, i may need them! i am looking somewhat leaner but still have a ways to go!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, cardio did not get done yesterday evening. i felt tired after being at work late. i am okay with that since i worked hard in the AM on legs.

today, did 30 minutes of cardio on bike, turned up the hills setting to 8. also stretched and got on the torture device (foam roller!) for a while. i was almost crying in pain! haha! my legs are already starting to feel really tight from yesterday's workout, especially groin and hammies. i will make an attempt to stretch all day work and i am planning on trying cardio this evening, but that may depend on how long my work day goes. tuesday's are usually my long ones!

----------


## RaginCajun

32 minutes on the bike trainer Time to buff and stretch!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How's the buffer working for ya?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's the buffer working for ya?


It works but need something to dig in deeper

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest day yesterday

Did a circuit workout today after a 15 min warmup. Gym was swarming with resolutioners this morning!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## bikeral

Whats up MFer you killing this shit?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats up MFer you killing this shit?


What the fvck do you think!

----------


## bikeral

> What the fvck do you think!


bah you are probably spending too much time with smoothie  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> bah you are probably spending too much time with smoothie


She def helps out with extra cardio!!!

----------


## bikeral

> She def helps out with extra cardio!!!


Thats always good bro. If you miss gym at least you get that cardio in.

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed myself for the first time in a while, down 3 pounds in almost a month.

Since I have found all these knots and finally doing something about it, i am feeling better. It's still going to take a while but I think that I am getting to the root of a lot of my problems. Time will tell!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a nice relaxing weekend in the woods. Did some hard 'Manuel' labor but diet was not good. 

Shot some rabbits and plan on cooking a rabbit sauce piquant!

Did legs this morning and I can barely walk!

----------


## -KJ-

> Did legs this morning and I can barely walk!


Love that feeling

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Weighed myself for the first time in a while, down 3 pounds in almost a month.
> 
> Since I have found all these knots and finally doing something about it, i am feeling better. It's still going to take a while but I think that I am getting to the root of a lot of my problems. Time will tell!


Good to hear ur knots r feeling better. 3 lbs! Nice!!! That's got to feel good!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good to hear ur knots r feeling better. 3 lbs! Nice!!! That's got to feel good!


Buff buff buffing away!

----------


## RaginCajun

Diet was sharp today, macros 49% protein/ 24% fat/ 27% carbs!

----------


## -KJ-

> Diet was sharp today, macros 49% protein/ 24% fat/ 27% carbs!


Nice raging keep it up...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice raging keep it up...


How have you been man?

I've changed some so def more focused on my body

----------


## RaginCajun

40 min of cardio complete. Prob do some more later this evening

----------


## -KJ-

> How have you been man? I've changed some so def more focused on my body


Been good bro.

More focused this last few weeks with training, out running 3x weekly too. 

Nutrition is dialled in so let's see where I am in a few weeks. 

Good to see you going good.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Been good bro. More focused this last few weeks with training, out running 3x weekly too. Nutrition is dialled in so let's see where I am in a few weeks. Good to see you going good.


Glad to hear that KJ!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 more minutes of cardio, legs are fried!

Time to get down with the buffing!

----------


## tarmyg

What is your current goal ragincajun?


Thanks
~T


Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey
Trophy Husband - a countdown timer

----------


## RaginCajun

> What is your current goal ragincajun? Thanks ~T Follow my personal story here on this blog: An honest journey Trophy Husband - a countdown timer


Current goal is to relieve my body of all the knots and pains that are associated with old injuries and such. In the process, I am hoping to lose some body fat. Sitting around 17-18% BF and want to lower it slowly. My body seems to want to stay at that body fat range and just loves to hang on to fat! I have a really hard time losing it. I know I need some to have some blood work done but have not gotten around to it.

----------


## -KJ-

> Current goal is to relieve my body of all the knots and pains that are associated with old injuries and such. In the process, I am hoping to lose some body fat. Sitting around 17-18% BF and want to lower it slowly. My body seems to want to stay at that body fat range and just loves to hang on to fat! I have a really hard time losing it. I know I need some to have some blood work done but have not gotten around to it.


How low do you want your body fat to go Rc?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How low do you want your body fat to go Rc?


As low as I can go! 12% would be awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest and shoulders, done!

Felt weak in chest but strong in shoulders. Still can only do certain exercises but something is more than nothing.

----------


## -KJ-

> Chest and shoulders, done! Felt weak in chest but strong in shoulders. Still can only do certain exercises but something is more than nothing.


12% would be awesome. Same here although 15% is my first goal.

Nice workout. Very rarely trained chest and shoulders together. Might try it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 12% would be awesome. Same here although 15% is my first goal. Nice workout. Very rarely trained chest and shoulders together. Might try it.


Oh yeah, def want to get to 15%, 12% is more or less where I want to end up at and stay!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Circuit workout complete.

Workout was 10 box jumps, 10 push-ups, 10 sit-ups , and 15 over head medicine ball tosses. Repeated 4 times

Box jumps killed me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body circuit workout and abs, done.

Had a lot of sessions of bedroom gymnastics for the past two days and my lower back is feels like someone smacked it with a baseball bat! Good news is, lots of cardio was done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Also wanted to add that I started aust's fat loss stack today.

----------


## -KJ-

> Also wanted to add that I started aust's fat loss stack today.


awesome! Are you running the dose set by austinite? Only way to do it IMO

Where did you get the synephrine?

----------


## RaginCajun

> awesome! Are you running the dose set by austinite? Only way to do it IMO Where did you get the synephrine?


Yes, just like aust has it laid out.

I ordered it off of amazon

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Well hello there!

----------


## RaginCajun

Want to add that I took Kel's advice on DMSO and I can feel a difference already after one treatment.

----------


## RaginCajun

Smashed legs this morning!

BAM!

----------


## Beethoven



----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^hahahaha!

That is how I felt!

I almost fell down the stairs!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min on the stationary bike with the hills setting.

weighed myself today, back to 174 lbs. i know i am stronger than i was a month ago because i started lifting weights again two weeks ago. i guess my body fat has went down some but hard to tell since i look at myself all the time. i may have to cut some of the carbs out completely but not really wanting to. i will however, try to up my cardio output!

i also realized that i have not been gettin enough rest. i am only averaging about 6.5 hours a night. maybe i will have to start sleeping in two days a week to see if that will help. still needing to go get some blood work done and just need to make the damn appointment!

----------


## Igifuno

> Want to add that I took Kel's advice on DMSO and I can feel a difference already after one treatment.


Haven't gotten mine yet  :Frown: . Glad it's working for you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haven't gotten mine yet . Glad it's working for you.


It seems to be working. It smells horrible, like garlic gel. It will also burn and itch for a while but I think it is helping.

----------


## RaginCajun

took yesterday off and today off from the gym. i haven't been gettin enough sleep lately so don't want to injure myself.

heading out in the great outdoors to go hog and rabbit huntin this weekend.

hoping to fill the freezer some!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did back today and really got a good pump. Still couldn't do some of the exercises I like but progress nonetheless.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of cardio done after a long day at work.

Only managed to get in 1000 cals so far so looking like a big dinner!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## bikeral

My man RC how goes it?

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


howdy!




> My man RC how goes it?


it is going!

started hitting some weights again, so enjoying that. just trying to be careful and not injure myself. still battling tendinitis in my elbow but it seems to be healing some. still needing to go do some blood work to see where i stand.

----------


## bikeral

> howdy!
> 
> 
> 
> it is going!
> 
> started hitting some weights again, so enjoying that. just trying to be careful and not injure myself. still battling tendinitis in my elbow but it seems to be healing some. still needing to go do some blood work to see where i stand.


That elbow tendinitis sucks. I had one for about a year. Was better. Then the other for a year. Just stuck to dumbbell and cable curls all that time and not too heavy.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That elbow tendinitis sucks. I had one for about a year. Was better. Then the other for a year. Just stuck to dumbbell and cable curls all that time and not too heavy.


yeah i am having the same issues!

my left one was bad back in 2009 and now it is the right one. just can't seem to get it to heal up. i think i tore the tendon off of my elbow in both cases doing hang cleans and press. it is one of my fav exercises and it has caused this elbow problem both times. and both times i was on cycle, go figure!!!

----------


## bikeral

> yeah i am having the same issues!
> 
> my left one was bad back in 2009 and now it is the right one. just can't seem to get it to heal up. i think i tore the tendon off of my elbow in both cases doing hang cleans and press. it is one of my fav exercises and it has caused this elbow problem both times. and both times i was on cycle, go figure!!!


Muscles always get stronger faster than tendons especially on cycle. Good luck with that. Over time it should heal, just a long fvcking time...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That elbow tendinitis sucks. I had one for about a year. Was better. Then the other for a year. Just stuck to dumbbell and cable curls all that time and not too heavy.


Tendinitis anywhere sux IMO. Taking a year off helps :/

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tendinitis anywhere sux IMO. Taking a year off helps :/


I'll never take time off cuz my head is very very very hard!!! And no way I could deal with all this energy that I have just sitting around, I'd go bananas!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a circuit type workout this morning and felt sluggish the whole time. Don't know why either. I slept well and felt like I had enough carbs yesterday. I even had 1/2 cup oats this AM. Just frustrating when I was ready to kill it! It is hard for me to breathe today with this asthma so I am guessing that is what is making me feel sluggish.

----------


## RaginCajun

Wrecked on my mtn bike yesterday, still managed 45 minutes of cardio.

I purchased some straps with a hook and did some lifting with them today, def helped. Crushed back and shoulders!

Looks like I will have to stick to machines and make do with them.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wrecked on my mtn bike yesterday, still managed 45 minutes of cardio.
> 
> I purchased some straps with a hook and did some lifting with them today, def helped. Crushed back and shoulders!
> 
> Looks like I will have to stick to machines and make do with them.


R u injured???

----------


## RaginCajun

> R u injured???


Banged up as usual!!!

Nothing a big bandaid can't cover!

Ran 2.5 miles today!

No mercy!!!!!!!

----------


## tarmyg

> Banged up as usual!!!
> 
> Nothing a big bandaid can't cover!
> 
> Ran 2.5 miles today!
> 
> No mercy!!!!!!!


I hate running with a passion. Kills my shin splints in no time. Elliptical is where it's at for me!

~T

----------


## RaginCajun

> I hate running with a passion. Kills my shin splints in no time. Elliptical is where it's at for me! ~T


I hate to love running! Never had shin splints before but I have plenty of other stuff going on.

Actually felt good to run yesterday.

My body is a wreck and I put it thru hell!

I do plan to use the elliptical more and up my cardio base to a longer duration

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on elliptical and then foam rolled for a while.

Legs are really sore all over from my run the other day.

----------


## RaginCajun

Haven't trained in a while, guess you can say I gave my body a lil break. I'm heading back home for Mardi Gras so gonna run this body thru the gauntlet! After that, my goal is to eat like jim2300027!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Haven't trained in a while, guess you can say I gave my body a lil break. I'm heading back home for Mardi Gras so gonna run this body thru the gauntlet! After that, my goal is to eat like jim2300027!


Have fun! That's an impressive goal!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio on my bike trainer.

Time to get back after it! Took about a week off, ready to get back to lifting.

Happy Mardi Gras!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did chest, shoulders, and tris today. 

May have tweaked my elbow some so I will have to gauge it. 

For Lent, no pizza, ice cream (this is going to be the tough one), cake, candy, etc......

And no meat today, fuukkkkk

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest is sore as hell! 

20 min of cardio on bike trainer 

Diet today has been Jim-like

----------


## RaginCajun

7 min warmup, stretched, and killed legs! 

Gonna be tough to squat down tomorrow! 

Also rowed 10 min

----------


## cca

I'm not convinced that cardio works very well. I get better results for fat loss when I cut out bread and potatoes.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of cardio done, did intervals on elliptical.

Diet will be sharp, prepped all meals!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm not convinced that cardio works very well. I get better results for fat loss when I cut out bread and potatoes.



When I really crank up the cardio, fat melts off.

Diet is key though!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> When I really crank up the cardio, fat melts off.
> 
> Diet is key though!!!


How u and your car buffer  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> How u and your car buffer


Hey!

Need to use it more!

Work is killin me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout complete

Elbow hurting some and lower back

I am going to try to go to the chiro some time this week

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey!
> 
> Need to use it more!
> 
> Work is killin me!


Feel for ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feel for ya!


Going tonight to a guy who does myofascial therapy release. He has dealt with numerous athletes, so crossing my fingers!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Going tonight to a guy who does myofascial therapy release. He has dealt with numerous athletes, so crossing my fingers!


I am very interested in your experience! Keep us posted!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am very interested in your experience! Keep us posted!!!


The guy said that I am one of the most jacked up people he has ever worked on!

It was really painful. It was basically a really deep tissue massage. A little too expensive for what he did but seems to me I need a really really deep tissue massage!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The guy said that I am one of the most jacked up people he has ever worked on!
> 
> It was really painful. It was basically a really deep tissue massage. A little too expensive for what he did but seems to me I need a really really deep tissue massage!


Find a good massage therapist! You may need more then one treatment.

----------


## GirlyGymRat



----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149116"/>


Thanks babe but I don't quit anything!

----------


## RaginCajun

About to go in for a massage now, we will see how it goes

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great massage and it is was pure torture!

Seems my calves and hammies are weak so will be trying to strengthen them. Elbow feels somewhat better also. I have two more appt scheduled so fingers still crossed!

----------


## RaginCajun

Feelin somewhat better. I believe I still have a long road to getting all the way better but myofascial release is where it is at! 

Once I feel comfy again, I will be focusing on hamstrings, calves, rotator cuffs, front shoulders, and back. Seems I am weak in these areas and my body has been compensating for it, thus making my other muscles have to work harder, leaving me with tight/over worked muscles.

Looks like I need to find a chick that is a massage therapist and marry that thing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went for a little swim today, first time in prob 6-8 months. I forgot how tough it is! I did 15 minutes without stopping and could have done some more but I woke up this morning with my right shoulder feeling 'dead.' Not sure if I slept on it funny or the girl I had over did. 

After some thinking, it is time for me to get back on the high horse!

I am going to plan out a schedule and stick to it as best as my schedule dictates. 

I will be attempting to carb cycle and will drop carbs in half on cardio only days. 

Going to be tough but it is something I need to do to get the furnace burning again!

----------


## Bio-Active

You can do it brother we are here to support and nudge you in the right direction

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like I will be carb cycling, 3 low/4 normal days. 

I will be lifting weights on Mondays and Fridays, and will mainly be focusing on all of my weak muscle groups (hamstrings/calves/rotator cuffs).

Tuesday thru Thursday will be my low days and cardio will be the focus here. 

Stretching and rolling/grinding/buffing my muscles/knots will also be done as much as I can remember to do!

Will post stats in AM to see where my weight is.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Looks like I will be carb cycling, 3 low/4 normal days. 
> 
> I will be lifting weights on Mondays and Fridays, and will mainly be focusing on all of my weak muscle groups (hamstrings/calves/rotator cuffs).
> 
> Tuesday thru Thursday will be my low days and cardio will be the focus here. 
> 
> Stretching and rolling/grinding/buffing my muscles/knots will also be done as much as I can remember to do!
> 
> Will post stats in AM to see where my weight is.


I will be following along brother

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs this morning and it was hard to walk down the stairs afterwards.

Food is prepped for the day, just have to eat! 

Depending on when I get off of work, I may go walk/ride bike later.

Stats: 5'10" 178lbs 18% BF. (Forgot to weigh myself right when I got up so will weigh again)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did legs this morning and it was hard to walk down the stairs afterwards.
> 
> Food is prepped for the day, just have to eat!
> 
> Depending on when I get off of work, I may go walk/ride bike later.
> 
> Stats: 5'10" 178lbs 18% BF. (Forgot to weigh myself right when I got up so will weigh again)


Sounds like you got in a good leg training session? What's on the menu for today's meals?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you got in a good leg training session? What's on the menu for today's meals?


meal one: had a green smoothie Pre WO (kale/romaine/wheat grass/carrots/blueberries) and a scoop of protein powder

meal two: Post WO Quest bar and glass of OJ

meal three: 2 slices Ezeikel bread, cup of egg whites, 1 whole egg, with a 1/4 cup of syrup. done up french toast style.

meal four: 5.6 oz of chicken, cup of brown rice, salad

meal five: same as above

meal six: prob cook up some wild hog pork chops or chicken with tomato/cucumber salad.

meal seven: 8 oz skim milk and a scoop of protein powder.

comes out to right at 2200cals (40/40/20 split)

may change meal one to cup of whites/cup of oats/scoop of protein, as that green smoothie was tough to chunk down.

i will drop one slice of ezekiel bread and the brown rice on Tuesday thru Thursday.

----------


## Bio-Active

Is the syrup sugar free?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is the syrup sugar free?


yes sir!

----------


## Bio-Active

> yes sir!


nice choice brother

----------


## RaginCajun

45 min on the stationary bike and a steam.

Low carb day

Giddy up!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 45 min on the stationary bike and a steam. Low carb day Giddy up!


nice did you do the cardio on an empty stomach?

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice did you do the cardio on an empty stomach?


This morning, I decided to eat before, but will go in fasted tomorrow. I have done it before with no problems and will do it tomorrow.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

RC. I can't help but notice you have a personal trainer. Not just a personal trainer but an awesome personal coach.  :Big Grin:  

How nice for YOU! 

Expecting great results for you!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC. I can't help but notice you have a personal trainer. Not just a personal trainer but an awesome personal coach.  How nice for YOU! Expecting great results for you!


Haha, clown!

Yes, I am lucky and fortunate that this site has great members!

I need someone to hold my mouth shut!

----------


## Bio-Active

> This morning, I decided to eat before, but will go in fasted tomorrow. I have done it before with no problems and will do it tomorrow.


I think you will like the results. It's tough and you will be hungry but just drink water to curb the appetite

----------


## RaginCajun

45 min of fasted cardio on treadmill. Did the majority of it at a 15 degree incline at 3.2 mph.

Another low carb day

----------


## Bio-Active

> 45 min of fasted cardio on treadmill. Did the majority of it at a 15 degree incline at 3.2 mph.
> 
> Another low carb day


You will be hungry but just remember you need to be. Consume more water to try to curb the craving for more food  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> You will be hungry but just remember you need to be. Consume more water to try to curb the craving for more food


my big arse is always hungry!!!

coworker made a comment on how many times i eat. haha!

only thing is, my muscles are starting to really tighten up again. i try to stretch and foam roll a lot but they still tighten up bad.

----------


## Bio-Active

> my big arse is always hungry!!! coworker made a comment on how many times i eat. haha! only thing is, my muscles are starting to really tighten up again. i try to stretch and foam roll a lot but they still tighten up bad.


yeah I get that when cutting as well. Are they just tight or do they hurt?

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah I get that when cutting as well. Are they just tight or do they hurt?


i live everyday in like this and it sucks! my head wants to go and lift everyday and my says, no sir!

some are very tight and some hurt. hammies are very tight and i think it is messing my left hip and knee up.

i think i could be deficient in magnesium

----------


## Bio-Active

> i live everyday in like this and it sucks! my head wants to go and lift everyday and my says, no sir! some are very tight and some hurt. hammies are very tight and i think it is messing my left hip and knee up. i think i could be deficient in magnesium


ever get a massage done? I get deep tissue done and boy does it loosen things up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ever get a massage done? I get deep tissue done and boy does it loosen things up.


yes sir! had my second one two weeks ago and plan to go in again when I have the time. i have been working some long hours lately, so haven't been able to schedule. i need to find a woman who does that! haha

----------


## Bio-Active

> yes sir! had my second one two weeks ago and plan to go in again when I have the time. i have been working some long hours lately, so haven't been able to schedule. i need to find a woman who does that! haha


how about getting in the hot tub? That works great to relax too

----------


## RaginCajun

> how about getting in the hot tub? That works great to relax too



Haven't tried that yet. There is one at my gym so I will have to give it a go. 

Note to self: find a chick that has a hot tub and that is a massage therapist that was a thumb sucker back in the day!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Haven't tried that yet. There is one at my gym so I will have to give it a go. 
> 
> Note to self: find a chick that has a hot tub and that is a massage therapist that was a thumb sucker back in the day!


Thats a good note  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

No workout as I felt really tight this morning. I did go sit in the steam room and then the hot tub. It def helps out some, so I will continue to do so. 

Really don't think I will lift tomorrow feeling this tight, as I do not want to hurt/injure anything. I am going to do my best to get to the massage place today, all depends on work and when I will be able to leave.

Also, I have been doing a little research on asthma and magnesium, and will hopefully come up with some type of plan to see if it will help any.

----------


## Bio-Active

It's important to listen to your body and if something doesn't feel right by all means take the rest When your body needs it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's important to listen to your body and if something doesn't feel right by all means take the rest When your body needs it.


I'm hard headed, I never listen  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Same as yesterday, steam and hot tub. Feeling somewhat looser. 

May continue to have another low carb day depending on my energy level. Feel ok as of now.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Same as yesterday, steam and hot tub. Feeling somewhat looser. 
> 
> May continue to have another low carb day depending on my energy level. Feel ok as of now.


Good to hear the hot tub may be helping  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good to hear the hot tub may be helping


Thanks for that suggestion and I still have a long road travel!

Trying to squeeze in a massage today so I can train tomorrow!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks for that suggestion and I still have a long road travel! Trying to squeeze in a massage today so I can train tomorrow!


nice I sure like getting those massage as well

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice I sure like getting those massage as well


Massage set for tomorrow.

I am going to discuss weaknesses in my muscles with the therapist so that I can work on strengthening them so I don't end up in this position every day!

----------


## RaginCajun

Today turned into a normal day instead of a low one. 

Workout and massage planned for tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

> Today turned into a normal day instead of a low one. 
> 
> Workout and massage planned for tomorrow


That's alright just hit a low day tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's alright just hit a low day tomorrow


That's the plan!

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's the plan!


Are you weighing in once a week to keep track of your weight loss?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you weighing in once a week to keep track of your weight loss?


I will make Wednesday's my weigh in day.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I will make Wednesday's my weigh in day.


nice look forward to seeing your progress!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout complete!

Worked on back and shoulders.

Almost massage time.

The sun is out, may go lay by the pool later on

----------


## Bio-Active

> Workout complete!
> 
> Worked on back and shoulders.
> 
> Almost massage time.
> 
> The sun is out, may go lay by the pool later on


Sounds relaxing.... Good for you bro!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got from my massage. Went with a more experienced person this time and I felt a 'pop' in my hamstring. I feel somewhat straighter after going but she still didn't have enough time to get everything. I may need a whole damn day to get the knots out of this body!

No time for pool, need to go to the store and do some other things.

Looks like some extra cardio is in store for later so I should burn some more cals!

----------


## Bio-Active

Sometimes those sessions make you feel sore the next day and even upset your stomach fir a couple days cause of the toxins they work out but after a few seats hopefully you feel much better  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sometimes those sessions make you feel sore the next day and even upset your stomach fir a couple days cause of the toxins they work out but after a few seats hopefully you feel much better


If def messed up my stomach pretty bad yesterday. Today it is normal but yesterday, could have shyt thru a screen door!

I need to stretch and hot tub it today, but it is so nice out that the cardio bug is calling my name

----------


## Bio-Active

> If def messed up my stomach pretty bad yesterday. Today it is normal but yesterday, could have shyt thru a screen door! I need to stretch and hot tub it today, but it is so nice out that the cardio bug is calling my name


get out there and do some cardio brother! You have to enjoy the sun

----------


## RaginCajun

> get out there and do some cardio brother! You have to enjoy the sun


That's what I'm thinking!

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's what I'm thinking!


If it was sunny here i would be out walking my dog!

----------


## RaginCajun

> If it was sunny here i would be out walking my dog!


Heading out for a stroll on the mtn bike. Gonna cruise thru the park to scout out some bunnies!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 1.5 hours on the bike. Heading to the gym to get in the hot tub

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did 1.5 hours on the bike. Heading to the gym to get in the hot tub


nice..... The weather is clearing up here so taking my dog out for a walk

----------


## RaginCajun

35 min of fasted cardio.

Might do some more later depending on what time I get off of work

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 3.7 miles this evening, took about 70 minutes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

This a a new RC. You r focused! Keep up good work.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just a steam and a hot tub soak this AM.

Feeling tight after yesterday so I laid off.

----------


## RaginCajun

> This a a new RC. You r focused! Keep up good work.


Def focused!

Body will dictate how training will go

Stay tuned

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just a steam and a hot tub soak this AM.
> 
> Feeling tight after yesterday so I laid off.


Nice job listening to your body. No reason to risk injury and set backs

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice job listening to your body. No reason to risk injury and set backs


It was hard for me to lay off!

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't get in until late so slept in this AM. Went to opening day Astros/Yankees game 

Going to try to schedule a massage today.

Weighed in at 176 lbs. this will be my gauge.

Low carb day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Didn't get in until late so slept in this AM. Went to opening day Astros/Yankees game
> 
> Going to try to schedule a massage today.
> 
> Weighed in at 176 lbs. this will be my gauge.
> 
> Low carb day


Sounds like a fun evening!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like a fun evening!


Yeah it was fun to see a packed house and two home runs from the Astros. This will prob be the last day they have a winning record! Hahaha!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah it was fun to see a packed house and two home runs from the Astros. This will prob be the last day they have a winning record! Hahaha!


I wish we had a pro team close to me! I get to see the ducks a lot though

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wish we had a pro team close to me! I get to see the ducks a lot though


Oregon?

I like living in houston. There are 3 major teams within 12 miles of my apartment! Astros, Rockets, and the Texans. I am a Saints fan so don't make many Texans games.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Oregon?
> 
> I like living in houston. There are 3 major teams within 12 miles of my apartment! Astros, Rockets, and the Texans. I am a Saints fan so don't make many Texans games.


Yep in Oregon bro

----------


## RaginCajun

Just destroyed my legs!!!

I could barely walk down the stairs

Massage scheduled for tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just destroyed my legs!!!
> 
> I could barely walk down the stairs
> 
> Massage scheduled for tomorrow


Sounds like a good training session. What exercises did you do and how many sets?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like a good training session. What exercises did you do and how many sets?


10 minutes warmup on bike and then stretch.

Did 5 sets on leg press 2 warm up 3 working sets 

Did 4 sets on leg ext machine, 1 warm up 3 working sets 

Then did some leg curls 3 sets, 1 feel set 2 working sets

Calf raises 2 sets to failure 

Lower back raises 3 sets of 10

I try to switch it up some with machines and free weights. Next week I do legs will be squats, deads, good mornings, and lunges!

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice training session. I like seeing other training routines just to get new ideas

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice training session. I like seeing other training routines just to get new ideas


Check out Marcus's diary in the lounge. Lots of good stuff in there!

----------


## RaginCajun

Light upper body workout

Bout to head to massage

----------


## Bio-Active

> Light upper body workout
> 
> Bout to head to massage


Good luck with the massage brother  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good luck with the massage brother


Massage was painfully good

She said my IT band and vastus lateralis are stuck together. My quads hurt like hell right now

----------


## Bio-Active

> Massage was painfully good
> 
> She said my IT band and vastus lateralis are stuck together. My quads hurt like hell right now


But you will feel so much better in a couple days  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Just hit a steam and the hot tub.

Def feeling sore today from everything.

Need to really stretch tonight

Time to start prepping for the week

----------


## Bio-Active

Doing the prep work is the only way to be sure you will keep your nutrition in check during the busy work week. Good job!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doing the prep work is the only way to be sure you will keep your nutrition in check during the busy work week. Good job!


You are so right! 

I love to cook so just needed to make my ass do it! 

Bout to inject some chicken breast and them bake them up. Wanted to grill but it is raining down here. 

Baking some healthy oatmeal muffins that I can use for breakfast. Going to use apple sauce instead of oil, oats, protein powder instead of flour, egg whites, some natty pb, and raisins. Going to be an experiment!

----------


## Bio-Active

> You are so right! I love to cook so just needed to make my ass do it! Bout to inject some chicken breast and them bake them up. Wanted to grill but it is raining down here. Baking some healthy oatmeal muffins that I can use for breakfast. Going to use apple sauce instead of oil, oats, protein powder instead of flour, egg whites, some natty pb, and raisins. Going to be an experiment!


it will be interesting to see how those muffins turn out... I BBQ rain or shine I have a covered area  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> it will be interesting to see how those muffins turn out... I BBQ rain or shine I have a covered area


Wish my apartment had a covered area to BBQ at. 

Muffins look and smell great. Will put them to the test tomorrow morning.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wish my apartment had a covered area to BBQ at. Muffins look and smell great. Will put them to the test tomorrow morning.


let me know I am jealous

----------


## RaginCajun

22 minutes of fasted cardio done. Jumped on the treadmill at 15 degree incline at 3 speed. 

Noticed something today when foam rolling, legs didn't hurt so bad! I made sure to stretch really good and maybe my legs are on their way to recovery.

Will weigh in on Wednesday

----------


## Bio-Active

> 22 minutes of fasted cardio done. Jumped on the treadmill at 15 degree incline at 3 speed.
> 
> Noticed something today when foam rolling, legs didn't hurt so bad! I made sure to stretch really good and maybe my legs are on their way to recovery.
> 
> Will weigh in on Wednesday


Nice! Now that's how you burn some fat

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice! Now that's how you burn some fat


still have a ways to go!

plan on doing it again tomorrow!

----------


## Bio-Active

> still have a ways to go! plan on doing it again tomorrow!


it burns fat well... Keep up the good work I really like the motivation

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mile walk, took about 40 min. 

I wanted to go further but legs were feelin it, so I shut it down. Will be stretchin and buffin later on!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 mile walk, took about 40 min. I wanted to go further but legs were feelin it, so I shut it down. Will be stretchin and buffin later on!


you listen to music when you walk? I been taking my dog for walks was 72 here today  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> you listen to music when you walk? I been taking my dog for walks was 72 here today


Depends on my mood but yes, mainly walk/jog/run/bike with/to music. 

Weather is nice down here as well and should be this way for a while to come.

----------


## RaginCajun

33 minutes of fasted cardio on the stationary bike on level 8 hills.

----------


## Bio-Active

> 33 minutes of fasted cardio on the stationary bike on level 8 hills.


have you lost any weight yet?

----------


## RaginCajun

> have you lost any weight yet?


I think so. 

Chick I had over the other night said I looked leaner. 

Weigh in tomorrow!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I think so. Chick I had over the other night said I looked leaner. Weigh in tomorrow!


will be interesting to see how you weigh in tomorrow. I like to weigh first thing in the am after I have emptied my bladder for consistency

----------


## RaginCajun

> will be interesting to see how you weigh in tomorrow. I like to weigh first thing in the am after I have emptied my bladder for consistency


That is exactly how I do it

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 174.4 lbs, almost a 2 pound drop from last week.

Right shoulder feels funny, wondering if it is from doing chest the other day? I think it could be rotator cuff.

I am going to take today as a rest day.

----------


## bikeral

My man RC, how goes it bro.

----------


## RaginCajun

> My man RC, how goes it bro.


well holy dog shit!

it is def going over here biker!

trying to figure out this body still but getting there! work in progress

----------


## Bio-Active

> Weighed in at 174.4 lbs, almost a 2 pound drop from last week.
> 
> Right shoulder feels funny, wondering if it is from doing chest the other day? I think it could be rotator cuff.
> 
> I am going to take today as a rest day.


Nice work brother 1-2 pounds of weight loss ew is perfect! Good work.... Does the right shoulder hurt or just feel funny?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice work brother 1-2 pounds of weight loss ew is perfect! Good work.... Does the right shoulder hurt or just feel funny?


it almost feels 'dead'

not sure if a nerve is pinched or my muscles are all out of place.

feels uncomfortable when reaching for something

----------


## RaginCajun

Just finished up grilling! Chicken, portobello mushrooms, deer/turkey burgers, and a smoked deer ham! Making some sweet potato hash with roasted garlic and the smoked deer ham! 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just finished up grilling! Chicken, portobello mushrooms, deer/turkey burgers, and a smoked deer ham! Making some sweet potato hash with roasted garlic and the smoked deer ham! [/URL][/IMG]


atta boy  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

i have decided to lay off of the weights this week and give my body a rest

still focusing on diet and will weigh in tomorrow 

have not done any cardio yet this week but may do some today, all depends on what time i get off of work

----------


## Bio-Active

> i have decided to lay off of the weights this week and give my body a reststill focusing on diet and will weigh in tomorrowhave not done any cardio yet this week but may do some today, all depends on what time i get off of work


if you lay off the weights are you gong to continue the cardio?

----------


## RaginCajun

> if you lay off the weights are you gong to continue the cardio?


i plan on it. i will be traveling back home for easter so no training will be down, although i will prob be on the move the entire time. plan on trying to go fishing!so ready to maul some boiled crawfish!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> i plan on it. i will be traveling back home for easter so no training will be down, although i will prob be on the move the entire time. plan on trying to go fishing!so ready to maul some boiled crawfish!!!!


enjoy the vacation!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just did a lil walk/run, 2.5 miles in 30 minutes.

Legs are tight, feels like I have just squated for reps!

Chest is tight with a little asthma, typical for this time of the year. Another plague in my life!

----------


## Bio-Active

Stay motivated you will be surprised how many extra calories you burn by just going on those extra walks Ed

----------


## RaginCajun

> Stay motivated you will be surprised how many extra calories you burn by just going on those extra walks Ed


I am def still motivated!

I enjoy eating so eating 6-7 times a day works perfect for me. Just need to keep my arse in the kitchen!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am def still motivated! I enjoy eating so eating 6-7 times a day works perfect for me. Just need to keep my arse in the kitchen!


yeah the cooking can be a pain but just remember YOU are worth it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 174.0 lbs. only about a half pound from last week.

Could be holding some water still from the weekend but who knows.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Weighed in at 174.0 lbs. only about a half pound from last week. Could be holding some water still from the weekend but who knows.


1/2 pound is still moving in the right direction

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1/2 pound is still moving in the right direction


yeah and the fact that i did not do any training at all prior to yesterday ain't bad. i am ready for the weekend to visit with family and friends. when i get back on sunday night, it is on for next week!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> yeah and the fact that i did not do any training at all prior to yesterday ain't bad. i am ready for the weekend to visit with family and friends. when i get back on sunday night, it is on for next week!!!!!!!!


never underestimate the power of proper nutrition. You would be surprised what you can do with proper nutrition without training as hard. Your little vacation will serve as a nice break and you will be nice and refreshed to get back at it  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

1 hour 5 minutes of walking

Back to the grind!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 1 hour 5 minutes of walking
> 
> Back to the grind!


Welcome back!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Welcome back!!


glad to be back but man home was so fun! time for me to get back to some fat burning!

----------


## Bio-Active

> glad to be back but man home was so fun! time for me to get back to some fat burning!


Its good to have those breaks for your mind and rest the body but now you know what you need to do  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Its good to have those breaks for your mind and rest the body but now you know what you need to do


need to really focus on diet and training! wanting to ramp up the cardio!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> need to really focus on diet and training! wanting to ramp up the cardio!!!!!!


you know what to do bro and I will be watching over  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> you know what to do bro and I will be watching over


thanks! need to hit the grocery store this evening so i can cook stuff for the week. did not have time yesterday with all the travelling.

----------


## Bio-Active

> thanks! need to hit the grocery store this evening so i can cook stuff for the week. did not have time yesterday with all the travelling.


I was in a pinch today so i picked up a couple rotisserie chickens. Its not ideal but carbs are much easier to prepare then protein in a pinch.

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked for 70 minutes.

Still need to go to the store! Got home late.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I was in a pinch today so i picked up a couple rotisserie chickens. Its not ideal but carbs are much easier to prepare then protein in a pinch.


I guess I could do that but those things have just as much fat in them as protein.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I guess I could do that but those things have just as much fat in them as protein.


right I only did it cause I ran out of time to cook more protein. I don't eat the skin  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cardio complete. Mixed in there was 10 reps of stairs, went to the park.

----------


## RaginCajun

Left calf is bothering me so gonna take a break tomorrow morning.

----------


## miked187

so where is BF at these days?

----------


## RaginCajun

> so where is BF at these days?


i am sitting right around 17%. it is going to take some hard work to get lower from here. this is where my body likes to stay at

----------


## RaginCajun

Left calf is jacked up!

Hoping it will loosen up soon as I want to be active this weekend. Planning on going cycling 

My body hates me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great day yesterday in the woods.

Prob walked a total of 6 miles, with two of those miles being walked with 50 lb sacs of corn.

Shot at some hogs but couldn't tell if I hit or not.

Also, got to shot my bow for the first time, back muscles are a little sore today.

Left calf is still tight as all hell. Might try to walk today but that will be about it.

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice work brother. It's always nice to get outdoors and burning some extra calories us a bonus  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice work brother. It's always nice to get outdoors and burning some extra calories us a bonus


I would like to know how much I burned. 

I forgot to mention that I used an 8 ft pole saw to cut branches and limbs. Did that for almost an hour. 

Forearms were on fire!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I would like to know how much I burned. 
> 
> I forgot to mention that I used an 8 ft pole saw to cut branches and limbs. Did that for almost an hour. 
> 
> Forearms were on fire!


You burned plenty of calories bro

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked for an hour and a half today, right at 5 miles. 

Only thing I ate today was two fresh picked blackberries, so basically still fasting.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Walked for an hour and a half today, right at 5 miles. Only thing I ate today was two fresh picked blackberries, so basically still fasting.


now we are back at it brother. I had a cheat meal today! First one in a while. It was pretty good forgot how good crappy food tastes

----------


## RaginCajun

> now we are back at it brother. I had a cheat meal today! First one in a while. It was pretty good forgot how good crappy food tastes


I will be doing the same here today, pizza is on my menu! Haven't had it in about two months, and may grab some ice cream since it has been about that long for it as well. 

Will be grilling today! Wild hog steaks, wild hog ribs, wild hog pork chops, and some deer sausage. Also will throw some fresh pineapple on the pit if I have any room

----------


## Bio-Active

I haven't had pizza in about 6 years! I used to eat it all the time wasn't favorite food before this lifestyle

----------


## RaginCajun

> I haven't had pizza in about 6 years! I used to eat it all the time wasn't favorite food before this lifestyle


Damn, 6 years, that's impressive!

I crave the stuff!  I love to make it also, especially with wild game.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Damn, 6 years, that's impressive!
> 
> I crave the stuff! I love to make it also, especially with wild game.


After i while i just got used to not having the dirty food and found a lot of clean food that i really like. Now i feel kind of dirty when i cheat...

----------


## RaginCajun

> After i while i just got used to not having the dirty food and found a lot of clean food that i really like. Now i feel kind of dirty when i cheat...


Haha!

I feel ya. I love to cook so I try to not make it boring. Making me find the kitchen again is gonna make the fat slowly get off of me.

----------


## RaginCajun

3.5 mile walk, took about an hour. 

Legs are tight so plan to foam roll and stretch really well. My back is sore from swinging that 8 ft pole saw. I want to see what it feels like to have normal, not tight legs to walk/run on. Maybe someday

----------


## slfmade

Just wanted to stop in and let you know that you should give bowfishing a try. It looks fun. LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just wanted to stop in and let you know that you should give bowfishing a try. It looks fun. LOL Video Link: http://youtu.be/Hqpz_dSQD8U



Looks like if I ever get married, that where I want my bachelor party!

I want to make that old bow that my buddy's dad gave me into one!

----------


## slfmade

It's pretty fun. I was really into it a few years ago and for whatever reason stopped. I might have to go out again this summer.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's pretty fun. I was really into it a few years ago and for whatever reason stopped. I might have to go out again this summer.


if you make it down my way, I'll go with ya

----------


## slfmade

> if you make it down my way, I'll go with ya


Probably not this summer. Too much going on, but maybe late next year. BrownGirl and I have been talking lately about a possible move to Houston In late 2015/early 2016. There's some really good anesthesia fellowship programs at Texas Medical Center and if she gets into to one then we'll be moving that way.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Probably not this summer. Too much going on, but maybe late next year. BrownGirl and I have been talking lately about a possible move to Houston In late 2015/early 2016. There's some really good anesthesia fellowship programs at Texas Medical Center and if she gets into to one then we'll be moving that way.


Sounds like a plan!

----------


## RaginCajun

Going to fast for a while today, on the road for work today

Kind of broke the fast with a tablespoon of sugar free cream in my coffee, but that is going to be it til at least 12-1. 

As hard as it will be, I'm going to lay off my legs today.

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked about a mile so far, so much for taking it easy!

Just had 5 blackberries right off the vine.

----------


## RaginCajun

Like I said, so much for taking it easy!

Walked for 70 minutes, bout 3.5 miles

----------


## Bio-Active

> Like I said, so much for taking it easy!
> 
> Walked for 70 minutes, bout 3.5 miles


Nice! It was 85 here today it's sunset now taking my dog out for a walk

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit some golf balls on the range for about 45-60 min yesterday. Found my groove for a while with my driver, which usually plagues me! Just hope to find that groove again when playing.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hit some golf balls on the range for about 45-60 min yesterday. Found my groove for a while with my driver, which usually plagues me! Just hope to find that groove again when playing.


man I miss getting out and golfing! Wish I had more time

----------


## RaginCajun

> man I miss getting out and golfing! Wish I had more time


same here! i played pretty much everyday back in high school if i wasn't hunting or fishing. i used to be pretty good, but might only play twice a year now!

----------


## Bio-Active

> same here! i played pretty much everyday back in high school if i wasn't hunting or fishing. i used to be pretty good, but might only play twice a year now!


yeah I was the same way. Used to be ok... Now I can still drive the ball pretty well but I am terrible at putting

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah I was the same way. Used to be ok... Now I can still drive the ball pretty well but I am terrible at putting


i am the opposite! my short game is still good but my long came is like splattered cat shit!

----------


## Bio-Active

> i am the opposite! my short game is still good but my long came is like splattered cat shit!


lol it's a game I love to hate!

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol it's a game I love to hate!


exactly! only you can make yourself better and there is a new challenge every shot!

----------


## kcwebguy

Bikini Bow Fishing is the Shit! LOL

----------


## Bio-Active

> exactly! only you can make yourself better and there is a new challenge every shot!


Yes I just have to get out and practice putting and chipping more!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just destroyed my legs! 

Really focused on form and glutes, they are def weak. It will be something that I will be focusing on.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just destroyed my legs! 
> 
> Really focused on form and glutes, they are def weak. It will be something that I will be focusing on.


I been hitting the legs hard too. Its a great way to burn extra calories since its such a big muscle group

----------


## RaginCajun

> I been hitting the legs hard too. Its a great way to burn extra calories since its such a big muscle group


I am hoping it will help out with these tight muscles that are over worked and strengthen them

----------


## RaginCajun

Shooting my bow, and damn it's a great workout!

My right bicep is burning!

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked for 75 minutes

----------


## Bio-Active

> Walked for 75 minutes


Good work buddy just finished breakfast and getting ready to hit the gym. Chest tri's and cardio after

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs are super sore today, can barely move to stretch.

Guess I over did it some and prob only should have done two sets of everything instead of 3. 

It will prob take a few days to get the soreness out.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Legs are super sore today, can barely move to stretch. Guess I over did it some and prob only should have done two sets of everything instead of 3. It will prob take a few days to get the soreness out.


in a sick and twisted sort of way I look forward to the days of being sore like that  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> in a sick and twisted sort of way I look forward to the days of being sore like that


It's great but I want to get out and run! Can't hardly walk over here!

----------


## Bio-Active

It has loosened up my hip flexors working legs

----------


## RaginCajun

> It has loosened up my hip flexors working legs


That is one of my problems, along with all the rest!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just finished walking 75 minutes, bout 3.5 miles

----------


## RaginCajun

Prepping food for the week:

Wild hog/beef burgers, chicken boobies, baked zucchini topped Parmesan cheese and Roma tomato, sweet potatoes, and boiled eggs

----------


## Bio-Active

> Prepping food for the week:
> 
> Wild hog/beef burgers, chicken boobies, baked zucchini topped Parmesan cheese and Roma tomato, sweet potatoes, and boiled eggs


Nice work brother.... It's the only way to make sure you are getting the food you need during the work week!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice work brother.... It's the only way to make sure you are getting the food you need during the work week!


that is correct! it is the only way to keep me in line!

----------


## RaginCajun

legs are still sore and tight as hell. i will stretch periodically at work but will get a good stretch tonight. still can't figure if i want to lay off this evening or not.

----------


## Bio-Active

> legs are still sore and tight as hell. i will stretch periodically at work but will get a good stretch tonight. still can't figure if i want to lay off this evening or not.


How many days a week are you training and what is the split?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How many days a week are you training and what is the split?


to be honest, i am training when my body allows me to. saturday was the first time i touched weights in 3 weeks. i am wanting to do some upper body lifting but my right elbow (tendonitis) is bothering me. mainly just trying to focus on whatever cardio my body can handle and diet. trying to get in an upper body workout in this week, but will have to see how my body feels.

----------


## RaginCajun

Rested the past two days, and legs feel today like I ran 10 miles yesterday! They feel tired. I def need to stretch more but damn, I didn't even go heavy with the weights!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit some golf balls today for about an hour. Plan on doing AM cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

really have been eating pretty damn clean now for about a month and i have maybe lost a pound of fat. weight seems to be the same but looking a little leaner i guess. still need to go get my hormones tested, i believe that has a lot to do with my ability to burn fat. i know that i need to step up the lifting and cardio but i am trying not to take steps backwards in regards to injury. my legs are finally feeling somewhat looser (worked them last saturday!) and hoping to get these knots out of my calves, they feel like eggs!

----------


## Bio-Active

> really have been eating pretty damn clean now for about a month and i have maybe lost a pound of fat. weight seems to be the same but looking a little leaner i guess. still need to go get my hormones tested, i believe that has a lot to do with my ability to burn fat. i know that i need to step up the lifting and cardio but i am trying not to take steps backwards in regards to injury. my legs are finally feeling somewhat looser (worked them last saturday!) and hoping to get these knots out of my calves, they feel like eggs!


judt remember you are running a marathon not a hundred meter dash. You are always inching along

----------


## RaginCajun

> judt remember you are running a marathon not a hundred meter dash. You are always inching along


i know but the inches feel like miles!

----------


## RaginCajun

Biked 14.5 miles, took 69 minutes. Felt good to get on the bike again. I look forward to riding again next time. Vroooooooommm!

----------


## Bio-Active

> i know but the inches feel like miles!


Lol but it gives you something to work towards. I if you met all your goals tomorrow what would you have left to do?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol but it gives you something to work towards. I if you met all your goals tomorrow what would you have left to do?


Maintain it and grow bigger!

Be able to do a triathlon again!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Maintain it and grow bigger!
> 
> Be able to do a triathlon again!


Lol.... I know brother but you see the point of inching along cause it will never be good enough!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol.... I know brother but you see the point of inching along cause it will never be good enough!


So true!

In the woods right now, having a few beers. 

Actually watching a doe eat some feed I put out right this second! Hoping some hogs come out

----------


## Bio-Active

> So true!
> 
> In the woods right now, having a few beers. 
> 
> Actually watching a doe eat some feed I put out right this second! Hoping some hogs come out


Beers??????

----------


## RaginCajun

> Beers??????


Yes sir

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes sir


Lol just giving you a hard time... You just cannot do that very often

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol just giving you a hard time... You just cannot do that very often


Oh I know!

Walked another 2.5-3 miles.

I'm spent, long day

----------


## RaginCajun

Prepping food for the week.

I have been thinking, time to go back to some old workouts and do high reps. Time to get my conditioning back. 

M/W/F - circuit training with kettle bells in the AM and cardio in the evenings if I get off of work early enough

T/Th - cardio cardio cardio

Weekends - long bike ride and whatever else may happen.

----------


## Bio-Active

Its good to change things up as often as you feel the need. I like to every 4-6 weeks

----------


## RaginCajun

> Its good to change things up as often as you feel the need. I like to every 4-6 weeks


While riding my bike yesterday, I felt the need to turn it up a notch! No heavy lifting so I won't stay sore all week. 

And I need the switch!

----------


## Bio-Active

> While riding my bike yesterday, I felt the need to turn it up a notch! No heavy lifting so I won't stay sore all week. 
> 
> And I need the switch!


Good job burning calories is burning calories. It was a lot easier when we were younger and much more active

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout this AM:

7 min warmup, then stretch, then 3 rounds of the following:

10 goblet squats
10 kettle swings
10 push-ups 
10 sit-ups 
10 over the head ball throws
10 walking lunges
10 high pulls

Felt good to get my heart pumping and keep it pumping throughout. May have to scale back some with elbow tendonitis, but I can switch something's up to try to save it.

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of fasted cardio.

Did 30 on the bike and 20 on the treadmill

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice work brother keep at it

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an upper body workout this morning. Felt good, elbow is holding up for now. I do feel somewhat lacking energy, but hard to tell cuz I had some Benadryl last night.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did an upper body workout this morning. Felt good, elbow is holding up for now. I do feel somewhat lacking energy, but hard to tell cuz I had some Benadryl last night.


keep at it I am upping my cardio to 2 timed Ed. Post training in the am and then again at night before bed

----------


## RaginCajun

> keep at it I am upping my cardio to 2 timed Ed. Post training in the am and then again at night before bed


i am trying to get to doing twoadays, but my legs are not there yet

----------


## Bio-Active

> i am trying to get to doing twoadays, but my legs are not there yet


20 to 30 minutes right after weights and then cardio at night is the easiest way for me to get in 2 a day

----------


## RaginCajun

> 20 to 30 minutes right after weights and then cardio at night is the easiest way for me to get in 2 a day


i want to do cardio after workouts in the morning, but usually don't have the time. i almost went out for a walk last night but it started raining. my legs are starting to get looser everyday, i have been using a small rubber ball and have been grinding on my legs. hurts like hell, but it is slowly working.

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice... I am taking advantage if the 85 degree weather here and taking my dog for walks every night

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice... I am taking advantage if the 85 degree weather here and taking my dog for walks every night


it is really nice here at the moment, a windy 69 degrees! if it weren't my project manager/buddy's bday, i would go walk this evening. heading to the Lastros game tonight.

----------


## Bio-Active

> it is really nice here at the moment, a windy 69 degrees! if it weren't my project manager/buddy's bday, i would go walk this evening. heading to the Lastros game tonight.


its about 90 here. I wish I could trade with you. Hopefully it cools down tonight so I can get out there with my dog. Right now it's just to warm for him

----------


## RaginCajun

> its about 90 here. I wish I could trade with you. Hopefully it cools down tonight so I can get out there with my dog. Right now it's just to warm for him


what kind of dog? i wish i had time and a bigger place for a dog.

----------


## Bio-Active

> what kind of dog? i wish i had time and a bigger place for a dog.


i have a 75 lb 3 year old Pitbull

----------


## RaginCajun

> i have a 75 lb 3 year old Pitbull


Nice!

I really wish I had time to have a dog. The breed I have been looking at is German shorthaired pointer. Very active dog so would def need a house.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice! I really wish I had time to have a dog. The breed I have been looking at is German shorthaired pointer. Very active dog so would def need a house.


they do require a lot of attention

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, plans changed and no one is going to the game so looks like I am heading out on a stroll

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minute walk

----------


## RaginCajun

Decided to lay off this morning from cardio, having back spasms. I worked it pretty good yesterday. Hopefully it will get better and I can hit up some cardio later this evening.

----------


## RaginCajun

Still having back spasms, bout to try some taurine. I have some magnesium also but too much of that upsets my stomach.

Went for a 3 mile walk this evening.

----------


## blemshow

Guys quick question ... How do you eat ur 2 eggs and 8 egg whites everyday? I fry mine but everytime I add a table spoon of olive oil which= 15g of fat ... Sometimes I have another 8 egg whites later on in the day so that alone is another 15g of fat what ways do u all eat ur eggs and whites !!!! 
Anthony

----------


## RaginCajun

> Guys quick question ... How do you eat ur 2 eggs and 8 egg whites everyday? I fry mine but everytime I add a table spoon of olive oil which= 15g of fat ... Sometimes I have another 8 egg whites later on in the day so that alone is another 15g of fat what ways do u all eat ur eggs and whites !!!! Anthony


I like to add oatmeal and make pancakes!

Check out the recipe section, plenty of things.

But mainly, I have them with sautéed peppers n onions, then top it with sirracha sauce or tiger sauce. You can also bake with egg whites.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Guys quick question ... How do you eat ur 2 eggs and 8 egg whites everyday? I fry mine but everytime I add a table spoon of olive oil which= 15g of fat ... Sometimes I have another 8 egg whites later on in the day so that alone is another 15g of fat what ways do u all eat ur eggs and whites !!!! Anthony


i just scramble them up and eat them

----------


## blemshow

I tried them in a Pyrex dish and baked till cooked. Turned out real nice -15 grams of fat wooh!! When you say scramble do you mean scramble and eat raw ?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I tried them in a Pyrex dish and baked till cooked. Turned out real nice -15 grams of fat wooh!! When you say scramble do you mean scramble and eat raw ?


no, i just spray some coconut oil in my skillet and pour the egg white in and scramble! i do eat/drink them raw, the pasteurized ones, out of the cartons. gives you the worst farts in the world! i can clear out my whole office!!!

----------


## blemshow

Haha I'm no stranger to the post egg white bombs!! Mom was choking while driving a few days ago! :Stick Out Tongue:  awesome thanks a lot I think iv got my cut down pack now!!

Anthony

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haha I'm no stranger to the post egg white bombs!! Mom was choking while driving a few days ago! awesome thanks a lot I think iv got my cut down pack now!! Anthony


My advice to you is to start a thread and post up a diet and let people help. It will also help keep you motivated and consistent, which the magic to all of this!

----------


## RaginCajun

16 mile bike ride, took 1.25 hours

----------


## RaginCajun

Saw some ladies by the pool soooooooo.......heading out there shortly!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout complete, here it is.

3 Rounds of:

10 Goblet squats
10 push-ups
10 sit-ups 
10 side wall throws (each side)
Plank for 30 secs
10 walking lunges
10 wood chops (each side)
10 front raises

Was dripping with sweat after finishing. Hoping to get some cardio in tonight.

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of cardio done! Walked/jogged 2.5 miles.

----------


## RaginCajun

I did some walking around on Tuesday, prob did 2 miles in boots. 

Heading down to Grand Isle for the weekend to fish in the Speckle Trout Rodeo! Even took a day off of work so I can have at least a 3 day weekend! So ready to be on a boat and hopefully fill the freezer with meat!

----------


## blemshow

Fish on baby

----------


## RaginCajun

Loaded up the freezer with speckled trout and some flounder! Gigging flounder at night was so fun!!! Weekends like this one make me home sick!

----------


## bikeral

What up RC? See you are still at it. Tear it up bud.

----------


## RaginCajun

> What up RC? See you are still at it. Tear it up bud.


sup bud! dealing with some family issues at the moment, trying to find the time to workout. hoping to get some cardio in this evening.

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of swimming. Right shoulder gave me some issues, thinking I need to do some rotator cuff work

----------


## RaginCajun

Just finished this workout, whole body is shaking!

It is called, 300, used a 10lb kettlebell.

Consists of this:

One handed kb swing (50 reps each arm)
One handed snatch (25 reps each arm)
One handed clean n press (25 reps each arm)
Reverse lunges, weight in hand that leg goes back (25 reps each leg)
One handed squat thrusters (25 reps each arm)

Took me 21 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked for 65 minutes

----------


## Bio-Active

Good to see your still working hard brother  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good to see your still working hard brother


I still socialize (drink too much beer) too much and that is what hinders my progress. Besides having a body that doesn't want to let you train!

Best is yet to come!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I still socialize (drink too much beer) too much and that is what hinders my progress. Besides having a body that doesn't want to let you train!
> 
> Best is yet to come!


The whole idea is to have balance. Most people do not want to put the work In to look like a pro bb. That is overwhelming but you can look pretty darn good with the right balance of nutrition cheat meals and good old training! Your right the best is coming. I guess what I meant is most people do not realize the work it takes to look like a pro. To be honest if you have any other responsibility it's almost not possible

----------


## RaginCajun

> The whole idea is to have balance. Most people do not want to put the work In to look like a pro bb. That is overwhelming but you can look pretty darn good with the right balance of nutrition cheat meals and good old training! Your right the best is coming. I guess what I meant is most people do not realize the work it takes to look like a pro. To be honest if you have any other responsibility it's almost not possible


yes, i understand that completely! i just want to get as close as i can to your avi! i still need to go get my hormones and blood tested.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 min of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Feel lazy this week!

Legs are tight and uncomfortable

Diet has not been great but not terrible. 

Still chugging along nonetheless

----------


## blemshow

Aha keep doing it!, I just started my Hvac career. Loving it but it's hard to be the gym rat I once was :Frown:  at least I'm doing active "cardio" everyday now... If I don't keep my cals high ill quickly turn into a bag of milk.

Anthony

----------


## RaginCajun

14 minutes of swimming, did 550 yards. right shoulder felt dead after about 10 minutes, i grinded the rest out! not sure if my labrum is jacked up or my rotator cuff muscles are weak.

----------


## RaginCajun

Ran a mile, walked 1.3 miles. 

Looks like I am going to start back doing triathlon training for now and see how my body holds up. Going to have to ease into the running.

Let the party begin!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bike 10 miles, avg 13 mph. Had one mile where I held 17 but could not sustain it yet. Took about 45 minutes.

Off day tomorrow, prob will just stretch/hot tub

----------


## RaginCajun

was suppose to ride yesterday, but chose not to because my body sucks! my legs are riddled with knots! not sure if it is lactic acid buildup or what. still reading a lot about magnesium, but it is really tough to get a lot of magnesium with out it tearing up your stomach. i am suppose to swim and run today, but not sure if i will be able to with all this tightness in my muscles. i want to fvckin train so bad! i want to go balls to wall! it kills me that i cannot train the way i really want to! my head is into it, while my body just sucks! weigh the same as i have for the past 3 months, 175 lbs. i guess i need to consult a physician and get some blood work to see what is going on with me.

----------


## blemshow

Sorry to hear about that. Well there's always Epsom salt which is magnesium. Pour it in a bath and relaxe. It does wonders for the body and mind

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry to hear about that. Well there's always Epsom salt which is magnesium. Pour it in a bath and relaxe. It does wonders for the body and mind


Thanks! 

I'll have to figure something out as I cannot keep going on like this!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sorry to read u haven't found relief to those knots. Dead Sea salt soaks. It does wonders. Seriously. But seems you need to find out why your body likes to get twisted.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry to read u haven't found relief to those knots. Dead Sea salt soaks. It does wonders. Seriously. But seems you need to find out why your body likes to get twisted.


Maybe because I have a sick twisted mind! Muuuuuhahahahahahaha!!!!!

Thanks babe, and the Dead Sea salts is on my grocery list.

I will figure this think out eventually

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam for 35 minutes today, 1000 yards.

----------


## RaginCajun

Walk for 45 minutes

----------


## Bio-Active

Glad to see you are still at it brother  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to see you are still at it brother


Thanks, doing what I can.

If and when I get these legs in order, watch out!

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam for 20 minutes, not sure how far, prob bout 600-700 yards

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice.... I changed up my training to night time. Seems to be helping physically and mentally.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice.... I changed up my training to night time. Seems to be helping physically and mentally.


if i can get to sleep on time, i would rather the mornings because the pool/weights usually isn't crowded. that is good that it is helping you in those two ways. i have a lil family vacation this weekend so i will prob not be eating too well, but after that, it is back on. i have changed some of the ways i eat in the past few days. i have been reading a lot about magnesium and how i can incorporate it more into my diet. i have added more fresh fruit, nuts, and veggies in my diet and have cut out the breads for now. i don't think i have a gluten allergy or anything but something was making my body more acidic. i am now eating more foods that have more magnesium in them, and it seems to be helping. now, if i can get all of these knots out of my legs, watch out! i am slowly working on it and hoping that eating this way (more alkaline) will help me with these troubles. i am shooting for a small triathlon in october

----------


## Bio-Active

Don't blame you a bit for cutting out the bread. The reason I changed things up to at night for now is we had a new gym open closer to my house and its not very busy at night. Half the amount of people are there at 6pm then my other gym at 4am! They have real good equipment too  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Don't blame you a bit for cutting out the bread. The reason I changed things up to at night for now is we had a new gym open closer to my house and its not very busy at night. Half the amount of people are there at 6pm then my other gym at 4am! They have real good equipment too



i wish my gym wasn't crowded in the evenings!


hit it hard!

----------


## RaginCajun

after a great weekend with the family in orange beach, it is time to get back to the grind. i played golf for the first time in a year and shot 92. shot 52 on the front then got into a groove and shot 40 on the back. i missed 3 birdie putts in a row, so it could have been lower on the back! hoping to see if i can start playing at least once a week so that i can stay in that groove!

diet was on point today: 40 pro/ 35 carb/ 25 fat

still have knots all in my calves so trying to see what i will be able to do, training wise. i will prob stick to swimming, stretching, and trying to grind these knots out!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

That's the one thing I have noticed with my golf game. I have to play often to get better. Sounds like a good time! Good to see you back to the grind  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's the one thing I have noticed with my golf game. I have to play often to get better. Sounds like a good time! Good to see you back to the grind


yeah man, i miss the game! still trying to get these knots out of my legs/calves! plan on going swimming tonight

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam 1250 yards, took 22 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam 750 yards, took about 16 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Got fired up and did legs today at the gym! I could barely walk down the stairs, my knees were wobbling! Felt good to get back in the gym and do some weights.

Workout:

4 sets of squats (damn I am weak, did light weight)
Adduction machine 3 sets
Abduction machine 4 sets
Dead lifts 4 sets
Foam rolled, this hurt!!!

Just had a PWO protein shake, off to go walk for some cardio. Hope my legs hold up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked for 2.2 miles, slow pace, took 39 minutes.

----------


## RaginCajun

Body and legs are sore as hell from yesterday. Just walked 3.9 miles, took a little over an hour.

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 4 miles, legs are fried

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Walked 4 miles, legs are fried


Hi. See u still moving. This is good  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hi. See u still moving. This is good


Hi there!

I can't keep still!

Even if I was in a wheel chair I would still be moving! Haha!

Can't keep me down!

----------


## oldnsedentary

> weigh the same as i have for the past 3 months, 175 lbs. i guess i need to consult a physician and get some blood work to see what is going on with me.


Well, this is the diet section. What is your diet?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well, this is the diet section. What is your diet?


I have been trying to stick to this:

----------


## oldnsedentary

How did you end up so high on sugars?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How did you end up so high on sugars?


from fruit. i have not been able to train like i want because of all these knots. i am ready to get back to two a day training bad! i think once i can get back to regular training, the weight will start to drop off. i also still need to go get blood work done. been saying it for way too long so looking for a doctor that is on my insurance plan.

----------


## oldnsedentary

I looked back several pages, but I cannot discern what your health issue is. What's wrong?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I looked back several pages, but I cannot discern what your health issue is. What's wrong?


my body is riddled with muscle knots, mainly my legs. it feels as if i have eggs in my calves! it is almost as they are in a constant state of contraction or something. what sucks is, if i rest, my muscles tighten up even worse. to be honest, i really do not know what is going on with out going get some blood work done. i have tried massages, but i tighten back up so quickly so i feel i waste money there. i think magnesium is somehow the culprit. either my body is not processing it correctly or something to that nature. my tendons in my legs just seem to stay really really tight. my mind wants to train like an animal, but my body will not let me!

----------


## blemshow

Have you tried epsoms salt yet!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have you tried epsoms salt yet!!!!


yes, but i don't think long enough for it to be effective. my knots are very deep and very hard. feels like eggs. i will have to try some again when i get back from fishing. i just hate sitting in a tub! haha

----------


## blemshow

Yea something about the tub feels childish :Stick Out Tongue: ... Well my man all I can recommend is laser therapy. Only the laser can get deep into the muscle. If you find the right place they will cover it under physio therapy. My moms been In pain for years and just recently discovered this, she now swears by it. Good luck bro keep me posted. Btw I got stabbed in the face a year ago and did the laser therapy at low doses. Helped allt you can barley tell now so it isn't a Gimmic!!

----------


## oldnsedentary

I am going to ask a basic and obvious question, but have you been to a doctor?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am going to ask a basic and obvious question, but have you been to a doctor?



Nope, I sure have not.

I'm in the works of looking for one around me.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yea something about the tub feels childish... Well my man all I can recommend is laser therapy. Only the laser can get deep into the muscle. If you find the right place they will cover it under physio therapy. My moms been In pain for years and just recently discovered this, she now swears by it. Good luck bro keep me posted. Btw I got stabbed in the face a year ago and did the laser therapy at low doses. Helped allt you can barley tell now so it isn't a Gimmic!!


Holy hell, stabbed in the face!


I will look into it, thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i am finally going to see a doctor on wednesday. she is an alternative medicine specialist, mainly oriental medicine. i figure it is a start to see what someone says. she also looks like she does sports medicine and men's health, so i will see about talking to her about hormones also. i def need to get blood work done.

----------


## RaginCajun

Still looking for a doctor to see as she was not what I was expecting.

Back to the drawing board!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio on stationary bike. Still all knotted up! I hit the foam roller and need to do so daily. I can manage what I did today, so may try that for a while until I can see a doctor and figure out the culprit.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just ran a night 5k race with a chick! Legs held up, did it in 33 minutes!!!!

Fukk yeah!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio and a dip in the hot tub to soak these poor legs

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 2 miles in the heat!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio on stationary bike. Legs feel somewhat better? Not sure if it is from me being more active, or these pills I found labeled Leg cramps. Ingredients in the pills are just herbs and what not, but other than being more active, that is the only difference I had since Saturday morning. I also soaked in some Epson salt last night.

----------


## lovbyts

> 45 minutes of fasted cardio on stationary bike. Legs feel somewhat better? Not sure if it is from me being more active, or these pills I found labeled Leg cramps. Ingredients in the pills are just herbs and what not, but other than being more active, that is the only difference I had since Saturday morning.* I also soaked in some Epson salt last night*.


That can make a significant difference by itself. 

I did almost 10 minutes of cardio this morning. That's almost 10 minutes more than usual.  :Smilie:  I'm TRYING to add cardio (starting today) at least 3x a week.

Looks like you have been doing good. Keep up the hard work.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That can make a significant difference by itself. I did almost 10 minutes of cardio this morning. That's almost 10 minutes more than usual.  I'm TRYING to add cardio (starting today) at least 3x a week. Looks like you have been doing good. Keep up the hard work.


Thanks lov!

Doing what I can!

----------


## lovbyts

> Thanks lov!
> 
> Doing what I can!


Have you gone in for any more deep tissue massages? I now it's not cheap here. When I go to Thailand I get them every other day because it's like $7, $11 with a tip for a full 1hr GOOD massage. Happy endings are a little extra. lol

The hot bath can help a lot and if it does especially with the Epson salts then you are probably missing something in your diet. I remember reading about it but forget right now. I'm sure you can find it on google but it sounds like you have been fighting this cramping or being sore for way to long.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have you gone in for any more deep tissue massages? I now it's not cheap here. When I go to Thailand I get them every other day because it's like $7, $11 with a tip for a full 1hr GOOD massage. Happy endings are a little extra. lol The hot bath can help a lot and if it does especially with the Epson salts then you are probably missing something in your diet. I remember reading about it but forget right now. I'm sure you can find it on google but it sounds like you have been fighting this cramping or being sore for way to long.


I have always wanted to go to Thailand for a real GOOD massage! I have tried them, but they are expensive and only help some. 

I think I am either deficient in magnesium or calcium, or something to that nature. I have been adding in more fresh fruit lately and more green veggies. Still need to get some blood work done to confirm

----------


## lovbyts

If you ever go you will be amazed at how some little 5' 2" 90 lbs girl can push, pull and twist you knot knows and apply pressure like a 400lbs sumo wrestler but at the same time feel so good. lol

The Philippines massage places are even better. They are more up scale with very nice hot or dry sauna or jacuzzi tubs you can use 20 minutes before or after you massage that is not part of the 1hr massage but included in the price. They also provide you with a personal assistant before and after who brings you your tea after your massage and shower supplies. Yeah all this for about $12?

A buddy of mine who lives in Philippines had a massage student who would come over 2 or 3x a week to give him and his wife massage to earn a little extra cash. When I was staying with him I of course took advantage of her, I mean of the service and also got massage in my bedroom for about $7, $10 with tip but I was told I was paying to much. lol

----------


## Chicagotarsier

I pay 100 peso for an hour of a reflexologist (certified massage person in phils). Tip a 100 and they are happy to come back.

In the Phils those lil bstds put their feet up on the wall and their elbow in my back and full force with their body..Hurts like a Dickens but 2 hours later..wow..what a difference.

Just due to affordable massages in the phils makes the quality of living higher than what I experienced in the USA. After the massage you walk to market and buy shrimp and fish just off the boat and go home and steam with veggies...all the way around...just a great life if you have money.




> If you ever go you will be amazed at how some little 5' 2" 90 lbs girl can push, pull and twist you knot knows and apply pressure like a 400lbs sumo wrestler but at the same time feel so good. lol
> 
> The Philippines massage places are even better. They are more up scale with very nice hot or dry sauna or jacuzzi tubs you can use 20 minutes before or after you massage that is not part of the 1hr massage but included in the price. They also provide you with a personal assistant before and after who brings you your tea after your massage and shower supplies. Yeah all this for about $12?
> 
> A buddy of mine who lives in Philippines had a massage student who would come over 2 or 3x a week to give him and his wife massage to earn a little extra cash. When I was staying with him I of course took advantage of her, I mean of the service and also got massage in my bedroom for about $7, $10 with tip but I was told I was paying to much. lol

----------


## lovbyts

> I pay 100 peso for an hour of a reflexologist (certified massage person in phils). Tip a 100 and they are happy to come back.
> 
> In the Phils those lil bstds put their feet up on the wall and their elbow in my back and full force with their body..Hurts like a Dickens but 2 hours later..wow..what a difference.
> 
> Just due to affordable massages in the phils makes the quality of living higher than what I experienced in the USA. After the massage you walk to market and buy shrimp and fish just off the boat and go home and steam with veggies...all the way around...just a great life if you have money.


Yeah I know I was inflating the price a little but it also depends on where you are as in down town in the big city they charge a little more and it's tough not to tip to much when you are a newbie. Ive only been there 4x so I still consider myself green and it will be a few more years until I get to be a full time resident.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah I know I was inflating the price a little but it also depends on where you are as in down town in the big city they charge a little more and it's tough not to tip to much when you are a newbie. Ive only been there 4x so I still consider myself green and it will be a few more years until I get to be a full time resident.


 Can't wait to come visit!

----------


## RaginCajun

haven't worked out in a few days, been dealing with some vehicle issues. still having these knots and looking to get in to a doc. called one place and could not get an appointment until the 31st. i was doing some cleaning up yesterday and found some vials of tb500. i have 6, so prob will have to order some more. heading out fishing again so hoping to bring some fish back for the freezer!

----------


## lovbyts

> haven't worked out in a few days, been dealing with some vehicle issues. still having these knots and looking to get in to a doc. called one place and could not get an appointment until the 31st. i was doing some cleaning up yesterday and found some vials of tb500. i have 6, so prob will have to order some more. heading out fishing again so hoping to bring some fish back for the freezer!


LOL at you guys who find gear stashed one place or another. You need to learn to keep everything in one place. It also helps reduce the chance of anyone else finding it. Only gear I ever found was about 10, 60 mL vials that turned out to be old/bad/bunk gear meaning the 10, 60 mL vials I had throw out into the trash over a week earlier was the good stuff....  :Chairshot: 

I hope you get those knots figured out, it's really got me curious now since you have been dealing with it so long. What have the massage therapist said in the past? Anyone give any type of suggestion?

----------


## RaginCajun

> LOL at you guys who find gear stashed one place or another. You need to learn to keep everything in one place. It also helps reduce the chance of anyone else finding it. Only gear I ever found was about 10, 60 mL vials that turned out to be old/bad/bunk gear meaning the 10, 60 mL vials I had throw out into the trash over a week earlier was the good stuff....  I hope you get those knots figured out, it's really got me curious now since you have been dealing with it so long. What have the massage therapist said in the past? Anyone give any type of suggestion?


They always tell me I'm tight. Then they tell me to rest. When I rest, my muscles get tighter and I feel worse. When I am active, body feels,better but not healing up fast and muscles spasm. I need to get some blood work to rule out a few things, hypothyroid especially.

----------


## lovbyts

Oh it's tough not taking advantage of that 1st sentence you put out there but Ill be nice. "They always tell me I'm tight"

Get the blood work done so you can figure it out, it's been going on a long time already. No excuses like your car is broke down or anything like that unless you own a GMC.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh it's tough not taking advantage of that 1st sentence you put out there but Ill be nice. "They always tell me I'm tight" Get the blood work done so you can figure it out, it's been going on a long time already. No excuses like your car is broke down or anything like that unless you own a GMC.


Bahahahaha, I knew I set myself up for that one!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 15 minutes of cardio yesterday, did the elliptical and only went backwards. today, went for a 10 minute swim at lunch

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 30 min of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

20 min of fasted cardio and foam rolled. Legs are full of knots, hurts like hell to roll!

----------


## RaginCajun

doctor appointment is set for next Tuesday!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> doctor appointment is set for next Tuesday!


Yayyy!!!!! Be interesting to hear the diagnosis.

----------


## lovbyts

> Bahahahaha, I knew I set myself up for that one!


Yeah and you know I dont let many slip by.

----------


## RaginCajun

heading to the doctor here shortly, hoping she will take me serious. i just looked back at my thread here and seems as if i have been dealing with this for about 10 months! wanting/needing blood work on everything, especially thyroid and hormones. will keep yall posted

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i really didn't care for the doctor much, she did not even feel/touch my legs. she did prescribe some Flexeril (muscle relaxer) for 20 days. also, they drew some blood and ordered the following tests: CMP14+/D/PLT+TSH, SEDIMENTATION Rate-Westergreen. no hormone panels were ordered. i asked, and the only two questions she asked were if i was tired/lethargic and having libido problems. i may have to go to an independent lab to get blood drawn for hormones. guess i will await the blood tests and take the muscle relaxers and go from there.

----------


## RaginCajun

Trying to post up blood work, doc says everything ok.

----------


## RaginCajun

Blood work

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a nice upper body workout today, arms are still shaking two hours later.

Def need to do more stretching and try to drink more water hoping my body will soak it up. Seems I stay dehydrated, always thirsty. Not sure if my body processes water/electrolytes well.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What's next for your knots?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's next for your knots?


I have a lot sharp knives, thinking about cutting them bitches out!

Did some really deep stretching (yoga stuff) and legs feel a little better, but still a long ways to go.

After doing some reading, I still think there could be some type of thyroid issue going on. I get the chills for no reason at all and seems that a high bun/creatinine ratio, as well as high calcium serum, correlates to the parathyroid. 

Honestly, I don't know what to do. I am miserable in the fact that I cannot train like I want to. Head is still in it, but the body just won't let me do what I want to.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout, felt good. I def need to condition myself again, I feel out of shape. 

Stats to date, 177lbs 19-20% BF. Seems my body loves this size!

Still trucking

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio and I foam rolled. 

Knots feel somewhat looser in my legs, little improvement.

Progress nonetheless

----------


## zempey

Could the fasted cardio contribute to the tight feeling in the legs? Just curious if being empty and using knotted muscles is not allowing them the nutrients they need to loosen up. Just a theory, you know your body better than I, I was just curious if you had tried adding something pre cardio in the past.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Could the fasted cardio contribute to the tight feeling in the legs? Just curious if being empty and using knotted muscles is not allowing them the nutrients they need to loosen up. Just a theory, you know your body better than I, I was just curious if you had tried adding something pre cardio in the past.


Nope, doesn't matter. My legs have been jacked up for months. I normally eat before the gym but today, just wasn't hungry. Bout to whip up some chocolate banana peanut butter protein pancakes with sugar free syrup

----------


## RaginCajun

same weight today, 177 lbs around 20%. been grinding on my legs with all these knots and today, my legs are all bruised up! i guess i feel some relief from it and will continue to do it. i need to do cardio but trying to figure out these damn knots, don't want to set myself back any.

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs felt somewhat good today so I did the big 3 today, squats, dead lifts, and chest. Diet will get sharper and looking to cut some of the carbs and replace that with fats.

----------


## bigsjunk

GOOD LORD MAN, TAKE SOME CALCIUM CITRATE AND MAGNESIUM; please. Pretty please.
Also, that battery of tests is totaly worthless indetermining any underlying vitamin/mineral deficiencies and you should know that with your background.
Notice that sugar being a bit high? Magnesium is low, go eat some shiny nails.
Oh, and wow, I haven't even finished reading this entire post but way to go for keeping at it for 3 years and allowing us to go on the ride with you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> GOOD LORD MAN, TAKE SOME CALCIUM CITRATE AND MAGNESIUM; please. Pretty please. Also, that battery of tests is totaly worthless indetermining any underlying vitamin/mineral deficiencies and you should know that with your background. Notice that sugar being a bit high? Magnesium is low, go eat some shiny nails. Oh, and wow, I haven't even finished reading this entire post but way to go for keeping at it for 3 years and allowing us to go on the ride with you.


I take calcium and magnesium everyday. What is helping is grinding/breaking up the knots with a roller or lacrosse ball.

----------


## bigsjunk

> I have always wanted to go to Thailand for a real GOOD massage! I have tried them, but they are expensive and only help some. 
> 
> I think I am either deficient in magnesium or calcium, or something to that nature. I have been adding in more fresh fruit lately and more green veggies. Still need to get some blood work done to confirm


I'm sorry I'd read this and the subsequent posts didn't indicate that you'd begun taking mag and calc supplements.
Still like your thread though I'm sorry to hear/read that the knots haven't been figured out yet.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm sorry I'd read this and the subsequent posts didn't indicate that you'd begun taking mag and calc supplements. Still like your thread though I'm sorry to hear/read that the knots haven't been figured out yet.


 My thread is a hoot! Haha! Especially in the beginning! 

Pretty sure the knots are years of scar tissue and neglect. Breaking them up hurts like bloody hell and it is leaving my legs all bruised up, by I guess that is a sign of healing. 

Saw your post in TR's thread and seems you have been through a lot as well. I power lifted back in my college days, it was fun to compete!

----------


## RaginCajun

Def can tell I lifted weights yesterday! Back is nice and sore from doing dead lifts. Reading and more about high fat low carb diets. I have never tried keto type diets, but it seems many have success with it. Tarmyg posted a while back about a book called: The Art and Science of low Carb Performance. I am only two chapters in so far but enjoying the concept and thought process of it. Made me think differently about fats in my nutrition. Still learning my body and wanting to give this high fat low carb thing a go.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio and abs, also did some foam rolling on these legs. They are feeling better so I will continue to torture the hell out of myself!

----------


## RaginCajun

47 min of walking

Cooked a bunch of food today, so I'm prepared for the week!

----------


## tarmyg

Today I would like to congratulate you. You started this log On Thursday, 27 January 2011 and today when I am posting this it is Monday, 18 August 2014. That is a 1,300 day posting streak. That is nothing less that incredible. Congratulations!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today I would like to congratulate you. You started this log On Thursday, 27 January 2011 and today when I am posting this it is Monday, 18 August 2014. That is a 1,300 day posting streak. That is nothing less that incredible. Congratulations!!!


Thanks T! 

Pissed excellence this morning! 

Off to the gym to do cardio and roll these knots!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio done! First time I have had coffee/caffeine in a while, man am I going fast! 

As I have mentioned, I am totally switching up my diet, in which will consist of low carbs and high fat. Macros look like this: 141g of protein/139g of fat/ 20g of carbs. I will also have to remind myself to pound the H20!

----------


## Jcz85

Hey dude, I don't know shit about anything but I'm about your stats, little leaner, I try to get 50g of protein per main meal, 300g total. I'm trying to put on muscle and lean down. 

Not sure if taking whey and protein bars to help supplement is the same as eating it in meat form? Anyone know? Say I get about 100g/day of protein in powder + bar form, will my body still use it as efficiently?

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a kettlebell workout his AM, really got my blood flowing good!

Legs are getting there, still,a ways to go, but if feel they are progressing in the right direction for now

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey dude, I don't know shit about anything but I'm about your stats, little leaner, I try to get 50g of protein per main meal, 300g total. I'm trying to put on muscle and lean down. Not sure if taking whey and protein bars to help supplement is the same as eating it in meat form? Anyone know? Say I get about 100g/day of protein in powder + bar form, will my body still use it as efficiently?


you may be leaner than me, but i am still sexier! you do not need 300g of protein a day. you prob need about 200g of protein, 400g of carbs and 50-70g of fat. try that for two weeks straight and see what happens.

----------


## Jcz85

> you may be leaner than me, but i am still sexier! you do not need 300g of protein a day. you prob need about 200g of protein, 400g of carbs and 50-70g of fat. try that for two weeks straight and see what happens.


I did try that. I gained back the body fat I had lost with two weeks of solid cardio added to my weight training.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I did try that. I gained back the body fat I had lost with two weeks of solid cardio added to my weight training.


i posted in your thread

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## tarmyg

How is it feeling thus far?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How is it feeling thus far?


i feel the same as always. i am a little tired, but i did not sleep well last night and have only been averaging about 6.5 hours per night. i am liking the diet so far!!! i do miss those damn sweets, but it is not as bad as i thought, especially eating bacon and cheddar cheese everyday! i am only on the 3rd day of eating like this. i do have some questions though. do i need to be at zero carbs? i have been staying at or under 20-25g of carbs a day. i am getting confused over net carbs and just carbs in general from all the reading i have been doing. should i just shoot for under 20 grams of sugar carbs per day, or carbs altogether? only carbs i am getting came from 5 raspberries today and maybe 1g from unsweetened almond milk. other than that, the only thing sweet i may have is splenda and my protein powder in the AM, which has 4 carbs per serving, 1g sugar. thanks for pointing me in this direction.

----------


## tarmyg

> do i need to be at zero carbs?


No, never heard of anyone to need to be at zero to reach Keto adaptation. I set my goal at zero and usually end up between 10g-25g when going for adaption. After adaption I add in vegetables as my carb source to reach ~60g/day.




> i have been staying at or under 20-25g of carbs a day. i am getting confused over net carbs and just carbs in general from all the reading i have been doing. should i just shoot for under 20 grams of sugar carbs per day, or carbs altogether? only carbs i am getting came from 5 raspberries today and maybe 1g from unsweetened almond milk. other than that, the only thing sweet i may have is splenda and my protein powder in the AM, which has 4 carbs per serving, 1g sugar. thanks for pointing me in this direction.


I am going to be very surprised if those 20g-25g/day will hinder your progress towards adaptation. I only calculate net carbs as my carb sources all contains a high amount of fiber. Honestly, until you have adapted stay as low as possible, after that you can start experimenting with how high you can go and see where it breaks Ketosis.

----------


## RaginCajun

> No, never heard of anyone to need to be at zero to reach Keto adaptation. I set my goal at zero and usually end up between 10g-25g when going for adaption. After adaption I add in vegetables as my carb source to reach ~60g/day. I am going to be very surprised if those 20g-25g/day will hinder your progress towards adaptation. I only calculate net carbs as my carb sources all contains a high amount of fiber. Honestly, until you have adapted stay as low as possible, after that you can start experimenting with how high you can go and see where it breaks Ketosis.


That's what I figured, thanks! I need to go buy some keto sticks. I have stayed under 25g total for the past 3 days. Honestly, besides not sleeping well, I feel good. I also have to watch my protein intake. I am so use to eating a lot of protein, i do it almost subconsciously. I have stayed around the macros I need so just gonna keep on trucking along! I will weigh in next Wednesday to see how it is working. Only hinder will be the weekends, heading to the beach this weekend so I know some cocktails will be involved. I will stay away from the beer and just have a few high balls.

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of fasted cardio and bout 10 minutes of foam rolling. I could actually stay on the foam roller longer today than I have in a long time. Legs are healing up slowly but still have a long road ahead. I am going to keep doing what I am doing since I feel some positive difference.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a circuit workout this AM, really got sweating good!

----------


## lovbyts

> My thread is a hoot! Haha! Especially in the beginning! 
> 
> *Pretty sure the knots are years of scar tissue and neglect. Breaking them up hurts like bloody hell and it is leaving my legs all bruised up, by I guess that is a sign of healing.* 
> 
> Saw your post in TR's thread and seems you have been through a lot as well. I power lifted back in my college days, it was fun to compete!


Sorry to hear the doctor apt was a waste of time and hopefully you are right about the knots. I still say it would be better to let some cute little Asian girl break them up for you. I think you need a visit to Thailand or Philippines so you can go 2x a day for about $5 - $7 for 1hr massage. 2 weeks of that and you will feel much better even if you legs arent any better.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry to hear the doctor apt was a waste of time and hopefully you are right about the knots. I still say it would be better to let some cute little Asian girl break them up for you. I think you need a visit to Thailand or Philippines so you can go 2x a day for about $5 - $7 for 1hr massage. 2 weeks of that and you will feel much better even if you legs arent any better.


that is exactly what i need!!!! then i can bring one home so i can have massages all the time! i like that plan!

----------


## RaginCajun

25 minutes of fasted cardio and foam rolled

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for today: 157g fat, 157g pro, 20g carbs. (65% fats, 29% pro, 6% fats) 2125 cals

One week weigh in tomorrow of basically eating a cyclical keto diet. Last week I only had high carbs from Friday evening to Saturday night. I know one week is nothing so will continue eating this way for a while to see what happens. I am back in the gym now more a days and really loving it. I know I need to take it easy but having a hard time laying back!

----------


## lovbyts

You have a lot more discipline than me. I think it's my ADD. I just cant sit and do stuff like the foam roller. I have an inversion table I SHOULD use and a very nice roller massage chair but I cant bring myself to sit or hang for even 5 minutes let alone 15 minutes a day like I should. I have not used my inversion table for months. 

No I'm OK if I go and get a 1hr massage someplace but maybe it's because I'm usually interacting with the person, talking and not having to do it myself. But thats been a long time. I need to take my own advice and go back to the Philippines soon.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You have a lot more discipline than me. I think it's my ADD. I just cant sit and do stuff like the foam roller. I have an inversion table I SHOULD use and a very nice roller massage chair but I cant bring myself to sit or hang for even 5 minutes let alone 15 minutes a day like I should. I have not used my inversion table for months. No I'm OK if I go and get a 1hr massage someplace but maybe it's because I'm usually interacting with the person, talking and not having to do it myself. But thats been a long time. I need to take my own advice and go back to the Philippines soon.


I am the same way honestly, I can't sit still! 

Maybe I need to take a solo trip out there

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 177lbs, one pound lighter than last week.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## tarmyg

Keep it up. My guess is a 3lb loss this coming week if you stick to it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep it up. My guess is a 3lb loss this coming week if you stick to it.


Thanks! 

Still have a long ways to go. I am eating 1900-2100 cals a day and still hungry, even with all the fat! Not really having any sugar cravings, my protein powder has been helping for that and it only has 1g of sugar.

----------


## RaginCajun

2.5 mile walk, 36 min fasted cardio

Legs are tight, especially my groin muscles on each side. I grinded a bunch last night on them but seems I need to do more stretching. 

Diet has been pretty easy eating fatty foods. Only thing I worry about is my cholesterol climbing. High cholesterol runs on my father's side of the family. Mine has never been high.

----------


## RaginCajun

off day today from the gym. i needed the extra rest but still do not feel run down at all, maybe just a wee bit tired. not sure if i am in ketosis or not, but i have had under 30g of carbs per day since last sunday. i look leaner today, but that has to be from all the water being loss due to restricting carbs. i plan on carb loading some this weekend, both sets of parents are coming into town for the LSU vs Wisconsin game tomorrow, so there will be some drinking. legs are still somewhat tight.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest, shoulders, and tris finished.

Going home to make some low-carb chicken Gouda sausage, pepperoni, roasted red pepper, and green olive pizza!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio (15 min rowing/15 min inclined treadmill). Foam rolled for a while on these legs. Knots are not as tender and seemed to be loosening up some.

----------


## tarmyg

Looking good! :-)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How u liking the carb cycling? Hope u doing well!!n

----------


## RaginCajun

> How u liking the carb cycling? Hope u doing well!!n


I'm actually not so much carb cycling, but eating more of cyclical ketogenic diet. My macros during the week look like this: 0-5% carbs/ 35% protein/ 60% fats.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio and some foam rolling on these ole legs.

Weight was down to 175lbs today, about 2-3 lbs overall lost. 

Bacon n eggs, here I come!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm actually not so much carb cycling, but eating more of cyclical ketogenic diet. My macros during the week look like this: 0-5% carbs/ 35% protein/ 60% fats.


Interesting. That's not a lot of carbs...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Interesting. That's not a lot of carbs...


nope, and honestly, it is not too bad. i get to engulf this weekend in a carb load!!! it prob won't be as much as the past two weekends, but carb loading nonetheless.

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest, shoulders, and tris done. Could barely wash my hair!

I noticed something's I need to work on, glad I decided to touch the weights today. Still have a long road to go!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio done!

During that 45 minutes, I did 10 upstairs sprints, heart was racing!

Def need to foam roll and stretch good tonight

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Hello there, how do you do?

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 20 minutes of fasted cardio and foam rolled legs

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a HIT back workout. 

I will be sore

Carry on

----------


## RaginCajun

Figured I would post my workout.

5 min warmup on rowing machine

Dumbbell lat pullovers (2 feel sets, 1 work set) 

Close grip pull downs (2 feel sets, 1 work set) 

One arm dumbbell rows (1 feel set, 1 work set)

Wide grip rows (1 feel set, 1 work set) 

Dead lifts (3 feel sets). Can't go heavy yet on deads until my lower back gets stronger so just did some feel sets, concentrating on form. Hands hurt from gripping

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed the same as last week, maybe 1/2 pound lighter. 

Did a fasted depletion type workout this morning, body is feelin it!

Carb load day mutha fukkas!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Body is sore as hell from head to toe! Def an off day for me, going to try to soak later in some Epson salt. One more carb meal then back to eating Keto

----------


## Myers

Keep up the good work dude!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep up the good work dude!


Thanks!

If my body would actually work, I'd be that much more of a badass!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes of fasted rowing.

Body is tight, need to really stretch good/deep later on. I feel crooked.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 15 minutes of fasted rowing. Body is tight, need to really stretch good/deep later on. I feel crooked.


Yoga if you can incorporate.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yoga if you can incorporate.


I need to find one that will come to my apartment!

----------


## lovbyts

Yeah but you want to do naked yogo.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah but you want to do naked yogo.


Don't think I haven't looked it up around my area!

On another note, have a date tonight with an Asian!

----------


## lovbyts

Good man.  :Smilie:  
Stats
Age
Height
Weight
bob size
Where is she from originally or her family?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good man.  Stats Age Height Weight bob size Where is she from originally or her family?


She has only been in the country for 5 months, so it will be interesting. First time meeting her. I am pretty sure she is Chinese but not sure.

----------


## lovbyts

Try to find out and look up some of the culture Do's and Donts before you go on the date so you dont accidentally do anything to offend her. Learn one or two words of her language also just to show interest.

There are little things like who you bow to and who you dont. You dont bow 100% of the time depending on culture even if they bow to you. Thai you dont touch them on the top of the head, it's an insult and so is when sitting if the bottom of your feet are pointed towards them. 

Have fun.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Try to find out and look up some of the culture Do's and Donts before you go on the date so you dont accidentally do anything to offend her. Learn one or two words of her language also just to show interest. There are little things like who you bow to and who you dont. You dont bow 100% of the time depending on culture even if they bow to you. Thai you dont touch them on the top of the head, it's an insult and so is when sitting if the bottom of your feet are pointed towards them. Have fun.


Thanks for the tidbits! I will do my homework!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks for the tidbits! I will do my homework!


She mentioned Thai culture but I think she can speak Chinese. Should be interesting, I don't even think she has car. He father just visited her this past weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

And forgot, 30 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## lovbyts

> She mentioned Thai culture but I think she can speak Chinese. Should be interesting, I don't even think she has car. He father just visited her this past weekend.


Most of the thai girls I know (just a few) can speak good English, German, Chinese and usually a couple of other languages. They may have some culture and beliefs that seem backwards to us but they are not dumb by any means.

If she is Thai there is a good thai language page that pronounces the words for you also. #1 coon sway. Very pretty or beautiful. #2 cup coon cup (how it sounds) Thank you. Most words had cup or krap at the end when talking to a girl. Kaa when talking to a man.

I took a few weeks of thai lessons from a local girl before my 1st trip.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Most of the thai girls I know (just a few) can speak good English, German, Chinese and usually a couple of other languages. They may have some culture and beliefs that seem backwards to us but they are not dumb by any means.If she is Thai there is a good thai language page that pronounces the words for you also. #1 coon sway. Very pretty or beautiful. #2 cup coon cup (how it sounds) Thank you. Most words had cup or krap at the end when talking to a girl. Kaa when talking to a man.I took a few weeks of thai lessons from a local girl before my 1st trip.


you sir, have a PM

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minute swim. felt good to get in the pool!

----------


## RaginCajun

took off yesterday. did a nice legs, chest, and shoulder workout this morning. legs feel tight so might try a massage this evening if i can get into one. we shall see. maybe this new chick i met can work some wonders on my muscles, hmmmmmm...........

----------


## RaginCajun

and i am down to 174 today. that is about a pound from last week. heading in the right direction. i need to do more cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

Destroyed my back today in the gym!

That is all for now

----------


## lovbyts

> Destroyed my back today in the gym!
> 
> That is all for now


Hopefully in a good way. Last time I destroyed my back was a couple of weeks ago shoveling gravel. I kept getting back pumps/cramps for several hours after. It was sort of funny but not really.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hopefully in a good way. Last time I destroyed my back was a couple of weeks ago shoveling gravel. I kept getting back pumps/cramps for several hours after. It was sort of funny but not really.


yes, def in a good way. my lats are sore to the touch. shoveling gravel is no joke!

----------


## lovbyts

> yes, def in a good way. my lats are sore to the touch. shoveling gravel is no joke!


Yeah and after 2 back surgeries you would thing I would be smart enough not to be doing that or moving the 100lbs+ planters for the wife. lol

I think you are about due for a good ole Thai massage.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah and after 2 back surgeries you would thing I would be smart enough not to be doing that or moving the 100lbs+ planters for the wife. lolI think you are about due for a good ole Thai massage.


i am def due! haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

yesterday did 25 minutes of fasted cardio. i may have carb loaded too much over the weekend, we shall see. i decided to rest today since i didn't rest too much over the weekend. i may go do some cardio later depending on how the legs are feeling.

----------


## lovbyts

Sounds like you are in need of a FULL body Thai massage. Sounds like a good dinner conversation.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you are in need of a FULL body Thai massage. Sounds like a good dinner conversation.


definitely will have to bring it up next time!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of fasted cardio

----------


## lovbyts

> definitely will have to bring it up next time!


Dont forget to ask if she has a younger sister for me.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Dont forget to ask if she has a younger sister for me.


I did, she is the baby, all mine! She has two older sisters!

----------


## RaginCajun

42 minutes of cardio

----------


## lovbyts

> I did, she is the baby, all mine! She has two older sisters!


 :Frown:  That doest work for me but that's. It's OK, I think the wifes little sister's birthday is next month and she turns 18.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Fine, fine, I'm going to go do a little cardio and some leg work. I think tonight is the last time I will get to use my gym at work. It's closing.  :Tear:

----------


## RaginCajun

> That doest work for me but that's. It's OK, I think the wifes little sister's birthday is next month and she turns 18. Fine, fine, I'm going to go do a little cardio and some leg work. I think tonight is the last time I will get to use my gym at work. It's closing.


haha! get after it lovbyts! i wish my body would allow me to do more and i am sure your body is the same.

----------


## lovbyts

> haha! get after it lovbyts! i wish my body would allow me to do more and i am sure your body is the same.


Mind over matter or in this case libido over matter.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mind over matter or in this case libido over matter.


libido is never a problem for me, i am not on anything. just wondering what life would be like with HRT/TRT. i need to go get my blood tested. my mind is strong, i want to train like a mad man!!! my legs are all knotted up as well as my back, but mainly my legs. feels like i have golf balls in my calves.

----------


## RaginCajun

had a wedding in nola this past weekend and still recouping. just need to rest and hydrate! left knee is bothering me pretty bad, old injury flared up somehow. my knee feels unstable, so no training on it until i feel it is ready.

----------


## RaginCajun

a week later and legs still feeling like a disaster. will be trying to get my truck seat fixed this week, that will def help this matter. i still have yet to figure out why my legs/muscles just get so damn tight. it is very uncomfortable and i can't sit still at all. i am sure if this keeps up, i will be having a knee and hip replacement sooner than later. i will also look for a specialist of some sort to try to figure this out. i am at a loss and miserable!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes of fasted cardio, foam rolled, and stretched. Legs still hurt

----------


## lovbyts

Are you sure it's not a potassium issue? You should try taking some higher doses for a while.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you sure it's not a potassium issue? You should try taking some higher doses for a while.


i have tried everything. i guess i can try again. it is like my tendons/muscles are just really tight. not sore or anything, just rubberband feeling.

----------


## lovbyts

You have probably looked into this but it sounds like it fit's your profile.
Tendonitis, arm, neck, shoulder: cause, symptoms, diagnosis, treatment

----------


## RaginCajun

LB, I feel like my whole body is fighting tendinitis!

From rolling, massaging, and grinding last night, I have bruises on my legs. 

I guess they feel a lil looser than yesterday but still have a ways to go

----------


## lovbyts

Your whole body could have tendinitis more or less. fibromialgia is like that. Before I got on Gabapentin I would wake up about every hour because my body got stiff/sore and if I slept more than 3 without waking when I did I could hardly roll out of bed.

My sleep greatly impoved after starting Gabapentin although it's not perfect by any means but even if I sleep a good solid 6hr+ I dont hurt when I wake up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Your whole body could have tendinitis more or less. fibromialgia is like that. Before I got on Gabapentin I would wake up about every hour because my body got stiff/sore and if I slept more than 3 without waking when I did I could hardly roll out of bed.My sleep greatly impoved after starting Gabapentin although it's not perfect by any means but even if I sleep a good solid 6hr+ I dont hurt when I wake up.


that is what i think i have, but not sure. yes, i believe my body has tendinitis, sucks! i will go pick up some ibrofen

----------


## RaginCajun

First night of trying Austinite's vitamin concoction 

Heading out bow hunting early in the morning, going after a buck I missed last weekend. I stalked the beast for 200-300 yds, and got as close as 30. It was so intense!

We shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs feeling somewhat better. I have been kneading my legs like a baker does dough!

Austinite's concoction may be working

Been walking neighbor's dog for past two days in the evenings, two 45 minute walks.

----------


## lovbyts

Sounds good, any improvement is a plus. I finally started walking a lot more a couple of weeks ago and was up to 30 minutes FAST walk and a little jogging here and there. Legs were feeling GOOD and pants already getting tight in the thighs then my knee started to hurt.  :Frown:  I was getting worried because it was getting sort of bad but after 4 days rest, massage and some ice it's 99% better I think. Time to go walk again tonight.

What happened with the buck?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds good, any improvement is a plus. I finally started walking a lot more a couple of weeks ago and was up to 30 minutes FAST walk and a little jogging here and there. Legs were feeling GOOD and pants already getting tight in the thighs then my knee started to hurt.  I was getting worried because it was getting sort of bad but after 4 days rest, massage and some ice it's 99% better I think. Time to go walk again tonight.What happened with the buck?


that buck got away from me. i saw another nice one on saturday but could not get a shot on it. i need to practice some more but hard to when i work late and range closes at 7 pm. i have a target and may try to shoot this evening if it stays nice but worried about these city folks calling the cops on me. i live in an apartment and there is a small field behind it. we shall see. i plan on getting to go again this weekend, i have the fever bad!!! i just purchased my bow in may and dying to take one out with it. really wish i would have gotten that buck two weeks ago, the story would have been awesome!!!

----------


## lovbyts

People would freak out about practicing with a bow? I mean it's not like you are doing it at a public park or playground. lol I remember when we use to pull off the side of the hwy by my place that had a gravel pit type area, jump the guard rail and walk down a little hill and shoot at targets not 100 ft from the Hwy with everything from 22, ar15, 308, 410 and most anything you can thing of and no one thought twice about it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> People would freak out about practicing with a bow? I mean it's not like you are doing it at a public park or playground. lol I remember when we use to pull off the side of the hwy by my place that had a gravel pit type area, jump the guard rail and walk down a little hill and shoot at targets not 100 ft from the Hwy with everything from 22, ar15, 308, 410 and most anything you can thing of and no one thought twice about it.


I think the city slickers might freak because it is open and there are houses around. 

I shot and killed a doe yesterday with my bow, fvcking pumped! Brought it straight to the processor!

I am building a 6.8 SPC rifle at the moment, just need to order a few more pieces and finish putting it together. Then, I will have to figure out some optics for it.

----------


## lovbyts

Very nice. Ive only been deer hunting once. My buddy got 5 deer and 1 elk in 2 week and I got one deer/buck, a 5 point. I was using an ar-15. LoL I definitely got buck fever when I saw my deer. We actually quartered them, hung them to cure and cut them all up ourselves. I even skinned my own.  :Smilie: 

We were in Montana on Indian reservation. He is Indian and we got all our ammo from his cousin the sheriff. Good ole days. 

It takes skill to bring one down with a bow though. Hats off to you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Very nice. Ive only been deer hunting once. My buddy got 5 deer and 1 elk in 2 week and I got one deer/buck, a 5 point. I was using an ar-15. LoL I definitely got buck fever when I saw my deer. We actually quartered them, hung them to cure and cut them all up ourselves. I even skinned my own.  We were in Montana on Indian reservation. He is Indian and we got all our ammo from his cousin the sheriff. Good ole days. It takes skill to bring one down with a bow though. Hats off to you.


Thanks! If I had the room, I would do everything myself, even make the sausage.

----------


## lovbyts

> Thanks! If I had the room, I would do everything myself, even make the sausage.


I would not want to do it all the time but it was fun to experience. We did it all. We sat around a big table his sister, mother, father and grandmother all cutting steaks, making hamburger, grinding sausage and made a LOT of jerky. 

The deer was so tender you would not believe it. Out where we were there was very little trees or foliage. Only thing they had to eat was the 100s of acres of wheat fields.  :Smilie: 

I remember his grandma keeping the brains and tongue to eat also. Oh of course prairie oysters.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I would not want to do it all the time but it was fun to experience. We did it all. We sat around a big table his sister, mother, father and grandmother all cutting steaks, making hamburger, grinding sausage and made a LOT of jerky. The deer was so tender you would not believe it. Out where we were there was very little trees or foliage. Only thing they had to eat was the 100s of acres of wheat fields. I remember his grandma keeping the brains and tongue to eat also. Oh of course prairie oysters.


haha! you appreciate more when you do it all yourself, at least i do. i need to go purchase a small freezer for my apartment, i have a good feeling there will be plenty more venison in my future!

----------


## RaginCajun

on another note, my diet has been pretty poor as of late. i think my cals have been pretty much under control but i have been consuming way too many carbs. i actually went to the gym this morning because of how lazy i have been feeling lately. most of the laziness is due to my legs and tendonitis problems, but that is starting to get a little better. that vitamin regiment that Austinite has me on has to be working, it is the only thing different that i have changed in the past year. i have only been on it a week and can really feel a difference. hoping to be able to run again soon! diet will sharpen up also, usually does when i have a good routine going

----------


## Bio-Active

> on another note, my diet has been pretty poor as of late. i think my cals have been pretty much under control but i have been consuming way too many carbs. i actually went to the gym this morning because of how lazy i have been feeling lately. most of the laziness is due to my legs and tendonitis problems, but that is starting to get a little better. that vitamin regiment that Austinite has me on has to be working, it is the only thing different that i have changed in the past year. i have only been on it a week and can really feel a difference. hoping to be able to run again soon! diet will sharpen up also, usually does when i have a good routine going


 carbs are the hardest thing to stay away from cause they are what tastes good

----------


## lovbyts

> carbs are the hardest thing to stay away from cause they are what tastes good

----------


## RaginCajun

> carbs are the hardest thing to stay away from cause they are what tastes good


hey bud! long time no see! i agree and i just need to be more disciplined. whenever i get back to a routine, i seem to become more disciplined. just need to get these legs a little looser and then i can ease back into it!


> 


my body seems to respond ok to low carbs, just need to do it more! i usually do it during the week and then refeed on the weekends. with my legs all jacked up, haven't been able to do any cardio or really workout for that instance. i am making some progress so hoping to be able to get into a routine soon

----------


## RaginCajun

figured i would give an update. body is still feeling the same but i am tired of sitting around. starting monday, i will start back in the gym on a 3 day lifting routine. i will start back with light weights and see how my body responds. the workouts will consist of full body workouts, rotating an A and B workout. starting monday i will do A, then wednesday do B, then do A again on friday. the following week, reverse the workouts and start with B. after not being active for the past few months, i thought my weight would creep up. i still weigh 178 lbs, but def lost some muscle so a little fatter at 178.

----------


## lovbyts

So did you mess up the legs more or just the same issues as before? They were good enough for you to throw a deer over your shoulder and carry it out of the woods, right?  :Wink:  I'm sure that was a bit of cardio right there.

----------


## RaginCajun

> So did you mess up the legs more or just the same issues as before? They were good enough for you to throw a deer over your shoulder and carry it out of the woods, right?  I'm sure that was a bit of cardio right there.


same issues as before, knots!!! adrenaline supersedes any pain/discomfort!

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed excellence this AM! workout consisted of 5x5 squats, bench press machine 5x5, bent over rows 5x5, dumbbell shrugs 3x8, tricep ext. 3x8, incline curls 3x8, hyperextensions 2x10, crunches 3x10. felt really good after workout and while working out. still battling knots but we will see how my body reacts this week to working with weights again. stay tuned........

----------


## RaginCajun

25 minutes of fasted cardio on the elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

I'm sore!

Workout B tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

did workout B this morning, felt dead as hell! every weight felt 3 times as heavy! workout consisted of this: squats 5x5, deadlift 2x5, push press machine 5x5, bent over rows 5x5, close grip bench on machine 3x8, curls 3x8, crunches 3x10.

----------


## RaginCajun

sore ass shyt today! every muscle in my body feels sore. rest day today but plan on stretching and what not later on. may go hit the hot tub at the gym at lunch if work is slow. i have gained 3 lbs since monday, likely all water. it is crazy how my body does this each and every time i start lifting again. loving this feeling of being sore and looking forward to tomorrow's workout. it will be the same as monday's workout and may have to lighten the load to make sure i get every single rep.

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed excellence this AM! workout consisted of 5x5 squats, bench press machine 5x5, bent over rows 5x5, dumbbell shrugs 3x8, tricep ext. 3x8, incline curls 3x8, hyperextensions 2x10, crunches 3x10.

----------


## RaginCajun

did workout B this morning. workout consisted of this: squats 5x5, deadlift 2x5, push press machine 5x5, bent over rows 5x5, close grip bench on machine 3x8, curls 3x8, crunches 3x10.

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed excellence this AM! workout consisted of 5x5 squats, bench press machine 5x5, bent over rows 5x5, dumbbell shrugs 3x8, tricep ext. 3x8, incline curls 3x8, hyperextensions 2x10, crunches 3x10.

----------


## RaginCajun

rest day, body needs it.

----------


## Fatburgler

Did you happen to check if you have Lymes disease? It hit me in 2008 and I ended up paralyzed in both arms for almost a year the only thing that worked was acupuncture to Stimulate the nerves of the infraspinatus and anterior seratus muscles both sides. I don't wish that on anyone but it began with knots and pain and then hit like a brick. Never saw a tick, never saw a bulls-eye rash either Dr.s were clueless for a long time, saw a neurologist, rheumatologist finally found it through a blood test at the orthopedic who had seen it several times before. Good luck

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did you happen to check if you have Lymes disease? It hit me in 2008 and I ended up paralyzed in both arms for almost a year the only thing that worked was acupuncture to Stimulate the nerves of the infraspinatus and anterior seratus muscles both sides. I don't wish that on anyone but it began with knots and pain and then hit like a brick. Never saw a tick, never saw a bulls-eye rash either Dr.s were clueless for a long time, saw a neurologist, rheumatologist finally found it through a blood test at the orthopedic who had seen it several times before. Good luck


interesting. next time i go to the MD, i will mention it. i am needing to go get some blood work done. the knots have been around for nearly a year and are not really painful until i try to rub them out.

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed excellence this AM! workout consisted of 5x5 squats, bench press machine 5x5, bent over rows 5x5, dumbbell shrugs 3x8, tricep ext. 3x8, incline curls 3x8, hyperextensions 2x10, crunches 3x10.

Had some shoulder pain while working out, may need to warm up more, not too sure.

----------


## RaginCajun

20 min of fasted cardio, foam rolled, and stretched

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit a quick workout during lunch, felt great! Still having some right shoulder pain but feeling better overall.

Weight was 180 lbs this morning.

----------


## RaginCajun

Foam rolled, stretched, steamed, and soaked in hot tub

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout done!

This is the 3rd week back lifting and I can feel some strength gains, may step it up a little next week. 

Still dealing with knots, honestly don't know what to do.

----------


## RaginCajun

Going try a massage for these knots!

----------


## RaginCajun

massage kind of helped some but still dealing with knots. felt like resting today so did not hit the gym. debating on whether to go this evening or tomorrow morning. going to wait and see how work goes, been working long hours lately.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a fullbody WO this AM, felt good!

Massage seemed to helped some,may need to go back to that person again. It was a Thai massage, she was hanging from the ceiling digging her heels into my back.

Let's just say it was a very relaxing massage

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Going try a massage for these knots!


What did a doctor say about the knots and how to remove them?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What did a doctor say about the knots and how to remove them?


there was no doctor, just a massage therapist. she said i am one banged up mofo!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 25 minutes of cardio and foam rolled afterwards for a while. there was this gorgeous girl (smoking hot bod!) doing some TRX exercises so i foam rolled longer  :Smilie: . going to the gym at lunch time to hit some weights, and will switch it up some. still plan on doing the big 3 (squats/deads/bench), and will focus more on muscles that are lagging, hammies, rotator cuff, and tris/shoulders.

----------


## RaginCajun

did a nice quick workout during lunch, felt great! it energized me for the rest of the day!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes of rowing, stretched, and foam rolled. Legs hurt and whole body is sore from yesterday's workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

did a quick workout at lunch. still having problems with tightness in my right shoulder and knots in my legs. back pumps were going crazy while doing deads today

----------


## RaginCajun

Foam rolled, steamed, and hot tubbed it for lunch.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a kettle bell workout on a bosu ball this morning. I am one off balance mutha! I def need to work on evening out everything so twice a week, I will be doing a workout on a bosu ball. Also going to try to start doing more cardio, fukk my knotted up legs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went for a quick swim today, def need to work on my endurance again

Need to start doing cardio again and say the hell with these knots!

----------


## RaginCajun

hit a quick workout during lunch, almost passed out doing rows

----------


## RaginCajun

Been a minute since I have logged.

Legs are still knotted up so I have been soaking and grinding on them! They are sore but feels as if they are healing. I will continue to do this. 

Time to get my diet back in check, been eating everything in sight with no remorse! Will be weighing in the morning to see where I am at, and get my macros/cals straight. I bought a juicer today so going to start juicing also, figured it will help with me getting in my veggies.

Workouts will go on how my body is feeling, and will be more cardio related. Time to get my endurance back!

----------


## Bio-Active

I would rather see you eating those veggies without juicing them. If you juice them your body will absorb it in about 30 minutes. Eating hard dense veggies makes your body work harder burning more calories to break down the food

----------


## RaginCajun

> I would rather see you eating those veggies without juicing them. If you juice them your body will absorb it in about 30 minutes. Eating hard dense veggies makes your body work harder burning more calories to break down the food


Sup brotha!

I still will be getting veggies thru broccoli and spinach, just wanting to make sure I am getting more vitamins.

Cooked all my chicken and have it portioned out for the week.

Still having problems with these knots, and that is holding me back bad! Feel like a caged beast!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sup brotha!
> 
> I still will be getting veggies thru broccoli and spinach, just wanting to make sure I am getting more vitamins.
> 
> Cooked all my chicken and have it portioned out for the week.
> 
> Still having problems with these knots, and that is holding me back bad! Feel like a caged beast!


Alright then just checking in to make sure you are still on track  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Alright then just checking in to make sure you are still on track


I need to be checked! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a kettlebell WO- 6 x 10 of kettle swings and 10 push-ups

----------


## RaginCajun

Did cardio yesterday 

Legs this morning

I think every muscle in my legs have knots in them. Been reading that more working could loosen some of the tight/weak muscles, so did a lot of reps.

Ordered some supplements/vitamins to see if they will help as well. They should be arriving this week. Also, gonna try to cut out caffeine for a while and see what happens

----------


## RaginCajun

did some box jumps and foam rolled at lunch today. 

legs are a disaster, knots everywhere! it hurt like bloody hell to foam roll

----------


## ghettoboyd

congrats on the promotion Cajun well deserved...

----------


## RaginCajun

> congrats on the promotion Cajun well deserved...


Thanks Ghetto!!!!!

time to do a lil jigg!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 min of interval training on my bike trainer

----------


## Bio-Active

Your red now. Congrats brother!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Your red now. Congrats brother!


Thanks Man!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks Man!


 very much deserved!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Congrats on your promotion!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Congrats on your promotion!!!


thanks GGR!

----------


## RaginCajun

legs feel somewhat different today. not sure if it was the all out effort on the bike that got the blood flowing or what, but they feel a lil better.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lil upper body workout at lunch, really focused on form.

Took a 45 lb barbell and rolled my thighs out on a bench, youch!

----------


## tsarrast

it's all about diet, you want a slight calorie deficit to BMR (I'd say about 3-500/day)... i'd definitely lift weights in order to promote maintenance of your LBM, and remember to factor in exercise to your calorie maths

----------


## RaginCajun

> it's all about diet, you want a slight calorie deficit to BMR (I'd say about 3-500/day)... i'd definitely lift weights in order to promote maintenance of your LBM, and remember to factor in exercise to your calorie maths


Thanks for stopping by

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a nice whole body workout today 

Time to enjoy a day off, it was a looooong work week!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

20 more minutes of cardio on my bike trainer at low slow pace

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed Excellence!

Did legs this morning! 

Knots are getting better!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pissed Excellence! Did legs this morning! Knots are getting better!



Great news on the knots!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great news on the knots!


Still a long road but definitely progress!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 min on incline treadmill 

Foam rolling isn't so painful as it was in the past few months, progress!

----------


## RaginCajun

weight was the same as last week today, need to do more cardio!

feel better than last week so who knows!

----------


## Back In Black

Hello fat lad :2jk: 

How lean are you nowadays knot boy?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hello fat lad How lean are you nowadays knot boy?


Fat n happy lad!

Knots are getting somewhat better, just have to keep doing what I'm doing. I think that Aleve has really helped along with strengthening my weaker muscles. I also have been taking a 45 lb bar and literally rolling my quads like a bird does biscuits! 
Also taking a boat load of supplements but just started those yesterday so I don't think they have kicked in yet. Definitely feeling better than I was two weeks ago! 

How is everything your way ole chap?

And, I'll be getting a goooooooood rub down all weekend  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout

Killed some box jumps!

----------


## Back In Black

I


> Fat n happy lad!
> 
> Knots are getting somewhat better, just have to keep doing what I'm doing. I think that Aleve has really helped along with strengthening my weaker muscles. I also have been taking a 45 lb bar and literally rolling my quads like a bird does biscuits! 
> Also taking a boat load of supplements but just started those yesterday so I don't think they have kicked in yet. Definitely feeling better than I was two weeks ago! 
> 
> How is everything your way ole chap?
> 
> And, I'll be getting a goooooooood rub down all weekend


Sounds like a long process mate just keep at it, time flies. Is this Smoothy still on the go?

I'm a bit fat too bud, just starting a prime so I can get back on it next month. The shop has taken a lot of my time over the last 9 months but I'm clawing some time back now.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I Sounds like a long process mate just keep at it, time flies. Is this Smoothy still on the go? I'm a bit fat too bud, just starting a prime so I can get back on it next month. The shop has taken a lot of my time over the last 9 months but I'm clawing some time back now.


Been wondering how all of that was going and I bet that keeps ya really busy. May 2015 be mighty for you!

Yes, smoothie is still in the mix! What a gal!

----------


## Bio-Active

Glad to hear third knots are working out bro

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad to hear third knots are working out bro


Slowly but surely.

I grinded those beotches slowly with a 50 lb barbell today on a flat bench. You should see the knots roll, the barbell literally jumps them! I would not wish this shit on anyone

----------


## Bio-Active

> Slowly but surely. I grinded those beotches slowly with a 50 lb barbell today on a flat bench. You should see the knots roll, the barbell literally jumps them! I would not wish this shit on anyone


 all injurys and things take a long time. I injured my lower back in 2010 and just starting to feel good again. I avoided surgery as well even though several Nero surgeons said I had no choice but to fuse l5s1

----------


## RaginCajun

> all injurys and things take a long time. I injured my lower back in 2010 and just starting to feel good again. I avoided surgery as well even though several Nero surgeons said I had no choice but to fuse l5s1


I hear ya! 

My body just takes forever to heal, sucks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this morning. 

Going to try to squeeze in some cardio if I can, have to head to Austin tonight for work tomorrow morning.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did a full body workout this morning. Going to try to squeeze in some cardio if I can, have to head to Austin tonight for work tomorrow morning.


Have fun in Austin!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have fun in Austin!


I wish it was for fun!

All biz here! 

Well, maybe a little fun! Hehe

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout yesterday. Really focused on balance and smaller muscles. 

Today, did 30 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did a full body workout yesterday. Really focused on balance and smaller muscles. Today, did 30 minutes of fasted cardio


good morning your up early today  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> good morning your up early today


morning bud!

yup, needed to get the cardio in. went reading thru this old thread of mine and it seems that when i did fasted cardio, my body responded better. i am pushing to get my endurance back up!

----------


## Bio-Active

> morning bud! yup, needed to get the cardio in. went reading thru this old thread of mine and it seems that when i did fasted cardio, my body responded better. i am pushing to get my endurance back up!


 I am gonna start doing morning fasted cardio with my night cardio after training as well

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am gonna start doing morning fasted cardio with my night cardio after training as well


that is my plan as well!!!!!!!!

i may try to do a 50 mile bike ride this year, it is one of my goals for the year. hoping that my legs can endure it. looking for a training schedule that suits my routine now.

----------


## Bio-Active

> that is my plan as well!!!!!!!! i may try to do a 50 mile bike ride this year, it is one of my goals for the year. hoping that my legs can endure it. looking for a training schedule that suits my routine now.


 wow that would be a blast. I take my pit bull out for a morning walk to get my day started and he loves it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> wow that would be a blast. I take my pit bull out for a morning walk to get my day started and he loves it!


Wish I had time for a dog!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wish I had time for a dog!


 it's like having another child  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio on my bike trainer

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a fasted workout this AM. Most of the workout consisted of body weight exercises on TRX straps. My legs are sore as hell from Tuesday's workout, especially my glutes!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did a fasted workout this AM. Most of the workout consisted of body weight exercises on TRX straps. My legs are sore as hell from Tuesday's workout, especially my glutes!


Nice brother I took my dog out for a walk this morning fasted and now its time for breakfast

----------


## RaginCajun

did a full body WO at lunch, looked like this:

3 Rounds of this:

10 box jumps
10 Pushups
10 Rows with 80lb barbell
10 Situps
10 Curls
10 push presses

barely rested in between sets.

----------


## Bio-Active

> did a full body WO at lunch, looked like this: 3 Rounds of this: 10 box jumps 10 Pushups 10 Rows with 80lb barbell 10 Situps 10 Curls 10 push presses barely rested in between sets.


nice training bro. I tried a version of hit today. My arms felt huge

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice training bro. I tried a version of hit today. My arms felt huge


saw that you found that thread, that is where the big boys hang out!

i wish i could train like that, my body won't let me yet.

that thread is filled with great workouts. if you have time, check out dorian yates, Blood and Guts training on youtube.

----------


## Bio-Active

> saw that you found that thread, that is where the big boys hang out!
> 
> i wish i could train like that, my body won't let me yet.
> 
> that thread is filled with great workouts. if you have time, check out dorian yates, Blood and Guts training on youtube.


Will do buddy. I am not a big boy but i do what i can you know

----------


## RaginCajun

did another quick workout at lunch, almost threw up!

Workout was 5 rounds of:

on bosu ball, over head 25lb plate - 15 reps
russian twists with 25lb plate - 10 reps each side
bosu ball pushups - 10 reps
situps - 10 reps

i only rested once to get water

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in today at 186, 2 pounds up from what I weighed in 2 weeks ago. I have been doing more lifting and have been sore, so guessing this is some old muscle coming back, I have been sore a lot. No visual changes in the mirror from what I can tell, legs may look a little leaner but hard for me to tell. I def feel stronger and enjoying my workouts! Gonna get one in today at some point, walking in the woods for work at the moment, it's beautiful out!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body WO, head is hurting from putting too much pressure on my back. That all stems from a doctor who punctured my spine during an epidural, in which I leaked CSF fluid. That was almost 10 years ago. It should subside but man it feels like my head is in a vice!

----------


## RaginCajun

Body is feeling the dead lifts from yesterday, nice and sore! Need to get some good stretching in today. I'll be on the road for work again today so plan on catching some type of workout later on this evening.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body WO 

Felt great!

Just picked up two boxes of quest bars

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did a full body WO Felt great! Just picked up two boxes of quest bars


those are great from time to time it's nice to get that full body pump

----------


## RaginCajun

> those are great from time to time it's nice to get that full body pump


I love that feeling of being completely drained and that pump!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, weight is up another pound, at 187lbs. I feel stronger and can see some definition in my shoulders. I still need to kick up the cardio, no excuses here, just need to do it!

----------


## RaginCajun

I am thinking about adding creatine to supplement list, got a free bag of it. prob have not used creatine since high school. 

on another note, looking for a race to sign up for, it will get me focused!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am thinking about adding creatine to supplement list, got a free bag of it. prob have not used creatine since high school. on another note, looking for a race to sign up for, it will get me focused!


 why? I do not like the extra water weight I gain from creatine

----------


## RaginCajun

> why? I do not like the extra water weight I gain from creatine


just have a bag of it and hate to waste things.

no reason at all and i seem to hold water like a woman, prob the reason i never took it

----------


## Bio-Active

> just have a bag of it and hate to waste things. no reason at all and i seem to hold water like a woman, prob the reason i never took it


 ok well that makes sense. I hate seeing things go to waste as well  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> ok well that makes sense. I hate seeing things go to waste as well


Just not sure if I want the extra weight, god knows I have enough

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just not sure if I want the extra weight, god knows I have enough


 personally I like the way I look without it but when I was taking it made me gain 8-10 lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Did chest, shoulders, tris, and calves. Definitely felt stronger after a day of rest. I foamed rolled for a while and will prob start doing yoga now that there isn't anymore MNF! And I think there is a new Sunday class, yoga pants here I come!

Might right leg seems to be getting worse but my left one is getting better.  It as if my legs swapped places! Still making some progress in regards to the knots, and I have someone coming rub me down tonight.

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs = crushed!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes on my bike trainer

First two a day in a while

Giddy up!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 40 minutes on my bike trainer First two a day in a while Giddy up!!!


good job man. I crushed arms today and did 40 minutes cardio right after

----------


## RaginCajun

> good job man. I crushed arms today and did 40 minutes cardio right after


My legs are literally shaking

----------


## Bio-Active

> My legs are literally shaking


well I hit legs tomorrow. I am finding I just cannot eat enough. The more I eat the leaner I am getting

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> well I hit legs tomorrow. I am finding I just cannot eat enough. The more I eat the leaner I am getting


I hate you.  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I hate you.


now that's not nice  :Wink:  lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> I hate you.


Me too!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> well I hit legs tomorrow. I am finding I just cannot eat enough. The more I eat the leaner I am getting


My prob is I eat too much!

My body is a fat storing machine

----------


## Bio-Active

> My prob is I eat too much!
> 
> My body is a fat storing machine


No you just need to eat clean food. I am getting up in the middle of the night to ea cause i wake up so hungry i cannot sleep

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No you just need to eat clean food. I am getting up in the middle of the night to ea cause i wake up so hungry i cannot sleep


I started Paleo 3 weeks ago. It's extremely restrictive ( and I do cheat one a week) but noticing my stomach is flatter. Moving into fat burning from carb burning. It looks to be working.  :Smilie: .

----------


## Bio-Active

> I started Paleo 3 weeks ago. It's extremely restrictive ( and I do cheat one a week) but noticing my stomach is flatter. Moving into fat burning from carb burning. It looks to be working. .


are you eating lots of greens? With that diet you don't really eat many carbs right?

----------


## RaginCajun

> No you just need to eat clean food. I am getting up in the middle of the night to ea cause i wake up so hungry i cannot sleep


 It is so hard to cut at 1800 cals. I feel like I eat like a woman! I hate eating so little!

----------


## Bio-Active

> It is so hard to cut at 1800 cals. I feel like I eat like a woman! I hate eating so little!


that's why you have to change that calorie intake every 6 weeks or so. Move the cals up maybe carb cycle cut carbs add fats you have to just keep throwing a wrench into your metabolism cause it's going to adjust and 1,800 calories isn't going to cut it for long

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> are you eating lots of greens? With that diet you don't really eat many carbs right?


Yes but only 15% carbs. 45% p, balance in fat.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes but only 15% carbs. 45% p, balance in fat.


right.... How long do you stay at those macros before changing them up?

----------


## RaginCajun

> that's why you have to change that calorie intake every 6 weeks or so. Move the cals up maybe carb cycle cut carbs add fats you have to just keep throwing a wrench into your metabolism cause it's going to adjust and 1,800 calories isn't going to cut it for long


Yeah, I have been tinkering with carb cycling but never put forth enough effort in the past.

May try cutting carbs out or just having some for breakfast (keeping them low). I love carbs!

Wish these damn knots were gone, I want to run again!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yeah, I have been tinkering with carb cycling but never put forth enough effort in the past. May try cutting carbs out or just having some for breakfast (keeping them low). I love carbs! Wish these damn knots were gone, I want to run again!


Did u see the foam roller Marcus uses. He posted a vid in his diary. Check it out.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> right.... How long do you stay at those macros before changing them up?


I wasn't planning...your thoughts!?!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I wasn't planning...your thoughts!?!


I like to change them every 4-6 weeks to keep your body guessing. Even if you only change them for a week or 2 it throws a wrench into your metabolism.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did u see the foam roller Marcus uses. He posted a vid in his diary. Check it out.


I have one just like it, feels like ice picks on my quads! I bite on a towel!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I like to change them every 4-6 weeks to keep your body guessing. Even if you only change them for a week or 2 it throws a wrench into your metabolism.


What would you recommend for me?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have one just like it, feels like ice picks on my quads! I bite on a towel!


The blue or gray one? Is it helping?

----------


## Bio-Active

> What would you recommend for me?


it sounds like you are a bit carb sensitive right? Do you eat any fruit in your meal plan? Even just manipulating the carbs your eating at different times can make a difference. When are you eating carbs now?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> it sounds like you are a bit carb sensitive right? Do you eat any fruit in your meal plan? Even just manipulating the carbs your eating at different times can make a difference. When are you eating carbs now?


Yes I believe I am carb sensitive. 

Fruit is Minimal. Normally after lunch. Most of my carbs are in cabbage, kale and spring lettuce.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes I believe I am carb sensitive. Fruit is Minimal. Normally after lunch. Most of my carbs are in cabbage, kale and spring lettuce.


those are not real carbs. Those don't even count cause it take more fuel for your body to digest those carbs then what is in them. Don't get me wrong you need those greens though. Do you eat any complex carbs at all? Sweet potato, brown rice, oatmeal etc?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> those are not real carbs. Those don't even count cause it take more fuel for your body to digest those carbs then what is in them. Do you eat any complex carbs at all? Sweet potato, brown rice, oatmeal etc?


Not for the last 3 weeks.  :Smilie:  I can't eat grains on Paleo. Sweet potato is permitted but I haven't eaten since started. I did make spaghetti squash one week.

----------


## RaginCajun

> The blue or gray one? Is it helping?


I have a black one that has knobs. It helps but my legs seems to just go back to being knotted. 

I need a live in masseuse or woman that likes to rub and inflict pain!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Not for the last 3 weeks.  I can't eat grains on Paleo. Sweet potato is permitted but I haven't eaten since started. I did make spaghetti squash one week.


how many meals are you eating and how much fat with each meal?

----------


## RaginCajun

I believe I am carb sensitive and/or insulin resistance. 

I also need to go get my damn hormones checked! Last doctor told me I was fine and that at 33, I did not need to check my hormones because I wasn't have any erection issues. Still looking around a good doctor. Need to look into those Lab places and just pay for it. Work always gets in the way!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> how many meals are you eating and how much fat with each meal?


I eat 1/2 avocado with 2 eggs for breakfast. I have some raw almonds for a snack. Very little fat in evening. 

I eat 3 meals and a protein shake before I go to bed.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I believe I am carb sensitive and/or insulin resistance. I also need to go get my damn hormones checked! Last doctor told me I was fine and that at 33, I did not need to check my hormones because I wasn't have any erection issues. Still looking around a good doctor. Need to look into those Lab places and just pay for it. Work always gets in the way!


work gets in the way of everything

----------


## Bio-Active

> I eat 1/2 avocado with 2 eggs for breakfast. I have some raw almonds for a snack. Very little fat in evening. I eat 3 meals and a protein shake before I go to bed.


dont you get hungry at night? I would move that avocado to your night meal and add just a serving of fruit with breakfast. That would be a small adjustment you could make when you start to stall. The fats from the avocado will help you stay more full at night

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I believe I am carb sensitive and/or insulin resistance. I also need to go get my damn hormones checked! Last doctor told me I was fine and that at 33, I did not need to check my hormones because I wasn't have any erection issues. Still looking around a good doctor. Need to look into those Lab places and just pay for it. Work always gets in the way!


I think there is recommended labs in HRT forum. Krlkel knows what to have tested.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> dont you get hungry at night? I would move that avocado to your night meal and add just a serving of fruit with breakfast. That would be a small adjustment you could make when you start to stall. The fats from the avocado will help you stay more full at night


I am on appetite suppressants  :Smilie:  that 1/3 avocado fills me up for hours. Sometimes I don't eat lunch until 230.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am on appetite suppressants  that 1/3 avocado fills me up for hours. Sometimes I don't eat lunch until 230.


you are not eating much food at all. How many calories ed? Do you train 4-5 days EW?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you are not eating much food at all. How many calories ed? Do you train 4-5 days EW?


I know. I can't cut at 1300. Hate that. 
1000-1200. I train 4 or 5 days.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know. I can't cut at 1300. Hate that. 1000-1200. I train 4 or 5 days.


man life we be good if I could get away with eating that few calories. Have you tried bumping up your cardio so you can consume more calories? That's another way to speed things up. Another 10 minutes on the treadmill each day will do a lot at the end of the week. I like to do my treadmill work right after lifting weights to because my heart rate is already in the dat burning zone so I don't have to waste 20 minutes getting there  :Wink:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> man life we be good if I could get away with eating that few calories.


Same here

I look forward to starvation(I mean cutting)

Eating till your sides hurt gets old, quick


Do what works for your goals - not much else to it

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to gym this morning and did some fasted rowing, stretching, and foam rolling. Legs are tight from working them yesterday.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Went to gym this morning and did some fasted rowing, stretching, and foam rolling. Legs are tight from working them yesterday.


I have to work today but hitting legs tonight after work

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have to work today but hitting legs tonight after work


legs are my favorite, gets the whole body pumping!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> man life we be good if I could get away with eating that few calories. Have you tried bumping up your cardio so you can consume more calories? That's another way to speed things up. Another 10 minutes on the treadmill each day will do a lot at the end of the week. I like to do my treadmill work right after lifting weights to because my heart rate is already in the dat burning zone so I don't have to waste 20 minutes getting there


I wish I could loose and eat more. I do a lot of cardio but can add more to the lifting days. Thx! 

On aside. I was really hungry this morning. Was away for the weekend and did not follow my diet. Didn't go too crazy other then the 2 glasses of wine, pink moscato and desserts.....sounds bad when I read it. LOL. I am down a pound in the last 36 hours so life is good, again.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wish I could loose and eat more. I do a lot of cardio but can add more to the lifting days. Thx! 
> 
> On aside. I was really hungry this morning. Was away for the weekend and did not follow my diet. Didn't go too crazy other then the 2 glasses of wine, pink moscato and desserts.....sounds bad when I read it. LOL. I am down a pound in the last 36 hours so life is good, again.


you need a spanking missy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you need a spanking missy!


Kinda kinky!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Kinda kinky!!!!


only way to be, hehe!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> only way to be, hehe!


Clown. LoL

----------


## jdpeters

Same, my body likes to store fat. Trying to do more cardio too, but trying to keep and even gain a little muscle. Feels like a constant science project. 

You guys have been working for a long time. Congrats on keeping it up. I guess it's a lifestyle! Been reading your logs for some time. Keeps me motivated! 

Keep it up!

JP

----------


## RaginCajun

> Same, my body likes to store fat. Trying to do more cardio too, but trying to keep and even gain a little muscle. Feels like a constant science project. 
> 
> You guys have been working for a long time. Congrats on keeping it up. I guess it's a lifestyle! Been reading your logs for some time. Keeps me motivated! 
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> JP


thanks for stopping by!

my thread has everything! 

ups, downs, and plenty of clowns!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike trainer 

2nd two a day

I may need to get some new bike shoes, I seem to lose some circulation in my toes/feet. I contribute it to the knots, tight legs, and tight shoes.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lunch WO:

3 rounds of this

10 box jumps
10 over the head lifts with a 25lb plate
10 push-ups
20 Russian twists (10 each side) with a 25lb plate
10 curls on each arm

Was dripping wet and out breathe. Only took a minute break between each round

----------


## RaginCajun

Shot my bow yesterday and walked probably 5-6 miles in heavy boots while playing in the great outdoors!

Today, did a quick kettlebell WO and foam rolled. Hitting the road for work, heading basically to Mexico! I purchased a nice jump rope and brought it with me for the trip.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Shot my bow yesterday and walked probably 5-6 miles in heavy boots while playing in the great outdoors! Today, did a quick kettlebell WO and foam rolled. Hitting the road for work, heading basically to Mexico! I purchased a nice jump rope and brought it with me for the trip.


Gosh you make me feel like a loser. I am on business trip this week and I didn't buy a jump rope.  :Cry:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Gosh you make me feel like a loser. I am on business trip this week and I didn't buy a jump rope.


I am going to need to do a lot of jumping, just had a butterfinger blizzard!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am going to need to do a lot of jumping, just had a butterfinger blizzard!


Supposed to jump before the indulgence.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Supposed to jump before the indulgence.


I'm a bad boy

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm a bad boy


I figured this out about 4 years ago. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> I figured this out about 4 years ago. Lol


Hehe

----------


## RaginCajun

Did about 5-7 minutes this morning of jump roping, just enough to get the feel. I need to practice.

Just got finished a 3.7 mile jog/walk, took an hour. I tried not to push it with these jacked up legs of mine. I don't feel too bad at the moment. My legs were a little sore from yesterday's workout so I was timid to really push it the first time back on the pavement.

----------


## RaginCajun

Swam for 20 minutes straight with fins on.

Felt great to get back in the pool!

----------


## RaginCajun

Foam rolled, calves, and 20 minutes on bike, all done fasted.

----------


## bethdoth

Ragin,
This is a 4 year long thread...you should be huge and ripped by now!!!  :Wink:  I didn't read all 73 pages but, have checked this periodically. Where are the before and after pics?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ragin, This is a 4 year long thread...you should be huge and ripped by now!!!  I didn't read all 73 pages but, have checked this periodically. Where are the before and after pics?


Haha!

Still a work in progress!

It's a good read, plenty of ups, downs, and laughs!

----------


## RaginCajun

hit some golf balls yesterday evening, was whooped towards the end. i need to really practice if i want to be good at that again, i was all over the place like splattered cat shit! only clubs i could hit was my 9 iron on down to the wedges. i found my groove for a few swings but overall was not up to par for my standards.

on another note, waiting for some new bike shoes and pedals to come in. i think my shoes are just too damn small so i ordered some new ones, and of course, had to order new pedals because the new shoe clips did not fit into the pedals i have! planning on riding saturday morning if they get here in time.

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, did chest , shoulders, and tris. Really didn't feel like I had any energy throughout my workout, just feel/felt dull. Maybe I need more rest?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Meh, did chest , shoulders, and tris. Really didn't feel like I had any energy throughout my workout, just feel/felt dull. Maybe I need more rest?


maybe you didn't enough carbs?

----------


## RaginCajun

> maybe you didn't enough carbs?


possibly, net carbs has been pretty low, maybe having 30-50 a day. i did have some carbs on wednesday night, had 3 beers and few chips after hitting golf balls.

----------


## bethdoth

I hope they were lite beers and diet fat free chips! LOL Man that is not going to help you trim BF! I hate it but to be lean for life, it's a lifestyle that typically is not a whole lot of fun. But, I guess moderation is the key. But what I find is that most of us have some form of addiction, whether it's drinking, smoking, over eating, sexual, or just working out. I am trying to convert my drinking addiction and socializing to one of 2.5-3 hours a day in the gym and getting healthy. I can socialize at the gym after my workout, they have a cafe style area and make protein shakes, coffee, etc... and a lot of people do hang out after they workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I hope they were lite beers and diet fat free chips! LOL Man that is not going to help you trim BF! I hate it but to be lean for life, it's a lifestyle that typically is not a whole lot of fun. But, I guess moderation is the key. But what I find is that most of us have some form of addiction, whether it's drinking, smoking, over eating, sexual, or just working out. I am trying to convert my drinking addiction and socializing to one of 2.5-3 hours a day in the gym and getting healthy. I can socialize at the gym after my workout, they have a cafe style area and make protein shakes, coffee, etc... and a lot of people do hang out after they workout.



haha, def not light beer! 

i don't drink like i did only a few years ago, maybe once/twice a week if that.

i have been adding a little more cardio in each week and with the weather getting nice, i will only increase! just hoping my knots in my legs do not get any worse!

----------


## Bio-Active

> possibly, net carbs has been pretty low, maybe having 30-50 a day. i did have some carbs on wednesday night, had 3 beers and few chips after hitting golf balls.


 yikes that's really low. I never go below 200

----------


## RaginCajun

> yikes that's really low. I never go below 200


i def feel sluggish today, even after eating a whole footlong and baked chips.

----------


## Bio-Active

> i def feel sluggish today, even after eating a whole footlong and baked chips.


 it's the carbs doing there job brother  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> it's the carbs doing there job brother


Yup. Less carbs I eat, the less sugar crashes I have!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yup. Less carbs I eat, the less sugar crashes I have!!!


If you are eating complex carbs you shouldn't have a significant drop off.

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed the gym earlier this morning, had sweat dripping off of me. My new thing is trying to get good at jumping rope, it really got my HR up fast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Back and bis done HIT style

My arms were shaking

----------


## RaginCajun

My valentine got me a Fitbit so I went test it out. Did a 1.7 mile walk, took 30 minutes.

I think this will help me better gauge how many cals I am actually burning throughout the day.

----------


## Bio-Active

> My valentine got me a Fitbit so I went test it out. Did a 1.7 mile walk, took 30 minutes. I think this will help me better gauge how many cals I am actually burning throughout the day.


nice brother my valentine got me a case of s'mores quest bars  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice brother my valentine got me a case of s'mores quest bars


They are on the list for next time!

----------


## Bio-Active

> They are on the list for next time!


one of the better presents I have got in a long time  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> one of the better presents I have got in a long time


Haha!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs are toast, smoked'em!

Motivation this AM was a really gorgeous blonde doing squats! She has a rocking body and I caught her looking, and I made sure she saw me looking.

----------


## RaginCajun

Got to the gym this morning, and fire trucks were everywhere! Someone must have seen me coming! Heading back home to set up the bike trainer and do some cardio.

Oh yeah, Happy Mardi Gras everyone! Lent starts tomorrow so time for me to give up something or dedicate myself to something. I have until tomorrow to decide, hmmmmmmm.......

----------


## RaginCajun

32 minutes fasted on my bike trainer

----------


## RaginCajun

i have been tracking my sleep with the fitbit charge. looks like i slept better last night, only was restless for about 12 minutes (up 8 times). i did get up to pee around 2AM. also, i tracked everything i put in my pie hole and looks like i have been pretty much eating at maintenance for the past few months, hence, no real change in weight. today, i looked better in the mirror, muscles looked bigger and more defined. i will be cutting back some on cals (only had one breakfast wrap instead of my usual two) and see where that will take me. the knots in my legs are also getting somewhat better, thinking about going in for a massage soon to see if they can take it a lil further. stay tuned.............

----------


## RaginCajun

Feel like dog ass today. Did not sleep well at all, had trouble breathing with the heater on and when I turned it off, the cold air dried me out. I think I need to buy a humidifier because this happens every time the weather gets cold.

Here was my sleep pattern from last night. I put my fitbit on the sensitive setting, so i was expecting to see more restlessness.

----------


## RaginCajun

sleep pattern was very much like the one above from last night, sucks! still can't breathe! 

i planned to fast today for 16 hours, may start doing IF again, or maybe a few times a week. bio-active suggested changing things up, so i feel that the change will help out. i weighed in today at 185lbs so down a pound. 

new pedals and shoes are ready to be broken in on my road bike. still need to clean it and get it ready to ride this spring. i have new tires and grips to put on, so may try to do that this weekend. i also need to clean my mountain bike as well, it is dusty!

on another note, kind of stressed out about work. the oil and gas industry is very shaky right now so that could be contributed to bad sleeping.

----------


## RaginCajun

32 minutes on my bike trainer

----------


## RaginCajun

Did over 5 miles of walking yesterday in the woods.

Heading to the gym shortly, gonna check out the yoga class at 1230.

Yes, that's right my friends, YOGA PANTS!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did over 5 miles of walking yesterday in the woods. Heading to the gym shortly, gonna check out the yoga class at 1230. Yes, that's right my friends, YOGA PANTS!!!!!!!!


 get after it at the gym brother

----------


## bethdoth

YOGA will kick your a$$. I know I am not flexible and they make you do some core stuff.

----------


## RaginCajun

> YOGA will kick your a$$. I know I am not flexible and they make you do some core stuff.


oh it did, i slept hard last night. it was an up tempo/fitness type of yoga class, def kicked my ass!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on my bike trainer. Need to start pushing it a little more but my allergies have me hemmed up, can't breathe!

Macros for the day: 46% protein 31% fats 23% carbs, right at 1900 cals for the day

----------


## Bio-Active

That's good to see you in that 2,000 calorie range

----------


## RaginCajun

Did this workout this morning:

5 Rounds of 

1 minute jump rope
1 minute single arm kettle bell swings (switching at the top from arm to arm)
10 sit-ups
10 push-ups 

After that did some calves, almost ralphed!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio on my bike trainer

Damn electricity has been out for about 10 minutes and I am starving!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

1000 yard swim with fins on, 20 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day 

Protein 188g Fats 81g Carbs 154g 1988cals

----------


## Bio-Active

> Macros for the day Protein 188g Fats 81g Carbs 154g 1988cals


are you making gains on those macros?

----------


## RaginCajun

> are you making gains on those macros?


I was down a pound this morning and two pounds in the past week. Gonna weigh in again in the morning. I ate IF style this week so far, 16 hour fast, 8 hour eating window. Crazy but I have not have the hunger pangs like I did in the past when fasting. Last time I ran an IF style, the hunger pangs were insane and took a few weeks to subside. 

I have been training more and will be hitting it hard tomorrow morning, going to see how my energy levels are but they have been pretty good this week!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed excellence!

Did this workout this AM:

30 front squats 50lb bar
30 push presses 50lb bar
150 jump rope 
20 front squats 50lb bar
20 push presses 50lb bar
150 jump rope 
10 front squats 50lb bar 
10 push presses 50lb bar
150 jump rope

Then did:

4 sets of calves, one at a time
30 wall balls
30 sit-ups
20 wall balls 
20 sit-ups
10 wall balls
10 sit-ups

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in today at 183 lbs, pretty good week. i do feel a little dehydrated so i am thinking most is water.

nonetheless, it is progress.

my muscles are def fatigued from yesterday's workout so slept in this AM. i may hit the gym later on this evening depending on how i am feeling, may just ride my bike on the trainer. we shall see!

heading out tomorrow morning to my bud's place to go hunt some hogs at night. i picked up a night vision scope from a friend, so it should be interesting! bringing my bow to practice as well so i will be active the entire time, except when sitting waiting on dinner!

----------


## RaginCajun

Foamed rolled these knotted up legs and hit the hot tub. Got a chicka coming over tonight to give me a massage and perform bedroom gymnastics

----------


## Bio-Active

> I was down a pound this morning and two pounds in the past week. Gonna weigh in again in the morning. I ate IF style this week so far, 16 hour fast, 8 hour eating window. Crazy but I have not have the hunger pangs like I did in the past when fasting. Last time I ran an IF style, the hunger pangs were insane and took a few weeks to subside. I have been training more and will be hitting it hard tomorrow morning, going to see how my energy levels are but they have been pretty good this week!


yeah my energy drops to when I am cutting calories. Caffeine is what helps me get through

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah my energy drops to when I am cutting calories. Caffeine is what helps me get through


Same here and I'm sensitive to stims

----------


## Bio-Active

> Same here and I'm sensitive to stims


guess I am lucky I do pretty well with Stims. I mean they help motivate me but I get focused and just train hard. My son won't shut up when he takes his pre workout

----------


## RaginCajun

> guess I am lucky I do pretty well with Stims. I mean they help motivate me but I get focused and just train hard. My son won't shut up when he takes his pre workout


Hahahaha!

It's cool that yAll can workout together!

----------


## Bio-Active

I am I have my dog out on an afternoon walk before walking dead comes on

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am I have my dog out on an afternoon walk before walking dead comes on


Nice!

I have never watched any of those shows.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hahahaha! It's cool that yAll can workout together!


well it's starting to remind me of a show I watched called lost. If it doesn't get better by the end of this season I might just give up on it

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in this morning, body really needed it. weighted in at 183.8 lbs this morning. i was figuring it to be higher after the BBQ chicken pizza i ate. it was from wholefoods, and i ate all but one slice so was expecting the weight to be higher. i am betting it will be higher tomorrow from the carbs and water i will retain from it, we shall see. planing on hitting my bike trainer later tonight for an interval workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minute interval workout on my bike trainer, 5 min warmup, then 1 min all out, 1 min rest (did 10) then 5 min cool down

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on bike trainer fasted

----------


## Bio-Active

> 30 minutes on bike trainer fasted


I wish I could do that. I wake up in the morning so hungry I feel sick till I eat

----------


## bethdoth

I hate but love fasted cardio. Once I drink 32oz of BCAA's I am no longer hungry but still my energy level to do HIIT is low. Takes a lot of motivation to do it, but I feel the fat melting off when I do.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wish I could do that. I wake up in the morning so hungry I feel sick till I eat


that is how i am when i eat normally. seems as if my hormones are leveling out and i am not getting those bad hunger pains anymore. i normally drink some BCAAs (Xtend activation watermelon, so good!) and that usually takes care of the hunger as well. 




> I hate but love fasted cardio. Once I drink 32oz of BCAA's I am no longer hungry but still my energy level to do HIIT is low. Takes a lot of motivation to do it, but I feel the fat melting off when I do.


i have been doing intermittent fasting for a little over a week now, fasting for about 16 hours and eating for 8 hours. it allows me to eat bigger meals and i feel fuller longer. still getting in about 1800-2000 cals a day, and could eat a lot more!

----------


## RaginCajun

i plan on hitting another workout before breaking my fast today. it should be interesting to see where my energy levels are. i will be having some BCAAs right before the workout. 

This is the workout i plan on doing:

Warmup and foam roll these knotted up legs
4 minutes, as many times as possible - 12 box over jumps, 12 burpees, 12 front squats (75 lb)
4 min rest
4 minutes, as many times as possible - 10 box over jumps, 10 burpees, 10 front squats (75 lb)
4 min rest
4 minutes, as many times as possible - 8 box over jumps, 8 burpees, 8 front squats (75 lb)

----------


## RaginCajun

> i plan on hitting another workout before breaking my fast today. it should be interesting to see where my energy levels are. i will be having some BCAAs right before the workout. This is the workout i plan on doing: Warmup and foam roll these knotted up legs 4 minutes, as many times as possible - 12 box over jumps, 12 burpees, 12 front squats (75 lb) 4 min rest 4 minutes, as many times as possible - 10 box over jumps, 10 burpees, 10 front squats (75 lb) 4 min rest 4 minutes, as many times as possible - 8 box over jumps, 8 burpees, 8 front squats (75 lb)


Almost passed out doing that workout!

Couldn't breathe

----------


## RaginCajun

down another pound this week, sitting at 182.6 lbs. 

really enjoying eating this way, bigger meals, and feeling fuller longer. i thought i was really going to be feeling the hunger pains this morning but drank some BCAAs, and it went away. now don't get me wrong, i could murder some food right about now, but looking forward to lunch! 

lunch - 2 low carb wheat wraps with 7.2 oz (measured this morning for Bio!) of venison and turkey, lil cheese, and avocado. sweet potato with cinnamon. 

Macros/cals - 89g protein 66g carbs 47g fat - 1028 cals

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day:

221g protein 111g carbs 66g fats = 1956 cals

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, diet will be a little different this weekend with family coming into town. I'm going to try not to over do it too much!

I do plan on getting some training in whenever I get a break.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did back today 

Back to minute maid park for some baseball

----------


## ghettoboyd

wow brother I keep forgetting to check in on this thread, your dedication to your goal is outstanding...sounds like things are going well...I just did 15 miles on the fat bike today in 2.5 hours..it was 34 degrees so conditions where perfect.. great cardio, ghetto getting cut up nice right now...will have to update the avy post cycle...keep on pissing the excellence bro, I know you will lol...

----------


## RaginCajun

> wow brother I keep forgetting to check in on this thread, your dedication to your goal is outstanding...sounds like things are going well...I just did 15 miles on the fat bike today in 2.5 hours..it was 34 degrees so conditions where perfect.. great cardio, ghetto getting cut up nice right now...will have to update the avy post cycle...keep on pissing the excellence bro, I know you will lol...


i am ready to get on my MTB, need to dust it off! 

i don't know you can ride in that weather, fvck dat! 

pissing excellence shall definitely continue, it is what i do!

----------


## RaginCajun

yesterday, i hit the gym and did some foam rolling and calve work. i also did 10 minutes of rowing.

plan on hitting some cardio later on tonight

meals are prepped for the day:

tomato basil chicken with eggplant marinara, sweet pot - lunch
quest bar and roasted soy beans for snack if needed
two low carb wraps with turkey/venison taco meat, pumpkin cheesecake/cottage cheese pudding - dinner

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i am ready to get on my MTB, need to dust it off! 
> 
> i don't know you can ride in that weather, fvck dat! 
> 
> pissing excellence shall definitely continue, it is what i do!


I have really bad ADHD so I have to have outlets to channel all my energy...that said I did another 18 miles Sunday in about 36 degrees...any warmer and ill start wearing shorts...trust me when your out there you are not cold at all, I find myself shedding layers till im in jeans and a t-shirt...I am addicted to all things mountain biking...its how I do cardio while having a great time...

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have really bad ADHD so I have to have outlets to channel all my energy...that said I did another 18 miles Sunday in about 36 degrees...any warmer and ill start wearing shorts...trust me when your out there you are not cold at all, I find myself shedding layers till im in jeans and a t-shirt...I am addicted to all things mountain biking...its how I do cardio while having a great time...


i enjoy it also!

i wreck, A LOT! haha! it is from going too fast and getting out of control!!!

i need to get some new shoes and pedals. my old pedals are getting worn down.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i enjoy it also!
> 
> i wreck, A LOT! haha! it is from going too fast and getting out of control!!!
> 
> i need to get some new shoes and pedals. my old pedals are getting worn down.


sweet brother if your not getting in the occasional wreck then your not mountain biking, im no stranger to that as well...have you tried platform pedals with the spikes on them they literally sink into whatever shoe you are wearing...I use them and rarely slip off a pedal, plus they are wider than standard pedals but thin they are the best upgrade ive ever done to any of my bikes...

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes in my bike trainer

----------


## RaginCajun

> sweet brother if your not getting in the occasional wreck then your not mountain biking, im no stranger to that as well...have you tried platform pedals with the spikes on them they literally sink into whatever shoe you are wearing...I use them and rarely slip off a pedal, plus they are wider than standard pedals but thin they are the best upgrade ive ever done to any of my bikes...


Tried them for a while but they kept beating up my shins

I'm still looking into it. I busted my ass a few times cuz I couldn't get out my pedals quick enough

----------


## Bio-Active

> 30 minutes in my bike trainer


 nice.... Have I ever told you I hate cardio? 45 minutes on the treadmill after weights  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice.... Have I ever told you I hate cardio? 45 minutes on the treadmill after weights


I don't hate it too much

wish my legs were knot free, then you would really see some cardio!

----------


## RaginCajun

i didn't want to take off yesterday but work told me otherwise! worked 13 hours yesterday and barely left my desk. i have another busy day but i will be damn if work will keep me out of the gym today! ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout after fighting putting a plug in my tire

----------


## Bio-Active

> I don't hate it too much wish my legs were knot free, then you would really see some cardio!


I keep doing it anyway. Another 40 minutes tonight after the weights  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I keep doing it anyway. Another 40 minutes tonight after the weights


Get some!

I plan on getting some tomorrow morning!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Get some! I plan on getting some tomorrow morning!


Didn't get in the cardio this morning, felt I needed the rest.

Looks like I will have to just hit it harder later on

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes on my bike trainer

Did some one legged intervals in there to change it up some, dripping with sweat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an upper body WO, hit it hard!

Weighed in today at 181.8lbs so about another pound down. I think it would have been more if I would have been able to train like I wanted to, work got in my way this week.

Going to enjoy the sunshine, been awhile!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did an upper body WO, hit it hard! Weighed in today at 181.8lbs so about another pound down. I think it would have been more if I would have been able to train like I wanted to, work got in my way this week. Going to enjoy the sunshine, been awhile!


enjoy the sun brother.... Nice to see that scale moving in the right direction

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, went to gym, foam rolled, abs, calves, and 10 minutes on the rowing machine

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did an upper body WO, hit it hard! Weighed in today at 181.8lbs so about another pound down. I think it would have been more if I would have been able to train like I wanted to, work got in my way this week. Going to enjoy the sunshine, been awhile!


Woo woo! Nice job. Love that for you!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Woo woo! Nice job. Love that for you!


Thanks doll

Still a work in progress, wish my legs worked properly

----------


## RaginCajun

3.1 mile walk, stairs, jog, took 56 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in at 180.8 lbs today, one pound less than last week. i think it is water because i know i have not drank enough water.

i am stressed out to the max! work is not looking good because of the recent oil prices. my apartment lease is up at the end of April and we have to give a 60 day notice if we are moving out, or go month to month, which is expensive. i am looking around for work and may have to move back home to find it since i know a lot people back that way. work has also gotten in the way of me working out, been getting home at 8 every night. i am trying to figure it all out, not sure what to do as of now.

going hit the gym at lunch to help out with the stress.

----------


## RaginCajun

finally moved some weight around!

stuffin my pie hole!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a light leg workout and foam rolled. Mainly focused on the small muscles, calves and glutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Did back and bis, really got a good pump!

----------


## bikeral

My man RC. Looks like you are the last man standing. Congrats on turning red.

----------


## RaginCajun

> My man RC. Looks like you are the last man standing. Congrats on turning red.


Hey there you whore!

Can't stop won't stop!

Thanks man, where the hell you been hiding!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of mountain bike riding, slow leisurely ride

----------


## Bio-Active

> 40 minutes of mountain bike riding, slow leisurely ride


good job man. I took my dog out for an afternoon walk

----------


## RaginCajun

> good job man. I took my dog out for an afternoon walk


If I didn't have to food prep, I would have rode longer.

Need to get grilling, but didn't have any charcoal, so baking some cilantro lime chicken. Also making some ground turkey and venison taco meat!

----------


## bikeral

> Hey there you whore!
> 
> Can't stop won't stop!
> 
> Thanks man, where the hell you been hiding!


I had a bad motorcycle accident last year. I'm almost recovered and just started back in the gym.
Good to see you are still at it.

----------


## Bio-Active

> If I didn't have to food prep, I would have rode longer.
> 
> Need to get grilling, but didn't have any charcoal, so baking some cilantro lime chicken. Also making some ground turkey and venison taco meat!


Well at least you are getting the prep done cause as we know that is most of the battle

----------


## bethdoth

Preparing meals ahead of time is the key... without that a person just eats random stuff. Plan ahead and start cooking. I do most of mine on Sunday evening and Wednesday evening.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Preparing meals ahead of time is the key... without that a person just eats random stuff. Plan ahead and start cooking. I do most of mine on Sunday evening and Wednesday evening.


i always cook, love to!

and yes, preparation is key!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I had a bad motorcycle accident last year. I'm almost recovered and just started back in the gym.
> Good to see you are still at it.


damn biker, had no clue!

hope you can get back after it soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

just peeked back in my thread to see when i started intermittent fasting, been over a month and 5 pounds gone. 

going to continue what i am doing diet wise, my digestion has never been better! 

now that the weather is looking more and more glorious, i will be logging more bike exercises.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> just peeked back in my thread to see when i started intermittent fasting, been over a month and 5 pounds gone. going to continue what i am doing diet wise, my digestion has never been better! now that the weather is looking more and more glorious, i will be logging more bike exercises.


Nice on the 5 lbs!!!

----------


## bsh

Good job!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice on the 5 lbs!!!


thanks, a chicka that i see about once a week keeps complimenting me, so going to continue on trucking!




> Good job!



thanks!

it has only begun!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes on my Mtn bike, leisurely stroll. I covered 6.5 miles.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I love that feeling of being completely drained and that pump!


Brother don't we all?

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Macros for the day:


Wow and i thought i was strict about what i eat

----------


## NACH3

> Macros for the day:


Figured I'd stop in RC... Man that spread sheet made me feel as I'm just pickin up food and goin(well compared to yours)!

Well done! 

Looks like I'll be spending more time in here as well! Good job on the loss!

----------


## RaginCajun

Thanks you guys!

I use myfitnesspal, it calculates all that for you!

I am no way in hell as strict as you guys! Haha!

I find that intermittent fasting has helped me feel full afterwards. When I was eating 6-8 meals a day, I would over eat cuz I was hungry al the time. Still a ways to go before I catch you two!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks you guys! I use myfitnesspal, it calculates all that for you! I am no way in hell as strict as you guys! Haha! I find that intermittent fasting has helped me feel full afterwards. When I was eating 6-8 meals a day, I would over eat cuz I was hungry al the time. Still a ways to go before I catch you two!


oh brother I have to have 6-8 ,meals ed or I would just be starving

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks you guys!
> 
> I use myfitnesspal, it calculates all that for you!
> 
> I am no way in hell as strict as you guys! Haha!
> 
> I find that intermittent fasting has helped me feel full afterwards. When I was eating 6-8 meals a day, I would over eat cuz I was hungry al the time. Still a ways to go before I catch you two!


Funny b/c b4 I started the bulk(cycle) I primed and was only eating 4-6 smaller meals.... But now if I don't have at least 6-8 decent size meals I feel it... And it's gotten easier to deal w/the fullness as Im more used to it... Lol 

I still wake up at 230 on the dot like clock work just to eat... 

I'm gonna start upping my cardio as well...

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes on my mtn bike, little over 7 miles

----------


## NACH3

> 50 minutes on my mtn bike, little over 7 miles


I know this isn't relevant - but I have family down in Houma, LA.... Right on the Bayou... Uncle wrestles Gators for fun... Lol had a skull of a 10'er on his Big Shed! So, I actually am part Coonass myself... lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> I know this isn't relevant - but I have family down in Houma, LA.... Right on the Bayou... Uncle wrestles Gators for fun... Lol had a skull of a 10'er on his Big Shed! So, I actually am part Coonass myself... lol


I am from Luling, right by Houma!

And yes, you would def be part coonass!

----------


## Bio-Active

Attachment 156077

----------


## NACH3

> Attachment 156077


Nice side, brother! Looks gooood!

----------


## RaginCajun

55 minutes of walking

----------


## Bio-Active

Just did my 2nd 40 minute cardio session today

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just did my 2nd 40 minute cardio session today


Nice!

I'm ready for a two a day, just need some of that rest stuff!

----------


## bsh

> Nice! I'm ready for a two a day, just need some of that rest stuff!


 lol, right... Sometimes just not enough hours in a day it seems!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 178.4 lbs today, 2 pounds down from last week. I think it is mostly water, due to drinking a few yesterday but I'll take it.

Downing some BCAAs and heading in for a fasted full body workout.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Weighed in at 178.4 lbs today, 2 pounds down from last week. I think it is mostly water, due to drinking a few yesterday but I'll take it. Downing some BCAAs and heading in for a fasted full body workout.


WooWoo!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Weighed in at 178.4 lbs today, 2 pounds down from last week. I think it is mostly water, due to drinking a few yesterday but I'll take it. Downing some BCAAs and heading in for a fasted full body workout.


 congrats brother nice work!

----------


## RaginCajun

Thanks you two!

Still trucking along!

Vrooooooom

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout: mainly focused on my weaker points, especially rotator cuffs and calves.

Plan on going for a lil ride here shortly

----------


## Bio-Active

> Workout: mainly focused on my weaker points, especially rotator cuffs and calves. Plan on going for a lil ride here shortly


I am gonna get the dog out for a walk here soon and burn off some extra cals  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

9 mile leisurely ride, took about 55 minutes

----------


## Bio-Active

> 9 mile leisurely ride, took about 55 minutes


wow that's a heck of a ride. Took the dog on a 2.5 mile walk

----------


## RaginCajun

> wow that's a heck of a ride. Took the dog on a 2.5 mile walk


There is an arts festival going on so plenty of tail/motivation all over the place!

----------


## Bio-Active

> There is an arts festival going on so plenty of tail/motivation all over the place!


well..... You better get down there

----------


## RaginCajun

> well..... You better get down there


Got one coming over to rub me down for the night!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Got one coming over to rub me down for the night!


doesn't get any better then that brother  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> doesn't get any better then that brother


RC not out of bed yet lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC not out of bed yet lol


Hehe.

----------


## RaginCajun

didn't post my workout yesterday, but i did more rotator cuff work and calf work. really going to focus on those smaller/weaker muscles in the next few weeks as i want to start lifting heavier at least once/twice a week. this week will be a quasi off week as i will be traveling home for easter and want to spend time with family and friends. i will get some training in this week and see how the week goes. hoping to get out and do some fishing!!!

----------


## bethdoth

Way to work those muscles that we tend to neglect. I have been focused on rear delts and lower outer chest lately.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Way to work those muscles that we tend to neglect. I have been focused on rear delts and lower outer chest lately.


I need to work on my glutes and hammies more also. 

I am finding more and more weak spots and going to really focus on them. Too much neglect in the past and a whole lot of scar tissue

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some hill sprints, walked, jogged, stretched, and just enjoyed the scenery. Did right under 3 miles in 50 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

My calves are really sore today from Monday's workout. I plan on giving my body somewhat of a rest starting today and prob end on Sunday. Driving back to the home land after work today, ready to go fishing and eat some good crawfish!

----------


## zaggahamma

Sub 180 even with the xtra po boys awesome bro

Hope yall catch a mess o fish

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio (walked/lil jog/few hills)

Legs are feeling a little better but I can still feel the knots and tight tendons. I think being barefoot and wearing flip flops all weekend helped out some, and I stayed busy the entire time. 

Still trucking!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 45 minutes of cardio (walked/lil jog/few hills) Legs are feeling a little better but I can still feel the knots and tight tendons. I think being barefoot and wearing flip flops all weekend helped out some, and I stayed busy the entire time. Still trucking!


Did u ever discover what's causing these knots?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did u ever discover what's causing these knots?


No ma'am sure haven't 

I'm still thinking it is some type of mineral deficiency or something 

Feels like my quad and vastus lateralis are stuck together

----------


## RaginCajun

1 hour of cardio (walk/few hills)

----------


## RaginCajun

41 minutes of cardio (walk/7 hill sprints)

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed excellence this morning!

did legs today: abduction, adduction, hammie curls, leg extension, and calves. walked on a 15 deg incline @ 3.4 mph afterwards for a little cardio. only took one minute breaks in between sets and will be bumping the weight up next week. hoping to get some more cardio in this evening

i have all my food planned for the week so no surprises unless something work related comes up. today's lunch and snack menu - 8oz-9oz of baked chicken thighs, cup and a half of brown rice, 6 strawberries, a banana, deer jerky, and roasted soy nuts. i will prob have left over fried saccalait (white crappie for you yankees) for supper along with a veggie. finally, i will wash all of that down with some blue bell no sugar ice cream topped with a serving of brownie brittle (stuff has to have crack in it!).

----------


## RaginCajun

64 minutes of walking

First two a day in a while

Legs are fried!

----------


## RaginCajun

48 minutes of walking

Will be doing a lot of stretching and grinding on my legs later on

----------


## RaginCajun

legs are feeling somewhat better today, sore! still have knots all over but i can feel some relief. i am wanting to run again but know that i need to get my legs right before i do. it really sucks having to hold back, feel like a caged animal!

on another note, started taking Vitamin D3 (4000IUs) and calcium (4800mg) together in one pill, and some fish oil. hoping to see/feel a difference in the next few months (praying sooner!). will weigh in later on in the week to see where i stand, been sitting around 180 lbs for the past few weeks

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed back n bis!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes of swimming with fins on

----------


## RaginCajun

45 mins of cardio (walk/jog)

----------


## RaginCajun

45 mins of cardio (walk/jog)

----------


## RaginCajun

33 mins of cardio (walk/jog)

----------


## bethdoth

Humm looks like you are working out a lot... don't forget a rest day every now and then. I actually took 2 days off this week and let my muscles rest.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Humm looks like you are working out a lot... don't forget a rest day every now and then. I actually took 2 days off this week and let my muscles rest.


sup bud!

i actually took off yesterday, felt lazy! 

definitely needed the rest. i have been getting to bed late every night and need to start trying to get to bed earlier so that i can work out in the AM. i am wanting to start lifting again.

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in today at 180.0 lbs. 

Yesterday, did 4.5 miles of hiking, pulling a wagon with 200lbs of corn. We took turns down it but drug the 200lbs twice, to two different feeders, was soaked!

Body is feeling a little tight today but a good tight.

Will be trying to only have carbs post training.

And going to force feed myself some greens for Bio!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of leisurely biking

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How's the knots darling?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How's the knots darling?


They are still there but overall, getting better. Plan on rolling on a stiffer foam roller later on, it has a plastic pipe on the inside so it doesn't give much. Going to start lifting again next week, focusing on my weak points

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> They are still there but overall, getting better. Plan on rolling on a stiffer foam roller later on, it has a plastic pipe on the inside so it doesn't give much. Going to start lifting again next week, focusing on my weak points


That's good news!!!! Wonderful. You think it's the rollers that making the difference?

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's good news!!!! Wonderful. You think it's the rollers that making the difference?


That and hoping the extra vitamins!

----------


## RaginCajun

did a quick but good full body workout at lunch

squats, dead lifts, rows, and incline hammer press

----------


## RaginCajun

47 minutes of walking, legs are fried!

Left hammy feels weird so will be paying attention to it. 

Stretching and rolling later on

----------


## RaginCajun

freakin sore as shyt today from yesterdays HIT lunch workout

i am going to try to remember to stretch throughout the day

and i know it is going to hurt more tomorrow!

----------


## anabolicsqa

> hello all. i am new to this site but have been reading other peoples questions. i am looking to trim away bodyfat, and get under 180 lbs by May. i have been involved in sports all my life and competed as a powerlifter in college. i have been working with weights for years and have a science background. i want to lose the fat in my stomach and my chest. i inherited the "fat" titties from both sides of my family, so genetics plays a role in where my fat gets placed. i want to have abs! currently, i am training for a 10k that is at the end of april. i have been running and weight lifting consistently for a few months. i can now do 4 miles without stopping. my diet is not bad, except on weekends. i like to socialize, hunt, and fish. and i like to have the occasional adult beverage. this is what hinders my training but i do enjoy those things in my free time. as of jan 3rd, i am down from 196 to 190. i started doing the fasted morning workouts, and i love it! just sometimes it doesn't feel like i have enough energy. i am working on a routine that best fits my schedule and myself. as of now, i am trying to swim 2 days a week, run 2/3 days a week, and weight train (my favorite) 2/3 days a week. it is tough to get the leg weight training in because i need to build up my endurance on my runs, and my favorite exercise is the squat. but can't go heavy on squats anymore because of a bum knee, which also hinders my running. but no pain no gain! i will post my diet later on this evening, and hopefully get a pic up so i can get further advice on what exercises to do to help transform. one of my biggest things is motivation and excuses. i can find an excuse for everything. well enough about that, here are my stats.
> 
> Ht: 5' 10”
> Wt: 190 lbs
> BMR: 1860
> TDEE: 2604
> BF%: estimate 20% (done with electronic devices, one said 17 other said 22.)
> LBM: 69 kg



I can relate to you on excuses. What has held me back from further progress in diets is taking the advice to eat this or that (protein to avoid muscle loss, carbs to keep metabolism up) and turn it into an excuse to give into hunger and go eat more. When I realized this, I bought locks and chains to lock-up all my food sources, including protein powder and put the locks' keys in my car, in the parking lot, before bedtime. The inconvenience of getting out of bed, going to the parking lot, the unlocking, _and_ the thought of making a conscious decision to fail, made me face the hardest part of cutting (imho) and deal with it...until I wake up and have tomorrow's meal #1. My diet was moderate on carbs and protein, but zero fat, except for EPA/DHA. I wanted to reach my lowest BF% ever, but my calorie restriction was probably too extreme since 1-2 more weeks put me near 125 lbs. whereas I began at 160 lbs. or so of BF > 10%. I was still lifting, but still sacrificed too much muscle. I wasn't on anything but a moderate dose of prescribed T replacement. Nonetheless, I managed to break through the barrier of "excuses" that had always halted or slowed my progress. I know losing that much muscle doesn't appeal to you, but my point is that it's very possible to drop more fat, but it it's hard. I wasn't really upset as I reached 125 lbs. I had muscle definition, and any lost muscle was later rebuilt as lean, quality muscle. I might have held onto more muscle if I had other things to add to the prescription T. 

note: I did absolutely no cardio, since it increases my appetite so much that I get insomnia from hunger.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I can relate to you on excuses. What has held me back from further progress in diets is taking the advice to eat this or that (protein to avoid muscle loss, carbs to keep metabolism up) and turn it into an excuse to give into hunger and go eat more. When I realized this, I bought locks and chains to lock-up all my food sources, including protein powder and put the locks' keys in my car, in the parking lot, before bedtime. The inconvenience of getting out of bed, going to the parking lot, the unlocking, and the thought of making a conscious decision to fail, made me face the hardest part of cutting (imho) and deal with it...until I wake up and have tomorrow's meal #1. My diet was moderate on carbs and protein, but zero fat, except for EPA/DHA. I wanted to reach my lowest BF% ever, but my calorie restriction was probably too extreme since 1-2 more weeks put me near 125 lbs. whereas I began at 160 lbs. or so of BF > 10%. I was still lifting, but still sacrificed too much muscle. I wasn't on anything but a moderate dose of prescribed T replacement. Nonetheless, I managed to break through the barrier of "excuses" that had always halted or slowed my progress. I know losing that much muscle doesn't appeal to you, but my point is that it's very possible to drop more fat, but it it's hard. I wasn't really upset as I reached 125 lbs. I had muscle definition, and any lost muscle was later rebuilt as lean, quality muscle. I might have held onto more muscle if I had other things to add to the prescription T. note: I did absolutely no cardio, since it increases my appetite so much that I get insomnia from hunger.


Thanks for stopping by!

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed a full body workout, arms were locking up carrying groceries

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio (walking/stairs/jogging). 

Sweating like a stuck pig!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 45 minutes of cardio (walking/stairs/jogging). Sweating like a stuck pig!


Doing a lot of cardio recently....hmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doing a lot of cardio recently....hmmmm


and just think if i counted all the bedroom gymnastics! hehe

trying to slowly ramp it up, wanting to ride those long miles again!

if my damn legs would work, watch out!!!!!!!

they are feeling somewhat better but i still feel, 'crooked'. feet don't feel like they are hitting the ground in the same manner, feels like my left leg is under me and my right one is out to the side some. i think the D3 is helping some, only time will tell!

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM!

40 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

lil update

weighed in under 180 lbs today, 179.2 lbs. that kind of surprised me since i did eat a lot yesterday, i was expecting to be about two pounds heavier today.

need to get into the gym to get a kettle bell workout in or some type of lifting. been working really late every night this week so it has been tough. 

ready to get on my bike!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am just fathomed that i am down about another pound today. weighed in at 178.6 lbs this AM. took off yesterday and i felt like i ate a lot, thus, expecting the weight to be at 180-181 lbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

Just killed a full body workout, still shaking!

Needed to hit some weights!

I will most certainly be sore as shyt!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some abs and core exercises today as per recommendation from Marcus. Feel somewhat 'straighter' today in my posture, I think it is from an exercise that I love but have been forgetting to do. Basically just took a dumbbell and plopped my back on a flat bench and did pull overs, felt like my whole core was moving!

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed another workout!

Did this quick sweat pouring workout:

10 x box jumps

2 minutes all out on rowing

Biceps curls to failure

1-2 minutes of rest, repeat 3 times

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed Excellence!

Did a kettle bell workout this morning and 15 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

67 minutes of walking. Wore some different shoes this evening, bad move on my part, blisters!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to the gym and rolled on a lacrosse ball, ouch! Still have a long way to go with these knots but looks like I'm heading in the right direction! Definitely going to order a rumble roller, I hear good painful things about it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Steady holding at 178 lbs this week. 

Took yesterday evening off, needed the rest and slept in this morning. Legs are tight from rolling them hard yesterday morning, so I will let them dictate my evening. May just have to rest again, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Diet was not good this weekend although I did burn a lot of cals. Did a 5k yesterday and just killed a kettle bell workout!


Did this workout: 

Military Presses (3 sets, 5 reps each arm)
Rows (3 sets, 5 reps each arm)
Kb Squats (3 sets, 15 reps)
KB Windmill (3 sets, 5 reps each side)
KB swings (3 sets, 15 reps)

20 minutes of cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Diet was not good this weekend although I did burn a lot of cals. Did a 5k yesterday and just killed a kettle bell workout! Did this workout: Military Presses (3 sets, 5 reps each arm) Rows (3 sets, 5 reps each arm) Kb Squats (3 sets, 15 reps) KB Windmill (3 sets, 5 reps each side) KB swings (3 sets, 15 reps) 20 minutes of cardio


U like the KB workouts?

----------


## RaginCajun

> U like the KB workouts?


Love them!

I have tons of workouts, tons!

Really going to start using them more and more. 

For instance, I did a new one today called the windmill. I had to YouTube it to see how to perform it because it was one I hadn't heard of. It really stretched my obliques and really works on the tiny muscles in the shoulder. Also, I looked back on when I was really getting after it and noticed that I was doing a lot of KB workouts. I have to go out of town for a few days for work and definitely need/want to purchase a KB to travel with, my jump rope gets lonely!

----------


## RaginCajun

chose to sleep in this morning, tossed and turned all night. heading out of town for work for a few days so packed my jump rope, resistance bands, and a lacrosse ball for rolling. i think the place i am staying has a few dumbbells so i will have to make that work like a kettle bell. 

i can feel yesterday's workout, especially the windmills, my obliques are sore.

----------


## RaginCajun

Got to the hotel, found the fitness room, not too shabby!

Did this workout:

Warmup - 3 sets of 10 of 30lb one are dumbbell swings 

Then 4 rounds of this:
20 12lb rubber ball slams
20 Russian twists
20 sit-ups 

Was sweating buckshot!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Have kettle bell will workout. Lol. Bell. Not ball. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Have kettle bell will workout. Lol. Bell. Not ball. Lol


Hehe!

----------


## lovbyts

Sounds like you are still going strong. Nice job.

How are the lumpy legs?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you are still going strong. Nice job. How are the lumpy legs?


Hey bud!

Still going, I won't give up, just not in my nature.

I have been really grinding on them more and more each day. Still need to find the time and a doctor/specialist to go see. I also still need to see what my hormone levels are at, keep saying it just need to do it! The lumps and knots are better than they were, but still there nonetheless. 

I need a live in masseuse, a hot one I can spoil!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout this AM:

3 sets of 10 reps doing 20lb dumbbell swings, each arm
3 sets of 10 reps of dumbbell squats
3 sets of 10 reps of dumbbell presses, each arm
3 sets of 20 reps of sit-ups on big rubber ball

----------


## --->>405<<---

yo wut up G?  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> yo wut up G?


Sup Georgia boy!

I'm still kicking like a chicken!

How are you? Still riding? Still wearing silk shorts?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Sup Georgia boy!
> 
> I'm still kicking like a chicken!
> 
> How are you? Still riding? Still wearing silk shorts?


lmao.. yes.... yes! maybe i should wear the silk shorts while im riding!  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> lmao.. yes.... yes! maybe i should wear the silk shorts while im riding!


Haha or your short jean shorts! 

Black in back likes those also!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a little upper body workout this morning, didn't really have it today.

----------


## RaginCajun

Lower body workout complete, legs all wobbly!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally got my road bike back!

Hoping I can get some riding in. F'N been raining everyday and I have been on the road for work so trying to get back into riding again!

----------


## ghettoboyd

sweet bike brother, but where are the knoby tires?...

----------


## Bio-Active

Sweet looking bike brother!

----------


## RaginCajun

> sweet bike brother, but where are the knoby tires?...


Thanks, getting the 29er fixed up next!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sweet looking bike brother!


Thanks, now just need to get my ass on the seat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Stormed over here today so no riding. Went to the gym and did legs again and a lil chest. Did incline negatives, about 5 sets really really slow.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Stormed over here today so no riding. Went to the gym and did legs again and a lil chest. Did incline negatives, about 5 sets really really slow.


those negs are great for tearing that deep tissue

----------


## RaginCajun

More cardio!

Did 3.5 miles of walking with neoprene chest waders on, thought I was gonna have heat stroke! And one of the walks included carrying a 40 lb sac of corn!

----------


## Bio-Active

> More cardio! Did 3.5 miles of walking with neoprene chest waders on, thought I was gonna have heat stroke! And one of the walks included carrying a 40 lb sac of corn!


nice work brother. Burn those calories

----------


## RaginCajun

Back is tight as hell today. Did some deep slow squats yesterday as well as carrying that 40lb sac of feed over my head for 1 or more. Gonna try the hot tub at the gym, hoping that helps some.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Back is tight as hell today. Did some deep slow squats yesterday as well as carrying that 40lb sac of feed over my head for 1 or more. Gonna try the hot tub at the gym, hoping that helps some.


My back is also tight from the squats. Massage therapist says I am tight all over. Upper and lower Back, hamstrings, IT bands, quads. He suggested a roller.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> My back is also tight from the squats. Massage therapist says I am tight all over. Upper and lower Back, hamstrings, IT bands, quads. He suggested a roller.


Join the club!

I still want to get one of those rumble rollers

Going soak now, hopefully the hot tub is working!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Thanks, getting the 29er fixed up next!


nice brother, im looking into purchasing a 29er myself after I saw what I could do with my fatbike with no suspension...im thinking ill be able to roll over anything and hopefully less trips over the handlebars lol.....maybe not...ha ha...

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice brother, im looking into purchasing a 29er myself after I saw what I could do with my fatbike with no suspension...im thinking ill be able to roll over anything and hopefully less trips over the handlebars lol.....maybe not...ha ha...


Hahahahaha, I know the feeling all too well!

----------


## RaginCajun

31 minutes of jogging

----------


## RaginCajun

my triathlete friend sent me this website today, and i think i will have to give it a go!

https://www.trainerroad.com/

----------


## RaginCajun

First time back on the road bike in quite a while

Did 15.13 miles, took 60 minutes, avg 15 mph, max speed 24.1 mph. Felt great!!!!!!! Just need to build back up and looking forward to it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Nice

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice


thanks, feeling motivated again!

legs are still a disaster but getting betting so i think.

----------


## bethdoth

Sounds like you are raging on!!! I like pics for progress!!! ?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you are raging on!!! I like pics for progress!!! ?


i posted some pics, you must have missed them  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Rode bike this evening, did 12.53 miles, took 52 minutes, avg speed 14.1mph, max speed 24.4mph. Did two one mile laps with a group, they were cooking at 22mph!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lil upper body, back, and abs. This mornings reps were all done doing negatives and working on form. 

Somethings that I need to really focus on are back and core with all the biking I plan on doing.

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 4 miles in about an hour, damn it was a hot one!

----------


## RaginCajun

2.24 miles 34 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

On the road for work, brought my jump rope and massage ball. Going to do what I can, would have brought my bike but I didn't want to risk having it stolen.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> On the road for work, brought my jump rope and massage ball. Going to do what I can, would have brought my bike but I didn't want to risk having it stolen.


Sometimes I hate working out on the road. Good job on being steady!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sometimes I hate working out on the road. Good job on being steady!


 My big thing is food, there are no restaurants in this little South Texas town, I'm basically in Mexico!

Weight room is decent, will definitely be catching a sweat

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I  :Heart:  Mexican food. Real Mexican food. Especially the flour tortillas.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I  Mexican food. Real Mexican food. Especially the flour tortillas.


If you are ever in Houston, let me know, plenty of great places to eat!

----------


## RaginCajun

34 minutes of walking, just under two miles

Enjoying some complimentary bud lights now

----------


## bethdoth

Food and life are getting in the way of my nutritional needs!!! Way to many distractions in my life right now. Keep up the workouts...ya i missed the pics.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Food and life are getting in the way of my nutritional needs!!! Way to many distractions in my life right now. Keep up the workouts...ya i missed the pics.


Life is made to be enjoyed, enjoy it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just did Chest, tris, and 25 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking and 40 minutes on recumbent bike

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If you are ever in Houston, let me know, plenty of great places to eat!


Sounds good!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio and a lil back/bi workout

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of walking and 30 minutes on the recumbent bike

----------


## bethdoth

I see exercise in the plan ... what about nutrition? How is that going... I hope better than mine!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I see exercise in the plan ... what about nutrition? How is that going... I hope better than mine!


It has not been sharp since I have been on the road since Monday. It will get better! My training has been going good but I am feeling it today. Trying to get back to town to go swim and hit the hot tub

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of swimming

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs this evening, FN fried!

----------


## RaginCajun

Stretched and did some core/ab work

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Awfully ambitions so early in the morning!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awfully ambitions so early in the morning!!!!


Feeling like an animal again! 

Ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Feeling like an animal again! Ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


I sleep in as often as I can anymore. I hate getting up early on weekends.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I sleep in as often as I can anymore. I hate getting up early on weekends.


Trust me, would love to have slept late but I'm back working! Driving 2.5 hours to go meet up with one of our clients and potential lessor. My back is not liking it nor my legs

----------


## RaginCajun

Shoulders and traps done

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Figured I would update my thread

Been pretty stressed out as of late, family, work, and with life.

Grand-paw just passed away, funeral tomorrow. He was one of my best bud's. His crazy ass would come tailgating with me and my wild ass friends in college at 6 in the morning and wild out! May he rest in peace!!!

As far as training goes,was on family vacation with my mom's family this past weekend, so awesome! Played a few rounds of golf, first time since last family vacation last year. I shot 89 and 90. If I could have gotten off of the Tee box, my scores would have been a lot better. It gets really competitive between my little brothers and I. My lil bro took the trophy, shot 86 and 88. My other step brothers shot 88 and 91 respectively so you can see how close the competition is!

Whenever I get back home to Houston, time to get back after it!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sorry to hear about your grandpap. I had a rough week also so this week will be better  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry to hear about your grandpap. I had a rough week also so this week will be better


Thanks doll, he was 90, lived a great healthy life!!! 

Hope yours gets better also babe!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just wanted to post a pic of my grandpa at my age, we look soooooo much alike, crazy!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of walking

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Why are you only waking lately? Taking a break?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just wanted to post a pic of my grandpa at my age, we look soooooo much alike, crazy!!!! <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157771"/>


That's sweet. Nice photo.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Why are you only waking lately? Taking a break?


my legs are still knotted up, so just been walking.

i will be ramping it up, just getting back into the swing of things. took last week off from the gym.

i plan on getting a 2 hour massage here soon, so hoping that will help out some. i also need to stretch more! i am flexible, very, so weird how everything is just tight and knotted.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 50 minutes of cardio, walking/jogging 

I have a dull pain across my left pec, feels like it is really tight, making sleeping very tough. I didn't sleep a wink last night. I'm not sure where the pain came from nor what is causing it. 

Heading out of town again for work so will be doing what I can this week. I have a little better plan going into it knowing what the hotel gym offers. Hoping this aggravating pain goes away

----------


## RaginCajun

Back, bis, and 20 minutes of cardio which included some sprints

On the road for the next few days and going to concentrate on my conditioning. When doing weights, really going to do a lot of sets and reps. Also, found some of Nark's old challenges and going to incorporate those into my daily routine. Today's challenge was doing sprints. I only did 5 as I could feel how tight my quad was but felt good to go all out!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest and tris done. Did a lot reps and light weight. I could still feel some tightness so didn't push the weight

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some tabata style push-ups, fell flat on my face, chest went to failure fast! Had to do some girl push-ups at the end, it hurt! Also did 20 minutes on the recumbent bike, real easy

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of fasted cardio on recumbent bike

----------


## RaginCajun

30 more minutes of cardio on the recumbent bike.

----------


## RaginCajun

70 minutes of walking and jogging

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of jogging/walking

Legs weren't having it today but still managed to get in 2.5 miles

Today my weight was up to 185 lbs yet I look leaner? Who knows!

----------


## RaginCajun

65 minutes of walking, had to sweat those demons out!

----------


## RaginCajun

did a quick workout at lunch, felt rushed but got through it

felt something odd in my left hip and still dealing with that wee niggle in my left shoulder/trap/chest area.

plan on doing cardio later on, hip permitting!

----------


## RaginCajun

feeling banged up today

crazy, but my weight went up again, weighed in at 189 lbs today!

i think it is due to the increase in lifting and inflammation. i seem to hold water like a woman!

going to try to ride my bike this evening, even though my legs and whole body feels tight. F'N sucks!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

made a doctor's appointment

hope it doesn't run me broke as i know they are going to want to do a MRI

insurance just doesn't do shit anymore!

----------


## RaginCajun

weight dropped some today, from 189 lbs just yesterday down to 186 lbs. 

hoping i can get out of here at a decent time today to go ride my bike, still need to flush out some of this lactic acid (sore from my workout)

even with the sudden weight gain, pants and clothes still fit the same, no change at all.

guessing it could be muscle as i really do not look nor feel fatter

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a push and pull workout, felt good to move some weight around. Did no less than 12 reps on everything except for deadlift, did 6 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

well, was browsing the interwebs last night and ran across this article. it pretty much sums up what i have going on, minus the knots. 

here is the article: Posture Problems / Muscle Imbalances: Corrective Stretching : AskTheTrainer.com

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got back from the doctor 

Took some back X-rays, everything good there 

Drew some blood, get results in a week or so (no hormones even though I asked!) 

Seems to be that I have some week areas: left part of my back, lats, mid back, lower back, glutes (both Maximus and minimus), lower abs, and left calf

She gave me some exercises to do and wants me to see a physical therapist. Hoping the physical therapy is covered by insurance or it will run me broke. The doctor was pretty hot for an older lady, she would have gotten it! Hehe

----------


## RaginCajun

Did my exercises for day, lower back was spasming

----------


## RaginCajun

Did my exercises again and plan on doing some more later on. Need to get in a good stretch later tonight. 

Going shoot my bow now, going to get a good back workout!

----------


## RaginCajun

Shooting my bow was a great workout!

Heading to store, making venison chorizo sliders with spicy mayo, strawberries, avocado, and pepper jack cheese

----------


## RaginCajun

Total miles today = 5.2 

One of those miles was tromping through the woods with a 50 lb sac of corn in the Texas heat!

----------


## RaginCajun

41 minutes of cardio, walking/jogging

----------


## RaginCajun

did 40 minutes of cardio after working 12 hours, then worked some more!

work is killing my training

looking my day will be much of the same tomorrow, ugh!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest, tris, and shoulders done

----------


## RaginCajun

Woke up and took 2 green tea pills, l-tyrosine, chromium p., and some L-cart. That lil combo feels great!!!

One hour of fasted cardio done! Did 35 flights of stairs and the rest was walking.

----------


## Arete

Awesome job keeping it up. Funny I just had someone else tell me the same supplement group last night. Time to read up some more.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome job keeping it up. Funny I just had someone else tell me the same supplement group last night. Time to read up some more.


thanks!

i haven't done it in quite some time but really liked it today. i am sensitive to stimulants so a little caffeine gets me going!

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM, another 40 minutes of cardio!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 20 minutes of cardio and some lower back exercises. Saw an ex in the gym this morning, boy was she eager to come say hi!

----------


## bloodchoke

> i will fix the diet up and i understand what you telling about the pre/post workout meals. i was doing some reading on the forums about doing cardio in the AM on an empty stomach. should i not be doing this?


Fasted cardio is good, but ingest 10g BCAA first with a 2:1:1 ratio. I'm no nutritionist but, from what I've read, this will prevent you from going catabolic AND have while it will result in an insulin response, allowing you to mimic stay fasted.

(Please advise if this incorrect.)

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM fvck faces, another two a day!!!

35 minutes of jogging/walking, did 2.7 miles.

Work is getting shaky so stress level is high, might have to start looking for another job  :Frown: 

Nonetheless, Pissing Excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

decided to sleep in today since i have physical therapy later on. not sure how many of those i will be able to attend with work getting shaky.

i am pretty tight from running yesterday but it feels like a good tight!

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely sore from PT yesterday 

Cardio - 2.5 mile walk/jog in 40 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some manual labor yesterday out in the heat, got a great workout in the great outdoors!

Today, worked on back and glutes. My arms were shaking when trying to wash my hair

----------


## Arete

Sign of a great workout ragin. I'm sure if you were out in the heat yesterday you did a full body workout and the sweat was pouring off. Great progress man keep it up. Lucky for you heat is going to still be around for a few months.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sign of a great workout ragin. I'm sure if you were out in the heat yesterday you did a full body workout and the sweat was pouring off. Great progress man keep it up. Lucky for you heat is going to still be around for a few months.


Thanks!

Yeah, I was soaking wet the entire day. Feels great to work like an animal!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, looks like it is time for me to set a reachable/obtainable goal.

Goal: get as close to 175 lbs before my next birthday (Oct. 19th)

I have not been pushing myself hard enough in the gym and on cardio. I have also been eating whatever I want to but not really pigging out on any crap. I'm going to give CKD another go and start reducing carbs and adding in more fats. I will be coming up with a training plan that includes my exercises for strengthening all my weak points.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio, legs hurt, felt tired but got through it

And forgot to post my weight, it is 186 lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Just destroyed my back and arms, still shaking. Feel like I need to RALPH!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just was looking at my fitbit to get a gauge on about how many calories I am burning in one day. Now, obviously it varies day to day but it looks like my daily calorie burn is around 2,490 calories (average for 8 weeks). Most of my daily calorie consumption is around 1800-2400 but on the weekends I know I go over from drinking. I think I have gained some muscle along the way being that all my clothes fit the same and weight has pretty much stayed the same. Be interesting to see how this quasi-cyclic keto eating will go!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just was looking at my fitbit to get a gauge on about how many calories I am burning in one day. Now, obviously it varies day to day but it looks like my daily calorie burn is around 2,490 calories (average for 8 weeks). Most of my daily calorie consumption is around 1800-2400 but on the weekends I know I go over from drinking. I think I have gained some muscle along the way being that all my clothes fit the same and weight has pretty much stayed the same. Be interesting to see how this quasi-cyclic keto eating will go!


Like the Fitbit?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Like the Fitbit?


Love it!

I want to get the Heart rate one for training

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Love it! I want to get the Heart rate one for training


 different band then the cal counting one? Everyone is sporting them at work now.

----------


## RaginCajun

> different band then the cal counting one? Everyone is sporting them at work now.


They all do calorie count and pretty sure the one that has a HR monitor in it is more accurate.

You can link Fitbit to myfitnesspal app, just figured that out

You also can compete with others who have them

----------


## RaginCajun

That's right my friends, pissing excellence is my game, RaginCajun is my name!

3.2 miles which included 24 flights of stairs/steps, took about an hour. Fitbit said I burned about 480 cals

----------


## Arete

I love my Fitbit HR as welling also food tracking with it. Keep it up RC your doing awesome.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love my Fitbit HR as welling also food tracking with it. Keep it up RC your doing awesome.


thanks!

yeah i want the HR but someone gave me the one i have so no complaints!

if my body would let me train like my brain wants to, it would be even that much more awesome!

----------


## Arete

Ragin I sent you a pm with my email if you want to hook up on Fitbit. A question about it or trackers in general. If out TDEE =2500 lets say and fit bit starts the day out that way and we say 500 cal deficient so it says eat 2000 calories. Then through the course of being awake 16 hours and for me walking about 12-15k steps it says I need to eat 3000 calories and I'll still be 500-1000 deficient not including lifting. Would you still eat at 2000 calories or 3000. I find I'm not losing when I eat 2000 calories like I did before when i was eating 3000 calories ketogenic same amount of exercise. Just wondering your thoughts while using a tracker like Fitbit.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 more minutes of cardio beotches!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ragin I sent you a pm with my email if you want to hook up on Fitbit. A question about it or trackers in general. If out TDEE =2500 lets say and fit bit starts the day out that way and we say 500 cal deficient so it says eat 2000 calories. Then through the course of being awake 16 hours and for me walking about 12-15k steps it says I need to eat 3000 calories and I'll still be 500-1000 deficient not including lifting. Would you still eat at 2000 calories or 3000. I find I'm not losing when I eat 2000 calories like I did before when i was eating 3000 calories ketogenic same amount of exercise. Just wondering your thoughts while using a tracker like Fitbit.


To be honest I am trying to figure that one myself at the moment! 

My problem is I drink on the weekends so that screws everything up so if I have some drink free weekends then we shall see. I feel hungry all the time so maybe I'm not eating quite enough

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout at the gym and 30 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Went on my mountain bike today, rode for 1 hour and 45 minutes. I'm whooped!

----------


## Arete

A Sunday bike ride before it got to hot eh.

----------


## RaginCajun

> A Sunday bike ride before it got to hot eh.


It was about 100F, hot as hell!

----------


## RaginCajun

Going shoot my bow by a friend's place and I'm bringing food!

On the menu: 2 filets wrapped in bacon, venison chorizo sliders, mid way venison smoked jalapeño n chedda sausage, and some venison round steak that has been marinating like fajitas!

----------


## RaginCajun

53 minutes of fasted cardio, walking/jogging

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 45 minutes of cardio!

BAM!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed Excellence!

Did my back exercises and a lil shoulder work. Felt something in my right shoulder on my last rep so I shut it down. Not hurting or anything, just a wee niggle!

----------


## RaginCajun

44 minutes of walking, feel drained even though I some carbs at lunch

----------


## Arete

It's the heat I'm sure very hot down south. Good job tracking.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's the heat I'm sure very hot down south. Good job tracking.


definitely hot down here but that wasn't it, just think my body was spent

taking a rest day, or going to take it easy today as i can feel my body telling me too

----------


## RaginCajun

43 minutes of walking, legs are tight but not too bad

----------


## bethdoth

What are your stats now a days as compared to when you started?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What are your stats now a days as compared to when you started?


i think i am a little leaner but the weight has managed to stay the same

sitting at 185 lbs, feeling stronger and stronger each week! 

diet is better but it seems like i need to eat a 1000 cal deficit to lose any kind of fat! i stay hungry, i can't see how people have trouble bulking/eating! it is really really tough for me to eat like a damn bird at 1700-1800 cals! i am putting more effort into workouts and i can feel it both in strength and in wear. my left knee if bothering me so no walking or jogging until that subsides some. depending on feel, i may go ride this evening or get into the pool for a dip

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cruising on the mountain bike

----------


## bethdoth

Humm I have a hard time consuming 2200 cal a day. I have to really try. I am never hungry.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Humm I have a hard time consuming 2200 cal a day. I have to really try. I am never hungry.


really?

i have no problem getting in the cals, i love to eat!

i fasted today, first meal will be lunch time!

soooooo ready cuz i am starving!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a back workout yesterday 

Today, did shoulders and upper back

----------


## RaginCajun

decided to fast today, and going fast from all the caffeine! 

weight is up today from the carb loading weekend, weighed in at 189 today!

we shall see, going to work hard again this week in the gym and in the cardio department. i plan on getting in the pool at some point this week, shoulders and upper back are sore from yesterday's workout.

----------


## ghettoboyd

glad to see you are pissing excellence as always brother...whats up with the "cruse" on the mountain bike?...you at least let it touch some dirt I hope?....ride that bitch hard and put her away wet my man...rock on...

----------


## RaginCajun

> glad to see you are pissing excellence as always brother...whats up with the "cruse" on the mountain bike?...you at least let it touch some dirt I hope?....ride that bitch hard and put her away wet my man...rock on...


Yes, I let her touch some dirt but only a little, just teased her! I'm trying to get my confidence back on it, been too long! These are all new trails to me so trying to get a feel for them. When I say 'Cruise', not hardcore, easygoing. I need to remember how to jump logs and climb over big trees!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

decided to rest yesterday, i think my body needed it

went back to IF eating this week, down a few lbs.

still feel like i need to rest so prob going to take one more day off

----------


## cue_artist

What's your thoughts on IF Ragin? Do you get good results from it?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's your thoughts on IF Ragin? Do you get good results from it?


It works just like everything else does, just have to stick with it. Good results happen when I am really disciplined but haven't been strict enough as of late.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs yesterday and went in today to stretch and do abs

Heading out now to shoot my bow, should be a great workout

----------


## RaginCajun

Did my back exercises and some abs

Also did 2 mile walk

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cycling

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout 

Damn left hand/wrist was acting up on hang cleans and press

----------


## bethdoth

Hang in there and keep pressing on!! hahaha no pun intended.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hang in there and keep pressing on!! hahaha no pun intended.


haha!

i think something happened when my wrist was cocked, it just didn't feel right after the first set. i could barely make a fist, felt as i had lost all strength in it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Wrist felt good, did an upper body workout 

Will be doing a lot cardio tomorrow, going play/work in the woods!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did lots of wood chopping, brush cutting with a machete and walked al over. Just waiting on Sept 27!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout, felt great! Smoothie came over and massaged me good, legs are feelin a wee bit better!

----------


## RaginCajun

13 mile cycle in one hour, felt good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout complete, really pushed it this morning 

Arms are still shaking as I type and felt like my left eye was going to pop out!

That is all for now, carry on

----------


## RaginCajun

42 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

definitely feeling my workout from yesterday

i have been lifting heavier and more HIT style when lifting. body is feeling better so going to just continue what i am currently doing at the moment and slowly ramp it up! i am slowly getting stronger and legs are somewhat getting better. hoping to be able to do some running this fall

on days i am lifting in the morning, i will be eating before and small meals throughout the day. on cardio and off days, i am going to do intermittent fasting (16 hr fast, 8 hour eating window). just started doing that this week so looking to see what i will get out of it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to a yoga class today, it was tough! 

Very small class, 10 people total

I know the instructor 

I love yoga pants!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cycling, 10.5 miles

----------


## RaginCajun

10.5 miles of cycling and 2.2 miles of walking 

BAM!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Went to a yoga class today, it was tough! Very small class, 10 people total I know the instructor I love yoga pants!


 Such a tool.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Such a tool.


 But a useful and sharp tool!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, was in the woods all day, sweated like a beast!

So far today, 10.5 miles of cycling. I will be stepping the mileage up next week

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM!

37 more minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of cardio, joggin/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

37 minutes of cardio

Legs felt dead, may need to rest them 

Thinking about doing yoga tomorrow if I can get out of work earlier enough

----------


## RaginCajun

did yoga last night, damn it was tough

feeling sluggish today

just looking back and i haven't had a rest day since the 19th of August

heading home for the holiday weekend tomorrow, no training for me

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hello!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hello!!!


Hi there!

Life is pushing me around all over, kind of stressed at the moment

Definitely need to get some rest!

----------


## RaginCajun

Worn out, yoga kicked my ass today!

I felt weak, was shaking like a cheerleader's Pom Pom!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi there! Life is pushing me around all over, kind of stressed at the moment Definitely need to get some rest!


Sounds like my life! It's temporary. That's what I keep telling myself.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like my life! It's temporary. That's what I keep telling myself.


yes, it is temporary but it is affecting me. 

i am stressed about work, and life at the moment

but yes, it will get better!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 183.8lbs today, few pounds down from last week. Hoping it is not too much muscle loss since the only exercising I have done in the past week was yoga.

Diet has been better but appetite not there due to stress. 

Trying to get my groove back!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Weighed in at 183.8lbs today, few pounds down from last week. Hoping it is not too much muscle loss since the only exercising I have done in the past week was yoga. Diet has been better but appetite not there due to stress. Trying to get my groove back!


U should be ok with yoga for one week.

----------


## RaginCajun

> U should be ok with yoga for one week.


I really ran my body down last weekend, definitely can't hang like use to. 

Going to rest until Monday and the stress will hopefully be better by then as well

----------


## RaginCajun

Better day, appetite is back 

Will be hitting the gym in the morning

----------


## RaginCajun

> Better day, appetite is back Will be hitting the gym in the morning


Well, slept in today, didn't rest well last night

----------


## RaginCajun

33 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil circuit workout this AM, easing back into it

----------


## Bio-Active

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews

----------


## RaginCajun

> 5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


Reported!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of walking 

I am cutting out protein powder, easy way for me to cut some cals

----------


## RaginCajun

Yoga, man it was tough with my legs being sore

Also, did an ultra sound body fat test, sitting right at 20% (19.9)

Going to start doing some more conditioning type exercises. I will post them up

----------


## RaginCajun

47 minutes of cardio 

Ate too much today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some legs, lats, and shoulders earlier

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Full body workout


Nice

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout this AM

----------


## RaginCajun

Just noticed I forgot to log my Friday full body workout.

Yesterday, did manual labor out in the woods.

Probably going to rest today 

Later on, cooking up some venison sliders for football festivities

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to gym, did calves, cardio, and a lil rotator cuff work

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


hi sissy britches!

----------


## RaginCajun

Played golf yesterday, sore in little places 

Today, 45 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

weight is staying the same, 185 on the nose.

need to push harder in training, nuff said!

----------


## bethdoth

Your original goal was to get under 180, that is only 5 pounds. Do a 24 hour water fast then do HIIT at the end of the fast and you will start to loose again.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Your original goal was to get under 180, that is only 5 pounds. Do a 24 hour water fast then do HIIT at the end of the fast and you will start to loose again.


i did reach that before, got to 166 i believe and stayed there until i started have knots. at the moment, i am not focused on my goals but need to be! no discipline and need to get that back in order. haven't been eating terrible, just eating! i haven't done a 24 hour fast in a long time. might have to try it next week and see. my fat ass has been eating too much and not moving enough. i have been a lazy ass! Good things will come!

now, it is hunting season so going fill up the freezer tomorrow, bow hunting starts!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lower back and groin muscle work

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

Freezer will be full of venison again soon, shot a doe today with my bow!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did legs today, could barely walk down the stairs

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs are screaming at me today, sore to the touch!

Iggy did some reflecting back on his past and it made me go look back as well. I was almost 20 lbs lighter 2 years ago (not as much muscle as now and not as fat), and I want to get back down to that weight. As I have been saying in this thread lately, I feel as if I have been a lazy ass! I need a little bit more discipline in my training and eating (mainly training at the moment), and it will come. My legs are still all knotted up so that is one of the main issues with me being so lazy, hurts to train/do cardio. I need to re-focus on some things, been to relaxed, need more consistency (which T's thread reminded me off!). 

I worked out my numbers again.

BMR - 1784.32
TDEE - 2,453.44

I am going to go back to a more 40/40/20 style of eating, more carbs back in my diet. With that said, I will be adding in more cardio and making my workouts really count! I have been taking it too easy on myself and reading Marcus' Diary yesterday gave me that want/drive to do more!

----------


## RaginCajun

One hour of cardio, legs are fried!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't hit my macros today but did my cals and got close to my protein. My fats and carbs were flip flopped.

Macros today:

178g protein
121g carbs
93g fat

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing Excellence!

Did cardio and abs this AM, fasted (chromium pic., l-cart, green tea, and l-tyrosine)

That little combo really gets me going, feel great! Legs are still sore as shyt!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to yoga this evening, felt great! I felt something stretch in my lower back that I haven't felt before. 

My abs are sore from yesterday. 

Cardio tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lot of cardio yesterday but probably negated it due to all the drinking. 

Hit the gym this morning, felt good!

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of walking 

Needed it, are bad today!

----------


## RaginCajun

One hour of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

37 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Turned 34 yesterday 

I need to really get myself back in a groove but work is fvcking me

I'm sitting in a hotel room waiting on work and there is no gym

----------


## Bio-Active

> Turned 34 yesterday I need to really get myself back in a groove but work is fvcking me I'm sitting in a hotel room waiting on work and there is no gym


 man I wish I was 34 again  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> man I wish I was 34 again


I feel like I am 100!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Turned 34 yesterday I need to really get myself back in a groove but work is fvcking me I'm sitting in a hotel room waiting on work and there is no gym


Take that back, found a fitness center, going to make it work!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some chest and shoulders in the risky dink gym.

Need to find my inner motivation again

Work is killing me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some shoulders, traps, and abs yesterday 

Work is driving me crazy and have a lot going on at the moment. Stress is very high, definitely not my cheery self!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit a full body workout concentrating on legs, weak spots. 

Stress level is getting better

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed legs today

I can feel DOMS already setting in

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing Excellence once again!

35 minutes of fasted cardio, 10 on rowing machine and 25 on bike

Reading a questionnaire in the lounge made me refocus. I have been a lazy twat and need to get back to kicking arse! 

Goal of the week: make my morning workouts! Lately my schedule has been all over the damn place with work and it is still stressing me to some degree. I got sucked in a project and opened a can of worms! They are lucky I caught the mistake early, but a can of worms has been opened!!!

Diet will get better, have my meals prepared this week. Venison/beef meatballs and spaghetti (noodles made from vegetables), green beans, and tonight, baking some fish topped with garlic, pesto, and lemon.

----------


## bethdoth

Happy belated Birthday you are a year younger than my testosterone levels ...LOL 
When I travel and stay in hotels I just google fitness and find the closest gym. They normally charge 5 bucks for a day pass...still better than the hotel gym. Dig deep and motivate. This has been a really long log where are you currently at and what is your current goal?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy belated Birthday you are a year younger than my testosterone levels ...LOL 
> When I travel and stay in hotels I just google fitness and find the closest gym. They normally charge 5 bucks for a day pass...still better than the hotel gym. Dig deep and motivate. This has been a really long log where are you currently at and what is your current goal?


where i was staying, there was no local gym. i was about 20 miles from Mexico, waaaaaaaaay down there.

i did manage to find on at the hotel and did what i could.

same goal as when i started, to see my abs! sitting right under 190 lbs and 20% BF, checked by ultra sound. it is basically my daily log from the time i started here, helps me look back and reflect on the ups and downs. i think my lowest weight was around 166lbs and i was prob 16-17% BF back in 2013. since then, my muscles in my legs have gone to shit and i can't even run a mile without them locking up from all the knots and tightness in them. i wish i could run everyday, because i would if i could!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't want to get out of bed this morning!

Made myself and did some fasted cardio, 15 on bike and 17 on treadmill @ 15 degrees 3.2 mph

----------


## Bio-Active

> Didn't want to get out of bed this morning!
> 
> Made myself and did some fasted cardio, 15 on bike and 17 on treadmill @ 15 degrees 3.2 mph


Lmao.... I never really want to get up in the morning but I do it anyway. Nice work

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lmao.... I never really want to get up in the morning but I do it anyway. Nice work


Thanks gotta get my fat arse back in shape!

----------


## bethdoth

If your goal is to see your abs... you will have to build them. It seems you are always trying to loose weight and BF. Maybe you should change it up and try to build muscle. I never had any abs until I started this workout http://forums.steroid.com/workout-tr...-want-abs.html, then it only took about 6 months till the top two were very visible. I know a lot of the links don't work but google it. You can build abs and muscle then cut with fasted HIIT. As you already know a good diet is also important for both. 
I used to run but, it was getting to painful and then once I had to have my hip replaced I was done. Just suggesting something new for you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> If your goal is to see your abs... you will have to build them. It seems you are always trying to loose weight and BF. Maybe you should change it up and try to build muscle. I never had any abs until I started this workout http://forums.steroid.com/workout-tr...-want-abs.html, then it only took about 6 months till the top two were very visible. I know a lot of the links don't work but google it. You can build abs and muscle then cut with fasted HIIT. As you already know a good diet is also important for both. 
> I used to run but, it was getting to painful and then once I had to have my hip replaced I was done. Just suggesting something new for you.


i forgot about that thread and have it printed out somewhere's

i will have to try that approach. also, i still need to get my hormones checked out, last doc i went to did not want to include it with my other blood tests, beotch!

my plan is to do more HIT work, just scared of tearing a tendon at the moment my legs are soon tight.

----------


## bethdoth

I like the elliptical with the arms for HIIT...get a good shoulders, arms and legs workout. Also while on there I try to keep my core tight for the whole 40 minutes ... ex-haul all my air and tighten like a vacuum, works abs!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I like the elliptical with the arms for HIIT...get a good shoulders, arms and legs workout. Also while on there I try to keep my core tight for the whole 40 minutes ... ex-haul all my air and tighten like a vacuum, works abs!


elliptical tomorrow it is!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did chest, shoulders, and tris

15 minutes on elliptical 

Both done fasted

----------


## bethdoth

I used to have cramps in my calves every time I ran, once I switch to the elliptical no more cramps. It's better for your hips and knees anyway. Look up Lyle Mcdonald stubborn fat for some ideas. This is how I went from 26%BF to 11% in 6 months, back when I was 50!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I used to have cramps in my calves every time I ran, once I switch to the elliptical no more cramps. It's better for your hips and knees anyway. Look up Lyle Mcdonald stubborn fat for some ideas. This is how I went from 26%BF to 11% in 6 months, back when I was 50!


i think i have that book saved in some files some where. i will have to get it a look over again. doing that abs workout tomorrow, looking forward to it. my problem is like you, social drinking!

----------


## RaginCajun

4 in a row!

15 minutes on bike and 23 minutes on elliptical, fasted cardio done! Liking the elliptical, had been a while since I utilized it, thanks for reminding me rhoag

----------


## bethdoth

Another thing I like to do is stage my music on my ipod for various timed workouts. Easy warm up music 5 minutes, then something that rocks with a good beat for 35 minutes. Disappear into the music and go!!!! 
I am changing things up a bit with my lifting to build more muscle.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Another thing I like to do is stage my music on my ipod for various timed workouts. Easy warm up music 5 minutes, then something that rocks with a good beat for 35 minutes. Disappear into the music and go!!!! I am changing things up a bit with my lifting to build more muscle.


I do the same thing! I would do it on my runs and when a pumped up song would come on, I would pick up the pace!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes fasted cardio on elliptical

Felt good. Feel like it is helping out my lower back. When going 'backwards', I really focus on my glutes and lower back, and I think it is helping some of my issues..

----------


## bethdoth

When you start to have joint and tendon issues IMHO the stationary bike and elliptical are the best. You can still get a good workout and keep the joints lubricated and in use without the pounding of running. Since I have a titanium hip I can't run so elliptical it is. Try different style ellipticals, some mimic the movements of running better than others. 
Here is something you might find interesting. Elliptical Workouts For Injured Runners - Competitor.com Also if you search there is are a few good thread about a fat lose stack... I think Girlygirl has some experience with that.
I am a firm believer in mixing things up every now and then.

----------


## RaginCajun

> When you start to have joint and tendon issues IMHO the stationary bike and elliptical are the best. You can still get a good workout and keep the joints lubricated and in use without the pounding of running. Since I have a titanium hip I can't run so elliptical it is. Try different style ellipticals, some mimic the movements of running better than others. 
> Here is something you might find interesting. Elliptical Workouts For Injured Runners - Competitor.com Also if you search there is are a few good thread about a fat lose stack... I think Girlygirl has some experience with that.
> I am a firm believer in mixing things up every now and then.


thanks for leading me to that site, will check it out!

----------


## RaginCajun

Destroyed back!

Deadlifts 

Over hand and under hand rows

Standing Lat pull downs 

Seated rows

Bosu ball hypertensions

Lower back was giggilating!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did abs today 

Lower back is really sore, can feel it when I go to bend down

----------


## RaginCajun

8 in row!

5 minutes rowing and 30 minutes in the elliptical, fasted cardio done!

Felt good today, hoping to keep this feeling going!

depending on work, i may try to get after some more cardio this evening. need to get a good stretch in as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on bike trainer, sweating like a stuck pig!

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted workout complete 

3 sets of 8 - box jumps 

3 sets of 12 - kettle swings 

3 sets of 10 - over head pulls 

3 sets of 10 - leg extensions 

3 sets of 10 - sitting leg press

3 sets of 10 - leg abduction 

3 sets of 10 - leg adduction

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio on elliptical 

Legs felt 'tired' today as do I. 

May rest tomorrow depending on how my body feels

----------


## bethdoth

When was your last rest day? I am taking tomorrow off... did Abs and arms then 35 minutes cardio last night after work and fasted HIIT this morning. Friday will be shoulders...which is becoming my favorite day!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 30 minutes of fasted cardio on elliptical
> 
> Legs felt 'tired' today as do I.
> 
> May rest tomorrow depending on how my body feels


Nice work brother... Got my workout done this morning will be getting out for a long walk tonight with my pit bull

----------


## RaginCajun

> When was your last rest day? I am taking tomorrow off... did Abs and arms then 35 minutes cardio last night after work and fasted HIIT this morning. Friday will be shoulders...which is becoming my favorite day!


last time i took a rest day was 2 weeks ago. i may need to rest, we shall see




> Nice work brother... Got my workout done this morning will be getting out for a long walk tonight with my pit bull


grinding bio grinding!!! still having some of the same knot and leg issues, so it has been a constant battle!

----------


## RaginCajun

forgot to mention earlier, weighed in today a pound lighter than last week.

----------


## RaginCajun

Diet was not the best yesterday but did manage about 5 miles of walking 

Today, fasted cardio about 30-40 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in this morning, didn't get to bed on time.

i will be doing some type of workout this evening, trying to decide what.

need to add more two a days to get things moving!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout this morning, switched it up to a more cardiovascular workout. Here is what I did fasted this morning:

80 jumping jacks 
50 vertical leg crunches 
20 sit-ups
15 tricep dips 
10 side lunges (each leg)
15 leg lifts (each leg)
50 bicycles 
15 push-ups 
40 Russian twists with 12 lb ball
15 minutes on elliptical

----------


## Bio-Active

> Had a good workout this morning, switched it up to a more cardiovascular workout. Here is what I did fasted this morning:
> 
> 80 jumping jacks
> 50 vertical leg crunches
> 20 sit-ups
> 15 tricep dips
> 10 side lunges (each leg)
> 15 leg lifts (each leg)
> 50 bicycles
> ...


Nice session brother I but you were really hungry after that

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice session brother I but you were really hungry after that


Yes sir!

Ready to maul some food!

----------


## RaginCajun

Today's fasted WO:

90 jumping jacks 
20 tricep dips
20 sit-ups 
30 second plank
15 push-ups 
30 goblet squats
40 crunches 
10 oblique crunches each side
3 sets of 20 each leg of seated calves 
3 sets of curls
15 minutes on elliptical 

Felt weak today and very tired

----------


## Bio-Active

> Today's fasted WO: 90 jumping jacks 20 tricep dips 20 sit-ups 30 second plank 15 push-ups 30 goblet squats 40 crunches 10 oblique crunches each side 3 sets of 20 each leg of seated calves 3 sets of curls 15 minutes on elliptical Felt weak today and very tired


keep up the intensity buddy. Dropping 1-2 pounds each week is perfect. Good job!

----------


## RaginCajun

> keep up the intensity buddy. Dropping 1-2 pounds each week is perfect. Good job!


definitely have to keep the intensity up!

did you see that label i posted about the sugar free cheesecake pudding? the whole packet is about 100 cals and usually only use a 1/3rd of the packet at a time, so 33 cals to add great flavor to change it up is not bad at all!

----------


## Bio-Active

> definitely have to keep the intensity up! did you see that label i posted about the sugar free cheesecake pudding? the whole packet is about 100 cals and usually only use a 1/3rd of the packet at a time, so 33 cals to add great flavor to change it up is not bad at all!


 yes I have to find some. We're did you get it?

----------


## RaginCajun

> yes I have to find some. We're did you get it?


at the local grocery near the jello and spice isle

it helps me feel like i am cheating and goes great with cottage cheese. i switch it up from cheesecake, pistachio, lemon, banana cream, butterscotch, and chocolate (all sugar free jello pudding). i mix it with just a tad of milk and put it in the freezer for about 15 minutes to make it feel like i am eating ice cream!

----------


## Bio-Active

> at the local grocery near the jello and spice isle it helps me feel like i am cheating and goes great with cottage cheese. i switch it up from cheesecake, pistachio, lemon, banana cream, butterscotch, and chocolate (all sugar free jello pudding). i mix it with just a tad of milk and put it in the freezer for about 15 minutes to make it feel like i am eating ice cream!


 ok I will take a look and let you know. Man I hope I can find that looks amazing!

----------


## RaginCajun

36 minutes of fasted walking

----------


## Bio-Active

I'm looking for that cheesecake tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm looking for that cheesecake tonight


Yeah buddy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout (mainly legs, back, and shoulders)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Full body workout (mainly legs, back, and shoulders)


Those full body workout really get you going! Good job and how you feeling?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Those full body workout really get you going! Good job and how you feeling?


Feeling fat! Haha!

Legs are still tight so still having problems there. Still trying to work on that. I did work them good today though.

----------


## RaginCajun

Diet was not great yesterday but did manage to walk 8 miles total in the woods.

My freezer will be full of venison soon, popped another doe yesterday. Getting some cheddar green onion burgers, chorizo pan sausage, and some maple syrup pan sausage made at the processor.

----------


## RaginCajun

Abs and shoulders

----------


## RaginCajun

Great workout this morning, fasted

Did 5 rounds of the following:

10 single arm kettle swings (each arm)
10 push-ups 
10 sit-ups 
10 goblet squats

15 minutes of cardio

----------


## bethdoth

After this bulk cycle I will be having to kill myself with a bunch of fasted HIIT too. Up to 214 from 205.

----------


## RaginCajun

> After this bulk cycle I will be having to kill myself with a bunch of fasted HIIT too. Up to 214 from 205.


i wish i was on a cycle!!!

it is hard as hell for me to cut, hate it because of the lack of food

i feel like i am always hungry!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest and tris done

Felt tired today in the gym

Need to do more cardio

----------


## bethdoth

You are not eating the right foods at the right times then... to many carbs. I rarely feel hungry except for maybe first thing in the morning. 



> i wish i was on a cycle!!!
> 
> it is hard as hell for me to cut, hate it because of the lack of food
> 
> i feel like i am always hungry!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are not eating the right foods at the right times then... to many carbs. I rarely feel hungry except for maybe first thing in the morning.


I just eat man. Need to eat more veggies, only eating a sweet pot and broccoli daily.

trying to cut but it is hard because i am hungry every 2-3 hours

----------


## tectime

It's all about what you are eating. If you are hungry every two or three hrs then eat a little something every two or three hrs, just choose something good for you and only about s hand full of it. For me its sunflower seeds or cranberries, yogurt, something like that between my "meals". Eating smaller amounts more often should also raise your metabolism rate.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's all about what you are eating. If you are hungry every two or three hrs then eat a little something every two or three hrs, just choose something good for you and only about s hand full of it. For me its sunflower seeds or cranberries, yogurt, something like that between my "meals". Eating smaller amounts more often should also raise your metabolism rate.


trust me, i already eat 6 times a day and still feel hungry. if i eat anymore, i will get fatter! my body just does not want to get rid of the fat, holds on to it like there is no tomorrow! thanks for stopping by bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did back this morning 

Getting pissed that I am busting my ass and eating better but scale is staying the same. I feel like I am still starving all the time and definitely eating enough cals, good cals. Haven't had a protein shake in a long time. I guess more cardio is the answer, or go back to IF. Wish my broke ass legs would allow me to run, miss running 3 miles with no problems, getting depressing!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did back this morning
> 
> Getting pissed that I am busting my ass and eating better but scale is staying the same. I feel like I am still starving all the time and definitely eating enough cals, good cals. Haven't had a protein shake in a long time. I guess more cardio is the answer, or go back to IF. Wish my broke ass legs would allow me to run, miss running 3 miles with no problems, getting depressing!


Are your clothes fitting any different? How do you look in the mirror? Sometimes the scale can be your enemy

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are your clothes fitting any different? How do you look in the mirror? Sometimes the scale can be your enemy


Clothes fit the same, no difference really. I think you are right, looking more muscular/fuller and feeling stronger but need to cut the fat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Someone brought to my attention again that I need to get my testosterone checked and I have probably mentioned it in this thread hundreds of times. Well, I am finally going to get everything checked out on Monday, found a place offering $50 testing (Low T Center). I am excited and have been wondering where I my levels are.

----------


## bethdoth

If you are even near the lower range, I would consider HRT, but remember it's for life and it takes a lot of dedication. Also there are so many Docs that just won't prescribe HCG or an AI so those are another out of pocket expense.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Someone brought to my attention again that I need to get my testosterone checked and I have probably mentioned it in this thread hundreds of times. Well, I am finally going to get everything checked out on Monday, found a place offering $50 testing (Low T Center). I am excited and have been wondering where I my levels are.


Will be interesting to see how that comes out. Hopefully they do the full hormone panel

----------


## RaginCajun

Abs and lil legs done (abduction and adduction)

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, they only tested Testosterone levels and it was/is 381ng/dl. 

Seems to be on the low side of normal

Dunno what to do now. May need to see a rheumatologist to see what the F is going on. I'm running out of options

----------


## Bio-Active

> Well, they only tested Testosterone levels and it was/is 381ng/dl. 
> 
> Seems to be on the low side of normal
> 
> Dunno what to do now. May need to see a rheumatologist to see what the F is going on. I'm running out of options


Ya that's on the low side. Did you run the labs first thing in the am 2 within the first 2 hours of waking?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ya that's on the low side. Did you run the labs first thing in the am 2 within the first 2 hours of waking?


Nope sure didn't, the test was at 2pm.

I feel it is on the low side as well but he mentioned if tested early in the morning, he is thinking that my levels would be around 450.

As Kel has mentioned to me, go get retested with a better doctor. I will be searching for one after the new year, having to switch insurances once again, thanks Obummer care!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nope sure didn't, the test was at 2pm. I feel it is on the low side as well but he mentioned if tested early in the morning, he is thinking that my levels would be around 450. As Kel has mentioned to me, go get retested with a better doctor. I will be searching for one after the new year, having to switch insurances once again, thanks Obummer care!


I think you should get retested for sure so you can tell were your level is at it's high point

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think you should get retested for sure so you can tell were your level is at it's high point


I wish I could afford the $200 site sponsor, it's about 30-45 minutes away from me

----------


## Xphanial

> I wish I could afford the $200 site sponsor, it's about 30-45 minutes away from me


Wish there was a place like this in aus that wasn't Dodgy AF.

----------


## RaginCajun

Destroyed chest!

Did a lot of volume, drop sets on a machine 

Legs tomorrow, going for volume and drop sets, lots of reps. I want to get that blood flowing through them!

Diet will be better, lot more egg whites and veggies!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Destroyed chest! Did a lot of volume, drop sets on a machine Legs tomorrow, going for volume and drop sets, lots of reps. I want to get that blood flowing through them! Diet will be better, lot more egg whites and veggies!


those drops sets are great man

----------


## RaginCajun

> those drops sets are great man


Yeah I could barely wash my hair! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for today, including the glass of cab

----------


## Bio-Active

> Macros for today, including the glass of cab <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160624"/>


good job man.... Nice to see you getting those macros in

----------


## RaginCajun

> good job man.... Nice to see you getting those macros in


My problem is getting too much! Hahaha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed legs this morning!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Crushed legs this morning!


I did too brother

----------


## RaginCajun

> I did too brother


Hell yeah!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hell yeah!!!!


Legs are rocked the bad deal is I have to go walk on them all day now... Ugh

----------


## RaginCajun

> Legs are rocked the bad deal is I have to go walk on them all day now... Ugh


Hahahaha 

Enjoy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil fasted cardio and abs done

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day. Went a little over but it was all protein. I could have laid off the last meal

----------


## RaginCajun

Back workout done, plan on being sore

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this evening, felt good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another full body workout this morning but focused on the smaller muscles

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio (20 on bike and 25 on elliptical)

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio (20 on the bike, 20 on the treadmill)

Tried doing some sprints, my legs still aren't ready for that yet, so fvckin frustrating

----------


## Bio-Active

> 40 minutes of fasted cardio (20 on the bike, 20 on the treadmill)
> 
> Tried doing some sprints, my legs still aren't ready for that yet, so fvckin frustrating


Stay focused and listen to your body. Your doing great friend

----------


## bethdoth

Lots of fasted cardio lately...any fat coming off?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Stay focused and listen to your body. Your doing great friend


i am trying just sucks because i know that i would be in much better shape if my damn legs work! 




> Lots of fasted cardio lately...any fat coming off?


maybe a little but really hard to tell since i have been lifting a lot as well. feeling stronger!

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 37 minutes of fasted cardio 

Weight is still the same, around 188

May need to get back to IF dieting so I don't eat so much but I hate eating so little, love my breakfast!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Meh, 37 minutes of fasted cardio
> 
> Weight is still the same, around 188
> 
> May need to get back to IF dieting so I don't eat so much but I hate eating so little, love my breakfast!


Are the clothes still fitting different?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are the clothes still fitting different?


Pretty much the same but I think I look somewhat leaner and my shoulders look a lil more cut than they were.

I just need to work harder, body is holding me back

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pretty much the same but I think I look somewhat leaner and my shoulders look a lil more cut than they were. I just need to work harder, body is holding me back


 well... That's good your moving in the right direction. Remember it's not a 50 yard dash it's a lifelong marathon

----------


## RaginCajun

> well... That's good your moving in the right direction. Remember it's not a 50 yard dash it's a lifelong marathon


I know just wish my legs worked so I can really get after it!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest done and 23 more minutes of cardio on bike

----------


## Bio-Active

> Chest done and 23 more minutes of cardio on bike


Atta Boy!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Atta Boy!


definitely feeling it today!

hit a little more weight than last week so progress has been made

still feeling fat, could be bloated for some reason

----------


## RaginCajun

took a few days off from the gym and went hunting over the weekend. did lots of walking but also lots of sitting in the rain. i thought that with the drinking i would be a little heavier today but i did manage to keep the diet clean, food wise. weighted in today at 187 lbs, so still right around that mark. also doing some fasting today and may continue through out the week to change it up some.

----------


## RaginCajun

as i mentioned above, going back to IF style of diet (Fast for 16 hours, eat for 8 hours) for a while to change it up.

i slept in this morning and feeling rested. still dealing with general muscle tightness in my legs, aggravating!

i plan on getting some good workouts in this week, going to do some full body workouts and really focusing on form.

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout done

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio on bike

----------


## Bio-Active

> definitely feeling it today!
> 
> hit a little more weight than last week so progress has been made
> 
> still feeling fat, could be bloated for some reason


It's in your head.... We are our worst critic. I tell the wife I feel fat today she just rolls her eyes and days you have to be kidding lol....

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's in your head.... We are our worst critic. I tell the wife I feel fat today she just rolls her eyes and days you have to be kidding lol....


Haha! 

Still looking into going get more testing done, changing insurance to Cigna in January.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout, focused on some back exercises that bio did earlier this morning

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another full body workout today 

Definitely stronger than in the past as far as weights are going. 

Stress is still all over and around me but doing my best to deal with it!

----------


## bethdoth

Hang in there ... glad to see you are mixing it up. I feel really fat today.... maybe it is because of the size small t-shirt that i put on this morning. LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hang in there ... glad to see you are mixing it up. I feel really fat today.... maybe it is because of the size small t-shirt that i put on this morning. LOL


hahaha, like a sausage?

i am trying, just really tough right now. might get laid off, my lil brother is out of rehab (thank god he went), and some other things. i know it could be worse so staying positive about everything. hoping that 2016 is going to be better than the end of this year, it is really sucking ass at the moment.

----------


## noseeme

> hahaha, like a sausage?
> 
> i am trying, just really tough right now. might get laid off, my lil brother is out of rehab (thank god he went), and some other things. i know it could be worse so staying positive about everything. hoping that 2016 is going to be better than the end of this year, it is really sucking ass at the moment.


Not to commiserate, but I just came through a job loss and an ugly divorce. Being in the gym is about the only constant I had during the last few months. I haven't seen the results I wanted either, but I know things are reshaping but never happens the way we like it too.

Keep at it, in the end you'll come out ahead.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not to commiserate, but I just came through a job loss and an ugly divorce. Being in the gym is about the only constant I had during the last few months. I haven't seen the results I wanted either, but I know things are reshaping but never happens the way we like it too. Keep at it, in the end you'll come out ahead.


I hear ya man!

If my legs worked like normal then I probably would not be complaining as much.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Goodness gracious~~~ this is still going. Happy to see this!

 :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Goodness gracious~~~ this is still going. Happy to see this!


Hi!!!!!

I guess this turned into more of a daily blog then a thread/log. maybe i will get admin to switch the name. 

So glad that you came back!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Daily blog, log, works for me. No need to change it imo.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU!! HAVE FUN!!! I know you will.
SM

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ daily blog, log, works for me. No need to change it imo. Happy new year to you!! Have fun!!! I know you will. Sm


happy new year dahlin'

----------


## RaginCajun

Cajun is back!

35 minutes of fasted cardio

I have been out in the woods loving life (felt like a wild beast!) for the past few days, and unplugged for a bit! No electricity or running water, so really enjoyed Mother Nature! Over the past few days, I walked/hiked around 12-15 miles and harvested a few animals. Doing some wild boar backstrap later on and will post pics in the what are you eating now thread. 

I will get back to getting after it again, giddy up!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Giddy up you wild man. Did you ride a wild hog? I shake my head.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Giddy up you wild man. Did you ride a wild hog? I shake my head.


Not as wild as I once was, kind of aged like wine, calm and smooth!

----------


## RaginCajun

did this workout at lunch

4 rounds of the following, non-stop, no breaks:

10 - 100lb barbell deadlifts
10 - situps
10 - 100lb barbell squats
10 - 12kg kettlebell thrusts /overhead press

was dripping with sweat! after that did 2 sets of lat pull downs and 2 sets of rows.

really feeling it and felt great to get that leg pump!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of cardio/walking

Still feel crooked when I walk/run

Stretching and foam rolling here I come

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice work brother... Now get stretched out

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Not as wild as I once was, kind of aged like wine, calm and smooth!


A matter of degree, I suspect. All relative. Can't take wild out of wild.

----------


## RaginCajun

> A matter of degree, I suspect. All relative. Can't take wild out of wild.


as a wise woman once told me, takes one to know one  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice work brother... Now get stretched out


thanks bud!

legs are feeling it today, sore!

three point stance style!

----------


## RaginCajun

44 minutes on my bike trainer

----------


## RaginCajun

Took today off, legs are sore and knotted up. Foam rolled some and was biting a towel, it hurt

Hoping to stay sleeping thru the night. I have been waking up around 2am for the past bunch of nights wide awake. It usually takes me an hour to get back to sleep so when my alarm goes off for the gym (4:30), I'm groggy as hell. I take an awesome sleep aid (has melatonin, GABA, few others) so wondering if my sleep cycle is just off some.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Full body workout but mainly was chest, tris, and legs. Pretty much super setted everything, no breaks

----------


## Bio-Active

> Quick Full body workout but mainly was chest, tris, and legs. Pretty much super setted everything, no breaks


It's nice to get in and burn those calories. Nice work man

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's nice to get in and burn those calories. Nice work man


Yeah Bio, legs are still shaking like a cheerleader's Pom poms!

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of cardio (walk/jog)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah Bio, legs are still shaking like a cheerleader's Pom poms!


That means you did it right!

----------


## RaginCajun

just was browsing back to the beginning of last year and i am 10 pounds heavier. was 178ish last year and steady holding 188 at the moment. i am wearing that 10 pounds 'differently' so to speak and seems i did a nice recomp over the past year. i am still wearing the same clothes, no change in waist size at all. my body fat hasn't really changed all that much in a year but may have gone down in certain areas. i am still dealing with the tightness and knots in my legs, but still working on all that. another thing that i still want to do is further testing on my hormones. went in about a month ago and only got my test levels read (small clinic offering cheap testing), which red 381ng/dl. after posting in the HRT/TRT section, seems that the number is not acceptable! i think that is one thing that is hindering gains and overall fat loss. i just started a new insurance (Cigna) and will be looking to get some more blood work to try to see what is really going on with my hormones. just wanted to post up and update on everything and looking to make more changes this year! if my legs get back to somewhat normal, i plan on looking for some type of race/event to compete/join in. one thing this year that i want/will be doing is getting on my mountain bike some more! and yes, mouth piece will in!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went hunting again all weekend and walked my arse off! We limited out on ducks and I harvested another hog. After looking at my Fitbit from yesterday, I walked over 12 miles total yesterday. I can definitely tellDiet wasn't the best (alcohol) but food choices weren't bad. Over the past few days, I ate some fresh fried speckle trout, redfish, had some dove breast wrapped in bacon stuffed with jalapeños and cream cheese, and also some pulled pork shoulder!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You sure paint a picture. Love it. And re: BW. Have you ever considered ordering online? no doc needed?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You sure paint a picture. Love it. And re: BW. Have you ever considered ordering online? no doc needed?


I will need to look into that.

Any labs or websites you recommend?

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on bike trainer

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I will need to look into that.
> 
> Any labs or websites you recommend?


Sent message.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sent message.


Thanks doll, I will look into it!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, things are not going well over here, may be jobless in a few weeks

dunno know what to do, looking at options and submitting resumes everywhere

sucks, i really liked my job

so stressed!

----------


## DSS

> well, things are not going well over here, may be jobless in a few weeks dunno know what to do, looking at options and submitting resumes everywhere sucks, i really liked my job so stressed!


Sorry to hear that RC. Well when one doors closes another one opens. Changing jobs (although it may not be by choice) keep you fresh and on form. IMO anyway.

Hopefully it may not come to that. What you work at?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sorry to hear that RC. Well when one doors closes another one opens. Changing jobs (although it may not be by choice) keep you fresh and on form. IMO anyway.
> 
> Hopefully it may not come to that. What you work at?


i work for myself as an independent contractor for a land brokerage firm.

we lease and maintain leases for oil and gas companies. at the moment, no companies are doing any drilling or no work at all with $30 oil

sucks cuz i like what i do.

----------


## DSS

Feel for ya. But hopefully it turns around or some new company comes along. Get the feelers out for some new contracts. Best being prepared.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feel for ya. But hopefully it turns around or some new company comes along. Get the feelers out for some new contracts. Best being prepared.


That's the thing, no companies are actively leasing since they don't know where the bottom is with regards to oil prices. Just have to find another industry, thinking about real estate or back to healthcare. Love to get into pharm sales or medical device sales but don't have a bunch of sales experience. 

On another note, played the lotto so who knows with all the bad luck that has been my way as of late!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally had a good run today, legs didn't totally fail me! Did 2.3 miles in 30 minutes, fastest time I've had in prob 2 years.

Legs are fried! Haha!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ...
> 
> played the lotto....so ...luck .... my way......!


^^ this

----------


## DSS

If ur not in it. You can't win it.

----------


## RaginCajun

welp, didn't win so back at work (or what's left of it)!

i can tell that i ran yesterday but not sore at all. i was expecting for my calves to be sore, but nope. 

looking like i will have to cancel the old gym membership for now and work out at my apartment complex until they give me they boot!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went on another hunting expedition with some good ole college/good friends this past weekend. did a bit of hiking and took my bud's dog for some long walks, but no animals were harvested, I just watched and enjoyed. we made a lot of moonshine over the weekend so did a lot of 'tasting' so to speak! It felt good to sleep in some today, my body needed the rest. On another note, still stressed as hell, looking for a job sucks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

moonshine? I shake my head....yep. Can only imagine. :Drunk:

----------


## RaginCajun

> moonshine? I shake my head....yep. Can only imagine.


Hehe!

'twas a good time!

Back at it tomorrow!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed legs!!!

Had to loosen them up, did 37 minutes of walking 

They will be hurting in 2 days!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Crushed legs!!! Had to loosen them up, did 37 minutes of walking They will be hurting in 2 days!


What u do to loosen up your legs for 37 minutes?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What u do to loosen up your legs for 37 minutes?


a gentlemen never tells..........................

i kid, i kid! just did some walking, high knees, stretching along the way. my legs still feel all knotted up!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio/walking

Legs held up but tight as a long tailed cat's butthole in a room full of rocking chairs

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed excellence this morning! 

Had a green shake (carrots, egg whites, spinach, Granny Smith Apple, blueberries, and strawberries) and coffee. I really can't say if it was the coffee or shake, but I had great energy in the gym this morning! Suspecting it is the coffee as I am sensitive to stims. Did chest and back workout, felt great! Took a quick of my legs this morning

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ nice.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ nice.....


Thanks hot britches!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 1.5 hours of cardio

Have a wee niggle (as clarky would say) on the bottom of my left foot. It feels like I have to keep stretching my big toe out, and also feels like it could pop!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did 1.5 hours of cardio Have a wee niggle (as clarky would say) on the bottom of my left foot. It feels like I have to keep stretching my big toe out, and also feels like it could pop!


 nice work man that's a lot of cardio

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Did 1.5 hours of cardio
> 
> Have a wee niggle (as clarky would say) on the bottom of my left foot. It feels like I have to keep stretching my big toe out, and also feels like it could pop!


1.5 hours?? Whew!




> nice work man that's a lot of cardio


NO kidding.....

----------


## RaginCajun

Would have done more if my foot/legs would have worked! Thanks you two!

Today: Did legs and 35 minutes of cardio 

I need a live in masseuse

----------


## Bio-Active

> Would have done more if my foot/legs would have worked! Thanks you two! Today: Did legs and 35 minutes of cardio I need a live in masseuse


leg days are rough. Every time I do them I'm like what was I thinking now I have to walk on these things all day.... Ugh

----------


## RaginCajun

> leg days are rough. Every time I do them I'm like what was I thinking now I have to walk on these things all day.... Ugh


Haha exactly!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

weighed in this morning right under 190 lbs

can't tell what is going on but hoping for a drop this week. my diet was better last week than the past few so thinking it is some water from all of the leg work and cardio over the weekend. fasting today for 16 hours to mess with my body some. definitely dealing with a lot of stress at the moment so wondering if that has anything to do with it. 

nonetheless, have to grind and get after it this evening!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest and tris, done real quick. I only rested about 1 minute in between sets, felt good

----------


## Bio-Active

> Chest and tris, done real quick. I only rested about 1 minute in between sets, felt good


Bro keep up the consistency you are doing great!

----------


## krugerr

Subbed.

RC, no idea how i've missed this so far. Keep up the good work!

Re: Stress - My weight tends to go up when i'm stressed, even if all other factors seem unchanged.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bro keep up the consistency you are doing great!


Thanks! I could do more if my body allowed me to!




> Subbed.
> 
> RC, no idea how i've missed this so far. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Re: Stress - My weight tends to go up when i'm stressed, even if all other factors seem unchanged.


yeah man pretty stressed but i am a positive person so trying not to let it get to me. my last grand parent fell and broke her hip and is now in ICU. i am on the verge of being out of work (oil industry) so life is all over the place at the moment. luckily, i have the gym where i let it all go!!!

----------


## krugerr

> yeah man pretty stressed but i am a positive person so trying not to let it get to me. my last grand parent fell and broke her hip and is now in ICU. i am on the verge of being out of work (oil industry) so life is all over the place at the moment. luckily, i have the gym where i let it all go!!!


I hope she recovers well buddy. My Step-dad is on Oil Rigs in the Uk. Its similar here, big pay cuts going, even at the top. 
Keep you chin up, vent your frustration and aggression in the gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I hope she recovers well buddy. My Step-dad is on Oil Rigs in the Uk. Its similar here, big pay cuts going, even at the top. 
> Keep you chin up, vent your frustration and aggression in the gym.


thanks bud!

i am not a negative nancy so chin is always up!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on my bike trainer, felt good to loosen my legs some

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes on my bike trainer. I need to get a new seat on my bike, the one I have is worn out

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, my Fitbit said 5.95 miles.

So far today, 2.63 miles and it's only 10!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off yesterday with right under 9 miles (8.95). Already did 3.57 miles today, may lift later tonight

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Working that bike. It's awesome cardio!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Working that bike. It's awesome cardio!!!!


All of these miles have been on feet, walking/hiking. Yes, I will be working that bike!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off at 5 miles yesterday. I thought I would have had more energy yesterday afternoon but all that walking/hiking caught up to me. 

This week, I will be doing protein/fat for breakfast and will introduce carbs in my second meal, which is usually either post WO or lunch. The reason I am trying this is that I see Mike XXL posting this up a lot and figured I would give it a go to see how my body responds. I plan on adding some HIT cardio in this week and may add some stairs in this week (all depends on how these legs of mine feel).

Giddy up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed back and bis! Also did an hour of walking afterwards 

Time to feed the beast!

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of cardio (mainly walking, lil jogging, and a few sprints)

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing excellence!!!

30 minutes of cardio on bike trainer

----------


## krugerr

Keep up the consistency buddy! How you finding the new breakfast routine?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Finished off at 5 miles yesterday. I thought I would have had more energy yesterday afternoon but all that walking/hiking caught up to me.
> 
> This week, I will be doing protein/fat for breakfast and will introduce carbs in my second meal, which is usually either post WO or lunch. The reason I am trying this is that I see Mike XXL posting this up a lot and figured I would give it a go to see how my body responds. I plan on adding some HIT cardio in this week and may add some stairs in this week (all depends on how these legs of mine feel).
> 
> Giddy up!


I think fasted cardio in the am is fine if your at a point that you are trying to trim off the fat. If your already in a lean state or trying to gain then carbs with meal one are important to break the fast. Just my .02

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep up the consistency buddy! How you finding the new breakfast routine?


Going good so far, going to run it a while and see what happens

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think fasted cardio in the am is fine if your at a point that you are trying to trim off the fat. If your already in a lean state or trying to gain then carbs with meal one are important to break the fast. Just my .02


Trying to lose still. Don't think I will ever try to gain, body has a hard hard time losing fat as it is. It actually wasn't fasted as I had some coffee with butter and coconut oil with s little Splenda. Basically trying to have a little more days and cut back on carbs some, quasi-CKD.

----------


## Ca$tro

Joining this thread too... 88 pages to this log bro have you got before and after pics to update me on your progress... wish you all the best mate

----------


## RaginCajun

> Joining this thread too... 88 pages to this log bro have you got before and after pics to update me on your progress... wish you all the best mate


Haven't posted pics in a while 

Thanks man!

This turned more into a daily/weekly blog than a thread.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a quick leg session (squats, lunges, leg ext, and hammy curls), really got them burning! I didn't rest longer 15-30 seconds between each set.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did a quick leg session (squats, lunges, leg ext, and hammy curls), really got them burning! I didn't rest longer 15-30 seconds between each set.


nice job.... Nice to shock those legs like that

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice job.... Nice to shock those legs like that


Legs are burning today!!!

Need to stretch and roll

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Haven't posted pics in a while


Tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock


Did someone put a clock up in my thread?

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed chest and shoulders!

Definitely going to sleep good tonight

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Did someone put a clock up in my thread?


ok. then how 'bout this?

10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,................PHOTO!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ok. then how 'bout this?
> 
> 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,................Banana!


Banana, you got it!!!

 :Dancing Banana:

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of jogging/walking

Legs are still sore but felt good to loosen them up a little

Chicken cooking time!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 hour of cruising on the mountain bike

----------


## RaginCajun

43 minutes of walking, need to stretch my legs, they barking!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick leg session, I'm walking funny

----------


## SlimmerMe

That's called dancin'

----------


## SlimmerMe

:Angel:

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


 :Rose:  :Lips:

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest = blasted

----------


## bethdoth

Keep Rajin you Cajin... you will get there my friend! Diet diet diet more important then the training.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep Rajin you Cajin... you will get there my friend! Diet diet diet more important then the training.


diet is getting better, getting more greens in!

i am sitting around the same weight (188-190) but have been making gains in the gym still.

been ramping it up the past few weeks and will continue!

----------


## RaginCajun

53 minutes of cardio which included 10 sets of stairs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did back today

Lat pull downs both in front and behind, worked on form. I went real slow, my biceps were popping

Also did a few variation of rows 

Time to eat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 55 minutes of fasted cardio this morning that includes the following: 125 jumping jacks, 2.5 miles of walking, and 10 flights of stairs.

----------


## bigdil511

> Did back today Lat pull downs both in front and behind, worked on form. I went real slow, my biceps were popping Also did a few variation of rows Time to eat!


Doing behind the back pull downs is really bad for the rotator cuff, also most people bend the neck forward due to lack of shoulder flexibility putting a lot of strain on the neck. Just a heads up don't want you to hurt yourself!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Doing behind the back pull downs is really bad for the rotator cuff, also most people bend the neck forward due to lack of shoulder flexibility putting a lot of strain on the neck. Just a heads up don't want you to hurt yourself!


i normally do not do them but yesterday just felt like i needed the pull/stretch. i did chest on monday so it felt great to get that stretch but i understand what you are saying. i was doing light weight, maybe 100lbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 more minutes of cardio/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

been doing good as of late in regards to training and looking to add some more HIT cardio type workouts in. 

i need to ramp up my training intensity, need to train harder!

Vrooooooooooooooooommmm!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 hour of cardio, BAM! Did this: 

Run up 2 flights of stairs, 10 push-ups 
Down 2 flights of stairs, 50 jumping jacks 
Run up 2 flights of stairs, 10 push-ups 
Down 2 flights of stairs, 50 jumping jacks 
Run up 2 flights of stairs, 10 push-ups 
Down 2 flights of stairs, 50 jumping jacks 
Run up 2 flights of stairs, 10 sit-ups 
Down 2 flights of stairs, 50 jumping jacks 
Run up 2 flights of stairs, 10 sit-ups 
Down 2 flights of stairs, 50 jumping jacks 
Run up 2 flights of stairs, 10 sit-ups 
Down 2 flights of stairs, 50 jumping jacks 


And total mileage is around 2.5!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ Vrooooooooooooooooommmm!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ Vrooooooooooooooooommmm!!!![*]


You got it doll!

45 minutes of fasted cardio, time to feed the beast!

----------


## RaginCajun

One hour of bike riding 

Time to food prep

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio which included some stairs

My left hammy is really tight so going to back down and stretch and foam roll this evening

----------


## RaginCajun

hammy is loosening up some but still will need to do some stretching and lacrosse ball rolling later on.

been looking at my diet and i am just not getting enough greens. new goal of mine is to get some type of green veggie in 3 of my meals for the day, or just two if I decide to intermittent fast for the day. weight is still about the same, between 188-191 lbs. feeling stronger and have really focusing on form in my workouts. as mentioned earlier/few days ago, you will see more HIT style workouts.

----------


## krugerr

> hammy is loosening up some but still will need to do some stretching and lacrosse ball rolling later on. been looking at my diet and i am just not getting enough greens. new goal of mine is to get some type of green veggie in 3 of my meals for the day, or just two if I decide to intermittent fast for the day. weight is still about the same, between 188-191 lbs. feeling stronger and have really focusing on form in my workouts. as mentioned earlier/few days ago, you will see more HIT style workouts.


Good spot buddy. Sometimes eating the same thing day in, and day out, were too close to the problem to see it. 

How you enjoying the HIT?  :Smilie: 

Sent from my iPhone using App

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good spot buddy. Sometimes eating the same thing day in, and day out, were too close to the problem to see it. 
> 
> How you enjoying the HIT? 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using App


i love training hard and fast!

i am more or less doing tabata workouts, then true HIT (failure) but i get pretty damn close

i am entertaining a cycle again but want/need to get those damn bloods drawn. have a lot of stuff going on at the moment still so trying to find the time!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing excellence!

Killed an upper body workout this AM! I mean crushed it! Had some motivation in there (4 females, and me!)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pissing excellence!
> 
> Killed an upper body workout this AM! I mean crushed it! Had some motivation in there (4 females, and me!)


Nice work brother. How close are you to achieving your goal?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice work brother. How close are you to achieving your goal?


Still a ways to go, about 5-6% body fat. Looking to get to about 13-15%, maintain that, then prime for a cycle! I am more focused as of late but still dealing with a lot of stress. Just making sure I don't hurt/injure myself, my left hammy is super tight! Diet is getting better, goal of the week, at no less than 3 green veggies with meals (lunch, snack, supper).

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Had some motivation in there (4 females, and me!)


 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking 

Left knee does not feel 'stable' so to speak. May have to take a day off of my legs.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Still a ways to go, about 5-6% body fat. Looking to get to about 13-15%, maintain that, then prime for a cycle! I am more focused as of late but still dealing with a lot of stress. Just making sure I don't hurt/injure myself, my left hammy is super tight! Diet is getting better, goal of the week, at no less than 3 green veggies with meals (lunch, snack, supper).


Just always remember good form
And bracing  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just always remember good form And bracing


You know it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well my week is fvcked, have to head to West Texas for work, 10 hour drive.

----------


## RaginCajun

Bad week!

Will hit this chitty hotel gym in AM

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ show 'em how to do it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally got a workout in. Did a full body workout, legs are feeling a wee bit better. It's tough for me to breathe out here, the air has no humidity!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another lil workout today, mainly chest and back and did it fasted

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't meet my goal of eating greens but had a wrench thrown into the mix. I have one more day here, or so I think, then it's back at it! Been fasting the past two days and may get back to doing that a little more.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio, mainly walking with some jump rope thrown into the mix every 5 minutes

----------


## SlimmerMe

Still on the road??

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still on the road??


Good morning!

No ma'am, made it back late Monday night 

Heading out for some fasted cardio now!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio (walking, little jogging, one sprint). Legs and knees felt tight this morning, need to get back to doing my stretches and lower back/glute workouts

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a quick leg workout (squats/extensions/leg curls) 

Stress level is really high, trying to be as positive as I can at the moment!

----------


## bethdoth

Hang in there Ragin! Remember to take a trip at least once a day. Find a quiet spot, close your eyes and imagine you are in your dear stand in the woods then start at the bottom working up relaxing each muscle and breath!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hang in there Ragin! Remember to take a trip at least once a day. Find a quiet spot, close your eyes and imagine you are in your dear stand in the woods then start at the bottom working up relaxing each muscle and breath!


doing my best!

work is running out, my lease is running out, so trying to figure it all out very quickly! i am sitting at work now, waiting for some type of work to come in, can't bill if i don't work. i am trying to get something going on the side but not putting in the time to make that happen. i need a little cash flow to make things work so looking to find a way!!!

thanks for that bud, i will do just that!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes on my road bike and 45 minutes of walking

BAM!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Yes. Breathe.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yes. Breathe.....


Trying babe trying!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of fasted cardio, a nice stroll on the road bike. Got after it at times but mainly just a nice paced stroll

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cycling, legs are dead! Did an extra 4 miles of walking last night. Time to feed the beast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

15 minutes warm up on bike

The 3 Rounds of the following:

1 minute jump rope
10 push-up 
10 sit-ups 
50 jumping jacks 
10 lunges
10 dumbbell swings each arm

10 minutes of cool down on bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a nice lil workout 

Did a hard 15 minute warmup on recumbent bike, then did a lot of incline chest (highest dumbbell is 30lbs so went for volume), 2 minutes of jumping rope, and a set of squat thrusters

(On the road again this week and looks to be for a while, sigh)

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil arms and 40 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio

Pretty much got laid off today, no work! 

Time to plan B into action! Going to be tough and only one way to do it, DO IT!!!!

----------


## bsh

> 30 minutes of cardio Pretty much got laid off today, no work! Time to plan B into action! Going to be tough and only one way to do it, DO IT!!!!


 dang bro! Sorry to hear this! But, I know, but when one door closes another or hell maybe a few more open! Life's strange that way... I know it's easy to say but looks at it as an opportunity it sure helps...

----------


## RaginCajun

> dang bro! Sorry to hear this! But, I know, but when one door closes another or hell maybe a few more open! Life's strange that way... I know it's easy to say but looks at it as an opportunity it sure helps...


Thanks bud!

Yes, I have already opened a door, just need to kick it open!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You're a magician. Keep that up front and center.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You're a magician. Keep that up front and center.


Thanks SlimmerMe!

----------


## RaginCajun

Little arms and upper back, along with an hour of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Hour and ten minutes of cardio, a nice leisurely walk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hour and ten minutes of cardio, a nice leisurely walk


More of this today

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lil workout this morning, was hard to breathe with all the pollen in the air, asthma is acting up. 

Workout today consisted of walking, jumping jacks, air squats, and stairs, took about 45 minutes

Finally received some positive news last night and looks like I will be getting back into the medical industry! Stay tuned.....................

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in today at 185 lbs. I'm probably a little dehydrated but it was good to see the numbers drop some.

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cardio and a did some legs and lower back work

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Did a lil workout this morning, was hard to breathe with all the pollen in the air, asthma is acting up. *oh no*
> 
> Workout today consisted of walking, jumping jacks, air squats, and stairs, took about 45 minutes
> 
> Finally received some positive news last night and looks like I will be getting back into the medical industry! *Wonderful!* Stay tuned.....................


Keeping fingers crossed for you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keeping fingers crossed for you.


Thanks love!

----------


## RaginCajun

One hour of cardio, just some leisurely walking

----------


## RaginCajun

At the doctor's office waiting to get some immunization shots. Had my BP and HR tested, BP was 110/67 and HR was at 53. Crazy that my BP is that low with all the stress going on at the moment. Guess I'm as cool as a cucumber!

----------


## RaginCajun

After talking with the doc some, he is ordering some blood tests. Going to get my test/estro checked again and some other blood tests. He wants to check my Vit D levels and magnesium levels. I just came in for vaccines but hoping these blood tests will help show something is going on.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I just came in for vaccines...


Are you going some place? Like out of the country?  :Grinning:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you going some place? Like out of the country?


Maaaaaaaaayyybeeee.................

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio

Started supplementing magnesium again and need to get some more Vit d3. I'm am really ready to see what the blood tests will show and glad I was in a fasted state (only had BCAAs from Xtend) for the tests.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another cardio bout last night, about 4 miles of walking (yesterday's total was about 8.5 miles). 

Did not sleep well last night at all, so today may be a rest day plus my shoulders are still sore from those shots. Don't know if it was my allergies/breathing that kept me from sleeping or what but I was up every hour and took a melatonin. 

Friend of mine gave me some old 300mg test cyp. and some 200mg deca . The vials have never been open and they look crystal clear. They look like some UGL brand and will have to do some digging on them. They may be worth a go! Had some bloods drawn on Friday so will finally get a look at my test levels to see where they at at, will post in the TRT forum and here.

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, so much for resting. 45 minutes of fasted cardio!

----------


## RaginCajun

65 minutes of leisurely walking

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of fasted cardio, just some walking

----------


## RaginCajun

> 60 minutes of fasted cardio, just some walking


Another round of this, BAM!

----------


## bethdoth

Keep at it ... it's a marathon not a sprint. It should pretty much be a lifestyle for you now.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep at it ... it's a marathon not a sprint. It should pretty much be a lifestyle for you now.


Oh yeah bud, definitely a lifestyle and has been for a while. At the doctor now awaiting my blood test results, we shall see what the verdict is. 

Intermittent fasting has helped me over the past month and I will continue to do it. I will eat breakfast when I feel the need and want but I really like fasting. It really keeps my nutrition in line and calories in check. Eating small meals like a bird has never been my fancy, I like to feel full.

----------


## RaginCajun

Back to pissing excellence!

45 minutes of fasted cardio, just some walking and stairs.

Weight is pretty much the same, 185 lbs, which I thought would have been more since I pigged out for 4 days straight!

Intermittent fasting is helping and I enjoy it. I did eat a few breakfasts but mainly stayed the IF course. 

Posted my blood tests in the TRT section, seems I'm low in vitamin D. Everything else is pretty much normal and hoping to feel some effects of the Vitamin D in the next few months.

----------


## RaginCajun

70 more minutes of cardio, BAM!

----------


## bsh

> 70 more minutes of cardio, BAM!


 ur very consistent I'll say! I need to do more cardio myself so I joined a boxing gym! It's a class for 1 hr... They claim u can burn 800-1000 cal a session!!! So I'm down... I start my first one this Thursday??

----------


## RaginCajun

> ur very consistent I'll say! I need to do more cardio myself so I joined a boxing gym! It's a class for 1 hr... They claim u can burn 800-1000 cal a session!!! So I'm down... I start my first one this Thursday??


Thanks man, trying to keep stress at bay and I love to be outside! If my body wasn't a wreck I'd do more!!! I started this log/thread when I joined and just kept it going. Haven't achieved the ultimate goal so figured I'd make it a blog/journal to track everything. It has been really helpful for me to see what has worked, what hasn't, why it hasn't, etc....... Plus, it keeps me motivated 

That's awesome, I could really really really use that at this very moment! Yes, I believe you can get really close to that, especially if you wear a HR monitor.

Don't even want to rant but I'm a pissed off mofo right now!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cardio

Scale is sitting at 184 lbs, hoping to see less next week. It has been moving in the right direction since starting IF eating again. 

Blood tests results showed low Vit D so I'll be supplementing 10,000 IU every day along with Zinc. SlimmerMe suggested I need to get a few more blood tests to look a little deeper. 

Stress is still high but trying not to let it bother me.

----------


## bsh

Hey bro, so I did the boxing class this morning and I'll say I was pouring sweat 20min, haha! I have say, it kicked my azz... It was intense and timed drills of all kinda footwork combos core work not to mention all the damn punching.. It was one of the most difficult things I've done in quite awhile... U should check one out.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey bro, so I did the boxing class this morning and I'll say I was pouring sweat 20min, haha! I have say, it kicked my azz... It was intense and timed drills of all kinda footwork combos core work not to mention all the damn punching.. It was one of the most difficult things I've done in quite awhile... U should check one out.


Nice!

I will have to look into one once I have more of a cash flow. Having to pinch pennies at the moment but plan on looking into one for some different type of training. Thanks for mentioning it!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil back workout and 45 minutes of cardio, all done fasted

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lil back workout and 45 minutes of cardio, all done fasted


 were all working back today  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> were all working back today


Yeah your post in your thread! Sick!

----------


## RaginCajun

Wanted to add that my stomach is somewhat upset with all the new supplements (Vit d3, zinc, and magnesium). Pretty sure it is the magnesium so I will lay off of it for a days and see if that helps.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wanted to add that my stomach is somewhat upset with all the new supplements (Vit d3, zinc, and magnesium). Pretty sure it is the magnesium so I will lay off of it for a days and see if that helps.


Magnesium. Why you taking this hon?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Magnesium. Why you taking this hon?


Take at night to relieve muscles and replenish. It helps relax smooth muscle I think. Doc recommended to try it

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Take at night to relieve muscles and replenish. It helps relax smooth muscle I think. Doc recommended to try it


Is it helping your knots????

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is it helping your knots????


Not really I have tried that before but just started again. My knots are getting better however, haven't been sitting in a desk for 3 weeks. I have not been doing my exercises for that and need to stretch a lil more. I have been rolling a lot more so it is helping some. They are not as bad as they were though! I think once I'm a little less stressed, they will go away some more.

----------


## RaginCajun

Hour bike ride

----------


## RaginCajun

Blasted chest this morning 

It is still shaking

----------


## RaginCajun

85 minutes of cardio/walking

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Not really I have tried that before but just started again. My knots are getting better however, haven't been sitting in a desk for 3 weeks. I have not been doing my exercises for that and need to stretch a lil more. I have been rolling a lot more so it is helping some. They are not as bad as they were though! I think once I'm a little less stressed, they will go away some more.


Good news then. Sitting is a killer!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good news then. Sitting is a killer!


Yes it is!

I believe that is/was a big culprit 

I've been out of work for a month now so haven't been sitting in a desk chair. I have been walking a lot more and feel that is helping somewhat.

Still not 100% and not sure if I will ever be 100% again

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio/walking

Forgot add weight today, sitting at 183.0 lbs, down a pound from last week. Stress is still killing me but still trying to be positive, only way I know how to be! Almost want to hop on this cycle that someone gave me but I don't have high hopes for it as I'm not sure it is good or not. Want to get my Vit D levels out and those others that SlimmerMe mentioned before hoping on but the way things are going I really want to say F it and start! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

65 minutes of fasted cardio/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 45 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of fasted cardio done

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday basically, only hit some golf balls

Today, 60 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 43 minutes of cardio, BAM

----------


## SlimmerMe

Cardio cardio cardio. You're on a roll......

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cardio cardio cardio. You're on a roll......


Trying to keep that roll going!

Been eating a lot so more cardio, hehe!

----------


## RaginCajun

So far today, 33 minutes on recumbent bike, lil squats, hypers, and hammies.

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 40 minutes of cardio/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

65 minutes of cardio/walking

Time to destroy some chicken legs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout and 45 minutes of cardio

I'm spent!

Found a whole patch of four leaved clovers today!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Found a whole patch of four leaved clovers today!


Wowsa!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wowsa!


Right!

Hoping that changes my luck!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

69 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 181.2 lbs today, down about a pound or two from last week. Could be a lil water loss as I'm dealing with allergies, asthma, and sinus stuff. Sucks being not able to breathe!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed back and bis!

Arms are shaking like a cheerleader's Pom Pom

----------


## bsh

> Crushed back and bis! Arms are shaking like a cheerleader's Pom Pom


 hahaha, good stuff bro

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout today and just a lil cardio. May try to do some more later on. Need to catch a full night of sleep, haven't sleep through the night in a long time

----------


## RaginCajun

Wound up being 55 minutes of cardio for the day

----------


## RaginCajun

71 minutes of cardio/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

67 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted upper body workout 

Going to do some cardio later on more than likely

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Full body workout and 45 minutes of cardio I'm spent! Found a whole patch of four leaved clovers today! <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162932"/>


That's really neat!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Cardio cardio cardio.  :Smilie: 

On the subject of muscle knots.....have u looked at essential oils?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cardio cardio cardio.  On the subject of muscle knots.....have u looked at essential oils?


I have not, can you elaborate on that?

I know I could use a live in masseuse that will rub oil on me all night!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have not, can you elaborate on that? I know I could use a live in masseuse that will rub oil on me all night!


I  :Heart:  a good deep tissue massage! I had a really good massage recently. Therapist recommended heat and pressure point massage - your roller is perfect! 

I am going to discuss with a lady friend this weekend. She's into essential oils for therapeutic purposes. I have knots although I think yours are worst. 

Here's some screen shots from an app recommending oils applied topically.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I  a good deep tissue massage! I had a really good massage recently. Therapist recommended heat and pressure point massage - your roller is perfect! 
> 
> I am going to discuss with a lady friend this weekend. She's into essential oils for therapeutic purposes. I have knots although I think yours are worst. 
> 
> Here's some screen shots from an app recommending oils applied topically.


thanks GGR!

i will read into it!

in the meantime, does that lady you know do massages? hehe

----------


## RaginCajun

55 minutes of cardio, BOOM!

----------


## RaginCajun

56 minutes of fasted cardio

The day is young so might get into some more cardio or body weight exercises later on, we shall see

----------


## bethdoth

Wow been hitting it hard! Keep it up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wow been hitting it hard! Keep it up.


Yes sir! 

I don't FVCK around! 

Haha!

Lil stressed at the moment with no paycheck for the past few months. I have a few other things going but haven't nailed any accounts yet and still getting trained. Also lost another family member so heading home for a funeral. Life's been pretty shitty here for the past 6-8 months but I just keep pushing forward knowing good will come! (And hope it comes really fast! Haha!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted workout done, quads and back. Will be getting in some cardio later on

----------


## RaginCajun

55 minutes of cardio

----------


## SlimmerMe

Whew! The amount of views on this thread is incredible. Just noticed. Amazing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whew! The amount of views on this thread is incredible. Just noticed. Amazing.


Call me the Entertainer!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of fasted cardio, boom!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Call me the Entertainer!


 :Party Smiley TAP:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


That kind of looks like me, suit, hair, smiling, and fast feet!

----------


## bsh

> Yes sir! I don't FVCK around! Haha!)


 right on bro...

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted upper body workout, felt good! I'm going to switch back to Smith machine chest next week, Dumbbells only go to 50lbs  :Frown:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> That kind of looks like me, suit, hair, smiling, and fast feet!


Had a hunch. Especially the fast feet.

----------


## RaginCajun

It's amazing how fast one can gain weight when eating like shit. Gained 5 pounds back over the past two weeks. Most is water as I can see it and from all the carbs. I wish I could lose it as fast as I can gain it. 

Nonetheless, feel stronger! Last week I did more weight on pull downs and felt stronger on chest yesterday. Just gonna keep on trucking!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's amazing how fast one can gain weight when eating like shit. Gained 5 pounds back over the past two weeks. Most is water as I can see it and from all the carbs. I wish I could lose it as fast as I can gain it. Nonetheless, feel stronger! Last week I did more weight on pull downs and felt stronger on chest yesterday. Just gonna keep on trucking!


I am an easy gainer as well. I just do best eating very small frequent meals. A few bites here. A few nibbles every few hours. It's just what it is I guess. I need to put on more muscle. Off to the gym to work on those glutes!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am an easy gainer as well. I just do best eating very small frequent meals. A few bites here. A few nibbles every few hours. It's just what it is I guess. I need to put on more muscle. Off to the gym to work on those glutes!


Get some!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio on the mountain bike, just cruised

----------


## RaginCajun

weight was down a few pounds this morning.

it amazes me how much water my body can hold

i am back down to 182 today

----------


## bethdoth

I'm back up 210 this morning! Keep going in the right direction. Maybe I need more venison brats!!! LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm back up 210 this morning! Keep going in the right direction. Maybe I need more venison brats!!! LOL


Yes, you definitely need more!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 181 lbs this AM

Going to lift a little later but will have to go easy on the legs, left knee is bothering me after being on my feet for a few days straight.

----------


## RaginCajun

61 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed legs and some back

Time for some crooked walking cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

42 minutes of cardio

Time to grub!

----------


## RaginCajun

Nailed chest, tris, and shoulders 

60 minutes of cardio

Boom

----------


## SlimmerMe

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Boom!


BAM!!!

Thank you ma'am!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

37 more minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing excellence on a glorious Friday!

65 minutes of fasted cardio and also a quick upper body workout

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 25 minutes of cardio. Was going to go longer but it rained on me!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cardio/workout. 

Damn legs are giving me problems and that could be related to the fact that I have not been taking my Vit D3 supplement everyday. I forget sometimes, so much shyt going on at the moment.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick full body circuit type workout

Still need to get some cardio in, darn rain!

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't get cardio in yesterday 

Today, full body workout and cardio, total about 1.5 hours. Most of it was cardio, prob an hour of it

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed today!!!

100 minutes total of cardio plus workout. Majority was cardio, prob over an hour

----------


## tarmyg

> Crushed today!!!
> 
> 100 minutes total of cardio plus workout. Majority was cardio, prob over an hour


Keep up the good work. Longest going thread and still equally inspiring.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep up the good work. Longest going thread and still equally inspiring.


Thanks man

I figured instead of starting new threads, just keep the same one rolling.

It's turned into more of like a blog or journal 

It shows me my ups, downs, and in between!

If body didn't hurt so damn much, I'd train a lot harder and more intense. At the moment, I feel like something is going to pop if I go at it hardcore! I do push myself but not as hard as I know I can (talking eye popping straining!), just scared of an injury. 

Hoping to get my Vit D sorted out as I was really low when I got tested about 2 months ago. My levels were at 25, normal is anywhere to 30-100. From what I read and get from Kel is that you want to be closer to 70. Taking 10,000 IU a day for now and hoping to see where that takes me. Also drinking Vit d milk and trying to get more sun!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes total of workout and more cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 181.6 lbs this AM. Still pretty damn stressed at the moment but doing my best! Love training so that is keeping me somewhat steady.

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some legs (fasted)

Eating time is 2-3 hours away

----------


## bethdoth

Hang in there and keep working out, it's the best way to cope with stress. Oh and try to laugh more!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hang in there and keep working out, it's the best way to cope with stress. Oh and try to laugh more!


Doing what I can!

I laugh all the time (even at myself!) so no worries there. My main stress is getting my new jobs going, haven't had a paycheck in over 3 months

----------


## RaginCajun

Over an hour of cardio/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, about 30 minutes of walking

Legs are tight again, no Bueno

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio 

Legs still hurt, may have pushed the rolling last night night. Lower back is really really tight which is giving a slight headache 

Trying to loosen up

----------


## RaginCajun

45 more minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

65 minutes of cardio which included some jumping jacks and hill sprints

Legs are feeling a wee bit better today

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally got some dead lifts in, felt great!!!

Also got in about 50-60 minutes of cardio

Can you say pissing excellence!!!

----------


## bsh

> 65 minutes of cardio which included some jumping jacks and hill sprints Legs are feeling a wee bit better today


 hill sprints, nice.... Good job brotha

----------


## RaginCajun

> hill sprints, nice.... Good job brotha


Thanks! I need to do more sprints!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick chest blast, prob need to do more but was pressed with time, get it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Can you say excellence!!!


Always.

----------


## RaginCajun

Been doing a lot of cardio the past two days

Moving places so been walking and lifting like crazy. Fitbit today says I burned 3,000 cals so far, and it feels like it! 

Have to get use to living with a roommate again. No gym for the meantime but working on that. 

Just want to say, it's great to great friends!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Always.


Kisses!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some cardio today and have been for the past few days. Cardio was mainly moving furniture and walking. 

Trying to get adjusted to the move. Bud of mine is hooking me up with a pass to a gym across town so that will both suck and be awesome!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> moving furniture ....


that's a workout on its own....

----------


## bethdoth

Ya about 3 weeks ago i moved my son and his girlfriend, loaded and unloaded an 18' U-haul 4 times. Great workout!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ya about 3 weeks ago i moved my son and his girlfriend, loaded and unloaded an 18' U-haul 4 times. Great workout!


Hell yes it is!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a nice back workout earlier today, felt great to pump some iron!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 182 lbs this AM

Going to find ways to work harder!

Bud gave me a pass to his gym so I have a gym now, but it's 20-30 minutes away from me

Still stressed pretty bad but doing my best!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great workout today, mainly chest and deadlifts 

One good thing about my buds gym, it over looks the pool at his apartment complex so there was some bikinis around the pool for motivation!

Cardio time!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio done, cut the grass and swept

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio done, 50 minutes of walking

I am trying to work out a weekly routine again, I need it. Being out of work for the past months has fvcking sucked and trying to find something new is tough. I need to get back in that early morning routine to really get moving again!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some more cardio, 40 minutes of jogging/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed a workout!!! First time in a long time that I used some pre-workout stuff. Man did it have me jacked and I'm still feeling it! I only took half a serving! 

20 minute warmup, then Workout: 
Power cleans into a press 5 sets 
3 sets of leg lifts/abs 
3 sets of dumbbell pullovers 
2 sets of Russian twists
3 sets of 10 of wall ball overhead throws
1 set of single leg deadlifts (need to work on this)

----------


## RaginCajun

Also, purchased some protein powder for the first time in a long while. Going to switch up some things, time for a lil change

----------


## RaginCajun

From Marcus's thread from Proximal:

2 things: just to be sure, no low back issues, like protruding discs? You have symptoms on both sides, long shot, just wanna be sure, both sides can indicate spinal cord compression. Also, no leg weakness? Amazing how detrimental sitting is to the back, can't rule it out

i had one back problem in the past (about 10-12 years ago), doc said it was degenerative disc. hard to believe i had disc generation at the age of 22 at the time. so, he did an epidural steroid injection in my left lower facet joint. he went in too far with the needle and punctured my spine, leaked spine fluid for about two weeks. it was the worst feeling in the world, felt like someone was stabbing the left front part of my brain with an ice pic! He did a blood patch and that sort of fixed it. still get those headaches from time to time if i foam roll too much on my lower back. i really don't feel any pain but more of a discomfort, like i'm crooked feeling. it is only on my left side that really bothers me, always feels like i have a knot in my left upper butt cheek. i wouldn't say i have any real leg weakness, just weak glutes.

Also, with the humidity, maybe some dehydration, maybe electrolyte deficiency?

i have mentioned numerous times about this, i think something is going on. i have been blood tested and they cannot find anything. only thing lately that was low was my vit D. i got it checked about 2 months ago, and it was at 25. been taking 10,000IU since then and feel a little better i guess. i am a life long asthmatic so that is why i think something is going on electrolyte wise, always feel thirsty.

Haven't really seen stress settle in the legs, unless the low back tightness is referring symptoms, but that is a real stretch; you'd have pain & possibly numbness likely. But with that said, stress has a way of f'ing up lots of things (sorry, that's pretty generic).

----------


## Proximal

Sorry Ragin, something is baffling, particularly head aches when you roll your back. 

Haven't read enough of your posts to know about the dehydration, blood tests, etc. 

Looking at your posts above just on this page (first time) shows me you are doing one hell of a lot of cardio - could just be too much, too little recovery, lots of micro trauma that doesn't get a chance to heal. 

Frankly, the conservative me says you need to speak with a neurologist to rule out the lower back due to your history and the truly odd connection between rolling your lower back & head aches. 

Hell, ask Kel about electrolytes, the guy seems very knowledgable regarding wholistic approaches to medicine - not my field of knowledge, sorry. 

Give the legs a break & find a masseuse if you can't roll it out yourself.

This is the best I got.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> .... always feel thirsty.


Wondering if blood sugar related.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wondering if blood sugar related.....


I have been asked that before by docs but when I check my blood glucose, it's normally right at 80 something. I have not, however, had a A1C test done. 

When do drink a lot of water, I pee constantly and still feel thirsty.

----------


## RaginCajun

55 minutes of fasted cardio

6 - 1 minute interval jump rope, 30 sec rest

Then walked the rest of the time

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally broke through the 180 lb mark. Weighed in at 179.8 lbs today. Prob just a lil water but I'll take it. 

Full body workout planned for a lil later on

----------


## RaginCajun

5 minute warmup, stretch

Workout:

4 sets of leg raises/abs
3 sets of squat thrusters into an Arnold press
3 sets of deadlifts
3 sets of single legged extensions
2 sets of lat raises
2 sets of RC raises

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ....but I'll take it.


That's exactly what I say when I step off. "I'll take it."

----------


## RaginCajun

> That's exactly what I say when I step off. "I'll take it."


Yes ma'am!

----------


## RaginCajun

45-60 minutes of cardio, cut the grass and weed eatted

----------


## RaginCajun

Lots of hard work cardio today

----------


## RaginCajun

55 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

35 more minutes of cardio/jogging in the Texas heat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an upperbody workout today, felt good! Love hitting weights and love hitting it with some pre workout. It has helped me stay focused when lifting.

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

70 minutes total cardio maybe more. Walked, jogged some, and cut the grass, damn it's hot!

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest done!

It's fried!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio

----------


## InternalFire

1h cardio on eliptical, 560kcal burnt, pouring sweat all over the place

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1h cardio on eliptical, 560kcal burnt, pouring sweat all over the place


Love it! 

If my legs and lungs (asthma) worked, I would run a lot more! 

The heat was brutal the past two days but the bright side is I'm getting tan.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> ...cut the grass, damn it's hot!


Mosquitos. Flies. FLy swatters.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mosquitos. Flies. FLy swatters.


Are you offering your flamboyant fly swatting skills?

----------


## RaginCajun

> 40 minutes of cardio


More of this stuff about 30 more minutes

----------


## InternalFire

1h cardio on elliptical, 616kcal burnt, chasing ketosis, target 72hours!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 1h cardio on elliptical, 616kcal burnt, chasing ketosis, target 72hours!


Get some!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout 

Snapped a quick pic

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Snapped a quick pic


 :Clap:

----------


## RaginCajun

Played some golf today, need to practice 

Won 4 skins out of 9 so in the lead!

----------


## RaginCajun

After golfing, went bowling! Best game I think I've ever bowled! 

I'm player 2!!!!!

----------


## InternalFire

Intermittent Fasting, + KETO + Fasted 18h cardio + Gym = NUCLEAR FAT MELTDOWN! @ 10.6% BF as of today, and in full blown ketosis in under 72hours!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Intermittent Fasting, + KETO + Fasted 18h cardio + Gym = NUCLEAR FAT MELTDOWN! @ 10.6% BF as of today, and in full blown ketosis in under 72hours!


Nice!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Guess I should update

Played 3 rounds of golf this past week, loving it!

Felt my tendinitis some in my left elbow but was able to finish.

Expelled a lot of cals but have been eating a lot as well.

Haven't weighed myself since no scale out here but the mirror says I look the same. The tan makes me look somewhat leaner but hard to tell

----------


## RaginCajun

Played a few more rounds of golf over the past week. Wound up playing more golf this week than all of last year

My weight is only up a few pounds, sitting at 185. I was thinking it was going to be a lot higher number from all the crap I ate but it wasn't much at all. Guessing all the golf and chasing my ball around was enough to get by, definitely was thinking higher number but the mirror pretty much has looked the same.

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil cardio, weed eated and cut the grass

----------


## SlimmerMe

> .... but the mirror pretty much has looked the same.


Sounds good to me!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking

Legs are knotted up, sucks/hurts

Have to clean the diet up after the weekend debachery

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ ditto re: the last comment.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ ditto re: the last comment.


 Do you need a spanking?

I do!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil cardio, chopped some wood 

Diet has been good the past two days and finally slept a wee bit better last night. Still woke up and pee'd and I tried to limit my water intake. It seems that I wake up at or around 3am everyday and pee, been like that for a while now

----------


## RaginCajun

Man I'm out of 'shape'

Just did a quick workout and I'm sweating good in the Texas heat

Did 8 rounds of Burpees: 30 secs of work, 30 secs of rest

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did about 30 minutes of cardio

Today, 50 minutes of fasted cardio, walking and 10 sets of lunges

My legs suck and hurt, full of knots and tight ass tendons. Wondering if there is some type of tendon syndrome or something cuz this shit is really getting on nerves

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunges hurt so good!

Today, 45 minutes on my mtb. Plan on trying to get on the trails this weekend.

Time to feed the beast!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, walking and some lunges

----------


## RaginCajun

48 minutes of walking

Shooting my bow now, forgot what kind of workout it is!

----------


## RaginCajun

One hour of mountain bike riding inter trails

Had a blast, need to do it more!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio, walking

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio

Mainly walking, few lunges mixed in, and finished out with a fast jog

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio, jogging/walking

----------


## SlimmerMe

Fasted cardio. Dedication. Pure dedication.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fasted cardio. Dedication. Pure dedication.


Well hello there! 

I totally agree!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of mountain bike riding in the trails

----------


## RaginCajun

30 more minutes of cardio, cut the grass

3 cardios in one day, boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

Impaled my right palm yesterday in the woods, right under my thumb. Got a lil woozy when I saw meat hanging out. No MTB riding for a while or gripping, ugh

----------


## RaginCajun

hand is feeling somewhat better today. it is still sore and stiff but not as bad as it could have been

got a new fitbit in, demolished my other one. now i have the charge HR, so will be paying attention to my HR and may do some HR training on my rode bike. 

i will be changing some things up in regards to diet, going to do a more kept/low carb style of eating. its time for a little change so we will see how the body reacts. i quasi-tried it before but didn't put enough effort into it. will be shooting for no more than 20-30 net carbs a day. i need to cut down on the amount of sweetners i use as well, so this should help some. i don't use much but prob need to cut down on them. this has been mentioned in this thread numerous times, but i think i am insulin resistant so this should help with that. i am going to be as disciplined as possible and taking the more Wild diet approach so to say. 

going to up my intensity on my training, letting my body be my guide. my legs still are not 100% so going to go as far as they let me. i think that my bike trainer will help with this and try not to walk/jog as much. i will also attempt more yoga and do it on my own. i find i work better in group yoga as i get bored pretty easy (hot chicks in yoga pants all over make me focus better, hehe!)

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day

A lil too much protein for keto but I can cut some out

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep taking care of yourself, Cajun.

SM

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep taking care of yourself, Cajun. SM


Thanks darling, I'm trying my hardest!

Just can't seem to ever catch a damn break or have something go positive my way. It's bound to switch to the good, just wondering when!

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed it this AM!

Downed some pre-workout no sugar mix, then, 30 minutes of fasted cardio on my bike trainer in the humid hot garage. I was sweating like a stuck pig and still trying to cool down now. With my newer Fitbit, I can track heart rate so going to be paying attention to it more. I only got it up to 145 this AM but stayed in that zone for about 20 minutes. I will do some interval training on the bike to get the HR up to a higher level. Maybe this will be my new motivation

----------


## krugerr

> Killed it this AM!
> 
> Downed some pre-workout no sugar mix, then, 30 minutes of fasted cardio on my bike trainer in the humid hot garage. I was sweating like a stuck pig and still trying to cool down now. With my newer Fitbit, I can track heart rate so going to be paying attention to it more. I only got it up to 145 this AM but stayed in that zone for about 20 minutes. I will do some interval training on the bike to get the HR up to a higher level. Maybe this will be my new motivation


Sweet mate. I bough the Mrs a Fitbit Surge at christmas, she loved it!
Keep up the work, I hate cardio, but I know its a necessity I need to include again. Ive an expensive Spin bike in my dads garage. I should probably go steal it back!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sweet mate. I bough the Mrs a Fitbit Surge at christmas, she loved it!
> Keep up the work, I hate cardio, but I know its a necessity I need to include again. Ive an expensive Spin bike in my dads garage. I should probably go steal it back!


i like cardio, my body/legs at the moment do not

i like the fitbit, it gives you a pretty close estimate of how many calories you are burning, especially with the heart rate function. i know it is not 100% accurate but its pretty damn close. 

grab that spin bike!

----------


## RaginCajun

25 minutes on the bike trainer in the hot humid garage, sweated like a madman

----------


## krugerr

> 25 minutes on the bike trainer in the hot humid garage, sweated like a madman


Quite jealous. Ive just no room at home to put my spin bike, and no garage. Two young kids and a stay at home wife, my house is full of crap!

Sounds like you're doing good though RC

----------


## RaginCajun

> Quite jealous. Ive just no room at home to put my spin bike, and no garage. Two young kids and a stay at home wife, my house is full of crap!
> 
> Sounds like you're doing good though RC


doing what i can!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking

45 minutes of weed eating and cutting the grass

Sweating like a madman!

----------


## RaginCajun

Carb loading time!

Pretty much following the cyclic keto diet for now to switch some things up!

----------


## tarmyg

Used to hate cardio, started CrossFit and now I love it. Feels weird loving it :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Used to hate cardio, started CrossFit and now I love it. Feels weird loving it :-)


That's awesome to hear! It's a feeling almost like a drug

I really don't have the money at the moment to join a gym so doing what I can. Need to get some kettlebells for the house!

Or maybe make my own

----------


## RaginCajun

From the carb load last night, my weight went up almost 6 pounds, from 178 to 183

Today is last day for carbs then back to low carb/keto tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick 30 minute workout, went to a buds gym across town. Didn't really 'have' it today

----------


## clarky.

> Quick 30 minute workout, went to a buds gym across town. Didn't really 'have' it today


But you still did it RC.

----------


## RaginCajun

> But you still did it RC.


Yes sir 

Painting now so my shoulders are on fire!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some push-ups, tabata style for 5 rounds 

I definitely have some work to do!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did some push-ups, tabata style for 5 rounds I definitely have some work to do!


Did 30 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio, 2.5 miles, HR avg 109, give or take right at 400 cals burned (via Fitbit)

----------


## RaginCajun

46 minutes of cardio

Still need to step it up, legs are holding me back!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, not sure if my body does well on low carb, which I thought it would. Energy wise, I feel good, no problem there. Seems I just can't lose any weight. Weighted in at 183lbs, which is pretty much where I have been for quite a while. Was thinking I would be lower with the water loss from the low carb but nada. I'm going to keep it up and see what happens.

I know I need to work harder and trying to find/make the time to drive across town to go to the gym. It's not close to my house but it is free

----------


## RaginCajun

Destroyed my back in gym! I made the trek across town

Felt great, going to be sore

----------


## RaginCajun

37 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely feeling that back workout from yesterday. Feels good to be sore! I can really feel it in my upper back, which I was targeting the most with rows. I'm weak in that area, need those muscles to stand out more and strengthen.

Off for some fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

25 minutes of fasted cardio 

Going help move some boxes so will get some more fasted cardio in

----------


## RaginCajun

Moved boxes, 3 flights of stairs 

Heading for some BBQ

Carb load still on!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 more minutes of cardio, cut the grass in the heat

----------


## bethdoth

Keep at it, you are very consistent. I have a hard time with different types of diets ie...keto and carb cycling. I am a creature of habit and could eat the same exact foods almost everyday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep at it, you are very consistent. I have a hard time with different types of diets ie...keto and carb cycling. I am a creature of habit and could eat the same exact foods almost everyday.


i try!

my body just does not want to get rid of fat, period!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio

----------


## SlimmerMe

> you are very consistent..


Bingo.

----------


## krugerr

As stated above brother, consistency is the key here. Keep at it and the mirror will reward you with steady changes.

----------


## RaginCajun

> As stated above brother, consistency is the key here. Keep at it and the mirror will reward you with steady changes.


I need to just work harder, plain and simple!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I need to just work harder, plain and simple!


Worked harder!

Workout below:

Good mornings 3x10
Overhead BB press 3x10
Back squats 3x10
Deadlifts 3x10
Power snatch 15 reps EMOM
Back squats 3x10
Power snatch 75 reps for time (took 10 min)

Whole workout took an hour and 7 minutes, I'm toast!

Left shoulder/RC gave me some issues, felt tight

----------


## bethdoth

What is your goal?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What is your goal?


to get back in a better conditioning shape.

need to get my endurance back and strength back

----------


## krugerr

> What is your goal?


I wanna look like the hulk, but less green... :Wink: 

Looks like a good session RC.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wanna look like the hulk, but less green... Looks like a good session RC.


I'll take green if I can look that big!

Yeah, I'm sore as hell today

----------


## krugerr

> I'll take green if I can look that big! Yeah, I'm sore as hell today


To be fair, me too!!

(
"<ThreadSummaryTableItem: 0x131ac320>"
)

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio, cut the grass in the heat 

HR avg was about 130 bpm

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some legs, ooooooooooo they shaking!

----------


## RaginCajun

I'm sore as hell today, legs are tender

Trying to foam roll the knots out, mouth piece in!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed another workout!

5 minutes of warming on the bike, then:

3x10 bench press 
3x10 bent over rows 
3x10 push-ups
2x30 single arm dumbbell swings
1x30 sit-ups

----------


## RaginCajun

Probably going to take today as a rest day, whole body is sore!

Didn't sleep good last night and have no clue why. I was exhausted when going to bed and just couldn't sleep, even took some sleep aid to help. Maybe it was counterproductive

----------


## bethdoth

That sucks! I am still resting as well. shoulder, back and elbow are getting better. Go take a 30 minute nap!

----------


## RaginCajun

> That sucks! I am still resting as well. shoulder, back and elbow are getting better. Go take a 30 minute nap!


i wish i could, but i am not good at napping. lots of stress still over here

my elbow is starting to get bad again with all this new lifting. I'm going to have to watch it.

----------


## RaginCajun

just got word that 3 of my aunts and uncles, and one of cousins got flooded out of their homes over the weekend.

my cousin had over 6 ft of water in their home.

----------


## RaginCajun

No rest day, 30 minutes of walking

Legs are tight as hell!

Mouth piece, lacrosse ball/foam roller here I come

----------


## RaginCajun

well, decided to get back to eating more meals, more frequently.

i think my body adapts rather quickly to fasting so going to throw in some smaller meals here and there to change it up some. 

had breakfast for the first time in a while, low sugar cereal, scoop of protein, and some almond milk

second meal, one breakfast taco - egg, bacon, a lil cheese, and sirracha in a tortilla

----------


## RaginCajun

3 rounds of the following:

10 air squats 
5 burpees
10 push-ups 

Then:

3 sets of 8 Front squats (would have done more but my wrists were killing me! Dunno how to get around that.)
3 sets of 8 Back squats (last set I lowered weight and burned out.)
3 sets of 10 lower cable chest pulls

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of fasted cardio

Would have done more but I got rained on!!!

Got word from my mom last night that they are flooded in their subdivision. Only way out is by boat, hopefully it won't come to that

----------


## RaginCajun

still tight as hell, especially my legs. still feeling some discomfort in my left shoulder, A/C joint. could be rotator cuff, not sure, or old football injury

feeling stronger now that i am back to lifting. so far, needing the rest/cardio day in between workouts and will continue to do so. 

also, feels good hitting some iron again, love the drained feeling!

----------


## RaginCajun

5 minute warm up

3 sets of 10 Good mornings
3 sets of 10 overhead push press
2 sets of 10 back squats smith machine 
2 sets of 10 deadlifts
2 sets of 10 power snatches 
2 sets of 10 standing lat pull downs

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio, grasshopping

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Got word from my mom last night that they are flooded in their subdivision. Only way out is by boat, hopefully it won't come to that


Hope your mom's safe.




> grasshopping


Keep hopping!

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

would something like this work? The clock on it starts at 8am and ends at 8pm I didn't include the protein before bed, or in the morning in the plan, but it's in there. all protein gets a 50g boost.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hope your mom's safe. Keep hopping!


Thanks babe

She is safe, the waters are receding so all should be good. Looters got to one of my step aunt and uncle's houses, sucks.

----------


## RaginCajun

> would something like this work? The clock on it starts at 8am and ends at 8pm I didn't include the protein before bed, or in the morning in the plan, but it's in there. all protein gets a 50g boost. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165012"/>


What are goals?

Start a thread and people can critique it. 

I don't see any green veggies in there, may want to add some in there in at least two meals

Like I said, start a thread with all of your information and goals so we can see it all laid out

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of fasted cardio, walking

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thanks babe
> 
> She is safe.


Great to hear.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great to hear.


It's crazy how the national news is not covering it. 

Thanks again babe!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed it!

5 minute warm up on bike

Then:

3x10 squat thrusters with 30 lbs
3x15 hanging leg raises
3x10 sumo deadlifts
3x10 flat bench 
3x10 standing lat pull downs

----------


## RaginCajun

33 minutes on the bike trainer in the hot garage

Sweated like a stuck pig

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed another workout!

Gonna feel this one!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio 

Cut the grass

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout was great! Did this:

Warmup on bike for 5 minutes, lil stretching.

4x8 deadlifts 
3x10 leg extensions (single leg/each leg, non stop)
3x10 front lateral raises with cable, each arm
3x10 triceps ext., with rope over head
3x10 standing lat pull downs

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio 

need to do more cardio!

need to take it up a notch!

----------


## RaginCajun

31 minutes of cardio, grass cutting

----------


## SlimmerMe

> need to do more cardio!
> 
> need to take it up a notch!


You will. Same here. Soon. Real soon.

----------


## RaginCajun

42 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

> You will. Same here. Soon. Real soon.


Yes ma'am!

----------


## RaginCajun

Back to pissing some excellence!

35 minutes of fasted cardio, felt great!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

45 more minutes of cardio

----------


## zaggahamma

all that cardio are you ripped up yet bro

----------


## RaginCajun

> all that cardio are you ripped up yet bro


nada, i eat toooooooo much!

you would think so though

my body just does not want to get rid of fat.

----------


## RaginCajun

did do 40 minutes of fasted cardio this AM

----------


## RaginCajun

30 more minutes of cardio, got mad at the grass!

----------


## zaggahamma

bf%? or pic(s)?

----------


## --->>405<<---

Cajun what's up buddy!??!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup where ya been

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cajun what's up buddy!??!


Oh damn, look what the short pants pulled in!

Hey bud!

I'm alive and need to get back on top!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yup where ya been


Went to my hometown over the weekend and unplugged. Guess I could have posted the amazing boiled crabs I ate on Saturday night, man were they good!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Oh damn, look what the short pants pulled in!
> 
> Hey bud!
> 
> I'm alive and need to get back on top!


Well what stopping ya!! Get it done man!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well what stopping ya!! Get it done man!


my body is stopping me, pain and tightness all over my body, sucks!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio/walking

----------


## jGrande

Haven't read it all yet, but has really been cool watching this unfold. What this site is all about!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haven't read it all yet, but has really been cool watching this unfold. What this site is all about!


Thanks and yes it is!

Read thru it, you'll certainly have some laughs!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio

Going to join planet fitness gym (d'oh!) since it is really close to where I live and really really cheap. Will be a member there soon eating pizza! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

42 minutes of cardio/walking

Left shoulder is kind of jacked up, have no clue why. It's been aggravating me for a while and don't know why. Almost feels like my shoulder is going to pop out of place. 

Will be joining a gym shortly, stay tuned

----------


## zaggahamma

sorry to hear bro

----------


## RaginCajun

> sorry to hear bro


I think my body hates me

I have pain, well, more like discomfort all throughout my body, especially legs and back. No it is effecting my shoulder and I think it is all related somehow

----------


## zaggahamma

I got it too bro

Definitely feel your pain

----------


## RaginCajun

> I got it too bro Definitely feel your pain


Good news is, I joined a gym today! Bad news is, it's Planet Fitness. 

Time to get the weight moving!

----------


## zaggahamma

Hate that place but it better than no gym

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hate that place but it better than no gym


Yup. There is one really close by and one close to where I think they are moving my office. Two gyms for $22, can't really complain

----------


## RaginCajun

First time in the gym in a while, F'N crushed it!!! 

3 sets of 10 incline dumbbell press 
3 sets of 10 of rows on smith machine 
3 sets of chest flys on machine 
3 sets of 20 30lb kettle swing 
3 sets of 10 crunches 
3 sets of 10 step ups, each leg
3 sets of 15 calves, each leg

----------


## zaggahamma

hope you not too too sore tomorrow and 3 days later bro

stay consistent

u got dis!

goals????? obviously losing bf% like the title says lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> hope you not too too sore tomorrow and 3 days later bro
> 
> stay consistent
> 
> u got dis!
> 
> goals????? obviously losing bf% like the title says lol


definitely going to be sore!

kind of mad that they do not have a dead lift area or heavy barbells. i love to dead lift so going to have to figure out how to do it on a smith machine.

yes, trim the fat and get my body back feeling normal (whatever the fuck that is). i haven't felt normal in about 4 years, just want my legs back!

----------


## RaginCajun

Feeling yesterday's workout, that's a good thing! Sore!

Today, did abduction, adduction, abs, back extensions, and calves

----------


## zaggahamma

to sore to eat???????????? :2nono:  :Shrug:

----------


## RaginCajun

> to sore to eat????????????


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!

i never have a problem eating. it is hard for me to see how people say they can't gain weight, or eat enough food.

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh im the opposite

but finally found a way to tame my eating disorder to my advantage

consistency in the gym and calories in check

3 years between 219-232 RANGE.....mind you goal is 215-222 range

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeh im the opposite
> 
> but finally found a way to tame my eating disorder to my advantage
> 
> consistency in the gym and calories in check
> 
> 3 years between 219-232 RANGE.....mind you goal is 215-222 range


dude you got that! 

i have been about 185-188 for a while, prob 4 years. most i got back to was 190, low was 166 about 5 years ago when i was triathlon training. it is all in this thread.

my goal is to get my body back in a better working condition, more endurance, and hopefully more strength! Hoping with all that, the weight/FAT will slowly melt off. my diet is getting better, not just eating whatever i want, when i want.

----------


## zaggahamma

i hope so i´ll keep u accountable here

just got 22 sets in myself....goin for 24 but saw lightning CLOSE!!! and i am on bicycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! barely made it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i hope so i´ll keep u accountable here just got 22 sets in myself....goin for 24 but saw lightning CLOSE!!! and i am on bicycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! barely made it!


Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of grass cutting

----------


## zaggahamma

gym bound today amigo or rest day?

----------


## zaggahamma

.....................

----------


## RaginCajun

> gym bound today amigo or rest day?


Did 47 minutes of fasted cardio/walking this AM!

----------


## bethdoth

Man I don't care what gym it is, the gym environment is better than my basement gym. Now start pumping the iron!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> man i don't care what gym it is, the gym environment is better than my basement gym. Now start pumping the iron!!!


yes sir!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

shot my bow some last night, was tough shooting being sore. i was not as accurate as i would have liked. will shoot again this evening to see!

----------


## RaginCajun

Shot my bow again today, much better. I wasn't as sore and my shoulder feels somewhat better. I think it is tight muscles jacking my shoulder up. My back and shoulders are super tight and have been for some time now. Going to take some ibuprofen and hope for the best

----------


## zaggahamma

Gettem rambo

----------


## RaginCajun

> Gettem rambo


I hit one but couldn't find her. Made me mad!!! I hit just a lil high and didn't hit anything good. Not one single drop of blood but found meat and broken arrow. 

It's on next week!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some legs this morning!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I hit one but couldn't find her. Made me mad!!! I hit just a lil high and didn't hit anything good. Not one single drop of blood but found meat and broken arrow. 
> 
> It's on next week!!!!


gator prolly stole it

----------


## RaginCajun

> gator prolly stole it


I actually saw one out there, not out of the question. 

I'm going in with some new broadheads next weekend, game on!

----------


## RaginCajun

Been active the past few days, but took off yesterday, sort of. Played golf on Tuesday, what a course! I played a course called the Tour 18, every hole is a hole from a signature course on tour. We played a scramble tourney and just couldn't score from 100 yards in. 

Yesterday, shot my bow some in the back yard. My left shoulder is still bothering me some so not sure what to do. Can't tell if it is my rotator cuff or shoulder. 

Today, went in and did a core and upper body workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio/walking

----------


## RaginCajun

since i started back lifting, my weight is back over 190, sitting at 191 today.

meals are getting better and i am sore as hell. 

today, right shoulder is giving me some problems, can barely turn my head to the right to look. guessing i slept on it funny???

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a full body workout this AM, felt great!

----------


## zaggahamma

w2g bro!

i´m back today too....gotta hit it hard next 3 weeks...we got this!

----------


## RaginCajun

> w2g bro!
> 
> i´m back today too....gotta hit it hard next 3 weeks...we got this!


hell yeah!

my damn left shoulder is really aggravating me but doing what i can.

also, i missed a really really nice buck on Saturday evening. got buck fever so bad that i used the wrong pin and sailed it right over the deer. really hoping i get that opportunity again!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

So weird bro....having shoulder issues here too

youll have some venison soon

----------


## RaginCajun

> So weird bro....having shoulder issues here too
> 
> youll have some venison soon


most definitely will! just so mad/pissed that i did some rookie stuff!

yeah, i think my shoulder issues could be coming from tight back/neck muscles. i need like a 3 hour deep tissue massage

----------


## zaggahamma

No kidding bro im long over due too

Did chest and arms eatlier and already sore

----------


## RaginCajun

> No kidding bro im long over due too Did chest and arms eatlier and already sore


Thatta boy!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio, Lil abs and calves

----------


## krugerr

> 40 minutes of cardio





> 45 minutes of fasted cardio, Lil abs and calves


Cardio twice in one day? What sort of nightmare is this?!

Hope things are good RC, Hows the shoulder? Still playing up?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cardio twice in one day? What sort of nightmare is this?!
> 
> Hope things are good RC, Hows the shoulder? Still playing up?


nope, one was yesterday evening and one was this morning. today might be two cardio sessions though

shoulder feels a wee bit better today. going to do the same exercises tomorrow morning to see if that helps even more. it was killing me yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

saw marcus post up something about having goals

looks like i need to set a date and a goal like fire guy once preached

goal - 172-5 pounds (12-15 pounds), timeframe - before the end of the year.

BAM!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 187.8 lbs this morning, that will be my starting weight.

Did a full body workout this AM, fasted. Woke up a lil late and really wasn't hungry.

----------


## krugerr

> *Weighed in at 187.8 lbs this morning*, .





> *goal - 172-5 pounds* (12-15 pounds), timeframe - before the end of the year.


Congratulations mate, you've already smashed your goal by about 12lbs. Thats some serious bulking right there, you'll rival my fat ass soon enough!  :Wink:

----------


## krugerr

> nope, one was yesterday evening and one was this morning. *today might be two cardio sessions though
> *
> shoulder feels a wee bit better today. going to do the same exercises tomorrow morning to see if that helps even more. it was killing me yesterday


Whoa whoa whoa sweet child o' mine... lets not rush into things. 
That's a serious suggestion right there, you should sit and chew the idea over for a while, maybe over a bowl of cheerios!

----------


## zaggahamma

glad u got serious before the holidays....perfect timing actually

----------


## RaginCajun

> Congratulations mate, you've already smashed your goal by about 12lbs. Thats some serious bulking right there, you'll rival my fat ass soon enough!


no no no, my goal is to lose 15 pounds, not gain it. i can gain it real fast, just by looking at it! i am still a fat ass!

----------


## krugerr

> no no no, my goal is to lose 15 pounds, not gain it. i can gain it real fast, just by looking at it! i am still a fat ass!


I know RC, I was taking the piss. Good luck on the cutting though  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I know RC, I was taking the piss. Good luck on the cutting though


hahaha!

i hate cutting, i am not good at it! i like, i mean love to EAT!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## bethdoth

I here ya. I need to set a goal as well 8 pounds by December 1st! Lets get at it Ragin!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I here ya. I need to set a goal as well 8 pounds by December 1st! Lets get at it Ragin!


i'm getting after it, just hoping my body holds up. left shoulder/rotator cuff area is really aggravating the hell out of me and my legs are still all knotted up.

diet is better but could definitely be sharper.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio (walking)

----------


## zaggahamma

2 weeks til weigh day (haloween) then next date turkey day!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 2 weeks til weigh day (haloween) then next date turkey day!!!!!!


yeah, i need to bust some more ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

getter done!

----------


## RaginCajun

well, pissed some excellence on my 35th birthday this morning 

did a nice rotator cuff and shoulder routine (left shoulder feels as if it wants to come out of socket, that is the best i can describe it)

----------


## zaggahamma

Happy Birthday RC!

sorry your not 100% for it...glad u got a workout in....celebrate but keep cals in check so you mind knows your not set back for your holiday goals!

Dont let me see no donut or cake posts!!!!!! keep the booze moderate!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy Birthday RC!
> 
> sorry your not 100% for it...glad u got a workout in....celebrate but keep cals in check so you mind knows your not set back for your holiday goals!
> 
> Dont let me see no donut or cake posts!!!!!! keep the booze moderate!


thanks Z

gonna be tough, have a wedding this weekend!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks Z
> 
> gonna be tough, have a wedding this weekend!!!


yw bro

understand drink and eat smart and stay on track you know its possible to keep the numbers in a good range to keep your goals in mind

we know you just got started back so you got this

----------


## RaginCajun

> yw bro
> 
> understand drink and eat smart and stay on track you know its possible to keep the numbers in a good range to keep your goals in mind
> 
> we know you just got started back so you got this


guess i will just have to dance more!!!  :0jackson:

----------


## zaggahamma

Great idea !!!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of fasted cardio done

going back to Intermittent fasting as it seems that is the only way for me to regulate my food intake. i just eat too much when eating 6-7 meals a day.

feeling tired today after the debachery/wedding that took place on saturday, just need some rest.

----------


## RaginCajun

just wanted to note (and pretty sure i have noted this in the past) that i get the chills when i first start fasting. not sure what causes this but i do recall getting the chills often when fasting. guess i will have to look into it a little more. 

last meal was around 630-7 last night, so been fasting since then.

left knee is bothering me some, and left shoulder is still feeling jacked. when walking, someone told me that it looks like my left shoulder is lower than my right, so i have some shit going on.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio done

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed some excellence this AM!

did a full body workout, focused on legs and rotator cuff mainly

plan is to fast on cardio mornings and to eat breakfast when lifting

tally ho!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio done.

25 on the bike and 15 elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

hungry today! 

still going to fast until lunch time, downing some caffeine!

----------


## RaginCajun

> hungry today! 
> 
> still going to fast until lunch time, downing some caffeine!


shit, could not make it till lunch

having some dirty rice (ground venison, onions, BPs, garlic, and jasmine rice)

----------


## zaggahamma

eat biggen

----------


## RaginCajun

Smoked the gym this evening

Legs are still feeling sore, patellar tendon feels tight

Need some meat for the freezer so I'll be up in a tree tomorrow morning

----------


## Grappler13

Chicken Paprika. mmmm!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Chicken Paprika. mmmm!


Hakuna ma tata?

----------


## RaginCajun

Got a lil workout in, lil legs and some lower lats

Will be back in there tomorrow morning

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed it this morning 

Did some more legs and rotator cuff exercises 

Thinking today will be a two a day!

Get some!

----------


## zaggahamma

piss it bro!

----------


## RaginCajun

> piss it bro!


You know it!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had another good workout this evening, a quick one

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed it again this AM

Prob will rest this evening, or maybe walk. I'll let my body decide

----------


## tarmyg

You at the new gym now?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You at the new gym now?


yes sir, well, at planet fitness

it is better than nothing and there is one close to where i live and work. has a good bit of dumbbells but no real free weights. weighted barbell only goes to 60 lbs so don't know how i am going to incorporate deadlifts in. smith machine is the only thing that i can stack some weight on. trying to take your approach and do more conditioning type exercises.

my body feels like i have tendinitis throughout. it is crazy how much i pop and crack all of my joints just to get relief from being uncomfortable/tight.

wondering if HGH would help me but i cannot afford it

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest and tris done!

----------


## RaginCajun

feeling sore today, so i will definitely lay off the weights but may do some cardio later on

may just take a rest day, will let the body tell me what to do

looking for good places to get a deep tissue massage, a long one. wish i could find one that is cheap, or health insurance would pay for some of it

----------


## zaggahamma

> feeling sore today, so i will definitely lay off the weights but may do some cardio later on
> 
> may just take a rest day, will let the body tell me what to do
> 
> looking for good places to get a deep tissue massage, a long one. wish i could find one that is cheap, or health insurance would pay for some of it


find a nice thai girl

----------


## RaginCajun

> find a nice thai girl


i know, right!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed it this morning!

Workout:

5 minute warm up, then
10-9-8-7-6-5-4-4-2-1 of
60lb barbell deadlift (heaviest weight there, need more, too light) 
Burpees 
Ball slams

Then 15 minutes of cool down on the bike, then abs

----------


## zaggahamma

> Crushed it this morning!
> 
> Workout:
> 
> 5 minute warm up, then
> 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-4-2-1 of
> 60lb barbell deadlift (heaviest weight there, need more, too light) 
> Burpees 
> Ball slams
> ...


sounds like a jason statham w/o

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

> sounds like a jason statham w/o


Need to get into better conditioning so going to see a lot more workouts like that

----------


## zaggahamma

> Need to get into better conditioning so going to see a lot more workouts like that


yup i cut from 239 to 222 last year doing moderate weights like that and no rest mixing cardio and weights together

stuck around 225-230 this year

----------


## RaginCajun

> yup i cut from 239 to 222 last year doing moderate weights like that and no rest mixing cardio and weights together stuck around 225-230 this year


That's the plan, cut the fat!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing it, excellence that is!

Workout:

10 minute warm up on bike

3x10 back extension machine

3x10 on Trx straps, pull ups super settled with 3x10 of kettle bell swings

5x10 each leg, step ups, super setted with 10lb ball sit-up throws

10 minutes of cool down on bike

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking

----------


## RaginCajun

Another fasted workout done

Did a full body workout, shoulder was a little bothersome. Need to get my form down for overhead squats, I'm all awkward

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout this AM

Feeling a lil sluggish, need more rest but I'm not good at sleeping

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio Freezer will be full of venison soon, shot a doe over the weekend. Need at least one more to really pack it full. I haven't bought ground meat in years, love knowing where my meat came from (that's what she said!)

----------


## zaggahamma

> 30 minutes of fasted cardio Freezer will be full of venison soon, shot a doe over the weekend. Need at least one more to really pack it full. I haven't bought ground meat in years, love knowing where my meat came from (that's what she said!)


that would be nice...especially how good my chili was from the venison my cousin gave me

----------


## RaginCajun

> that would be nice...especially how good my chili was from the venison my cousin gave me


oh yeah, almost cold enough for some chili!!!

ready to slay another one , want to try some different flavors of pan sausage and some tamales!

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted workout:

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1

Push-ups on 20lb dumbbells, then
20lb DB squat thrusters

After that, abs

Arms are shakin like a cheerleader's Pom pom's

----------


## zaggahamma

Get it!!!!^^^^

----------


## RaginCajun

Fasted workout, lots of rowing and abs

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs done

Lots of reps, lower weight today. Legs been feeling really tight again so went with the lighter weight for more reps to see if that will help loosen them up some.

----------


## RaginCajun

Been a while!

I've been out enjoying friends, family, and the great outdoors! Need to weigh in, prob be up a few pounds since all I did was eat and drink the whole time, ahhhhhhhhh! It was all worth it! I did stay active some, did a lot of walking and other things but ate waaaaaaay too much good food!

----------


## zaggahamma

ok Rambo

time to make RC great again!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ok Rambo time to make RC great again!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes sir!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

list your nommins o'er yonder sir

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of jogging/walking

----------


## zaggahamma

decent workout lil while ago from this fatty too

----------


## RaginCajun

> decent workout lil while ago from this fatty too


My legs suck ass!

Feels like I ran a marathon, legs cramping and it really hasn't been that long! 

I wish my legs worked properly and I didn't have all these F'N knots!!!

----------


## GAINZ4DAYZ

> My legs suck ass!
> 
> Feels like I ran a marathon, legs cramping and it really hasn't been that long! 
> 
> I wish my legs worked properly and I didn't have all these F'N knots!!!


try a form roller and if that doesn't work, pvc** pipe works for me!

----------


## RaginCajun

> try a form roller and if that doesn't work, pvc** pipe works for me!


 I have one, also have A lacrosse ball, and a ball on a stick type roller, just can't seem to get them fully loose. EVER

I may take the foam off the roller I have, it has a pvc pipe in the middle. Thanks for the info!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some legs this morning, felt great!

10 minutes of warmup on bike

3 sets 10 leg extensions 
3 sets 10 calf raises 
3 sets 10 leg press
2 sets 10 good mornings
2 sets 10 dumbbell dead lifts
3 sets 10 abs

----------


## GAINZ4DAYZ

did you get those knots out or did you have to mod your roller into pvc??

----------


## RaginCajun

> did you get those knots out or did you have to mod your roller into pvc??


negative, the knots have been around for about 3-4 years now!

i have bruises on my leg from grinding so hard on it. wish they would just go away!

it is like my body is in a constant state of tendinitis

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a nice back workout this AM

Lots of rowing, different grips and types

----------


## RaginCajun

Cheat and tris complete

'Twas a quick a workout but very effective!

Punch today in the face!

----------


## zaggahamma

you punched it in the whiskers?

----------


## RaginCajun

> you punched it in the whiskers?


Everyday I do!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of core/abs workout 

Fuck Bob Harper!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some legs this morning, felt great!

10 minutes of warmup on bike

3 sets 10 leg extensions 
3 sets 10 calf raises 
3 sets 10 leg curls
3 sets 10 step ups, each leg
2 sets 10 back extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed some cardio!!!

Workout:

15 minutes warm up on bike

Then, 10 rounds of the following:

10 reps each leg, step ups, followed by
10 reps of 10lb ball throw sit-ups 

I am dripping with sweat!

----------


## zaggahamma

Awesome bro u r lapping me zagga took a whole week off he a fatty

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome bro u r lapping me zagga took a whole week off he a fatty


got to roll zagga!!!!!

have a bachelor party this weekend so trying to do what i can before then!

----------


## bethdoth

Man you are dedicated. Keep going! Have you ever went to a GOOD massage therapist that knows pressure points to try and work on those knots in your legs?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man you are dedicated. Keep going! Have you ever went to a GOOD massage therapist that knows pressure points to try and work on those knots in your legs?


sup bud!

i need to find a good cheap one, can't really afford to go multiple times at the moment.

----------


## RaginCajun

did chest and triceps this AM, got a good pump!

----------


## zaggahamma

> got to roll zagga!!!!!
> 
> have a bachelor party this weekend so trying to do what i can before then!


you said ROLL bwahahaahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some rotator cuff exercises and a lil lower back

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an upper body workout:

3x10 incline bench
3x10 assisted dips
4x8 assisted pull-ups 
3x10 push-ups 
3x10 one hand rows

Was spent, need another day of rest

----------


## bethdoth

Since this is a nutrition forum. How's the diet? 80% of it is diet!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Since this is a nutrition forum. How's the diet? 80% of it is diet!!!


shitty as hell and needs to tighten up

after all these holidays are over, the drinking will definitely slow down

starting using myfitnesspal again today to see what my fat arse been eating!

----------


## bethdoth

I am doing my best to eat clean but every time I turn around there is something... party, wife wanting to go out for dinner, friends dropping by with large glass containers with various chocolates etc etc.... I am weak if it's on the kitchen counter everyday I will eat some.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am doing my best to eat clean but every time I turn around there is something... party, wife wanting to go out for dinner, friends dropping by with large glass containers with various chocolates etc etc.... I am weak if it's on the kitchen counter everyday I will eat some.


same here!

i am still trying to catch up on rest from the bachelor party last weekend in nola!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio and stretching. My groin muscles are super tight, feel like they could pop!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some legs this AM

3x10 squats
3x10 leg extensions 
3x10 leg curls
3x10 calf push downs
3x10 box jumps

Legs are jello!

----------


## zaggahamma

100 pages bro!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 100 pages bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


BOOM!!!!

Thanks for being a part of it!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Since I did not put forth the best effort in regards to diet, thall shall work harder towards the goal of 175lbs. Definitely feeling stronger but need to get back to doing two a days and more cardio!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence this AM!

10 minutes warm up on bike, then

TRX
10 reps low row
10 reps push ups
10 reps bicep curls
10 reps triceps push
5 reps each arm of power pulls
10 reps sprinter start
10 reps of hammy curls
5 reps each leg lunges 
10 reps hip press
5 reps each leg balance lunges
10 reps standing roll out
5 reps each hip, hip drops
10 reps of mountain climbers 
10 reps of running knees
10 reps atomic push-ups 

15 minutes on elliptical 

Done!

----------


## zaggahamma

> pissed some excellence this am!
> 
> 10 minutes warm up on bike, then
> 
> trx
> 10 reps low row
> 10 reps push ups
> 10 reps bicep curls
> 10 reps triceps push
> ...


wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


it was a great workout! 

really felt those lunges, was able to get deep! (that's what she said!)

----------


## zaggahamma

:LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed it!

10 minutes warm up on bike 

TRX workout

20 squats single arm (10/each)
10 reverse high curl pull outs 
10 triceps dips 
10 bicep curls
10 reps each leg lunges
10 reps push-ups 
10 reps hammy curls
10 reps of knees to elbow planks

Repeated 

Then 20 minutes on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio

All of my morning workouts are done with pre workout stuff only, figured I'd mention that

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy New Year's everyone!

Kicked some ass today, got in a 40 minute jog. Fack me I'm out of shape!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio

----------


## zaggahamma

Hny! Rc!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hny! Rc!


Thanks bud same to ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

Got after it!

Did a full body TRX workout and then some bis, tris, and shoulders.

Left shoulder still bothersome, thought it popped out and right back in this morning. At least, that is what it felt like. Meh!

----------


## zaggahamma

back to the gym for me today too

gonna ease back....first time in 3 years I missed 2 weeks....4 days was prob the longest

----------


## RaginCajun

> back to the gym for me today too
> 
> gonna ease back....first time in 3 years I missed 2 weeks....4 days was prob the longest


get after it Z!

sometimes you need that break. muscle memory, you will be back where you were 3 weeks from now.

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes of cardio and lil abs and lower back workout at lunch

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom!

25 minutes of cardio!

That's thrice today

And I'm feeling it, time to fuel up!

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of cardio 

Need to do some interval training but scared to really push it as I don't want to injure myself.

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout done. 

Took it a lil easy as my left shoulder is bothersome, nonetheless, got it done!

----------


## zaggahamma

w2g RC...I can see more consistency this last week

----------


## RaginCajun

> w2g RC...I can see more consistency this last week


have a wedding tomorrow, so had to work hard this week!

----------


## bethdoth

So what is your bodyfat now-a-days?

----------


## RaginCajun

> So what is your bodyfat now-a-days?


Pfft, prob around 22-23%

fat!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio and stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of jogging

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout and I'm fried!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes on bike, warmup

Stretching 

Then, 5 sets of 10 each leg step ups, supersetted with 10 reps of 30lb kettle swings

3 sets of 10 of 8lb med ball wall throw sit-ups 

15 minutes on bike, cool down

----------


## --->>405<<---

Still getting it done I see.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still getting it done I see.


Sup bud!!!

Yes sir!

Can't stop won't stop!

Good to see you around!

----------


## --->>405<<---

You too man. Gonna try to post more regularly again.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2017

rc-abs

----------


## RaginCajun

goal this year is to eat more greens!!!!!!!

i figure if i just stick to that alone, good things will happen!

RaginCajun, going lean mean and green in the '17! (new motto!)

----------


## zaggahamma

nuthin da motto wit dat idea WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, 20 on the treadmill and 25 on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of walking with 12 lb ankle weights on

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minutes warm up 

Then some squats (felt good today, legs didn't feel awkward), then some shoulders til failure, then some forearms, and then some abs. 

Elbows are hurting some, guessing tendinitis. Always something, F it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> 10 minutes warm up 
> 
> Then some squats (felt good today, legs didn't feel awkward), then some shoulders til failure, then some forearms, and then some abs. 
> 
> Elbows are hurting some, guessing tendinitis. Always something, F it!


same here bro just rub that shit(elbow in this instance...thought I'd clarify it is ragin) and get through the day...I take ibuprofen etc. to help but if I wasn't hurntin somewhere Id think I was dead

----------


## RaginCajun

> same here bro just rub that shit(elbow in this instance...thought I'd clarify it is ragin) and get through the day...I take ibuprofen etc. to help but if I wasn't hurntin somewhere Id think I was dead


haha, same here!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio and calves

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout on TRX straps and weighted ball throws, 100 reps with each arm

----------


## zaggahamma

^^^^^^^^^^^WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

21 old man sets here too!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed some legs!

Few different TRX leg exercises done HIT style, then some leg extensions, leg curls, and calves. Also mixed in there was 20 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of easy cardio on the bike at lunch

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, 30 on the bike and 15 on the elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio, 10 on stair master and 10 on bike. Also did some abs, lower abs even cramped up on me!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio and some stretching 

Didn't have it today, may need a rest day

----------


## RaginCajun

Did chest and triceps this morn. Still having a wee niggle in my left shoulder/ AC joint. Also 20 minutes on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio and TRX workout with some added rows, lots of rows!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, done!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike, rotator cuff exercises on band, and some calves

----------


## zaggahamma

Boooooooooooooooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

Get it rc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Calipers comin out next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

19% in february

drop .5% each month til turkey day woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout, some supersets, and about 20 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout done. Probably should have rested as I feel tired. Need to strengthen my abs, they are weak

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout and calves

Left shoulder still bothersome, pisses me off

----------


## RaginCajun

Abs and a lil cardio

Just didn't 'have' it today, feel tired

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good one today!

Pissing the excellence on Super Bowl Sunday!

Workout:

15 minutes warm up on bike 

Then 4 sets 8 on leg press, 4 plates each side (could have done more weight)

Then supersetted incline DBs with DB rows

Then dip assisted pull-ups supersetted with assisted dips

Then did tri extensions over head with rope, supersetted with cable bicep curls with rope

Arms are shaking, fried!!!

----------


## Charlie67

Well done, now go kill some hot wings and a plateful of those little barbecue weenies. I'm on my way for a long legwork out ONLY because of what I plan to eat tonight. It is after all, a national holiday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well done, now go kill some hot wings and a plateful of those little barbecue weenies. I'm on my way for a long legwork out ONLY because of what I plan to eat tonight. It is after all, a national holiday.


I cooked a venison sauce piquant and doing some smoked jalapeño and cheddar venison sausage on the grill

Enjoy my man!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am definitely feeling yesterday's workout

my stomach is a wreck from eating junk yesterday and need some rest as i slept like dog ass last night

may try some cardio later on this evening, but may just sit and rest up, prepare meals

----------


## RaginCajun

Decided to rest yesterday evening but did get some new running shoes. Tried them out this morning, felt good. Did 25 minutes of cardio, then calves, then abs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Still feeling that Sunday workout 

Today, did 15 minutes on the bike, then did 30 minutes of pain doing/trying myofascial release on my legs. The knots and tight ass tendons hurt like bloody hell, but I don't feel really any relief? Maybe I need to do it more?

----------


## zaggahamma

I hurt every which way I move bro...just don't wanna be more fat than I already am so I stay the course.....gotta get to the office(gym) at least thrice a week and often 4 or 5

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking 

Will be stretching good later on

----------


## RaginCajun

> I hurt every which way I move bro...just don't wanna be more fat than I already am so I stay the course.....gotta get to the office(gym) at least thrice a week and often 4 or 5


Yep, I'm in the same boat broham!

----------


## Euroholic

Whats your stats cajun?

----------


## Euroholic

Im trimming body fat aswell. I hate cutting  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats your stats cajun?


Current stats are 5'10" 195 prob 22-24%

----------


## RaginCajun

> Im trimming body fat aswell. I hate cutting


My body just does not want to get rid of fat

And I have a hard time eating like a bird

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another upper body workout, 3 different pushes and 3 different pulls, all supersetted with push/pull

As Clarky would say, my chest is well chuffed!

----------


## RaginCajun

Effin' crushed some leg presses this AM!

Really wasn't feeling it until I got the blood flowing 

Was able to do 12 plates on leg press, 6 times to failure after doing a few sets with 10 plates, 10 reps. Was spent after this, blew my load so to speak on the leg press! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio 

Meh, is all I can say

----------


## RaginCajun

Killed some legs this morning, did the machines. 

Leg extensions, leg curls, abductions, adductions, and calves.

Had a banana along with my preworkout drink this morning and I think it helped some.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio, walking and some jogging. Did about 2.25 miles

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio on the bike

Need to stretch throughout the day, legs are tight and a lil sore

----------


## RaginCajun

weight is getting up there, scale said 199!!!! this morning! i haven't been that heavy in a while. i can definitely tell that i am stronger in areas now that i wasn't just a few months ago. i also have stepped it up on the weights, so i think that is the reason for the weight increase. clothes are still fitting the same. i pulled my bow out the other day and shot a few times, and could tell that i was stronger from the last time, as i felt i could hold the bow back very easy. it is time to really step up the cardio and get stricter with the diet, i have been really lax as of late in regards to diet.

----------


## RaginCajun

47 minutes of cardio, got a good sweat going today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit a quick workout this AM, 20 minutes on the bike and a lil upper body. Left shoulder thing started flaring up today, ugh!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio on the bike, some push and pull exercises on the machines, and some back hypers. 

Feeding time!

----------


## RaginCajun

weight is back down to 195 today, crazy how much water and waste i hold! wish it was 4 lbs of fat!

feeling good today as i slept in and rested. 

fasting until lunch today, only had some Amino Energy, Pineapple flavor!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil upper body and 35 minutes of cardio

F'n left shoulder/AC joint area is really bothersome today. Tried warming up good first and did what I could. Maybe I did a lil too much on Thursday

----------


## RaginCajun

Light leg session and 25 minutes of cardio. Left hammy is tight as hell from my workout during the week. Feels like a taught rubberband about to pop! Any who, workout done!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Light leg session and 25 minutes of cardio. Left hammy is tight as hell from my workout during the week. Feels like a taught rubberband about to pop! Any who, workout done!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!! !

btw....i feel like a taught rubberband ALL THE FVCKING TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

I need to quit peing a pu$$y and try yoga

----------


## RaginCajun

> I need to quit peing a pu$$y and try yoga


Yoga is bad ass and hard

I miss doing it, wish classes were cheaper

My body feels like yours, tendinitis throughout the whole body is what it feels like

----------


## RaginCajun

Took a buds dog for a walk, bout 25-30 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio on bike

Feeling really tight today, need to do some stretching. Whole body feels tight, might try to get a massage later on if time permits

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio on bike and some deep stretching. Still feeling tight as hell, especially left hammy. It just doesn't want to get loose.

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio and a lil push/pull exercises. Just didn't have it today, feel tired

----------


## Euroholic

> I need to quit peing a pu$$y and try yoga


Real men do yoga. Hot yoga in the 35 degree room

----------


## zaggahamma

Rc! Drop that cone!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Real men do yoga with hot women! Hot yoga in the 35 degree room


fixed!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Rc! Drop that cone!


it is about to be dropped!

no sweets for 30 days here I come!

----------


## Euroholic

You want to meet hot bitches? Yoga is the place to go. 35 in a class. Maybe 5 of those are guys. 2 of which are with their girlfriends 1 guy would be a homo and the other 2 are trying to creep on the ladies.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You want to meet hot bitches? Yoga is the place to go. 35 in a class. Maybe 5 of those are guys. 2 of which are with their girlfriends 1 guy would be a homo and the other 2 are trying to creep on the ladies.


Haha!

I'm one of the creepers and they know it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full body workout this AM, felt great to sweat!

----------


## tarmyg

> Full body workout this AM, felt great to sweat!


Keep it up! :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep it up! :-)


thanks bud!

i am definitely feeling stronger and i know i can push harder

reading your thread motivates me to do more!

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of cardio on the bike 

Stressed out over here

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio and some lacrosse ball rolling, ouch

----------


## SlimmerMe

:Aamagic:  :Waving:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Hiiiiiii!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good full body workout this morning. When I push my legs, for example, this morning I did some box jumps and felt afterwards like I was dead and done. My legs just don't work like they use to, feel like I ran a marathon this morning and only did 3x10 of box jumps and some lunges. Guess I need more conditioning and more sprint/HIT type exercises to get back in shape. Round is a shape, right?

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

banana and pre workout stuff

2 scoops of protein, lil natty pb, 10oz almond milk, and 1/4 cup of blueberries

quest bar, now

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a loaded pulled pork spud for lunch

40 minutes of cardio, some running, jogging, and mostly walking. Felt good but legs feel fried

----------


## Bio-Active

Keep after it man!!

----------


## Marsoc

> Had a good full body workout this morning. When I push my legs, for example, this morning I did some box jumps and felt afterwards like I was dead and done. My legs just don't work like they use to, feel like I ran a marathon this morning and only did 3x10 of box jumps and some lunges. Guess I need more conditioning and more sprint/HIT type exercises to get back in shape. Round is a shape, right?


Yeah. Long endurance training is different from HIIT sprint exercises or plyos etc. but the HIIT sprint and plyos etc help condition your body for long endurance training. And they build mass opposed to just long endurance runs

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike, got a good sweat going. Did some stretching and some oblique work

----------


## RaginCajun

22 minutes of walking

Legs are tight as hell

----------


## RaginCajun

earlier, did 30 minutes on the bike and rolled on a lacrosse ball.

it hurt like hell and my legs and tendons are tight as shit

----------


## RaginCajun

Been on the road for 8 hours, did some stretching, lil rowing, and some lacrosse ball rolling, ouch!

----------


## SlimmerMe

That's a long ride....

----------


## bethdoth

Glad to see you are still hitting it hard.

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some back today!

Lots of deadlifts and rows on the smith machine with various hand grips. 

I'm fried

----------


## RaginCajun

I am sore as hell, can barely move to tie my shoes. Where is the hot jacuzzi when I need one!

----------


## zaggahamma

W2g!!! Back day here too. ..thinking of adding a lil hit cardio to the mix this week now that yall mention it and i need it

----------


## RaginCajun

> W2g!!! Back day here too. ..thinking of adding a lil hit cardio to the mix this week now that yall mention it and i need it

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio and some obliques. Also did some good stretching but will be stretching throughout the day as I'm tight as hell

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 22 minutes of cardio this morning, legs and hamstrings are still sore/tight. Crazy, that is still from Saturday's workout

----------


## zaggahamma

I sometimes wonder if a weekly sports massage would help as I deal with same issues

----------


## RaginCajun

> I sometimes wonder if a weekly sports massage would help as I deal with same issues


i may have to try that but i cannot afford $400 a month for that.

i need to find one to be my mate! haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

> i may have to try that but i cannot afford $400 a month for that.
> 
> i need to find one to be my mate! haha!


yup &

yup

----------


## RaginCajun

did a lot of walking/hiking over the weekend. on saturday, did over 12.5 miles and yesterday did about 10. i am tired as hell and lower back and legs are tight as hell!

now that the time changed, i am going to get back to doing some MTB trail riding again. i am also thinking about joining my old gym with the pool to start swimming again. only bad thing about that is that the gym is over 20-30 minutes away from my place, and in the opposite direction from work. 

well enough rambling here, time to get back to grinding!

----------


## RaginCajun

Upper body workout, focused on shoulders

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some legs, going to be sore!

Did some squats, presses, and extensions 

Really pushed it today, my head is throbbing from straining! Haha

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 30 minutes of cardio on bike 

Legs are tight and a wee bit sore

----------


## zaggahamma

> Meh, 30 minutes of cardio on bike 
> 
> Legs are tight and a wee bit sore


still a net positive

better than sittin on a bar stool doin shots

----------


## RaginCajun

> still a net positive better than sittin on a bar stool doin shots


Depends on who is sitting next to me!

Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to post , 30 minutes of cardio this morning

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, 20 on elliptical and 25 on bike

----------


## RaginCajun

25 minutes of cardio and some upper body exercises. Left shoulder still bothersome so warmed up good with some rotator cuff exercises, then went into incline chest. It feels much better today. Yesterday, it felt like it kept popping out of socket.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening I did 30 minutes of cardio/walking

This morning, 15 minutes of cardio and did some stretching, light upper body workout but went heavy with close grip pull downs. Body is definitely tight, especially my legs, ugh! Haven't even really worked them out this week! 

I need a personal masseuse!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in today and i needed it

lower back somewhat funky today, may just need to stretch and crack it some

might try to squeeze in some cardio later on

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't have time to do cardio yesterday.

45 minutes of cardio/walking, about 2.5-3 miles 

My quad muscles feel like they are 'stuck' together, and my hammies feel like they want to pop!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Didn't have time to do cardio yesterday. 45 minutes of cardio/walking, about 2.5-3 miles My quad muscles feel like they are 'stuck' together, and my hammies feel like they want to pop!!!


 nice work at least you got out and got it done. I took last night off and just rested. I was exhausted

----------


## RaginCajun

> nice work at least you got out and got it done. I took last night off and just rested. I was exhausted


Thanks for stopping by bud!

I needed some rest but my body still hates me

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to the Shell Houston Open yesterday and watched the pros. Did about 5-6 miles of walking, it was beautiful out there. Took it pretty damn easy today but look forward to grinding early tomorrow morning!

----------


## RaginCajun

ripped off a TRX workout and 15 minutes of cardio

my legs felt week and off balance when doing single legged exercises. 

looks like i have a lot to work on!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio on bike

Legs are tight

Need some rest, will definitely sleep in tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't sleep in, 20 minutes of cardio and some stretching. Need to stretch more and longer, still tight. Also need to work on my balance and posture, I feel crooked like a roach leg!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes of cardio and some stretching. Also rolled on the lacrosse ball, ouch!

Heading out to play some golf after lunch today, Masters fever bit me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Burned a shit ton of calories today!

Was in the woods at 9:00am and now just finished up a 5k. It huuuuurrrrtttt!!! Did it in 40 minutes, legs are cramping up!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

still feeling the effects of that 5k on Saturday evening. got up and did 20 minutes of cardio on the bike and did some stretching. 

my legs are knotted and tight as hell! feels like my achilles is about to pop!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 35 minutes of cardio, some walking, couple lunges, few squats , and some stretching. Legs are toast

----------


## gymmonster

A lot of hard work. Where are you at now? Weight bf

----------


## RaginCajun

> A lot of hard work. Where are you at now? Weight bf


About the same as the last post. Prob need to weigh in again but still fat!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio, some stretching, and a nice slow controlled full body workout. Really took my time with reps and concentrated on the negative aspect.

----------


## RaginCajun

had a great Easter weekend!

Ate some delicious crawfish, crabs, shrimp, frog legs, and fresh caught fried fish!

was great hanging with friends and family all weekend long, makes me miss home already

Today: pissed some excellence! 

did about 20 minutes of cardio and a nice back workout

need to do some lacrosse ball rolling and deep long stretching. as i mentioned a few weeks ago, thinking about joining my old gym again so that I can do some swimming. waiting for the summer prices to come around.

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio on the bike in the gym, pushed it some

----------


## RaginCajun

went in this morning and rolled on the lacrosse ball and stretched well. also did about 10 minutes on the bike

i bit the bullet and signed up back up to my old gym, so now have two gym memberships, 24 hour fitness and Planet fitness. only cost about $60-70 a month, so about $2 a day. 

time to get back in my speedo and hit the pool!

----------


## zaggahamma

:0icon Imslow:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Yes sir!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

pissed some excellence this AM!

went to the new old gym and touched some real weights today!

did a good push/pull session, can still feel the afterburn!

same ole stuff there, damn steam room is broke! plan on getting in a swim soon, stay tuned!

and thank god that pop up is gone!

----------


## zaggahamma

still getting the pop up here

YES I WANT SOME ROIDS!!!!!!! LMAO

take it slow bro so u don't get too sore to workout next week

----------


## RaginCajun

> still getting the pop up here YES I WANT SOME ROIDS!!!!!!! LMAO take it slow bro so u don't get too sore to workout next week


Hahahaha!

Yeah, it's hard for me to take it slow! I'm already feeling this morning's workout! I wanted to do some cardio but I'll just save that for the tomorrow morning

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio on the bike at the gym and some lacrosse ball rolling

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some more cardio, cut the grass and weedeated. I will be sleeping in tomorrow, at least that is the plan

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of swimming with fins on! Felt great to get back in the pool!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio, on the bike and rowing machine. Also did some stretching and hit the steam room. I missed that steam room!

----------


## RaginCajun

F'N crushed it this morning! Damn head is throbbing!

Did:

5 minutes of rowing
3x10 good mornings
3x10 push presses
3x10 back squats
3x10 deadlifts
5x10 power snatches 

I'm spent

----------


## tarmyg

> F'N crushed it this morning! Damn head is throbbing!
> 
> Did:
> 
> 5 minutes of rowing
> 3x10 good mornings
> 3x10 push presses
> 3x10 back squats
> 3x10 deadlifts
> ...


Nice work!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice work!


thanks, trying to catch ya! haha!

i am still shaking over here, really pushed it

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely feeling yesterday's workout!

Today, did 20 minutes of cardio then did some stretching and lacrosse ball rolling, ouch!

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in this morning, felt good but still feel like i need more rest

may do a workout this evening depending on when i get off of work

still sore, especially my legs, need to foam roll them out. my legs are all knotty which seem so occur after leg work. 

one of my buds introduced me to an app called Strong, which i will start logging workouts but will still post them in here.

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good one this morning

10 minutes on the bike to warmup

3x10 single arm barbell presses, supersetted with
3x10 of situps
then
3x10 T bar rows, supersetted with
3x8 back extensions (back felt like i got hit with a baseball bat!)
then
3x10 tricep pulldowns, supersetted with
3x10 close grip lat pulldowns

was spent, arms were shaking really good! my hammies are still tight and sore as shit from monday's workout

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, played golf, shot like shit, I mean splattered cat shit bad! Shot 98!!! Left shoulder bothered me a lot and I was still tight from the workout the previous day.

Today, did 25 minutes of swimming and 25 minutes on the bike. Hit the steam room as well, felt great! May go try to play some golf later on, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Played some more golf yesterday, shot 93. It was a slight improvement from Friday, hit a few fairways this time. I did however, hurt my right elbow some from hitting a root that i didn't see under my ball, so I will have to take it easy on the weights this week, sigh.

Today, did 30 minutes on the stationary bike and did some stretching. my body is still tight so need to do more stretching and rolling later on.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 20 minutes of cardio on the stationary bike, then hanging leg raises, and back extensions. Finished off with some stretching. Damn quads felt as if my muscles were 'stuck' together, stretching felt like it was tearing it off each other

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off yesterday cutting the grass and weedeating, guess about 45 minutes or so

Today, felt really tight all over which was weird cuz haven't touched weights since last week. Took it really light today, see below

----------


## MuscleScience

> Finished off yesterday cutting the grass and weedeating, guess about 45 minutes or so
> 
> Today, felt really tight all over which was weird cuz haven't touched weights since last week. Took it really light today, see below


When I first started mowing the lawn after my knee surgeries. I was surprised how good a workout it was. I would actually get sore all over from it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> When I first started mowing the lawn after my knee surgeries. I was surprised how good a workout it was. I would actually get sore all over from it.


i did it for a living while in college for a big company

i would wear fire proof clothing, hard hat, steel toe boots, and weed eat all day long in between hot pipe racks. i would lose over 7 pounds of water in one day.

cutting a small yard does not bother me one bit, it is actually therapeutic in a way now. i like the lawn to look nicely manicured, like a nice young 20 year old! haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Slept in today, needed it

Right shoulder, arm still tight as hell

That is all for now

----------


## RaginCajun

Been doing some manual labor since Friday. Laid about 150' of pipe from Friday to Sunday, was balls deep in the ground! Definitely burned some calories!

----------


## RaginCajun

still a lil tight, but went in this AM and did a quick TRX workout 

going play some golf this weekend in Gulf Shores, AL, and will be right on the Florida/Bama line all weekend for some rest and family time 

prob won't get much rest with my family, those Boudreaux's are a crazy bunch!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did the same TRX workout today and added in some kettle bell swings and standing side ab cable extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

will be taking a rest day today, and will be playing some golf on friday and saturday by the beach!

will be nice to hang out with family! 

let's just hope my golf game will be on par!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great time with family at the beach!

Golf was great, finally figured out how to hit my driver, was taking it deep! (that's what she said!)

Did a lot of dancing and other shenanigans but really did not eat all that bad, however, i did drink enough to kill an elephant!

Things to come: food choices will be better and more prepared. This has been one thing that I have not been doing as of late, and will be doing a better job of here to come. Training will be close to the same but will turn up the intensity as i feel i can push myself a little more, especially on the cardio side of things. Also, i will attempt to swim at least once a week and will shooting for twice a week. After reading MS's thread and threads in the Competition section, i need to do more and be a lil more disciplined in regards to what i put in my pie-hole. 

Tomorrow, have a TRX workout planned, will try to go through the workout twice!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

5 minutes warmup on the bike

TRX Straps

Low rows 10
Push press 10
Bicep curls 10
Tricep press 10
Power pulls 6 each arm
Hamstring curls 10
Lunges 10 each leg (need to work on this, my balance is terrible!)
Mountain climbers 10

Repeated above

Then supersetted hanging leg raises and back extensions for 2 sets, 10 reps each 

Done!

Note: when doing TRX, only rest 30-45 secs between exercises

----------


## RaginCajun

today, did 15 minutes on the elliptical and then super-setted hanging leg raises and back extensions with a 10lb ball. really felt good to feel the upper body stretch when doing back extensions with that ball overhead. legs are tight today!

----------


## RaginCajun

went in this morning and did 20 minutes on the bike and stretched really good. need to get more rest, feel tired today.

----------


## zaggahamma

appears I will find out what foam rolling is soon

chiropractor gonna have me doing it

I know I saw you post about it here but haven't seen any lately

----------


## RaginCajun

> appears I will find out what foam rolling is soon chiropractor gonna have me doing it I know I saw you post about it here but haven't seen any lately


I normally try to do it every night but don't always get to it. 

It will help bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took today off, heading out early to go play in a scramble golf tournament with people I don't know. It should be a blast!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Took today off, heading out early to go play in a scramble golf tournament with people I don't know. It should be a blast!


love scrambles

played em and worked em as a resort caddie at the ritz in orlando and sea island

only fishing beats it

----------


## RaginCajun

> love scrambles played em and worked em as a resort caddie at the ritz in orlando and sea island only fishing beats it


Hell yeah!

Shot -3, it was only a chick and me! She hadn't played in the past 4 years so it was all me. We had fun and drank a lot yesterday! I started at 8am, and the debauchery continued on until 12pm!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and caught a nice sweat at the gym. Warmed up for 10 minutes on the bike, then did a light TRX workout and some kettle swings. After that I went hit the steam room to sweat the rest of those demons out!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Things to come: food choices will be better and more prepared. This has been one thing that I have not been doing as of late, and will be doing a better job of here to come. Training will be close to the same but will turn up the intensity as i feel i can push myself a little more, especially on the cardio side of things. Also, i will attempt to swim at least once a week and will shooting for twice a week. After reading MS's thread and threads in the Competition section, i need to do more and be a lil more disciplined in regards to what i put in my pie-hole


Haha, don't want to be a fatty like me.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Haha, don't want to be a fatty like me.


Haha!

I've always been a fatty so already there!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did a lil workout. My legs were tight as hell today and not sure why. Guessing from the goblet squats and kettle swings? Did 10 minutes of walking on a 15 incline on treadmill, then did a lot of leg extensions. My quads burned out so quickly, sucks! I wasn't even tired, just legs burnt out, full of lactic acid I'm guessing

----------


## RaginCajun

did 20 minutes on the bike and hit the steam room. legs feel tight as hell from yesterday's session

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good workout this morning and my legs actually felt looser this morning. i did a lil foam rolling yesterday evening and i am guessing that it helped out.

i am going to be sore from today's workout

----------


## RaginCajun

did 30 minutes on the bike and stretched this AM

legs are so so today

i am sitting too much at work and need to utilize my standing desk more, call it lazy!

----------


## marcus300

Name change by request  :Smilie:  done  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Name change by request  done


Thank you kind sir!

----------


## marcus300

> Thank you kind sir!


No probs

----------


## RaginCajun

heading out to play some golf today, so that will be my workout

planned on taking today off but golf it is! hope my left shoulder and and elbows hold up, all the lifting lately has my elbows a lil tight

----------


## tarmyg

Nice new name of this log :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice new name of this log :-)


it was due for an overhaul!

the old one was getting old and moldy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Really did a lot of relaxing over the Memorial Day holiday, felt great!

Today, went in and did a PUSH full body workout, concentrating on Chest, Squats, Tris, and Shoulders.

I will be sore tomorrow, that's for sure!

----------


## RaginCajun

for the past two weeks, i have been adding a lot more fresh fruit into my diet. i have not weighted in a few weeks, will do so on Thursday

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes on the bike at the gym and some stretching. Damn Achilles and calves are tight. Lower back is tight, and of course my legs are tight already.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike and stretching. Sore and legs are really tight today from the squats.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did a pull workout, mainly rows. I probably just should have slept in as I feel tired today. I'm also pretty damn sore from the push workout on Tuesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Heading to today to a bud's ranch/hunting property to do some hard manual labor and of course, enjoy the great outdoors!

Menu - venison sausage poboys, some fried venison backstrap and tenderloins, and possibly some fresh fried fish if we happen to catch any!

Looking to try to slay a hog as well, they are all over out there!

----------


## RaginCajun

Twas a great weekend, felt great to get into the wild outdoors!

Ate and drank too much even though I burned a shit ton of cals. My fitbit had me at 4750 cals burned for Saturday, and I ate like it!

Slept in this morning, but plan on getting in a sweat later on this evening. Time to stop being so lazy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Guess I will add to what I posted above. Cardio and endurance need ramping up! Hoping that my knotty legs hold up, as they have been holding me back for the past few years, and it kills me mentally!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed some weights this evening!

I will be sore, that's for sure

Cardio tomorrow AM

----------


## Obs

> Twas a great weekend, felt great to get into the wild outdoors!
> 
> Ate and drank too much even though I burned a shit ton of cals. My fitbit had me at 4750 cals burned for Saturday, and I ate like it!
> 
> Slept in this morning, but plan on getting in a sweat later on this evening. Time to stop being so lazy!


Good lord!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio on the bike this morning and some deep stretching, which was needed

Definitely feeling yesterday's workout, which is this:

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 130 lb × 4
Set 3: 170 lb × 4
Set 4: 170 lb × 4

Incline Bench Dumbbell press
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 8
Set 4: 45 lb × 8

Deadlift Stiff Leg
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 8
Set 4: 90 lb × 7

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 165 lb × 6

Suitcase Carry
Set 1: 45 lb × 25
Set 2: 45 lb × 25

Notes: 45 in each hand, prob 25-30 yards walking back and forth

Pullover with dumbbell 
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10

----------


## zaggahamma

> 30 minutes of cardio on the bike this morning and some deep stretching, which was needed
> 
> Definitely feeling yesterday's workout, which is this:
> 
> Bench Press (Machine)
> Set 1: 90 lb × 8
> Set 2: 130 lb × 4
> Set 3: 170 lb × 4
> Set 4: 170 lb × 4
> ...


WTF...doing your workout for the year in june?

----------


## Obs

> WTF...doing your workout for the year in june?


Lmao! Gotta burn them 5,000,000 calories somehow!

----------


## RaginCajun

> WTF...doing your workout for the year in june?


I have to step it up!!! Can't stop won't stop!!!




> Lmao! Gotta burn them 5,000,000 calories somehow!


that is probably the number my fat arse needs to burn!

----------


## RaginCajun

Have to get on the road for the next three days, going to be hitting the hotel gym

Hit some golf balls on the range today and it went so so. I was pretty stiff feeling but towards the end I loosened up some. Need to keep my skills sharp in case a game happens soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

Taking a rest day today, few cervasas, still grinding on work. 

Hotel gym has enough to catch a sweat, will get in there tomorrow morning

----------


## RaginCajun

Caught a lil workout this evening, did a lot of reps with no rest

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

Took it easy over the weekend. I did get in a good sweat yesterday as I went into the woods and carried 50lb corn sacks , and walked about a mile or so in heat. 

Today, did 30 minutes of walking/jogging, give or take 2 miles. F'N left big toe , and generally my whole left leg is super tight and feels uncomfortable. I will have to work through this somehow, maybe back to yoga it is.

----------


## RaginCajun

my fitbit crapped out on me so i just ordered an apple series 2 watch, they are supposedly water resistant. it will make my ass get in the pool to swim laps to test it! i was in the market for something water proof and was looking at some of those fancy garmin ones, but ultimately settled for the apple watch. glad i waited another week, almost pulled the trigger on the watch last week, would cost me an extra $80!

----------


## RaginCajun

went and tried running again this morning, my legs just suck ass! 35 minutes of cardio, about 2 miles or so.

decided to cut out the fruit and some of the carbs, and go more higher fat, lower carb. a quasi-cyclic keto style if you want to call it something

looks like i will have to get on the road again tomorrow morning and will be back on friday. i need to make the best of training!

----------


## Obs

> went and tried running again this morning, my legs just suck ass! 35 minutes of cardio, about 2 miles or so.
> 
> decided to cut out the fruit and some of the carbs, and go more higher fat, lower carb. a quasi-cyclic keto style if you want to call it something
> 
> looks like i will have to get on the road again tomorrow morning and will be back on friday. i need to make the best of training!


Brother, you run waaay too much. Do you just try to stay lean or do you bulk/cut build?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Brother, you run waaay too much. Do you just try to stay lean or do you bulk/cut build?


i have never been lean so trying to get lean. my body just does not want to let go of the fat! 

i use to run waaaaaay more than this 5 years ago, almost 3-5 miles a day. now, i can barely run a mile without my legs feeling like i just did 100 squat reps. it is really depressing mentally.

plan on lifting this evening, need to work on my neck  :Wink:

----------


## Obs

> i have never been lean so trying to get lean. my body just does not want to let go of the fat! 
> 
> i use to run waaaaaay more than this 5 years ago, almost 3-5 miles a day. now, i can barely run a mile without my legs feeling like i just did 100 squat reps. it is really depressing mentally.
> 
> plan on lifting this evening, need to work on my neck


Let me know and I can give you my neck training tips and I can give you my address so you have someone to train on.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Let me know and I can give you my neck training tips and I can give you my address so you have someone to train on.


Haha sounds good to me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit a quick upper body workout this AM. Hitting the road, 4 hour drive.

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit another quick upper body workout, arms are shaking and jello. Did lots of reps, no rest at all. Pump is awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went for a swim this am, 30 minutes, 1,000 yards. Loving how this Apple Watch tracks everything! This will motivate me to move more and get after it! Swim burned about 300 cals give or take.

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked for an hour this morning, just had some pre workout juice. i need to find a sugar free one, and something besides coffee as i feel dehydrated bad after drinking coffee.

----------


## Obs

> Walked for an hour this morning, just had some pre workout juice. i need to find a sugar free one, and something besides coffee as i feel dehydrated bad after drinking coffee.


Coffee is hard to give up. I force myself to drink it now or I feel like crap, but I used to love it. When I quit smoking it totally changed the taste of it. I would take a red bull over coffee any day now. 

The best preworkout you will find is ephedrine a couple hours before workout imo. It picks you up and moves you like adderall without depleting muscle.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Walked for an hour this morning, just had some pre workout juice. i need to find a sugar free one, and something besides coffee as i feel dehydrated bad after drinking coffee.


What's the pre workout juice?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's the pre workout juice?


i just took my last scoop of this, JETFUSE NOX 52 Servings :

just ordered some of this to try, https://www.amazon.com/GENIUS-PRE-WO...S6RNB95QSCCQDZ

i am sensitive to some stims, and don't like that shaky crackhead feeling

----------


## Obs

> i just took my last scoop of this, JETFUSE NOX 52 Servings :
> 
> just ordered some of this to try, https://www.amazon.com/GENIUS-PRE-WO...S6RNB95QSCCQDZ
> 
> i am sensitive to some stims, and don't like that shaky crackhead feeling


Lol! Well, I tried! I guess its in my dna to like it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol! Well, I tried! I guess its in my dna to like it.


bahahahahahaha!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

hit another fasted hour walk this morning. damn left foot is bothering, need to get it checked out. i have been having a lump on the instep of my left foot for a few years now. it has never really bothered me until now, it is effecting the way i walk. my big toe has this dull achy pain when i try to bend it upwards. always something!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great HIT type workout. Did weights and machines, no rest between sets. I was sweating pretty good!

----------


## Obs

> Had a great HIT type workout. Did weights and machines, no rest between sets. I was sweating pretty good!


Thank goodness, I was about to think you were a crossfit guy.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thank goodness, I was about to think you were a crossfit guy.


I'm just a guy that does dude things!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another quick paced workout, kept my HR around 110 the whole 30 minutes, fasted. I was spent afterwards

----------


## tarmyg

Being very consistent right now! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Being very consistent right now! 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


trying, wish my body would cooperate more, my legs suck!

----------


## RaginCajun

'did an hour of walking this AM, fasted.

ate too damn much yesterday

i need to find something for arthritis, pretty sure my whole body is engulfed by it

----------


## Bio-Active

> 'did an hour of walking this AM, fasted.
> 
> ate too damn much yesterday
> 
> i need to find something for arthritis, pretty sure my whole body is engulfed by it


Are you taking anything now. My dr gave me Melitox for my back and it works pretty well I think it's similar to naprocin

----------


## RaginCajun

> Are you taking anything now. My dr gave me Melitox for my back and it works pretty well I think it's similar to naprocin


i am not currently taking anything.

it is like my body is full of knots and tight ass tendons/muscles. pretty much all of my joints pop and crack, and i feel a relief afterwards. like my body needs to be more nitrogen retaining or something. not sure how to do that? almost like i am 'tense' all the time, even those no anxiety or blood pressure problems

not sure what the F it is.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> i am not currently taking anything.
> 
> it is like my body is full of knots and tight ass tendons/muscles. pretty much all of my joints pop and crack, and i feel a relief afterwards. like my body needs to be more nitrogen retaining or something. not sure how to do that? almost like i am 'tense' all the time, even those no anxiety or blood pressure problems
> 
> not sure what the F it is.


Damn bro, that sucks. I have something similar, but isolated in my lower back. Can't imagine that feeling body wide! Hope you get an answer soon RC!

----------


## Bio-Active

> i just took my last scoop of this, JETFUSE NOX 52 Servings :
> 
> just ordered some of this to try, https://www.amazon.com/GENIUS-PRE-WO...S6RNB95QSCCQDZ
> 
> i am sensitive to some stims, and don't like that shaky crackhead feeling


Gotcha I guess I'm lucky I have no issue with the stims and I like that feeling

----------


## RaginCajun

Chose to sleep in this morning, felt good, I think I needed it. Going to fast until lunch, or at least try to!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hit a quick push /pull workout, gotta good pump!

----------


## zaggahamma

get it!!!!!!!!!! 

hopin to get a gun workout in today  :Smilie:

----------


## Sicko

woke up a hour & a half before my alarm went off today at 1am...couldn't go back to sleep but felt rested even with only 5hrs sleep.
went in to the gym early and had a great workout.
Hit chest and crushed it!!
1 warm up & 3 working sets. Hit my personal best (at this stage of my life) on flat dumbbell press on my 4th set for 6 reps
Made my day...Following Marcus's inspirational speech to Zues regarding HIT and mind set.
My lifts have increased dramatically.
Amazing how we can hold ourselves back sometimes (at least me) when we have so much more in the tank than our minds tell us we do!
Even now I feel like if I was able to get 6 reps at what I thought was my "personal best" I'm pretty sure that I could go even heavier for 2-3 reps. Always hear that little voice in my head when I go for PB's that says. " your gonna hurt yourself and screw everything up"
I think I will just incorporate the new weight into my normal work out and have a go at heaver weight again in a few weeks.

----------


## RaginCajun

> get it!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> hopin to get a gun workout in today


Hell yeah, enjoy bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

> woke up a hour & a half before my alarm went off today at 1am...couldn't go back to sleep but felt rested even with only 5hrs sleep.
> went in to the gym early and had a great workout.
> Hit chest and crushed it!!
> 1 warm up & 3 working sets. Hit my personal best (at this stage of my life) on flat dumbbell press on my 4th set for 6 reps
> Made my day...Following Marcus's inspirational speech to Zues regarding HIT and mind set.
> My lifts have increased dramatically.
> Amazing how we can hold ourselves back sometimes (at least me) when we have so much more in the tank than our minds tell us we do!
> Even now I feel like if I was able to get 6 reps at what I thought was my "personal best" I'm pretty sure that I could go even heavier for 2-3 reps. Always hear that little voice in my head when I go for PB's that says. " your gonna hurt yourself and screw everything up"
> I think I will just incorporate the new weight into my normal work out and have a go at heaver weight again in a few weeks.


I know what you are saying, it's amazing how we can push ourselves when we need/want to. I know I can push harder but like you, I'm so worried about getting injured. If my body didn't feel like a tightly wound rubberband, I would go for heavier weights but at the moment, just cannot do. Maybe if my body loosens up some then the heavy weights will be back on the table, or on the bar so to speak. 

Thanks for dropping by!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

RC, ever go in for deep tissue massage?

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC, ever go in for deep tissue massage?


I have and need to go again. It just gets too expensive because I need to go everyday! There is never enough time to get all of the knots out of my body, sucks. I probably need to rent the place out and have a couple girls massage me to get all of the knots out.

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of fasted swimming, 800 yards

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I have and need to go again. It just gets too expensive because I need to go everyday! There is never enough time to get all of the knots out of my body, sucks. I probably need to rent the place out and have a couple girls massage me to get all of the knots out.


Ya I have a massage once a month. Last month, I had two in the same month and could really tell a difference. You're right, it can get pricey but it's the best $60 I spend on myself in a month's time. Man when she gets that elbow in one of those knots, whew!!! Hurts so good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ya I have a massage once a month. Last month, I had two in the same month and could really tell a difference. You're right, it can get pricey but it's the best $60 I spend on myself in a month's time. Man when she gets that elbow in one of those knots, whew!!! Hurts so good!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have to look for a cheaper one. Just hard to tell if the cheap ones are rub n tug places! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Woke up in the middle of the night with a crook/pain/tightness in my neck on the back left side. Guess I over did some foam rolling and self massaging. It hurts to move it! This 4 hour drive and meetings are going to suck today! Fudge!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Woke up in the middle of the night with a crook/pain/tightness in my neck on the back left side. Guess I over did some foam rolling and self massaging. It hurts to move it! This 4 hour drive and meetings are going to suck today! Fudge!


Ice it, and whatever you do. DONT get a massage until the swelling an pain is down. Or you will create way more swelling than you can handle.

----------


## MuscleScience

I woke up like this 2 weeks ago, both arms were numb. Over did my traps as it seems. Lucky for me I had one my staff Chiros at work, adjust me and then had the PT put KT tape on it. Was going to get a script for a Medrol pack but after all that and some icing I was able to manage. GL today

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I woke up like this 2 weeks ago, both arms were numb. Over did my traps as it seems. Lucky for me I had one my staff Chiros at work, adjust me and then had the PT put KT tape on it. Was going to get a script for a Medrol pack but after all that and some icing I was able to manage. GL today


Chrio adjustments can be a life saver. Had one myself this past Friday and going back for another this Friday. Ice can be a miracle worker too, totally agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Woke up in the middle of the night with a crook/pain/tightness in my neck on the back left side. Guess I over did some foam rolling and self massaging. It hurts to move it! This 4 hour drive and meetings are going to suck today! Fudge!


Go easy RC and don't over exert yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ice it, and whatever you do. DONT get a massage until the swelling an pain is down. Or you will create way more swelling than you can handle.


Yes sir! 

I agree, I must have over done it and inflamed something.

----------


## RaginCajun

Also forgot to mention earlier that I hit the 200lb mark this morning! Numbers going the wrong way. It could be just some water but I need the numbers to go the other way. Thinking about adding in an appetite suppressant to keep me from over eating. I need to be eating around 1900-2000, but probably been eating closer to 3000!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

[email protected]$$!!! J/k brother!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Woke up in the middle of the night with a crook/pain/tightness in my neck on the back left side. Guess I over did some foam rolling and self massaging. It hurts to move it! This 4 hour drive and meetings are going to suck today! Fudge!


How are you holding up RC?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How are you holding up RC?


It hurts or very uncomfortable for sure. I took some ibuprofen, so hoping that helps. Will try to ice it some later on when I have some down time

----------


## RaginCajun

Neck is still bothersome, no change yet. May try some cardio later on, fat ass needs to get a sweat in! As mentioned, will start appetite suppressant today (hydroxycut) and may fast depending on how I feel.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Hang in there bro. Did the ibuprofen help at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zaggahamma

I wouldn't fast bro I'd eat lean and green and light hope you get some relief

I know what its like...chiro told me to only come in once a week now (insurance called him)

and aint fixed yet either

prayin for ya

----------


## RaginCajun

> I wouldn't fast bro I'd eat lean and green and light hope you get some relief
> 
> I know what its like...chiro told me to only come in once a week now (insurance called him)
> 
> and aint fixed yet either
> 
> prayin for ya


actually, i enjoy fasting. i still will get my allotment of calories for the day, it will just help me from over eating for now. intermittent fasting helped me loose weight before, and i think i may give it a go again. as mentioned in this thread when IF'n, i like eating the bigger meals and to feel full. i basically use the lean gains protocol, fast for 16 hours and eat for 8 hours. i can easily get in 2,000 cals in 3-4 meals, rather than eating 6-8 meals and over eating. i will play with it for a little while and see how it goes. 

i'm not sure i will ever be 'fixed', sucks cuz just 6 years ago i did a triathlon!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hang in there bro. Did the ibuprofen help at all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some relief but it is still there

tried some aleve today, hoping that will kick in soon

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, damn neck thing is still there, feels about the same. Will be loading up on ibuprofen again. Traveling back today so may try to stop by the gym and hit the hot tub.

----------


## Obs

> Well, damn neck thing is still there, feels about the same. Will be loading up on ibuprofen again. Traveling back today so may try to stop by the gym and hit the hot tub.


You're doing it wrong. Too many reps.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You're doing it wrong. Too many reps.


Haha!

Clown

----------


## zaggahamma

> actually, i enjoy fasting. i still will get my allotment of calories for the day, it will just help me from over eating for now. intermittent fasting helped me loose weight before, and i think i may give it a go again. as mentioned in this thread when IF'n, i like eating the bigger meals and to feel full. i basically use the lean gains protocol, fast for 16 hours and eat for 8 hours. i can easily get in 2,000 cals in 3-4 meals, rather than eating 6-8 meals and over eating. i will play with it for a little while and see how it goes. 
> 
> i'm not sure i will ever be 'fixed', sucks cuz just 6 years ago i did a triathlon!!!


yeah I forget u call waiting til late in the day a fast I always thought of that as going a whole day w/o eating lol...I go 14 hours sometimes myself

----------


## RaginCajun

> yeah I forget u call waiting til late in the day a fast I always thought of that as going a whole day w/o eating lol...I go 14 hours sometimes myself


Haha!

No way my fat ass could go a whole day without food unless I was on meth! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just did an hour of cardio, weed eated, cut the grass, and blew off the driveway. Apple Watch said around 415 cals. Time to feed this beast!

----------


## zaggahamma

I napped  :Smilie: 

wife wanted to and twisted my arm...

gonna fry some pomano and ff now  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

..........

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Morning everyone. Took a couple days off. Was a little under the weather Tuesday and yesterday. Back in the groove today, hopefully! 

Peanut butter on whole wheat, cup of black coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Oh! Sorry RC! Thought I was in the What are You Eating Now thread! Didn't mean to hijack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh! Sorry RC! Thought I was in the What are You Eating Now thread! Didn't mean to hijack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha no worries!

----------


## RaginCajun

went in this AM and did 30 minutes of fasted rowing and jumped in the hot tub afterwards

today so far, only have had some hydroxycut (pre workout) and coffee with 1 tsp of sugar free creamer (prob about 15 cals)

----------


## gbrice75

Holy shyte!!! 107 pages ... only to be outdone by Jimmy's "what are you eating" thread.  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Holy shyte!!! 107 pages ... only to be outdone by Jimmy's "what are you eating" thread.


Sup bud!!!!

How are ya?

Yeah man, still after some type of abs! Steady grinding!

----------


## RaginCajun

went in and did a fasted really light workout, mainly upper body. one thing that i need to do more is some deep long stretching. as i keep mentioning, yoga sounds like an answer for now. i will start looking for classes at the gym and start soon! i know i need it with all the driving and traveling around. 

i am back under the 200 mark, 198! haha!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> went in and did a fasted really light workout, mainly upper body. one thing that i need to do more is some deep long stretching. as i keep mentioning, yoga sounds like an answer for now. i will start looking for classes at the gym and start soon! i know i need it with all the driving and traveling around. 
> 
> i am back under the 200 mark, 198! haha!


I want to give yoga a try so bad. Just find it difficult to fit something else into my schedule. My chiro told me if I took up yoga, I'd never have to see him again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> I want to give yoga a try so bad. Just find it difficult to fit something else into my schedule. My chiro told me if I took up yoga, I'd never have to see him again. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah that is the hard part for me as well, fitting it in. 

and speaking of fitting in, i love the way those girls' butts be fittin' in those yoga pants!!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> yeah that is the hard part for me as well, fitting it in. 
> 
> and speaking of fitting in, i love the way those girls' butts be fittin' in those yoga pants!!!!


Damn right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

My workout today

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed another bike ride, man is it hot!

----------


## Obs

Good lord!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

RC, how are feeling man?

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC, how are feeling man?


neck is still a little tight, feels like a damn lump/muscle knot right under my left trap.

it is aggravating as all get out

----------


## RaginCajun

went in this morning and did a fasted workout with kettles and machines. did not rest between sets, had a good sweat rolling.

had a great weekend, ate and drank too much but did get some training in. it felt good to get back on the bike and ride, planning on doing more!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> neck is still a little tight, feels like a damn lump/muscle knot right under my left trap.
> 
> it is aggravating as all get out





> went in this morning and did a fasted workout with kettles and machines. did not rest between sets, had a good sweat rolling.
> 
> had a great weekend, ate and drank too much but did get some training in. it felt good to get back on the bike and ride, planning on doing more!


Ya I have those knots get in my neck/trap too. Massage seems to really help me with that. Glad you had a good weekend and workout!! Hopefully you can begin to get all this stiffness and soreness under control soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ya I have those knots get in my neck/trap too. Massage seems to really help me with that. Glad you had a good weekend and workout!! Hopefully you can begin to get all this stiffness and soreness under control soon!


i hope so, been like this for years, it sucks arse!

wish i could figure out how to make my body produce more lubricant for my joints and how to make my tendons/muscles loose again

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence this morning, had a good workout! Going to be hard to fast til lunch, fat kid is haaaaangry!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Pissed some excellence this morning, had a good workout! Going to be hard to fast til lunch, fat kid is haaaaangry!!!


Awesome RC! Glad to hear you got a good one in! I've been stuffing my pie hole since I woke up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome RC! Glad to hear you got a good one in! I've been stuffing my pie hole since I woke up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am good now, chugged some water and having some black coffee now

----------


## RaginCajun

went in and did another fasted workout, felt good!

definitely feeling this weeks' workout, a little sore. starting to step it up some, only resting 30 sec-60 secs between sets and really liking this apple watch! you can set an amount of calories to burn for a goal each workout and day, so i am strive to hit that goal everyday. currently, i have the cals for the day to burn at 500 cals, and seem to hit it everyday. i still need to get the diet in better check and have been getting back to my fasting protocol, fast for 16 hours and eat for 8 hours. will be training some this weekend, either a swim and a bike ride, or both!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had an ok fasted swim this morning, was tired, didn't sleep well last night

----------


## tarmyg

Give me a quick review of your subjective view on this Apple Watch only from the perspective of workouts if you could.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Give me a quick review of your subjective view on this Apple Watch only from the perspective of workouts if you could.


I really like it! I'm guessing that it is pretty close/accurate to the amount of cals burned. As far as the workouts go, it has a swim function (indoor/outdoor, put in the length of pool), cycle function (indoor/outdoor, tracks and maps everything), run function (indoor/outdoor). You can also do an open workout in which you can add a calorie amount to burn. I like this function for when I go in and just do weights to see actually how many calories I am burning when weight lifting. I am sure you can customize it to fit whatever needs you may have. I have the Strong app and have workouts saved in it. I can access that app and do the workouts straight from the watch instead of having to open and look at my phone every time. I really like the fact that it is waterproof as I have went through a few fitbits already. Also, you can switch out the bands in seconds, and you can find bands on Amazon for around $10-$20. 

Not sure if you are an Apple or anti-Apple guy but Samsung just came out with a new watch but I am not sure what it is capable of.

Hope this helps some. Any specific questions you have about it?

----------


## Obs

> I really like it! I'm guessing that it is pretty close/accurate to the amount of cals burned. As far as the workouts go, it has a swim function (indoor/outdoor, put in the length of pool), cycle function (indoor/outdoor, tracks and maps everything), run function (indoor/outdoor). You can also do an open workout in which you can add a calorie amount to burn. I like this function for when I go in and just do weights to see actually how many calories I am burning when weight lifting. I am sure you can customize it to fit whatever needs you may have. I have the Strong app and have workouts saved in it. I can access that app and do the workouts straight from the watch instead of having to open and look at my phone every time. I really like the fact that it is waterproof as I have went through a few fitbits already. Also, you can switch out the bands in seconds, and you can find bands on Amazon for around $10-$20. 
> 
> Not sure if you are an Apple or anti-Apple guy but Samsung just came out with a new watch but I am not sure what it is capable of.
> 
> Hope this helps some. Any specific questions you have about it?


Does it play music?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Does it play music?


Yes it does but does need your phone close. You can answer phone calls and talk on it, emails, respond to texts, and a lot more.

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout, burned about 350 calories. Did some cycling, rowing, med ball throws, TRX straps, and some weights.

----------


## RaginCajun

Was consulting with MuscleScience about nitrogen retention in the body and will be starting some creatine monohydrate when it comes in on Tuesday. I haven't really ever used it so will be experimenting with it to see if it helps out with protein synthesis in my body, hopefully causing some nitrogen retention with my body.

----------


## Obs

> Yes it does but does need your phone close. You can answer phone calls and talk on it, emails, respond to texts, and a lot more.


Thats a nice watch!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a decent workout this AM, probably should have slept in. I burned about 200 cals, 35 minute workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio (cycling) and some deep stretching. my legs are so damn tight, sucks ass!

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in today, and needed it. i still feel tired. started taking creatine yesterday, 5g. i do not think i will 'load' the creatine and will just take 5g daily to see how my body responds. i am hoping that the creatine will help me with muscle knots, we shall see! my fat ass weighed in this morning at 197lbs.

----------


## zaggahamma

I didn't know creatine had any long lasting benefits

----------


## RaginCajun

> I didn't know creatine had any long lasting benefits


i am looking into it, not sure what they are, if any

found this study https://www.chromesa.co.za/training/...with-creatine/

i will do anything to get my legs to work again. don't let Kel read this, but i enjoy doing cardio! haha

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in again this morning, stomach was all jacked up last night so i did not sleep at all. if i can get back to some type of normal today i may do some cardio later on.

on the bright side, stomach issues got me down to 195lbs, haha!

----------


## zaggahamma

> slept in again this morning, stomach was all jacked up last night so i did not sleep at all. if i can get back to some type of normal today i may do some cardio later on.
> 
> on the bright side, stomach issues got me down to 195lbs, haha!


sorry not feelin well bro but welcome to skinnydom  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> sorry not feelin well bro but welcome to skinnydom


Haha!

Thanks! Feeling better already, lunch time!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

took another day to get some sleep, and heading out to a bud's property to do some hog hunting and manual labor. i will be burning some cals!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I didn't know creatine had any long lasting benefits


Creatine is the single most studied supplement on the planet. Besides AAS, it is the only thing you can take that actually works. Plus it's very safe, in 3k plus studies so far over 30 years. There seems to be no long term negative consequences. As creatine (as creatine phosphate) is the compound your body uses to produce ATP directly.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Creatine is the single most studied supplement on the planet. Besides AAS, it is the only thing you can take that actually works. Plus it's very safe, in 3k plus studies so far over 30 years. There seems to be no long term negative consequences. As creatine (as creatine phosphate) is the compound your body uses to produce ATP directly.


the reason i am going to experiment with creatine is to see if it will help with these damn muscle knots/tightness/tendon tightness that has plagued my body for the past 3-4 years. if it can help, i owe you big time for suggesting this. might even have to build you a rifle or something.......

----------


## MuscleScience

> the reason i am going to experiment with creatine is to see if it will help with these damn muscle knots/tightness/tendon tightness that has plagued my body for the past 3-4 years. if it can help, i owe you big time for suggesting this. might even have to build you a rifle or something.......


You do owe me !

Just kidding,  :LOL:  

I would also suggest Vit D3 and magnesium (citrate or acetate) both will help with muscle cramps and such.

----------


## RaginCajun

creatine experiment will commence on monday, stopped it briefly because of stomach issues. i will be taking as i said earlier. still unsure what caused my stomach issues the other night so i put the brakes on the creatine for a few days. 

if anyone has any recommendations in regards to dosage and timing, i am all ears and open to all suggestions as i have never really taken creatine before. most research that i have looked at said it doesn't matter whether one loads it or not. seems that loading might have quicker effects, but i don't want to dehydrate myself or have any muscle cramping, already suffer from that enough.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You do owe me !
> 
> Just kidding,  
> 
> I would also suggest Vit D3 and magnesium (citrate or acetate) both will help with muscle cramps and such.


i am on Vit D3 at 5000IUs a day. my blood tests a year ago, my level was 25. i have started ZMA at night as well

----------


## zaggahamma

I been taking magnesium, potassium, calcium and D3 for several months....no noticeable help with anything

cramps, achey joints, sore feet, etc. etc.

----------


## MuscleScience

> creatine experiment will commence on monday, stopped it briefly because of stomach issues. i will be taking as i said earlier. still unsure what caused my stomach issues the other night so i put the brakes on the creatine for a few days. 
> 
> if anyone has any recommendations in regards to dosage and timing, i am all ears and open to all suggestions as i have never really taken creatine before. most research that i have looked at said it doesn't matter whether one loads it or not. seems that loading might have quicker effects, but i don't want to dehydrate myself or have any muscle cramping, already suffer from that enough.


Take it with other food if need be.

----------


## RaginCajun

had a good weekend, very relaxing but did manage to burn some cals

was not able to get the night vision sighted in as i need a different scope mount, which will be ordered at some point this week

training will be aggravating this week as i have to get on the road tomorrow morning for a few days. hate getting out of my routine, may be time to start looking for another job

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, no training, been too damn busy with work! Didn't take creatine so damn experiment will commence next week or this weekend. Started looking at jobs, getting fed up with management, in which management is one of my good friends. He is turning into being an ass like the boss of the company. When a few of us walk, they will be up shit creek without paddles or a push pole!

----------


## zaggahamma

do it DO IT...I hate non appreciative FVCKS!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> do it DO IT...I hate non appreciative FVCKS!!!!!!


I'm definitely looking. I bust my ass harder than anyone in the company. Was told a few things would happen , haven't seen it yet. When I do leave, they will see how much shit was getting done without anyone knowing, or asking.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, bike and row machine. Hit the steam room and the hot tub, feel good! Time to feed the beast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, was in the woods catching hogs with dogs, sweated my ass off all day long! Burned some good cals!

Today, 50 minutes of cardio, some elliptical, rowing, and walking. Hit the steam room and hot tub. Time to feast!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

I think I figured out what jacked up my stomach last week. I think it was the Atkins chocolate bars. I ate on last night, this morning, stomach was not 100. Going in and lift, heavy day!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout this morning, focused on deadlifts. will up the weight some next week, did 4 sets of 6 this morning. wound up being a full body workout. 

fasting is going good, was hungry after the workout but some coffee with a lil bit creamer in it has helped with that.

tally ho!

----------


## almostgone

> the reason i am going to experiment with creatine is to see if it will help with these damn muscle knots/tightness/tendon tightness that has plagued my body for the past 3-4 years. if it can help, i owe you big time for suggesting this. might even have to build you a rifle or something.......


RC, have you ever tried soft tissue manipulation/scraping? Scraping has freed up a good bit of scar tissue and adhesions for me (so far)

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC, have you ever tried soft tissue manipulation/scraping? Scraping has freed up a good bit of scar tissue and adhesions for me (so far)


i did years ago for tendonitis in my elbow. i probably need my whole body scraped!

i will have to look into places that offer that.

----------


## MuscleScience

> RC, have you ever tried soft tissue manipulation/scraping? Scraping has freed up a good bit of scar tissue and adhesions for me (so far)


Shit hurts, I need it done on my knee though.

----------


## Obs

> RC, have you ever tried soft tissue manipulation/scraping? Scraping has freed up a good bit of scar tissue and adhesions for me (so far)


Intrigued....

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 25 minutes of cardio and a steam.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minute fasted full body workout and a steam. Weight is down a lil, sitting at 195lbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of cardio on the bike and a steam. Body is sore and tight, but feels good to be sore!

----------


## RaginCajun

Friday, played golf in heat, shot 94. I could have broke 90 but the putter just wasn't working. Need to practice more but all in all not bad for not playing in over 2 months. 

Yesterday, worked on my truck, changed out sparks and wires, it was a sweat fest. My forearms and ribs are sore from wrenching and leaning over. 

Today, hit the gym and pumped some iron. It was a full body workout with weights and machines. Probably be sore tomorrow.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Friday, played golf in heat, shot 94. I could have broke 90 but the putter just wasn't working. Need to practice more but all in all not bad for not playing in over 2 months. 
> 
> Yesterday, worked on my truck, changed out sparks and wires, it was a sweat fest. My forearms and ribs are sore from wrenching and leaning over. 
> 
> Today, hit the gym and pumped some iron. It was a full body workout with weights and machines. Probably be sore tomorrow.


took 2 days off from the office (gym) as well

trying to fight a lil lethargy right now to get on over there tonight before they close at 8pm

can only dream of golfing sounds like a nice getaway

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio on the bike. May change the diet up, in regards to fasting. May start eating more frequent smaller meals. I miss breakfast, #fatkid

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking, legs feel tight. Going to foam roll some later on

----------


## RaginCajun

Macros for the day.

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed a full body workout. Was definitely stronger on pulldowns today. Fueled and ready to roll!

----------


## RaginCajun

took today morning off to sleep in some, needed it.

might get some stronger pre workout stuff so that i can really work harder in the gym. 

also, started looking for doctors around that offer scraping/graston technique and will try to make an appointment soon.

----------


## zaggahamma

> took today morning off to sleep in some, needed it.
> 
> might get some stronger pre workout stuff so that i can really work harder in the gym. 
> 
> also, started looking for doctors around that offer scraping/graston technique and will try to make an appointment soon.


The chiros I was seeing recently were grasting my IT bands and the knots forming over my low back pain and was able to get lil range of motion but buddy its a lot of time and they put a lot of commitment on you to roll and stretch on your own time.....in other words it helped only a little but I guess better than nothing

----------


## RaginCajun

> The chiros I was seeing recently were grasting my IT bands and the knots forming over my low back pain and was able to get lil range of motion but buddy its a lot of time and they put a lot of commitment on you to roll and stretch on your own time.....in other words it helped only a little but I guess better than nothing


thanks for the tid bit. i am pretty flexible, can put my whole hand/palm on the ground easily. i am not sure i am ready for the pain train associated with it as when i had my elbow done years ago (ASTYM), it hurt like hell!

i am still looking for cheap yoga classes, i think that helped me some in the past. i just want to be where i was 6 years ago, didn't have all these muscle tightness issues. guess i can chalk that up to old age!

----------


## MuscleScience

> thanks for the tid bit. i am pretty flexible, can put my whole hand/palm on the ground easily. i am not sure i am ready for the pain train associated with it as when i had my elbow done years ago (ASTYM), it hurt like hell!
> 
> i am still looking for cheap yoga classes, i think that helped me some in the past. i just want to be where i was 6 years ago, didn't have all these muscle tightness issues. guess i can chalk that up to old age!


Try a magnesium supplement if you haven't already.

----------


## zaggahamma

> thanks for the tid bit. i am pretty flexible, can put my whole hand/palm on the ground easily. i am not sure i am ready for the pain train associated with it as when i had my elbow done years ago (ASTYM), it hurt like hell!
> 
> i am still looking for cheap yoga classes, i think that helped me some in the past. i just want to be where i was 6 years ago, didn't have all these muscle tightness issues. guess i can chalk that up to old age!


no way I could palm the ground...barely can pick up a quarter off the floor ...definitely not easy

been trying magnesium like MS suggested for about 6months no...nothing yet

the tightness for me is also relatively new...the back issues have been chronic but the tightness is prob 2-3 years (now 48 years old)

stretching, massage, and vodka seems to be the best relief

----------


## RaginCajun

> Try a magnesium supplement if you haven't already.


i take ZMA at night and have tried magnesium (can't remember which one but i think i have tried both)

any recommendations? i am still dying to find a fix for this

----------


## RaginCajun

> no way I could palm the ground...barely can pick up a quarter off the floor ...definitely not easy
> 
> been trying magnesium like MS suggested for about 6months no...nothing yet
> 
> the tightness for me is also relatively new...the back issues have been chronic but the tightness is prob 2-3 years (now 48 years old)
> 
> stretching, massage, and *vodka* seems to be the best relief


haven't tried that one yet! haha!

i think that is where all of this could be stemming from, low back issues. years ago, i think around 2006ish, i was having back problems and it was said that i had some degeneration in one of my discs on the left side. tried steroid injections which helped at the time, but the damn doctor went too deep with the needle and punctured my spinal fluid sac. i leaked fluid for two weeks, worst headaches i have ever experienced in my life. the only thing that made it feel good was lying on my back with my knees up, it helped take the pressure off. i still have some of those quick headaches every now and then, but they occur very rarely. i did a triathlon in 2011 (which hurt like hell), and my legs were good until about the end of 2012, been hell ever since. it is said by one massage therapist that my muscles in my quads were "stuck" together.

----------


## zaggahamma

> haven't tried that one yet! haha!
> 
> i think that is where all of this could be stemming from, low back issues. years ago, i think around 2006ish, i was having back problems and it was said that i had some degeneration in one of my discs on the left side. tried steroid injections which helped at the time, but the damn doctor went too deep with the needle and punctured my spinal fluid sac. i leaked fluid for two weeks, worst headaches i have ever experienced in my life. the only thing that made it feel good was lying on my back with my knees up, it helped take the pressure off. i still have some of those quick headaches every now and then, but they occur very rarely. i did a triathlon in 2011 (which hurt like hell), and my legs were good until about the end of 2012, been hell ever since. it is said by one massage therapist that my muscles in my quads were "stuck" together.


sounds like IT bands similar to my probs

fvcking walk like a robot I'm so fn stiff

vodka gives me a lil swag bwahahahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> sounds like IT bands similar to my probs
> 
> fvcking walk like a robot I'm so fn stiff
> 
> vodka gives me a lil swag bwahahahahahaha


Yes IT bands tight like a taut rubber band!

And no doubt, strut your stuff Zagga!

----------


## RaginCajun

22 minutes on the bike and 20 minutes of stretching and foam rolling. It felt like I had speed bumps all through my legs

----------


## MuscleScience

> i take ZMA at night and have tried magnesium (can't remember which one but i think i have tried both)
> 
> any recommendations? i am still dying to find a fix for this


Magnesium citrate, Try this product. It the correct form of calcium in it too.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Magnesium citrate, Try this product. It the correct form of calcium in it too.


Will order some today, thank you sir!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout this morning. Did a 5/5 minutes of warmup and stretching, then did a full body workout. Did some leg presses on a machine, not the one with free weights because some jack leg was on it for over 15 minutes! WTF!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, played some golf, shot 89. I hit my 4 wood off the Tee most of the day, was grooving it! Need to work on putting, it killed me which is usually one of my stronger points.

Today, smoked a good full body workout and hit the hot tub. Felt great!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yesterday, played some golf, shot 89. I hit my 4 wood off the Tee most of the day, was grooving it! Need to work on putting, it killed me which is usually one of my stronger points.
> 
> Today, smoked a good full body workout and hit the hot tub. Felt great!


is your 4 wood wooden those are ancient! 

when I couldn't keep driver straight I'd hit 3-5 iron 

cuz only have driver and all irons now

I speak in past tense cuz its been 2 plus years now

----------


## RaginCajun

> is your 4 wood wooden those are ancient! 
> 
> when I couldn't keep driver straight I'd hit 3-5 iron 
> 
> cuz only have driver and all irons now
> 
> I speak in past tense cuz its been 2 plus years now


It's old, but not that old! LMAO!

It's an old Callaway WarBird, love it! I also have an old Ping Zing 2 iron that I tee off with from time to time. I have played more golf this year than the last 5 combined!

Go play Z, it's good for drinking vodka! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did a lil cardio and some abs. Hit the steam and the hot tub, feels good!

----------


## zaggahamma

> It's old, but not that old! LMAO!
> 
> It's an old Callaway WarBird, love it! I also have an old Ping Zing 2 iron that I tee off with from time to time. I have played more golf this year than the last 5 combined!
> 
> Go play Z, it's good for drinking vodka! Haha!


I drink vodka just to collude with Russia!

Shit didn't know Callaway was around when fairway woods were still being made out of wood lmao

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout this AM, did some leg presses which felt good. Did a full body workout but mainly focused on legs. Will be doing deadlifts sometime this week, it's needed!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio/walking. Legs weren't as tight as I thought they would be. Will stretch and roll some and see what they feel like tomorrow

----------


## RaginCajun

stayed in this morning, it was raining cats and dogs. i did not sleep well last night and am feeling it today. one the positive side, i can definitely feel yesterday's workout, a little sore!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did 20 on the bike, then stretched and foam rolled. I have been spending a lot more time stretching, and I think it is helping some. Weight is at 197 lbs today, guess I'm holding a little more water with the creatine.

----------


## Obs

> Went in and did 20 on the bike, then stretched and foam rolled. I have been spending a lot more time stretching, and I think it is helping some. Weight is at 197 lbs today, guess I'm holding a little more water with the creatine.


You gotta do pics. You have to be ripped with your workouts

----------


## RaginCajun

> You gotta do pics. You have to be ripped with your workouts


i'm a fatty!

had some speedo pics up a few years ago!

i'm prob sitting at 23-24% BF, maybe a little lower

----------


## RaginCajun

went in and crushed it!

did a 5 minute warmup on the elliptical, then stretched, then hit back extensions, then deadlifts, then leg presses, then pulldowns.

i was spent as i did not take much rest between sets or exercises

----------


## RaginCajun

oh yeah, forgot to mention that my left knee was giving me some issues. it did not feel stable, almost a deep dull pain and some pain right above the knee cap.

will need to stretch through out the day

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did a half mile swim. Felt tired the whole time, just didn't have it so to speak

----------


## RaginCajun

Today, had a good workout. Did a full body and didn't rest between any sets. Workout was about 40 minutes and my avg HR was 102. My resting HR is about half of that, around 54ish.

----------


## zaggahamma

that's a good resting heart rate...must be that southern lifestyle and backstrap

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio, bike and rowing machine. Also did some foam rolling and stretching.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 30 minutes of cardio, bike and rowing machine. Also did some foam rolling and stretching.


I love foam rolling. Not as much as an actual massage, but it definitely helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love foam rolling. Not as much as an actual massage, but it definitely helps. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i hate it! it hurts like bloody hell!

i may have to treat myself to a 2 hour massage soon. i am well overdue for one

----------


## zaggahamma

foam rolling feels good on my back and hammies but the side of my legs and hip OUUUUCHHHHHHH!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a little quasi-cardio/workout yesterday evening, shot my bow in the backyard. I think I probably shot around 40 arrows. It was about a 50/50, good to not good shots so I need to practice more!

Today, pissed some excellence! Had a good full body workout this morning! I was able to do the 70lb dumbbells on incline chest press 8-10 times. It has been a while since I was able to press those for 10 reps. Added in some abduction/adduction machine reps as well, and can tell adduction is weak and need to work on it

----------


## RaginCajun

20-25 minutes of cardio , weedeated the grass

----------


## MuscleScience

> Did a little quasi-cardio/workout yesterday evening, shot my bow in the backyard. I think I probably shot around 40 arrows. It was about a 50/50, good to not good shots so I need to practice more!
> 
> Today, pissed some excellence! Had a good full body workout this morning! I was able to do the 70lb dumbbells on incline chest press 8-10 times. It has been a while since I was able to press those for 10 reps. Added in some abduction/adduction machine reps as well, and can tell adduction is weak and need to work on it


Is full body what you are typically doing these days?.

----------


## Obs

> 20-25 minutes of cardio , weedeated the grass


You been eatin weed alright...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is full body what you are typically doing these days?.


Typically it looks like this:

5 minute warmup on bike, then stretch

Then: legs - either squats on smith machine, or leg press, or leg extensions , good mornings. I usually try to do one on MWF (3 times a week). 

Then: chest - either hammer press, dumbbells, or other machines

Then: back - deadlifts, rows of all types (try to switch it up), pull downs

Then: arms of somewhat, usually curls, tri presses, Arnold presses

I don't do all exercises each time, usually some sort of combo. When doing these sets/exercises, I only rest 30-60 seconds between sets to keep my HR up. I've been consistent with this the past few weeks and stepped up the intensity some. I also mix in some kettle bell exercises/workouts in there as well. As stated, trying to lift 3 days a week and do cardio/stretch on the others. Other than that, my fat ass eats too much! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 20 minutes of cardio on the bike and foam rolled. Legs felt really tight today, especially my groin muscles from the adductions. My calves, especially left one, have knots all in them. My whole lower leg is really tight, feels like I ran a marathon last night or something. Have no clue how to remedy this, sucks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Played golf yesterday evening, it was ugly! I shot 95, was all over the place. Wish I had time to practice more

----------


## zaggahamma

> did 20 minutes of cardio on the bike and foam rolled. Legs felt really tight today, especially my groin muscles from the adductions. My calves, especially left one, have knots all in them. My whole lower leg is really tight, feels like i ran a marathon last night or something. Have no clue how to remedy this, sucks!


v o d k a

----------


## zaggahamma

> played golf yesterday evening, it was ugly! I shot 95, was all over the place. Wish i had time to practice more


v o d k a

----------


## bikeral

RC you are the energizer bunny of the diet section. Hope all is well.

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC you are the energizer bunny of the diet section. Hope all is well.


Holy sheeeeeeet! 

Sup Biker!!!

Still here, like the fonk at the gym!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some work in the woods yesterday, walked about 3-4 miles in the 100 degree heat. Went cool off afterwards at the beach, walked another mile or two. On the road this week for a few days then probably heading towards the home town for some debachery!!!

----------


## bikeral

Great to see you are still at it. Did you win a prize for longest running show on broadway?  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Great to see you are still at it. Did you win a prize for longest running show on broadway?


If my fvcking legs worked, I'd be even better! 

No prize yet but expecting one here real soon!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of walking. Wanted to try to run/jog but my legs just won't cooperate, sigh

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a decent workout this AM. Did a full body, went heavy on lat pulldowns and seated rows. It felt like my calasus's (sp) were about to rip off!

----------


## RaginCajun

feeling the workout from yesterday, left side is tight. feels tight from my trap, all the way down to my hammies and calves. the right side is tight as well, but just feels like everything is 'pulling' on the left side. dealing with a lot right now with life and work/career. maybe making a move back to medical (sales), and a move back to the home town. i have an interview tomorrow with 2 asian doctors. if offered, i would definitely have a dilemma to deal with if the offer is competitive to what i make now. 

on another note, weighed in at 195 lbs and hadn't pooped yet. will continue what i have been doing and see where it takes me.

----------


## zaggahamma

> feeling the workout from yesterday, left side is tight. feels tight from my trap, all the way down to my hammies and calves. the right side is tight as well, but just feels like everything is 'pulling' on the left side. dealing with a lot right now with life and work/career. maybe making a move back to medical (sales), and a move back to the home town. i have an interview tomorrow with 2 asian doctors. if offered, i would definitely have a dilemma to deal with if the offer is competitive to what i make now. 
> 
> on another note, weighed in at 195 lbs and hadn't pooped yet. will continue what i have been doing and see where it takes me.


lol yeah the poop often doesn't make a big difference even the massive of ones

but might be a good idea to wiggle around before the interview unless they want an uptight individual

GL

----------


## RaginCajun

I'm all good peeps! Haven't made it back to the disaster that is now Houston but plan on it tomorrow. Been stuck in Baton Rouge and it kills me not to be there helping people. All of my stuff is fine no flooding thank goodness! One coworker has over a foot or more of water in his place, sucks ass!

On another note, looks like I landed that sales job and will be moving back to my hometown! I haven't inked the deal yet, awaiting clarification on a few things. Looks like I will be back in the medical industry, lil safer than oil and gas at the moment and will be closer to family and friends!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I'm all good peeps! Haven't made it back to the disaster that is now Houston but plan on it tomorrow. Been stuck in Baton Rouge and it kills me not to be there helping people. All of my stuff is fine no flooding thank goodness! One coworker has over a foot or more of water in his place, sucks ass 
> 
> On another note, looks like I landed that sales job and will be moving back to my hometown! I haven't inked the deal yet, awaiting clarification on a few things. Looks like I will be back in the medical industry, lil safer than oil and gas at the moment and will be closer to family and friends!


Glad you're safe buddy, where is your hometown?

----------


## kelkel

> On another note, looks like I landed that sales job and will be moving back to my hometown! I haven't inked the deal yet, awaiting clarification on a few things. Looks like I will be back in the medical industry, lil safer than oil and gas at the moment and will be closer to family and friends!



Congrats on the new job RC!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Glad you're safe buddy, where is your hometown?


Luling, LA

----------


## RaginCajun

> Congrats on the new job RC!


Thanks Kel!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

didnt know u were in texas...glad safe...tragic catastrophe over there

congrats on the job

----------


## RaginCajun

> didnt know u were in texas...glad safe...tragic catastrophe over there
> 
> congrats on the job


man it is really really bad!!! i am very fortunate that nothing happened to any of my stuff. one of my coworkers has 4 feet of water in his house. i am trying to get back to Houston to go help and volunteer for whatever, just having a hard time getting back with all the roads closed/flooded.

thanks! new job will be a lot less stress, and i get to move closer to my family and friends. money is about the same, but there is incentives built in so just have to hustle! the job does come at a terrible time, when houston needs help i will be moving out. really don't like that but this is a great opportunity, and i am about tired/fed up with the BS with the company i currently work for. i was told some things that never did play out, plus, i am tired of traveling to small podunk towns 6-7 hours away from home. i will miss the friends that i have met and work with while living there for 6 years, they have been very good to me. only hard part, leaving a girl/woman that i have seen on and off for the past 4 years. it is going to hurt for a while, she is a good woman!

----------


## zaggahamma

sounds bitter sweet bro hope the less stress will be best

----------


## RaginCajun

Made it back to Houston, took 8 hours on a normal 4 hour drive. The water was definitely high and still high in a lot of areas. Luckily, my neighborhood is fine except for some trees down. Other parts of Houston are destroyed. Some water is still coming up in some houses, so sad. I plan on volunteering sometime this weekend to help out with whatever and whomever.

On another note, did 60 minutes of walking to try to clear my head some. This is going to be a fast transition into the new job, will be putting in my two weeks next week but will let them (current employer) know tomorrow. I will stay for two weeks and do whatever I need to do help train a replacement or whatever. I won't leave them high and dry even though I could. I remember last year when I was out of work for about 3-4 months, almost went flapjack broke, so I really don't have to put my two weeks, but feel it's necessary to offer. They may tell me to go fly a kite! Who knows!

----------


## RaginCajun

Talked to my boss/friend and let him know that I am going to take the offer and opportunity put forth before me. I told him it will be next Tuesday and that I will do everything in my power to train and hand off all of my work, and that my phone is always on for anything that may arise. He, being my friend of course wished me the best and also wanted me to counter offer to stay. I told him I would consider it but that it would be highly unlikely that I would entertain it. It's all good and he almost didn't sound surprised. 

On another note, pumped some iron today! Felt good to get back in the gym! I will miss this gym as I don't think there are any 24 Hour Fitnesses in the New Orleans surrounding area. I will have to look into that further. It's time to feed this beast, heading out for Sushi!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had another good workout today, did some squats and deadlifts. My legs are going to be sore from squats, haven't done Ass to grass free weights in a looooong time!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did an hour of cardio/walking this morning, legs are sore as hell! I can really feel the squats and the deadlifts from yesterday. Going to start looking for a gym back in the hometown, will ask some friends where they workout to make it easy. Putting in my two weeks today at work so I'll be busy as hell for the next few weeks. One benefit to moving back home, I'll be able to ride my bikes a lot more!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of fasted cardio, just walked. Legs and lower back are tight as hell today from squats and deadlifts. 

Put in my two weeks yesterday at work after having the talk last Friday with my boss/bud. Ready to get this new career started and have a lot to learn!

----------


## RaginCajun

Shit, forgot to log in yesterday. Did a full body workout yesterday, felt good!

Today, abduction, adduction, abs, back extensions, and standing lat pulls

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 52 minutes of fasted cardio/walking. Body is really tight today, especially my legs. Guess all the added stress of moving and this being my last week at work here is adding to it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Same as yesterday, 50 minutes of walking. Legs hurt and still tight, right calf felt like it wanted to pop. Sigh

----------


## RaginCajun

meh, did 30 minutes of walking. my achilles on both legs are killing me. it feels like hard tubes in my legs, sucks ass.

weighed in at 195 this morning, so still the same.

----------


## RaginCajun

slept in today and needed it. 

suppose to try to play some golf today, so will be burning some calories.

my legs are still really tight and uncomfortable. i am not sure what is going on. maybe all the walking is effecting them? maybe need special orthotics in my shoes, or just new shoes? i think working my new job will help out with the legs and the lower back some, as i will not be sitting on my arse for 8-10 hours a day. i will be a little more active throughout the day meeting with clients and what not so I think that will help out, as well as getting back on my bike and riding. riding will be much easier to do as my hometown has a paved levee along the Mississippi River that runs all the way to New Orleans. i think it is about 20 miles long and on the other side of the river, there is one that runs all the way to the Audubon Zoo! the stress of leaving this job, girl, friends, and city, is starting to get to me some. i did however, get a lifetime hunting license in Texas, so now I can hunt in Texas and Louisiana for the rest of my life! well, i guess that is enough rambling for now, haha!

----------


## marcus300

I heard this is the place were all the gimps are?

----------


## zaggahamma

those riverwalks sound awesome bro I think that may be my next place in the US to visit....what city does that levee start in on the mississipi side? bro I hear you on the pain...I keep having to cancel my podiatrist appointments this last one they canceled due to no power after hurricane Irma which we were only knicked up slightly

ENJOY THE GOLF TODAY!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I heard this is the place were all the gimps are?


yes sir, you have found the place!!!!




> those riverwalks sound awesome bro I think that may be my next place in the US to visit....what city does that levee start in on the mississipi side? bro I hear you on the pain...I keep having to cancel my podiatrist appointments this last one they canceled due to no power after hurricane Irma which we were only knicked up slightly
> 
> ENJOY THE GOLF TODAY!!!!!!


Come on to Nola and my hometown of Luling, I will take care of ya! Was wondering how you made out man! Glad to know you are ok!

----------


## zaggahamma

ty bro

unscathed here ....unless not having cable for 2 days is damage...real good area of Orlando...power lines above the trees (old golf course) and then underground to the houses held in Charlie and now Irma

----------


## RaginCajun

Been all over the place these past few days. Did manage to hit the gym on Saturday and Sunday. Didn't kill it or anything, just went through the motions. Managed some walking this morning and plan on doing more. My legs still are tight, uncomfortable, and joints popping all over the place

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 30 minutes of cardio/ walking. Need to see if I have time and money for a massage.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio/walking. Packing up today, excited and sad at the same time

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of fasted cardio/walking. My legs suck and I feel crooked like a roach leg! Guess stress and need to stretch good tonight. Still packing up stuff but have a 6 hour drive today, going to miss Houston but not the traffic!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went for a lil ride today

----------


## Obs

> Went for a lil ride today


Yeah a lil... Show off!
Very impressive horse!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio, walking mainly. Damn legs suck ass!

----------


## zaggahamma

can I see a pic of your bike bro

I got a giant hybrid I take back n forth to the gym most days

----------


## zaggahamma

> 30 minutes of fasted cardio/walking. My legs suck and I feel crooked like a roach leg! Guess stress and need to stretch good tonight. Still packing up stuff but have a 6 hour drive today, going to miss Houston but not the traffic!


I have to keep grabbers around the house to pick things off the floor my back is so bad bro

went for mri of the back and hip the other day and chickened out / got claustrophobic....had several before no problem

so rescheduled for an open mri

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have to keep grabbers around the house to pick things off the floor my back is so bad bro
> 
> went for mri of the back and hip the other day and chickened out / got claustrophobic....had several before no problem
> 
> so rescheduled for an open mri


Damn man that bites but I'll probably be there one day. With me not sitting in a desk for hours a day, I'm hoping it will get a little better. Hope yours does man! I'll get a pic of my bike for ya

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening, went on a small bike ride, maybe 30 minutes. Went visit friends and just cruised.

Today, went to the local outdoor workout area and did some push-ups and pull ups on bars, along with about a 2 mile walk and lunges. Pretty good sweat with all this humidity

----------


## RaginCajun

> can I see a pic of your bike bro
> 
> I got a giant hybrid I take back n forth to the gym most days

----------


## RaginCajun

Here are both of them, other is a 29er MTB.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another lil bout of cardio, helped weed eat and cut grass, about 30 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of fasted cardio/workout/walking. Need to step up the intensity but afraid of hurting my legs. Legs actually felt better today but I still feel crooked as shit. Hips feel cocked and my feet do not feel like they hit at the same spot if that makes any sense.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Here are both of them, other is a 29er MTB.


mine looks like the red one that giant is nice....looks fast....be nice to ride that boardwalk u speak of....fvcking bugs kill me round here in the summer

----------


## zaggahamma

> Here are both of them, other is a 29er MTB.


mine looks like the red one that giant is nice....looks fast....be nice to ride that boardwalk u speak of....fvcking bugs kill me round here in the summer

----------


## RaginCajun

Wasn't able to log in on the app for some reason for the past two days. Yesterday, did some fasted cardio and also helped a friend with some yard work. Today, did 45 minutes of fasted cardio and just got done an hour bike ride. Need to get back to eating better , some of my old dress pants are too tight for this fatty!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Wasn't able to log in on the app for some reason for the past two days. Yesterday, did some fasted cardio and also helped a friend with some yard work. Today, did 45 minutes of fasted cardio and just got done an hour bike ride. Need to get back to eating better , some of my old dress pants are too tight for this fatty!


Board had some technical issues. 

I know how you feel, I have been on this bulk for 3 weeks now. I recalculated my required intake and was a bit off. So I was able to drop my calories a bit. I went to put on a polo I hadn't worn since June and my arms didn't fit in it. And it's a baggy polo shirt. Which is a good thing, problem is my pants I wore with it didn't fit either  :LOL:  

So I am going to do a clean bulk and sacrifice some weight gain and bulk 4-6 weeks longer so when show prep comes I don't have to start from way behind.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol had to wear.dress pants today and breathed a sigh of relief same fit lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Board had some technical issues. 
> 
> I know how you feel, I have been on this bulk for 3 weeks now. I recalculated my required intake and was a bit off. So I was able to drop my calories a bit. I went to put on a polo I hadn't worn since June and my arms didn't fit in it. And it's a baggy polo shirt. Which is a good thing, problem is my pants I wore with it didn't fit either  
> 
> So I am going to do a clean bulk and sacrifice some weight gain and bulk 4-6 weeks longer so when show prep comes I don't have to start from way behind.


Im just not disciplined at all right now, too much booze but oh well. I think once I get settled in Ill be a lot stricter.

Keep up the hard work MS, it sounds like it is paying off for you!

----------


## RaginCajun

I pushed it today, Boom!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

And found out that bump on the bottom of my foot is a plantar fibroma , so looking like surgery for me soon which will fuck everything up as far as training goes! Not sure what the recovery time will be but might have to get surgery to remove it. Maybe that is the cause of my tight muscles in my legs, we shall see!

----------


## zaggahamma

Sorry to hear bro

hope the one fix its a fix all for ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of fasted cardio/walking.

God bless Vegas, damn that SOB!

----------


## MuscleScience

> 50 minutes of fasted cardio/walking.
> 
> God bless Vegas, damn that SOB!


It is just shitty...

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio/walking. Legs feel somewhat better, not as tight. Looks like Im joining a gym today (Anytime Fitness), and also maybe putting an offer on a condo today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Joined the gym today and will be lifting tomorrow morning! Just got done a 70 minute bike ride, right at 14 miles. Diet is better so far this week, put a bag of trail mix (just mixed nuts and dried cranberries) to snack on while on the road all day.

----------


## zaggahamma

GET IT CAJUN! no playin santa this year!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout this am. 

My workout

Leg Press
Set 1: 370 lb × 10
Set 2: 480 lb × 6
Set 3: 480 lb × 6

Deadlift (weight may have been more, not sure how much that funny looking step in barbell weighs)
Set 1: 225 lb × 6
Set 2: 225 lb × 6

Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10

Notes: Dumbbells 

Pulldowns
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10
Set 3: 100 lb × 10

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 40 lb × 12
Set 2: 50 lb × 10

TRX Straps rows 
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did some rowing, stretching, foam rolling (hurt like bloody hell), and some abs. My legs are soooooooo sore and tight. Hope they loosen up some throughout the day. They are tender to the touch!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Went in and did some rowing, stretching, foam rolling (hurt like bloody hell), and some abs. My legs are soooooooo sore and tight. Hope they loosen up some throughout the day. They are tender to the touch!


My buddy came into town and we crushed some workouts over 3 days. Our back workout was so brutal on Tuesday that we both couldn’t sleep much that night and didn’t go to the gym until late. It feels like I pinned both shoulders with Test Prop with to much BA in it. Literally it feels like I had a shot on both shoulders to the touch.

----------


## RaginCajun

> My buddy came into town and we crushed some workouts over 3 days. Our back workout was so brutal on Tuesday that we both couldnt sleep much that night and didnt go to the gym until late. It feels like I pinned both shoulders with Test Prop with to much BA in it. Literally it feels like I had a shot on both shoulders to the touch.


Thats awesome, plan on catching some workouts with my old buds now that Im back!

Im jealous of the test prop!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good one today, felt good!

----------


## zaggahamma

20 nice sets!!!!!!!

u know zagga gots to know what the blue stars are

----------


## RaginCajun

> 20 nice sets!!!!!!!
> 
> u know zagga gots to know what the blue stars are


Im guessing the app stars every weight increase. Pure guess other than that, no clue

----------


## RaginCajun

Sweated some demons out today

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed a good full body workout this morning! Can feel a little discomfort right in between my shoulder blades, guess I aggravated a nerve while foam rolling. Diet getting better but not sharp, still too much booze!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did some cardio and foam rolled. Feeling tired today, need some sleep

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence this morning!

3 minutes of rowing

Leg Press
Set 1: 480 lb × 5
Set 2: 480 lb × 5
Set 3: 480 lb × 5
Set 4: 480 lb × 5
Set 5: 480 lb × 5

Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 5
Set 2: 225 lb × 5
Set 3: 225 lb × 5

Bent Over Row
Set 1: 115 lb × 10
Set 2: 115 lb × 10
Set 3: 115 lb × 10

Skullcrushers
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Notes: With rope overhead

Bicep Curl
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 8

Shoulder Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 10

Medicine Ball Slam
Set 1: 12 lb × 10
Set 2: 12 lb × 10
Set 3: 12 lb × 10

Feel whooped!

----------


## RaginCajun

played 9 holes this evening, muscles were toast! i shot 44, could not chip and putt!

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, went in and did 20 minutes of cardio but really focused on foam rolling my legs. they are feeling somewhat better, not as tight as they have been in the past.

----------


## tarmyg

Pushing ahead I can see :-) Good work RC!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

i am definitely feeling all of the work put in this week. i am a little sore in different areas which feels good. i think i can push it a little more on the legs as they are not as sore as i thought they would be. i attempted another 9 holes yesterday, man it was ugly. i think i was just tired as hell from the week. taking today off and will be heading out to some friends hunting camp to help them with some planting food plots and hopefully make a bow hunt! Definitely will be doing a lot of manual labor and i am sure the booze will be flowing! haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good weekend, ate and drank a lot but worked my ass off. Twas a great time!

Today, went in and did 15 minutes of cardio, then did an upper body workout. Lots of reps, light weight, hardly no rest, and really got a good pump!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 45 minutes of cardio yesterday evening.

Had a decent leg workout this morning, legs are still shaking. Will need to stretch and foam roll tomorrow for sure

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 10 miles of bike riding yesterday evening for my birthday, then pigged out like a fat kid. Definitely have to stop eating like a pig! 

Today, hit a quick upper body workout. Felt fatigued

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick upper body workout this AM. Legs will be destroyed sometime this week!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout this morning. did a warm up on the rowing machine and foam rolled some, feels like baseballs in my thighs, then:

did a round of a few different exercises on the TRX, then did some kettle Tabata type workout (not as much as Tarmyg!). felt good to get out the jump rope and do 30 sec of work and 30 sec of rest. will continue to do these types of workouts, stay tuned

----------


## MuscleScience

> Had a good workout this morning. did a warm up on the rowing machine and foam rolled some, feels like baseballs in my thighs, then:
> 
> did a round of a few different exercises on the TRX, then did some kettle Tabata type workout (not as much as Tarmyg!). felt good to get out the jump rope and do 30 sec of work and 30 sec of rest. will continue to do these types of workouts, stay tuned


What’s your goals now?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats your goals now?


Same as its been forever, to lose some body fat. I just am not disciplined at all, cant keep my pie hole shut! Its all on me, just havent been disciplined in regards to food at all but will get better. Im definitely stronger than I have been in a while, shoulders and chest starting to pop, but so is my belly! Haha!

Need to track macros and rework them based on my fat ass now. I think Im right under 200, prob 195-7, and 22-24% BF. Hopefully moving into a town house Im buying soon, and I know that will help out. May need to look into some type of appetite suppressant as my ass can eat, especially protein and carbs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good one this morning. Did some rowing to warm up then did 4 sets of deadlifts. Then did a tabata type workout with a timer, 3 Cycles of 6 different exercises doing 30 sec of work/30 sec of rest. Loving it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did a similar workout today but not as long. Definitely feeling tired today but overall feeling better. Felt a little tweak in my left shoulder but nothing too bad. Just feels like a tight muscle or tendon.

----------


## RaginCajun

Had another good workout today, focused on strength. Did leg presses, bent over rows on smith machine, and incline chest. Did 4-5 sets and reps ranged from 10-4. Went a little heavy on some sets, feeling good!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Same as it’s been forever, to lose some body fat. I just am not disciplined at all, can’t keep my pie hole shut! It’s all on me, just haven’t been disciplined in regards to food at all but will get better. I’m definitely stronger than I have been in a while, shoulders and chest starting to pop, but so is my belly! Haha!
> 
> Need to track macros and rework them based on my fat ass now. I think I’m right under 200, prob 195-7, and 22-24% BF. Hopefully moving into a town house I’m buying soon, and I know that will help out. May need to look into some type of appetite suppressant as my ass can eat, especially protein and carbs!


Diet is my down fall, and it’s not that I eat bad. It’s that I can’t decide between bulk or cutting lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Diet is my down fall, and it’s not that I eat bad. It’s that I can’t decide between bulk or cutting lol.


that is mine as well. i do not eat great but don't eat terrible either. i need to sharpen it up! i am not eating enough greens! i want to cut but find a difficult time eating like a bird. eating at 2,000 or lower is tough but i know how to do it, just am not. call it being a lazy ass!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, helped a cousin move and did some manual labor in the woods. 

today, went in and did some cardio and a quick tabata type workout, 30 sec work/30 sec rest. my shoulders/rotator/AC joints feel like they 'pop' in an out of place. not sure if i have weak rotator cuff muscles or what but it is uncomfortable at times.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a similar workout to yesterday, tabata style. Mainly did body weight exercises but did use a rubber sledgehammer like thing to beat the ground on a few rounds. I need to do more rounds which will come. 

Wanted to add this, went and got a 2 hour massage yesterday evening. That little Asian girl had my eyes watering and she told me I have a LOT of tightness in my body, especially legs and back. She mainly focused on my back and ribs, Im sore as hell back there! Hoping it will help out and will try to go again in a month or so. Wish I had money to go everyday!

----------


## MuscleScience

> *Yesterday, helped a cousin move and did some manual labor in the woods.* 
> 
> today, went in and did some cardio and a quick tabata type workout, 30 sec work/30 sec rest. my shoulders/rotator/AC joints feel like they 'pop' in an out of place. not sure if i have weak rotator cuff muscles or what but it is uncomfortable at times.


I use to hate working around on the farm growing up, now it’s all I want to do. 
While I have no desire to bail hay again, having a couple hundred aches to maintain would be awesome. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday, felt whooped. Went in today and did a quick workout, tabata style. My legs felt really tight today, especially my Achilles on my right leg, which usually never bothers me. Oh well, normal BS for me

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in this morning and mainly stretched and foam rolled. Legs tight for some reason, eh

----------


## RaginCajun

Traveled back to Texas over the weekend, lots of drive time so my legs and back were a lil tight this morning. I still went in and crushed it this morning.

3x8 Good mornings
3x8 push press
3x8 squats
3x8 deadlifts 

Then did some jump rope for 3 sets with some lat and front raises, and ended on sit-ups. Definitely burned it, took about 45 minutes.

----------


## RaginCajun

Fucking crushed it!

5 minutes warmup rowing

3x10 bench step ups with 25lb kettles (each leg)
3x10 lunges with 18lb kettles (each leg)
3x10 bent over rows on smith machine 115lbs
3x8 hanging leg raises (acted like toes to bar)
500 meter rowing
20 reps 12 lb medicine ball overhead reverse lunges

Im spent! Legs are tight, especially left hammy and butt

----------


## tarmyg

> Fucking crushed it!


There we go!!! Picking it up now, let's get ripped :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

Today:

3 minutes warmup rowing
3x10 55lb DB incline bench (wrists in fly position)
3x10 TRX rows
3x10 Bosu Ball push-ups (super setted these with the rows)
3x10 side plank lifts each side
5 burpees/10 30lb kettle swings (AMRAP in 8 minutes)
30 reps jump rope/30 reps kettle sumo deadlifts (AMRAP in 5 minutes)
20 minutes cool down on bike

Boom!!!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Today:
> 
> 3 minutes warmup rowing
> 3x10 55lb DB incline bench (wrists in fly position)
> 3x10 TRX rows
> 3x10 Bosu Ball push-ups (super setted these with the rows)
> 3x10 side plank lifts each side
> 5 burpees/10 30lb kettle swings (AMRAP in 8 minutes)
> 30 reps jump rope/30 reps kettle sumo deadlifts (AMRAP in 5 minutes)
> ...


Killing it!

----------


## RaginCajun

I️ have to do something to counter act how much I️ eat and drink! Haha!

Doing this 28 day/workout deal I️ found browsing . I️ like the fact of following something, helps me focus on the task at hand. Just need to get my diet better in check. My appetite has definitely went up since cranking it up 

Met up with friends for lunch, pizza and wine galore!!! Faaaaaaccckkk! Then went to another place for wine! So hard to stay strict back home, so many places, so many great friends! And especially when one of your friends is one of the biggest wine reps in the southeast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Oh, and PS:

If Slimmerme happens to be still reading this, I️ have found my affinity for white wine................

----------


## MuscleScience

> I️ have to do something to counter act how much I️ eat and drink! Haha!
> 
> Doing this 28 day/workout deal I️ found browsing . I️ like the fact of following something, helps me focus on the task at hand. Just need to get my diet better in check. My appetite has definitely went up since cranking it up 
> 
> Met up with friends for lunch, pizza and wine galore!!! Faaaaaaccckkk! Then went to another place for wine! So hard to stay strict back home, so many places, so many great friends! And especially when one of your friends is one of the biggest wine reps in the southeast!


Did you at least bang her?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did you at least bang her?


which one?

my friend is a male, haha so no!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to post earlier

went in and did 30 minutes of slow cardio on the bike. my body is definitely sore from all the work this week, feels good. today was suppose to be a rest day but i cannot seem to sleep late anymore. i wake up about 3ish and toss and turn until 5:15.

----------


## MuscleScience

> which one?
> 
> my friend is a male, haha so no!


Two dudes drinking wine together? Sounds like i better ask DSM his opinion on that  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Two dudes drinking wine together? Sounds like i better ask DSM his opinion on that


Hahahahaha!!!

No, it was 8 people, women and men. I forget how much I have to clarify on here, haha!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence this AM!

3x10 KB goblet squats
3x5 burpees
3x10 push-ups 
Front squats (10, 8, 5, 3, 3, 2, 10 reps). This hurt my wrists as the weight went up
Hammer chest machine 20 sec work/10 sec rest for 5 sets. Chest was on fire!
3x10 TRX rows

Im spent!!!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Pissed some excellence this AM!
> 
> 3x10 KB goblet squats
> 3x5 burpees
> 3x10 push-ups 
> Front squats (10, 8, 5, 3, 3, 2, 10 reps). This hurt my wrists as the weight went up
> Hammer chest machine 20 sec work/10 sec rest for 5 sets. Chest was on fire!
> 3x10 TRX rows
> 
> I’m spent!!!


Damn, you’re up early. Way to start the day by crushing it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn, youre up early. Way to start the day by crushing it!


Hell yeah! I get up around 5:15 and make my way into the gym. Its never crowded. In the evenings, totally different story, its like the whole community is in there!

----------


## RaginCajun

over the weekend, i mainly rested but did do a lot of walking and a lot of up and down stairs moving. went in this morning and mainly stretched, foam rolled, and used a 40lb barbell to roll my quads. FAAAAAUUUUCCCCKK me, that hurt so bad! i needed something to bite down on while doing it. it feels like my fascia is all knotted up, especially the one that feels like it runs from my hip to my knee. i hope it helps cuz damn it hurt! may need to keep doing it until pain free but not sure i can take that everyday!

----------


## RaginCajun

legs are definitely feeling all that work from yesterday, especially down my shin where i was really grinding on that band right next to the shin. it hurts like bloody hell!!! i also did some deep stretching which felt good, i could literally feel the muscles relaxing some. as far as the workout went, took it easy because my right rotator cuff is bothering me. i think it is bicep tendonitis. i did manage to jump rope a lot and mixed in some add/abductors for my legs, i think i am weak in these areas.

----------


## Obs

> Hell yeah! I get up around 5:15 and make my way into the gym. It’s never crowded. In the evenings, totally different story, it’s like the whole community is in there!


Good lord I need two hours of being awake before I can actually function. I literally get up two hours before I have to leave the house if I possibly can.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good lord I need two hours of being awake before I can actually function. I literally get up two hours before I have to leave the house if I possibly can.


damn!

i have always been an early riser. 

and the thing is, with my new job, i normally don't start making calls or visiting places until about 9:00-30ish. haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

went in and pretty much just rolled and stretched. feeling sore today and my shins are all bruised from rolling them, guess that is a good thing? 

may need to take a rest day, we shall see. it is hard for me to sleep past 5-600, my body just wakes up on its on.

----------


## RaginCajun

rested yesterday and definitely needed it

today, my legs felt tight as shit again, sucked. i did some squats and it felt like i had almost no range of motion in my hips. felt like my quads were pushing into my hips, felt awkward. i also think my IT bands are super tight (as usual) so need to fix that. it is tough when i am driving around most of the day. i also did some leg extensions, biceps, and back extensions. i need to do some more standing lat pulldowns to work on that lower back as well. 

heading out in the woods this weekend to hopefully fill my freezer up! also will be making some moonshine with some buds! should be a good time!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Funny, I've been having issues with my left IT Band for a about 6 weeks... sucks some days I can't squat, luckily my insurance pays for massage so I've been going .. 
What's up Man?  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=--->>405

Sup my brother!

My legs and tendons just suck ass! I need to do yoga.

Im jealous of your insurance! Which one do you have if you dont mind disclosing?

Stick around bud!

----------


## kronik420

wish i could go hunting... basically illegal here..unless you wanna use a bow and arrow...

----------


## RaginCajun

> wish i could go hunting... basically illegal here..unless you wanna use a bow and arrow...


I have a bow and arrow, love hunting with it.

And Id move, haha

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to post yesterday. Did some cardio and stretching. Doing the same today, body not feeling good, really tight. I will be looking more into Keto and will give it a shot here soon. Been reading up about it and inflammation. Going to be tough during the holidays so I guess you can say I will go lower carb until I can get settled in my new place and really get a good routine down. Been doing good in regards to training but my diet has been just stuffing my pie hole with anything and everything! No weight gain, still about the same at 195

----------


## RaginCajun

well, went in this morning after a lil hiatus and did some light legs. i did a lot of walking over the thanksgiving holiday, but i ate and drank like a pig! will start going low carb/keto this week to start changing the way i eat. will be moving into my new place this week so things will definitely be changing!

----------


## RaginCajun

crushed the gym this morning. pushed some legs and did some back. i have been trying to stretch for a long time and deep more often, i know i need it. diet was pretty good in regards to carbs, going to keep it going until the weekend where i will carb back up.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn me, had some mashed potatoes at lunch, about a cup full. no more carbs for the day at all!

----------


## RaginCajun

didn't do too terrible yesterday, but will begin to get stricter. i need to be more disciplined to what i eat and i am getting there. i will be moving in my new place tonight (hopefully), so i will be able to prepare more meals and have them ready to go. will start using my fitness pal as well. i definitely need to cut back on the beer drinking, man, i have been putting them away with my friends lately. need to come up with a menu for keto, have many ideas just need to pencil to paper.

today, went in and did stair master for 15 minutes, then stretched really good. after that, i did some leg extensions (light weight, maybe 120lbs), light deadlifts, and some abs.

----------


## RaginCajun

Took a few days off, went hunting again, no dice! Went in today and did 30 minutes on the treadmill, 20 minutes on 15.0 incline at 3-3.5mph, the rest flat. Did some stretching and rolling, Im tight as hell! 

Will be low carbing , high fat during the week, quasi-cyclic keto. I still need to get some keto sticks to see if Im getting into ketosis. I know I need to go longer than 5 days low carb to get into ketosis but that is the way I will do until I can dedicate more time on weekends.

----------


## RaginCajun

went in and did some cardio this morning, 30 minutes on the bike, then stretched really good for about 20-30 minutes. i need to do this more and will. may even head back tonight for some more cardio. diet is going good for the past two days, really think this is what i need to help trim the fat. my damn oven/stove top is broke at the moment so it is tough in regards to cooking the past two days, but hopefully getting that fixed tomorrow. did some eggs in the microwave this morning and they came out pretty good! i still need to drink more water, i know i am not drinking enough. that is all for now, will try to remember to jump on the scale tomorrow morning

----------


## Obs

> went in and did some cardio this morning, 30 minutes on the bike, then stretched really good for about 20-30 minutes. i need to do this more and will. may even head back tonight for some more cardio. diet is going good for the past two days, really think this is what i need to help trim the fat. my damn oven/stove top is broke at the moment so it is tough in regards to cooking the past two days, but hopefully getting that fixed tomorrow. did some eggs in the microwave this morning and they came out pretty good! i still need to drink more water, i know i am not drinking enough. that is all for now, will try to remember to jump on the scale tomorrow morning


Buddy, we bake chicken roun' here.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Buddy, we bake chicken roun' here.


I would but cant, no power at all to the unit. I checked plug and breaker, not sure what is going on. Have a guy coming over today to look at it

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did some legs, felt good. Still working on weak points and trying to get my quads loose. I can tell that Im starting to be water depleted from the lack of carbs so need to drink more.

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs were tight this morning. Did 17 minutes on the treadmill on 15.0 incline at 3mph, then jumped on the bike at 10 level and did 20 minutes, then stretched

----------


## RaginCajun

Diet wasnt too bad over the weekend, just two meals that had a good bit of carbs but that was about it. Went in today and did a light full body workout that mainly consisted of legs. Plan on going in tomorrow morning and getting a sweat in!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a decent workout today. Did 100 floors on the stair master, 100 sit-ups, some lat pulls, rows, and stretched good. Legs got tight on the stair master then loosened up some but overall still tight

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in this morning and did some legs , rows, and abs. Diet was tough today, work took us to Ruth Chris for lunch! Had a glass of wine, cup of lobster bisque, 12 oz ribeye , and Brussels sprouts. Wasnt too bad , didnt have dessert!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes/100 floors on the stair master, tried chest but right A/C joint just isnt right. Did 100 crunches and 5 minutes of rowing. 

Thinking about joining the competition in the Lounge, prob need to!

----------


## RaginCajun

did 20 minutes on the bike at level 10, then stretched some. felt tired today, maybe from lack of carbs, dunno.

may try to get in this evening for some more cardio, we shall see.

if i do join that competition, looks like i will have to do 3 a days!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes on treadmill at 15.0 incline and 3.0mph. Also did some SL deads with kettlebell, back extensions, set of chest doing 1 rep every 30 sec, and 200 crunches

----------


## RaginCajun

Took yesterday off from gym and went duck hunting. We only got four, I shot absolutely terrible! Food wise, yesterday wasnt too bad, it was all the beer! Weighted in at 197lbs today but Im probably dehydrated some. Looks like Im in for the competition deal, I need it to step my game up! Only thing that worries me are injuries, hurting myself while pushing hard. My tendons and joints already squeak, pop, so always worried about an injury. My body sucks in that regard, tight tight tendons. 

Still getting settled in my new place but will be cooking and prepping meals tonight. Still doing the higher fat, lower carb deal and feel fine so far. I need to pound more veggies, definitely not getting in enough right now. 

Thats all for now, haha

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to mention, carb load day today!!!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Forgot to mention, carb load day today!!!


I love those days...

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love those days...


I think I over did it!

My Sicilian side family Christmas, ate way too much pasta and meatballs! Too much turtle cheesecake and red wine!

Might see my fat arse in the gym later on, haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Didnt make it yesterday evening to the gym, wasnt feeling it.

Today, went in and did some HIT cardio on the bike. Forgot how tough it is, so will continue to do this!

----------


## RaginCajun

Started out with some HIT cardio on the bike, then stretched really good. Legs were definitely tight today. Then, supersetted lat pulldowns with chest press on machine, then did some leg extensions and chest machine flys. Done, about 50 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Just looked at my resting HR. It has averaged around 48-58 bpm for the past month or two.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did HIT/sprints on the bike, had a good pump going

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some HIT/sprint cardio on the bike, then tried some incline dumbbells but couldnt do it. Damn A/C joint/bicep tendinitis is bothering me so shut that down, sucks. Did some rotator cuff exercises, abs, abductors, and adductors. Frustrated about the constant tendinitis, I would love to lift heavy!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took yesterday off. Today, did 7 sprints on the bike and stretched. That is all for the fat man!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Did some HIT/sprint cardio on the bike, then tried some incline dumbbells but couldn’t do it. Damn A/C joint/bicep tendinitis is bothering me so shut that down, sucks. Did some rotator cuff exercises, abs, abductors, and adductors. Frustrated about the constant tendinitis, I would love to lift heavy!!!!!


I can’t do pull-ups any more because of my shoulder. Sucks getting old. I’m just glad I’m not as old as you  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I cant do pull-ups any more because of my shoulder. Sucks getting old. Im just glad Im not as old as you


Haha ass!

You mean, feel as old as me! Im 36, how old are you again?

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout this morning, was being conscious of tight muscles and really tried to stretch and warm those muscles up. Did 20 minutes of HIT cardio on the bike, then did a light full body workout. Im still worried about going heavy as I do not want any injuries. Still need to see a podiatrist about my foot/plantar fibroma, wanting to run again, even bought some new shoes to do so, competition calling my name! I have also been looking into juicing (veggies and stuff, not the good stuff even though I want to try some HGH and or some IGF-1 healing peptide) to get in more veggies. I will come up with some type of daily routine so that Im consistent. Thinking 2-3 of these a day, maybe 2 to start off with. I am just not getting enough veggies in right now and feel this is an easy fix.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio with done HIT mixed in. Did full body workout afterwards, abs started cramping up. That was the last workout of 2017!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Haha ass!
> 
> You mean, feel as old as me! I’m 36, how old are you again?


36 lol

----------


## Clove1234

Olddddddddd sucks. Don’t even want to know how it gets

----------


## MuscleScience

> Olddddddddd sucks. Don’t even want to know how it gets


Parts of it are great, you can put on muscle like nobodies business. Have sex with many various aged women. Most of which are very good at it by now. Don’t have to deal with 21 y/o much and everyone’s dog likes you cause they think you are friendly with the gray hair.

----------


## bethdoth

Old you get bigger, stronger, leaner and most of all wiser (I hope)! You youngsters have a ways to go yet!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Old you get bigger, stronger, leaner and most of all wiser (I hope)! You youngsters have a ways to go yet!


Oh damn, look what the cat dragged in!

Happy New Years bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a good workout and pump this AM. Did 20 minutes HIT cardio on the bike then did an upper body workout. I can still feel tightness in my chest and A/C joint so did not go heavy on any weight and avoided chest. Hoping to do some chest on Friday. Started drinking more veggies yesterday and will continue to do so. 

This is whats in the blended juice, I use a Nutri Ninja. I put in carrots, celery, spinach, kale, lemon, lime, turmeric, shot of apple cider vinegar, kiwi, parsley, cilantro, local honey, and ginger root. Taste pretty darn good, better than what I thought. I am hoping this will help my immune system and help out with inflammation throughout my body. 

Tally ho!

----------


## RaginCajun

so far today:

had pre-workout mix

post gym - green smoothie (protein powder, kale, spinach, carrots, lemon, lime, ginger root, turmeric, kiwi, shot of apple cider vinegar, celery, cilantro, parsley, and local honey. i need some plain vanilla protein but it did taste good with cookies and cream, lol!

3 whole eggs with cheese, olive salad, sour cream, and salsa

have some chicken boobs thawing for later

----------


## RaginCajun

> so far today:
> 
> had pre-workout mix
> 
> post gym - green smoothie (protein powder, kale, spinach, carrots, lemon, lime, ginger root, turmeric, kiwi, shot of apple cider vinegar, celery, cilantro, parsley, and local honey. i need some plain vanilla protein but it did taste good with cookies and cream, lol!
> 
> 3 whole eggs with cheese, olive salad, sour cream, and salsa
> 
> have some chicken boobs thawing for later


For a snack, had a beef jerky stick and some cheddar 

Had some chicken boobie and broccoli with cheese 

Another shake like above but no protein powders, subbed some natty Pb in. Will try avocado in it if the ones in my fridge are still good

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to post yesterday. Did 15 minutes of HIT cardio and then rolled my quads with a barbell, hurt like hell. Did some ab/adductors in legs and did some abs. 

Today, probably go in and do the same. Really need to get these knots and shit out of my legs so I can try to run again. Also still need to go see a podiatrist about this lump on the bottom of my foot.

----------


## bethdoth

> Oh damn, look what the cat dragged in!
> 
> Happy New Year’s bud!


I've been around just nothing to contribute lately. I think the longer you are on this forum and the more you learn and the less you post ... ie dumb questions! Doing great! Shoulder is healed now lower back hurts, but overall feel great and have been packing on some serious muscle during this last cycle (5 weeks in). I hope that 2018 is better than 2017 for me. Hope you had a good New Years.

----------


## RaginCajun

well, i blew all the work i put in last week by bad eating and drinking. really didn't drink a lot per say, only had 12 beers through out the entire weekend, and that includes the Saints game. Will be cutting that down to a minimum, which will still be hard while hunting season is still open. 

woke up to go to the gym, but still did not feel rested. will be getting after it at some point today!

----------


## bethdoth

I am trying out a new gym. I have belonged to an upscale gym (LP), (towel service, steam room, hot tub, nice carpeted locker room, protein shake bar etc etc ...) for many years. One of the owners pissed me off, so I went and joined Crunch. It's a new facility equipment is nice ... locker room sucks compared to LP. It cost 9.95 a month and an annual 43.00 maintenance fee compared to 684.00 a year/ 57.00 a month and a 69.00 annual fee. The eye candy at Crunch is way better which equals more motivation. LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am trying out a new gym. I have belonged to an upscale gym (LP), (towel service, steam room, hot tub, nice carpeted locker room, protein shake bar etc etc ...) for many years. One of the owners pissed me off, so I went and joined Crunch. It's a new facility equipment is nice ... locker room sucks compared to LP. It cost 9.95 a month and an annual 43.00 maintenance fee compared to 684.00 a year/ 57.00 a month and a 69.00 annual fee. The eye candy at Crunch is way better which equals more motivation. LOL


i wish i had a steam room in my gym here, and a pool. those are the only two things i miss the most! if i land a new client or two, i will join/find a gym with a steam room!

----------


## RaginCajun

I think I have my workout plan worked out, its something I worked on years ago with Twist. It is Full body workouts with a lot of volume. 

I crushed it this evening, really crushed it!

Workout:
10 sets 16 reps Calf raises
10 sets 10 reps 45lb kettle swings
10 sets 10 reps chest fly machine
8 sets 8 reps Smith machine squats
5 sets 10 pulldowns
5 sets 10 tricep push downs

Im spent, really spent!

----------


## RaginCajun

today, fasted (well, had coffee with sugar free vanilla caramel creamer and stevia) until just now. had a green shake for now, but just marinated some chicken and pork chops to throw on the new grill later on. bought this with my fantasy football winnings https://www.chargriller.com/akorn-kamado-16820-16820

went in and spent 60 minutes in the gym. i did cardio, abs, back extensions, and stretched. i am definitely feeling that workout from yesterday, tight and a little sore. i like this feeling and can't wait til tomorrow! i just hope my elbows can hold up, that is one of my concerns, taking some aleve to help.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing Excellence over here!

Workout:
3 minutes rowing
10 sets 10 reps each leg of glute isolation (machine where you do back kicks with your leg)
8 sets 8 reps assisted pull-ups (really weak here)
8 sets 8 reps chest press machine
8 sets 10 reps leg extensions 
3 sets 10 reps triceps push downs 

Im hurting

----------


## MuscleScience

> Pissing Excellence over here!
> 
> Workout:
> 3 minutes rowing
> 10 sets 10 reps each leg of glute isolation (machine where you do back kicks with your leg)
> 8 sets 8 reps assisted pull-ups (really weak here)
> 8 sets 8 reps chest press machine
> 8 sets 10 reps leg extensions 
> 3 sets 10 reps triceps push downs 
> ...


You’re killing it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You’re killing it!


i needed to ramp it up and this competition is just the ticket!

----------


## RaginCajun

went in this morning and spent 60 minutes in the gym. 30 minutes on the bike, 6 rounds of HIT mixed in there, 10 minutes walking on treadmill at 5.0 incline, and the rest of the time was spent stretching. my body is tight, but it is a good tight. weighed in at 196lbs today, that is one pound down since the start. that is good for now as i did not do good with my diet last weekend.

----------


## MuscleScience

> i needed to ramp it up and this competition is just the ticket!


I was already doing a mock show prep to see where I would be at. This really helps make it real. I haven’t cheated or strayed from my plan at all. I’m having a ton of fun doing it too.

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed it but died towards the end.

Workout:
8 sets 10 reps calf raises
8 sets 10 reps deadlifts 
6 sets 10 reps hammer chest press
4 sets 10 reps standing lat pulldowns

Im whooped

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of slow cardio on the bike and a lil stretching

----------


## MuscleScience

> Crushed it but died towards the end.
> 
> Workout:
> 8 sets 10 reps calf raises
> 8 sets 10 reps deadlifts 
> 6 sets 10 reps hammer chest press
> 4 sets 10 reps standing lat pulldowns
> 
> I’m whooped


That’s a lot of volume for sure

----------


## RaginCajun

2.5 miles of walking this morning while deer hunting.

----------


## energizer bunny

Alright mate, see you have joined the most improved comp, good luck with that.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lot of walking over the weekend, logged about 12 miles total. Diet wasnt as bad as last weekend. 

Today:

10 sets 10 reps 45 lb kettle swings
8 sets 10 reps calf raises
6 sets 10 reps pulldowns 
6 sets 10 reps machine push press (shoulders)
5 sets 10 reps 50lb kettle goblet squats

Did all that fasted, and I feel dead now

----------


## RaginCajun

this morning, went in and did 5 minutes on the rowing machine, 20 minutes HIT cardio on the bike, then stretched and foam rolled. i need to stretch throughout the day as my legs are all knotty and tight. i put in some work yesterday and over the weekend, feeling it.

will be cooking some meatballs later on and having them with some spinach noodles, and probably roast some broccoli

----------


## RaginCajun

Fvck me, its 17 down here today! I dont think its been this cold down here since Ive been alive. 

Pissed some excellence this AM!

Today:

8 sets 10 reps single glute isolation, each leg
5 sets 10 reps chest fly machine
6 sets 10 reps leg extensions 
5 sets 10 reps vertical row machine 

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

down 5 pounds since the challenge started, down to 192 lbs.

today, went in and did some lacrosse ball rolling, stretching, and 15 minutes of HIT cardio on bike. i may go back in and do some LISS cardio later on. still cold as hell down here, i still have ice in my yard!

----------


## RaginCajun

First two a day

5 minutes of rowing
100 crunches 
100 Russian twists 
10 minutes walking on treadmill 
35 minutes on bike

----------


## RaginCajun

My workout:

8 sets 6 reps 205lb deadlifts 
5 sets 8 reps hammer chest press 
3 sets 10 reps tricep pushdowns
3 sets 8 single leg presses on machine

Spent!

----------


## MuscleScience

> My workout:
> 
> 8 sets 6 reps 205lb deadlifts 
> 5 sets 8 reps hammer chest press 
> 3 sets 10 reps tricep pushdowns
> 3 sets 8 single leg presses on machine
> 
> Spent!


That’s a lot of volume!

----------


## David LoPan

Sounds like you have earned a bucket Popeyes Chicken, Dirty Rice, and fries. Just kidding, keep up the hard work. I would have a hard time living in Louisiana and not eating all the great food there.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Sounds like you have earned a bucket Popeyes Chicken, Dirty Rice, and fries. Just kidding, keep up the hard work. I would have a hard time living in Louisiana and not eating all the great food there.


you have no idea!!! its carnival time, so there are king cakes and booze everywhere right now!

i am actually heading to Mississippi in a few to head out deer hunting and make some moonshine with some buds!

----------


## RaginCajun

> That’s a lot of volume!


my fat ass has to make up for my diet somehow this weekend! ha!

----------


## David LoPan

> you have no idea!!! its carnival time, so there are king cakes and booze everywhere right now!
> 
> i am actually heading to Mississippi in a few to head out deer hunting and make some moonshine with some buds!


You suck. I need some deer meet. Didn't get shit this year, way to hot. My army buddy is in town that grew up in Alexandra / Pineville and is going to make me some homemade gumbo. I can't wait for mud bug time. Getting close 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## MuscleScience

> you have no idea!!! its carnival time, so there are king cakes and booze everywhere right now!
> 
> i am actually heading to Mississippi in a few to head out deer hunting and make some moonshine with some buds!


I want to go :-(

----------


## RaginCajun

> You suck. I need some deer meet. Didn't get shit this year, way to hot. My army buddy is in town that grew up in Alexandra / Pineville and is going to make me some homemade gumbo. I can't wait for mud bug time. Getting close 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Those are rednecks up there! Haha! Yeah crawfish should be good this year but will be expensive as shit with lent early this year

----------


## RaginCajun

> I want to go :-(


Should have packed a bag!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just crushed a workout:

10 sets 10 reps 45lb kettle swings
9 sets 10 reps calf raises
6 sets 10 reps chest machine flys
5 sets Pyramid style (10,8,6,4,4) of single legged push press

Spent!

----------


## David LoPan

While you were out all day hunting, I was hangout 200 yards down the road from. Where you paid to sleep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> While you were out all day hunting, I was hangout 200 yards down the road from. Where you paid to sleep
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


damn, i want to put that in my freezer!

----------


## RaginCajun

went back to the gym this evening and did some cardio. did 15 minutes walking on the treadmill on an incline, and did 30 minutes on the bike.

----------


## David LoPan

> went back to the gym this evening and did some cardio. did 15 minutes walking on the treadmill on an incline, and did 30 minutes on the bike.


Wide awake and thinking about going to the gym. I forgot when tren is totally in the system you body does not need sleep.

My wife's counter part said next season come to his house. Said, just open a window and take down as many deer as I want and during my son. Son can take the buck but I like the dimie meat. They are messing with his wife's flowers and garden. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wide awake and thinking about going to the gym. I forgot when tren is totally in the system you body does not need sleep.
> 
> My wife's counter part said next season come to his house. Said, just open a window and take down as many deer as I want and during my son. Son can take the buck but I like the dimie meat. They are messing with his wife's flowers and garden. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


never tried tren before, and may not as i have a hard time sleeping as it is

sounds like a great place!

----------


## RaginCajun

went in and did 20 minutes on the treadmill and 15 minutes of HIT cardio on the bike. may do some more this evening, we will see how the day goes.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 more minutes of cardio, 25 on the treadmill on incline and 15 on the bike. Time to grub down!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence!

5 sets 8 reps 225 lb deadlifts
5 sets 8 reps hammer chest press 
5 sets 8 reps single legged glute isolation, each leg
5 sets 8 reps pulldowns

Dealing with some bicep tendinitis on both sides, mainly right. Trying to stretch them out but feels like rocks in my bicep and its tight as hell

----------


## MuscleScience

> Pissed some excellence!
> 
> 5 sets 8 reps 225 lb deadlifts
> 5 sets 8 reps hammer chest press 
> 5 sets 8 reps single legged glute isolation, each leg
> 5 sets 8 reps pulldowns
> 
> Dealing with some bicep tendinitis on both sides, mainly right. Trying to stretch them out but feels like rocks in my bicep and it’s tight as hell


Damn man, that is a badass workout. I might hit some dead’s tomorrow actually.

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes of HIT cardio on the bike, some lacrosse ball rolling , some stretching, and some mountain climbers

----------


## RaginCajun

forgot to post my workout earlier, it sucked as i feel sick today. you fvckers got me sick!

workout:

5 sets 10 reps leg extensions
3 sets 10 reps pulldowns
6 sets 10 reps calf raises
3 sets 10 reps TRX pushups

battling something over here, not sure what it is. have diarrhea and feel terrible. will be resting until i feel like me again

----------


## RaginCajun

Still under the weather some but feeling a wee bit better. Down to 190.8 lbs today, think some is water but I will take it. Did 25 minutes on the bike today at the gym. Heading to the parents crib for crawfish now, woo hoo!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout!!!

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10
Set 4: 45 lb × 10
Set 5: 45 lb × 10
Set 6: 45 lb × 10
Set 7: 45 lb × 10
Set 8: 45 lb × 10

Calf Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20
Set 3: 90 lb × 20
Set 4: 90 lb × 20

T Bar Row
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 8
Set 4: 140 lb × 8

Notes: Vertical row machine

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 85 lb × 10
Set 2: 85 lb × 10
Set 3: 85 lb × 10

Lunge (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 18 lb × 10
Set 2: 18 lb × 10
Set 3: 18 lb × 10

Legs are on fire!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio on the treadmill, then stretched.

----------


## RaginCajun

Should have probably slept in but went in and did 15 minutes of rowing, 5-7 minutes of jump roping, and stretched. Definitely feeling yesterdays workout, lil sore today. My stamina is slowly ramping up over these past few weeks which is what I was shooting for with all the reps and sets, legs are actually feeling a wee bit better. 

Seems some in the competition thread do not want to see my workouts so Ill just post them in here and see them at the finish line!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio on the bike, so about an hour of cardio for the day.

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a dead workout so to speak. After deadlifts, I was spent. My legs are tired, a full rest day is in order for tomorrow and no cardio this evening. 
Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 8
Set 2: 245 lb × 6
Set 3: 275 lb × 4
Set 4: 275 lb × 4

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10
Set 4: 70 lb × 10

glute isolation
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 55 lb × 10
Set 3: 55 lb × 10

Notes: Single leg, each

Pectoral Fly
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

rear delt fly
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Slept in today, and weight isnt moving from two weeks ago. Stuck at 192 and I have been busting my ass! Was going to take a rest day but fuck it, need to go do some cardio. I dont even feel like Im eating enough and maintaining the same weight. Constant battle!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 minutes on bike
50 jumping jacks
50 crunches
1 min jump rope 
1 min plank
25 crunches each, right and left sides
1 min jump rope 
25 reverse crunches 
10 burpees
25 bicycle crunches
1 min jump rope 
2 30 sec lying leg raise
50 Russian twists with 15lb ball
1 min jump rope 
5 minutes on bike

Took about 35 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

5 minutes warmup on bike

Leg Press
Set 1: 240 lb × 10
Set 2: 300 lb × 10
Set 3: 300 lb × 10

Notes: Machine

hammer chest press
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

T Bar Row
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 8

Notes: Machine 

Leg Extension
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 10
Set 3: 140 lb × 10

Lateral Raise
Set 1: 18 lb × 5
Set 2: 18 lb × 5
Set 3: 18 lb × 5

Notes: Each arm

Im spent and still not 100%.

----------


## RaginCajun

been tracking my calories burned on my apple watch, and seems like on days that i am not lifting, i am burning about 2400 cals. I do not wear the watch at night so not sure if the watch or health app is accounting for calories burned at rest or not. on days that i am lifting and exercising, it seems i am burning anywhere from 2,700 cals to 3,000 cals, again, not factoring in cals burned at rest, or so i think. i know i have been eating under the 2400 cals mark, been shooting for 2000 or less each day. i am not tracking/counting my cals as of now, just guessing, so i can fine tune this when i stall out for a period of time. will weigh in on Wednesday (if i remember to).

bout to down some pre-workout and hit the gym!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Chin Up
Set 1: 6 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps

Notes: Assisted chin-ups (80 lbs)

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 10
Set 4: 120 lb × 8

Front Squat
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 8
Set 4: 90 lb × 6
Set 5: 90 lb × 6

Shoulder Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 12
Set 3: 85 lb × 10
Set 4: 85 lb × 10

Notes: Machine 

Pullover 
Set 1: 40 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 40 lb × 8

Calf Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20
Set 3: 80 lb × 20

Arms and legs are shaking!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Workout 
> 
> Chin Up
> Set 1: 6 reps
> Set 2: 6 reps
> Set 3: 6 reps
> Set 4: 6 reps
> 
> Notes: Assisted chin-ups (80 lbs)
> ...


That’s one hell of a workout!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thats one hell of a workout!


I was spent man, drained after those front squats

----------


## MuscleScience

> I was spent man, drained after those front squats


I think I might just hit front squats on Wednesday after hearing that!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think I might just hit front squats on Wednesday after hearing that!


Get you some!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

55 minutes of cardio on the bike. Might go back later on as well

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill on incline. Upped my cals and carbs today, dont think I have been eating enough

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a killer workout and sore from Monday.

Workout:

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 12
Set 4: 60 lb × 10
Set 5: 60 lb × 10

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 10

Leg Press
Set 1: 300 lb × 8
Set 2: 300 lb × 8
Set 3: 300 lb × 6

Notes: Machine 

TRX Straps
Set 1: 0 lb × 10 low rows
Set 2: 0 lb × 10 chest press
Set 3: 0 lb × 10 bicep curls
Set 4: 0 lb × 10 tricep press
Set 5: 0 lb × 10 power pull 
Set 6: 0 lb × 8 hamstring curls

I'm spent, burnt!

----------


## RaginCajun

have to switch my diet up some, less fasting. i also think my body is too 'acidic' as my stomach has been a wreck for about a week now. going to drink some lemon water and grab some baking soda, as i think that should help out some. i mean i am blowing the rim off of the pot over here! 

weighed in at 191 lbs, so no real weight change in the past few weeks but i am getting stronger.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio. Wasnt the best but done nonetheless

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 20 min

Notes: 5-30 sec Sprints mixed in

Ab Roller
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 25 reps
Set 3: 25 reps

Notes: Ab machine

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Russian Twist
Set 1: 25 reps
Set 2: 25 reps
Set 3: 25 reps
Set 4: 25 reps

Notes: With 12lb ball

Plank
Set 1: 1 min

Abs - Side Cable Pulls
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

30 more minutes of cardio, 7 minutes rowing and the rest on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Rowing
Set 1: 3 min

Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 10
Set 3: 225 lb × 10

Notes: Used step in barbell thing

Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8

Notes: Dumbbells , slow and controlled

Leg Extension
Set 1: 130 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 10

T Bar Row
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 8

Notes: Machine

Was completely dead afterwards. First time in a while doing dumbbells on incline, still felt weird in my left chest and right shoulder. Looking a little leaner/cut muscle wise, can start to see that I have muscles under this fat!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike, some rubber band work, and calves

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes in the gym, 20 on the treadmill walking, 10 on the bike, and 5 on the rowing machine, then stretched for the rest of the time. 

Was under 190 this morning but Im pretty sure its water loss. Hope to be under 190 towards the end of this week!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing excellence over here!

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min
Notes: Warmup

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 8
Set 3: 225 lb × 6
Set 4: 225 lb × 6

Notes: Smith machine

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 85 lb × 10
Set 2: 85 lb × 10
Set 3: 85 lb × 10

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 80 lb × 12
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Notes: Overhead

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10
Set 4: 60 lb × 10
Set 5: 60 lb × 10

Calf Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20
Set 3: 80 lb × 20
Set 4: 80 lb × 20

Right shoulder was bothersome. Felt stronger, especially on legs and kettle swings. Wish they had a bigger kettle, only goes up to 60lbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the treadmill and some stretching. Eating like a madman!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes in the gym, 30 on the bike, some jump rope, some ab roll outs, and some rubberband work. First time in my life I have worked out on Mardi Gras day! Heading to a friends house now to boil up some mud bugs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Felt a lil sluggish today, muscles felt fatigued.

Workout:

Rowing
Set 1: 3 min

Front Squat
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 8
Set 4: 100 lb × 6

Calf Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20
Set 3: 90 lb × 20

hammer chest press
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 8
Set 3: 80 lb × 8

Leg Extension
Set 1: 130 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 10
Set 3: 130 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout No 2

Cycling
Set 1: 10 min

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 6

single leg glute press
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 8
Set 3: 60 lb × 8

Notes: Each leg

Front Raise
Set 1: 18 lb × 8

Lateral Raise
Set 1: 10 lb × 17

Crunch
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps

Notes: Ab machine

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on my bike trainer

----------


## RaginCajun

Went camping over the weekend. Hiked fasted for 2 hours straight, ended up with about 8 miles total yesterday. Today, did 3 miles fasted, give or take about an hour. 

I think we have about 4-5 weeks left to the competition and I need to step it up! Diet will get tighter!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence this AM!

Workout:

Rowing
Set 1: 3 min

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 140 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 160 lb × 10

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 170 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 8

Calf Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20
Set 3: 90 lb × 20

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 115 lb × 12
Set 2: 135 lb × 10
Set 3: 135 lb × 8

Notes: smith machine 

Im definitely sore from the weekend hiking, especially my shin splints. I hiked in some old shoes so guessing that is the culprit in the shin splints. Will be doing some cardio later on!

----------


## RaginCajun

65 minutes of cardio on the bike. Felt good this morning, could have went longer but had to go. Will get some more in later on cutting and weed eating the yard. High of 83 today, just a month ago it was 30!

----------


## RaginCajun

I really pushed it today! Another hour and 40 minutes of cardio. Weedeated, push mowed the grass, and put out some weed and feed fertilizer. Thats 2 hours and 45 minutes today of cardio, Im spent!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I really pushed it today! Another hour and 40 minutes of cardio. Weedeated, push mowed the grass, and put out some weed and feed fertilizer. That’s 2 hours and 45 minutes today of cardio, I’m spent!


Pissing excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pissing excellence!


Hell yeah kimosabi!

----------


## RaginCajun

Got in 20 minutes of cardio, some stretching, and some rubber band work, about 45 minutes total. I am feeling yesterdays workout, legs are fried.

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 30 minutes of cardio in, bike and rowing machine

----------


## RaginCajun

Played golf yesterday, definitely need to practice! Didnt even keep score but did find my swing towards the end.

Today, hit the levee by the Mississippi River where the wind was kicking my ass!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, chased some cows for cardio, it was nuts!

Today:

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 3 min

Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 10
Set 3: 225 lb × 6

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 12
Set 2: 60 lb × 12
Set 3: 60 lb × 12

Leg Extension
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 10
Set 3: 190 lb × 6

hammer chest press
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 8

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 12

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout number two

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Rowing
Set 1: 10 min

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Crunch
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps
Set 3: 50 reps

Russian Twist
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps
Set 3: 50 reps

Notes: With 12 lb med ball

Some stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike at the gym. Wanted to do more but got there late and was starving!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence!

Workout:

Rowing
Set 1: 3 min

Good Morning
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10

Notes: Right shoulder bothersome so kept weight light

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 155 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 8
Set 3: 205 lb × 6

Had pain in left hip when at the bottom of my squat, need to address this.

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 50 lb × 20
Set 2: 50 lb × 20
Set 3: 50 lb × 20

Notes: Single leg (10 reps each)

----------


## RaginCajun

48 minutes of cardio, cut the grass in the 83 degree weather, had a nice sweat going. Need to get a new mower!

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minutes of rowing
10 minutes on the treadmill on an incline
10 minutes jump rope (1 min jump 1 min rest)
10 minutes on bike
And some stretching 

My hammies are sooooo tight from doing good mornings yesterday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a shitty workout this morning, just felt dead. Lot on my mind and maybe need to carb up some. Freaking weight has not moved from 188-189 lbs in a while.

----------


## RaginCajun

Need more rest but did manage a nice 1.5-2 hr slow stalk through the woods this morning. Was stalking for wild hogs, didnt see any but did see about 30 deer.

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil road bike ride!

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10
Set 4: 60 lb × 10

hammer chest press
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 5
Set 3: 100 lb × 4

Notes: 90 lbs on each side

single leg glute press
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 55 lb × 8
Set 3: 55 lb × 8

Notes: Each leg

Lateral Raise
Set 1: 10 lb × 12
Set 2: 10 lb × 10

Notes: Side

Front Raise
Set 1: 10 lb × 10
Set 2: 10 lb × 10

Crunch
Set 1: 75 reps
Set 2: 50 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout No 2

Cycling
Set 1: 40 min

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 8

Notes: Each arm

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 12
Set 3: 70 lb × 12

Bicep Cable Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 20 minutes on the treadmill on an incline, some stretching, and some Russian twists.

----------


## zaggahamma

what's your BODY FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????

----------


## RaginCajun

> what's your BODY FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


Oh damn Sup Zagga!!!

How you been man?

Bodyfat, not sure but lower than it was in December!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout No 2

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 20 min

Notes: On various different inclines

Rowing
Set 1: 10 min

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Crunch
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 6 min

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10
Set 4: 60 lb × 10
Set 5: 60 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 10
Set 3: 200 lb × 8

T Bar Row
Set 1: 140 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 8

Calf Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout number two 

Cycling
Set 1: 15 min

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 90 lb × 6

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 12

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 8

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 115 lb × 12
Set 2: 115 lb × 12

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oh damn Sup Zagga!!!
> 
> How you been man?
> 
> Bodyfat, not sure but lower than it was in December!


good good

good to see u still killin it!

----------


## RaginCajun

> good good
> 
> good to see u still killin it!


Killing it more than ever!

Joined that competition in the lounge, Diesel drug me into it and so glad he did. Kind of relit the fire so to speak. 

Glad to hear you are good man! Looks like your dog is still eating good, haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 35 minutes on the bike at the gym. Body is sore and tired today

----------


## RaginCajun

another 45 minutes in the gym. 10 minutes of rowing, 20 on the bike, some stretching and adductor/abductor work. Feeling sluggish today, about to maul some food so maybe that will help. May need a rest day tomorrow but not really feeling sore, feeling more run down. Hopefully this big plate of general tsos will help, haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

DC Workout A

Rowing
Set 1: 5 min

Calf Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 60

Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 55 lb × 12

Notes: Dumbbells 

Hammer Strength Press
Set 1: 60 lb × 17

Decline Bench Press
Set 1: 135 lb × 18

Notes: Smith machine 

Front Rack Chins
Set 1: 0 lb × 12

Notes: Body weight 

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 20

Close Grip Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 12

Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 20

T Bar Row
Set 1: 100 lb × 17

Notes: Machine

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 95 lb × 20

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 20

Did an old dog crap routine, man, it was tough! My arms and back are so pumped right now!

----------


## zaggahamma

Kill it

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 20 min

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 65 lb × 10
Set 2: 65 lb × 10
Set 3: 65 lb × 10

Single Leg Kettle Bell Deadlift
Set 1: 18 lb × 8
Set 2: 18 lb × 8

Notes: Each leg

Kettle Clean N Press
Set 1: 28 lb × 8
Set 2: 28 lb × 8

Notes: Each arm

Leg Extension
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 160 lb × 10

Elliptical 
Set 1: 5 min

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10

hammer chest press
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 10

Notes: Drop set

Sauna and steam!

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 1

Rowing
Set 1: 4 min

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10
Set 4: 90 lb × 5
Set 5: 90 lb × 4
Set 6: 90 lb × 4

Bench Press
Set 1: 55 lb × 6
Set 2: 55 lb × 6
Set 3: 65 lb × 4
Set 4: 65 lb × 4
Set 5: 65 lb × 4
Set 6: 65 lb × 3

Notes: Dumbbells. Right shoulder feels funny so didnt go heavy weights 

Chin Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 5 reps

Notes: Assisted chins - 80lbs. Total 50 reps

Shoulder Press
Set 1: 120 lb × 4
Set 2: 140 lb × 3
Set 3: 140 lb × 3
Set 4: 140 lb × 3

Notes: Machine

Cable Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 6
Set 2: 120 lb × 6
Set 3: 120 lb × 6

Found some workouts on the Strong app. This week will be Layne Norton's PHAT training. Time to switch it up some!

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 2 workout

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Squat
Set 1: 135 lb × 6
Set 2: 225 lb × 3
Set 3: 225 lb × 3
Set 4: 225 lb × 3
Set 5: 225 lb × 3
Set 6: 225 lb × 3

Notes: Smith machine 

Seated Leg Curl
Set 1: 70 lb × 15
Set 2: 65 lb × 15
Set 3: 60 lb × 15

Leg Extension
Set 1: 120 lb × 15
Set 2: 110 lb × 15
Set 3: 100 lb × 15

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 40 lb × 8

Standing Calf Raises
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 reps
Set 4: 12 reps
Set 5: 12 reps

Notes: Each leg no weight

Hack Squat
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 180 lb × 10

Notes: Had 2 45s on each side on the back squat machine

Romanian Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 5
Set 2: 225 lb × 5

I'm spent, freaking spent!

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 3

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Barbell Row
Set 1: 135 lb × 6
Set 2: 185 lb × 3
Set 3: 175 lb × 3
Set 4: 175 lb × 3
Set 5: 175 lb × 3
Set 6: 175 lb × 3

Notes: Smith machine 

Chin Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Notes: Assisted chin ups, 50 total reps

Machine Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8
Set 3: 120 lb × 8

Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10

Notes: 45 on each side

Shoulder Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 8
Set 3: 25 lb × 8

That was yesterdays workout. Was supposed to take a rest day yesterday but misread the program. Wil take today off from weights as I am sore and tight as hell. Will need to stretch and do some cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 4

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 5
Set 2: 225 lb × 5
Set 3: 245 lb × 5
Set 4: 245 lb × 5
Set 5: 245 lb × 5

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8

Romanian Deadlift
Set 1: 245 lb × 5
Set 2: 245 lb × 5
Set 3: 245 lb × 5
Set 4: 245 lb × 5
Set 5: 245 lb × 5

Notes: Same deadlifts as before, with step in bar and wrist straps

Leg Extension
Set 1: 110 lb × 15
Set 2: 110 lb × 15

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 40

Needed that rest day, pissed some excellence today!

----------


## RaginCajun

An hour of cardio, weedeated and push mowed the grass. Definitely feeling it!

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 5
Saturday, March 17, 2018 at 8:51 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Bench Press
Set 1: 135 lb × 6
Set 2: 185 lb × 4
Set 3: 185 lb × 4
Set 4: 185 lb × 4
Set 5: 195 lb × 3
Set 6: 195 lb × 3

Notes: Flat bench - Smith machine. First time on bench in a long time, shoulder felt good!

Cable Flyes
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 5
Set 2: 90 lb × 5

Notes: 90 lb on each side. Damn right shoulder acted up on here, felt like it almost popped in and out of place

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 20 lb × 10
Set 3: 20 lb × 10

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10

Crunch
Set 1: 50 reps
https://strong.app.link/7GCD2LVumL

----------


## RaginCajun

90 minutes of cardio on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 1

Rowing
Set 1: 3 min

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 80 lb × 5
Set 2: 80 lb × 5
Set 3: 80 lb × 5
Set 4: 80 lb × 5
Set 5: 80 lb × 5
Set 6: 80 lb × 5

Bench Press
Set 1: 185 lb × 3
Set 2: 185 lb × 3
Set 3: 185 lb × 3
Set 4: 185 lb × 3
Set 5: 185 lb × 3
Set 6: 185 lb × 3

Notes: Flat bench smith machine. Went slow, made it hurt!

Chin Up
Set 1: 50 reps

Notes: Assisted chins, 50 total reps

Shoulder Press
Set 1: 130 lb × 3
Set 2: 130 lb × 3
Set 3: 130 lb × 3
Set 4: 130 lb × 3

Notes: Machine

Cable Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Exercise Ball Crunch
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps

Notes: Medicine ball 4lbs throws on decline bench

Im spent! Saw some muscles popping when doing shoulder press, fired me up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 50 minutes of cardio on the bike at the gym

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 2

Cycle 5 minutes 

Squat
Set 1: 135 lb × 7
Set 2: 225 lb × 3
Set 3: 225 lb × 3
Set 4: 235 lb × 3
Set 5: 235 lb × 3
Set 6: 235 lb × 3

Notes: Smith machine 

Hack Squat
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 180 lb × 10

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 8
Set 3: 60 lb × 8

Seated Leg Curl
Set 1: 70 lb × 15
Set 2: 60 lb × 15
Set 3: 50 lb × 15

Leg Extension
Set 1: 110 lb × 15
Set 2: 110 lb × 15

Standing Calf Raises
Set 1: 30 reps
Set 2: 30 reps

Notes: 90 lbs

Didn't do deadlifts today, knee was bothersome after hitting squats. I'm spent, pushed it good, almost threw up!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes on the treadmill and 20 on the bike

Legs are fried!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes in the gym, 5 on rowing machine and 40 on the bike. Stretched for the rest of the time and need to stretch more, sore as all get out!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike and 5 on the rowing machine

High carb day

----------


## RaginCajun

PHAT Day 3

Rowing
Set 1: 3 min

Barbell Row
Set 1: 175 lb × 3
Set 2: 175 lb × 3
Set 3: 175 lb × 3
Set 4: 175 lb × 3
Set 5: 175 lb × 3
Set 6: 175 lb × 3

Notes: Smith machine

Chin Up
Set 1: 50 reps

Notes: Assisted chins. 50 reps assisted still hurts!

Machine Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8
Set 3: 120 lb × 10

Notes: T-bar like

Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10

Notes: 45 each side

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 115 lb × 8
Set 2: 85 lb × 10

Notes: Tried dumbbells but couldnt press up, right shoulder having all kinds of issues?

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10


Damn right shoulder is bothersome! May need to ice it or double up with on some aleve. Other than that, continuing to piss the excellence!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening, did 35 minutes of cardio.

Today: PHAT Day 4

Rowing
Set 1: 10 min

Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 5
Set 2: 225 lb × 5
Set 3: 245 lb × 5
Set 4: 265 lb × 5
Set 5: 265 lb × 5

Notes: Step in bar

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 8
Set 3: 60 lb × 8

Seated Leg Curl
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 12

Leg Extension
Set 1: 110 lb × 15
Set 2: 120 lb × 12
Set 3: 130 lb × 12

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 38
Set 2: 70 lb × 30

----------


## RaginCajun

Reviewed some of my old posts from years ago, and seems I need to do more cardio.

41 minutes of cardio, 2.58 miles 

First outdoor run in a loooooong time

Legs will be hurting!

Plan on hitting the gym sometime later on

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout


Cycling
Set 1: 13 min

Did the 3 exercises in a circuit 10-9-8......

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 9
Set 3: 60 lb × 8
Set 4: 60 lb × 7
Set 5: 60 lb × 6
Set 6: 60 lb × 5
Set 7: 60 lb × 4
Set 8: 60 lb × 3
Set 9: 60 lb × 2
Set 10: 60 lb × 1

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 8 reps
Set 4: 7 reps
Set 5: 6 reps
Set 6: 5 reps
Set 7: 4 reps
Set 8: 3 reps
Set 9: 2 reps
Set 10: 1 rep

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 9
Set 3: 0 lb × 8
Set 4: 0 lb × 7
Set 5: 0 lb × 6
Set 6: 0 lb × 5
Set 7: 0 lb × 4
Set 8: 0 lb × 3
Set 9: 0 lb × 2
Set 10: 0 lb × 1

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 80 lb × 5
Set 2: 80 lb × 5
Set 3: 80 lb × 5
Set 4: 80 lb × 5
Set 5: 80 lb × 5

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 15 min

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 6
Set 2: 225 lb × 5
Set 3: 245 lb × 4

Notes: Smith machine

single leg glute press
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 12

Notes: Each leg

Leg Extension
Set 1: 110 lb × 15
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 130 lb × 10

Lying Leg Curls
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Just didnt have it this morning. Legs are sore as shit from running yesterday morning. Feel sluggish

----------


## RaginCajun

Took the bike for an evening stroll, 30 minutes.

----------


## RaginCajun

Preworkout

1/2 cup oats
Scoop of protein
Lil honey and cinnamon 
Coffee with sugar free creamer

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to some CrossFit type workout.

Warmup, 2 rounds:

400m (1/4 mile) jog
10 kettle swings (60lbs)
10 burpees 

Workout, 5 rounds:

400m (1/4 mile) jog
15 dumbbell thrusters (15lbs)
15 push-ups 
10 kettle swings (50lbs)

Took me an hour, dripping with sweat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Post workout was:

some egg whites, one whole egg, low carb wrap, lil cheese, salsa, turkey sausage breakfast patty, and sour cream

----------


## RaginCajun

2 slices Daves killer bread, 4 oz turkey, jalapeño mustard, and some greens on it sammy

And some smoked almonds

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of cardio, 30 on the treadmill and 30 on the bike, and did 10 minutes of stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

Another hour of cardio, 45 on the bike and 15 on the treadmill

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 6
Set 3: 275 lb × 3

Back didn't feel 100% after that last set. Not hurt but felt something

Notes: Smith machine

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Box Step Ups
Set 1: 18 lb × 10
Set 2: 18 lb × 10
Set 3: 18 lb × 10

Notes: 10 reps each leg

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 115 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 8
Set 3: 115 lb × 8

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio on bike at the gym

Need to hydrate!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hour of walking by the river, guess about 3 or so miles

----------


## RaginCajun

My Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 6

Notes: Smith machine

T Bar Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 14
Set 2: 150 lb × 10

Notes: Vertical row machine

Leg Extension
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10

Crunch
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 115 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 8

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12

----------


## RaginCajun

My workout:

3x12 8lb decline bench ab ball throws
5 minutes on the bike
1/4 mile jog
Set of tricep extensions 90lb
Set of seated rows 120lb
1/4 mile jog
Set of tricep extensions 90lb
Set of seated rows 120lb
1/4 mile jog
Set of tricep extensions 90lb
Set of seated rows 120lb
1/4 mile jog

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes on the treadmill walking and 20 minutes on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

man, tried some new preworkout this morning. took one scoop, didn't feel anything so took another half scoop. holy tit balls, i felt like a crackhead and really could not workout or do cardio! did 30 minutes in the gym this morning but it was terrible! will be trying a half scoop next go round! hate that feeling!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Friday, April 6, 2018 at 7:28 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 21 reps

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 20

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 15

Leg Extension
Set 1: 160 lb × 15

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 70 lb × 8

Kettle Row
Set 1: 40 lb × 8

Kettle Bell Thrusters
Set 1: 25 lb × 8

Calf Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 30

Rubberband work:
Rotator cuff 2x10
Shoulder press 2x10
Tricep ext 2x12
Chest press 2x10

Done. Pretty much took no break or 30 sec break between each exercise, and did as many reps as I felt comfortable. Having some discomfort deep in my right hip that goes towards the back where the hip bone is. Dunno what it is?

----------


## RaginCajun

Down to 186.4 lbs today, so moving in the right direction again and I feel like Im doing half the work I was doing a few weeks ago. Diet has tightened up some but still needing to eat more green veggies. I planted some spinach and lettuce, so hoping that will motivate me to eat more since Im growing it. Going to be planting some tomatoes today, so hoping to have fresh organic veggies straight out of the backyard! 

Pre workout: 2.5 scoops of protein, 1/2 cup of oats, 2 tsp milled flax seed, and almond milk. 

1/2 scoop of preworkout (my protein powder has some caffeine in it so dont want to crack out again, haha)

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 10 min

Leg Press
Set 1: 360 lb × 8
Set 2: 360 lb × 8

Bent Over Row
Set 1: 80 lb × 15
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 110 lb × 8

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 15

Notes: Went light and slow

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 5 min

Barbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 12

Notes: Smith machine

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 8

Done

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes on the bike at the gym

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10 min

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 3 min, 30 sec

Notes: 1/4 mile run

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps

Russian Twist
Set 1: 50 reps with 12 lb ball

Jump Rope 1
Set 1: 1 min

Medicine Ball Overhead Wall Throws
Set 1: 12 lb × 30

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 3 min, 30 sec

Notes: 1/4 mile

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps

Russian Twist
Set 1: 50 reps with 12 lb ball

Jump Rope 1
Set 1: 1 min

Medicine Ball Overhead Wall Throws
Set 1: 12 lb × 30

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 3 min, 15 sec

Notes: 1/4 mile

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps

Russian Twist
Set 1: 50 reps

Notes: With 12 lb ball

Jump Rope 1
Set 1: 1 min

Medicine Ball Overhead Wall Throws
Set 1: 12 lb × 30

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 3 min, 15 sec

Notes: 1/4 mile

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps

Russian Twist
Set 1: 50 reps with 12 lb ball

Jump Rope 1
Set 1: 1 min

Medicine Ball Overhead Wall Throws
Set 1: 12 lb × 30

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

----------


## RaginCajun

An hour of cardio

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes on elliptical then lacrosse ball rolling

----------


## zaggahamma

> workout:
> 
> Cycling
> set 1: 10 min
> 
> treadmill 1
> set 1: 3 min, 30 sec
> 
> notes: 1/4 mile run
> ...


gettin it!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> gettin it!!!!!!!!!


Yessssssssssssss sir!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hour of jogging/walking outside, and then 20 minutes on the bike at the gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Elliptical 
Set 1: 5 min

Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 10

Notes: Hex bar

Barbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 145 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 4

Notes: Smith machine 

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Leg Extension
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 160 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 20 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes at the gym, 10 minutes of biking and the rest spent on stretching and ball rolling. My left forearm and right shoulder are really tight in an uncomfortable way. Will be laying off of them until next week. Taking Aleve but it doesnt seem to help any with the inflammation

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely a de-load week for me as left forearm and right shoulder are both very tight. Left forearm feels uncomfortable, can feel the tight tendon or muscle that is inflamed. Did go in and do a lil cardio and stretched this morning. Plan on doing some cardio tomorrow, hoping to be back lifting on Monday

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did 30 minutes on the bike, stretching, rolling, 6 minutes rowing, few light single leg extensions, and some abs. Still having lots of tightness in the same areas.

----------


## RaginCajun

Said fuck it and had a good workout this morning. 

Workout:

20 minutes cycling 
3 sets of 20 reps, sledgehammer on tire
3 sets of 20 reps with each arm, jabbing the punching bag
2 sets of 10 each leg kicking the punching bag (I need to work on balance)
3 sets of tire flips across the gym

Left forearm still tight as hell but I said the hell with it. Wish I had a punching bag in my gym at home, visiting a different anytime fitness today

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout
Monday, April 16, 2018 at 3:56 PM

Cycling
Set 1: 10 min

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Notes: 110 lb assisted for first 3 sets then moved it to 160 lbs for the final 2 sets. 

Leg Extension
Set 1: 200 lb × 5
Set 2: 200 lb × 5
Set 3: 200 lb × 5
Set 4: 200 lb × 5
Set 5: 200 lb × 5

Jump Rope 1
Set 1: 1 min
Set 2: 1 min
Set 3: 1 min
Set 4: 1 min
Set 5: 1 min

Russian Twist
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps
Set 3: 50 reps
Set 4: 50 reps
Set 5: 50 reps

Notes: 15lb med ball

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps


Twas a good one. Still feeling tightness but just trucked through it. Might try some magnesium again but my body just wont loosen up! Even had a massage over the weekend, nada!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the treadmill, 20 walking and 10 jogging. Foam rolled some, youch, my legs were hurting! I need to do it more. I also rolled my back and shoulders, felt like speed bumps all over the place!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening, I washed and spray waxed my truck, big mistake! It took me almost 2 hours to finish waxing it, arms and shoulders are sore and tight as all get out.

This morning, hit 30 minutes of fasted cardio ok the treadmill walking. I didnt sleep well last night or the past bunch of nights, not sure whats going on. After driving all day today, Ill be hitting some more cardio, cutting the grass. Hope I sleep better tonight as Im tired as hell

----------


## RaginCajun

my body feels wrecked, arms and shoulders are tight as hell. i went in and foam rolled and stretched good but i am still really tight. feels like inflammation all throughout my body. i want to get back in the gym and lift again! going to be taking the rest of the week off in regards to upper body and focus on cardio and diet. suppose to be playing golf on Saturday so trying to heal up some before then, can't be losing to my little brothers!

----------


## RaginCajun

So much for taking it easy.

Did 3 miles of jogging, 100 push-ups and 100 jumping jacks.

Starting taking some magnesium citrate and feel a little better. Maybe Im deficient in it, going to take two 100mgs pills a day and see what happens

----------


## zaggahamma

> my body feels wrecked, arms and shoulders are tight as hell. i went in and foam rolled and stretched good but i am still really tight. feels like inflammation all throughout my body. i want to get back in the gym and lift again! going to be taking the rest of the week off in regards to upper body and focus on cardio and diet. suppose to be playing golf on Saturday so trying to heal up some before then, can't be losing to my little brothers!


how was the game

is magnesium citrate the ingredient in vodka?

----------


## RaginCajun

> how was the game
> 
> is magnesium citrate the ingredient in vodka?


Game was fun but we all didnt play too well. It went 95,95,99, and me 100! I lost! 

Not sure if I ate something bad or what but I have been throwing up since 12 last night and havent slept a wink. I feel so tired and weak right now. Not sure what happened but I feel like death!

----------


## zaggahamma

sorry bro

get better soon

be lookin for general tso post

----------


## RaginCajun

> sorry bro
> 
> get better soon
> 
> be lookin for general tso post


Thanks bud!

Dont know what it was, starting to feel better today. Lost over 7 pounds in two days, couldnt eat anything yesterday at all and having trouble today.

----------


## zaggahamma

maybe sick from shootin the 100?

----------


## RaginCajun

> maybe sick from shootin the 100?


Hahahaha maybe that is it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally starting to feel somewhat better today. Went in this morning and stretched, foam rolled, and did some rotator cuff exercises. Hopefully I can push it tomorrow!

----------


## RaginCajun

as y'all can see, my workouts are just not the same due to a lot of tightness in my upper body. i think it is bad bicep tendinitis and rotator cuff tightness. i tried soaking last night in epsom salts but still didn't really help. i need to cut my grass today so looks like i will not be able to lay off it. i continually try to stretch and everything and take anti-inflammatories but nothing works. not really stressed at all, so trying to figure it out. i may just need to lay off completely which will be hard to do. may need to try a good massage place, or perhaps some physical therapy or something. time will tell. did go in and stretch and do 30 minutes of cardio and calves. just mentally frustrating when you want to get after it!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Said F it and went in this morning, did 20 minutes of cardio, some back, rotator cuff work, and some single armed kb swings. Still tight as hell but not as bad as yesterday. Maybe those back extensions loosened something up? Dunno

----------


## RaginCajun

36 minutes on my road bike

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes on my road bike, and food prep done!

Have 12 100% grass fed beef burgers and 3 free range chicken boobies. That should get me pretty far this week to come.

----------


## Ernst

:0piss: excellence

----------


## RaginCajun

> excellence


Everyday I do!

----------


## RaginCajun

Down to 184.8 lbs today. Wasnt expecting that at all, was thinking more like 188, but Ill take it!

Heading to the gym now to catch a sweat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Elliptical- warmup
Set 1: 5 min, 30 sec

Stretch

3 Rounds - 3 exercises 

Jump Rope 1
Set 1: 1 min
Set 2: 1 min
Set 3: 45 sec

Squat (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: BW (−140 lb) × 10
Set 2: BW (−140 lb) × 10
Set 3: BW (−140 lb) × 10

3 Rounds - 4 Exercises 

Rowing
Set 1: 0.25 mi
Set 2: 0.25 mi
Set 3: 0.25 mi

Deadlift
Set 1: 185 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 10
Set 3: 185 lb × 10

Notes: Used Hex/trap bar and straps 

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 15
Set 2: 120 lb × 15
Set 3: 120 lb × 15

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of easy cardio on the bike. Cruised a nice easy pace in the woods

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10 min

Stretch 

4 Rounds - 4 Exercises

Treadmill
Set 1: 0.25 mi
Set 2: 0.25 mi
Set 3: 0.25 mi
Set 4: 0.25 mi

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 40 lb × 15
Set 2: 40 lb × 15
Set 3: 40 lb × 15
Set 4: 40 lb × 12

Notes: Overhead cable press

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 5
Set 3: 70 lb × 8
Set 4: 70 lb × 8

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 8
Set 3: 20 lb × 10
Set 4: 20 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil cardio and light legs this morning.

Weighted in at 183 lb today so maybe my metabolism is finally kicking in. I have been eating better and more routinely, thats probably the bigger factor. Been looking into MK-677, and trying to figure out which company. Also been looking into a possible cycle soon, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Man, I ate my ass of yesterday, appetite was off the charts! Ate 4 burgers on Daves Killer bread, 4! 

My arms, mainly in the shoulder joint/bicep area is still really really tight. Hate it! Went in and did a lil push workout to try to get some of the tightness out but didnt really help. Getting pretty aggravated with it

----------


## RaginCajun

Another hour of cardio, cut the grass

----------


## RaginCajun

Have been doing cardio and did lift over the weekend, forgot to log.

Friday morning , went in and stretched and did 20 minutes on the bike. Saturday, did an hour on the bike and lifted some, nothing heavy, also played some paintball. Paintball was pretty damn fun, those things hurt like hell! Yesterday, took the day off and relaxed some. May do something this evening, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence dis evening! Right shoulder/trap area is a lil tight, but felt good to move some weight around!


Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 11 min

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 20

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 150 lb × 8
Set 4: 190 lb × 6
Set 5: 230 lb × 6

Notes: Machine, not sure I could press that on a barbell

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 160 lb × 5
Set 2: 160 lb × 5
Set 3: 160 lb × 5

Leg Press
Set 1: 460 lb × 5
Set 2: 460 lb × 6
Set 3: 460 lb × 6

Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Notes: Hammer press machine

Pullover 
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 8
Set 3: 45 lb × 8

Notes: Dumbbell lying on bench

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 10 min

Notes: Walked

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 15 min

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Trap
Set 1: 65 lb × 10
Set 2: 65 lb × 8
Set 3: 65 lb × 10

single leg glute press
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10
Set 3: 0 lb × 10

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 10 min

Notes: Walking, on incline

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 45 minutes of cardio 

Weight is back up to 188

----------


## RaginCajun

Did cardio today, cut the grass. Was tired as hell today, need to get some good rest tonight

----------


## Obs

> Did cardio today, cut the grass. Was tired as hell today, need to get some good rest tonight


Maybe its in the air. 
I felt like hammered terd all day.
Hurting, slow, and tired for no reason.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Maybe its in the air. 
> I felt like hammered terd all day.
> Hurting, slow, and tired for no reason.


i did not sleep well the night before, maybe 3-4 hours of restless sleep.

my allergies are also kicking my ass!

----------


## RaginCajun

went in and caught a lil pump and sweat. still having tightness in my right shoulder, so no more weights this weekend. hoping to go play golf again with my brothers and step dad tomorrow. it should be a shit show and real fun! everyone is so competitive and we are all about the same, just takes one of us to be on that day, hoping it is me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Shot 91 today and could have shot under 90 if I could have made a few putts. I still have some work to do but felt good to whoop them!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 10 min

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 15
Set 2: 185 lb × 10
Set 3: 205 lb × 6

Notes: Smith machine

Calf Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 16
Set 2: 90 lb × 20
Set 3: 90 lb × 13

Leg Extension
Set 1: 180 lb × 6
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 180 lb × 6

Lying Leg Curls
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 12

Twas a good one!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of cardio on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of cardio, half on the bike, half on the treadmill. Legs are sore and tight from yesterday.

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 30 minutes of cardio, 5 minutes rowing and the rest on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Chest, tris, shoulders

Cycling
Set 1: 10 min

Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 5
Set 3: 185 lb × 4

Notes: Smith machine

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 60 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 8

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12
Set 3: 100 lb × 10

Military Press
Set 1: 85 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Notes: Shoulder press machine

Cycling
Set 1: 12 min

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of cardio and about 20 minutes of stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did a quick full body workout. Heading to the Cajun Riveria this weekend for a beer and fishing tournament, called Stouts and Trouts!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a hell of a weekend! Still trying to recoup. Went in and did a quick full body workout. Will be cutting the grass later so plenty of cardio later on!

----------


## RaginCajun

80 minutes of cardio, cutting and weed eating the grass

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence this morning!

Did 12 minutes in the bike, 10 minutes on the stair master, and 5 minutes on the rowing machine. May do some more cardio later on, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 45 minutes on the bike. Having truck trouble and needed to burn off some steam! Now having some wine and mexican food!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 5 min

Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 6
Set 2: 225 lb × 6
Set 3: 225 lb × 6

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 6
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 6

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 8

----------


## RaginCajun

Second 2 a day in a row! 

50 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Evening Workout
Thursday, May 24, 2018 at 6:20 PM

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 8

Shoulder Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8

Leg Extension
Set 1: 160 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 8
Set 3: 160 lb × 8

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Bicep Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 40 lb × 15
Set 2: 60 lb × 8

Cycling
Set 1: 48 min
https://strong.app.link/wg7JLHo2bN

----------


## RaginCajun

18 minutes of rowing and 15 on the bike. Threw in some deep stretching as well. 

Weight is steady at 185-186, need to step it up and also eat more veggies

----------


## RaginCajun

DC Workout A
Saturday, May 26, 2018 at 9:03 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 30 min

Hammer Strength Press
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 5

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 12
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 15

Deadlift
Set 1: 205 lb × 6
Set 2: 205 lb × 6
Set 3: 205 lb × 8

Notes: Hex bar, forgot my straps

Upright Barbell Row
Set 1: 80 lb × 6
Set 2: 80 lb × 6

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 12

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Notes: Overhead with rope

Cycling
Set 1: 6 min
https://strong.app.link/T7MgZmuHeN



Lil update pic

----------


## RaginCajun

80 minutes in the gym, 35 on the bike, 6 on the rowing machine, then stretched and did a few TRX strap exercises

----------


## David LoPan

looking good. I see you got over the crawfish and beer part of the year

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil cardio, just didnt have it today

----------


## Obs

Looking good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Thanks guys! Still have a ton of fat to get off!

65 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence!

Did a 1/2 Murph this morning 

1/2 mile jog

10 Rounds of the following:

5 assisted pull-ups 
10 push-ups 
15 air squats 

1/2 mile walk

Took 48 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio on the bike and some stretching. Im definitely sore from yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout
Saturday, June 2, 2018 at 9:29 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 16 min

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 130 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 6
Set 2: 130 lb × 6

Leg Extension
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 200 lb × 5

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 6

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 35 lb × 6
https://strong.app.link/UIiiixBiqN

----------


## RaginCajun

Took me 75 minutes to cut my grass in the heat, was soaked! I could taste the salt coming out of me.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes on my road bike, bout 10 miles

----------


## MuscleScience

> Took me 75 minutes to cut my grass in the heat, was soaked! I could taste the salt coming out of me.


I love working and sweeting like that. It’s crazy but i love yard work now. It was my least favorite thing in the world when I was a kid. Helped my GF around her house all weekend and enjoyed every second of it. She had to make me stop so she could get “her time,” with me  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I love working and sweeting like that. Its crazy but i love yard work now. It was my least favorite thing in the world when I was a kid. Helped my GF around her house all weekend and enjoyed every second of it. She had to make me stop so she could get her time, with me


Yeah I love getting in a great sweat! Helped a bud yesterday spray some fence lines, it was 96 yesterday and humid as hell, sweated like a stuck pig!

And yeah, you better give her hers, haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday 
Monday, June 4, 2018 at 7:08 AM

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 10 min

Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 4
Set 3: 185 lb × 4

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 165 lb × 10
Set 2: 205 lb × 8
Set 3: 225 lb × 6

Sledge Hammer
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Notes: Rubber sledge hammer slams. Need some gloves, rubber was tearing my calluss up!

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Notes: Standing

Cycling
Set 1: 6 min, 15 sec
https://strong.app.link/o3I2o9autN

----------


## RaginCajun

32 minutes of cardio on the bike at the gym. Mixed in 5 sprints, felt good!

----------


## Obs

> Monday 
> Monday, June 4, 2018 at 7:08 AM
> 
> Treadmill 1
> Set 1: 10 min
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> Set 1: 135 lb × 10
> Set 2: 185 lb × 4
> ...


Thats a cool app I could used that earlier this year

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thats a cool app I could used that earlier this year


I love it man!

So easy to plug in weights, has a timer for in between sets/reps, has a lot of pre-programmed workouts, and much more!

Check it out, I think I purchased it for $5, well worth it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Stretched

Cycling
Set 1: 25 min

Seated Calf Raise 
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20
Set 3: 90 lb × 20

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 15 reps

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Chest felt tired from yesterdays work.

Rubberband work for stretching and rotator cuffs.

https://strong.app.link/kPiIWbn8uN

----------


## RaginCajun

Wednesday 
Wednesday, June 6, 2018 at 6:28 AM

Rowing
Set 1: 3 min

Chin Up
Set 1: 4 reps
Set 2: 5 reps
Set 3: 5 reps

Notes: Body weight

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 5
Set 3: 160 lb × 4

Front Squat
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 8

Rotator Cuff Dumbbells
Set 1: 8 lb × 14
Set 2: 8 lb × 10

Side Lateral Raise
Set 1: 8 lb × 10
Set 2: 8 lb × 10

T Bar Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Notes: Vertical row machine
https://strong.app.link/91YKJQOKwN

Twas a quick one, did that in 30 minutes. Right shoulder area is very tight, need to stretch

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of cardio, cut the grass. Was sweating real good and still sweating! Also trying to fix up an herb garden with pallets, and will be trying to grow some more veggies to eat. Working on my compost heap as well, so I can have fresh soil when I make my raised beds for the fall. I have a rain barrel that I will be setting up to my gutter, then trying to figure out a way so that I can use that to self water the raised bed. Well, thats enough for now, peace and booty grease!

----------


## Obs

> 60 minutes of cardio, cut the grass. Was sweating real good and still sweating! Also trying to fix up an herb garden with pallets, and will be trying to grow some more veggies to eat. Working on my compost heap as well, so I can have fresh soil when I make my raised beds for the fall. I have a rain barrel that I will be setting up to my gutter, then trying to figure out a way so that I can use that to self water the raised bed. Well, that’s enough for now, peace and booty grease!


Buy a cheapo sump pump set up for a 3/4"garden hose fitting on the outlet.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Buy a cheapo sump pump set up for a 3/4"garden hose fitting on the outlet.


Trying to figure out which route I want to go. There are some battery operated pumps that hook directly up to the faucet, in which have timers on them. I plan on using as much rain water as possible (when I get my barrel set up). There are a shit ton of videos on you tube so trying to see what the best set up is for my small backyard. My backyard slopes some from my gutter, so hoping to use the slope to allow gravity to feed the bed (when constructed) and use some type of float switch or something like that to keep the water level consistent. Yes, I am nerding out on this, haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes in the gym

0.5 mile on treadmill, some stretching, 15 on the stair master, and 6 on the bike. Did some rubber band work as well to help stretch and loosen up.

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence this AM!

Early Morning Workout
Friday, June 8, 2018 at 7:19 AM

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 12 min

Notes: 1 mile

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: 50 reps

Notes: 140lbs assisted

Push Up
Set 1: 100 reps

Air Squat
Set 1: 150 reps

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 8 min, 45 sec

Notes: 1/2 mile

Took right under an hour, Im toast!

----------


## Obs

> Trying to figure out which route I want to go. There are some battery operated pumps that hook directly up to the faucet, in which have timers on them. I plan on using as much rain water as possible (when I get my barrel set up). There are a shit ton of videos on you tube so trying to see what the best set up is for my small backyard. My backyard slopes some from my gutter, so hoping to use the slope to allow gravity to feed the bed (when constructed) and use some type of float switch or something like that to keep the water level consistent. Yes, I am nerding out on this, haha!


I had a 100 year old well by my garden in excellent condition I was in the process of setting up when the ex wife left. I never even thought about it then my neighbor came over and said, "Hey Dummy... Well water."

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday, needed the rest.

Today rode my bike, did 14 miles in an hour. Fucking app updated and now it wont let me insert a pic, damn technology

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on my bike, just cruised to a buds a house and back

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 6 min

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10
Set 4: 60 lb × 10
Set 5: 60 lb × 10

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Air Squat
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Medicine Ball Overhead Wall Throws
Set 1: 12 lb × 10
Set 2: 12 lb × 10
Set 3: 12 lb × 10
Set 4: 12 lb × 10
Set 5: 12 lb x 10

Box Jumps
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Notes: 20in box
https://strong.app.link/17GEjsW5EN

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike at the gym

----------


## Obs

I been riding a bike every day in hopes of getting my quads to seperate and lean up. Don't judge me and dont tell anyone.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I been riding a bike every day in hopes of getting my quads to seperate and lean up. Don't judge me and dont tell anyone.


It can be our secret

Do some sprints on it. 30 seconds all out then rest 30-60 seconds

----------


## RaginCajun

12 minute mile on treadmill 
8 minutes stretching and foam rolling 
10 minutes on rowing machine, 1 mile

----------


## Obs

> It can be our secret
> 
> Do some sprints on it. 30 seconds all out then rest 30-60 seconds


I try that kinda sorta so does my gf. 
Since I started my focus on my legs they have stayed swollen. I couldn't keep up with you if my life depended on it though.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I try that kinda sorta so does my gf. 
> Since I started my focus on my legs they have stayed swollen. I couldn't keep up with you if my life depended on it though.


haha! it can really be taxing if you push it. i have clip in pedals so i can use my quads and hamstrings for propelling myself forward

shit man, if you look back in this thread, at one point i was averaging over 20 miles for an hour. trying to get back at that pace, need to work harder and find a group to ride with.

----------


## charger69

> I try that kinda sorta so does my gf. 
> Since I started my focus on my legs they have stayed swollen. I couldn't keep up with you if my life depended on it though.


Be careful of too much cardio. It can effect leg development. I had to cut back cardio for my legs to grow. HIIT does not seem to effect development. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Be careful of too much cardio. It can effect leg development. I had to cut back cardio for my legs to grow. HIIT does not seem to effect development. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I get my heart rate pounding a dump sweat like no gym will every day at work for hours straight amigo. Thats my job. Climbing up trees and carrying them 100 feet to 100 yards. I slow down when I stop sweating and my muscles cramp.

I only kid about cardio in the elliptical, treadmill, running sense. I am fuckerd now. I have 300,000lbs of tree to move asap and I gotta hire some guys or I am gonna deplete to nothing.

----------


## charger69

> I get my heart rate pounding a dump sweat like no gym will every day at work for hours straight amigo. Thats my job. Climbing up trees and carrying them 100 feet to 100 yards. I slow down when I stop sweating and my muscles cramp.
> 
> I only kid about cardio in the elliptical, treadmill, running sense. I am fuckerd now. I have 300,000lbs of tree to move asap and I gotta hire some guys or I am gonna deplete to nothing.


When I referred to cardio, it was really running.

Hey man, find some Amish. These guys work. No electricity, no cars, no tractors. They built a garage for my uncle and they have 8 year old kids with no shoes working like a son of a gun. It is amazing how they work so hard and everything is with horse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> When I referred to cardio, it was really running.
> 
> Hey man, find some Amish. These guys work. No electricity, no cars, no tractors. They built a garage for my uncle and they have 8 year old kids with no shoes working like a son of a gun. It is amazing how they work so hard and everything is with horse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably not a bad idea.
I am gonna make some calls tomorrow and try to get a couple of guys that have been asking about work.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio cutting the grass. It was humid as hell, sweated like a stuck pig

----------


## RaginCajun

> Probably not a bad idea.
> I am gonna make some calls tomorrow and try to get a couple of guys that have been asking about work.


They may also take all the wood since most are carpenters

----------


## Obs

> They may also take all the wood since most are carpenters


I love when people want firewood. Only bitch is I have to watch them load it and take it because these are contract jobs.

----------


## charger69

> They may also take all the wood since most are carpenters


You ought to see the barns they make. Incredible. Even the kids , who are barefoot, are required to help. The hardest working people I have seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> You ought to see the barns they make. Incredible. Even the kids , who are barefoot, are required to help. The hardest working people I have seen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had some come down here a few years ago to go alligator hunting, dude worked his ass off!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Thursday, June 14, 2018 at 6:49 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 5 min

Deadlift
Set 1: 205 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 6
Set 3: 225 lb × 6

Notes: Hex bar with straps

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10
Set 3: 100 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 10
Set 3: 170 lb × 10

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50
Set 3: 0 lb × 50

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 60 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 8
https://strong.app.link/g7U2Dyt4JN

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 176 today, 10 pounds lighter than last Thursday. Pretty sure it is mostly water but Ill take it!

----------


## RaginCajun

crazy how much my weight fluctuates, today, back up to 182 lbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 16 min, 30 sec

Stretched

Barbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 5
Set 3: 185 lb × 5

Leg Press
Set 1: 370 lb × 10
Set 2: 460 lb × 6
Set 3: 460 lb × 6

T Bar Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 6
Set 3: 150 lb × 6

Felt good this morning, pushed it! Each set was done on a timer, 1 minute rest

----------


## RaginCajun

32 minutes on the treadmill, bout 2 miles, and 10 on the stair master. I also stretched and foam rolled some.

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes on treadmill
stretched
5 minutes on rowing machine
15 minutes on treadmill 
Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Still pissing excellence!

Early Morning Workout

Deadlift - Hex bar
Set 1: 205 lb × 10
Set 2: 205 lb × 10
Set 3: 205 lb × 10

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 110 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 10
Set 3: 160 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 6
Set 2: 130 lb × 6

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

75 minutes of cardio, cut the grass. Now about to hop on my mountain bike and go for a lil cruise to cool.

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 25 min

TRX Straps
Set 1: 0 lb × 10 - Row
Set 2: 0 lb × 10 - Push Press
Set 3: 0 lb × 10 - bicep curl
Set 4: 0 lb × 10 - tricep press 
Set 5: 0 lb × 10 - power pull
Set 6: 0 lb × 10 - hammy curls

Did supersets of these 2 

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 30
Set 2: 0 lb × 30
Set 3: 0 lb × 30
Set 4: 0 lb × 30

Jumping Jacks
Set 1: 30 reps
Set 2: 30 reps
Set 3: 30 reps
Set 4: 30 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

DC Workout B #1

Cycling
Set 1: 20 min

Dumbell Curl
Set 1: 30 lb × 8

Preacher Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 8

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 70 lb × 18

Hack Squat
Set 1: 180 lb × 10

Seated Calf Raise 
Set 1: 90 lb × 25

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 15

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 12

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body 2 #1

Leg Extension
Set 1: 160 lb × 12
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 190 lb × 6

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

T Bar Row (machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 6

Seated Calf Raise 
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20

Dumbell Shrug
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Felt tired today, need some rest

----------


## RaginCajun

75 minutes of cutting the grass. Felt like the heat was coming out the ground it was so humid

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on treadmill walking and 15 on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

7 min Cycle

5 Rounds of the following:
60lb kettle swings
10 push-ups 
10 sit-ups 
10 TRX rows
10 goblet squats- 60lb kettle
20 Russian twists- 20lb ball

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking

Also did this

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes on the bike at the gym, give or take 10-11 miles

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Cycling
Set 1: 15 min

Seated Calf Raise 
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20

Cable Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Arnold Dumbbell Press
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 10

Meh, felt sluggish today

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 30:00 minutes 

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 210 lb × 8

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 85 lb × 10
Set 2: 85 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 160 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Went offshore fishing Saturday night and had a blast!!! Fighting a yellowfin tuna is no joke! Then back pumps are insane!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes on the bike

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Went offshore fishing Saturday night and had a blast!!! Fighting a yellowfin tuna is no joke! Then back pumps are insane!


Damn bro!!! Jealous! That’s awesome. I bet that haul filled up your freezer!

----------


## Charlie67

> Went offshore fishing Saturday night and had a blast!!! Fighting a yellowfin tuna is no joke! Then back pumps are insane!


Damn, that is indeed a great day. Congrats!

C-

Stop over-thinking, simplicity facilitate many things.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn bro!!! Jealous! Thats awesome. I bet that haul filled up your freezer!


Oh yeah man!

Actually went out again yesterday with some friends, caught two 100lb yellowfin and a maui maui

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Oh yeah man!
> 
> Actually went out again yesterday with some friends, caught two 100lb yellowfin and a maui maui


That’s great! Do you have your own boat?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Good morning RC. Hope you have a great weekend man and are able to get back out there on the water!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thats great! Do you have your own boat?


I wish I did!

Really dont need one because all of my friends have one and both parents so pretty much covered, haha. I will be putting one together soon though to cruise through the swamp with!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good morning RC. Hope you have a great weekend man and are able to get back out there on the water!


Thanks buddy, same to you!

Went out on Saturday and Wednesday, and before that, it had been about 8-10 years. Its so peaceful being out in the open water, just something about it. And maybe its because I have webbed toes! Haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Friday, July 6, 2018 at 7:44 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 15:00

Cable Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Leg Extension
Set 1: 165 lb × 10
Set 2: 165 lb × 10

Bench Press (Machine)
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 210 lb × 8

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 6
https://strong.app.link/RWea1GkCkO

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Nice workout RC. If you rode 10.54 miles outside in Cajun country this time of year...my hats off to you man!!

The Volunteer State has been an absolute sweat box this summer. Temps above 100, humidity 95% +. My a/c has ran nonstop for days.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice workout RC. If you rode 10.54 miles outside in Cajun country this time of year...my hats off to you man!!
> 
> The Volunteer State has been an absolute sweat box this summer. Temps above 100, humidity 95% +. My a/c has ran nonstop for days.


Oh yeah, hot ass two squirrels fucking in a wool sock! I actually put some salt in my water after my ride to try to get back some electrolytes. Pink Himalayan sea salt and other minerals, so it says. 

If I didnt just drink a bunch of beer, I would go back out for some more!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Ya, it’s miller time here too. Cheers brother!

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Just finished mowing the yard, running the weed eater, spraying Round-Up and running the leaf blower. I’m about dead. Don’t see how you do it man, cheers!! My hats off to ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just finished mowing the yard, running the weed eater, spraying Round-Up and running the leaf blower. Im about dead. Dont see how you do it man, cheers!! My hats off to ya!


Ill be doing the same soon!

I dont mind doing yard work, when its mine!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Elliptical 
Set 1: 10:00

T Bar Row
Set 1: 140 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 6

Leg Extension
Set 1: 165 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 8

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Air Squat
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Cycling
Set 1: 15:00

----------


## RaginCajun

Going back to my fasting protocol this week. 16 hour fast followed by 8 hours of eating!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Going back to my fasting protocol this week. 16 hour fast followed by 8 hours of eating!


That’s how I apply my intermittent fasting as well. I love being able to sit down and have a big meal the way fasting allows you to do!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thats how I apply my intermittent fasting as well. I love being able to sit down and have a big meal the way fasting allows you to do!


Same here. 

I was doing smaller meals for a while but feel it is time for a change. The smaller meals made me hungry every couple of hours whereas the big lunch meal will hold me over for at least 3-4 hours.

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout
Monday, July 9, 2018 at 5:52 PM

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 30:00

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 8

Hammer Strength Press
Set 1: 60 lb × 15
Set 2: 60 lb × 10

https://strong.app.link/bGzciIMhqO

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio on the bike at the gym and some stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut the grass in the heat yesterday, sweated like a stuck pig!

Smoothie and I called it quits last night, been a fun great 5 year ride, going to miss her!

30 minutes of fasted cardio, treadmill on incline. 

Will be pissing more excellence!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Thursday, July 12, 2018 at 7:01 AM

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 20:00

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10

single leg glute press
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10

Dumbbell Pullover
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 6
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
https://strong.app.link/Zdtzt7lxuO

Legs are on fire and tight as hell!

Weighted in at 181.8lbs today. Looking to be under 180 in the next week or two.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening, did 35 minutes on my road bike in the heat. My buds dad was out there as well and he is a beast! We were hitting about 20 mph and then my legs just flat gave out. He smoked me!

Today, pissed some excellence!
Early Morning Workout
Friday, July 13, 2018 at 6:42 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 12:00

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 70 lb × 15
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 6

Bent Over Row
Set 1: 95 lb × 10
Set 2: 115 lb × 10
Set 3: 125 lb × 8

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 115 lb × 10
Set 2: 115 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 6

Russian Twist
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
https://strong.app.link/RCyVp1obwO

----------


## tarmyg

Whenever I need inspiration I visit this and Bioactives thread. Keep it up RC!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Damn brother, you were taking no prisoners today!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Thanks you guys!

Cant stop, wont stop!!!

Morning Workout
Sunday, July 15, 2018 at 11:03 AM

Rowing
Set 1: 11:00

Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 205 lb × 10
Set 3: 205 lb × 10
Set 4: 205 lb × 10

Leg Extension
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10

Seated Row
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10
Set 3: 100 lb × 10

Cycling
Set 1: 15:00
https://strong.app.link/aDVNXUXNzO

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes on the bike at the gym doing intervals every two minutes from 1 to 10. Legs are fried!

----------


## cousinmuscles

You're 180lbs now? Great work man post up some pics!

----------


## RaginCajun

Strong 5x5 - Workout A #1
Tuesday, July 17, 2018 at 6:32 AM

Elliptical 
Set 1: 5:00

Squat
Set 1: 135 lb × 7
Set 2: 225 lb × 5
Set 3: 225 lb × 5
Set 4: 225 lb × 5
Set 5: 225 lb × 5

Bent Over Row
Set 1: 135 lb × 6
Set 2: 145 lb × 5
Set 3: 185 lb × 4
Set 4: 165 lb × 5
Set 5: 165 lb × 5

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 5
Set 2: 90 lb × 5
Set 3: 90 lb × 5
Set 4: 90 lb × 5
Set 5: 90 lb × 5
https://strong.app.link/gYyvniqOCO

----------


## RaginCajun

> You're 180lbs now? Great work man post up some pics!


Thanks!

Weighed in at 181.2 lbs this morning. Thats 16 pounds off since Jan 1st.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut the grass and weedeated the ditch, took me an hour and a half. I was soaked!!!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Cut the grass and weedeated the ditch, took me an hour and a half. I was soaked!!!


No doubt man. This humidity is crazy. I think this has been the wettest summer we’ve had in a while. I have about as many mushrooms in my yard as grass!

----------


## RaginCajun

> No doubt man. This humidity is crazy. I think this has been the wettest summer weve had in a while. I have about as many mushrooms in my yard as grass!


Yeah man, I had to put my mower on the highest setting because of all the rain. Ill have to cut it again this weekend sometime. As far as the mushrooms go, just make sure they are the magic ones! Haha

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes on the bike at the gym, did intervals again. HR averaged 115 bpm. My resting HR is around 52

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 60 minutes on the bike at the gym, did intervals again. HR averaged 115 bpm. My resting HR is around 52


Damn, nice #’s. I just mowed. My resting heart rate isn’t measurable. Lol. Shit it’s hot/humid.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening, 13 minutes on treadmill and stretched. Was bored, lol

Today, went in and foam rolled, stretched, and did 15 on the bike. My legs are super tight still from squats the other day.

Well, punch today in the face!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Played in a golf yesterday, was hot but had a blast! Drank and ate too much.

Today, cut the grass and sweated out some of those demons out! Still eating too much, haha

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Played in a golf yesterday, was hot but had a blast! Drank and ate too much.
> 
> Today, cut the grass and sweated out some of those demons out! Still eating too much, haha


Got my step son married off yesterday. Busy all day. Didn’t eat much at all but sure did hit the booze hard, so I kinda feel you pain. Lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Got my step son married off yesterday. Busy all day. Didnt eat much at all but sure did hit the booze hard, so I kinda feel you pain. Lol.


Congrats on the new addition to yall fam!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking on the treadmill. Man, diet will be tighter this week, went overboard yesterday and today!

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of fasted cardio on the treadmill walking. Still feeling tight today, need to stretch more.

----------


## RaginCajun

60 mo minutes of cardio, did intervals on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Food prepped some this week, first time in a while. Still need to grill up some chicken, have it marinating and hopefully cooking it tomorrow or Wednesday.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Food prepped some this week, first time in a while. Still need to grill up some chicken, have it marinating and hopefully cooking it tomorrow or Wednesday.


I have to get back on track here too. Getting those young’uns married was top priority for the past week/ten days so now that’s over, hopefully I can get back on my meal prep as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Tuesday, July 24, 2018 at 5:50 AM

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 5:00 min good pace jog

Seated Calf Raise 
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20
Set 3: 80 lb × 20

Arnold Dumbbell Press
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 8

Dumbell Shrug
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Goblet Squats
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10
Set 3: 100 lb × 10
https://strong.app.link/bM1SlY7mOO

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have to get back on track here too. Getting those younguns married was top priority for the past week/ten days so now thats over, hopefully I can get back on my meal prep as well.


This is the key to it all, having prepped food.

----------


## bethdoth

You need to enter the next recomp!!! Make all the hard work pay off.

----------


## RaginCajun

> You need to enter the next recomp!!! Make all the hard work pay off.


I did the January one, was the only natty one but took bad picks at the end. I dont have time to commit to it as I have a lot going on this fall. Im just going to keep chugging along merrily!

----------


## RaginCajun

This AM, mainly spent time foam rolling my knotted up legs. They hurt! I think I need to focus more on this and doing pliability work.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> This AM, mainly spent time foam rolling my knotted up legs. They hurt! I think I need to focus more on this and doing pliability work.


I know you have issues in that dept. It’s gotta be tough, I’m sure. Sure wish you could find a more permanent solution to this man.

----------


## bethdoth

Ya the comp takes a lot of time and commitment just for bragging rights!!! I am glad it's over. You know me nothing will really change I will still hit it hard and try to look better next year than I do this year.

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log yesterdays workout. Did 15 minutes on the bike, foam rolled, and did some rubber band work.

Today, sweated some demons out on my road bike, did 10 miles. I need to step it up and ride longer!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Forgot to log yesterday’s workout. Did 15 minutes on the bike, foam rolled, and did some rubber band work.
> 
> Today, sweated some demons out on my road bike, did 10 miles. I need to step it up and ride longer!


10 miles! That’s impressive. I couldn’t crank out 2!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great weekend, drank too much and not enough sleep! It was fun though!

Today, went in and did 20 on the bike, then foam rolled and did some band work. Will be doing something this evening, not sure yet what, possibly road bike if weather permits

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 15 on the treadmill walking, stretched, then did another 15 on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Push #1
Tuesday, July 31, 2018 at 7:11 AM

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 6
Set 4: 205 lb × 4

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 8
Set 3: 45 lb × 8

Calf Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20
Set 3: 90 lb × 20

Shoulder Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 8

Had to cut my workout short as a buddy needed some help with a flat tire, didnt have a lug wrench. Oh well, still was a good workout. Will be doing cardio later, cutting the grass, weather permitting

----------


## RaginCajun

Push #2

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 16:00 min

Tricep Dip
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 7 reps

Lunge (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 20
Set 2: 20 lb × 20

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 12

Front Raise
Set 1: 15 lb × 10
Set 2: 15 lb × 10

Lateral Raise
Set 1: 10 lb × 10
Set 2: 10 lb × 10

Cycling
Set 1: 24:00 min

Finished my workout!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Damn RC!! Killing it man!! That’s a heck of a training session!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes on the bike doing intervals and some foam rolling on a pvc pipe! Ouch!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn RC!! Killing it man!! Thats a heck of a training session!


Thanks!

Im definitely feeling it today, haha

----------


## RaginCajun

Some more cardio, cut the grass so about 1.5 hours. Going help a bud hang cameras now

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Some more cardio, cut the grass so about 1.5 hours. Going help a bud hang cameras now


Hang cameras...your scouting some horns!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hang cameras...your scouting some horns!!


Maaaaaaaayyybbbbbeeee

----------


## RaginCajun

Pull #1

Chin Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 reps

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 65 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Bent Over Row
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Bicep Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8

Deadlift Stiff Leg
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 8

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Foam rolled afterwards. Arms are on fire! Twas a good one, took as little rest as possible. Workout took me about 30 minutes, then about 15 of rolling and stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to add, Weighed in at 181.2 lbs today.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes in the gym, 30 on bike and rest rolling on a pvc pipe

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and did 15 on bike, foam rolled, and just went through some different exercises doing light weight and reps. Body feels tight so just wanted to get some blood flowing through my muscles

----------


## RaginCajun

Crazy how tight my legs, mainly my hammies and groin muscles are. Seems every time I work them hard, they stay sore and really tight for days. It honestly sucks. Makes me think I am lacking and enzyme/mineral or something to help them relax.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Crazy how tight my legs, mainly my hammies and groin muscles are. Seems every time I work them hard, they stay sore and really tight for days. It honestly sucks. Makes me think I am lacking and enzyme/mineral or something to help them relax.


Ever had your magnesium levels checked? If not, might be worth asking to have that added to your next labs.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ever had your magnesium levels checked? If not, might be worth asking to have that added to your next labs.


I cant remember but I think I did last go round, was normal. I think it is weak muscles: abs, glutes, and all those lower back muscles. Going to work on strengthening those, and see what happens

----------


## RaginCajun

As posted above, Ill be working on glutes, abs, calves, and lower back muscles. Pretty sure these are my weak points and causing some of the issues Im having. Looks like I have anterior pelvic tilt which could be the culprit in a lot of this. Will be working on those muscles and eat a lil better! Had a lot of junk over the weekend!

----------


## RaginCajun

75 minutes of cutting the grass. Man it was hot and the grass blew all over me, has my allergies going crazy!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes in the gym. 16 on bike, stretched, did some abs, and glutes. Still tight as hell. Felt like a lactic acid knot in my hammy? My body hates me

----------


## RaginCajun

Pretty much did the same thing as yesterday but added in some rubberband work in. I can tell that my abs are weak as hell so going to try to change all that. 

Weighed in at 179.0 lbs today! Thats about 17 pounds for the year thus far.

----------


## RaginCajun

Busted ass the past few days. Yesterday, helped a bud drive some posts for a fence and weed eated my ditch. Today, helped with a boat shed and cut my grass. Its so damn hot!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 20 minutes of fasted cardio, just walked around the block and did a few sprints. Got some food prep done yesterday so diet will be much better this week. Still need to do some chicken, may do some later today or tomorrow. Need to start using MyFitnessPal more , just been using it to track my weight. Plan on doing something else this evening, not sure what yet.

----------


## RaginCajun

diet going good so far this week, haha its only Tuesday!

went help a bud move some trees and logs, but not too much work. 

today, went in and did 15 on the treadmill, then stretched, glutes, calves, and abs. need to do more as i was rushed, had to get to work!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on my road bike, went for a cruise after spraying my ditch, which took 40 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

24 minutes of fasted cardio, did about 1.5 miles of jogging/walking. Trying to get back to running some, well see how this plantar fibroma handles it and my legs!

----------


## bikeral

The energizer bunny of the diet section keeps going. Glad you still at it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> The energizer bunny of the diet section keeps going. Glad you still at it.


Holy sheeeeet!

Sup my long lost brotha!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes in the gym, full body dog crap type of workout, felt good!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minute quick full body pump workout this morning. No heavy weights, lots of reps and no breaks. Will be doing cardio later on, cutting the grass in the heat!

----------


## bikeral

> Holy sheeeeet!
> 
> Sup my long lost brotha!


all good. glad to see you still at it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> all good. glad to see you still at it.


You back in NYC or still globe trotting?

Hows your daughter?

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, wound up taking me forever to cut the grass, almost 2 hours of non stop cardio! Was sweating buckshot!

Today, Meh, went through the motions this morning, 15 minutes on treadmill walking, some abs, rubber band work, tennis ball rolling, and a lot of stretching. My legs are still tight, so didnt push anything this morning. Sitting at 180.6 lbs, holding steady but ready for another lil drop soon!

----------


## bikeral

> You back in NYC or still globe trotting?
> 
> How’s your daughter?


Family all good thanks. I moved to florida and love it. Where are you these days? smoothy?

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes on the treadmill walking, then 2 sets of calves, then supersetted some chest machine and vertical rows on the machine for 3 sets 10. 45 minutes, done. Im still trying to recoup from the weekend. Drank a lot on Friday then couldnt sleep Saturday so trying to catch up from that.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Family all good thanks. I moved to florida and love it. Where are you these days? smoothy?


Good to hear.

I moved back to my hometown close to Nola almost a year ago. Its amazing how time flies as it still feels like I just moved. Smoothie and I are going through a rough patch since I moved. Tough to see one another real tough.  We shall see but it is on the outs.

----------


## bikeral

Keep at it my friend. I remember you moved just before that big hurricane hit Houston.

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, 30 on the bike and 15 on the treadmill. Mind is racing as of late so the gym helps a lot. Need to get more sleep!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Tuesday, August 21, 2018 at 7:13 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 20:00

Russian Twist - first two sets with 20lb ball, last set with 40lb as the female trainer told me to do more (wasnt training me, she was training some of my parents friends)
Set 1: 30 reps
Set 2: 30 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

Goblet Squats
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Rubberband work
-rotator cuff
-biceps
-triceps
-shoulders
-chest

Took about 50 minutes, twas a good pump!

----------


## RaginCajun

85 minutes of tough cardio, weed eated and cut my grass, damn its hot! Oh, and I use a self propelled mower. 

Time for a margarita and a lil mexican food

----------


## RaginCajun

Woke up with a stiff right side of my neck, ugh. Feels muscle related as it feels like a swollen muscle or something. Went in and tried getting some blood to it by working it with some bands and tennis ball, will do more later on after I get some anti inflammatories

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to the gym yesterday evening, damn people pissed me off! Did some intervals on the bike, back extensions, and some band work. Seems that and some tennis ball rolling on my swollen muscles and knots helped my neck some. Weird

Went in this morning and was tired, did 15 minutes on treadmill and some stretching. Also rolled my neck with that tennis ball again, youch!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in this morning and walked on the treadmill on incline for about 15 minutes then rolled on a tennis ball and did some rubber band work. Need to do more core and abs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Going play golf today with my lil bros and step dad. Have to defend my title from last time where I won by a stroke! Havent played but once since then and they have been playing and talking shit, love it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, I brought up the rear, shot 92. Lil bros shot 87/89, and my step dad took home the trophy with an 84. I hit the ball like shit but managed to chip and putt well. Need to practice more before I go play with them next time!

----------


## RaginCajun

66 minutes of cardio cutting the grass in the heat!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes of fasted cardio, Lil jog and walk. About 2.5 miles

Also, went for a 5.5 mile bike ride yesterday evening, was feeling stressed

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Snatch
Set 1: 70 lb × 2
Set 2: 70 lb × 2
Set 3: 70 lb × 2
Set 4: 70 lb × 2
Set 5: 70 lb × 2

Clean and Jerk
Set 1: 70 lb × 4
Set 2: 80 lb × 3
Set 3: 90 lb × 3

Skullcrushers
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 45 lb × 12
Set 3: 45 lb × 12

Bicep Curl barbell
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 45 lb × 12
Set 3: 45 lb × 12

Crushed it, arms are pumped! Still weak as hell but really worked on form. My right shoulder and bicep was tight the whole time so took it light on the weights. May do cardio later on.

Also, shot my bow some yesterday, need to build my strength back up

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes on the treadmill and 10 minutes of stretching.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 7:00

Squat
Set 1: 135 lb × 6
Set 2: 225 lb × 2
Set 3: 225 lb × 2
Set 4: 225 lb × 2
Set 5: 225 lb × 2

Notes: Smith machine 

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 3
Set 2: 90 lb × 3
Set 3: 90 lb × 3

Barbell Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 4
Set 2: 100 lb × 4
Set 3: 110 lb × 4

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12
Set 3: 100 lb × 12

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12
Set 3: 100 lb × 12

Right bicep and shoulder are very very tight. Will be laying off weights tomorrow for sure. Weighted 182.8lbs today

----------


## RaginCajun

Couldnt fast today, muscles were starving! Had a protein shake. May lay off weights for the rest of the week, feeling tight and a lil run down. Have a bachelor party and fishing rodeo this weekend so Ill need my rest!

----------


## bikeral

Seems like you do a lot of grass cutting.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Seems like you do a lot of grass cutting.


i have this lot on the side of me that the parish owns half of, and if i let them touch it, they will make it look like shit. it rains here every day so the grass grows like wild fire! i don't like it to get too long or it takes forever to cut.

plus, its extra cardio! and i am bored as hell so might just go do some more!

----------


## RaginCajun

Slept in this morning, well, didnt go to the gym. Taking a rest day as i probably need it. Weighed in at 180.6 lbs this morning, battling that 180!

----------


## RaginCajun

Another rest day as far as the gym goes. Going to lay off until next week. Also very stressed which I hope to fix and/or change some things. Its mainly one or two things stressing me, and something seems like its going to happen soon.

Well enough of that. Starting job number 2 today. Trying to keep this quiet from my full time job as they do not know. With my small sales budget, I have a lot of time on my hands, so I picked up some side work. The side work is work similar to what I did before so easy transition, and could develop into something good in the long term, only time will tell.

Need to get back to pissing and feeling excellence!

----------


## bikeral

You have this. Kill it. Good luck with new job.

----------


## RaginCajun

Survived, barely

Definitely need some sleep!

Cut my grass today so sweated our some of the demons!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You have this. Kill it. Good luck with new job.


Definitely need to get back on the horse!

Thanks, its just a side job since I have some spare time with my current job. Pocket money!

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, went in and did 15 minutes on the rowing machine, stretched, did some bridges, and a lil abs. Mainly just got the blood pumping this morning. My quads are super tight when stretching so need to do more of it. 

Looks like there is a storm a heading my way, hope it dies down to just some rain.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to the gym yesterday and did 30 minutes on the bike.

Today:

Workout

Jump Rope
Set 1: 45 reps
Set 2: 70 reps
Set 3: 100 reps

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Reverse Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10

Plank
Set 1: 0:45
Set 2: 0:45

Shrug
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 10

Sit Up
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps

Notes: Ab X machine

Calf Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 30
Set 2: 90 lb × 20

Rubber band work (chest, tris, rotator cuff)

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Rowing
Set 1: 5:00 min

Leg Extension
Set 1: 100 lb × 15
Set 2: 100 lb × 15
Set 3: 100 lb × 15

single leg glute press
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 6
Set 2: 70 lb × 8

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10

Stretched

Took all but 30 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 7:00

Squat - smith machine 
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 8

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 90 lb × 4

Machine Row
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 20
Set 2: 70 lb × 20

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike, stretched, and hit some glutes. Definitely need to work more on my glutes as they are weak and feel that is the culprit to my knotty legs and hamstring problems. Get ready girls, looks like its booty work for me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some more cardio and stretching yesterday evening. Had a two hour drive this morning so no gym early but will go in later on today.

Still sitting at 180-182 lbs, 15-17ish pounds off this year and most of it has been off since March/April. Need to push harder!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Did some more cardio and stretching yesterday evening. Had a two hour drive this morning so no gym early but will go in later on today.
> 
> Still sitting at 180-182 lbs, 15-17ish pounds off this year and most of it has been off since March/April. Need to push harder!


Damn man, you’re killing it!

----------


## kelkel

> Did some more cardio and stretching yesterday evening.



Wait, how can you do morning cardio in the evening? I'm easily confused with this cardio thing....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn man, youre killing it!


I try!

If I didnt I would be big as house as I LOVE to eat!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wait, how can you do morning cardio in the evening? I'm easily confused with this cardio thing....


I can see how you would, its just old age.

Did cardio twice as my genes are twice as shitty as yours, haha.

----------


## RaginCajun

An hour of cardio cutting the side lot. Damn thing just grows so fast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Cycling
Set 1: 10:00

Leg Extension
Set 1: 140 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 200 lb × 5

Clean and Jerk
Set 1: 80 lb × 6
Set 2: 80 lb × 5
Set 3: 80 lb × 6

Seated Row
Set 1: 140 lb × 6
Set 2: 140 lb × 6

Seated Calf Raise 
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 25

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back and did some stretching and a lil cardio. Still tight from squats, especially my groin

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence!

Workout:

Jump Rope
Set 1: 45 reps
Set 2: 70 reps
Set 3: 100 reps

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Barbell Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 4

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10

Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 10

Took me 30 minutes! Barely took any rest between sets and reps. I use a minute timer EVERY time! Love the Strong App!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10:00

Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Front Squat
Set 1: 95 lb × 8
Set 2: 95 lb × 8

Shoulder Press
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Glute Bridges
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 6

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10:00

Snatch
Set 1: 80 lb × 2
Set 2: 80 lb × 2
Set 3: 80 lb × 2
Set 4: 80 lb × 2
Set 5: 80 lb × 2

Clean and Jerk
Set 1: 95 lb × 5
Set 2: 95 lb × 5
Set 3: 95 lb × 5

Skullcrushers
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 45 lb × 12
Set 3: 45 lb × 12

Bicep Curl
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 45 lb × 12
Set 3: 45 lb × 12

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10:30

Squat
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 2
Set 3: 225 lb × 2
Set 4: 235 lb × 2
Set 5: 235 lb × 2

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 100 lb × 3
Set 2: 100 lb × 3

Barbell Row
Set 1: 135 lb × 6
Set 2: 165 lb × 5
Set 3: 165 lb × 4

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 110 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Dumbell Shrug
Set 1: 70 lb × 6
Set 2: 75 lb × 6

Right shoulder is bothersome, real tight and felt somewhat weak. Everything is tight in there so may have to lay off the weights some. Looks like its back to cardio for me.

Also, since I started hitting weights again last week, my weight is back up to 185.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a small 2 a day 

Morning - did 10 on the treadmill walking on a slight incline and really stretched well.

Evening - 35 minutes on my mountain bike cruising around the old neighborhood 

Need to cook more, been eating out waaaaaay too much

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike and a lot of stretching. Still tight and need to do some glute work.

----------


## RaginCajun

Same as above, lil easy two a day

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 10:00

Notes: Incline [email protected]

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Lunge (Barbell)

Note: need to do more of these! A lot more. May start doing them everyday or every time I hit weights

Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Rubberband work

----------


## RaginCajun

Caught these two last night. One is a monster, prob close to 11 ft

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout
Saturday, September 22, 2018 at 9:04 AM

Cycling
Set 1: 10:30

Lunge (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 20
Set 2: 25 lb × 20

Dumbell Shrug
Set 1: 80 lb × 6
Set 2: 80 lb × 6

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
https://strong.app.link/ZbZtNWqbqQ

----------


## RaginCajun

Also cut the grass in the heat, took an hour

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout
Sunday, September 23, 2018 at 10:22 AM

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Bent Over Row (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50
https://strong.app.link/Qqjw3KMUrQ

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Elliptical 
Set 1: 5:00

Bench Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 8

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 6

Bent Over Flyes 
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 6


Was a tough one, chest and arms are shaking!

----------


## RaginCajun

40-45 minutes on my mountain bike cruising the neighborhood 

Keep having a muscle twitch/spasm in my left cheek. Its bothersome as hell

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 10:00

Walking Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10
Set 4: 70 lb × 10

Cycling
Set 1: 5:00

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

----------


## RaginCajun

Weight is at 182.6 lb today.

----------


## tarmyg

Running solid since 01-27-2011. Keep it up RC.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Running solid since 01-27-2011. Keep it up RC.


Cant stop wont stop!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Humpday workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10:00

Squat (Machine)
Smith Machine
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 4
Set 3: 225 lb × 4

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 70 lb × 8

Deadlift (Barbell)
Hex bar
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 10
Set 3: 185 lb × 6

Leg Extension (Machine)
Single leg, 10 reps each
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 55 lb × 10

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike at the gym and some stretching. 

That is all for now

----------


## Obs

Put that down rc! Dont play with that in public!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Put that down rc! Dont play with that in public!


It happens

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike again and did some more stretching. 

I still eat too damn much!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weight is sitting at around 182-185lbs lately. Looks like Im going to start having to use MyFitnessPal and track everything again. Im still eating too much and need to get back on track. Or, just do more cardio! Ha!

----------


## bikeral

i love myfitnesspal

you giving me inspiration to get more detailed in my log.

----------


## Bio-Active

How you doing brother? You better do more cardio  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10:00

Squat (Barbell)
Smith machine 
Set 1: 185 lb × 6
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 10

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 100 lb × 4
Set 2: 100 lb × 4
Set 3: 100 lb × 4

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 70 lb × 8

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 130 lb × 6
Set 2: 130 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 6

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Rowing (Machine)
Set 1: 5:00 min

Pushed it good! Im beat. Just hoping I be able to sleep tonight as I took half a serving of preworkout!

Saturday, I walked over 5 miles trying to stalk whitetail with my bow, no luck. I got within 80 yards of two does but never could get closer

----------


## RaginCajun

> i love myfitnesspal
> 
> you giving me inspiration to get more detailed in my log.


Get some!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> How you doing brother? You better do more cardio


Doing ok, still dealing with tight ass tendons and cracking creaking joints but living! Definitely need to do more cardio and eat more greens!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Doing ok, still dealing with tight ass tendons and cracking creaking joints but living! Definitely need to do more cardio and eat more greens!


I been having tendon issue lately too. Shoulder and left arm. I have to do lots of stretching and warm up sets before I lift now but I manage

----------


## RaginCajun

> I been having tendon issue lately too. Shoulder and left arm. I have to do lots of stretching and warm up sets before I lift now but I manage


Yeah my right shoulder and bicep are having some issues. I try, like you, to warm up as best as I can. 

Thanks for chiming in bud!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Reverse Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 6
Set 3: 50 lb × 6

Sit Up
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps

Plank
Set 1: 0:30
Set 2: 0:30

Calf Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 25
Set 2: 70 lb × 25
Set 3: 70 lb × 25

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 90 lb × 6

Shrug (Barbell)
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 8

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 7:00 min

Yep, pissed some excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i love myfitnesspal
> 
> you giving me inspiration to get more detailed in my log.


I use the Strong app for logging workouts, its awesome

----------


## RaginCajun

55 minutes of cardio, weedeated and cut the grass

----------


## bikeral

> I use the Strong app for logging workouts, it’s awesome


I'll check it out. I used to just use notepad and pencil. Now i just kill the particular muscle I'm working on with no tracking.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout-

Incline Bench Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 4

Hammer Strength Press
Set 1: 45 lb × 15

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 50 lb × 8

Close Grip Pulldown
Set 1: 120 lb × 8

Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 6

T Bar Row
Set 1: 130 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10

Dumbell Shrug
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 6

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 8

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8

Didnt really have it this morning but powered through it. Must have slept funny on my shoulder, its bothersome and had to go light on the weights. We should have just slept in.

----------


## zaggahamma

> workout-
> 
> incline bench press (barbell)
> set 1: 50 lb × 4
> 
> hammer strength press
> set 1: 45 lb × 15
> 
> front lat pulldown
> ...


boooooooooooooooom!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> boooooooooooooooom!!!!!!


Zagga!

Sup my man!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lot of manual labor over the weekend helping friends on their deer lease. On Saturday, I logged almost 9 miles. Diet has been pretty bad lately, lots of drinking on the weekend and had a lot last night at the Saints game! That was pretty awesome seeing Brees break another record! 

Today, went in this afternoon and did 36 minutes on the bike. 

Heading out to Coronado Island around San Diego on Thursday for a wedding , staying on a 40 ft yacht the whole time! Should be badass!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in and went through the motions, just didnt have it this morning. I plan on getting some more cardio in later on

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterdays Workout:

Bench Press (machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 190 lb × 8

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Chest Fly
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Front Raise (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 8

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 8

Tricep Extension
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 90 lb × 10

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50


Todays Workout 

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 15:00

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 8
Set 3: 80 lb × 8

Seated Calf Raise (Plate Loaded)
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20
Set 3: 90 lb × 20

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 8
Set 2: 185 lb × 8
Set 3: 185 lb × 8

Hanging Knee Raise
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

San Diego and Coronado Island were absolutely beautiful! Walked about 9 miles one day and caught a small workout on Saturday morning. All in all, was a great vacation and wedding. 

I need to get back on the diet horse! Will try to remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning. Also need to step up the intensity and do more cardio, but more importantly as mentioned, need to eat more veggies!

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes of cardio - 20 treadmill 10 rowing 30 cycling

----------


## charger69

> San Diego and Coronado Island were absolutely beautiful! Walked about 9 miles one day and caught a small workout on Saturday morning. All in all, was a great vacation and wedding. 
> 
> I need to get back on the diet horse! Will try to remember to weigh myself tomorrow morning. Also need to step up the intensity and do more cardio, but more importantly as mentioned, need to eat more veggies!


Damn, I missed you. We could have got a workout in together!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn, I missed you. We could have got a workout in together!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah damn man, didnt know you were out there! Would have been nice to catch a workout with ya! My good friend lives out on the island!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed some excellence!

Workout:

Cycling
Set 1: 10:00

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 185 lb × 8
Set 2: 185 lb × 8

Circuit of the following 

Kettle bell Swings
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10
Set 3: 0 lb × 10

Goblet Squats
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Russian Twist
30lb kettle - 10 each side
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

Come get some baw!

----------


## RaginCajun

Oh yeah, weighed in at 185.4 lbs, thought I was heavier. Going to keep pushing to get under that 180 mark again!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking on treadmill. My butt cheeks are sore from lunges. 

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes on the bike and some stretching. Im still tight and sore, so need to loosen up. Will be cutting my grass later on.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

RC!! What’s shakin Cat Daddy?!? You’re still hitting it hard I see. Been mia for a bit. Wife has had some spinal issues the past couple months but hopefully she’s on the mend now. If you don’t mind, I’ll continue to hang around your thread. Cheers man!

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 hours of cardio cutting the grass and then stuffed my pie hole with sushi!

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC!! Whats shakin Cat Daddy?!? Youre still hitting it hard I see. Been mia for a bit. Wife has had some spinal issues the past couple months but hopefully shes on the mend now. If you dont mind, Ill continue to hang around your thread. Cheers man!


Damn man that bites. Do you know if they have checked for west Nile or other mosquito borne diseases? Reason I ask, going bury some friends dad on Saturday and he passed after neuro complications from West Nile. Crazy man! Hope your wife heals up !

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Damn man that bites. Do you know if they have checked for west Nile or other mosquito borne diseases? Reason I ask, going bury some friends’ dad on Saturday and he passed after neuro complications from West Nile. Crazy man! Hope your wife heals up !


Whoa!! Man that’s awful. I sure hate to hear that. So sorry about your friend’s dad. 

She has two herniated disks in her neck according to the mri. She’s had two epidural injections which really has seemed to help. She started physical therapy Monday so hopefully that will allow her to heal and recover. Again, so sorry to hear about your friend’s dad.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whoa!! Man thats awful. I sure hate to hear that. So sorry about your friends dad. 
> 
> She has two herniated disks in her neck according to the mri. Shes had two epidural injections which really has seemed to help. She started physical therapy Monday so hopefully that will allow her to heal and recover. Again, so sorry to hear about your friends dad.


Ouch sounds painful. Hopefully she will recover. Thanks man, guy was like my uncle, great man!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, as I turn 37 today, I am feeling the old thing! Not sure if I didnt warm up enough but I tweaked my back on my second set of squats. Maybe it was the youthful feeling self telling me to add more weight after my first set felt good and easy. Well, it didnt turn out so well. My guess is that I inflamed a disc or it go squished out on my lower right side. Felt like someone hit me in the back with a baseball bat. So much for enjoying the day! May try a massage and let one of those Asians walk on my back and see if that helps. Not in excruciating pain but definitely feeling it.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Well, as I turn 37 today, I am feeling the ‘old’ thing! Not sure if I didn’t warm up enough but I tweaked my back on my second set of squats. Maybe it was the youthful feeling self telling me to add more weight after my first set felt good and easy. Well, it didn’t turn out so well. My guess is that I inflamed a disc or it go squished out on my lower right side. Felt like someone hit me in the back with a baseball bat. So much for enjoying the day! May try a massage and let one of those Asians walk on my back and see if that helps. Not in excruciating pain but definitely feeling it.


Damn it man!! I’d love to dial it back to 37!! Massage helps me more than I can express. Even more (usually) than chiropractic. I’m a big fan of foam rolling too. I have a flat roller and have just about maxed out with it. I need to invest in a Rumble Roller.

----------


## RaginCajun

Back still bothersome but managed some light cardio today. Went in twice, first time did 30 on bike and 15 on elliptical, evening was 15 on bike and 15 on elliptical. Looks like I will be taking it easy until it heals up. Diet will be better, thats for sure!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn it man!! Id love to dial it back to 37!! Massage helps me more than I can express. Even more (usually) than chiropractic. Im a big fan of foam rolling too. I have a flat roller and have just about maxed out with it. I need to invest in a Rumble Roller.


I have been using a tennis ball and it helps some. Sometimes it brings tears it hurts so bad

----------


## Obs

The ideaof the rolling is stretching right?

----------


## RaginCajun

> The ideaof the rolling is stretching right?


I guess so. Mine seems to never relax. Rolling helps smooth out/relax the fascia. My body feels like it has knots all over the place, especially my legs

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of fasted cardio, just walking. My back is still not 100% so will be taking it easy this week

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 45 minutes of fasted cardio, just walking. My back is still not 100% so will be taking it easy this week


Probably a good idea. Back issues are nothing to toy with. Hope it loosens up for you!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Cajun still at it i see good job dude!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Probably a good idea. Back issues are nothing to toy with. Hope it loosens up for you!


Thanks and hope your wife is healing up as well

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=--->>405


Shiny jorts man!

Haha!

Sup man, hope everything is good your way!

----------


## tarmyg

Still alive aye :-) Good to see you.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still alive aye :-) Good to see you.


as my grandpa use to say, "you can't kill bad grass!"

----------


## --->>405<<---

[QUOTE=RaginCajun;7418658][QUOTE=--->>405


Shiny jorts man!

Haha!

Sup man, hope everything is good your way![/QUOTE]

 :LOL:  yep all good!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

well, looks like i have accepted a challenge from a friend. 

the challenge, burpees from today until the end of the year!

today will be 29 burpees, and will end on 100 burpees on the 1st.

will have to take it easy today on the back but looks like i have 29 burpees to do today!

----------


## bikeral

405 still around

----------


## RaginCajun

29 burpees and 35 minutes on my mountain bike

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Got a little nauseous when I read burpees. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Got a little nauseous when I read burpees. Lol


Bahahahahaha 

By the time I finish this challenge, Ill do almost 4,700 burpees 

You make want to take some Pepto now

----------


## RaginCajun

30 burpees and 30 minutes of cardio 

Thats right, pissed some excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of cardio, 30 on the treadmill walking and 15 on the bike

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Killing it RC!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Killing it RC!


I call it, pissing excellence!

Ha!

----------


## RaginCajun

31 burpees and 20 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes on my mountain bike and played a little football with my friends kids

----------


## RaginCajun

32 burpees and 20 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Bam, another two a day!

30 minutes on the bike.

Now, time to enjoy some craft beer!


laissez le bon temps rouler!

----------


## RaginCajun

Only had 2 beers so not bad

10 minutes of walking, 33 burpees, and 150 crunches

Liking these burpees, really gets my heart rate going! My resting heart rate is around 54 bpm. 

Here is something that is getting to me. I know I am not eating 2800 cals a day yet burning almost 3000 cals a day total, and gained 2 pounds during the week. Im maybe eating 2200-2300 cals a day, maybe and still gained weight. My body does seem to hold or lose water, so maybe that could be the culprit here as I did have more carbs yesterday than the previous 3 days. 

Only thing I want to see go up is the burpee count each day, lol!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cardio

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout
Saturday, October 27, 2018 at 10:10 AM

Burpee
Set 1: 34 reps

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 40
Set 2: 0 lb × 40

Back Extension
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8

Boom!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

35 burpees, some light legs, and few other exercises, 40 minutes total in the gym.

Now, time for some range therapy!

----------


## RaginCajun

36 burpees and 25 minutes of cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minutes on elliptical 
37 burpees 
35 lunges
150 AB crunches on machine
300 reps on jump rope

Yes, thats right, pissing excellence my friends!

----------


## bikeral

> 10 minutes on elliptical 
> 37 burpees 
> 35 lunges
> 150 AB crunches on machine
> 300 reps on jump rope
> 
> Yes, that’s right, pissing excellence my friends!


great job bud

----------


## --->>405<<---

Cajun how old are u man?

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=--->>405

I turned 37 two Fridays ago.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 minutes on mountain bike, nice lil cruise

----------


## RaginCajun

Sluggish this morning 

38 burpees and some foam rolling done

----------


## RaginCajun

After eating a shit ton of candy yesterday, went in and did my 39 burpees. Having a wee niggle in the back of my neck on the left side. Feels like it is coming from my bicep almost, need to loosen it up.

----------


## RaginCajun

40 burpees done!

That is all!

----------


## MuscleScience

> 40 burpees done!
> 
> That is all!


Ugh, fuck burpees lol

----------


## charger69

[QUOTE=RaginCajun;7421148][QUOTE=--->>405

I turned 37 two Fridays ago.[/QUOTE]

You are a young whippersnapper!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

41 burpees done!

Haha, MS, they are actually getting easier!

Charger, I needs some HGH, my body feels like it is 100! Or maybe I need to go get my test levels checked again

----------


## RaginCajun

42 burpees done

----------


## bikeral

> Only had 2 beers so not bad
> 
> 10 minutes of walking, 33 burpees, and 150 crunches
> 
> Liking these burpees, really gets my heart rate going! My resting heart rate is around 54 bpm. 
> 
> Here is something that is getting to me. I know I am not eating 2800 cals a day yet burning almost 3000 cals a day total, and gained 2 pounds during the week. I’m maybe eating 2200-2300 cals a day, maybe and still gained weight. My body does seem to hold or lose water, so maybe that could be the culprit here as I did have more carbs yesterday than the previous 3 days. 
> 
> Only thing I want to see go up is the burpee count each day, lol!


Even when I strictly logged everything in MFP I sometimes had results like that.

----------


## RaginCajun

43 burpees done with 30 minutes of cardio.

Eating eggs and a salad for supper

I need to be a little disciplined with my diet this week, make that push for under 180!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 43 burpees done with 30 minutes of cardio.
> 
> Eating eggs and a salad for supper
> 
> I need to be a little disciplined with my diet this week, make that push for under 180!


Heck ya! If I’m doing burpees, you can bet your @$$ I’m gonna tighten up on my diet to get all the benefit I can! Lol. My hat’s off to you bro. I ain’t man enough for burpees. Hahaha!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Heck ya! If Im doing burpees, you can bet your @$$ Im gonna tighten up on my diet to get all the benefit I can! Lol. My hats off to you bro. I aint man enough for burpees. Hahaha!!


LMAO!

They are getting easier! Haha!

Come and join in on the fun!

----------


## RaginCajun

44 burpees done! Also did some hanging leg raises and some rubber band work.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike at the gym and some stretching

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 30 minutes on the bike at the gym and some stretching


Stretching....boy there’s something right there I need to be better and more consistent in doing. As an old tae-kown-do practitioner, I know how important it is. We would probably all have a lot less aches and pains if we would be more consistent in stretching.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Stretching....boy theres something right there I need to be better and more consistent in doing. As an old tae-kown-do practitioner, I know how important it is. We would probably all have a lot less aches and pains if we would be more consistent in stretching.


I agree. Thing is, Im flexible but have shitty tight muscles, weird. I can put my palms on the ground with no problem yet my hamstrings are tight as all get out. My body is an enigma!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing the excellence down cher baw!

10 minutes walking on treadmill 

5 Rounds:

9 Burpees 
30 AB machine crunches 
10 hanging leg raises 
Leg Extension 8 reps 180 lbs

Fucking spent! 45 burpees, done!

----------


## RaginCajun

33 minutes of cardio and some stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

Diet has been pretty good this week yet I still cannot drop weight. Today, weighed in at 185.8 lbs. Definitely thought it would have been lower. My body seems to like 185, not sure why. Guessing i need to go do some blood work and get my hormones tested again. Well, gym time!

----------


## RaginCajun

5 minute jog
46 burpees straight, struggled at the end
100 AB crunches straight
Lil weights

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in and did some cardio, stretching, light weights to mainly get some blood pumping through my muscles.

----------


## RaginCajun

5 min walk 

5 Rounds:

10-10-9-9-9 burpees (47)
30 AB crunches 
10 hanging leg raises
80 lbs on lying leg curl - 8 reps

Took 30 minutes, boom!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 5 min walk 
> 
> 5 Rounds:
> 
> 10-10-9-9-9 burpees (47)
> 30 AB crunches 
> 10 hanging leg raises
> 80 lbs on lying leg curl - 8 reps
> 
> Took 30 minutes, boom!


30 min?!? That would’ve taken me 3 hours!! And a couple trips to the bathroom to puke! Lol.

----------


## MuscleScience

Killing it RC!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 30 min?!? That wouldve taken me 3 hours!! And a couple trips to the bathroom to puke! Lol.


Haha!

Im almost half way to 100! Whats going to be tough is weekends that I hunt in the morning.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike and stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

> Killing it RC!


Definitely pissing the excellence sir!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Haha!
> 
> I’m almost half way to 100! What’s going to be tough is weekends that I hunt in the morning.


You got a big’un tied up somewhere?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You got a bigun tied up somewhere?


I wish!

I am fortunate to have a bunch of friends that invite me to different places to hunt. Only down side is buying a Mississippi license, its $450/year! I have lifetime hunting and fishing license in Louisiana and lifetime hunting license in Texas. As you can see, I love it!

Wish I was in a blind this morning hunting ducks! Maybe tomorrow!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I wish!
> 
> I am fortunate to have a bunch of friends that invite me to different places to hunt. Only down side is buying a Mississippi license, it’s $450/year! I have lifetime hunting and fishing license in Louisiana and lifetime hunting license in Texas. As you can see, I love it!
> 
> Wish I was in a blind this morning hunting ducks! Maybe tomorrow!


I grew up in the Reelfoot area...tell me about duck hunting!! I love it too. When I started waterfowl hunting I abandoned deer hunting. Lol. Man, $450 for an out of state license in MS?!? We duck hunted in KY a lot and a year long out of state license was only $100!! Of course you still had to have a fed duck stamp but that’s no matter where you’re hunting. Duck hunting in Louisiana...talk about living the dream!!! Hope you have a good season. Post up some pics or PM me if you think there may be somebody who falls under the “warning graphic content” crowd lurking around. Lol!!

----------


## RaginCajun

48 burpees and 7 minutes of jogging

----------


## RaginCajun

49 burpees 

75 minutes of cardio, cut the grass

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 49 burpees 
> 
> 75 minutes of cardio, cut the grass


Grass is finally dead here. Had a big frost this morning and a few lighter ones earlier on. I’d rather have the warm weather and keeping mowing as opposed to this winter weather.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Grass is finally dead here. Had a big frost this morning and a few lighter ones earlier on. Id rather have the warm weather and keeping mowing as opposed to this winter weather.


Last year it got colder than a witches titty down here! Not sure it will get like that again but who knows. We may get a frost tomorrow but I think it is too wet

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes walking

5 Rounds:

10 Burpees 
40 AB machine crunches 
10 hanging leg raises 

Boom, done! Left shoulder is bothersome, a little tight in there. Maybe bicep tightness causing A/C joint and also tight right behind my neck on the left side. Need an Asian massage!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking on treadmill

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minutes Elliptical 
51 burpees 
Lil weights
500m row

35 minutes 

Upper body is tight today, especially my biceps which is weird as I havent been working them. Shoulders and rotator cuff are tight as well. I may need to do some more work on those two as I can feel discomfort in both my shoulders, thinking bicep tendinitis as it is right in both A/C joints.

Its finally cold down here, a chilly 46, which is cold in the south!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

My truck thermometer said 42° this morning which was way warmer than the 20s we had Sunday. BUT, it’s been wet/damp too. I’d rather have 25° and sunny than 40° and drizzling rain. Talk about bone chilling cold! Showing my age now...bitching about cold weather. Lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in yesterday evening and did a quick weight workout, mainly went through the motions to stretch and get some blood pumping in them.

Today, thats right my friends, pissing excellence!

7 minutes walking
52 burpees 
100 AB crunches 
30 hanging leg raises 
2 sets standing lat pull downs

Done, 32 minutes!

Still tight some in my upper body , especially rotator cuff and back of neck area. As mentioned, need an Asian massage!

----------


## RaginCajun

Another quick 30 minute weight workout 

Boom!

----------


## Obs

> Another quick 30 minute weight workout 
> 
> Boom!


Wth took so long?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wth took so long?


I stretched and had to pee

----------


## RaginCajun

Well my body just wont let the weight go. Been eating really better for the past few weeks and my weight has not moved at all. Still sitting at 185 and feel like Im barely eating! Ive eaten more salads in the past week than I would like to say. 

Guess I will just keep on trucking along

----------


## RaginCajun

Feeling stronger even though I didnt have it today.

53 burpees 
150 AB crunches on machine
2 sets 85 shoulder press machine
2 sets back extensions

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to the gym last night and did 20 minutes walking and some stretching

Today

10 minutes walking 
54 burpees 
75 crunches
2 sets single leg ext
Set of side crunches/obliques
2 sets standing lat pull downs 

Going to be tough this weekend getting those burpees in, heading hunting with some friends. Have to grind!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 55 burpees yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

56 burpees, done!

That is all

----------


## Charlie67

That is a zillion more Burpees than I'm going to do!

Any luck hunting? What were you hunting for? For deer, it was shotgun season where I am, I only know of one good buck taken around here, bunch of does, few small bucks. I was on the lake for ducks, the migration finally seems to be on, we shot a bunch of fat mallards so I'll be burning vacation days until Thanksgiving.

----------


## RaginCajun

> That is a zillion more Burpees than I'm going to do!
> 
> Any luck hunting? What were you hunting for? For deer, it was shotgun season where I am, I only know of one good buck taken around here, bunch of does, few small bucks. I was on the lake for ducks, the migration finally seems to be on, we shot a bunch of fat mallards so I'll be burning vacation days until Thanksgiving.


Yep, deer and hogs. Hoping for ducks soon and heading back deer hunting Thursday. 

One of my buds last week killed some Alaskan sea ducks waaaaaaaaaaay down here in south Louisiana! 2 males and 2 females!

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom!

Treadmill 1
Set 1: 10:00

Burpee
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 17 reps

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50
Set 3: 0 lb × 50

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 190 lb × 8
Set 2: 190 lb × 6
Set 3: 190 lb × 6

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Yup, pissed excellence!

----------


## Charlie67

> Yep, deer and hogs. Hoping for ducks soon and heading back deer hunting Thursday. 
> 
> One of my buds last week killed some Alaskan sea ducks waaaaaaaaaaay down here in south Louisiana! 2 males and 2 females!


Oh man, I've never even heard of those??? You Louisiana and Arkansas guys get all the fun stuff. Unless you're way west in the flyway by the Illinois or Mississippi rivers (which funnels down to you guys), the only ducks dumb enough to be out here are the local duck populations, or a few stray flocks of regional migratory birds... which are mostly just the 'local ducks' from 2-4 hours north of me, lol. We'll get some geese in December/January but mostly the ducks are mallards, wood ducks, etc.

An southern duck hunt is on my bucket list.

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes at the gym, 45 minutes of cardio and the rest stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile jog
58 burpees 
Lil weights to stretch 
Abs

Boom shakalaka!

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 miles on the treadmill and some stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

My average heart rate for the year, presented by Apple Watch

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissed a stream of excellence this morning!

1/2 mile warmup jog
Stretch 

4 Rounds of the following:

15/15/15/14 Burpees 
500m row
1/4 mile jog

Dripping wet!

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile jog
60 burpees 
100 AB crunches 
30 hanging leg raises 
3 sets 190lbs leg extensions 

Boom!

Gobble gobble bitches!

----------


## Old Duffer

> 1/2 mile jog
> 60 burpees 
> 100 AB crunches 
> 30 hanging leg raises 
> 3 sets 190lbs leg extensions 
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Gobble gobble bitches!


Think I had a heart attack just reading this!

----------


## RaginCajun

Friday did 61 burpees 

Saturday did 62 burpees 

Today did 63 burpees

----------


## RaginCajun

Yes, thats right my friends, pissing excellence all over the place!

1/2 mile jog

8 Rounds 8 burpees 
In between did either leg raises and an crunches 

10 minute cool down on bike

Boom shockalacka!

----------


## RaginCajun

35 minutes of slow cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

5 minutes elliptical 
9/8/8/8/8/8/8/8 burpees 
2 sets reverse pec 
2 sets chest flys
100 AB crunches

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes on the bike and 1000m row

----------


## RaginCajun

chicken and rice!

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile jog 
11/11/11/11/11/11 burpees 
2 sets hanging leg raises 
2 sets single leg extensions 
Set of decline sit-ups 
Set of TRX rows

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> 1/2 mile jog 
> 11/11/11/11/11/11 burpees 
> 2 sets hanging leg raises 
> 2 sets single leg extensions 
> Set of decline sit-ups 
> Set of TRX rows


Pissing excellence!!

Have you killled a deer yet?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pissing excellence!!
> 
> Have you killled a deer yet?


Everyday I do!

Nah man not yet, only one I had a shot at was small. May go back this weekend if it doesnt storm, but also may try the ducks! Decisions decisions!

----------


## RaginCajun

You already know!

1/2 mile on elliptical 
12/11/11/11/11/11
150 AB crunches machine
150 Russian twists with 10lb ball
3 sets 20 reps 70lbs seated calf raises
3 sets 8 reps t-row machine 120lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to the gym and did a light upper body workout. More or less did some stretching with the weights and pumped it some, mainly wanted some blood flowing through them

----------


## RaginCajun

5 minutes on elliptical 
68 burpees 
100 AB crunches on machine 
30 lying leg lifts

Done! Was a little tougher today, felt tired. 

Punch Friday in da face!

----------


## RaginCajun

1/4 mile fast jog
Stretch
69!!! Hehe Burpees 
200 AB crunches on machine 
200lbs 3 sets 6 leg extensions 

Boom! Can you feel it?????

----------


## RaginCajun

70 burpees 

And a lil duck hunt earlier today

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile walk 
71 burpees 
250 AB crunches on machine 

Thats right, pissing the excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile walk
Some Deadlifts
Single - Leg Extensions 
Single arm row on machine
DB shoulder press
Rotator cuff work on bands

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

1/4 mile walk
72 burpees 

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile walk and some stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile walk 
73 burpees 
And some other stuff!

----------


## RaginCajun

2000m row
20 minutes on the bike
Stretch and foam roll

----------


## Charlie67

> 70 burpees 
> 
> And a lil duck hunt earlier today


Now that's a workout I can get behind! 

.... Not the burpees, those blow.

----------


## RaginCajun

500m row
74 burpees 
150 AB crunches on machine 
Shoulder raises
Few back extensions 

Done

Shoulders starting to feel all these burpees

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to gym yesterday, did some cardio and a few other things 

7 minutes walking 
75 burpees 
200 AB crunches on machine 
Lil biceps
Lil shrugs

Fucking gym water fountain is out! So parched!

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minutes cycling 

7 Rounds:

13/13/10/10/10/10/10 burpees 
6 reps 18 wheeler tire flip
30 AB crunches on machine 

5 minutes cycling cool down 

Caught dem bitches slipping!!!!!! Tuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaappp

----------


## RaginCajun

77 burpees done.

Think I fucked my back up again doing some kettle swings. 2nd one, felt like someone hit me again. So fucking pissed! Hoping I can do some tomorrow 

Fuck, I was on a roll!

----------


## RaginCajun

78 burpees done.

Was half ass but did them

----------


## RaginCajun

40 half ass burpees and some air squats.

Will do the other 39 later on

----------


## RaginCajun

Did rest, slow. Will be working with a friend trying to figure out this back deal. Found this while doing some research.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4487155/

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 40 real slow, like someone hit the slow motion button on a video slow

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Did rest, slow. Will be working with a friend trying to figure out this back deal. Found this while doing some research.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4487155/


That’s pretty interesting. Been duck hunting any more? Good haul of teal you posted the other day!

----------


## RaginCajun

> That’s pretty interesting. Been duck hunting any more? Good haul of teal you posted the other day!


i have not. i will be going back deer hunting this weekend and could possibly get in a wood duck hunt. we shall see!

yeah, i think i have degenerated discs in my back. remember a doctor telling me that when i was 22. hoping i heard wrong but this back thing is terrible

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> i have not. i will be going back deer hunting this weekend and could possibly get in a wood duck hunt. we shall see!
> 
> yeah, i think i have degenerated discs in my back. remember a doctor telling me that when i was 22. hoping i heard wrong but this back thing is terrible


My wife has degenerative disks in her neck. She’s had two cortisone epidurals since October. I’m taking her for a follow up exam tomorrow. She woke up on Sunday, July 29th a cripple. When to bed the previous night perfectly fine. She was out of work for almost 3 months. 

Good luck tomorrow. Do you have a nice one you’re watching?

----------


## RaginCajun

> My wife has degenerative disks in her neck. Shes had two cortisone epidurals since October. Im taking her for a follow up exam tomorrow. She woke up on Sunday, July 29th a cripple. When to bed the previous night perfectly fine. She was out of work for almost 3 months. 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. Do you have a nice one youre watching?


I remember you saying your wife has back troubles. Hope she is feeling better and recovering. Thats what Im scared of, waking up like that one day at the ripe age of 37. It is better today but near 100%, which I dont think I will ever be at again.

Thanks man! Heading out tomorrow morning with a bud and two of his coworkers. There are two eight points, a six, and a ten point hanging around one of the stands so hoping for a chance to crack one! I dont have any meat, freezer isnt even plugged in yet!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to mention when I went back to the gym yesterday, there were two former NFL players in there working out. They both grew up here, and they are still big as hell!!! Good seeing those boys!

Back is getting better, slowly and surely I guess. Got through the 81 half ass burpees. Been doing two reps of pushups for every burpee so it doesnt mess with my back as much. Nonetheless, done!

----------


## Charlie67

> Thats pretty interesting. Been duck hunting any more? Good haul of teal you posted the other day!


Where he lives it's ALWAYS good duck hunting.... I'd be jealous but I'm beginning to think that burpees are the State exercise.... Screw that, lol.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Where he lives it's ALWAYS good duck hunting.... I'd be jealous but I'm beginning to think that burpees are the State exercise.... Screw that, lol.


I grew up duck hunting on Reelfoot Lake, but would swap blinds with RC any day!! Lol

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Forgot to mention when I went back to the gym yesterday, there were two former NFL players in there working out. They both grew up here, and they are still big as hell!!! Good seeing those boys!
> 
> Back is getting better, slowly and surely I guess. Got through the 81 half ass burpees. Been doing two reps of pushups for every burpee so it doesn’t mess with my back as much. Nonetheless, done!




My brother bagged this little 8 the other day. Probably should have let him walk but the freezer was empty. Lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Where he lives it's ALWAYS good duck hunting.... I'd be jealous but I'm beginning to think that burpees are the State exercise.... Screw that, lol.


Haha!

State exercise is push polling a pirogue!

----------


## RaginCajun

> My brother bagged this little 8 the other day. Probably should have let him walk but the freezer was empty. Lol


Thats awesome! Im hoping to do the same! These guys arent renewing their lease next year so hoping for a meat haul!

----------


## RaginCajun

82 half ass burpees done. Back still bothersome but working on it

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, didnt see crap this weekend, so the hunt will continue. 

Did 83 half ass burpees on Saturday and 84 yesterday. 

Got my 85 done this morning.

Back is still bothersome and had a damn neck thingy going on this morning. My body hates me

----------


## RaginCajun

86 burpees/pushups done. Been doing more pushups instead of burpees to help out the back. Going try to see a PT today

----------


## RaginCajun

Saw the PT today, she said no more burpees so going to sub those with pushups. She gave me some exercises to do so did some of them this evening. And evidently, I havent been doing enough to strengthen my back so I will be working on that exclusively!

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minutes on elliptical 
87 pushups 
60 TRX rows
Some cobras (still need to do more)

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to the gym yesterday and did some more cobras and a lil cardio.

88 pushups done, shoulders are really tight and feeling it. Ready for this shit to be done so I can take a break.

On another note, heading back hunting at my buds place, hoping for a meat haul! Moon should cooperate better this weekend

----------


## Charlie67

> On another note, heading back hunting at my buds place, hoping for a meat haul! Moon should cooperate better this weekend


Best of luck RC, duck season ends for me Saturday.... But there ain't many around. Maybe I'll get a few geese to end the season.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Best of luck RC, duck season ends for me Saturday.... But there ain't many around. Maybe I'll get a few geese to end the season.


Well, I shot and wounded a doe, rushed my shot and hit low. Found blood and hair, jumped her up, then never found anything again. So pissed! 

I did, however, redeem myself the next morning with these beauties! Got all of them in one shot!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 89, 90, 91, and today, 92 push-ups. Left shoulder is bothersome and back is still eh. I did lots of sitting over the weekend hunting so that didnt help it.

----------


## Charlie67

> Well, I shot and wounded a doe, rushed my shot and hit low. Found blood and hair, jumped her up, then never found anything again. So pissed!


Ah man, that sucks. I've been there. About 10 yrs ago I put an not-terrible shot on a nice buck. But it was canted away from me, while walking away from me, and i think i went through its side and hit it's opposite side shoulder blade. It swiped a tree running and I recover about 10" of my arrow. I followed an ok blood trail for maybe 100 yrds and saw it down but i was pretty sure it wasn't dead. So i went back to the truck, called my buddies, and ate lunch. About 3 hours later I walked back in the dark and was a little disoriented and popped out of the woods closer to where it went down than i thought, and was about 20 feet from it and it took off. So I backed out completely and came back the next morning. There was lots of blood where is was down, but i couldn't find a anything to follow. I looked for about 4 hours, nothing.... Totally pissed. 




> I did, however, redeem myself the next morning with these beauties! Got all of them in one shot!


Nice group of ducks!.... Are you serious? One shot? I'm not sure if your kidding, lol. 

Duck season is over here, but I'm going to try for a couple goose days in January.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ah man, that sucks. I've been there. About 10 yrs ago I put an not-terrible shot on a nice buck. But it was canted away from me, while walking away from me, and i think i went through its side and hit it's opposite side shoulder blade. It swiped a tree running and I recover about 10" of my arrow. I followed an ok blood trail for maybe 100 yrds and saw it down but i was pretty sure it wasn't dead. So i went back to the truck, called my buddies, and ate lunch. About 3 hours later I walked back in the dark and was a little disoriented and popped out of the woods closer to where it went down than i thought, and was about 20 feet from it and it took off. So I backed out completely and came back the next morning. There was lots of blood where is was down, but i couldn't find a anything to follow. I looked for about 4 hours, nothing.... Totally pissed. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice group of ducks!.... Are you serious? One shot? I'm not sure if your kidding, lol. 
> 
> Duck season is over here, but I'm going to try for a couple goose days in January.


Ah man! Yeah it still hurts, I hate losing an animal. 

Yes sir, one shot! I actually hit 5 but one managed to fly away. It was on the water, they were coming through some grass right towards me, I was standing on the side of a tree and boom!

Heading out tomorrow evening with a bud, he has a dog so shouldnt lose a bird!

----------


## RaginCajun

Got in those 93 push-ups, was tough!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, wasnt able to go, my buds boat trailer was broke so will have to postpone that trip. 

Did 94 push-ups and some other stuff this morning and went back this evening and did some more back stuff.

----------


## Charlie67

> Well, wasnt able to go, my buds boat trailer was broke so will have to postpone that trip. 
> 
> Did 94 push-ups and some other stuff this morning and went back this evening and did some more back stuff.


You need to get your own boat! .... Said the guy who also needs to get his own boat, lol.

How long is your season?

----------


## RaginCajun

> You need to get your own boat! .... Said the guy who also needs to get his own boat, lol.
> 
> How long is your season?


I do, I do!!!

Season ends January 20th here. Its hot as shit, have mosquitoes all over the place!

----------


## RaginCajun

Heading to Texas to try to harvest, deer, hog, rabbit, and if the ducks are flying, those too!

My freezer is are so need to harvest something soon! Had my chance last weekend and blew it. Hoping to totally redeem myself!

----------


## Charlie67

> Heading to Texas to try to harvest, deer, hog, rabbit, and if the ducks are flying, those too!
> 
> My freezer is are so need to harvest something soon! Had my chance last weekend and blew it. Hoping to totally redeem myself!


Sounds like a great trip, best of luck RC!

----------


## RaginCajun

Didnt see a damn deer but did pop a coyote and saw a huge hog! Freezer still empty.

Completed the challenge, finished up with 100 pushups yesterday hung over and feel a little under the weather. Not sure if someone was sick that I came in contact with or just something in the air but I can barely breathe. My asthma and allergies are all out of whack.

January Challenge- run/walk/whatever, at least 1 mile everyday. Have a few friends doing it so it will help me stay motivated. I got it in yesterday and as the challenge goes, if you miss a day, you can just add one to the next day. Also, 5 miles of cycling will equal one mile of running/walking. I will weigh myself tomorrow but pretty sure Im still at 185lbs. 2019 will also be the year of the back! Fixing and strengthening my back will be a priority this year, along with my core. Have also been looking into the carnivore diet and will start eating more this way. 

Well, thats enough for now, Happy New Years everyone following along!

----------


## Charlie67

> Didnt see a damn deer but did pop a coyote and saw a huge hog! Freezer still empty.
> 
> Completed the challenge, finished up with 100 pushups yesterday hung over and feel a little under the weather. Not sure if someone was sick that I came in contact with or just something in the air but I can barely breathe. My asthma and allergies are all out of whack.
> 
> January Challenge- run/walk/whatever, at least 1 mile everyday. Have a few friends doing it so it will help me stay motivated. I got it in yesterday and as the challenge goes, if you miss a day, you can just add one to the next day. Also, 5 miles of cycling will equal one mile of running/walking. I will weigh myself tomorrow but pretty sure Im still at 185lbs. 2019 will also be the year of the back! Fixing and strengthening my back will be a priority this year, along with my core. Have also been looking into the carnivore diet and will start eating more this way. 
> 
> Well, thats enough for now, Happy New Years everyone following along!


Happy New year RC. Sorry about the deer, but shooting coyotes is always a good time!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy New year RC. Sorry about the deer, but shooting coyotes is always a good time!

----------


## RaginCajun

5 miles on the bike and 1 mile on the treadmill 

That is all

----------


## Charlie67

> 


Awesome!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Awesome!


Was able to sneak in a duck hunt before work with a bud. We only got 5, one bufflehead, 3 greys, and a mottled duck

----------


## RaginCajun

Got that one mile in, did it on the treadmill 

Enjoying some ribeye sausage, holy shit its good!

----------


## Charlie67

> Was able to sneak in a duck hunt before work with a bud. We only got 5, one bufflehead, 3 greys, and a mottled duck


When is your season over? I'm down to geese for the next few weeks, but it was 54° this week so i haven't seen much.

----------


## RaginCajun

> When is your season over? I'm down to geese for the next few weeks, but it was 54° this week so i haven't seen much.


January 20th 

I have only shot one goose before. We had just finished duck hunting in Welsh, LA, and was sitting in the back of my truck. I kept watching them and they kept getting lower and lower, so I took my gun out and cracked a shot. Wound up hitting one and it almost crashed on the hood of my truck! Big fucker would have made quite a dent!

Got invited to go down to Venice to hunt but Im not feeling 100% so going to have to pass, plus, Ive been traveling for weeks!

----------


## RaginCajun

5 miles on the bike and some other stuff. 

Purchased an inversion table today so hoping it will help out with this back some. 

Also, down 3 pounds to 182, been no carb for 3 days now so was expecting the water loss.

----------


## Charlie67

> January 20th 
> 
> I have only shot one goose before. We had just finished duck hunting in Welsh, LA, and was sitting in the back of my truck. I kept watching them and they kept getting lower and lower, so I took my gun out and cracked a shot. Wound up hitting one and it almost crashed on the hood of my truck! Big fucker would have made quite a dent!
> 
> Got invited to go down to Venice to hunt but Im not feeling 100% so going to have to pass, plus, Ive been traveling for weeks!


So you still have time. I love shooting geese, especially when they land nearby. The thud they make when they hit the ground is like a bag of flour dropping out of the sky. It's a bit more satisfying than watching ducks spiral gracefully down into the water.

Feel better my friend.

C-

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog/walk
Stretch and rubber band work 
75 reps on jump rope
2 sets 8 reps Standing rope pull downs 
2 sets 8 reps leg extensions 
2 sets 8 reps standing lat press downs
2 sets 8 reps chest flys
2 sets 8 reps machine t bar rows

Boomshakalaka!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing excellence!

Treadmill 1
1 mile walk

Stretching
15:00 minutes 

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 6

Lunge (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 15
Set 2: 80 lb × 15

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 90 lb × 5

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
https://strong.app.link/zgsLQJAcgT

----------


## RaginCajun

Down to 180.4lbs today. Need to up my salt and water intake. I may need to start carrying around a jug again to make sure I finish one everyday. I drink a lot of water but feel like its never enough. Well, off to the gym!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pissing excellence gents!

Workout 

Treadmill 1
1 mile walk

Stretching
Prob 14-15 minutes 

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Lunge (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 140 lb × 5
Set 2: 140 lb × 5

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Come get some!

----------


## RaginCajun

5 miles on the bike and 1/2 mile on the treadmill. Im sore from lifting again, feels good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Eh, didnt have a lot of time this morning as I slept a little later, so I did one of those girly type HIIT videos for 10 min, fucking whipped me son! 

Still will get my mile in later on, have a busy morning!

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Treadmill 1
1/4 mile

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00 min

Kneeling Pulldown 
Set 1: +80 lb × 8
Set 2: +80 lb × 8
Set 3: +80 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 12
Set 2: 155 lb × 10
Set 3: 160 lb × 8

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 55 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 80 lb × 6

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10
Set 3: 0 lb × 10

Felt weak today, still feel under the weather some. Only did 1/4 mile so still have some meat on the bone for dis evening!

Fuck my back

----------


## RaginCajun

1.25 mile run

Boom!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

So far, eating eggs, beef/meat, and cheese, has been really easy. Only hard part is the condiments, trying to find some with no to low sugar. I thought I might have caved or just had a little carbs but been pretty strict so far. 

On the menu tonight, more ribeye sausage!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Treadmill 1
1 mile walk

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Seated Calf Raise (Plate Loaded)
Set 1: 80 lb × 15
Set 2: 80 lb × 15

Chest Fly
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Standing Cable Row
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 8

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Weighed in at 179.6 lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile jog and some foam rolling

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout


Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 10:00, 2 miles

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 6

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 90 lb × 6

Jump Rope
Set 1: 75 reps
Set 2: 75 reps
Set 3: 75 reps

Yup, straight pissed it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile jog and a few other things

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 18:00 walk

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Single Leg Extensions 
Set 1: 80 lb × 6
Set 2: 80 lb × 6
Set 3: 80 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Seated Row (Cable) - overhead pulls
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 7

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 2 mi | 11:00

Yes that's right, straight pissed it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday to duck hunt and watch the Saints!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 18:00

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 6
Set 3: 100 lb × 5

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10

Lateral Raise (Band)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Had a good one, was a little tired and need to drink more water.

----------


## RaginCajun

5 miles on the bike at the gym and some rolling

----------


## Charlie67

> Took off yesterday to duck hunt and watch the Saints!


Damn son, that's a hell of a day! Totally jealous of your weather (until August anyway  :Smilie: . I haven't seen a wood duck since late October!

It was 5° with 9" of snow this weekend... Not even the geese were moving.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn son, that's a hell of a day! Totally jealous of your weather (until August anyway . I haven't seen a wood duck since late October!
> 
> It was 5° with 9" of snow this weekend... Not even the geese were moving.


Wish it would get colder, need those deer to be moving this weekend! But I hate the cold, only like hunting in it

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday - Blitz2
Tuesday, January 15, 2019 at 7:06 AM

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 13:19

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Bench Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Lateral Raise (Band)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Lunge (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 35 lb × 6

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 80 lb × 12
Set 2: 80 lb × 12

Tweaked my chest a wee bit on the last rep. Not bad, we shall see. 

Weight up to 181.2lbs, may have been the vodka two days straight!

----------


## RaginCajun

3.7 mile walk on treadmill, took 60 minutes 

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile walk
Stretching/foam rolling - hurts!
100 hanging leg raises 
100 AB crunches on machine 

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

100 floors on the stair master 

Thats right my friends, pissing the excellence!

----------


## jGrande

Cajun! I'm in the same boat! Motivated and ready to cut...just wanted to help you out with a secret weapon of mine:
jGrande Oatmeal Pancakes: 
3/4c egg white
1/2c oatmeal
1/2c fat free cottage cheese (or 1/4c unsweetened almond milk if not doing dairy..."soft look").

blend em and cook em. You can add a half a banana if PWO meal, but that's up to your macros
As is: 40g pro, 50g carbs, 2g fat

Bump the honey (50% dextrose OK for PWO shake or meal, 50% fructose BAD). Try Smucker's sugar-free syrup in moderation.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cajun! I'm in the same boat! Motivated and ready to cut...just wanted to help you out with a secret weapon of mine:
> jGrande Oatmeal Pancakes: 
> 3/4c egg white
> 1/2c oatmeal
> 1/2c fat free cottage cheese (or 1/4c unsweetened almond milk if not doing dairy..."soft look").
> 
> blend em and cook em. You can add a half a banana if PWO meal, but that's up to your macros
> As is: 40g pro, 50g carbs, 2g fat
> 
> Bump the honey (50% dextrose OK for PWO shake or meal, 50% fructose BAD). Try Smucker's sugar-free syrup in moderation.


Thanks. I have all types of pancake recipes like that use them from time to time. Currently, I am not having carbs so those will have to wait.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick hunt this morning

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on the treadmill walking and 5 miles on the bike.

Can you smell it???

----------


## austinite

You're gonna get fat. I just know it. 

jk. Miss ya RC COLA!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning workout 

Felt sluggish this morning:

1 mile walk
Foam rolling and stretching 
3 sets single leg extensions 
3 sets of calf raises 


Quick Afternoon Workout

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00 min

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 90 lb × 6

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 34
Set 2: 0 lb × 33
Set 3: 0 lb × 33

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10

Dumbell Shrug
Real slow, feeling it
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

> You're gonna get fat. I just know it. 
> 
> jk. Miss ya RC COLA!


I stay fat!

Sup man, hope you and your mom are doing well!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 13:52

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Chest Fly
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 11

Standing Lat Row
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 8

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Rowing (Machine)
Set 1: 500m | 3:20

Weight 179.8lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday.

Todays workout:

2 miles - 30 minutes 
Stretch
500m row - 2 minutes 5 seconds (fuck me, all out on rows is killa!)
3 sets of calf presses

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 5 mi | 23:00min

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00min

Barbell Single Arm Press Up
Set 1: 35 lb × 6
Set 2: 35 lb × 8

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 25
Set 3: 0 lb × 25

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Felt sluggish strength wise today. Maybe I burned it on the bike first.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Rowing (Machine)
1 minute rest between sets
Set 1: 500m | 2:05
Set 2: 500m | 2:27
Set 3: 500m | 2:20
Set 4: 500m | 2:21
Set 5: 500m | 2:21

These are killa!!!

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 5 mi | 22:30

Im dead! Ribeye time!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Wednesday, January 23, 2019 at 6:39 AM

Stretching
Set 1: 10:00

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 200 lb × 6

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 14
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 210 lb × 8

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 60
Set 2: 0 lb × 60

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 8

Box Jump
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 3.5 mi | 20:00

Fuck my back! Felt a wee niggle in that same spot, not sure what caused it. Oh well, done

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile run 
100 AB crunches on machine 
Stretching 
Foam rolling

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Rowing machine:
500m - 2:52
500m - 2:52
500m - 2:46
500m - 2:46
500m - 2:41
(1 minute rest between sets)

Stretch 

Chest flyes 
110 lb 8 reps
110 lb 8 reps

Calf presses
70 lb 30 reps
70 lb 30 reps

Shoulder press machine 
100 lb 8 reps
85 lb 10 reps

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some hunting over the weekend, nothing shootable. Did walk over 7 miles on Friday helping track a deer so did get some exercise in although I did indulge in some of the finer things, haha.

Today, went in and did a 1.5 mile walk and 1000m row. Legs are tight from my back I am guessing since I did a lot of sitting. Will be using the inversion table more this week

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 2.15 mi | 12:00

Stretching
Set 1: 5:00

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: −120 lb × 10
Set 2: −120 lb × 10
Set 3: −120 lb × 10
Set 4: −120 lb × 10

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 10
Set 3: 140 lb × 10
Set 4: 120 lb × 10

Iso-Lateral Row (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10
Set 4: 90 lb × 10

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10
Set 4: 30 lb × 10

Bicycle Crunch
10 each leg
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps
Set 4: 20 reps

Right shoulder not 100 so had to take it light on the weights. Weighed in at 179.6lbs, thought I was going to be heavier with a half handle of vodka and all the bad food I ate (which wasnt a whole lot). 

Nevertheless, pissed straight excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

10 mile bike at the gym
1500m row

Straight pissing it!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 14:30

Air Squat
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10
Set 4: 70 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Seated Calf Raise (Plate Loaded)
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 165 lb × 10
Set 2: 165 lb ×8 

Legs are fried!

----------


## RaginCajun

2.5 mile jog took 38 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

5.5 mile bike in the gym and some foam rolling. Legs are tight, need to use the inversion table more

----------


## RaginCajun

Legs are still tight as hell

Managed 2.5 miles on the treadmill, foam rolled some (didnt really help), and then biked some.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 13:30

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 6

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 10

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Kind of felt burnt out after that mile. Pushed through it. No twoaday today. 

Weight is still at 179.6lbs. Some carbs been sneaking in so need to tighten up! I set a short term goal of getting around 170 lbs by Easter. Definitely doable! Jump on and enjoy the ride!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Friday, February 1, 2019 at 7:46 AM

Cycling (Indoor)
Had the arm things on it
Set 1: 3.5 mi | 15:00

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Jump Rope
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps
Set 3: 50 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Box Jump
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Cycling (Indoor)
Had the arm things on it!
Set 1: 3.5 mi | 15:00

Foam roll

Felt sluggish today, muscles felt tired. Dunno

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog 12:30
Stretch

3 Rounds
50 AB crunches on machine 
100 lb 8 reps chest fly machine
50 reps jump rope
500m row

Foam roll

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout
Sunday, February 3, 2019 at 8:20 AM

Rowing (Machine)
Set 1: 0.5 km | 2:56

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Lateral Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 10

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 40 lb × 20
Set 2: 40 lb × 20

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Medicine Ball Overhead Wall Throws
Set 1: 12 lb × 10
Set 2: 12 lb × 10
Set 3: 12 lb × 10

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10
Set 3: 0 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown - Wide Grip (Cable)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 10

Didn't have it but pissed some excellence anyhow!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening - 1 mile run and stretched

This evening-

Stretching
2 miles 28 minutes 
4 rounds of 500m rowing with a minute break 
Stretch

Done! 623 cals

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Rowing (Machine)
Set 1: 0.5 km | 2:56

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 12
Set 2: 150 lb × 12

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 8

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 95 lb × 8

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 35 lb × 10
Set 2: 35 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown - Underhand (Cable)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 100

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20

Rotator Cuff Band
Set 1: 0 lb × 20
Set 2: 0 lb × 20

Felt tired, slept like shit

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 178.8lbs today. Stomach was a bit upset last night and this morning.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick 5 mile bike at the gym

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Rowing (Machine)
Set 1: 500m | 3:05

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Rotator Cuff Band
Set 1: 0 lb × 20
Set 2: 0 lb × 20

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 200 lb × 10
Set 2: 200 lb × 10

Dumbell Curl
Set 1: 20 lb × 15
Set 2: 30 lb × 8

Seated Calf Raise 
Set 1: 90 lb × 25
Set 2: 90 lb × 25

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 6

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Actually tested my back with deadlifts, felt good! Legs are sore, fuck lunges! Skkkkkkkkk!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 mile run, it hurt!

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, forgot to log yesterday. Did a mile on the elliptical and stretched. Twas sore yesterday.

Today:

Workout

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.25 mi | 4:00

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Rotator Cuff Band
Set 1: 0 lb × 20
Set 2: 0 lb × 20
Set 3: 0 lb × 20
Set 4: 0 lb × 20
Set 5: 0 lb × 20

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Seated Row (Cable)
Overhead pulls
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 8

Chest Fly
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8

Right shoulder bothersome but the bands helped it some. 

Diet has been pretty good, not many hiccups along the way! Still pushing for 170 by mid April! Clothes are fitting looser and even got a lil compliment that I looked slimmer.

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout
Friday, February 8, 2019 at 5:49 PM

Stretching
Set 1: 7:00

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Seated Calf Raise (Plate Loaded)
Set 1: 90 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 20

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 85 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Notes: Single leg

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout
Saturday, February 9, 2019 at 10:20 AM

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.25 mi | 3:00

Band Stretch (hip flexor, hold 30sec)
Set 1: 0 lb × 1
Set 2: 0 lb × 1
Set 3: 0 lb × 1

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Each leg
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

missed a coyote this morning with the 6.8

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked about 4 miles today looking for hogs, and went to the gym for a stretch. Figured its time for a massage so going find one. Need some heels/elbows in my back

----------


## kelkel

[QUOTE=RaginCajun;7445653]Walked about 4 miles today looking for hogs/QUOTE]


Just go to Mcdonalds. Ton's of fat girls there.

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=kelkel;7445705]


> Walked about 4 miles today looking for hogs/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just go to Mcdonalds. Ton's of fat girls there.


Hahaha, the other white meat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday 3.1

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 17:15

Stretching
Set 1: 8:00

Seated Leg Press (Machine)
Set 1: 200 lb × 12
Set 2: 260 lb × 5

Battle Ropes
Set 1: 0:30
Set 2: 0:30
Set 3: 0:30

Lunge (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

5 mile bike at the gym 
1/2 mile on treadmill 
30sec work/30sec rest - 10 rounds on rowing machine 
Stretched
Rolled on a PVC pipe! Fuck me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 12:22

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 1 mi | 4:13

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Stretching
Set 1: 8:00 min

Jump Rope
Set 1: 75 reps
Set 2: 75 reps
Set 3: 75 reps

Took right at 33 minutes 

Weighed in at 178.4lbs pre-poop

----------


## RaginCajun

100 floors on the stair master

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 6
Set 3: 100 lb × 6

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 35 lb × 10
Set 2: 35 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20

Weight was 176.2 lbs today, lowest in a while

----------


## kelkel

> Weight was 176.2 lbs today, lowest in a while



Is that your goal right now?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is that your goal right now?


Goal is really to trim the rest of the fat off of me and get in better shape cardiovascular/athletically. I want to look lean, never have been since I was a kid. Got to about 167 lbs a few years ago and was about 15ish BF, then I injured myself. I also want my body to feel better, tendons, joints, and all that. I wish I could lift heavy but due to throwing my back out twice in the past 4 months, I have to stay with the light weights and make do. My body hates me, have knots all over, seem to stay inflamed. My genetics also play a huge role in my body holding onto fat like its no ones business, big bodies on both sides. My little brother has the same problem, hard as hell to lose the fat. 

And want to add to this, I love being/going to the gym and lifting, cardio, and whatever else goes on in there, just wish my body would get on the same level as my mind! May need to go get some updated blood work soon as it has been a while since I have last checked. Need to see where my Vitamin D levels are. Last checked probably 3-4 years ago and it was at 25. I was taking 10,000 ius a day for a long while then backed it down to 5,000 ius but dont take it religiously as I should. I know I know.

----------


## RaginCajun

1100m row - 30sec work/30sec rest 10 rounds
1 mile run, 14 minutes 
Rolled on a pvc pipe

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 2.25 mi | 10:00

Stretching
Set 1: 5:00

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: −120 lb × 10
Set 2: −120 lb × 10
Set 3: −120 lb × 10

Jump Rope
Set 1: 75 reps
Set 2: 75 reps
Set 3: 75 reps

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 10

Triceps Extension (Cable)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Just didnt have it today, sluggish, but got it done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log that I cut the grass yesterday, took 90 minutes so did some more cardio.

Took off today, needed a rest day, total rest day. Will be back at it tomorrow!

----------


## MuscleScience

With all that cardio, looks like it’s time for a hog huntt!!!

----------


## Obs

> Forgot to log that I cut the grass yesterday, took 90 minutes so did some more cardio.
> 
> Took off today, needed a rest day, total rest day. Will be back at it tomorrow!


Cut the grass... Man I would love to do that. 
Just got done shoveling driveway for second time today.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Cut the grass... Man I would love to do that. 
> Just got done shoveling driveway for second time today.


Saw you guys got blitzed

----------


## Obs

> Saw you guys got blitzed


Its been a dozen times already. 
This last round made people retarded. 

Look at this I 70 at oak grove
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00029617935709

----------


## Obs

"Its nuttin we cain dooo!"

30 car pile up. 
Here is what the front of the wreck looked like

Attachment 175764

----------


## Obs

Btw...

Be cool when you wreck. Stick your head out with your phone recording and say "FUCK IT I AM PARKING RIGHT HERE"

Then yell at everyone else who wrecks for their shitty parking skills.

----------


## MuscleScience

> "Its nuttin we cain dooo!"
> 
> 30 car pile up. 
> Here is what the front of the wreck looked like
> 
> Attachment 175764


I saw the video of it. I have a good friend that drives that way everyday for work. I called to check on her. Thankfully she wasn’t involved...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Cut the grass... Man I would love to do that. 
> Just got done shoveling driveway for second time today.


Fuck all that cold, its 77 done here today, lovely!

----------


## RaginCajun

3.2 mile run, took 40 minutes.

176.4lbs today, Mardi Gras Ball tonight so some debauchery will be taking place!

----------


## Obs

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...&ref=bookmarks

MS and Cajun I can see you guys doing this.
You should half a trip together

----------


## kelkel

> 3.2 mile run, took 40 minutes.



Would take me 40 minutes just for the .2

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 8:00

Chin Up
Set 1: 4 reps
Set 2: 4 reps
Set 3: 4 reps
Set 4: 4 reps

Front Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 70 lb × 8

Overhead Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 6
Set 2: 70 lb × 6

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
With rope angled
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 8

Pullover 
Set 1: 45 lb × 6
Set 2: 45 lb × 6
Set 3: 45 lb × 6

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:45

----------


## RaginCajun

> Would take me 40 minutes just for the .2


In heels?

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick workout 

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 12:40

Stretching
Set 1: 8:00

Jump Rope
Set 1: 75 reps
Set 2: 75 reps

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Body still tight so took it easy.

----------


## kelkel

> In heels?



Oh no. I'm much quicker in heels.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh no. I'm much quicker in heels.


I was about to say!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile elliptical 14 minutes 
5 miles on bike 27 minutes 
Rolled on a pvc pipe and stretched

Bout to grill up 3 pounds of beef Fajitas!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body Workout B
Wednesday, February 20, 2019 at 5:54 AM

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 8:00

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 8

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 6

Inverted Row (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 15 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 4

Incline Dumbbell Kickbacks
Set 1: 10 lb × 10
Set 2: 15 lb × 10
Set 3: 15 lb × 8

Cable Crossover
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 8

Good one here! Right shoulder and triceps tight as hell!


#wooooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Full Body Workout B
> Wednesday, February 20, 2019 at 5:54 AM
> 
> Elliptical Machine
> Set 1: 0.5 mi | 8:00
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlift
> Set 1: 135 lb × 8
> Set 2: 135 lb × 8
> ...


Damn, straight got after it today!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn, straight got after it today!


Yessir!!!

And went back for more!

15 intervals of 30 sec work/rest on rowing machine 
1 mile walk

Legs are toast!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog 14 minutes 
150 sit-ups 
Stretching 

Mauled some sushi for lunch, and now mailing some steak!

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body Workout A

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00

Stretching
Set 1: 8:00

Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 10
Set 3: 135 lb × 8

Goblet Squat (Kettlebell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 10

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: −120 lb × 10
Set 2: −120 lb × 10
Set 3: −120 lb × 10

Lying Hamstring Dumbbell Curls
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 20 lb × 10
Set 3: 20 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 75 lb × 10
Set 3: 75 lb × 10

Straight pissing excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Not sure what is up, had to two drinks last night and now my weight is up 2 pounds to 179. Not sure if the two drinks did it or not, or if I just have to take a huge poop. Diet has been good so not too sure, maybe just water. Could be me being sore and thus more inflammation. We shall see, heading in for some cardio soon

----------


## RaginCajun

10 intervals of 30/30 on the rowing machine 
3 miles on the bike
Rolled my legs on a pvc pipe

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in for a 2.5 mile ride and some more rolling. I think the rolling is helping out plus I was bored as hell cuz its raining

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did 2.8 mile bike, 1.75 mile run, and finished with a 2.8 mile bike.

Today:

Full Body Workout B
Monday, February 25, 2019 at 6:50 AM

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 8:00

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 6

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 6
Set 3: 50 lb × 6

Notes: Right shoulder still not 100%

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 6

Inverted Row (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 reps

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 8
Set 3: 15 lb × 8

Incline Dumbbell Kickbacks
Set 1: 15 lb × 8
Set 2: 15 lb × 8
Set 3: 15 lb × 8

Cable Crossover
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 8

#fuckmonday
#fuckmyback
#straightpissingit

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut my grass and went back to the gym and rode the bike for 5 miles/30 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 1 mile jog, 50 crunches, 10 decline sit-ups, and rolled on a pvc pipe. Legs felt really tight, especially my left hammy. May need to back off this evening

----------


## RaginCajun

That's right baws, pissed some more, fuck my legs!

1 mile run 14 minutes 
Stretch 
1200m row 30/30

Get some

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body Workout A
Wednesday, February 27, 2019 at 6:45 AM

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00

Stretching
Set 1: 8:00

Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 155 lb × 8
Set 3: 155 lb × 8

Goblet Squat (Kettlebell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: −120 lb × 10
Set 2: −120 lb × 10
Set 3: 4 reps

Lying Hamstring Dumbbell Curls
Set 1: 25 lb × 12
Set 2: 25 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 75 lb × 10
Set 2: 105 lb × 6
Set 3: 105 lb × 8

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minutes of walking and some pvc pipe rolling

----------


## RaginCajun

5.5 mile on bike at gym, stretching , and some abs. Need to do some more core work on the cardio days. 

Diet/food consumption has mainly been steak, burgers, and these awesome Quest microwave cakes I make with their protein powder. Its very low carb and fills the sweet tooth void very very nicely! Its really simple to make as well! Melt a lil butter, toss in an egg, scoop of protein powder, a dash of baking powder, and a lil water to get it to a cake batter consistency. Then, pop in the microwave for 30-45 sec, bam!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back and did 2 miles if walking on the treadmill and stretched good.

Today, you damn right, pissing the excellence!!!


Full Body Workout B
Friday, March 1, 2019 at 7:48 AM

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 6

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 6

Inverted Row (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 8
Set 3: 20 lb × 8

Incline Dumbbell Kickbacks
Set 1: 15 lb × 10
Set 2: 15 lb × 10
Set 3: 15 lb × 10

Cable Crossover
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile swim with fins on, took 25 minutes. It felt great to glide through the water! Right shoulder bothersome, tendinitis or something.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did a 1,000 yard swim, felt great! I may have over did it with the swimming as I had discomfort in my back last night and couldnt sleep. Its still bothering me, might be a little sciatica but Im not sure 

Today:

Full Body Workout A
Monday, March 4, 2019 at 9:51 AM

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00

Stretching
Set 1: 8:00

Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 5
Set 3: 155 lb × 10

Squat (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 8
Set 3: 55 lb × 8

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: −50 lb × 8
Set 2: −50 lb × 8
Set 3: −50 lb × 8

Lying Hamstring Dumbbell Curls
Set 1: 25 lb × 12
Set 2: 25 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 8
Set 3: 80 lb × 8
https://strong.app.link/py9sdC6QMU

----------


## RaginCajun

Its Fat Tuesday, Happy Mardi Gras!

Off day!

New Lent Challenge - 40 Days of the following:

40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 

Going to be tough on top of everything else, giddy up!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

1st day of new challenge 

1/2 mile elliptical 
40 burpees 
40 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 
1/2 mile elliptical 

Will have to watch my back with the burpees but feels good so far.

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body Workout B
Wednesday, March 6, 2019 at 3:00 PM

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 8
Set 3: 185 lb × 6

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 20 lb × 6

Inverted Row (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 15 lb × 8
Set 2: 15 lb × 8
Set 3: 15 lb × 6

Incline Dumbbell Kickbacks
Set 1: 15 lb × 10
Set 2: 15 lb × 10
Set 3: 15 lb × 10

Cable Crossover
Set 1: 35 lb × 10
Set 2: 35 lb × 10
Set 3: 35 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog
40 burpees
40 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 

Was tough today, I'm sore as faaaaaaaccccckkk!

#fuckmyback
#punchtodayinthedicksucker

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body Workout A
Friday, March 8, 2019 at 7:36 AM

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00

Stretching
Set 1: 5:00

Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 155 lb × 8
Set 3: 185 lb × 5

Goblet Squat (Kettlebell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Pull Up (Assisted)
Set 1: 6 reps
Set 2: −80 lb × 8
Set 3: −80 lb × 6

Lying Hamstring Dumbbell Curls
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 6

40 air squats
40 sit-ups 
20 burpees 
20 pushups 

Anyone want some????!!!!!???

----------


## MuscleScience

> Full Body Workout A
> Friday, March 8, 2019 at 7:36 AM
> 
> Elliptical Machine
> Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00
> 
> Stretching
> Set 1: 5:00
> 
> ...


Nice! I might copy this for tomorrow’s workout!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed the Challenge the past two days. Also helped some buds clear some trails, so sore from swinging a pole saw all weekend

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning workout 

1 mile walk
40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 
.5 mile jog

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body 2
Monday, March 11, 2019 at 3:59 PM

Chest Fly Machine
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 160 lb × 10
Set 3: 160 lb × 10

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 8

Front Raise (Barbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 12
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

6 mile ride in 30 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Twas tough today, I'm tired 

.5 jog
40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 

Bout to grab some meat and throw it on some

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Incline Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 5
Set 3: 18 lb × 5

Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 205 lb × 8
Set 3: 205 lb × 8

High Knee Stepup
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10
Set 3: 0 lb × 10

Pullover 
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10

40 air squats 
40 sit-ups 

Then did 40 burpees and 40 pushups later on

Boom!!! Can yall feel the excellence!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Mernin baws and gals!

40 pushups 
40 burpees 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 
3 minute row

Down to 175 pernt 8, pre

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb x 10

Seated Wide-Grip Row (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 10

Bent Over Flyes 
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 20 lb × 10
Set 3: 20 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 6
Set 3: 30 lb × 6

40 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 

Still have burpees to do. Right shoulder bothersome, guessing too much

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off the burpees last night 

Today

Jogged 4 miles in 57 minutes 
40 pushups 
20 air squats 

Still have the rest to do. Also, carbing up for two days as I have been stagnant in my weight for the past month. Been hovering around 175 lbs and still have some fat to lose.

----------


## RaginCajun

Carbs definitely give me gas. 

Challenge done for the day 

40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 
40 sit-ups

----------


## RaginCajun

Straight pissed some excellence baws and gals! I mean a damn stream of it!!!!

Afternoon Workout

Hack Squat
Set 1: 240 lb × 10
Set 2: 290 lb × 10
Set 3: 290 lb × 10

Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 7
Set 3: 205 lb × 5

Lat Pulldown - Wide Grip (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 10

Cable Crossover
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Burpee
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Air Squat
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps

Gone be sore for sure!

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely sore and right shoulder is bothersome, thinking tendinitis.

Yup, that's right, pissing excellence !!!

440 Challenge Plus

Air Squat
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Burpee
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Jump Rope
Set 1: 50 reps
Set 2: 50 reps
Set 3: 50 reps

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Get some!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

2.32 miles of walking, cut the grass and sprayed the ditch. Twas a nice evening out!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 burpees 
40 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 
20 hanging leg raises 
Rolled on pvc, faaaaaaauuucck

#wooooooooooowednesday

175.4lbs today pre-poop

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.6 mi | 11:00

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 190 lb × 8

Bent Over Row (Barbell)
Set 1: 205 lb × 10
Set 2: 255 lb × 8
Set 3: 255 lb × 8

Skullcrusher (Barbell) with superset presses 
Set 1: 65 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 65 lb × 7

Overhead Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 35 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: +25 lb × 10
Set 3: +25 lb × 10
https://strong.app.link/4ayrU1mHdV

----------


## RaginCajun

5.5 mile bike, 35 minutes. Lighting up the grill now, steaks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick one

40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 
40 sit-ups 
Foam rolled some

Get some!

----------


## RaginCajun

440 Challenge Plus!

Air Squat
Set 1: +60 lb × 10
Set 2: +120 lb × 10
Set 3: 20 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 15 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Burpee
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Back Extension
Set 1: +45 lb × 8
Set 2: +45 lb × 8
Set 3: +45 lb × 8

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Straight pissed it baws! Punch Frideee in the face!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes 

40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 

15 minutes and that's it. Done!

Have a glorious Satadeeee!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mile run
40 pushups 
40 air squats 
40 sit-ups 
40 burpees 

Was tough today, I was a lil over hung! Carbing up as well. Having some damn spasm in my right quad right about my knee, aggravating as all get out

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mile bike
40 burpees 
40 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 
Foam rolled

Punch today in the face!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Incline Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 7

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 6

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 14
Set 2: 185 lb × 14
Set 3: 185 lb × 14

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 80 lb × 12
Set 2: 80 lb × 12
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Cable Kickback
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 20 lb × 10
Set 3: 20 lb × 10

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 115 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 8
Set 3: 115 lb × 8

Right shoulder bothersome, going to try some anti-inflammatories

----------


## RaginCajun

Challenge done!

Picked up aleve yesterday so hoping this will help will the shoulder and left knee. Im done for today, maybe fishing or cardio this afternoon

----------


## RaginCajun

Challenge done plus some rolling. Need to step up the cardio train! Choo choo!

----------


## RaginCajun

3.5 miles in 50 minutes. My legs are toast!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 burpees 
40 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
40 air squats 
5 minutes rowing
5 minutes on bike

May lift some later on, may have to take it easy on my right shoulder, we shall see

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 40 burpees 
> 40 sit-ups 
> 40 pushups 
> 40 air squats 
> 5 minutes rowing
> 5 minutes on bike
> 
> May lift some later on, may have to take it easy on my right shoulder, we shall see


Killer!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 185 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 10
Set 3: 185 lb × 10

Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 10
Set 2: 205 lb × 8
Set 3: 225 lb × 3

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 8

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 15 lb × 10
Set 2: 15 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 6

Was a quick but effective workout.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Killer!!!


Hi!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 
100 crunches on machine
1.5 mile on bike 

#fuckmyback
#freakyfriday
#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil tough this morning, drank a lil bit yesterday.

40 burpees 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 
40 pushups 
30 hanging leg raises 
50 crunches 

Done

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mile walk, trying to clear my head

----------


## RaginCajun

Lent Challenge done plus some other stuff. Looks like I am going to have to try some melatonin and stuff to try to sleep better, damn stress

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 2 mile walk, trying to clear my head


I may have to borrow this strategy!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I may have to borrow this strategy!


Do it, especially if you have some nature trails! Go get you some!

----------


## RaginCajun

40 burpees 
40 pushups 
40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 
10 intervals on rowing machine 
Foam rolled

Legs are really tight today, guess that was from rolling on the pvc pipe yesterday. I still need to try to drink more water throughout the day as I still feel dehydrated. Hope to hit some weights later on

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 6
Set 3: 70 lb × 6

Lunge (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 10

Front Raise (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Hack Squat
Set 1: 240 lb × 10
Set 2: 240 lb × 10
Set 3: 240 lb × 10

My shoulders are dead, especially the right one. It almost feels like it is going to pop out of place when benching, feels weird as hell.

----------


## RaginCajun

Challenge done
Grass cut 50 minutes
7.3 mile bike ride

All of that and I still cant clear my head.

On another note, few friends and I signed up for the Crescent City Classic 10k in New Orleans in 3 weeks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Challenge done in the AM

PM, went in and did 5 rounds of sprints on the bike and stayed on for 20 minutes then stretched good as Im tight as hell. 

Still stressed, but who isnt

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 200 lb × 8

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 8

Medicine Ball Overhead Wall Throws
Set 1: 8 lb × 10
Set 2: 8 lb × 10
Set 3: 8 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 8
Set 3: 25 lb × 8

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 80 lb × 12
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

#pissingit

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil more work at the gym plus a mile run. My legs are still tight, sucks. Wanted to do a few miles but shut it down after 1.25. Going to lay off of legs besides doing air squats tomorrow and hope for the best.

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, didnt lay off legs, did some deadlifts plus the challenge. Also added in some hanging leg raises. As mentioned, may need to get some stuff to help me sleep as I havent had a good nights rest in a while. Crazy how powerful the mind is

----------


## RaginCajun

Decided to do a 5k across a bridge tomorrow morning, and convinced my dad to walk it. Hoping my legs hold as they are still tight. Its a gruesome 5k, the first two miles are all uphill!

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom, did the 5k in 33 minutes!!! Really satisfied with the run even though my legs feel like death!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in at 173.2 lbs today, definitely need to drink some water. I am getting a little leaner, as this morning, I think I saw what is called abs trying to peak out beneath some fat. Probably the first time in a quite a while that I a can say that. Years, I mean years! 

Today, went in and did the challenge plus 1/2, since I only did half yesterday evening. Legs are ok, could really use a deep tissue massage. Going to order and eat an entire pizza today and carb up some! I know my weight and abs will fade afterwards but that will be it with the carbs until Friday.

----------


## RaginCajun

And might make some brownies too!

----------


## RaginCajun

Pressure washed my fence and went back to the gym to try to clear my head. Did 3 miles on the bike, 10 intervals on the rowing machine, and stretched really good.

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile jog
Challenge done  

#pissingexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in and did some abs, shoulders, biceps, calves, and quads. Mainly just went through the motions and got a pump as Im still feeling that run.

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile done and everything except for burpees done. Left butt check and left hammy are tight as shit! Like a rubber band about to pop!

Definitely a recurring issue as this has happened time and time again. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout

Squat Thruster
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

Battle Ropes
Set 1: 0:45
Set 2: 0:45
Set 3: 0:45

Lunge (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 10

Single Leg Kettle Bell Deadlift
Set 1: 18 lb × 8
Set 2: 18 lb × 8
Set 3: 18 lb × 8

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10
Set 3: 0 lb × 10

Push Up
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Mountain Climber
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

Also pressure washed my house for about two hours yesterday evening. 

Today, I punched today right in the face! Challenge done plus some more hanging leg raises. Hoping to get home early to cut my grass and do more pressure washing. Definitely getting leaner as my pants/clothes are starting to get baggy.

----------


## Charlie67

Your killing it RC! Keep it up! .... Easy on the brownies  :Smilie: 

Best,
C-

----------


## RaginCajun

> Your killing it RC! Keep it up! .... Easy on the brownies 
> 
> Best,
> C-


Definitely killing it man, feeling good! 

I want some more brownies, the good kind  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Still crushing it here! Yesterday, played in a golf tourney with my lil brothers, was fun! Definitely need to practice more!

Today, made up for yesterdays challenge:

100 sit-ups 
100 pushups 
100 air squats 
40 mountain climbers
Foam rolled some and stretched 

#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

100 crunches on machine
2 miles on bike 
Foam rolled good

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 10:00

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Rowing (Machine)
Set 1: 0.5 km | 2:45

Front Raise (Band)
Set 1: 10 reps

Chest Fly (Band)
Set 1: 10 reps

Squat Row (Band)
Set 1: 10 reps

Air Squat
Set 1: +60 lb × 20
Set 2: +60 lb × 20

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 12:00

Some foam rolling as well. Hamstrings are still tight from Wednesdays workout. Seems my hamstrings always stay sore for long periods of time, not sure why. Still stressed out, need better sleep

----------


## RaginCajun

Pressure washed my house for about two hours yesterday, was feeling it.

Pissed some excellence this morning!

40 air squats 
40 pushups 
50 decline sit-ups 
40 mountain climbers (fuck burpees, shoulder is feeling better)
3x8 barbell lat raise
1/2 mile jog

#fuckmylegs
#6milesoftorturecoming
#stillpissingit

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Rowing (Machine)
Set 1: 0.5 km | 2:45

Back Extension
Set 1: +45 lb × 10
Set 2: +45 lb × 10
Set 3: +45 lb × 10
Set 4: +45 lb × 10

Air Squat
Set 1: +60 lb × 10
Set 2: +60 lb × 10
Set 3: +60 lb × 10
Set 4: +60 lb × 10

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Cable Twist
Set 1: 30 lb × 10

Pvc pipe rolling 

#woooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

171.2lbs, 1.2lbs to reach my goal before Sunday.

Lets Geaux!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Crushed it this morning!

40 pushups 
40 air squats 
60 sit-ups 
40 chin ups
3x8 - 70lbs single leg extensions 
2x10 - 35lbs single glute kickbacks

The chin ups were tough but I can tell I am stronger there and in my abs. Doing a 10K on Saturday morning with some friends so trying to take it a little easy on my legs. Still stressed out but managing it a little better as I finally slept last night thanks to some melatonin, gaba, and other mix.

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom, reached my goal! 

Now to think of another one

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a decent workout this morning, mainly stretched. Challenge is done, been subbing in mountain climbers for burpees and my shoulder is loving me for it.

----------


## Charlie67

> Boom, reached my goal! 
> 
> Now to think of another one


Congrats RC!

Best,
C-

----------


## RaginCajun

> Congrats RC!
> 
> Best,
> C-


Thanks bud!

Took some work, but love doing the work!

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely sore from yesterday, wound up with almost 13 miles of total miles. Went in and stretched real good, and got 120 AB reps in. Will be another week of deloading some and let my body rest as I think it needs a little bit. When I say rest, just not gonna push it as hard, and probably lay off the weights some. 

Hope everyone has a great Easter, its glorious out!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

100 decline sit-ups 
100 pushups 
Lots of pvc rolling, legs tight!

Prob will do something later on, need to get back on my bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Got in the yard some yesterday evening and finished mulching my flower bed, got it looking right!

Workout 

Rowing (Machine)
5:00 minute warmup

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Back Extension
Set 1: +45 lb × 10
Set 2: +45 lb × 10
Set 3: +45 lb × 10

Cable Twist
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 30 lb × 10

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Still pissing it!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog
Stretching
200 AB crunches on machine 
3x20 calf raises 

Boom, done!

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike and 30 sit-ups, real quick one just to get some blood pumping

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body Workout B - 2.0

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 12 minutes 

Back Extension
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Inverted Row (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 5 reps
Set 4: 5 reps
Set 5: 5 reps

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 5
Set 2: 25 lb × 5
Set 3: 20 lb × 5
Set 4: 20 lb × 5
Set 5: 20 lb × 5

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Superman
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 5
Set 2: 50 lb × 5
Set 3: 50 lb × 5

Seated Calf Raise (Plate Loaded)
Set 1: 70 lb × 25
Set 2: 70 lb × 25

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 30 lb × 5
Set 2: 30 lb × 5
Set 3: 30 lb × 5

Was feeling it this morning, definitely pissed excellence!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

169.2 lbs
16.1% BF
BP 96/67
HR 49

Lightest I have been in quite sometime, probably 20 years. I dont think I was this light in high school. Been working my ass off but man, I have to say, this new way of mainly eating meat has made a world of difference. Im going to keep this up as it is mainly been 4-5 days of meat/cheese/eggs/protein powder, and then 2-3 days of eating whatever I want, quasi carb load. I havent counted any calories in quite a while and dont know how much Im eating each day. I do know that Im never starved, when Im hungry, I eat! Some days, I do intermittent fasting, some days I maul eggs or a burger for breakfast. Still a work in progress, never settle!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50

Triceps Dip
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 8
Set 2: 150 lb × 8

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 45 lb × 6
Set 2: 45 lb × 6
Set 3: 45 lb × 6

Chest Fly
Set 1: 120 lb × 6
Set 2: 120 lb × 5
Set 3: 120 lb × 5

Hanging Knee Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 5

First time I did dips on a while, felt crooked on there. I need to work on stability and evening out my body. That might be the new goal, hmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log over the weekend.

Did a 5k on Saturday in 35 minutes and walked around 8 miles total as I went to the Zurich Classic! Did about the same on Friday as well.

Today, went in and did some abs, 35 minutes on bike, 11 minutes on rowing machine and some foam rolling.

I need to go buy some more clothes as they are fitting too loose on me. Guess I need to make another go at cleaning out my closet

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog on treadmill 
55 decline sit-ups 
100 AB crunches on machine 
35 back extensions 
Some stretching in there

40 minutes, done

----------


## RaginCajun

5 min row
30 minutes on bike

Plan on lifting tomorrow!

----------


## RaginCajun

Big Three 
Wednesday, May 1, 2019 at 6:36 AM

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 6:00

Deadlift (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 205 lb × 5
Set 3: 205 lb × 5

Incline Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 5
Set 3: 135 lb × 10

Squat (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 185 lb × 5
Set 2: 185 lb × 5
Set 3: 185 lb × 5

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50
https://strong.app.link/rt9hjk3OkW

Finally touched some weights today! Still nervous about my back so didn't try to kill myself but pushed it. Felt good! Will see how my body responds

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely sore! Back a lil shaky, so will have to watch it but no pain or anything.

Today, did a mile walking on a 12-15 incline, stretched, 100 straight crunches, and some rubberband work on my upper body.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday and did another mile walking, 40 sit-ups, and some more stretching as my legs and lower back was tight.

Today, thats right, pissed some excellence!

1 mile incline walk
50 pushups 
50 sit-ups 
Chest flies
Lunges
Bicep curls
Set of tris

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did a quick mile and a quick full body dog crap type workout. Total miles yesterday was 6.5.

Today, took the bike out for a lil spin

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes rowing
110 crunches 
50 pushups 
Lil pvc rolling

#Punch today in the face!

----------


## RaginCajun

10 minutes rowing 
50 pushups 
100 crunches 
PVC rolling
10 minutes on bike

----------


## RaginCajun

.5 mile elliptical 
50 pushups 
100 crunches 
135x10 - DL
205x5 - DL
205x5 - DL
205x5 - DL
2 sets of 10 - 50lb BB curls

----------


## RaginCajun

Still pissing excellence!

70 pushups 
50 sit-ups 
50 crunches 

Diet has been good, weight staying around 169-170lbs. I need new clothes, anyone want to take me shopping?

----------


## RaginCajun

12 minutes rowing 
30 pushups 
100 abs
15 minutes on bike

Done! Time to stuff my pie hole!

----------


## RaginCajun

5 minutes rowing 
100 pushups 
200 AB reps

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike at the gym and some stretching.

Back is a lil achy

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile run
100 pushups on perfect pushup
200 AB reps 
Few adductors 2x10 80lbs
Rubberband work

Pissing excellence on a Friday! Damn it feels good to be a gangsta!

----------


## Charlie67

> 1 mile run
> 100 pushups on perfect pushup
> 200 AB reps 
> Few adductors 2x10 80lbs
> Rubberband work
> 
> Pissing excellence on a Friday!  Damn it feels good to be a gangsta!


You're the original gangsta RC, lol. Keep up the good work!

C-

----------


## RaginCajun

> You're the original gangsta RC, lol. Keep up the good work!
> 
> C-


Sup baw!

Yeah man, keeping it real down here, have to piss dat excellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Got out my comfort zone today and did two classes. Two trainers begged me to do it so I did. One is a smoking hot chick with the nicest ass in the world! I mean it is spectacular!!!

Burned 1240 cals, 2 hours!

----------


## Charlie67

> Got out my comfort zone today and did two classes. Two trainers begged me to do it so I did. One is a smoking hot chick with the nicest ass in the world! I mean it is spectacular!!!


Pictures or it didn't happen  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pictures or it didn't happen


I will try to take a creep shot for ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday, needed it! 

1 mile walk @ 12-13 incline @ 4mph
100 pushups 
200 AB reps
3x10 TRX rows

Punch Monday in the face!

----------


## RaginCajun

36 minutes of jogging and walking, 2.15 miles

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on elliptical 
100 pushups 
200 AB crunches 
2x10 leg extensions 
Foam rolled

Still tight from Saturday but pissed excellence nonetheless!

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

50 TRX rows
100 pushups 
50 sit-ups 
150 AB crunches 
2x25 80lb calf raises 
1x20 back extensions 

Boom! Quick and out of there!

----------


## RaginCajun

Reached a new low today of 166.2lbs! Thats 30 pounds since Jan 1, 2017, and since I have started this thread/log yeeeeeeearrs ago! Looks like I am getting closer to my original goal of seeing my abs, they are starting to peek, can see the outline of them. Took me forever to find a diet that worked for me, and so far, this carnivore quasi approach fits me. Well, off to the gym!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log the past two days.

Both days, did 100 pushups and 200 crunches. Through in shoulder and rotator cuff work yesterday. 

Bout to head to the gym!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, stretched and swam .5 mile in 20 minutes with small fins on.

Today, 20 on elliptical, 30 on bike, 100 pushups, 200 AB reps, and a lot of stretching.

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes on bike and 10 elliptical, plus some more stretching, 50 minutes total

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, forgot to log Mondays workout. It was a light full body workout as I was tired and beat on a Monday.

Took off yesterday as I was in my truck for 13 hours. Appointments all over the place! Being that I was in the truck for that long my left hip is really bothering me, right at the greater trochanter. So, went in and tried to loosen it up and stretch this morning. Did 40 pushups, 50 crunches, 4x10 on adductor machine, and 10 on elliptical. Definitely need to stretch more throughout the day and may try to get in a ride later on.

----------


## Charlie67

> .... right at the greater trochanter.


I was totally sure you were just making up names... Then I Googled... Now I think you're just showing off.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I was totally sure you were just making up names... Then I Googled... Now I think you're just showing off.


Haha!

Plenty more Chuck!

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

Dang it, forgot to log yesterday!

7 minutes elliptical warmup
100 pushups 
130 sit-ups 
2x20 adductors
Lots and lots of stretching!

And cut the grass in the evening 

Today:

Workout:

Stretching 

Snatch (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 2
Set 2: 70 lb × 2
Set 3: 70 lb × 2
Set 4: 70 lb × 2
Set 5: 70 lb × 2

Clean and Jerk (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 5
Set 3: 90 lb × 5

Skullcrusher (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 45 lb × 12
Set 3: 45 lb × 12

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 8

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 20 lb × 5
Set 2: 20 lb × 5

Boom! Pissed it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Have a call in two hours that could be life changing if everything works out. 

Im working 3 jobs right now, so if anyone has any excuses as to why he/she cannot train, just look in the mirror!

#stayhard
#pissexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Hour in the gym, pretty much all stretching. The right side of my back is shaky, right at the bottom. Guess I need to work on strengthening it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, took off from the gym and went crabbing with my dad. Lifted some set nets over 100 times, was a nice workout and then BBQd up dem bad boys!



Today, went for a lil ride, 15 miles. 

Weighed in at 168.8lbs so maintaining at the moment.

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

2 mile jog, Im spent

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.25 mi | 4:00

Squat (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 10
Set 3: 135 lb × 8

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 5
Set 2: 80 lb × 5
Set 3: 80 lb × 5

Barbell Row
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 8

Front Lat Pulldown
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 10

Incline Chest Fly (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 15 lb × 8
Set 2: 15 lb × 8

#stayhard
#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening, went in and did 10 minutes of rowing, 10 30 sec of work all out, and 30 sec of rest, and 15 minutes on bike.

AB/core/foam rolling and 15 minutes on the bike equated to 45 total in the gym. 

Will cut the grass probably later on, its growing fast!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in this morning and stretched for the whole hour. Went back this evening and did 30 on elliptical and stretched for the rest. We shall see how all the stretching affects everything.

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on treadmill 
35 hanging leg raises 
30 pushups 
3x8 reverse flys
2x8 single leg extensions 
2x10 glute kickback machine
Rubberband upper body work

Done!

#stayhard
#pissing excellence!

Packing up and will be heading out later on to go fish a tourney with my dad and his friends. Looking forward to fishing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a great weekend, felt great to get out on the water with my dad. We did ok, couldnt find the big ones but did catch some for the freezer.

----------


## RaginCajun

Along with the good weekend above, dealing with relationship stress. Crazy how powerful the mind is as during that trip I really didnt sleep a wink. Went for a ride to try to clear my head and wear myself out some. 

Im still motivated and maybe this stress will push me harder. Only one way to find out! Have a lot of things going on at the moment on top of that, working 3 jobs is definitely busy but trying to make job number 3 number 1!

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 

1 mile on elliptical 
50 pushups 
100 sit-ups 
Stretching 

Head was not in it this morning, heart is heavy. Will push through it and plan doing something this afternoon.

#stayhard

----------


## Charlie67

> Had a great weekend, felt great to get out on the water with my dad. We did ok, couldnt find the big ones but did catch some for the freezer.


Nice haul! Sounds like a great time. 

Hope the relationship stuff is headed in the best direction. Ditto for the job(s).

Keep killin' it RC,
C-

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice haul! Sounds like a great time. 
> 
> Hope the relationship stuff is headed in the best direction. Ditto for the job(s).
> 
> Keep killin' it RC,
> C-


Thanks bud!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

50 pushups 
100 AB reps 
Abductors and adductors
Lots of stretching 

Still in a lil funk, but powering through it. Finally slept some last night and hope to tonight.

----------


## RaginCajun

Today:

1 mile walk at 15 incline 
50 pushups 
100 crunches on machine 
2x10 light squats
2x12 standing rows
2x8 single leg extensions 
Foam rolling some and stretching

Need more sleep! 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

1.63 miles of grass hopping, done!

Im starving

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00 walk

Snatch (Barbell)
Set 1: 80 lb × 2
Set 2: 80 lb × 2
Set 3: 80 lb × 2

Clean and Jerk (Barbell)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 7
Set 3: 90 lb × 5

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8

Squat (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8

Barbell Lat Raise
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 6

Push Up
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Ab Crunch Machine
Set 1: 0 lb × 50
Set 2: 0 lb × 50

Fucking pissed it!

#stayhard

Dec. 17, 2017 - 197lbs
June 5, 2019 - 167lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Left knee and right hip/back are hurting. 

May need to take a few days off

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, hard headed me has not taken off.

Went in yesterday evening for 30 minutes and just stretched and rowed.

Did a lil full body workout this morning, mainly upper and stretched. Need to stretch more and possibly, force myself to drink more water. 

Weight still sitting around 167 lbs, been maintaining that for a while now. Only thing that sucks about the weight loss is that I now need to spend money on new suits, clothes, everything! My even have to get a new speedo, ha!

----------


## MuscleScience

Still pissing excellence I see. P

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still pissing excellence I see. P


Yessir!

And more now than ever!

Didnt know carbs had that big of an effect on my body composition. Been doing a quasi carnivore keto carb refuel type diet and seems to be working well. Its very similar to the old thread that TOP started, CKD.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick ride

Getting a little faster but still a ways from where I was. Want to get back to 20 miles in an hour! Definitely have some work to do!

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile walk on treadmill warmup
Deadlifts with hex bar 
135x12
205x8
205x8
50 pushups 
100 sit-ups

----------


## RaginCajun

Evening workout:

1 mile walk @4mph @ 10.0 incline 
50 pushups 
100 crunches 
40 sit-ups 
3x10 back extensions (2 sets with 25lb weight)
3x8 side lateral twist 40lbs
5 minute cool down on bike

#stayhard

----------


## MuscleScience

> Yessir!
> 
> And more now than ever!
> 
> Didn’t know carbs had that big of an effect on my body composition. Been doing a quasi carnivore keto carb refuel type diet and seems to be working well. It’s very similar to the old thread that TOP started, CKD.


Yep, Carbs seem to go straight to my love handles pork and steak straight to my muscles and dick  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yep, Carbs seem to go straight to my love handles pork and steak straight to my muscles and dick


Haha!

Wish I would have tried harder in the past to go low/no carb. Live and learn!

----------


## RaginCajun

1.25 mile jog
Stretch 
50 pushups 
100 crunches 

Quick 30 minutes, done

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes stretch 
1 mile walk @ 4.0 incline 
1 mile jog
15 minutes stretch 

60 minutes in gym, done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Felt sluggish in the gym the morning but did an upper body workout nonetheless!

Will be laying off some over the next few days as Im heading to Florida for a lil family vacation. Plan on playing golf one of the days so will get some exercise in. Should be a good trip!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off my upper body workout from this morning since I was sluggish. Mainly did a bunch of power cleans and presses. Felt good to get that blood pumping!

Now, Popeyes!

----------


## RaginCajun

Played golf and did do a workout over the weekend. Cut the grass yesterday and pissed excellence this morning!

Workout 

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 185 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 10
Set 3: 275 lb × 4

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 55 lb × 8
Set 2: 55 lb × 8
Set 3: 55 lb × 8

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 20 lb × 5
Set 2: 20 lb × 5
Set 3: 20 lb × 5

Inverted Row (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 15 lb × 10
Set 2: 20 lb × 8
Set 3: 25 lb × 6

Incline Dumbbell Kickbacks
Set 1: 15 lb × 10
Set 2: 15 lb × 10

Chest Fly
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8

Crushed it!!! Was tough after the deadlifts.

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in, walked a mile and stretched a lot. Legs are feeling those deads this morning!

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Wednesday, June 19, 2019 at 06:47

Stair Climber
100 floors 

Cable Crunch
Set 1: 110 lb × 15
Set 2: 110 lb × 15
Set 3: 110 lb × 15

Flat Leg Raise
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Plank
Set 1: 0:30
Set 2: 0:30
Set 3: 0:30
Set 4: 0:30
Set 5: 0:30

Russian Twist
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back and did 2500 meters rowing and stretched. Definitely tight from yesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

Full Body 3.0
Thursday, June 20, 2019 at 06:47

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00

Back Extension
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: +45 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 155 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 8
Set 3: 185 lb × 8

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Seated Calf Raise (Plate Loaded)
Set 1: 80 lb × 20
Set 2: 80 lb × 20
Set 3: 80 lb × 20

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb x 8

Didn't have it this morning but got it done! 

#stayhard
#pissexcellence
#justfuckindoit

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile run on treadmill and stretched

Weight is still steady at 168 lbs prob 15% BF. Top abs actually showing a little more, glad to know that they are actually there! Haha

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, didnt have it again, body is sore and tired. Debating on carbing up tonight but I may just need it, or more/better sleep.

Did 100 AB reps, some reverse cable flys, and some stretching 35 minutes.

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

Fucking crushed it! Think I tweaked my back again, pissed! 2 hours straight

----------


## RaginCajun

Back still shaky as hell, pissed, but did manage to get the grass cut so another hour of cardio in the books.

I ate two medium pizzas yesterday and thinking about going for another one today! Definitely carb loading to the max, haha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Back still shaky need a new one

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in this morning and did an hour of stretching and 100 crunches. Back still on the mend. 

Dont forget boys and girls to piss excellence everyday!!!

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile walk
Stretching 
2x15 90 lb seated Calf raises
3x8 50lb standing lat pulldowns
2x10 back extensions 
3x10 glute bridge with 25lb plate
Lil foam rolling 

45 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom, another 50 in the gym

1/2 mile walk on incline 
2000m row
Some adductors and abductors
Stretching 
Rotator cuff work

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile on elliptical 
Stretching 
2 sets incline dumbbells chest
2 sets chest fly machine
2 sets machine press
3 sets overhead rope tri extensions
3 sets pushdown tri extensions
50 crunches 

#pissingexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weight was 165.8 lbs today.

I need to drink more water, think that is some of the low weight above. Been pushing it hard, back is getting better!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut the grass yesterday so got in some more cardio. 

Today, went in and did some stretching and a quick leg workout (leg extensions, glute bridges, glute kickbacks). Real quick one! 

Will be laying off the gym this weekend as Im heading 4 wheeler creek riding with some friends. Just gonna try not to drink tooooo much!

----------


## RaginCajun

Still a little dehydrated from the weekend and must have slept funny on my shoulder as I have a lil crick in my neck. 

New July Challenge:

10 pull-ups
20 alt jump lunges
30 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
50 mountain climbers 

Mainly just went through the motions this morning but got it done. As mentioned, damn crick on the left side of my neck, hope it will loosen up over the course of the day. Definitely need to hydrate still!

----------


## camygears.ltd

> 1/2 mile walk on treadmill warmup
> Deadlifts with hex bar 
> 135x12
> 205x8
> 205x8
> 50 pushups 
> 100 sit-ups


We supply Australia,Usa,Canada europe and asia. STEROID SUPPLIERS>>>https://aussiepharmaceuticals.com/shop.php

With a ready live support service to respond to all your questions >>>https://aussiepharmaceuticals.com/shop.php

https://aussiepharmaceuticals.com/ph...n-for-sale.php


Mit einem sofort einsatzbereiten Live-Support-Service, der alle Ihre Fragen beantwortet

visit us at:https://aussiepharmaceuticals.com/shop.php

Comprar esteroides en línea>>https://aussiepharmaceuticals.com/shop.php

Buy Steroids Online.Buy Steroids Online>>>> https://aussiepharmaceuticals.com/ph...e-for-sale.php


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mile walk on treadmill and stretching 

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile jog
10 pull-ups 
20 jump lunges 
30 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
50 mtn climbers

#pissdatexcellencebaws!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in, 20 minutes on the bike, some more abs, and stretching.

----------


## RaginCajun

10 pull-ups 
20 air squats 
30 sit-ups 
40 pushups 
50 mountain climbers 
Lil rotator cuff work
Some bridges

Back still bothering me, not 100%, more like 70%. Keep trying to build it up, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Great workout this morning. Did the challenge plus some. Was actually fun hanging and climbing on monkey bars! Wish they had them at my gym.

Happy 4th of July America!

----------


## Charlie67

> Great workout this morning. Did the challenge plus some. Was actually fun hanging and climbing on monkey bars! Wish they had them at my gym.
> 
> Happy 4th of July America!


Happy 4th RC! Keep pissing excellence my brother!

Best,
C-

----------


## RaginCajun

> Happy 4th RC! Keep pissing excellence my brother!
> 
> Best,
> C-


Same to you my man, and yessir will do!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did the July challenge plus some other stuff, 75 minutes in there. Back still not 100 but managing it along with some other thing going on my left side of my neck. 

I need to start adding in some HIT/sprint type workouts back into the mix. May have to look back through here and find some old workouts and HR type workouts for my bike.

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done!

Did some extras, 30 minutes of cardio, and a lot of foam rolling. 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

10 straight pull-ups (going to start adding to this)
20 jump lunges
30 sit-ups 
45 pushups 
50 mountain climbers 
Punched and kicked the heavy bag some
100 crunches 
Side ax pulls with cables
Jump rope, 5 sets

Going to look into some boxing type workouts as I think it will help get my endurance up. Liking this challenge so far as I have been wanting to get stronger at pull-ups.

Took a quick wheels shot

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done!

On now to cut this long dead grass in the heat, its warm 96 at 4pm!

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done plus some more rows.

Plan on cycling later on in the heat, gonna be a sweat fest!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, done. Just didn't have it today but fuck it, it's done! Think the bike in the heat took it out of me. Was starving when I woke up so added a scoop of protein in my coffee this morning. 

#pissexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday evening and did 2000m row and 10 minutes on the bike. Afterwards, helped a friend pull 100ft of cable underground, was like rowing!

Today, back to pissing excellence! Did the July Challenge plus legs. Twas a good one!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in, 15 on the bike, 3 sets of rows, 2 sets weighted cable abs, 2 sets triceps, stretched 

Bout to hunker down for the storm, hope its not anything

----------


## RaginCajun

Day 1 of 28
Friday, July 12, 2019 at 08:35

Good Morning (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Overhead Barbell Press
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 8

Squat (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 10
Set 3: 135 lb × 10

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 185 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 8
Set 3: 185 lb × 8
https://strong.app.link/5cCqenGugY

Plus the July Challenge!

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done!

Twas rough, had a wedding last night, sweat out some demons!

Storm isnt bad here thank goodness

----------


## RaginCajun

Oh yeah, legs are really sore!

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge Plus

Sit Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Pull Up
Set 1: 7 reps
Set 2: 5 reps

Jump Lunge
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Mountain Climber
Set 1: 25 reps
Set 2: 25 reps

Then

Sumo Deadlift - wide kettlebell 
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10
Set 4: 60 lb × 10
Set 5: 60 lb × 10

Box Jump
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Ball Slams
Set 1: 12 lb × 10
Set 2: 12 lb × 10
Set 3: 12 lb × 10
Set 4: 12 lb × 10
Set 5: 12 lb × 10

Russian Twist
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps
Set 4: 20 reps
Set 5: 20 reps

Plank
Set 1: 0:30
Set 2: 0:30
Set 3: 0:30
Set 4: 0:30
Set 5: 0:30

Hammies sore!!!

#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge plus a mile jog 

Good quick one to get this Monday going!

Plan on doing something later on as well!

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Another mile jog and some foam rolling

Boom, get it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout: July Challenge plus some

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 6:00

Pull Up
Set 1: 5 reps
Set 2: 5 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Mountain Climber
Set 1: 50 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps

Jump Lunge
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

Snatch (Barbell)
Set 1: 80 lb × 2
Set 2: 80 lb × 2
Set 3: 80 lb × 2
Set 4: 80 lb × 2
Set 5: 80 lb × 2

Clean and Jerk (Barbell)
Set 1: 95 lb × 5
Set 2: 95 lb × 7
Set 3: 95 lb × 5

Skullcrusher (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 12
Set 2: 45 lb × 12
Set 3: 45 lb × 12

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10

#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Took me an hour and a half to cut the Grass today. Was so long after all that rain from Barry. Had a great sweat ripping!!! Will be adding a lot of salt to my meal!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Workout: July Challenge plus some
> 
> Elliptical Machine
> Set 1: 0.5 mi | 6:00
> 
> Pull Up
> Set 1: 5 reps
> Set 2: 5 reps
> 
> ...


Dang!!

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done and 1/2 mile on elliptical. Took about 25 minutes. Plan on riding my bike later on. 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick 8 mile ride, 30 minutes 15.4mph

I need to get faster!

----------


## RaginCajun

100 crunches 
40 pushups 
30 sit-ups 
10 pull-ups 
20 jump lunges 
50 mountain climbers 

Then 5 Rounds:

250m row
135x10 squats smith machine 
110x10 chest fly machine

#pissingexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Foam rolling and 50 floors on the stair master

----------


## Obs

Jaysus rc...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Jaysus rc...


Im on a roll baw!

Cant stop wont stop!

Pissing excellence everywhere!

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge Plus 5 Rounds
Friday, July 19, 2019 at 07:12

Sit Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

Pull Up
Set 1: 10 reps

Jump Lunge
Set 1: 20 reps

Mountain Climber
Set 1: 25 reps
Set 2: 25 reps

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 60 lb × 15
Set 2: 60 lb × 15
Set 3: 60 lb × 15

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 60 lb × 15
Set 2: 60 lb × 15
Set 3: 60 lb × 15

Box Jump
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps

Ball Slams
Set 1: 12 lb × 10
Set 2: 12 lb × 10
Set 3: 12 lb × 10
Set 4: 12 lb × 10
Set 5: 12 lb × 10

Russian Twist
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps
Set 4: 20 reps
Set 5: 20 reps

Plank
Set 1: 0:30
Set 2: 0:30
Set 3: 0:30
Set 4: 0:30
Set 5: 0:30

Boom! 

Success comes from effort!

Get some!

----------


## RaginCajun

15 minutes on bike
12 pull-ups 
20 jump lunges 
30 sit-ups 
30 hanging leg raises 
40 pushups 
50 mountain climbers 
3x10 105lb calf raises 
2x10 25lb plate front overhead raises

Done!

#stayhard!

----------


## Obs

> I’m on a roll baw!
> 
> Can’t stop won’t stop!
> 
> Pissing excellence everywhere!


You are dedicated af and I salute you

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are dedicated af and I salute you


Thank you sir!

Work hard, play hard!

No one is going to give you anything in this world, you have to go out and get it!

----------


## RaginCajun

10 pull-ups 
20 jump lunges 
40 pushups 
40 sit-ups 
50 mountain climbers 
3x10 each arm 30 lb kettle swings
2x10 sandbag hip thrusters (need to work on these)
100 crunches on AB machine 

30 minutes Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done plus some adductors and abductors. Plan on getting some more in later on, grass needs to be cut.

----------


## RaginCajun

Grass cut yesterday evening.

July Challenge plus

Sit Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Pull Up
Set 1: 7 reps
Set 2: 5 reps

Jump Lunge
Set 1: 20 reps

Mountain Climber
Set 1: 25 reps
Set 2: 25 reps

Overhead Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 90 lb × 5
Set 2: 90 lb × 5
Set 3: 90 lb × 5

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 180 lb × 10

Power Clean
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 8

Might have tweaked shoulder, fuck that thing!

#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Shoulder, trap, back of shoulder is still bothersome. Went back in and tried to get some blood flowing in there. Foam rolled and stretched, and broke the rowing machine

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done on TRX straps. Left shoulder/trap area is still bothersome so took it as easy as possible. Also rolled it with a lacrosse ball, ouch! Weather is crazy good this morning and I should have went for a run! Its 74 and hardly any humidity down here currently! Planning on getting on that bike this evening or maybe after lunch

----------


## --->>405<<---

Cajun, you've really kept this thread going my man!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=--->>405

Sup Mr. Shiny jorts!!!

Doing what I can to better myself everyday!

Glad to see ya still visit!

----------


## RaginCajun

Left hip is bothersome, feels like a knot in there, but got it done

----------


## RaginCajun

Struggled this morning with the challenge, damn left shoulder/trap area is all jacked up. I can feel that my muscles are swollen.

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile walk and some foam rolling

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a decent workout, shoulder still not 100%

1/2 mile walk, then July Challenge plus 3 rounds of:

10x185lb deadlifts
10x65lb Bar in corner press up
10x35lb plate, front raises

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge done plus did a class at the gym with the big booty girl trainer. She asked me if I wanted to join, and at first, I declined because of my shoulder, then said shit on it and went! I think that was her last day there, sigh. Best ass in yoga pants I have ever seen!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

July Challenge plus a mile jog. Left shoulder/trap area still bothersome but slowly getting better. I know if I lay off it will but cant stop wont stop! Plan on cutting the grass later, stuff wont stop growing

----------


## RaginCajun

Got the grass cut and some other yard work, 2 hours of straight sweating!

----------


## RaginCajun

Challenge done plus some back extensions. Im still sore from working out with the trainer and group. 

Heading to Colorado on Wednesday, lil vacation. Looking forward to going hike in the mountains!

----------


## RaginCajun

July challenge done!

Looks like August Challenge will be 10 straight days of 100 pushups. Gonna be tough with this left shoulder, might have to break it up some.

----------


## Charlie67

> July challenge done!
> 
> Looks like August Challenge will be 10 straight days of 100 pushups. Gonna be tough with this left shoulder, might have to break it up some.


You're a badass RC, you'll get it.

Best,
C-

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, plenty of jet lag here but had a wonderful time in Colorado! Completed
Challenges out there and also did tons of hiking! It was harder to breathe up there but was worth all the struggle. Will go back for sure!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Left shoulder is a disaster!

140 pushups down, 40 to go. Did some other stuff at the gym, still tight as hell from all the hiking.

Have a high school bud in town so my friends and I are taking our Party Bus (Co-owner) to New Orleans and staying the night out there. Gonna be a loooooooonnng day!!! I still have jet lag!

----------


## RaginCajun

110 pushups and some other stuff

Need more sleep!

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom, done! Baw be dripping here!

Elliptical- 5 minutes 

Sit Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps
Set 6: 10 reps
Set 7: 10 reps

Push Up
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 15 reps
Set 5: 15 reps
Set 6: 15 reps
Set 7: 10 reps

Box Jump
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps
Set 5: 10 reps
Set 6: 10 reps
Set 7: 10 reps

Single arm Kettlebell Swing
Set 1: 30 lb × 10 each
Set 2: 30 lb × 10 each
Set 3: 30 lb × 10 each
Set 4: 30 lb × 10 each 
Set 5: 30 lb × 10 each
Set 6: 30 lb × 10 each
Set 7: 30 lb × 10 each

----------


## RaginCajun

Also yesterday, cut my grass and my dads grass. I was beat!

Didnt sleep well last night, but did manage to get in some work this AM.

100 pushups 
110 crunches on machine 
4x10 120lb vertical rowing machine
2x10 overhead triceps ext with rope
3x10 bicep curls with rope

30 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on treadmill 
100 pushups (10,10,10,30,20,20)
60 12lb ball slams
60 TRX rows
60 Air squats 

Done!

#straightpissingexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, forgot to log workout yesterday. Did 100 pushups plus some other stuff.

Today, got after it!

----------


## RaginCajun

This workout hurt, Im fried

----------


## RaginCajun

90 minutes of grass hopping, then:

100 crunches 
50 back extensions
100 air squats (holy hell, right quad locked up! Haha!)
Few rubberband exercises for rotator cuff and some dumbbells.

Laid off pushups today, shoulders needed a lil break

----------


## RaginCajun

I need to learn how to sleep. Keep waking up around 2-3 everyday. Was up this morning at 2, went downstairs to grab some water and almost stepped on a small ! Fucker almost got me! He gone!

100 pushups 
100 ab reps
100 single unders
Rubberband work
26 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in,

10 intervals on the rowing machine 30/30 (they fixed it!!!)
Stretching (neg still sore)
More rubberband work
10 reps of 30 sec hold bridges

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

.5 mile walk

4 Rounds
50 AB crunches 
25 pushups 
10 Front Squat 90lbs

Need more sleep!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another quick burner

10 intervals on rowing machine
5 minutes of jump rope 
Single kettle swings
Set of 50 crunches on machine 

 time!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Another quick burner:

10 intervals on row machine 
100 pushups 
100 crunches on AB machine 
3x10 195lb leg extensions 
Rotator cuff rubberband work

For the past month or so, I have been waking up at 2-3AM every single night! Tried melatonin and the likes and still cannot stay sleeping for more than 4-5 hours. Going offshore fishing tomorrow morning and we are fishing all day and night long. Going to be a long one, but ready to fight a big ole tuna!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Got back in there today for a quick burner, still tired and banged up! 

100 pushups 
100 AB reps
Back extensions 
Stretching

I need to get stronger! After a nice exhausting fishing trip, still a lil stressed out. Will figure out a way to deal with it as I need more damn sleep!

#punchmondayintheface

----------


## RaginCajun

Bam! 

100 more AB reps 
100 seated calf raises 90lb
2x10 back ext 
Stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

100 pushups 
100 air squats 
100 AB reps
3x10 abductors 
3x10 adductors

Done!

Weight has been steady lately, 168-170lbs. Chest is looking more defined when flexing, guess those pushups are working.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some cardio yesterday evening.

Today:

100 pushups 
100 air squats 
100 AB reps
3x10 lat pulldowns
Tried doing some bent over rows but the back of my shoulder blade still hurts where I busted my ass on the boat! Pissed!

Stressed out still as well, job and relationship shit!

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup 1/2 mile jog

3 Rounds
50 single unders
15lb single front raises
45lb single arm row
100 AB reps

Need dat HGH!!! Ha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Buy in - 100 AB crunches 

20 pushups 
135x10 smith machine squat 
20 pushups 
185x8 smith machine squat 
20 pushups 
205x6 smith machine squat 
20 pushups 
225x4 smith machine squat 
20 pushups 
135x10 Smith machine squats

2x10 30lb curls

Buy out: 100 reps of 90lb on seated calf raise machine (4x25)

I need to get stronger!!!!!

Anyone want some???

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday evening and did 10 intervals on the row machine, stretched, and then 10 minutes easy on the bike.

Today, really wanted to lift but I woke up with a damn crick in my neck! Sucks, always something! However, that did not stop me:

100 push-ups 
100 AB crunches on machine
100 single unders
100 seated calf raises

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog
100 pushups 
100 sit-ups 
100 TRX rows

No pain no gain!

----------


## RaginCajun

100 AB crunches on machine 
100 pushups 
2x10 dB bicep curls 
2x10 dB tricep ext
2x10 dB shoulder press
100 seated calf raises

Back still all hemmed up from when I busted my ass! Not sure if I cracked a rib or what!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday and did a mile on elliptical and foam rolled.

Today:

100 ab crunches on machine
100 single unders
100 pushups
100 seated calf raises 
50 dumbbell hang cleans

Fucking rib/shoulder thing is bothering me from where I busted my ass! Not sure if I knocked a rib out of place or if I cracked one. Seems to be not getting better, may have to lay off some, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

100 pushups 
100 KB swings
100 air squats
100 AB crunches 
40 sit-ups to press
20 back extensions 

Rib/back thing hurts!

May need to see a doc soon

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup 3 Rounds
2 min row
1 minute plank
10 pushups 
10 air squats 

70 pushups 
4x10 80lb push jerk
20 air squats 
100 AB crunches on machine
100 90lb seated calf raises

#fuckthisrib/backthing
#pissinexcellence
#woooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening 

10,9,8,7,6,5
Sit-ups 
45lb kb swings
Air squats 

3x10 R/L torso AB Machine
Foam roll n stretching 



Today

Warmup:
2 Rounds
50 AB crunches on machine 
25 pushups 

Workout:
5 Rounds
10 air squats 
5 225lb deadlifts 
10 pushups 
5 pull-ups 

#fuckthisribthing
#nopainnogain

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup:
5 Rounds
200m row
20 pushups 

Workout:
5 Rounds
10 TRX rows
10 50lb kb swings
20 sit-ups 
20 air squats 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off the past few days, partied hard for two of them at a fishing rodeo, and still stressed as shit.

100 pushups 
100 sit-ups 
100 air squats 
20 back extensions 
2x15 abductors
2x10 adductors

Done and was tough, just wasn't into it.

----------


## RaginCajun

workout

1/2 mile walk
100 pushups 
150 AB crunches on machine 
100 45lb KB swings
100 90lb seated calf raises 
1/2 mile walk 

Done. Rib is starting to heal up, think that lil rest helped some. Still stressed and keep waking up at 2AM. Looks like I might be single again here shortly.........

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 2:
100 crunches on machine 
Hammer Chest Press machine
55x10 70x8 90x6 100x5
1000m row

Punch stress in the mouth!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Warmup -10 minutes on bike then stretch then,

21 - 70lb squat thrusters
60 Ab crunches on machine (20R/20M/20L)
15 - 80lb squat thrusters
60 Ab crunches on machine (20R/20M/20L)
9 - 90lb squat thrusters 
60 Ab crunches on machine (20R/20M/20L)
5 - 100lb squat thrusters 
60 Ab crunches on machine (20R/20M/20L)

#punchtodayinthedick!
#kickstressinthemouth!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday evening, 100 floors on the stair master and foam rolled.

Today:

Warmup - 100 AB crunches 

10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
Pushups 
50lb KB swings
25lb DB curls

5 Rounds 
10 pushups 
10 back extensions 

#pissdatexcellence!!!

Crazy, 6 year relationship fizzles our just like that. Even had something special planned for her, had her kids coming in to see her. Oh well, time to be selfish!

Might do the Saints 5k tomorrow, a chick at one the clients office mentioned it me, hmmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner

500m row
100 pushups 
150 AB crunches 
50 Russian twists with 25lb plate
100 100lb seated calf raises

#stillneedtohydrate
#geauxsaints
#fucktexas!

----------


## RaginCajun

Wound up not doing the Saints 5k, went to the Golden Nugget instead!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner sesh:

50 Single unders

5 Rounds:
20 sit-ups 
20 12lb ball slams
10 TRX rows
20 60lb kettle swings

#pissdatexcellence!
#fucktexas!!!

Left knee was bothersome today, felt something yesterday on the seated calf raise machine. Not sure what it is but it hurts.

----------


## RaginCajun

Real quick burner sesh:

1/4 mile walk

4 Rounds
50 AB crunches on machine
5 80 lb snatches
10 90lb tricep ext
10 25lb curls

25 minutes, done!

#neverforget

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:
1/2 mile walk, then

21-15-9-5
Hanging leg raises
Back extensions 
170lb leg extensions 
60lb KB swings

30 minutes. Plan prolly doing something later on. 

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

Another quick one, cardio:

1600m row
1/2 mile walk
100 AB crunches on machine

22 minutes

Now heading down the street for a few margaritas!

----------


## RaginCajun

Felt sluggish, all that sugar in those margaritas!

30 minute burner:

Warm up - 100cal bike

4 Rounds:
10 TRX rows
10 30lb ball slams
25 sit-ups 

#fucktexas!

----------


## RaginCajun

Left knee is killing me, dunno what it is, ACL? Anyhow, quick burner, 21 minutes:

1/4 mile walk
5 Rounds
50 AB crunches on machine 
20 pushups 
20 60lb kb swings

Wanted to do deadlifts but my knee feels unstable.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick 30 minute burner:

1000m row

3 Rounds
50 AB crunches on machine 
20 100lb chest fly machine

3 Rounds
20 back extensions 
30 sec plank

Done. Knee still shaky

#pissinexcellenceonaMonday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner sesh No. 2:

Buy in- 100 AB crunches on machine 

1000m 
100 push-ups 
10 10sec hold bridges

Buy out - 50 sit-ups 

#noexcuses
#needstemcells
#pissit

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning 30 minute burner:

1000m row

3 Rounds 
20 hanging leg raises
20 60 lb KB swings
10 15lb standing lateral raises

100 AB crunches on machine 


Evening burner:

16 minutes on bike (knee hurt on this, took it really easy)

21-15-9-5
25lb kettle standing overhead presses 
TRX Squats (no pain in knee here!)

Boom!!!
#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup:
10 Rounds
30 sec row
10 push-ups 

21-15-9-5
90lb 45degree rows
TRX Squats
75lb shrugs

#jelloarms
#woooooooooowednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup:

10 Rounds
100m row
10 sit-ups 

100 AB crunches on machine 
3x15 standing front lat pull downs 

Boom boom!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday and did 20 minutes on the bike and 20 minutes foam rolling.

Today:

Warmup:
1000m row

Workout:
5 Rounds
10 TRX rows
10 sit-ups 
10 pushups 
10 60lb kb swings
10 12lb ball slams

24 minutes 

#pissdatexcellence
#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup - 1000m row

21-15-9-5
90lb barbell push press
TRX Squat/row

3 Rounds
70lb single leg extensions 
100m

250 AB crunches on machine 

#pissit
#bourbonandcheerios

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Monday burner:

Warmup - 1/2 mile on elliptical 

Workout:

5 Rounds
20 60lb KB swings 
200m row
20 pushups 
20 sit-ups 

30 minutes. As easy as that workout looks, neg was dripping with sweat and huffed n puffed!

#punchmondayinthedicksucker
#whodat

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup - 1 mile elliptical and foam rolling, 50 AB crunches 

21-15-9
90lb each side hammer chest press
120lb pulldowns 

That first set of hammer chest press took it out of me! 

#pissingexcellence
#justfuckingdoit

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 2:

2 miles on elliptical - 30 minutes 
200 AB crunches on machine 
Some rubber band work

Need to go hang like Batman and foam roll for a while!

#stayhard!

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, didn't have it this morning, didn't sleep worth a darn.

150 AB crunches on machine 
3x25 70lb abductors 
3x25 adductors 
3x10 single leg extensions 
Foam rolled

Legs felt weak, groin muscle on left side tight as all get out. 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick 30 minute burner:

10 Rounds 
100m row
10 pushups 
10 sit-ups 

2 Rounds 
70lb rope overhead tricep press
10 TRX rows
70lb rope tricep pushdowns

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Worked in the woods all weekend swinging a pole saw so definitely trained hard doing manual labor.

Today:

Warmup- 1/2 mile jog

5 Rounds 
10 Devil presses 25lb
20 sit-ups 
10 Overshoulder TRX rows
10 60lb goblet squats

#pissexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

Warmup- 5 minute bike

5 Rounds
200m row
50 AB crunches on machine 
10 dips

Took 23 minutes, done

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout No. 2

Walk a mile
21-15-9
40lb KB overhead press
Back extensions 
60lb KB swings
Sit-ups 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Warmup:
5 Rounds 
200m row
20 sit-ups 

3x10 70lb single leg extensions 

10 minutes EMOM - 95lb snatch

#pissinitonafridee!

Feeling those dips, will be adding a set in each week

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, fucked up my back again yesterday. Im so pissed off! I dont know what happened, bent over to grab the kettlebell for round two yesterday and felt a lil tweak. I knew at that moment what had happened. Its the same damn spot as the last one and almost a year to the day! I messed it up last year on my bday and my bday is two Saturdays away. Going to try to see a chiropractor. I think sitting around all day Saturday and having really tight leg muscles caused the back to tweak. I should have probably just took off yesterday or just did cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on elliptical and some back stretches

#fuckmyback
#punchmondayinthedicksucker

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to a chiropractor today, feeling a little better but still hurting. Going back again on Thursday.

Another mile on the elliptical, that's 3 for today. Stretched and rolled some, will do some more at the hacienda. I'm hungry like the wolf.

#fuckmyback

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical 
21-15-9
TRX rows
15lb KB single arm side lateral raises
Air squats 

Foam rolled

#fuckmyback
#nopainznogainz

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical 
Lots of foam rolling and will do more. Grass hop later on for more cardio too. 

#wooooooooWednesday
#fuckmyback
#feedmehghandstemcells

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hello!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hello!


Hi!!!!!

Whats going good your way doll?

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical 
50 pushups 
Lots of stretching and foam rolling. Definitely need more stretching, Goggins like stretching.

Did the interview for the TV show, it was awkward talking into a camera on my computer. Im better with in person interviews as I couldnt look the person in the eyes. Im still sketched out by the premise of the show, but we shall see if I make it to the next round. 

#fuckmyback
#punchMondayinthedicksucker

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 2:

1 mile on treadmill 
Stretching 
2x10rounds of single leg ext 70lbs
1 mile on elliptical 

Total 4 miles, 3 on elliptical and 1 walking on treadmill. Will be working hard on stretching and rolling.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical
Some thick band glute bridges 
Foam rolled
Stretched
Pissed excellence!

Was up at 3:00AM wide awake! 

#getsome

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday and hit 2 more miles on the elliptical and stretched.

Today:

1 mile on elliptical 
2x10 70lb single leg ext.
2x10 90lb T-bar row
2x50 AB crunches on machine
Rolled on a hard ass med ball

I probably should have left the T-bar alone and just gave it another week. Suppose to go on first date tonight and learn how dance to Blues. Chick is a physician so I know she has some brains, ha! Its crazy how much attention I am getting from women now that I am single. Still dont know what to think about all these dating apps as Im an old school type of man, but it has been a great tool so far to meet women. 

If I dont return tomorrow, her name is Meghan! Ha!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log the past few days. Did a lot of stretching and cardio, scared to lift and re-injure myself. 

Today, I embark on my 38th year upon this earth! At 38, thought I would be happily married with kids. I guess you just never know! Also, at 38, I am down to a 32 waist and even purchased some 31s the other day. I dont think Ive worn that size since I was in junior high. 

Thanks to everybody who is following this, and remember boys and girls, to piss excellence everyday!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to add, ran a mile, did 20 pushups, 10 pull-ups, and 10 tricep bench presses. 

Think Im going to venture out on my own today in New Orleans and see what I can get into!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical and a lot stretching 

#fuckmyback
#sweatingdemons
#whoDat!
#largepizzabouttogetrekt

----------


## RaginCajun

Punch Monday in the Face!

1000m row
200 AB crunches on machine 
21-9-5
TRX rows 
30lb ball slams 
40lb single leg glute kickback

30 minutes 

#fuckmyback
#pissingexcellence!

Need to stretch for an hour later on. Thinking for every minute I spend training, I need to stretch 2x. Need to be disciplined in the stretching, may have to find a yoga studio.

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off yesterday stretching. Did not sleep worth a shit last night, could not fall or stay asleep, sucked!

Buy in - 100 AB crunches on machine 
Rubberband work

4 Rounds
50 single unders (fooookin thing hurts when ya catch yaself!)
10 - 60lb goblet ass to grass squats
10 - 30lb kettlebell overhead presses

Buy out - 100 Ab crunches on machine 

27 minutes so need to stretch for an hour at sometime today.

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on elliptical 
5 Rounds 
10 box jumps
20 pushups 
20 jump lunges (10 each)
50 Ab crunches on machine 

36 minutes, legs are fried, going to be sore

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in yesterday evening and did a mile on elliptical and stretched/rolled.

Today 

1 mile walk 
Stretching and rolling 
21-15-9
40lb standing lat pulldowns
100lb chest fly machine
100lb vertical row machine

#getitinonaFridee

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a Wild Friday thru Sunday! It was almost like old times! Partied with a girl I met through a friends mom, thought she was innocent, boy was I wrong!

Finally got back in the gym today. My body is still a wreck from putting it through the gauntlet over the weekend but got in and did 2 miles on the elliptical and really stretched good. I need to work on some balance as when I did some band squats today, I felt unbalanced and crooked.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in yesterday evening and did a mile on the treadmill on 5.0 incline and stretched.

Today: 2 miles on elliptical and some stretching. Still tight as hell. Avg HR was 127bpm

#wooooooooooWednesday


On another note, women are driving me to be an asshole. If that is what they want, thy shall get.

----------


## RaginCajun

Been really sick these past few days so havent been doing squat. I hate being sick and taking medicine. Hopefully be back 100% on Monday.

----------


## RaginCajun

1/2 mile on elliptical 
50 air squats 
20 second handstand against wall
10 single leg glute bridges(each)
3x20 second hold - hollow body
3x30 second hold - inverted plank
50 pushups 
3x10 TRX rows 

Done! Struggled, still not near . Handstands are no joke, did not realize how hard they are.

#punchmondayinthedick

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on elliptical 
20 back extensions 
100 AB crunches on machine 
50 10lb med ball Russian twists

25 minutes, done 

#puncheditintgedickagain

----------


## RaginCajun

Started a new challenge for the month: 100,000m of either rowing, running, biking, or elliptical. Biking will have to be 2:1 miles.

62.5 miles is about 100,000m

Total after todays workout:

3.5 miles on elliptical 
2,000m rowing

I needed something, this is perfect!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical 
1,000m row
50 air squats 
10 pull-ups 

Weighted in at 164 lbs today. Definitely light! Getting leaner and love eating the way I eat! Why I didnt eat like this before just baffles the shit out of me but I guess its always an experiment!

----------


## MuscleScience

> 2 miles on elliptical 
> 1,000m row
> 50 air squats 
> 10 pull-ups 
> 
> Weighted in at 164 lbs today. Definitely light! Getting leaner and love eating the way I eat! Why I didn’t eat like this before just baffles the shit out of me but I guess it’s always an experiment!


Pissing excellence I see!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Pissing excellence I see!


Yessir, now more so than ever!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday and did 1 mile jog, 50 pushups and 50 crunches.

Today:

Fucking crushed it!!!

Workout:

Buy in - 1 mile elliptical 

10 EMOM 255lb trap bar deadlifts

Buy out - 1 mile elliptical 

#abs2020orbust!

----------


## RaginCajun

Totals:

8.5 miles elliptical/jog
3,000m

Long way to go!

----------


## RaginCajun

Add another 1.5 miles on elliptical and 2,000m rowing. Also did some back extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile elliptical 
4 Rounds
50 single unders 
500m row

Carry on!

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked over 2.5 miles with my bow in some hilly terrain. Not crazy elevations but felt good on the quads. Didnt really see squat with this full moon but felt great sitting in the peace and quiet. 

Did a mile on the elliptical today, 25 push-ups, 20 sit-ups, and 20 TRX rows in 15 minutes today before I went and watched the Saints lay an egg. That sucked ass

On the dating front. Seems my friends have side bets to see if I can get a second date with their one of their friends (2 different friends 2 different girls). One is younger and one is my age. 

We shall see, lol!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner sesh:

2,000m rowing
100 AB crunches on machine 
20 hanging leg raises
3x10 front barbell raises 40lb
1 mile on elliptical 

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on elliptical 
4 Rounds
10 175lb leg extensions 
500m row
10 100lb machine shoulder press

45 minutes.

----------


## RaginCajun

Totals 

15 miles 
11,000m rowing

----------


## RaginCajun

2,000m row
100 AB crunches on machine 
20 back extensions 

15 minute burner

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

1 mile on elliptical 
2x10 90lb hammer chest press
2x25 hanging leg raises 
2x25 25lb plate Russian twists
50 AB crunches on machine 

30 minutes 

#woooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch
5 pull-ups/stretches 
1,000m row

26 minutes, done

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on treadmill 
21-15-9
TRX rows
30lb kettle thrusters
Sit-ups 

35 minutes 

Weight is right at 165-166lbs. Felt weak today to may need to eat more. Starting to see the outline of my abs, kind of fired up about that!

----------


## RaginCajun

Totals:

18 miles on elliptical/treadmill 
14,000m on rowing machine

----------


## RaginCajun

Add another mile on elliptical and 1,000m rowing.

Get some!

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog on treadmill 
50 pushups 
100 AB crunches on machine 
50 back extensions 

19 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a 2 miler in 20 minutes on Sunday and drank beer every 1/4 mile. Twas a fun one!

Took off yesterday 

Today, Back to pissing excellence!

Workout:
1 mile on elliptical 
115lb 3x5 hang clean and jerk
150 AB crunches on machine 
1 mile on elliptical 

Boom!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Totals:

35,405m elliptical/jogging
15,000m rowing

----------


## RaginCajun

50 air squats 
Lots of stretching 
1 mile on elliptical 

Somebody had the one rower hemmed up the whole time so maybe do some later, we shall see. 

#woooooooooowednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

1250m rowing
50 AB crunches on machine 
3x10 20lb hanging knees raises
20/20 25lb plate Russian twists
1250m rowing

Boooooooommm!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
21-15-9
TRX rows
30lb med ball slams
Sit-ups

25 minutes 

#pissinexcellence!



Boom, another 1.5 miles walking hopping dat grass

----------


## RaginCajun

Had felt good when I woke up, but damn left knee started aching, then hip. Got it done though!

1 mile on elliptical 
3x10 40lb single leg glute kickbacks (think I need to do a lot more of these)
50 AB crunches on machine 
1,000m row

Boom, on a Fridee!

----------


## RaginCajun

Got a mile of walking in. 1/2 mile in the rain to the stand and back. Didn't see shit!

----------


## RaginCajun

Sunday, did about 2 miles of walking/hiking around with a backpack and rifle, was cold!

It's Monday, have you pissed excellence?

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
100 single unders
21-15-9
80lb tricep ext.
Hanging knee raises
TRX rows 
100 single unders 
33 minutes 
Avg HR 129

Resting HR was right at 60bpm. I need to go read more about HR training. Going to use it as a guide for over training. We shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, didnt sleep well from the few margaritas I had last night on a date. Crazy how alcohol can effect sleep like that. However, had a good date with a 26 year old last night, she was hotter in person than her pics. 

Today, 1 mile on elliptical and 1,000m row

----------


## RaginCajun

2,000m rowing 
1 mile on elliptical 

#countit

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
3 Rounds
5 pull-ups 
10 100lb front squats 
50 AB crunches on machine 
(After round 1 - 10 30lb bicep curls, Rd 2 - 10 110lb shoulder press machine, Rd 3 - 10 185lb leg extensions)

39 minutes, avg HR 112bpm

----------


## RaginCajun

Went hunting over the Thanksgiving holidays, no luck. Did do over 2.5 miles of hiking.

Monday morning burn session:

1 mile elliptical 
4 Rounds 
50 AB crunches on machine 
10 back extensions 
500m row

Need to pull a Goggins and force myself to stretch. The more I listen to him and research, seem to have the same issues, psoas/hip flexors.

Bumblebee tuna

----------


## RaginCajun

Totals for 100,000m challenge:

61,155m elliptical/hiking/jogging
23,500m rowing

#makingthat100,000mpush

----------


## RaginCajun

Stretched for 26 minutes and did another 1,000m rowing

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretching and foam rolling
40 minutes 

Definitely still tight. Wanting to lift tomorrow. HR was 59 when waking and sitting for a minute

----------


## RaginCajun

Evening burner session:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
100 AB crunches on machine 
21-15-9
120lb vertical row machine
100lb shoulder press machine
90lb tricep ext.

28 minutes, Avg HR 115

----------


## RaginCajun

AM Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
3 Rounds:
24 cal bike
20 - step ups with 1 50lb kettle
10 - 180lb leg extensions 
20 - 30lb glute iso machine

42 minutes Avg HR 131. Legs are going to be sore

#wooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Didn't sleep good, didn't check HR.

Workout:
1 mile on elliptical 
3 Rounds 
20lb dumbbell hanging knee raises
50 AB crunches on machine 
20 35lb glute iso machine

1,000m rowing 

Avg HR 107, took it easy.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner sesh:

1 mile on elliptical 
1x10 135lb incline smith machine bench
2x5 205lb incline smith machine 
3 Rounds 
10 30lb underhand cable chest raises
10 24" box jumps

25 minutes 

Still need more sleep

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Monday burner:

1 mile on elliptical 
4 Rounds 
25 sit-ups 
10 24" box jumps
10 TRX rows 

27 minutes. HR was 55 bpm waking, avg 110 bpm for workout

----------


## RaginCajun

Totals for Nov-Dec 100,000m Challenge:

70,811m elliptical/jog/hiking
25,500m rowing

Almost done!

----------


## RaginCajun

PM sesh:

1 mile on elliptical 
1,000m rowing
Stretching 

30 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Straight pissed excellence!

Workout:
1 mile on elliptical 
21-15-9
30lb ball slams 
Sit-ups 
Pushups 
24" box jumps

Took 31 minutes. HR upon waking was 53bpm, HR avg during workout was 131bpm. Sweat was steady rolling! Still having knee discomfort; felt like it was the back of my knee today

----------


## RaginCajun

Fucking crushed, I have nothing left.

PM workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
4 Rounds 
500m row
190lb 10 reps leg ext
120lb vert row mach.
105lb shldr press mach.
50 AB crunches 

53 min, avg HR 137bpm

----------


## RaginCajun

100,000m Challenge complete!

Totals 
75,640m elliptical/jog/hiking
28,500m rowing
104,140m Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took it easy this morning, still tight and need to hydrate more. 1 mile on elliptical and some stretching/foam rolling.

----------


## RaginCajun

Saturday Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch
4 Rounds 
50 AB crunches on machine 
40lb single glute iso.
Then 3 Rounds 
5 wide grip pull ups
10 225lb hex bar DLs
10 BW single calf raises

HR avg was 110bpm

Had a good one!

Now, heading to the city for a night out

----------


## Obs

Mindin' his own and continuing to lay it down...

You're a freak cajun.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mindin' his own and continuing to lay it down...
> 
> You're a freak cajun.


Yes, yes I am! Thanks bud!

Still have some work to do, never be satisfied, beat yesterday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a long weekend, went on a first date with a chick on Sunday, and it wound up lasting like 7-8hrs. We shall see there.

With that said, my body is feeling all the walking on Saturday, left knee is bothersome and left side is really tight. Went in this morning and did a mile, stretched, and foam rolled. Still need to hydrate more and stretch. Also, need to get my diet back tighter as I have been eating whatever and whenever.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1000m row
50 AB crunches 
21-15-9
Back extensions 
100lb barbell front squats 
20lb hanging knee raises

Struggled today

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1.5 miles on elliptical
110 straight AB crunches on machine
Stretch (legs are very tight from front squats, not real sore just tight)
2 Rounds
100lb 10 overhead rope tri ext.
140lb 10 seated close grip row
25lb DB curls
10 BW calf raises 

Need to stretch more.

----------


## RaginCajun

Met a new chick, shes smoking hot but of course has multiple issues. Always seem to find these, lol. 

Workout:
.5 mile walk/.5 mile jog
Foam roll
3 Rounds:
10 24" box jumps 
10 30lb ball slams
20 pushups 
20 sit-ups 
Then
100 AB crunches on machine 
50 back extensions 

Done. Felt good getting back in there but took it kind of easy.

----------


## Charlie67

There's a joke that goes something like, Show me a hot chick who's single, and I'll find you a guy who's already sick of her shit, lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> There's a joke that goes something like, Show me a hot chick who's single, and I'll find you a guy who's already sick of her shit, lol.


Lmao!

Yeah, not sure just how crazy she is yet, but she opened up only after the second time meeting her. Think she was trying to scare me off, time will tell. Shes definitely my type, Im a sucker for a hot green eyed blonde

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Christmas Eve Burner:

500m row
3 Rounds 
10 85lb single leg extensions 
10 130lb shoulder press machine 
10 20lb hanging leg raises 
50 AB crunches on machine 

23 minutes, boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

'Twas a tough one, just didn't have it. Too much damn partying on Saturday!

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch
21-15-9
Back extensions 
30lb DB squat thrusters 
180lb leg extensions 

100 AB crunches on machine.

New chick is a little wild, maybe too much of a party chick for me. We shall see but I may not to pump the brakes for a moment

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk on treadmill 
100 AB crunches on machine 

3 Rounds
5 - 300lb Leg Press machine
8 - 210lb vertical chest press

100 AB crunches on machine 

Felt sluggish but got it done! 

My New Years resolution is to join and take some BJJ classes. Im going tonight to the local one and sign up for some. Time to get even more out of my comfort zone.

----------


## RaginCajun

Evenin burner:

10 minutes on bike
21-15-9
40lb standing lat pull downs
TRX Rows 
50lb KB goblet squats

100 AB crunches on machine 

31 minutes, legs are toast.

Looked into BJJ classes, 6 months for $900 or 12 months for $1300. Hmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile on elliptical and some stretching. Body is tight and a little sore from yesterday, especially my legs.

----------


## RaginCajun

So, took my first BJJ class today, got my ass handed to me! Feels like I got hit by a small Toyota truck! Signed up for 6 months, here we Geaux!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Definitely think I hurt myself, went all out. Think I dislocated/popped my right shoulder out of place, heard it crunch. Bout to go ice up, lol. I should have taken it easy after only sleeping an hour or so last night. Hurting, lol!

----------


## Charlie67

> So, took my first BJJ class today, got my ass handed to me! Feels like I got hit by a small Toyota truck! Signed up for 6 months, here we Geaux!!!


Forgive my ignorance.... What's a BJJ class?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Forgive my ignorance.... What's a BJJ class?


Brazilian jui jitsu

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on bike and some stretching. Arm still jacked up, hoping to go back next week or if they have a lunch class tomorrow, go sit in and listen. Been watching Gracie videos!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk on incline 10 @ 3.3mph
Stretch 
100 AB crunches on machine 
2x20 80lb abductors 
2x12 80lb adductors 

Body still beat up and sore. Shoulder lil better today

----------


## Charlie67

> New chick is a little wild...





> So, took my first Brazilian jui jitsu class today,


Um... suspicious timing RC. Let me know if you need back-up with her.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Um... suspicious timing RC. Let me know if you need back-up with her.


Lmao! 

Not sure you want that type of wild, lol, more of a headache.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

.5 mile walk/.5 mile jog
Stretch/foam roll

4 Rounds 
25 sit-ups 
25 24" box jumps

1 mile on elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

Just noticed I left out something this AM. Did Rotary Torso machine 3 sets of 10 each side, 50lbs. 

Went back in, quick PM burner:

Mile jog 
Stretch 
30 back extensions 
50 AB crunches on machine 
20 BW calf raises each leg

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Lots of foam rolling and stretching 
5x10 60lb sandbag hip thrusts
(Not sure the weight on sandbag, but think it's at least 60)

----------


## Bio-Active

How you doing brother? Nice to see your still working hard  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> How you doing brother? Nice to see your still working hard


Sup my man! Trying to better myself everyday!!! Dealing with a few injuries but going to make 2020 a good one!!! Hope everything is going good your way, thanks for stopping by!

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile on treadmill and foam rolling/stretching. Quick one!

Boom! It's Gameday!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Mile on treadmill and foam rolling/stretching. Quick one!
> 
> Boom! It's Gameday!!!!


Who do you like tonight?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Who do you like tonight?


Oh course you know I had my LSU Tigers!!!

Best football season I have ever watched!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick mile on treadmill and stretching 

Also went into BJJ training and did the warmup and stayed for learning purposes. I couldnt compete due to right shoulder still jacked up. Im ready to get back to grappling and shit, hate sitting and watching, lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick AM burner:

1 mile walk on treadmill at 10.0 incline @ 3.5 mph 
DLs hex bar 10x225lb 4x275
2 sets 10 reps each leg, BW calf raises 
100 AB crunches on machine 

29 minutes!

#pissinexcellence

----------


## Zodiac82

What up RC!! BJJ is really good for cardio and conditioning. I haven't been in about a yr...slot of injuries come from grappling.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Zodiac82

Also went into BJJ training and did the warmup and stayed for learning purposes. I couldnt compete due to right shoulder still jacked up. Im ready to get back to grappling and shit, hate sitting and watching, lol






> What up RC!! BJJ is really good for cardio and conditioning. I haven't been in about a yr...slot of injuries come from grappling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday 

Quick 30 burner:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Leg Ext 
10x200lb 
8x220lb 
6x240lb
Side AX cable pulls 3x10 40lb
Stretch 

Also went into BJJ and learned. Went through the warmup as well.

Today

Quick PM burner:

.5 mile @ 10.0 inc. @ 3.5mph
.5 mile jog
21-15-9
90lb chest fly mach.
80lb abductor mach.
80lb adductor mach.
35lb Russian twists 

100 AB crunches on mach.
28 min.

Onto BJJ class to learn

----------


## RaginCajun

> What up RC!! BJJ is really good for cardio and conditioning. I haven't been in about a yr...slot of injuries come from grappling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it is, loving it even though Ive only really grappled in two classes, got hurt on second class. Pissed about it to. 

That is the only thing that concerns me about this, injuries and lord knows Im always plagued with them.

Good to see you around my man!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minute burn session:

2 mile jog on treadmill 
3x10 big sandbag hip thrusters
2x15 50lb kettle shrugs
Rotator cuff work with bands

#pissexcellence

----------


## -Ender-

Keep up the good work RC.

#pissconsistency

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep up the good work RC.
> 
> #pissconsistency


My brother from another mother!

How goes it my man?

Doing my best sir to be the baddest I can!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

2 mile walk on treadmill @ 10.0 @ 3.5mph
Stretching 
3x20 135lb smith machine calf raises 

Also went to BJJ class but still cant grapple and shit. Learned some moves and liking it!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yes it is, loving it even though Ive only really grappled in two classes, got hurt on second class. Pissed about it to. 
> 
> That is the only thing that concerns me about this, injuries and lord knows Im always plagued with them.
> 
> Good to see you around my man!!!


Thanks man appreciate it! 
I've torn somethin in my neck/ rhomboid area and lost ALL the strength in my chest..tricep...bis...grip...and back. I couldnt do 1 pushup. 
Another I ruptured my Achilles, but it's so fun and once your game picks up then the fun really starts... Enjoy it man.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in yesterday and did a quick one:

20 minutes on bike
Back extensions 
2x8 vertical row machine
Set of curls to failure

Was bored so went in and did a lil something. 

Today:

Buy in: 1 mile elliptical 

Workout:
3 Rounds
15 BW back ext.
10 45lb single leg glute kickbacks
10 35lb each side ax cable pulls
10 50lb tricep press mach.
10 80lb single leg press mach.

Buy out: 1 mile elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks man appreciate it! 
> I've torn somethin in my neck/ rhomboid area and lost ALL the strength in my chest..tricep...bis...grip...and back. I couldnt do 1 pushup. 
> Another I ruptured my Achilles, but it's so fun and once your game picks up then the fun really starts... Enjoy it man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Damn man, thats some crucial injuries!

Thats what Im worried about, more injuries. Still battling this shoulder and may need to get an MRI. I am enjoying it but ready to get back to full speed and strength!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Monday burner:

100 floors on stair master
Stretch 

Avg HR was 123bpm for the 20 minute burner

#pissexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio sesh:

30 mins on some machine that had arms and feet pedals but not a bike
1000m row (5 minutes)
Stretch

Avg HR 110bpm

Feel sick almost, sinuses are jacked. Purchased a humidifier, should be in Friday. Think I dried my sinuses out and that messed them up.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

500m row
1 mile jog on treadmill 

3 Rounds 
10 24" box jumps
10 TRX rows 
10 200lb leg ext.
10 TRX tricep presses

ABs

----------


## RaginCajun

Missed posting some workouts:

Thursday- went to BJJ class but just went through the warmup and techniques. Still cant grapple just yet.

Yesterday- mike on treadmill and stretching 

Todays Workout:

100 floors on stair master
4 Rounds
10 each leg TRX mtn climbers
10 75lb sandbag glute bridges
50 single unders
10 TRX rows 

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on treadmill 

3 Rounds 
10 lying leg raises 
6 180lb pulldowns
10 110lb chest fly mach.
10 50lb tricep ext mach.

1/2 mile cool down

Whooped

----------


## RaginCajun

Cardio sesh:

1 mile on elliptical 
1 mile rowing
3 miles on bike 

Meh, Monday. Damn shoulder still jacked, may need MRI if it doesnt get any better

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick morning burner:

100 floors on stair master 
Superset 3x10
Lying leg raises 
Back extensions 

22 minutes avg HR 130bpm

#pissexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Went to BJJ training last night and jacked my shoulder up again so went in this morning and did a mile on the elliptical. 

Also went to a doctor today. Well, my shoulder is messed up from years of lifting and that is the click I always heard. Says my other arm is the same. Took that jolt of falling on it to mess it up more. Got a cortisone shot in it, ouch! Said rest it until it feels good and then slowly get back at it. If continuing to be bothersome, may need MRI. Left IT band is jacked too!

----------


## RaginCajun

Friday: 'Twas bored:

Bout 30-40 minutes of stretching and foam rolling 
150 AB crunches on machine 
3x10 lying leg raises

Saturday Get Some:

10 minute bike 

2 Rounds 
10 box jumps 
50 single unders 

3 Rounds
70lb single leg ext
70lb abductors
70lb adductors 
10 lying leg raises
40lb single leg glute kickbacks

100 AB crunches on mach

10 minute bike

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical 
2x15 each side of rotary torso machine
Stretched 

Legs are tight, especially in my hips. Gonna have to stretch some more for sure

----------


## RaginCajun

So, looks like I have this going on with my shoulder: 
- osteolysis of right distal clavicle (left side may have this too)
- osteoarthritis 
- May have glenoid labrum tear 

It's starting to feel better but looks like I will have to lay off lifting weights for upper body. Especially anything overhead. Kind of depressed about that. Looking for hormone and arthritis doc now, I have to figure out what is going on with my bones and body. Past history, broke my arm twice as a kid because of a bone cyst.

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 30 minutes on the bike at the gym. Kind of bummed with all this new information about me. Ive always said I have to have something going on with my body and seems I was right. Just need to find a specialist to figure out the root cause.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday, mile on elliptical and 3x20 back extensions.

Today:

Woooooooooooooo Wednesday!!!

Workout:
1 mile on elliptical 
100 AB crunches on machine 
Band work for shoulder
3x5 single leg deads with 50lb KB
2x10 slow deep squats on smith machine.

Hammies and quads are dead! Thought my hammies were gonna lock up! Lol! 

#gohard

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off Thursday 

Friday, 2 miles on elliptical 

Satadee burner:

1/2 mile walk on treadmill 
3x10 leg ext. (1-150/2-200lb)
3x10 single leg glute kickback
3x10 slow back ext.
2x10 lying leg raises
2x50 AB crunches 

Shoulder still bothersome but I think it's on the mend. I think I need a deep tissue massage as well in that area and back as I feel really tight. 

#pissexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Sunday burner:

1 mile walk 
Stretch 
100 single unders
100 AB crunches 
10 lying leg raises
25 sandbag bridges
100 single unders

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Killin it!

----------


## RaginCajun

It's Monday, how will ya start your week off?

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
10x135, 8x205 Smith mach squat
2x10 DB curls
2x10 60lb single leg press mach
2x12 50lb tricep mach 
2x12 80lb adductors
2x12 80lb abductors 

#pissexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

> Killin it!


Heeeeeeeeeeeeey Girly!

----------


## kelkel

> So, looks like I have this going on with my shoulder: 
> - osteolysis of right distal clavicle (left side may have this too)
> - osteoarthritis 
> - May have glenoid labrum tear 
> 
> It's starting to feel better but looks like I will have to lay off lifting weights for upper body. Especially anything overhead. Kind of depressed about that. Looking for hormone and arthritis doc now, I have to figure out what is going on with my bones and body. Past history, broke my arm twice as a kid because of a bone cyst.



Look into TB-500 and BPC-157 to speed up healing. Goes without saying GH or MK-677 as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Look into TB-500 and BPC-157 to speed up healing. Goes without saying GH or MK-677 as well.


Kel, sup my man!!!

Been thinking about the MK-677 and those others you mentioned as well. Ill have to do some research on who is a legit supplier. Thanks man, kind of been out of that loop and have not thought of those. Appreciate the reminder!

Hows everything your way?

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did 1.75 miles with some minimalist shoes on, along with 50 sit-ups.

Todays workout:

1 mile on treadmill with dem flat water shoes and 30 minutes of stretching. Definitely feeling tight today. Left hip/IT band aggravating as hell! Fuck it, done for now! 

Oh yeah, got told I look 25-28 recently as well, lol. 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on treadmill with dem flat water shoes and 20 minutes of stretching. Tighter today, as expected but shoulder is feeling slightly better and so is IT band/hip deal. Been researching somethings, stay tuned.............

Thanks again Kel for the tid bit! 

#WooooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Went in yesterday evening and did 1.5 miles on the treadmill and stretched some. Been using those minimalist shoes and ordered some newer ones. I also ordered some MK-677 to see if it will help correct my osteo issues, and help out with my sleep. Been reading good things about it so Id figure I would give it a go. Stay tuned.........

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on walk on treadmill 
Smith Machine Deep Squats 
10x135lb 6x205lb 6x205lb
Standing Lat Pulldowns
3x10 40lb
3x12 80lb adductors
3x12 80lb abductors 
2x10 70lb rotary torso both ways

Boom, done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 1.5 miles in some minimalist shoes. Been Mardi Grasn so havent been doing any training, lol. I did get the MK-677 in and took 12.5mg before bed. Was hoping it was going to help me sleep but I guess it will take some time to kick in. Slept from 10-1, then saw 2,3,4,5,6 on the clock, but think I slept again from 6-8. Shoulder pain is definitely one of the reasons for not being able to sleep, really not a comfortable position at all. I feel like a zombie but may go to the gym shortly and stretch and do light cardio. 

Going to stick with 12.5mgs of MK-677 for a week then may bump it up to 25mgs. Have enough for about 6 months at 25mgs. Read some have stayed on it for a year. Not sure if I will cycle it or stay on it as I know my body needs years of repairs. Still thinking I need surgery on my shoulder but going to see how this works out.

And let usual, the Lent Challenge starting tomorrow:

Everyday - 4 exercises 40 reps each for 40 days. Can be any 4 exercises, doesnt matter. Also, I have been eating at least one whole pizza, sometimes two on the weekends along with the occasional ice cream. I shall be giving that up through the 40 days along with the 4x40 deal.

----------


## kelkel

RC why not get an MRI if you think there's some shoulder damage? You may have a partial tear. Mine was continually irritating me so I finally got an MRI. It showed a 1/4" long tear @ 40% of the width in my Infraspinatus Tendon. Ortho said if it were 50% he'd recommend surgery. Ultimately with rehab, avoiding movements that irritate it (lateral raises are gone forever) and getting a Platelet Rich Plasma Injection it has healed great. The PRP shot hurt like hell for about 4-5 days to the point I could not lift my arm, but man did it help it heal. Worth the thousand bucks. Well, tbh, I also threw the rest of the kitchen sink at it: GH, low dose var, TB500, BPC, etc.

In other words, don't fart around.

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC why not get an MRI if you think there's some shoulder damage? You may have a partial tear. Mine was continually irritating me so I finally got an MRI. It showed a 1/4" long tear @ 40% of the width in my Infraspinatus Tendon. Ortho said if it were 50% he'd recommend surgery. Ultimately with rehab, avoiding movements that irritate it (lateral raises are gone forever) and getting a Platelet Rich Plasma Injection it has healed great. The PRP shot hurt like hell for about 4-5 days to the point I could not lift my arm, but man did it help it heal. Worth the thousand bucks. Well, tbh, I also threw the rest of the kitchen sink at it: GH, low dose var, TB500, BPC, etc.
> 
> In other words, don't fart around.


I will if it keeps hurting but I can tell its on the mend, just healing really slowly as per usual with me. Really hoping this stuff kicks in soon but if it goes another month like this, I will schedule the MRI. X-rays show a huge gap where cartilage and bone are suppose to be and an ultrasound showed a gap and some damage. I have been looking at the PRP shots and stem cells as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, figured I'd try to gym it:

1 mile on treadmill walking, lots of stretching and foam rolling, also a lot of rubberband work for rotator cuff/shoulder area. Will be working on a workout for tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

Fucking crushed it!!!

1 mile on elliptical 
4 Rounds:
40 single unders 
10x185lb hex bar deadlifts
10 lying leg raises 
10 each side cable side twists 

#woooooooooooooWednesday

Slept like the night before, fucking none. In bed at 10, was up again at 1. Not sure whats wrong with me or why Im waking at the same time every single night

----------


## RaginCajun

Weighed in today after having some water, was at 175.2 lbs. Diet is mainly carnivore-ish, mainly meat, cheese, eggs, Vit D milk, protein powder, and other meats. As mentioned, will be cutting out the weekly pizza and ice cream for 40 days so that ought to kickstart some fat loss, lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back to the gym yesterday and did a mile walk and stretched.

Today, Morning burn session:

1 mile walk
4 Rounds 
40 single unders 
10 TRX rows 
10 back ext.
10 70lb each side rotary torso machine

#pissexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 
40 single unders 
Squats - 20 air 12x135, 8x205 Smith machine
Single leg ext. 4x10 each leg 60lb
Single leg glute kickback 2x10 each leg

Boom done and felt weak today

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Stretch/foam roll
4 Rounds:
40 single unders 
40 crunches 
10 50lb tricep ext mach
10 40lb bicep mach
10 each leg kicking punching bag (this hurt, ouch!)

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday, drove for 8 hours. 

Workout:

5 minutes on bike warmup

4 Rounds
40 single unders 
10 24" box jumps
10 back extensions 

2x20 80lb adductor mach
2x20 80lb abductor mach
40 crunches on machine 

Head wasn't in it but it's done.

----------


## RaginCajun

My mental game is all over the place. Between dealing with the injuries, figuring out how to fix my body, and dealing with my Exs daughters suicide, life has been tough lately. Was able to spend time with the EX the past few days and finally put some flowers on her daughters grave. 

Hadnt talked to my ex since Labor Day last year, and then out of the blue, she text me that her daughter took her own life a few months back. Took her two months after to tell me and we have been talking since, and got together now twice. I dont want a relationship with her again but man, its so tough. Love the woman to death but just not ready for any relationship at the moment. She is hurting really bad, and I want to be there for her as much as possible, but also dont want to lead her on that we are getting back together. She needs someone that can be there for her day in and day out, and I cannot be that person as I live 6 hours away. 

Well, thats enough rambling from me.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

1/2 mile walk 
4 Rounds 
-30 reps of rubberband work on shoulders
-40 single unders 
-40 crunches 
-10 60lb goblet squats

25 minutes, done! Tired from yesterday. Now time for some boil crabs!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 

4x10 each side cable twists
4x10 calf raises 135lb Smith machine
4x10 50lb single arm cable rows

4 Rounds 
40 crunches 
40 single unders 

Done! Slept like dog ass! Shoulder still bothersome but feeling somewhat better. Its going to be a long road ahead, sigh

----------


## RaginCajun

Tested the shoulder a little today.

Workout:

10 minute warmup on bike
4x10 each side 70lb rotary twist machine 
2x20 50lb chest press machine
4x10 20lb bicep curls
4x10 70lb single leg ext

Done and starving!

----------


## RaginCajun

Still only sleeping like 4 hours a night, from 10-2. Wondering what it feels like to get 7-8? I mean its like clockwork, up at the same time every night 

Friday burner:

Buy in - 1/2 mile walk 

19-13-8
Deadlifts 135lb/185lb/205lb
Lying leg raises 
Lying leg curls 60lb/70lb/80lb

Buy out - 1/2 mile walk

#noexcuses

----------


## RaginCajun

Satadee Gainz:

15 minutes on bike
4x10 80lb adductors 
4x10 80lb abductors 
4x10 40lb standing lat pressdowns
4x10 200lb hack squat mach
4x40 AB crunches on mach

PM workout was mile walk and stretched

----------


## RaginCajun

I think this stuff is starting to kick in as my appetite has went through the roof lately. Maybe even have some water bloat even though Im low carb/carnivore-ish. Crazy but once again woke up at 2am on the dot, even watched the time change, lol. Was able to fall back asleep for a little while but still havent had a restful night in forever. Just 6 straight hours would be nice

----------


## RaginCajun

Sunday burner:

1 mile rowing
2x20 sandbag Bridges
2x100 single unders
4x10 80lb single calf presses

Body is tight so took it easy. Groin is super tight!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1.5 mile jog (fucking sniper got me in my left calf, may have strained it)
15 minutes on bike
40 single unders (hurt with sniped calf)
40 rubberband reps
40 sit-ups 

Fucking sniper!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

1 mile on elliptical 
4x10 60lb single arm pulldowns
100 AB crunches on machine
2x20 70lb abductors 
2x20 70lb adductors
2x20 50lb chest press machine

Took it easy, calf lil shaky but not as bad as I thought it was going to feel.

----------


## RaginCajun

Another mile on the elliptical and 30 minutes on the bike 

#getit

----------


## RaginCajun

Humpday burner:

19-13-8
Back extensions 
50lb deep goblet squats
50lb tricep ext machine 
120lb vertical row machine 

20 minutes 

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil workout:

40 sit-ups 
40 air squats 
40 lunges
40 upright half ass push-ups 

Done

----------


## RaginCajun

Had Goggins in my ear.

Workout:

Mile walk 
4 Rounds 
10 sit-ups 
10 TRX high rows
10 bicep curls
10 forearm curls

Boom!

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday Corona burn:

Mile on elliptical 
19-13-8
Box jumps with 15lb DBs
Sit-ups
50lb tricep mach.
120lb pulldowns
Mile on elliptical 

#fuckdatrona

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday Workout while cooking:

4 Rounds 
20 jumping jacks (hands just barely up)
20 sit-ups 
10 frog jumps
25 air squats 

Today, 1.28 mile jog. Left calf felt shaky so didnt push it.

Still sleeping like total dogshit! In bed at 10, up at 2 for the last few months. Tried time release melatonin and everything. Running out of options as I need some sleep. Thought this MK 677 would help with that too but it hasnt thus far.

----------


## RaginCajun

3.2 mile walk
100 sit-ups 
100 lunges 
100 air squats 

Legs fried! Sleep still sucks, maybe 3-4 good hours then nada. Im feeling it

----------


## Charlie67

Good work RC! I hope the sleep stuff resolves itself quickly.


Best,
C-

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good work RC! I hope the sleep stuff resolves itself quickly.
> 
> 
> Best,
> C-


Thanks bud.

The sleep is really getting to me, need one good whole night of rest. Dont remember whats that like

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday burner:

4 Rounds 
25 jumping jacks
25 sit-ups 
10 push-ups on tire
10 tire flips

#stayhard

----------


## Bio-Active

> Monday burner:
> 
> 4 Rounds 
> 25 jumping jacks
> 25 sit-ups 
> 10 push-ups on tire
> 10 tire flips
> 
> #stayhard


Nice..... How are you brother?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice..... How are you brother?


Bio!!!!!

Meh, not too good. Somehow I have lost the ability to sleep in the past few months. Shoulder still bothersome but healing so still limited on exercises here. Doing what I can!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

8.2 miles on road bike in 40 minutes. Felt sluggish but got it done

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio!!!!!
> 
> Meh, not too good. Somehow I have lost the ability to sleep in the past few months. Shoulder still bothersome but healing so still limited on exercises here. Doing what I can!!!


What did you do to the shoulder? I tore mine up a few years ago. No more bench i just use DB's now

----------


## RaginCajun

> What did you do to the shoulder? I tore mine up a few years ago. No more bench i just use DB's now


Was grappling with a partner during jujitsu and all of our weight fell on my shoulder. Arm went numb and I couldnt lift it the next day. Got some xrays showing that have some osteolysis going on with my clavicle (weight lifters shoulder) and pretty sure I tore some ligaments up. That was over 2 months ago but its starting to heal up. I just started doing push-ups again but barely as I dont want to re-injure it.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Was grappling with a partner during jujitsu and all of our weight fell on my shoulder. Arm went numb and I couldn’t lift it the next day. Got some xrays showing that have some osteolysis going on with my clavicle (weight lifter’s shoulder) and pretty sure I tore some ligaments up. That was over 2 months ago but it’s starting to heal up. I just started doing push-ups again but barely as I don’t want to re-injure it.


Hang in there it took mine a long time to get better. Almost two years working around it before i got back to where im at today

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hang in there it took mine a long time to get better. Almost two years working around it before i got back to where im at today


Yeah trying to take it as easy as I can for now. Hoping this MK 677 helps with the healing. Need more sleep too!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes grass hopping

Then
25-15 of:
Sit-ups 
Jumping jacks 
Goblet squats with cinder block
Glute bridges with cinder block on hips 

Felt good to workout outside and sweat! Reached 84 down here today. Just need more sleep. I would literally buy it right now

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah trying to take it as easy as I can for now. Hoping this MK 677 helps with the healing. Need more sleep too!


I kept working out the entire time. I just had to get creative and find lifts that didnt aggravate it

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil mile jog, 13 minutes avg HR 109. Calf/Achilles still isn't  so took it easy, more to come later on

----------


## RaginCajun

4 Rounds
10 L ring pull ups off the ground 
10 rubberband rotator cuff
25 decline crunches 
10 ring tricep presses

Those pull-ups off the ground were tough!

----------


## RaginCajun

> 4 Rounds
> 10 L ring pull ups off the ground 
> 10 rubberband rotator cuff
> 25 decline crunches 
> 10 ring tricep presses
> 
> Those pull-ups off the ground were tough!


Tack on a 6.3 mile bike cruise, weather is so nice!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday 

Today, 9 miler in 41 Minutes. Wind was brutal!

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice i already got my workout in!!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

2.25 mile walk 

That is all

----------


## RaginCajun

Ended yesterday with a 6 mile bike cruise.

Today, pissed some excellence, 30 minutes on the bike trainer.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterdays workout above.

Today, hit the bike trainer for 40 minutes, nice lil burn to start the day

----------


## RaginCajun

5 Rounds 
50 jumping jacks 
20 sit-ups 
20 tire flips 
20 glute bridges

30 minutes

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

12.25 miles on the bike, took 52 minutes so right at 13 mph

----------


## RaginCajun

10.55 miles in 45 minutes, 13.7 mph

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

5k walk
40 air squats 
40 lunges
100 jumping jacks 
100 sit-ups 
100 BW calf raises

60 minutes 

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off yesterday with a 6 mile bike cruise.

Today, AM - jumped on the bike trainer for 30 minutes with one of those elevation mask on. It has 4 settings, 4 being hard. I mainly stayed at 3 which was tough.

PM burner:

100 sit-ups 
100 tire flips 

Dats all folks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, just rode the bike trainer for 30 minutes 

Todays Workout:

4 Rounds 
25 sit-ups 
25 glute bridges 
25 adductions with band
20 ring rows 
25 air squats 
10 sissyfied push-ups (shoulder just not there)

#woooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log looks like.

Took a few days off but got back at it today. Still not sleeping well, ugh 

Workout:

30 minutes on bike trainer
100 glute bridges
100 leg raises
100 sit-ups 

#pissinit!

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off yesterday with a 6 mile cruise.

Todays Workout:

3.2 miles walk/jog
125 air squats 
100 sit-ups 
20 lunges

----------


## RaginCajun

5 Rounds:

20 sit-ups 
20 sledgehammer slams (10 each arm)
20 tire flips 

Also hit 50 golf balls today.

Yesterday, did 5 miles on the bike easy and 20 hammer slams! I really like those!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Just cut the grass yesterday, that was it. Still sleeping like dog shit.

Today, did a Lil 30 on the bike trainer. Need to stretch and roll out. Also, been eating too much again, lol!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did 30 on bike trainer and 100 sit-ups.

Woke up this morning, pissed excellence!!!

Workout:

5 Rounds 
50 jumping jacks 
20 sit-ups 
20 reverse lunges (10 each side)
20 sledgehammer slams (10 each side)

30 minutes, avg HR 128 bpm 

#getsome

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did 30 on the trainer

Today, 10 Rounds 

10 sit-ups 
20 sledgehammer slams (10 each arm)

Shoulder healing but still a long road ahead

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did 20 on the trainer and cut the grass.

Todays Workout:

10 Rounds

10 sit-ups 
20 sledgehammer slams (10 R/10 L)

#pissinexcellence!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

20 minute fastest walk/jog with the weight vest on. Not sure how much it weighs, will check. Definitely need to Goggins stretch!

#getsome

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, 3 mile walk with weighted vest and 40 sit-ups 

Todays Workout with weighted vest:
1 mile walk
5 Rounds 
Ring rows
20 sit-ups 

Done!

----------


## Charlie67

Hey RC, still killing it I see. Hope all is well.

Best,
C-

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC, still killing it I see. Hope all is well.
> 
> Best,
> C-


Sup Charlie!

Doing what I can my man!

Hope all is well your way as well!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, basically took a rest day and went run some jug lines/noodles with my dad. We did pretty good

Todays Workout:

5 rounds 
20 sledgehammer slams (10 each side)
20 sit-ups 
10 sissyfied pushups

Now heading for a cruise on the bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout 

100 sit-ups 
100 glute bridges 
6 miles on the 29er cruisin'

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, 6 miles on the 29er cruising and 100 AB reps

Today, 2 mile faster walk

----------


## RaginCajun

Tack on another 1.5 miles fasted of grass hopping!

Now, getting ready to go enjoy the rest of the day drinking some good beer, eating some good food, and hanging with friends by the pool!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles of walking and sweating out dem demons

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles of walking. Will be doing something later on too.

#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

PM Workout:

5 Rounds 
50 jumping jacks
20 sledgehammer slams (10 each side)

Then 30 minutes on the 29er

----------


## RaginCajun

Only a mile walking with a weighted vest today. I think I only slept 2-3 hours last night, had zero energy today. I even tried NyQuil at 2 AM and it didnt work. Hoping I rest tonight as Im ready to train some more

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked another mile with the weighted vest this AM, will do something later on when I feel fueled. 

On another note, going get some well needed bloodwork as its been a while. Initial Labs: Free and Total Testosterone , Lh and FSh, PSA, CBC. Want to add Vit D and estrogen sensitive assay as well.

----------


## RaginCajun

PM Burner with weighted vest:

3 Rounds 
10 golf cart tire tosses (5 each side)
20 sit-ups 
20 glute bridges 
20 sledgehammer slams (10 each side)
20 air squats touching the tire

#wooooooooooowednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles walking with the weighted vest, 35 minutes. Went to bed at 11, up at 2. Fuck me

----------


## RaginCajun

PM burner:

3 Rounds 
10 golf cart tire tosses over shoulder (5 right/5 left)
20 air squats to the tire
10 pushups on the tire
20 sledgehammer slams (10 right/10 left)

1.53 mile walk with weighted vest.

I'm spent!

----------


## RaginCajun

Laid some hard wood floors with a bud over the weekend so thats the only quasi workout I did. Plan on doing something later.

On another note, really enjoying these supplements in my shakes. 

Shake:
8oz Kefir
2 eggs
Scoop of protein 
Scoop of bovine collagen 
Tsp Cacao greens
Tsp Gold
Tsp Red
Tsp Chaga
Tsp coconut oil 
Tsp Omega 3s
Tsp either avocado or EVO
Drop of Oregano oil
Cinnamon

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, just cut the grass and thats it

Today, PM Burner:

2 Rounds 
50 sledgehammer slams (25 each side)
50 air squats 
100 jumping jacks 

22 minutes, Avg HR 131 bpm

----------


## RaginCajun

PM Burn Session:

5 Rounds 
50 jumping jacks 
50 mountain climbers 

3 Rounds 
20 air squats 
10 push-ups on tire
20 sit-ups 
20 glute bridges 

30 minutes Avg HR 137. Did all dat in a sauna suit, sweated like a whore in church

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of walking with vest, 1.5 miles. Didnt sleep good so was up early, figured Id get a little something in.

Went to the chiropractor yesterday and he said that I have the tightest gluteus minimus and hip flexors he has ever seen. Just when I thought I was stretching and rolling enough, nope, need to do more. Need a woman who likes to massage and do yoga, currently taking applications.

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday and gave blood, we shall see where I stand hormonally.

Satadee Mernin' Burner:

Buy-in: 750m rowing

Workout:
5 Rounds 
10 box jumps 
10 60lb overhead tricep presses
50 single unders 
20 30lb Russian twists

Buy-out: 750m rowing

#back2pissinexcellence

----------


## Bio-Active

Good morning brother!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good morning brother!


Sup my man!

Got some bloodwork done so we shall whats going on. Hope all is well with ya!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes of walking, not sure how far but guessing bout 2 miles. Broke My Apple Watch over the weekend so ordered a new one today.

Will be posting the blood results soon but my bloods look better than I was expecting. One I was concerned about was Vit D3, and it is at 73. 4-5 years ago it is at 25. Only have a few markers that are high but I think the two are related to high protein and exercise, which are BUN creatinine and BUN Nitrogen. Havent gotten all the results back yet but should tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

3 nights in a row with real shitty sleep, sucks ass! Took it easy, shoulder still bothersome and shit I need some sleep!

Workout:

1000m row
2x20 BW back ext.
2x10 70lb Single leg ext.
Rubberband work
100 AB crunches 
2x20 70lb adductors 
2x20 70lb abductors 
2x10 100lb chest press mach.

----------


## RaginCajun

Well this happened this afternoon. 

On another note, low T confirmed, was 316. Will be posting the bloods tomorrow. Looks like I am a candidate for therapy and may be the one thing that helps me sleep better and get my bones in order. Might explain me breaking it at 11 and 13 throwing a baseball because of hollow bone/cyst, and having osteolysis in my shoulders.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

3 Rounds 
10 box step ups with 25lb DBs (right and left)
10 30lb KB swings (took it easy here)
10 TRX rows 

Dats it!

----------


## RaginCajun

2.2 miles walking, 45 minutes 

Will post bloods when I get on my computer

----------


## RaginCajun

Blood Results

Total Cholesterol 179
HDL Cholesterol 58
Triglycerides 119
LDL Cholesterol 99
CHOL/HDLC Ratio 3.1
Non HDL Cholesterol 121
Glucose 82 (non fasted)
UREA Nitrogen (BUN) 30 (High)
Creatinine 1.07
eGFR non-afr. 88
eGFR Afr. 102
BUN/Creatinine ratio 28 (High)
Sodium 137
Potassium 4.5
Chloride 100
Carbon Dioxide 30
Calcium 9.8
Protein, Total 7.1
Albumin 4.8
Globlin 2.3
Albumin/Globulin ratio 2.1
Bilirubin 0.4
Alkaline Phosphate 59
AST 23
ALT 25
Vit D3 25-OH 73 (this was 25 5 years ago)
Vit D2 <4
T4 Free 2.0
T3 Free 3.2
IGF 1 110
Z score male -0.6
FSH 6.2
LH 3.3
PSA 1.1
SHBG 46
ABO Type A RH (D) positive
Testosterone free, Total 316 (way low T)
Testosterone free 37.8

Looks like I still need to get a CBC. I am going get a physical tomorrow with and endocrinologist, and looks like I am a candidate for HRT.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

200 single unders 
3x10 each side 70lb rotary torso mach.
2x10 20lb slow DB curls
2x10 110lb vertical row mach.

25 minutes. Felt weak in there, odd.

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked a mile yesterday on the beach and cut grass today. Will get back after it tomorrow.

Went to an endocrinologist on Friday and he wants me to try clomid to try to see if that brings up my free testosterone . Still debating on going thru with it, looking for opinions for sure.

----------


## RaginCajun

I fucking crushed it! Twas a good one, shakin like a cheerleader's Pom Pom!

Hero workout - Hilda:

100 cal row (2536m)
75 thrusters 30lb bar
50 assisted pull-ups 130lb
75 6lb wall balls
100 cal row (2000m)

Took all 60 minutes to do, avg HR was 121bpm. Shoulder was a lil shaky so light weight and my legs were shaking on the thrusters. I'm spent

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk at 5 incline 
2x20 70lb adductors
2x20 70lb abductors
2x20 back ext
100 AB crunches 
2x10 TRX rows
2x100 single unders 

I'm sore as shit!!! And blew out another pair of headphones, fuck

----------


## Bio-Active

> Workout:
> 
> 1 mile walk at 5 incline 
> 2x20 70lb adductors
> 2x20 70lb abductors
> 2x20 back ext
> 100 AB crunches 
> 2x10 TRX rows
> 2x100 single unders 
> ...


What kind of headphones?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What kind of headphones?


some cheap bluetooth ones. thinking of getting a better pair but I am rough on stuff.

I like the kind that are like muffs and block out the noise. I do not like the kind that stick in your ear, as they do not stay placed in my ears when jogging.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 walk
2x10 185 hex bar DLs
2x20 25lb Russian twists
2x10 40lb standing lat press downs
2x10 100lb vertical row mach
2x10 80lb chest fly mach

Felt weak but got it done!

Heading to the beach tomorrow with family after work, looking forward to it!

----------


## Bio-Active

> some cheap bluetooth ones. thinking of getting a better pair but I am rough on stuff.
> 
> I like the kind that are like muffs and block out the noise. I do not like the kind that stick in your ear, as they do not stay placed in my ears when jogging.


I have a pair of studio beats over the ear noise cancelling. They are great!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have a pair of studio beats over the ear noise cancelling. They are great!!


I will look into them!

And as mentioned in your thread, awaiting consult but will be starting TRT soon!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I will look into them!
> 
> And as mentioned in your thread, awaiting consult but will be starting TRT soon!


Keep me posted how that goes and let me know if you need any help??

----------


## RaginCajun

> Keep me posted how that goes and let me know if you need any help??


Will do my man!

Looks like I will need to find some HCG , any sites you recommend?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Will do my man!
> 
> Looks like I will need to find some HCG, any sites you recommend?


See if your dr will prescribe it first. He should

----------


## RaginCajun

> See if your dr will prescribe it first. He should


Shit is expensive. From what I see for prescription, its still $110 for 10,000 units. Not sure how long that would last.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Shit is expensive. From what I see for prescription, its still $110 for 10,000 units. Not sure how long that would last.


You would be running 250-500 units 2xew

----------


## RaginCajun

> You would be running 250-500 units 2xew


Thats what I thought and did some research on it as well. Ill have to see if they will prescribe it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

2 Rounds 
100 single unders 
20 50lb rope tri ext
10 box jumps 

Then 100 AB crunches 

2 Rounds
20 15lb DB slow curls
10 70lb single leg ext 

Then 1/2 mile jog

32 minutes, Happy Friday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went on family vacation over the weekend, was a fun trip to the beach. I even played a little golf, shot 94, was the first time I played in over a year. Not too bad with a bum shoulder.

Consulted with online doc and I will be prescribed 160mgs of Test cyp, AI, and 500iu HCG per week. Im going to go the subQ route on Monday mornings and Thursday evenings. Really looking forward to the benefits of the extra test!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hero Workout - Morrison

50-40-30-20-10
6lb wall balls
20 box jumps
25lb kettle swings

Was a tough one and tried to concentrate on form, especially on the kettle swings as those messed my back up a few times. Will keep the weight light on those and wall balls.

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5-2 mile walk to stretch my legs, they getting tight

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

1000m row

21-15-9
Back extensions 
100lb chest press (still taking it easy on the shoulder)
Sit-ups 

1000m row

#woooooooooowednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 mile walk and will stretch/foam roll 

Starting TRT therapy tonight!

Dose is 160mgs per week, stay tuned for the transformation!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 1.5 mile walk and will stretch/foam roll 
> 
> Starting TRT therapy tonight!
> 
> Dose is 160mgs per week, stay tuned for the transformation!


Time to get swole. Bro I remember when I started trt about 3 weeks in boom! I started making the best gains of my life and talk about the physical changes. People were amazed but..... I had my diet totally dialed in before I started. You are gonna be amazed

----------


## RaginCajun

> Time to get swole. Bro I remember when I started trt about 3 weeks in boom! I started making the best gains of my life and talk about the physical changes. People were amazed but..... I had my diet totally dialed in before I started. You are gonna be amazed


My diet is so much better now than in the past. Im ready to amaze myself!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1000m row
3x10 180lb leg exts 
3x10 10lb slow tricep kickbacks
2x10 side lunges each leg (need to work on these, felt awkward, lol)
2x10 TRX rows
100 AB reps

Done. Slept a little better but I was exhausted. Stretch and foam rolling on the menu

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Satadee Burner:

3 Rounds 
100 single unders 
10 box jumps 
10 rubber hammer slams (each side)
10 20lb curls for girls 

Slept a little better again, solid 5.5 hours. 

#pissinexcellenceonasatadee

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
3 Rounds 
20 40lb straight arm lat pull downs
10 40lbs glute kickbacks

Having some PiP issues with the testosterone . It burned today and still burning, lol. My technique is good so maybe it's the benzo in the test. Dunno, sucks as its uncomfortable.

----------


## RaginCajun

Had a lil fun over the weekend

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on elliptical 

First twoaday in a while

Damn shot today bruised me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch and rotator cuff work
2 Rounds 
10 Turkish get ups 10lb each side (was tough with the shoulder)
10 TRX rows
25 sit-ups 


Evening Burner:

1.5 miles on elliptical 
30 30lb KB Russian Twists
30 30lb KB swings
30 30lb KB Russian Twists
30 30lb KB swings
20 30lb KB Russian Twists
20 30lb KB swings
1 mile rowing

Felt good, had a good sweat going!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 Rounds
1/2 mile jog
50 back extensions 
50 sit-ups 

47 minutes

----------


## Bio-Active

How you doing today bro? Pip gone??

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, hour of cardio grass hopping 


Fridee Burner:

1/2 mile on elliptical 
4 Rounds 
3 - 225lb deadlifts
25 - 30lb KB swings (going to keep this light)
10 - 120lb chest press mach.

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1000m row
Rotator cuff on bands
100 AB crunches 
2 Rounds
10 20lb Db curls
20 BW calf raises each one
10 leg raises
10 70lb single leg exts

Done

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice work brother

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner to sweat da demons out:

1 mile on elliptical 
2 Rounds
20 40lb reverse grip tricep pull downs
30 6lb wall balls
40 30lb kb swings

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile walk on treadmill on .5 incline
Stretching 
Foam rolling

Will probably do some more cardio later on. 

#punchmondayinthedicksucker

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

1/2 mile walk on treadmill 
Stretched/foam rolled 
2 Rounds 
100 single unders 
20 30lb KB rows each arm
20 sit-ups 

Back to work now

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off yesterday with a mile walk outdoors to get some vitamin D in..

Fell asleep at 10pm and was up 1:45, ugh. Tossed and turned and may have fell back asleep for 30-45 minutes. 

2 miles on elliptical and a lot of foam rolling

----------


## RaginCajun

Hour of cardio grass hopping. It was hot out there!

----------


## RaginCajun

Fuck fuck fuck! Was up at 2, tosses til 4. Came to the gym to do "Sham", felt good then backed up with the weight to deadlift and felt a lil tweak in back on that right side. Fuck!

So did this:

1/2 mile walk
21-15-9
40lb standing lat pulls
Back exts
Sit-ups 

So pissed

----------


## RaginCajun

1.5 miles on the elliptical and some stretching. Back not too bad so will have to take it easy for a few days

----------


## RaginCajun

Finished off yesterday with a mile walk. 

Fridee Burner:

2000m row

Leg Ext.
10x200lb
10x210lb
10x220lb

Prone Leg Curls
20x70lb
10x90lb

Done

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1.25 miles on elliptical 
15 25lb DB hang cleans
21 assisted pull-ups 
3x10 135lb Smith mach. rows
3x10 110lb AB mach.


Wanted to do a timed HERO workout but some jack leg hemmed up the pull-up machine after my first set so had to change it up. Kinda pissed about it. Going move some pavers and might even pressure wash the front of my house. 

#pissdatexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Played golf yesterday with my pops, was hot as hell!

Today, 2 miles on elliptical. Switched today to IM shot as the SubQ is really painful and bothersome. Bruises all over and knots from it, sucks. IM this morning, no stinging or burning at all.

----------


## RaginCajun

2 mo miles on the elliptical and 30 minutes of stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

Another 2 miles on elliptical and 150 straight ab crunches on machine

Got after it today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, after burning 1200 cals yesterday thought I would sleep good, I did not. It really sucks not sleeping, really does.

Goggins was in my head...........Workout:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch 

100 single unders
15 8lb front raises
10 lunges
15 rubberband ski rows
25 sit-ups 

3 Rounds
10 50lb goblet squats
10 TRX rows 
25 sit-ups 

#stayhardcuzsomeoneelseisupworking

----------


## RaginCajun

PM workout:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch 
1000m row
3x20 205lb smith machine shrugs

Spent

----------


## RaginCajun

Welp, no days off I guess. Had to do something after driving for 5 hours. 

1.5 on the elliptical and stretching.

----------


## RaginCajun

Jogged a mile on the treadmill yesterday, that was it as I was exhausted from not sleeping. Slept better last night.


Workout:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch/roll some
100 Tri ext with red band

Leg Press
10x370
8x460
3x550

50 sit-ups 

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch/roll (legs tight!)
Rotator cuff band work
2x10 10lb L leg lifts
200 AB crunches 

Wasn't feeling it so took it easy

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1.5 miles on treadmill 
3x10 100lb Rotary torso machine each side
2x10 25lb hammer press (have to keep it light here with the bum shoulder)
2x15 50lb hammer curl bar

Done!

----------


## RaginCajun

Mondee Burner:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch/roll

3 Rounds 
20 40lb KB shrugs
10 TRX rows 
10 each side 8lb rubber sledgehammer slams 

31 minutes. IM injections have been going better than the SubQ. Want to switch back to SubQ and may start doing less of a dose and inject more frequently

----------


## slfmade

Jesus tits man. You're like the Energizer bunny.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Jesus tits man. You're like the Energizer bunny.


Haha! Sup man!

I do what I can, just think if my body didnt and wasnt the body of a 70 year old!

Hope all is well your way my man!

----------


## RaginCajun

A mile jog on the treadmill and some rolling

Got a call from my ex today and she was really struggling with the loss of her daughter (22 yr old committed suicide in November). She is 6 hours away so its not like I can go over and hug/console/talk face to face with her. I want to find her some help groups in her area, she really needs it. It hurts hearing her so sad and I miss her little girl as well. Its really hard to find the words on the phone to say to her as I know nothing will bring her little girl back. I struggle with it as well as that is the only reason the ex is back in my life. Hadnt heard from her in about 5 months then she popped that on me, actually wrecked the side of my truck reading the text numerous times. And I was parked before I wrecked it, doh! I really want to get her some kind of help as she sounds really really depressed and she is such a spunky woman. She hasnt been the same since the incident, sucks as I want her to be jubilant self again.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

2 Rounds 
100 single unders 
25 sit-ups 

Then 1 mile jog on treadmill 

Then 2 Rounds
25 back ext
25 sit-ups 

Then 2 Rounds
2x20 70lb adductors
2x20 70lb abductors 

Really would like to imagine what it must feel like to get 8 hours of sleep. Maybe 4 last night but not tired honestly, crazy. Body is really tight though

----------


## RaginCajun

Wound up doing another mile on the treadmill and stretched last night.


Shitty sleep again, maybe worked out too late as I couldn't get to sleep. Oh well, trucking on!

Workout:

1.5 miles on elliptical 
Stretch/roll

2 Rounds
10 each leg rev lunges 25lb KB each hand
50 jab punches each arm with 4lb DBs

100 AB crunches

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch 

4 Rounds 
50 single unders 
50 tricep band ext
25 sit-ups 
15 15lb curls each arm
25 air squats

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch and roll
200 AB crunches on machine 
3x10 20lb DB L leg raises

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1.5 mile jog treadmill 
Stretch 

Smith Machine Shrugs
10x225
8x275
5x315

100 AB crunches on mach.

Done. Happy 4th everyone!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick mile, 100 sit-ups, and 50 back extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday burner:

1 mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch/roll 15-20 minutes 

3 Rounds
15 60lb deep goblet squats 
10 TRX rows

43 minutes 

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Add another 1.5 miles on the treadmill, some stretching, and a 100 AB crunches on machine. 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Just didn't have it in there today, probably should have taken off.

1 mile on treadmill 
Stretch/roll
100 jabs with 10lb DBs (50 each side)
30 40lb KB swings

5 Rounds 
10 sit-ups 
10 60lb sandbag glute bridges

Done nonetheless. Slept like dogass which contributed to the shit workout

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile on elliptical 
Stretch 

Tried a few pushups, think I did 7. Felt funny but will be working on them to build back up.

Its week 5 on TRT and I really dont feel any differently. Muscles maybe healing a little faster but really hard to tell. Just thought I would feel a little something

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on treadmill 
Stretch 

Leg Ext.
10x205lb
8x225lb
8x240lb

100 AB crunches on machine 

Leg Curls
10x100lb
6x130lb

31 minutes 

#woooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Thursday- just sweated cutting the grass as cardio, shit it was hot!

Friday - played in a golf tourney, another hot one!!!

Today, Sweated the demons out:

1 mile jog on treadmill 

Smith machine rows
10x135
6x185
6x185

3x10 TRX rows

Standing lat pull downs 
3x10 40lbs

Soaked!

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile jog on treadmill and some stretching. Thats it for today. Still need to grill later on but its so damn hot!

----------


## RaginCajun

Mondee Burner:

1 mile walking on 10.0 incline

3 Rounds 
10 box jumps 
10 20lb curls each arm
10 10lb ball slams
20 25lb kb Russian twists

Missed the damn box in the first set, hair and skin still on box!

----------


## RaginCajun

Weight is up 10 lbs since starting HRT 6 weeks ago.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Burner:

1 mile jog on treadmill 

3 Rounds 
20 side cable twists (10/10)
10 hanging leg raises

110 AB crunches 

35 minutes, nice sweat!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went back in yesterday evening and jogged a mile.


1 mile on elliptical, some rubberband work for shoulders, and a lot of stretching as my abs and core is tight along with my legs. Wasn't 'feeling' it so to speak

----------


## austinite

:Welcome:

----------


## RaginCajun

> 


Holy hell!!!

Sup bud!!!

Long time no see, miss me?

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday as I needed it


Fridee Burner:

Stretch 
100 AB crunches 

Deadlifts Hex Bar
8x225lb
5x275lb

Seated Cable Rows
6x160lbs
3x200lbs

Back extensions 
BW 2x25reps

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut the grass in the heat yesterday, about an hour of cardio.

Satadee Mernin sweat fest:

2 mile jog
5-6 stairs by the levee

38 minutes

----------


## austinite

> miss me?


 heck yes!!!!!!! RC COLA!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> heck yes!!!!!!! RC COLA!!


Miss you too!

And your mom too!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch/band work

Hammer Press machine 
45lbx10
70lbx7

Shoulder press machine 
85lbx8
100lbx4

Tricep Press Machine
70lbx10
90lbx4

Done! Felt good to test the shoulder some. Didn't push it but tested it for sure. I'll have to stick to machines for now in regards to chest/shoulders. 

#getsome

Going light the smoker, doing some poor mans burnt ends and chicken thighs

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 walk on treadmill 

Hack Squat Machine (face in)
10x200lb
8x290lb
4x380lb

Lying Leg Curls
10x100lb
6x130lb

Hanging 25lb DB Knee Raises
3x10

1/2 walk on treadmill

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile walk on treadmill on a lil incline and 1,000m row

Just to get the heart going a wee bit

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil burner sesh:

Mile jog on treadmill 
Stretch 

4 Rounds 
50 single unders 
25 12lb wall balls
25 Russian twists with 25lb KB

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, Outside jog - 1.3 miles. Legs and lower back tight today, legs felt like they weighed a lot, lol. Up to 188lbs today 

Todays Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 

Chest Press Machine
6x150lb
5x210lb

Side Cable Pulls
2x10 40lbs each side

Smith Machine Shrugs
12x225lb
6x275lb

Done

----------


## RaginCajun

Fridee Get Some:

1 mile on treadmill 
100 crunches on machine

Leg Extensions 
10x200lb
6x245lb
6x245lb

Vertical Row Machine 
10x120lb
10x160lb

Standing Straight Arm Lat Pulls
10x50lb
10x50lb

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

(Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 7:00

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps

T Bar Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 4
Set 3: 135 lb × 4

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 8
Set 3: 80 lb × 4

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 7

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10
Set 4: 80 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile rowing
1 mile jog on treadmill 

#WoooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

18 minute Burner:

1000m rowing

4 Rounds 
10 back extensions 
50 AB crunches on machine 

2 Rounds 
20 80lb abductors 
20 80lb adductors 

Boom!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

How you doing brother? Is trt going good?

----------


## RaginCajun

> How you doing brother? Is trt going good?


I guess it is going good. Getting stronger for sure and putting on weight, both good and bad, lol. Need to tighten up the diet. Still not sleeping well but thats normal for me so I just deal with it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 

Hack Squat Machine (front facing)
8x270lb
5x360lb
5x360lb

Single Leg Ext.
2 sets each leg 10x70lb

Legs wobbly and I seemed to poop out after those hack squats. Not sure on the weight there either as I only counted the weights I put on the machine, not sure how much the rack supports.

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout


Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 6:00

Chest Fly
Set 1: 60 lb × 15
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 110 lb × 8

Trx Strap - Power Row
Set 1: 0 lb × 10
Set 2: 0 lb × 10
Set 3: 0 lb × 10

Russian Twist
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:


Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 9:00

Deadlift (Hex bar)
Set 1: 225 lb × 6
Set 2: 275 lb × 5
Set 3: 300 lb × 4

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 6

Like Les Miles, less is more!

----------


## RaginCajun

6.6 miles on the bike, just a cruise to get some blood pumping

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut grass yesterday, took about an hour, nice sweat. 


Quick Burner:

3x10 25lb Hanging leg raises 
3x10 Back ext
2x10 50lb standing lat pulls
100 crunches 
2x10 70lb Rotary twist machine (each side)

20 minutes 

#wooooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Went some buds camp and moved deer stands all weekend. Damn girl sold me out last night on a date, she better make up for it today!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, looks like this chick is out. Oh well. Im done trying for while. 

Need to join a new gym today or tomorrow as I quit Anytime Fitness. New ownership ruined it and most of my friends went to other gym in town, guess I should have followed. 

Havent sleep well, head is a mess right now but hopefully Ill kick that this week and get some sleep. Been up since 3 and didnt really sleep well before that even with taking melatonin and gaba. 

Oh well, enough rambling, need to hit some cardio!

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles of walking wit a 10lb weighted vest. Legs are tight so guess I need to stretch and roll more. Hoping I can get a nap today, but highly unlikely.

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut the grass in the heat yesterday , 60 minutes of cardio 

Today, 3.1 miles walk/jog with weighted vest

----------


## slfmade

So I ran into this girl the other day just outside Beaumont. It's a long story but we somehow got on the topic about the forums and my buddy ragincajun and she's like "I totally know him, his balls smell like jambalaya". I was like, no shit, that son of bitch really is Cajun I guess. Anyway, her name was Sarah and she says hi.

----------


## RaginCajun

> So I ran into this girl the other day just outside Beaumont. It's a long story but we somehow got on the topic about the forums and my buddy ragincajun and she's like "I totally know him, his balls smell like jambalaya". I was like, no shit, that son of bitch really is Cajun I guess. Anyway, her name was Sarah and she says hi.


Hahahahaha, busted!

Im back in the hometown now so I see alligator roadkill on the regular!

How are yall doing my man?

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:14

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Torso Rotation (Machine)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 6

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8

Lateral Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 10

Triceps Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 10

----------


## slfmade

We're good. We've both got a lot going on but we're hoping things will start slowing down by this time next year... hopefully. Are you gonna be able to get in a tree this fall?

----------


## RaginCajun

> We're good. We've both got a lot going on but we're hoping things will start slowing down by this time next year... hopefully. Are you gonna be able to get in a tree this fall?


Glad to hear everything is good!

I surely plan to be! I havent shot a deer in 3 years now! Didnt even see anything to shoot last year. Hoping that all changes this year. Plan on busting out the bow soon to shoot, havent shot it since I jacked my shoulder up. Been looking at single pin sights instead of my 4 pin setup, but cant make up my mind as I dont spend enough time shooting.

----------


## RaginCajun

So it's right at 9/10 of mile to the new gym (for now) from door to door. Walked/jogged there, did 1 mile on elliptical and rolled on that torture device, walked/jogged back. Nice lil sweat!

#WoooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:14

Leg Press
Set 1: 370 lb × 10
Set 2: 460 lb × 5
Set 3: 460 lb × 5

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 15
Set 2: 80 lb × 10

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 15
Set 2: 110 lb × 15

After a few days of drinking (Wednesday and Date night Thursday), kick the weights in the dick this morning!

----------


## RaginCajun

Easy like Sunday morning workout:

1 mile on elliptical, 20 minutes rolling on that torture device, and 3x10 back extensions. Legs tight from yesterday for sure and chest is sore from last week. 

#pissinitonSundee

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 1.5 hours of cardio yesterday, cut my grass and trimmed my dads. 


Chuesday Get some:

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 8
Set 3: 190 lb × 5

Seated Row (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 120 lb × 8

Reverse Lunge (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 10

Shrug (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 225 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 10
Set 3: 225 lb × 10

Felt dead on Lunges, don't think I ate enough yesterday or something.

----------


## RaginCajun

2.5 miles walking to try to loosen these legs some, they tight! Not really sore, just tight.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: | 5:00min

Pull Up
Set 1: 10 reps

Hammer Strength Chest Press
(Weight is on each side)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 7
Set 3: 100 lb × 4

Torso Rotation (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10

Lateral Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 55 lb × 10
Set 3: 55 lb × 10

Triceps Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 55 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 6

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:14

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Kettlebell Swing (25 each arm)
Set 1: 25 lb × 50

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 210 lb × 7
Set 3: 210 lb × 5

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 150 lb × 8
Set 2: 150 lb × 8

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 10

Triceps Extension (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8

Hanging Leg Raise
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: +25 lb × 10
Set 3: +25 lb × 8

----------


## RaginCajun

Evening Workout

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Cycling (Indoor)
Set 1: 3 mi | 5:00

Back Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 155 lb × 10
Set 2: 155 lb × 10
Set 3: 155 lb × 10

Crunch (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 110 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

3.5 mile walk in the sun, felt good! Legs still tight, need a massage bad

----------


## RaginCajun

Saturday turned into a wild one, spur of the moment trip to Nola and wound up in a pool in my skippies!

Back after it today!


Monday get some:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:14

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Chin Up
Set 1: 10 reps

Hack Squat
Set 1: 280 lb × 6
Set 2: 280 lb × 6
Set 3: 190 lb × 10

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 7

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 12
Set 3: 110 lb × 15

----------


## RaginCajun

PM workout:

4 miles on elliptical 30 min
Rolled on torture device
2 miles on spin bike

Slept like shit last night. Not sure if it was the 50mgs of caffeine late or my brain (damn women, lol). Crazy but I think I fell asleep from 1045-1145 and then was up til about 5, fell asleep again til 6. Definitely struggled today but powered through it.

Hoping tonight is different, only had caffeine around 8 this morning and thats it.

----------


## RaginCajun

Early Morning Workout
Friday, August 28, 2020 at 07:37

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:07

Back Extension
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

Bent Over Row (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 5

Triceps Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 55 lb × 10
Set 3: 55 lb × 10

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 15 lb × 10
Set 2: 20 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 4

Chest Fly
Set 1: 115 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 10
Set 3: 160 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Got semi wet trying to hit the levee so had to gym it. 3 miles on elliptical , lil abs, and lil torture device. 

#pissinitonafridee

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles of walking by the river and then 1.5 miles cutting the grass. Sweating like a stuck pig!

No more Mr. Nice Guy!

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 2 miles yesterday in some new running shoes to break them in. 


Todays Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
30 wide grip pull ups
100 push ups 

Leg Extensions 
10x190lbs
8x210lbs
6x210lbs

Baw spent him! First time since I fucked my shoulder have I done that many push-ups. Going to be sore!

#WooooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 2.75 miles yesterday afternoon 


Todays Workout:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:07

Squat (Machine)
Set 1: 255 lb × 5
Set 2: 255 lb × 5
Set 3: 255 lb × 5

Lat Pulldown (Cable)
Set 1: 150 lb × 8
Set 2: 150 lb × 8

Back Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 190 lb × 6

Awaiting all the blood work for my 12 week bloods and got back Estradiol already and its high, 42. Last few weeks been battling some ED issues and it has to be from that as I have never had a problem with that before TRT.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile elliptical 
5 minutes rowing 
2x10 75lbs both sides Rotary twist
2.3 miles walking on the levee

----------


## RaginCajun

Didnt sleep worth a shit, so held off lifting.


Workout:

2 miles elliptical 

Single leg Calf raises on leg press machine
2x20 165lbs

7 minutes rowing

----------


## RaginCajun

Evenin Burner:

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 25 reps

Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press (weight each side)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 110 lb × 5

Bicep Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 20
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Got some recent blood work done, test went up!

----------


## RaginCajun

Only grass hopped yesteady and shot my bow some.

Slept good last night but just didn't have it today.

Mile on elliptical and rolled on that torture device for a while. Think it is helping some. May do something later on too, we shall see.

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Midday Workout

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 190 lb × 10
Set 2: 210 lb × 6

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Back Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10

Lateral Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 75 lb × 6

Boom, 15 minutes!

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner sesh:

1 mile elliptical 
Foam roll

2 Rounds 
100 single unders
10 box jumps

Glute machine (each cheek)
10x160lbs
8x180lbs

26 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Sundee Get Some:

Elliptical Machine
1 mi | 0:07 min

Chin Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Bulgarian Split Squat (DB in each hand)
Set 1: 25 lb × 8 each leg
Set 2: 25 lb × 8 each leg
Set 3: 25 lb × 8 each leg

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 110 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil burner sesh:

50 hanging leg raises
1 mile jog
Back Extensions 
12x150lbs
10x170lbs
10x170lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Morning Workout

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:14

Hip Abductor (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 15
Set 3: 110 lb × 10

Hip Adductor (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 15
Set 3: 110 lb × 10

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 170 lb × 10

Sitting at around 190lbs but still in 32s. I need to slack on the drinking some, been every Wednesday and weekends. I know if I cut that done just a little Ill make better progress.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Foam roll

Jump Rope
100 reps

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 115 lb × 8
Set 3: 125 lb × 6

Goblet Squat (Kettlebell)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 10

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 7

Triceps Extension (Machine)
2 sets - 70 lb × 10


Running (Treadmill)
1 mile 10 min

----------


## RaginCajun

50 minutes of cardio cutting the grass. Burned 1200 cals so far today

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, 2 miles elliptical and rolled on that torture device 

Today, Workout:

Elliptical
1 mile

Jump Rope
100 reps

Pendlay Row (smith mach)
Set 1: 185 lb × 8
Set 2: 185 lb × 8
Set 3: 185 lb × 8

Chest Fly Mach.
Set 1: 115 lb × 10
Set 2: 145 lb × 10
Set 3: 175 lb × 6

----------


## RaginCajun

Saturday, burned around 1600 cals working in the woods.

Sunday, 2.5 miles on elliptical, some foam rolling, and 1/2 mile walk.


Today, Lil burner:

10 minutes rowing
30 back extensions 
1 mile walk at 2.5 incline

Might do something later, need to stretch good

----------


## RaginCajun

Afternoon Workout

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:08

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 8

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Chest Fly
Set 1: 115 lb × 10
Set 2: 145 lb × 10

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Elliptical Machine
1 mile

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 210 lb × 6

Squat (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 10
Set 3: 225 lb × 6

Leg Press
Set 1: 345 lb × 10
Set 2: 435 lb × 8
Set 3: 525 lb × 6

----------


## RaginCajun

When people say they don't have time for training.........this took me 21 minutes 


Afternoon Workout
Wednesday, September 23, 2020 at 15:54

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps
Set 2: 100 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps
Set 4: 20 reps
Set 5: 20 reps

Shoulder Press (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Lateral Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 75 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 35 lb × 6

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:07

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Rowing 5 minutes 

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Shrug (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 14
Set 2: 100 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Running (Treadmill)
1/2 mile 6 min

Stretch and roll

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 225 lb × 10
Set 2: 315 lb × 4
Set 3: 365 lb × 2

Fucking might have tweaked the back with that last rep! Fuck! I shut it down after that, we shall see

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on elliptical 
1.6 on treadmill walking at 5.0 incline 

Back not too bad today but Ill have to lay off some. So pissed as Ive been real consistent lately.

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, went in and did some shoulders and foam rolled. Body really tight so took it easy. Not sure if from shooting my bow or dehydration. Lil too much carrying on this week. Getting back in the dating scene will do that

----------


## RaginCajun

Been taking it easy this week and trying to let my back heal up some. It really never hurt so thats a plus. Went in and did some light chest flys and cardio. Still going to cut my grass and shoot my bow a little later on.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 Rounds
100 single unders 
10 pushups 
10 sit-ups 
10 lunges 20lb DB each leg
10 back extensions 
10 hanging leg raises 

#backtopissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

2.03 mile jog, felt good! Legs are tired, need to stretch this afternoon for sure!

----------


## RaginCajun

3 miles on elliptical and 50 calf reps each on leg press

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile elliptical 
Roll on torture device 

Lat Pulldowns
10x130lb
8x150lb
8x170lb

Back Ext Machine
2x10 150lb

Bicep Curls - Barbell
10x50lb
8x70lb
8x70lb

1/2 mile jog

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday 

Workout:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:08

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Hammer Strength Chest Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 115 lb × 6

Triceps Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Chest Press (Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 6
Set 2: 130 lb × 1

Tricep Press Overhead Rope
Set 1: 70 lb × 20
Set 2: 90 lb × 8

Chest Fly
Set 1: 130 lb × 10
Set 2: 160 lb × 10

Decline Crunch
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:08

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 7

Bicep Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10

Didnt really have it but its done. Left knee felt weird on leg extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:08

Jump Rope
Set 1: 100 reps

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 110 lb × 8

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 150 lb × 8

Calf Press on Leg Press
Set 1: 75 lb × 20
Set 2: 75 lb × 20
Set 3: 75 lb × 20

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 0:09

----------


## RaginCajun

Seems Ive missed posting some workouts. 

Took sometime off last week and was in the woods working all weekend long. Really burned some cals and worked my ass off. 

Today,

Workout:

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 0:08

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 10
Set 3: 100 lb × 10

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 110 lb × 10

Calf Press on Leg Press
Set 1: 75 lb × 20
Set 2: 75 lb × 20
Set 3: 75 lb × 20

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 170 lb × 10
Set 3: 170 lb × 10

----------


## RaginCajun

Slacked some on logging and working out. Messed up my ring finger on my left hand over a week ago and it hasnt healed yet. Can barely grip anything with it. Not sure if I broke it or messed up ligaments.

On another note, 30 minutes on bike and foam rolled. Need to stretch and will do more later on.

----------


## RaginCajun

Another Lil 30 minute burner, mainly legs, dey be tight. Left knee is bothersome and probably from the tight ligaments

----------


## RaginCajun

Left ring finger still all jacked up. Laying off gripping exercises and what not. Kind of need a challenge to get back in it mentally. On another note, met a cool hot redhead that Ive been spending time with and its been good thus far!

Monday Workout:

100 single unders 
100 pushups 
100 sit-ups 
100 calf reps on each leg, leg press machine
3x10 33lb cable flyes

----------


## RaginCajun

Need to weigh in, been a while but think Im right at 190lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Leg burner!

Running (Treadmill)
Set 1: 0.5 mi | 0:09

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 170 lb × 10
Set 2: 190 lb × 8
Set 3: 190 lb × 8

Squat (Smith Machine)
Ass to grass slow
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 185 lb × 6

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Go vote people!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some cardio past few days, havent been sleeping worth a shit lately.

Weighed in at 188.2lbs yesterday, like to get it to under 180 before years end. Doable, for sure!

Workout:

1/2 mile elliptical 
2x10 - incline machine press
2x10 - single leg seated leg press
2x15 - back extensions 
2x10 - calve raises 
5x10 - sit-ups 

Now heading out to friends place go bow hunting. Need to fill the freezer this year!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did a lot of walking/hiking yesterday, around 5-6 miles.

Today, did a mile of walking earlier and just got done a quick one:

2x10 lay pulldowns
2x10 back ext machine
2x10 chest press machine
2x10 DB curls
2x10 DB shoulder press
2x10 chest flyes

Left ring finger still all jacked up and swollen from a few weeks ago, ugh. Definitely hindering me in the gym, cannot grip anything with that hand. Also, broken record here but I have to stop shoveling in front of me into my pie hole.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick Leg Workout:

Rolled on torture device 
3x10 single leg presses on seated machine
3x10 leg curls
3x10 calf raises 
1 mile on elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog
100 push-ups 
3x20 Russian twists
5x10 sit-ups 
3x10 ab/sit-up machine thingamabob 

#getyasome

----------


## RaginCajun

Evening burn:

1 mile on elliptical 
1/2 mile jog
500m row
25 sit-ups (abs started cramping up so shut it down, lol)

----------


## RaginCajun

Humpday burner:

1 mile jog
1,000m row
Roll on torture device 

#wooooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Rest day yesterday 

Today, Just a mile walking and a lot of rolling on that torture device. Definitely need to stretch more, baw tight

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday Get Some:

Elliptical Machine
1 mile warm up

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 55 lb × 8
Set 3: 60 lb × 8

Bulgarian Split Squat
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 8
Set 3: 25 lb × 8

Inverted Row (Bodyweight)
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Lateral Raise (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 8
Set 3: 10 lb × 15

Triceps Ext Cable - overhead)
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 10

Treadmill - 1 mile at 3.0 incline

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Fasted, 1 mile walk on 5 incline, rolled on torture device, and 1/2 mile jog.

Really tight today, had a good one yesterday! Weighed in at 188.2lbs today.

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick lil burner sesh:

1 mile on elliptical 
Leg extensions
Calf raises
Bicep curls
Smith machine shrugs

----------


## RaginCajun

Just got done a lil burner:

Mile jog
2x10 vertical rows
2x20 calf presses
2x10 chest flys

32 minutes 

Pretty tired, didnt sleep well, had a chicka over. Got a mouthpiece in to see if it helps with snoring/sleeping. We shall see. 

Hoping to fill the freezer with some protein this weekend!

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, freezer still bare. Saw some but nothing to bring home. Did a lot of walking and sitting so I was a little stiff today.

Monday Get Some:

Buy in: 1/2 mile jog
Stretch

21-15-9
-24" box jumps
-25lb Russian twist (each side)
-33lb cable side twist (each side)

Buy out: 1/2 mile jog

37 minutes

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yo dude whats up!? Crazy times huh?  :LOL:  ✌

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=--->>405

Sup my man!!!!!

Was thinking about you the other day! How goes it brother?

I finally jumped on HRT, probably waited waaaaaaaaay too long. Due for my second blood work next week, will be at the 24-25 week mark. Getting my diet in check a little more as Ive been stuffing anything and everything in my pie hole! Waist is still 32 and weight is at 188lbs. Steady getting stronger but injuries still plague me.

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil evenin burner:

1/2 walk
1/2 jog

21-15-9
Rear delt flyes
Back ext machine
Sit-ups 

Rolled on torture device, ouch!

----------


## RaginCajun

Humpday burner:

5 Rounds 
100 single unders 
20 pushups 
10 sit-ups 
10 70lb single arm cable rows (each side)
10 80lb overhead tricep ext

#wooooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took a Turkey break and went hunting, no meat in the freezer yet. May try to sneak out this week and try to hunt.

December 300 Challenge! I needed something to check off the box everyday so going with 300 reps a day of whatever. Can be anything.

Todays 300 Workout:

100 single unders 
50 20lb KB single arm swings (25 each)
50 20lb KB snatches (25 each)
25 60lb barbell clean & press
50 reverse lunges (25 each)
25 20lb DB squat thrusters 

25 minutes, might do something later on

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile jog
50 pushups 
50 incline sit-ups 
200 calf presses on leg press machine

#300done

Well, Im single again, lol. Girl said everything is wonderful but something is missing. Ask whats missing and she said she is not quite sure. Girls are going to turn me into an Asshole, guess thats what they want

----------


## RaginCajun

300 Workout:

1 mile walk on 4.0 incline 
50 135lb rows on smith machine 
50 sit-ups 
200 calf presses on leg press machine (100 each leg)

#wooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile elliptical 
50 sit-ups 
3x10 DB curls
3x10 tricep ext
5x20 calf presses on leg press machine

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Mile jog on treadmill 
5x10 leg curls 
7x10 sit-ups 
4x25 calf presses (each leg)
3x10 leg extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked around 5 miles yesterday, didnt do the challenge yesterday so I made it up today:

1 mile on elliptical 

5 Rounds 
100 single unders 
10 sit-ups 
10 pushups 
20 lunges (10 each leg)

----------


## RaginCajun

Tight as hell from all dem lunges. Stretched good but still need to do more. 

Workout:
1.5 miles walking
200 calf presses (100 each calf)
100 Russian twists with 25lb Plate

Might do something later as I loosen up.

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on 4.0 incline and 15 minutes on the bike. Still tight

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk treadmill 

5 Rounds 
20 reps 90lb AB machine
20 reverse lunges (10 each leg)
20 pushups 

Get some

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile on the elliptical and some rolling on the torture device

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 Rounds 
100 single unders
10 135lb under grip rows on smith machine 
10 sit-ups 
10 150lb lat pulldowns 

4x25 calf presses (each calf)

Felt dead in there, may need some carbs as I've cut them some the past few days

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner sesh:

1 mile walk on 5.0 incline 
200 single unders 
20 sit-ups 
20 lunges 
20 pushups 
20 Russian twists with 25lb plate
20 air squats

32 minutes 

When draw bloods today, think Im 25 weeks into this HRT protocol. Dose was not as high so we shall see. Can definitely tell/feel the difference as I feel like I flat lined

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

300 single unders 
3x20 overhead tricep ext
50 sit-ups 
2x20 leg ext
2x10 good mornings

19 minutes 

Body tight as hell

----------


## RaginCajun

Took Saturday off, walked probably 4 miles in the woods. Yesterday, did 100 jumping jacks, 50 sit-ups, and 50 pushups.

Todays Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
2x20 abductors
2x20 adductors
2x10 hack squat machine
5x20 calf presses

----------


## RaginCajun

Here are my latest numbers, 25 week mark. H&H still within normal range but creeping on the outer limits, Hematocrit 47.1, Hemoglobin 15.4. Both have went up a wee bit each test. Also, I felt better at the 1200 level, had more drive so to speak

----------


## RaginCajun

1 mile walk at 5.0 incline and rolled on rumble roller

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 Rounds 
100 single unders 
20 lunges
10 150lb chest press machine
10 sit-ups 

Then

4x25 calf presses (each one)
3x10 sit-ups 

24 minutes. Will probably do something later on. 

Weight, 185.6lbs

----------


## RaginCajun

Evening burner:

1 mile on elliptical 

5 Rounds 
10 leg extensions 
10 sit-ups

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
2x20 leg curls
3x10 shoulder press machine 
4x10 back extensions 

#woooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday evening WO:
1 mile treadmill at 10.0 incline 
25 sit-ups 
25 pushups 
50 jumping jacks 

Today's burner:

1/2 mile walk/warm up

3 Rounds
100 single unders 
20 hanging leg raises 
20 lunges
10 chest fly machine

Then:

3 Rounds 
100 single unders 
10 glute kickback machine 

#madeupforyesterday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile walk
100 single unders 
2x10 pull downs
3x10 single leg extensions 
100 single unders 
3x10 shoulder raises
2x10 DB curls
100 single unders 
Roll on torture device 

#gettinitonasatadee

----------


## RaginCajun

Sunday burner:

1 mile walking
200 single unders
3x10 low row machine 
3x10 sit-ups 
2x20 pushups

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog warm up
5x20 sit-ups 
3x20 reverse lunges with 25lb plate
3x10 lying smith machine rows
2x10 tricep ext machine
100 single unders

#punchMondayintheface

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes walking at 10.0 incline

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog
100 single unders 
3x20 135lb deadlifts
2x20 sit-ups 
4x25 calf presses (each calf)

#woooooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Slacked off these last few days, been social distancing, lol.

Took Rona test and did 5.5 miles on the levee today fasted

----------


## RaginCajun

5.3 miles today

Bored out of mind, going stir crazy

----------


## RaginCajun

2 more miles in.

----------


## RaginCajun

3.5 miles walking with 10 15yard sprints

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile elliptical 
100 single unders 
2x10 ab machine thing
2x10 back ext, real slow 
2x10 lat pulls

----------


## RaginCajun

Last few days have been nothing but bedroom gymnastics, worn out, lol. Was able to get one in today, definitely need more rest!

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 
2x10 deep hack squats
2x10 chest fly machine 
2x10 overhead tricep ext
4x25 each calf on leg press machine

I'm spent, took it easy as I need to fuel back up 

Hope everyone has a much better 2021!!!

#readytopissexcellencein2021

----------


## RaginCajun

Real quick burner sesh:

1/4 mile jog
3x20 back ext machine 
3x20 sit-ups 
2x10 lat pull downs

13 minutes 

#startdayesroffright!
#dealsgettingdonein2021

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 

2 Rounds 
100 single unders 
10 pull ups
20 reverse lunges with 60lb BB
20 sit-ups 
10 weighted AB machine

----------


## Yagna212

Watch just 10 minutes of Relaxing music for stress full day 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EuqhMEz3Rt8&t=1s

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

1/2 mile jog
3x6 DB deadlifts
2x10 chest presses
3x10 leg extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

> Watch just 10 minutes of Relaxing music for stress full day 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EuqhMEz3Rt8&t=1s


Thanks for stopping by and sharing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 
3x10 deep hack squat machine
3x10 incline hammer chest presses

Went a little heavier with weights, gonna feel it!

Havent been sleeping well because Ive been in other beds. Does chasing women count as cardio?

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile elliptical 
2x15 leg curls
3 sets bent over rows smith machine (1 warm up, 2 working sets)
3x10 reverse fly machine 

Left knee shaky, clicking and clacking. Same one I ruint in the mosh pit almost 20 years ago.

#wooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterdays evenin burner, just went through the motions mainly:

1/2 mile jog
2x10 tricep extensions 
2x10 single leg extensions 
2x10 bicep curls

Todays Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch 
100 single unders 
2x10 shoulder press machine
2x10 overhead tricep ext
2x10 cable bicep curls
2x10 standing stiff armed press downs

Left knee is really shaky, dunno what I did or what's going on with it. Bitch be snap crackle pop like the cereal!

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil burner sesh:

treadmill 1/2 mile walk 1/2 slow jog
Rolled on torture device 
100 single unders 
3x5 pull-ups
3x10 sit-ups 

Left knee just shaky as hell so that's it. Feels like it's about to blow out or something

----------


## RaginCajun

Total miles walked today: 3 (2 in the woods, 1 on treadmill)

3 sets pull downs, 1 warm up 2 working
3x10 abduction 
3x10 adduction 
3x20 calf presses

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Mile on elliptical 
Roll on torture device 
3x10 glute kickback machine 
3x10 lateral raise machine
2x10 ab wheel

----------


## RaginCajun

Wednesdays Workout:

1 mile on treadmill, mainly slow jog
Stretch 
4x10 cable face pulls
4x10 sit-ups 
3x10 standing lat press downs

Thursday: Nothing really, knee really bothersome. Mile on elliptical and a lot of rolling on that torture device 

Workout:

2x10 weighted back extensions 
3x10 rotator cuff cables
2x10 pull ups
2x10 cable chest under pills

Need to rest

----------


## RaginCajun

So much for rest, Workout:

Mile walking on treadmill 
2x10 DB shrugs
2x10 DB forearm curls
2x10 cable under pulls
2x10 chest fly machine

Still tight as shit
#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout after bedroom gymnastics all day/night:

Mile on elliptical 
3x10 hanging leg raises 
1000m row
2x10 reverse grip tricep pull downs

Done, baw gotta refuel, lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Took completely off yesterday, needed it. Went to be early but was up at 2! Ugh!

Workout/cardio:

1.5 miles walking at 7 incline 
Stretch 
1.5 miles on elliptical 

Nice lil burn

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

20 min on bike (5 miles)
100 single unders 
Stretch 
5 pull ups (mainly a stretch)
2x10 shoulder press machine 
3x10 single leg presses

Slept like trash, been up since 4


#WooooooooWednesday

----------


## --->>405<<---

[QUOTE=RaginCajun;7532638][QUOTE=--->>405

Sup my man!!!!!

Was thinking about you the other day! How goes it brother?

I finally jumped on HRT, probably waited waaaaaaaaay too long. Due for my second blood work next week, will be at the 24-25 week mark. Getting my diet in check a little more as Ive been stuffing anything and everything in my pie hole! Waist is still 32 and weight is at 188lbs. Steady getting stronger but injuries still plague me.[/QUOTE]

Nice man! TRT is a game changer if you're low! I've been on since 2011. Still hitting it hard! About to run a cut here soon. Gotta trim up for summer! 

I feel ya on the injuries. For me its just old joints  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=--->>405

Sup short pants McGee!

Yes it is, been on since June and its definitely working. Getting leaner and trying to avoid injuries! 

Glad ya stopped by bud, hope all is well your way my man!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Easy one here, 5 miles on the bike at the gym and a lot of rolling on that damn torture device!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

4 mile warmup on bike
100 single unders 
Chest press machine 10-8-6
Leg press machine 3x10 (light)

#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile warm up
2x10 25lb plate back ext
3x10 reverse fly machine
2x10 bicep curls
3x20 calf presses
2x100 single unders

Probably going to take off tomorrow, as I need the rest I think.

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 2 miles on the levee yesterday so didnt rest or sleep good. So today, just kept moving:

Mile on treadmill walking and a lot of stretching and on the torture device. Piss on that thing, lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 mile warmup on bike
Stretch 
2x10 standing straight arm pull downs
2x10 adductors
2x10 abductors

Didn't have it today and lower half still tight as hell.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 mile warmup on bike 
2x10 wide grip pull ups
3x0 sit-ups 
2x10 glute kickback machine (each leg)

Left knee is still really bothering me, sucks. Also been tracking my sleep for the past two days and it looks like this.


#wooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Thursday off

Friday Workout:

1 mile walk on treadmill 
Stretch and roll 
3x10 single leg extensions 
3x20 standing calf presses

Saturday Workout:

10 min warmup on bike 
Stretch 
Hexbar Deadlifts 3x10
Chest Press Machine 2x10
Calf presses on Leg Press 3x20
Tricep rev grip pull downs 2x10
1 mile on elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

Just a mile on the treadmill walking and rolled on the rumba roller for 30 minutes. Legs are sore from deadlifting yesterday, love it!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took some days off as Ive been tired. Went in today and did a little one.

Workout:

1/2 walk warmup
100 single unders 
Roll on torture device 
Hex bar Deadlifts- 2x10
Russian Twists - 3x20

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Warmup 1/4 mile walk 1/4 mile fast jog
3x10 single leg extensions 
3x10 shoulder press machine
2 mikes on bike 

30 minute burner

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hey look at you! 

Love the rest app. Is that on my iPhone?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey look at you! 
> 
> Love the rest app. Is that on my iPhone?


Yes it is, SleepWatch. It connects to my Apple Watch.

I sleep terrible

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk
3x10 standing lat press downs
3x10 single leg glute machine
3x10 sit-ups 

Left knee still really shaky, guessing ACL but dunno. Weight is 185 on the nose today. 

May need a Lent challenge if my knee can take it

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes it is, SleepWatch. It connects to my Apple Watch.
> 
> I sleep terrible


You dont get enough sleep!!! 

I actually awake during night. 

Been having ALOT of dream activity recently....does app identify this??

----------


## RaginCajun

> You dont get enough sleep!!! 
> 
> I actually awake during night. 
> 
> Been having ALOT of dream activity recently....does app identify this??


Im not sure about that. I would think if one is dreaming hard that one is in deep sleep, but Im definitely no expert on sleep. 

Hows your magnesium levels?

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk warmup
Roll/stretch some
2x10 pull-ups/chin ups
2x10 lunges each leg 20lb DBs
2x10 sit-ups 
2x10 pushups 
2x10 cable overhead tricep ext
2x10 back ext machine

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, just rode the bike at the gym for 30 minutes, and rolled on the torture device.

Today, Workout:

3 miles on bike warmup 
Stretch
2x10 chest flys
2x10 wide grip pull downs
2x10 single leg press on machine 

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 miles on bike
Mile on elliptical 
2x10 hanging leg raises 20lb
3x10 back ext

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/4 mile walk 1/2 (800m) jog 3/4 mile walk 
30 Dumbbell Squat cleans
30 Burpees (fuck them, lol)
50 sit-ups 
30 overhead cable tricep ext

#woooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Sleep

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:
1/2 mile walk 1/2 jog on treadmill
1000m row
3x20 calf presses

----------


## kelkel

More cardio on this one damn page than I've done in my lifetime.
I'm out of breath now.

----------


## RaginCajun

> More cardio on this one damn page than I've done in my lifetime.
> I'm out of breath now.


Lol!

Only reason I do much is because the rest of my body hurts. Wish I could lift heavier, ugh.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Hack Squats 10, 5, 5
Chest Press machine 3x10
100 single unders 
2 mile bike

Done. Get some, don't let it get you!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some cardio for Kel

Cardio day:

4 miles on bike
3/4 mile jog 1/2 mile walk
1000m row

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil blood mover:

3 miles on bike and a mile walk on treadmill.

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Roll and stretch 
3x12 Band Bow/reverse flys
3x15 Band Squats
2x60 sec plank (high/low)
3x10 Band shoulder press
3x15 Band Curls
3x10 lunges - each leg
Roll and stretch some mo

Dom Brady and Gronk inspired workout. Dem bands ain't no joke! I'll be looking for a Hero WO for dis week too. 

#pissinexcellencebaws

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
3 Rounds 
20 pushups 
15 sit-ups 
15 Band Squats

2 Rounds
10 Band Front lateral raises
10 Band overhead tricep ext
10 Band reverse grip curls 

Right shoulder felt weird and popped a few times on the 2nd round of front lat raises. So only did 2 rounds of the last deal. 32 minute sweat

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

20 minutes to on bike
20-25 minutes rolling/stretch

3 Rounds
10 band reverse flys 
10 band rows
40 lunges - 20 each leg

Legs on fire!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Roll n stretch 

3 Rounds 
20 band squats 
10 band deadlifts
10 front lat raises (stayed lower)
10 sit-ups 
20 pushups 
10 band curls

Weight has been steady at 183-5

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 Rounds
1/2 mile walk/jog
50 back extensions 
50 sit-ups 

Left knee is done, dull deep discomfort. Got it done. Need to hydrate and rest

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday mernin burn:

25 minutes on bike
1/2 mile on treadmill 
Stretch 

#punchtodayintheface!

----------


## RaginCajun

25 mo minutes on the bike, needed a lil mo

----------


## kelkel

> Did some cardio for Kel
> 
> Cardio day:
> 
> 4 miles on bike
> 3/4 mile jog 1/2 mile walk
> 1000m row



Oh humor.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Oh humor.


Just wanted to make sure you got it in

----------


## RaginCajun

Slept like dog ass, ugh. 20 minutes on the bike and stretching, thats it. My body hates me

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, just hit the bike and stretched, no sleep the night before again.

Today did a hero workout

----------


## RaginCajun

Just did bloodwork for HRT, thinking I will be around the same as last time 800 or so. Feel about the same and leaning up some. Too much Vino on Wednesday and the weekends.

----------


## RaginCajun

Friday burner:
30 min on the treadmill and 30 minutes on the bike. 

#pissinexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took some breaks from the gym over the weekend as my sleep was terrible throughout the end of the week and weekend. Finally sleep ok last night.

Workout:

1 mile walk
10 levee sprints
1 mile walk

Left knee is hurting, I feel crooked, need a full body MRI. 

Just awaiting the Testosterone results, rest of blood work looks normal

----------


## RaginCajun

Test a little high but Ive been around 200mgs per week broken down into two shots, instead of the 160mgs per week. Think I was over doing it a tad, but I feel the same as I did at the 788 level. The other Testosterone seems to have fluctuated some. Ill see what the gurus say

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil Humpday WO:

Rolled on the torture device for 25 minutes and hit the bike for 30 minutes. Left knee probs looks to be really tight tendons and muscles so working on dat. Feels better now that I tortured it, need a mouthpiece me

#wooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Been taking it easy these past few days, trying to get my sleep back in order. Today, did 1 mile fasted on treadmill at 10 incline, and rolled on the torture device.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 
Roll on torture device 
3x8 pull downs
3x10 glute machine (each leg)

Dats it. Definitely need to stretch more, baw tizzzzight.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

20 minutes rolling, ouch

2x20 yard 185lbs hex bar farmers walk
Supersetted with 2x8 deadlifts

2x10 chest press

Done. One thing I noticed when doing the farmers walk, I walk/feel unbalanced. Not sure how to fix that, may need to consult a PT

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3 Rounds 
10 sit-ups 
100 single unders 

3x10 rope cable rows
3x10 adductors
3x10 abductors
3x10 band reverse flys

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Saturday get dem demons out:

1 mile jog
3x10 slow back extensions 
2x12 lat shoulder raises
Roll baw

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, just rolled on torture device.

Today, did 4 miles on bike, rolled n stretched, and 2x20 standing calf raises. Grass hop later on for some mo cardio. 

Left knee still clicking and clacking, cant get that leg loose for shit. Working on it, not sure what else I can do

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

100 single unders
Stretch
5 pull ups
3 sets incline hammer press, pyramid style (10,8,6)
3x10 standing hammer rows
3x10 tricep ext
2x10 cable curls

#pissinexcellenceindaevenin

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

20 minutes on elliptical 
1000m row in 4:40

#wooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

25 minutes on bike 
3x8 single leg press machine

Dats it, just didn't have it today so I shut it down.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 
2x10 seated rows
3x8 single leg ext.
3x10 standing lat pull downs
3x20 calf presses

Hope didn't ruin my dancing legs for dis evening!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog 

3 Rounds
10 band reverse flys
10 box jumps 
10 sit-ups 
10 pushups 

2x8 shoulder press machine
2x25 calf presses

#backtopissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile walk
Stretch

Free weight squats
10x135
8x185
8x185

Honestly, can't remember the last time I did free weight squats. Felt good, wanted to go heavier but took it easy and focused on form. 

#woooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 minutes on elliptical 
Stretch n roll on torture device 
2x10 each side of Ab rotation machine
3x20 calf presses

----------


## RaginCajun

Took some time off but need to take a little more off. Been using my hands a lot lately and can feel some tendinitis setting in the elbows and shoulders. 

Saturday, pressure washed for about 4 hours.

Yesterday, 2 mile walk

Today, Workout:

1/2 mile fast jog
Stretch 
3x10 DB shrugs
2x10 weighted back extensions 
3x10 standing lat pulls
3x20 calf presses each one

Might cut the grass later

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, cut the grass and walked for 2 miles

Todays Workout:

2x10 each leg, side lunges with band on legs
3 sets 10,8,6 seated hammer rows
3x10 weighted hanging leg raises

34 minute burner 
#WooooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 1.5 miles yesterday 

Today, Quick Burner:

1/2 mile jog
5 pull-ups 
2x10 overhead tricep ext
2x10 each leg reverse lunges
2x10 bicep curls
2x10 chest fly machine

----------


## RaginCajun

Been busy and lack of sleep and hydration has resulted in less workouts. Seems I always got hurt when dehydrated. Did do some cardio yesterday and bedroom gymnastics over the weekend.

Today, Workout:

1/2 mile warmup jog/sprint
Stretch 
3x10 weighted Ab machine
2x10 weighted walking lunges
Foam roll
3x10 band reverse flys
3x10 band front raises
3x10 band squats
3x20 calf presses

#backtopissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

15 minutes on bike
Stretch and foam roll
1 mile on elliptical 

#WoooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunch burner:

15 minutes on bike 
Stretch 
200 single unders 
500m rowing

Done

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 min warmup on bike
2x10 each side rotator cuff
5 slow pull ups
2 sets(10,6) Barbell squats 
3x15 Standing calf raises

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Roll/stretch 
200 single unders 
2x10 tricep ext
2x10 toes to bar
15 minutes on bike

Done

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 minutes on bike 
Stretch 
3x10 cable rows
2x10 light single leg ext.
2x10 leg curls
2x10 Barbell curls

#pissinexcellenceonaSunday

----------


## RaginCajun



----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

45 minutes walking on 5.0 incline, and some stretching.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterdays Workout:

15 minutes on bike
2x15 BW back extensions 
2x10 BW dips
2x10 rotator cuff both sides
3x10 standing lat pulls

Damn shoulders hurt after dips, prob have to lay off of them. 


Todays Workout:

6 min warmup on bike
2x10 each leg, band side lunges with squat
2x10 band reverse flys
Lie on ball stretching 
More stretching

Saving my legs for cutting a rug later on, taking a gal out dancing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked around 6 miles yesterday at the Zurich Classic and danced Thursday night!

Todays Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
2x8 lat pull downs 
3x10 single leg presses
3 sets 10,6,4 shoulder press machine
Stretch

#sweatingdemdemonsout

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

-100 single unders 
-Stretch and warmup shoulders
-Hex bar Deadlifts 3x8 (no straps)
-Overhead cable tri ext 2x10
-Lateral Raise Machine 3x10

Grass hop and food prep later on. Get it baws

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, just did 1 mile on elliptical and 1 mile on treadmill jogging.

Todays Workout:

10 minutes on bike
Stretch some
2x10 Lunge into step ups on box (each leg, holy hell!)
2 sets 10,8 chest machine flys
2x10 standing rope lat pulls

#woooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 minutes on elliptical 
2x8 weighted back ext
3x10 single leg glute kickback machine 
3x10 machine curls for girls

#pushthruit

----------


## RaginCajun

AM - 30 minutes on bike and stretching 

PM - Workout #2:

5 minute warmup on bike 
2 sets 10,6 barbell squats 
2x4 hang cleans

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch good
1/2 mile walk on incline 

Need to grass hop later if it's dry.

#bumblebeechuna

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 minutes on bike 
100 single unders 
Stretch 
10 pull-ups 
2x15 abduction machine (weaker on these than the other one)
2x15 adduction machine
3x10 Ab machine
4x10 standing calf raises

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

AM - Workout:

Stretch 
1000m row 6min
2x40 Russian twists (20 each side)
3x10 back ext machine
3x8 cable chest flys

PM - 30 minutes on bike at gym

#wooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesteady, 2 mile walk

Today, 1/2 mile jog and a lot of stretching. Baw tight in that left hip/cheek area

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

20 minutes on bike 
2x20 reverse grip pull downs
2x20 calf raises

Slept like straight dog ass the past 4 days in a row . Was sleeping good, dunno. Took it easy in there today.

Might have left out a workout at the end of last week, but took it easy over the weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

2000m row
2x10 DB shrugs
2x20 leg ext
2x25 weighted Ab machine

#WoooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

lil 30 minute burner sesh: 1 mile walking on 5.0 incline and 10 on bike. 

#stayhard

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Do you get deep tissue massages? Highly recommend!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Do you get deep tissue massages? Highly recommend!!


I really need to but havent in quite some time. You offering?

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

5 minutes warmup on bike
Stretch 
3 sets Barbell Squats 10,4,4
3 sets Rear Delts 10,6,4
3 sets Lat Pulls 10,5,5

#lunchtimegrindin

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk on 5.0 incline 
Stretch 
100 single unders
Weighted sled pushes 3 sets

Those sled pushes are no joke, had my heart thumping!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I really need to but havent in quite some time. You offering?


Get an appt!! Youll thank me!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lunchtime Grind:

1/2 mile jog warmup
Stretch 
HexBar Deadlifts w/ straps (225/10, 315/6, 335/4)
Shoulder press machine 3x8
Calf presses 3x25 each one

#woooooooooWednesday!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, PM burner:

15 minutes on the bike 
1 mile walk on 5.0 incline 

Today, Mernin Burner:

1 mile walk on 7.0 incline 
15 minutes on bike

Usually an off morning for me but didnt meet up for Vino Night.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did 75 minutes of cardio cutting the grass and the neighbors.

Today:

Sleep has been straight shit for the past week, dunno.

Workout:

1500m row
Stretch 
10 reverse fly band
10 band squats
10 front raises band
1/2 mile walk on 5.0 incline.

Hopefully do some walking or something later.

----------


## clarky.

> Yesterday, did 75 minutes of cardio cutting the grass and the neighbors.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Sleep has been straight shit for the past week, dunno.
> 
> Workout:
> 
> 1500m row
> ...


Your still fucking going  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Your still fucking going


Cant kill bad grass Clarky!

Hope you have been well my man!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile walk 
Stretch 
3x10 low cable rows (slow)
2x10 DB incline bench (felt weird on my shoulder)
3x10 Single leg press machine 

Was tough in there today, but it's done 

#WooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked for 2 miles yesterday, no snakes but did see some gators. 

Workout:

5 min warmup on bike 
Stretch 
Hammer Rows - 3 sets (1 warmup, 2 working
Walking lunges with 30lb KB - 2 sets 10
Calf presses - 3x25
Cable pulls - 2x8

Felt sluggish in there and left shoulder/neck area been bothersome. Nevertheless, work is done 🦾

#pissdatexcellncebaws

----------


## RaginCajun

Messed my left flank up playing Homerun Derby on Saturday so Im injured again. Not even sure how it happened but I felt a sniper hit me. Really really sucks to be injured, ugh.

2.3 mile walk on the levee today, that is all

----------


## RaginCajun

Meh, 1 mile walk on 5.0 incline, and 15 minutes on the bike. May get something in later on

#WooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog, 1/2 mile walk 
2x10 Hack Squats
2x10 pull downs
2x8 smith machine bent over rows (hurt some)
2x10 shoulder press machine

#brokenbutaintdone

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

150 single unders
3x20 light chest press machine (close grip)
3x20 light cable rows
2x20 hip adduction
2x20 hip abduction 

Been having a crook in my neck since Friday. It's still lingering so went really light today. Gonna grass hop later for some cardio.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, walked 1.75 miles in the heat.

Todays Lunchtime Grind:

1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch 

- Slow Low Rows 2x10(changed grip each set)
- Standing Lat Presses 3x10
- Single Leg Presses 2x10 super-setted with 20 calf presses 
- Lying leg curls 2x10

#WooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice to see you are still killing it!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nice to see you are still killing it!!


Hey bud!!!

Trying, damn injuries man!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Stretch 
3x12 back ext machine
3x10 reverse fly machine
3x10 tri ext
3x10 chest press machine

#DatFrideeFeeling

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, cut the grass in the heat, prob 40 minutes 

Today, 2 miles in the heat, one jogging and one walking. Need to get my diet back in check!

#pissinitonasundee

----------


## RaginCajun

Midday Micro Murph:

1/2 mile jog
25 pull ups
50 pushups 
75 air squats 
1/2 mile jog 

25 minutes. Did it fasted, well, 50 cals of preworkout. Sweating buckshot

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off yesterday as I didnt sleep well the past few nights.

Slept ok last night, so went do 1.5 Mile jog with 10lb vest on. Lets get that bread baws n gals!

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, 30 minutes of cardio cutting the side lot.

Today, Workout:

Stretch 
3x10 Band - each arm rotator cuff
3x10 - standing lat press downs
3x10 - leg ext machine 
3x10 - weighted back ext machine

#pissinexcellence🦾

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

- 5 min warmup on bike
- 3 sets 6,8,10 Glute kickback machine
- 3 sets 6,8,10 side cable twists
- 3 sets 10 incline sit ups

#pissinitonaSatadee

----------


## RaginCajun

3 mile walk, jogged some. Trying to get my tan on

----------


## RaginCajun

Went fishing yesterday with the pops and relaxed for the most part, hope everyone had a Happy Fathers Day.

Todays Quick burner:

500m row warmup 

3 Rounds
10 Band reverse flys
10 Goblet squats 50lb
5/5 lunges with 20lb DB each hand
15 Band curls

3 sets 6,8,10 Back Ext machine

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Stretch for 20
Bike for 20
4x20 calf presses each leg

Get some!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took some days off to travel for work and play, although I didnt play much.

Back at it today, Workout:

Stretch 
2x10 hexbar deadlifts 
2x10 tricep cable press
2x10 bicep curls
3x20 weighted calf presses

25 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Another quick burner, Workout:

5 min walk
Stretch
3x6 Chest fly machine (heavy)
3 sets 6,4,4 Hack Squat machine (heavy)

Like Porky Da Pig say, that's all folks!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk 
Stretch 
2x10 DBs each arm rotator cuff work
3x10 Seated leg curls
2x10 standing lat press downs
2x10 lateral raise machine 

Feel something tight in my groin/left hip, feels weird. Maybe too much bedroom gymnastics

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles of walking, trying to stretch these legs some

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Stretch/roll
3x10 slow back ext
4x25 each leg/ calf presses
3x8 BB bent over rows

#pissinexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th!

Yesterday, did 1.5 miles on elliptical, stretched, then walked another 2 miles with the GF.

Todays Workout:

6 minutes on bike
Stretch
3 sets 12,8,6 low cable rows
3 sets 12,8,6 leg exts
3 sets 12,8,4 chest press mach.
2 sets 8 DB reverse flys
3 sets 12,8,8 DB shrugs

#pissingexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesteady, walked 2.75 miles on the levee in the evening.

Today's burner:

1/2 mile jog
1000m row

2 Rounds
100 single unders 
50 jumping jacks

10 min on bike

Stretch/roll
Buy out - 1/2 mile jog

#woooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked 1..75 miles yesterday evening.

Fridee Workout:

1000m row warmup
Stretch
3 sets 10 BB single arm row
3 sets 10,8,6 single leg glute kickback

Didn't really have it this morning but the work is done  

#pissinitonaFridee

----------


## RaginCajun

Watching the GFs dog this weekend, walked 2.2 miles with him so far, and 40 minutes of grass hopping. It felt like I was cutting grass in a sauna

----------


## RaginCajun

60 minutes walking with the pup.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 minutes on bike 
Stretch 
3x10 slow hack squat machine 
2x10 tricep machine
2x10 chin ups

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk on 5 incline 
3x10 BW back ext
3x10 weighted AB machine 
1 mile walk on 5 incline 

#powerup!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

100 single unders 
Stretch 

21-15-9
Hex bar deadlifts 225 no straps
Pushups
Standing weighted calf presses

HR was around 150-160 whole time, Wooooooooooooooo!

#wooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked the pup 1.5 miles and cut the grass for an hour.

----------


## RaginCajun

Today, mile on elliptical, stretch, and foam roll. Still really tight in my groin/inside left hip. Dunno there 

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off a few days, body is still tight

Workout:

100 single unders 
Stretch

3 Rounds
-100lbs on sled push (there/back)
- 20 pushups 

2 Rounds
- 10 adduction
- 10 abduction 

Quick one, 19 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1000m rowing
3x8 standing lat pulls
3x10 low cable rows 
3x8 single leg ext
2x10 overhead cable tricep ext
2x5 wide grip pull-ups 

30 minutes 

#WooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut grass yesterday, was soaked

Todays Quick burner:

Stretch
3x5 chest press machine
2x5 hack squats
3x20 calf presses

#pissinexcellence

May need to go see a chiro or something about this tight muscle thing in my hip/groin area

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

2 Rounds
100 single unders
10 band reverse flys
10 band squats
10 band front raises
10 sit-ups 

Roll/stretch

10,6,6 back ext machine
10,6,6 leg press machine

#backpissinit

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 pull-ups 
10,6,6 close grip Lat pulls
8,8 Glute kickbacks each leg
10,5,5 leg ext

Done, felt spent in there, haven't slept worth a shit all week. Been waking up at 3:30 every day

----------


## RaginCajun

Took it easy last week as I had headaches and a low fever. Not sure if Covid as when I got tested Saturday morning it said negative. Maybe I had the flu, who knows

Workout:
1 mile on elliptical 
Stretch/roll
2x10 chest press machine 
2x10 leg press machine 

Just went in to get that blood pumping, felt good 🦾

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:
15 minutes on bike
3x10 each side, cable twists
3x25 Russian twists 25lb
3x10 each leg, lunges with KBs

Done
#fucklunges!

----------


## bethdoth

Man you are very dedicated to this log and working out! Keep pushing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Man you are very dedicated to this log and working out! Keep pushing.


Sup stranger!

Think its been on going now for about 10 years! Gotta grind as Ill be 40 in a few months

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

5 minutes on bike
Stretch with bands
3x4 135lb hang cleans
3x10 standing straight arm pull downs
1 mile jog on treadmill 

#WooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Roll/stretch

3 Rounds
10 band reverse flys
10 band lateral overhead pulls
20 sit-ups 
10 each side cable twists
10 calf raises

#pissinexcellence!

Have a powerful Fridee

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile on elliptical 
3x10 single leg ext
2x10 leg curls
2x10 Rotator cuff
2x25 BW back ext

#gogetsome🦾

----------


## RaginCajun

Sunday burner:

Stretch/roll
1 mile walk
1 mile rowing

#smokemeatsunday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

100 single unders
Stretch/roll
3x10 chest fly machine 
2x10 single leg glute kickbacks
1 mile walk 

Didn't have "it" today so took it easy. Mentally there but body just wasn't having it, might need a day off. 

#pisssomeexcellencebaws

----------


## kelkel

What's a single under?

----------


## RaginCajun

> What's a single under?


Simple jump rope with one swing under legs.

Hi bud! Blood test results should be in, one year on HRT.

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil mernin walk with the 10lb vest on, 1.25 miles.

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, Ill have to back down the dose some, test is too high

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

10 band reverse flys
10 overhead band pulls
10 band overhead tricep ext
Stretch
10 pull-ups
10 pushups 
20 sit-ups 
30 leg press machine reps
200 single unders 

#WoooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Cut the grass yesterday, thats all.

Todays Workout:

Band stretches/roll
Seated rows 20,6
Seated leg curls 20,6
Tricep ext 20,10
Bicep cable 20,10
Sit-ups 20,20
Leg Ext 20,10

#pissinit🦾

----------


## RaginCajun

Took off some over the weekend and yesterday, just shot my bow a few times.

Today, 1 mile jog and 1/2 mile walk around the block with the 10lb vest on. Man, I feel out of shape, lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1000m row warmup
3x20 abduction
3x20 adduction 
2x20 leg curls
2x25 Russian twist 25lb
2x10 incline hammer press

#wooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## bikeral

Damn, the cajun is still at it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn, the cajun is still at it.


Hell yeah I am!!!

How are you bud?

----------


## RaginCajun

Well, been busy as hell with the hurricane demolishing my hometown. Luckily, I fared better than most but still need a new roof, fence, awnings, and a lot of vinyl siding. Moved the GF and daughter in, wasnt ready for that but her place wasnt livable as her landlord didnt want to fix it after the storm. 

Life is definitely crazy at the moment!

Finally got back in the gym today, been a minute 

Workout:

1000m row
3x10 back ext
3x10 cable chest flys
2x20 sit-ups 
3x10 standing straight arm pulldowns 
3x10 chest fly machine 

Right groin screaming, been like that for a few days now, along with my forearms from pole sawing over the weekend. Felt good to hit the gym again but I have some gains to make up 🦾

#WooooooooooooWednesday

----------


## charger69

> Well, Ill have to back down the dose some, test is too high


Is there such a thing as test too high?? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bikeral

> Damn, the cajun is still at it.


All good my buddy. Pissing off my haters by living well.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> All good my buddy. Pissing off my haters by living well.


Fuckin A!

----------


## RaginCajun

Missed a few logins

Did a few gym sessions to where I just stretched and did some cardio. Body is still really tight, so taking it somewhat easy.

Today, Workout:

3 Rounds
10 band flys
10 band front lateral raise
10 band squats
10 lunges each leg w/30lb KB
10 sit-ups 

15 minutes on bike 

#stirringdatbloodup!

----------


## Obs

> Missed a few logins
> 
> Did a few gym sessions to where I just stretched and did some cardio. Body is still really tight, so taking it somewhat easy.
> 
> Today, Workout:
> 
> 3 Rounds
> 10 band flys
> 10 band front lateral raise
> ...


It's good to see you're still kicking RC

----------


## Obs

I figured you would be purple status by now

----------


## RaginCajun

> I figured you would be purple status by now


Sup bud!

Mainly just active posting here, havent participated much else where lately. 

Need your lumberjack ass down here, trees still down everywhere from Hurricane Ida

----------


## RaginCajun

Walked a few miles the past few days, prob 3-4 miles.

Todays Workout:

2x10 each side, cable twists
2x10 hammer press 
2x10 hack squats 
15 on bike

Meh, that's it. Didn't really have 'it' in there today. Need more sleep

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Need more sleep


Me Too!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1000m row
3x10 back ext
3 sets 10,4,4 hang clean press

Forgot to put on deodorant 

#stinkykidinthere

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some walking over the weekend and Monday.

Todays Workout:

100 single unders 
Stretch
3x8,6,6 leg ext machine (went heavy)
3x10,4,4 incline bench smith machine
2x10 close grip lat pulldowns 

#woooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick lil one:

1500m row and stretch

Might do more cardio later on.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1 mile walk with the guard dog
1 mile elliptical 
Stretch 
3x10 standing straight arm pulldowns
3x8 single arm row
1 mile walk on treadmill 

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Friday, did around 8 miles on my feet helping friends in the woods get ready for hunting season, and did another 7 on Saturday.

Todays Workout:

5min warmup on bike
2x10 back ext machine 
2x15 abductors 
2x15 adductors
2x8 cable tricep 
2x12 hanging leg raises 
Stretch 

Just to get some blood moving

----------


## RaginCajun

1 Mile this morning walking the hound

Evening Burner:

100 single unders
3x8 leg curls
2x25 25lb plate Russian twists
3x8 lat pulls

#woooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

3x10 bent over rows
3x10 chest press machine 
2x10 light Arnold presses
3x10 single leg extensions
3x10 standing calf raises

#getsome

----------


## RaginCajun

Girlfriend wanted to workout, shes new to the gym scene.

Workout:

Walked 0.8 miles with 20lb vest

3 rounds 

30 sec MTN climbers
8 hexbar deadlifts
20 pushups 

2 Rounds
10 Bicep curls
8 Low cable rows

----------


## RaginCajun

Back at it!!!

Push Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Sit Up
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Air Squat
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Burpee
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

Hack Squat
Set 1: 200 lb × 6
Set 2: 200 lb × 6

Bench Press (Smith Machine)
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 190 lb × 4

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8

Lat Pulldown - Wide Grip (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10

Elliptical Machine
Set 1: 1 mi | 15:00

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Warmup
20 calf raises
20 rotator cuff bands

3x10 low rows
3x10 single leg exts
3x10 chest fly machine
3x10 rope tricep ext
3x10 standing calf machine

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, mile on the elliptical.

Today: Meh, mile on the treadmill and lots of stretching. Groin muscles still tight as shit

----------


## RaginCajun

Did another mile with the dog yesterday 

Todays Workout:

1/2 mile jog warmup
Stretch (right groin, no clue what's going on with it but it hurts )

3 sets 10,8,6 leg press machine
3 sets 10,8,6 shoulder press
3 sets 25 calf presses each calf 

Looks like it was a press day, lol!

#WoooooooooooWednesday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog
Stretch 
3x10 booty builder, lol (hip thrust machine)
3x10 each side cable wood chops
2x8 standing straight arm lat pulls
3x10 back ext machine 

#gotitdone!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did 9 miles on my feet Saturday and filled the freezer with some whitetail!

Todays Quick burner:

Warmup 2 Rounds
10 box jumps
20 pushups
10 sit-ups 

2x10 leg extensions 
2x10 sit-ups
2x20 BW calf raises

#pissinit!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

100 single unders 
Stretch 
10,8,6 Hammer Press
3x10 leg curls
2x10 tricep ext cables each arm
3x20 standing calf raises

#woooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles on the elliptical, Happy Thanksgiving!

----------


## RaginCajun

Took time off to hunt with some friends over the weekend. No freezer meat this time.

Todays Workout:

1/2 mile jog warmup
Stretch 
3 sets 10,6,6 lat pull downs
3 sets 10,6,6 leg press machine

#pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Been busy lately and need to eat better.

Did 8 miles on the hoof Saturday and got 6 miles in yesterday walking. 

Todays Workout:

1/2 mile jog
Stretch
100 single unders 
3x10 chest press machine
3x10 back ext machine
2x10 glute kickbacks

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

7 minutes on bike
Stretch 
5 pull-ups 
3 sets 10,8,5 leg curls (heavy)
2 sets 8,10 DB shoulder press (right shoulder lil shaky)
2 sets 20KB lunges (fuck these, skkkkkk)
2 sets 15,10 BW back extensions

Ran outta gas
#Getsome

----------


## RaginCajun

Friday/Saturday:

did a mile and stretched, dem lunges hurt!

1.5 miles on 10.0 incline walk, 10 minutes on bike, and stretch 

#getyasome


Todays Workout:

10 minutes bike
3 sets 10,6,6 chest fly machine 
3 sets 8,8,8 leg press machine 
3 sets 8,8,8 standing calf raises

Went heavy and quick
#pissinit!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Stretch 
2x20 adductors
2x20 abductors (groin really tight , tried loosening them)
3x6 hang cleans
3x6 shoulder press machine 

#WooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Twoaday!

2 miles this morning, one jog, one walk

Evening burner:

3x8 single leg ext machine 
3x8 chest press machine 
3x8 bicep curls

#stayhard

----------


## RaginCajun

Quick burner:

1/2 mile elliptical 
Roll/stretch 
2 sets 15,6 pull downs 
2 sets 10,6 single glute kickbacks

----------


## JaneDoe

I'm following

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm following


Thanks for following!

Its a roller coaster!

----------


## RaginCajun

TodayWorkout:

1 mile on elliptical 
Roll
3 sets 10,6,6 leg presses
3 sets 8,8,8 DB underhand standing chest flys
3 sets 10,10,10 weighted Ab machine

#back2pissinit!

Took some time off, visited girlfriends family in Phoenix. Played a round of golf (holy shit I suck again, lol, shot 106), stayed a night in Sedona which was absolutely beautiful! Will go back and do more hiking, this trip was about family.

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1.5 on elliptical 
Roll/stretch 
3 sets 10,6,6 pull downs 
2x20 abductors machine
2x20adductors machine
3 sets 10,6,6 DB bent arm side lateral raises

#lastdaytopissexcellence2021

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile jog warmup
3x8 seated rows
3 sets 10,5,5
3x10 tricep ext machine

#back2pissinexcellence

----------


## RaginCajun

Mile on elliptical and 15 on da bike 

Quick sweat

#getyasome

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

Stretch/roll

Hexbar Deadlifts 15,8,2
Single Leg Ext 3x8
Shoulder Press Machine 8,4,4

Went heavy today, get some 

#woooooooooooWednesday

----------


## RaginCajun

Finally got one in:

Stretch/roll (really needed this)
3 sets 8,4,4 Hammer Press
3 sets 8,4,4 leg curls
3 sets 8,4,4 curl machine

----------


## JaneDoe

You are a very focused guy, I see you recording your workouts daily!

----------


## RaginCajun

> You are a very focused guy, I see you recording your workouts daily!


Thanks, I try! 

If my body didnt hate me so much Id do more!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1000m row
Roll/stretch 


2 sets 5 cross cable pulls
2 sets 20 pushups 
2 sets 10 sit-ups 
2 sets 10 side cable twists (both sides)
2 sets 10 DB curls
2 sets tricep ext

#backpissinit!

----------


## RaginCajun

Been busy as shit and havent got after it hard as I should. Did catch a workout in Vegas Tuesday and another on today. Walked about 10 miles Monday at a convention. 

Todays Workout:

1/2 mile jog warmup 
3 sets 10,6,6 glute kickbacks
3 sets 10,6,6 chest press
3 sets 10,10,10 hanging leg raises

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes on the bike and 20 stretching. Baw all tight, hope I don't pop a groin tonight boot scootin and boogieing!

----------


## RaginCajun

Monday, shoveled a 2,000lbs of rocks 

Wednesday Workout:

1 mile on treadmill 
3 sets 10,8,8 inverted rows
3 sets 10,10,10 abductors
3 sets 10,10,10 adductors

#woooooooooowednesday

Today, Lunchtime get some:

1/2 mile walk
Stretch 
2x20 rotator cuff exercises, each side
2 Rounds
10 Barbell curls
10 Front squats
10 sit-ups
10 tri ext
20 calf presses

----------


## RaginCajun

30 minutes of cardio and stretching

----------


## RaginCajun

2 miles walking on Tuesday 

Yesterdays Workout:

1/2 mile warmup elliptical 
4 sets 10,6,6,6 chest fly machine 
3 sets 10,10,10 single leg ext 
3 sets 10,10,10 leg press machine


Today, Morning burner:

1000m row
15 on bike
3x20 calf presses

----------


## RaginCajun

Two miles walking on the elliptical 

#pissinexcellence!

----------


## RaginCajun

Lil cardio:

30 on the treadmill walking and 20 on the bike. Might go walk this mutt in a little while too. 

#pissinitonasatadee

----------


## RaginCajun

Workouts:

1.5 mile walk wit da mutt

1 mile treadmill walk and quick 2 rounds of 10 sit-ups, curls, and tri ext.

#getsome

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1/2 mile warmup on treadmill 
3x10 abductors 
3x10 adductors
3x10 leg curls
3x10 Ab machine 

#crankinitup!

----------


## RaginCajun

45 minutes on the treadmill 

#keepmoving

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like I forgot to log some.

Yesterday, Quick burner:

Stretch 
3x10 cable low rows
3x8 lying leg curls
3x10leg press machine

Todays Workout:

Mile walk on treadmill 
3 sets 10,6,4 chest fly machine
3 sets 10,6,6 Tri ext machine
3 sets 20,20,20 single leg calf presses 

#gotherdone

----------


## RaginCajun

Yesterday, did 1 mile walk with the pooch in the AM. Then, in the afternoon, did 1 mile run 13:00, 1 mile walk with the pooch. Hes gonna sleep all day today, lol. 

Today, pissed some more excellence, 2 miles walking on treadmill, then some rolling/stretching.

Signed up with the GF for a 5k run. Probably just what I needed to, something to focus on. Hopefully, my body will hold up, lol

----------


## RaginCajun

Been slacking, lunchtime grind:

1000m row
Stretch 
Pull downs 10,6,6
Chest press 10,6,6
Back ext machine 15,15

#backatit

----------


## RaginCajun

My ass is slow!

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some walking since the last post with the mutt but hit the gym today.

Workout:

Roll/stretch/band work
3x10 20lb lunges
2x8 incline hamma press
3x10 back ext machine

Ran into Laron Landry at the gym, long time hometown bud. Hes fuckin huge!

#sawamonsta!

----------


## RaginCajun

Workout:

1.5 on elliptical 
Stretch/roll deez sore legs

3Rounds
5 DB power cleans
5 DB push ups
5 DB front squats
5 DB bent over row
5 DB push press
5 sit-ups 

Used 30lb DBs. I'm out of shape and going to fix that

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot to log. 

Few 2 mile jogs with the pup, few walking.

Todays Workout:

Stretch 
3 Sets 10,6,6 Leg extensions
3 sets 10,10,10 incline chest DBs
2 sets 15,15abductors 
2 sets 15,15 adductors
2 sets tri ext

#gotdatpumpin

----------


## RaginCajun

Did some golfing and beach walking over the weekend. Felt good to get on the course again and may have found my swing again. Hoping to break 90 here soon!

Todays Workout:

Stretch
- Hack squats 6,4,4
- Standing front pulls 10,10,10
- Side cable twists (each side) 10,10,10
- DB reverse Lunges 10,10
- sit-ups 10,10,10

#getsome!

----------


## RaginCajun

Wednesday - walked mutt for a mile

Thursday - hit a bucket of golf balls 

Fridee - Workout:

3x5 - Incline Hammer Press 
3x5 - Leg curls 
3x5 - DB deadlifts

Went heavy today, felt good. Hitting up the Zurich later on so gonna get some miles in!

#stayhard

----------

